# 6th Annual LumberJocks Beer(BQ) Swap!



## HokieKen

*Welcome to the sixth annual LJs Beer Swap )* But, it's also the first *BeerBQ* swap  We're mixing it up a little bit and expanding our horizons this year!


















If you like beer, you've come to the right place! Heck, even if you don't like beer but like making stuff and having fun, you've come to the right place! Check out some of the projects from the first beer swap and from the second beer swap and the third beer swap and the fourth beer swap and last year's beer swap You'll see that this is a fun swap where you can let your creativity shine 

But a lot of us like some fire and meat with our beer. So this year, we're throwing BBQ into the mix as well. So you can do as we've always done and make a beer-related project to send in your package OR you can make something that has to do with grilling/smoking instead. Here's a few ideas along those lines from a previous BBQ swap a couple of years ago to get your juices flowing. Remember though, *this is primarily a BEER swap* so even if your project is more carnivorous in nature, you'll still be sending a six-pack of beer along with it.

*So here's what we're doing (aka "the rules"):*


You'll send a six-pack of beer and some sort of "accessory" to your recipient who will be assigned randomly. You are responsible for packing and shipping to your recipient. Remember bottles are breakable so please pack accordingly.

Before signing up, please do a little Googling on how to ship beer and what the restrictions by different shipping companies are. You'll be responsible for shipping and I won't give any "legal" advice on the issue so please know about it.

The goal is to send your recipient something they can't run down to the corner store and buy. We don't need Budweiser or Miller Light being shipped all over the country. So pick some beer that is brewed local to you or near you that isn't distributed nationally IF YOU CAN. I know there are some locations where there may not be any craft breweries. In that case, just go to the store and try to find something you think is unique and not mass-marketed.

The "accessory" is completely up to you and your creativity. Coasters, bottle openers, mugs, totes, beer-dispensing hats, the list goes on…. And this year, the scope is even broader so your "accessory" doesn't have to have anything to do with beer if you'd rather go in the direction of heat and meat! Grilling tools, food prep accessories, knives, eating utensils, and on and on…Just try to squeeze a little wood in there if you can since we are all a bunch of woodworkers. But this is for fun so there really are no rules ;-)

*YOU MUST PARTICIPATE IN THE THREAD TO PLAY!* I'm very serious about this. I will drop you from the participation list faster than a drunk daddy with an ugly baby if you don't check in at least once a week. That means post a comment in the thread. Even if it's just "I'm still here and I'm working on my project." You need to post it. I think if you embrace the banter and participate regularly you'll have a good time and make some new friends though. If you're sensitive or can't take a joke though, you should probably just move on along. This is not the swap your looking for (in obi-wan's voice).

*If you are new to LJ swaps* I will require that you send me a picture of your completed project that you are ready to ship *ON TIME - see dates below* before your sender ships your package. Since there is no progress picture in this swap, this will ensure that everyone that ships a package on time receives one on time as well. Swap veterans can ignore this. Swap veterans will also know exactly why I'm doing this. I will NOT e-mail you or PM you a reminder if you don't provide this. Sorry but we're all adults. If I don't get this picture from you ON TIME, you will be dropped from the list and your recipient will be re-assigned to your sender. So PLEASE keep up with the deadline dates below and e-mail or PM me IN ADVANCE if there is an issue. I will work with you AS LONG AS YOU COMMUNICATE AHEAD OF TIME.


*Other Stuff:*


If you want to play and don't drink alcohol or have health issues that affect what you can receive, then no problem! Just *MAKE SURE* when you send your registration e-mail you tell me what you can or cannot have. I will make sure your sender knows and understands. So if you are a diabetic who doesn't drink, no sweat! We'll get you some diet soda or sparkling water or something.

No other special requests please. Let's not make it hard to try to shop for beer because your recipient only likes bottle-conditioned German wheat beers that have 8.2% ABV and only comes in 19.476 oz plastic cans. If everyone adheres to Rule 3 in the last section, you'll get good quality beers and get to try something new.

But, by all means, make use of this forum to discuss interesting beers and what you like or don't like. I know I've gotten some good recommendations of beers to try through casual conversation many times and ended up finding something I loved. Also, while I enjoy good beer, I'm not really an educated connoisseur of the beverage. So please share your knowledge in the thread as well.

When you post your project, please use the tag *beer swap 2022*

For shipping reasons, unfortunately, we're going to have to restrict this to participants in the continental US. Sorry to the rest of y'all :-( Please feel free to play along at home though! Make yourself a nice new beer-guzzling or flesh-roasting accessory and show it to us when the rest of us reveal our swap packages! 


*To sign up:*
Shoot me an e-mail at lumberjocks.summer16swap at gmail dot com


Your email should contain:

LJ username

Real Name

Shipping Address


 

You'll receive an e-mail from the same address assigning your recipient and their address and information.

*Dates:*
If you're participating, send me an e-mail at the above address by *Monday 7/18*.
I'll send out recipient information the following *Friday 7/22*.
First time swappers *MUST* send me a picture of their ready-to-ship project by midnight EDT on *Monday 8/22*
Please ship your package no later than *Monday 8/29 *.
We'll post reveal pictures on *Thursday 9/8* or sooner if everyone receives theirs earlier.

I'll keep a list of participants below. If you send a registration e-mail but I don't put your name on this list in a day or 2, PM me or send another e-mail. Thanks for playing, let's have some fun!

*Reveals begin at post #2984

Participants:*
HokieKen *S R*
Dave Polaschek aka Myron *S R*
Keebler1 *S R*
pottz *S R*
Woodmaster1 *S R*
therealSteveN *S R*
JD77 *S R*
RyanGi *S R*
Lazyman *S*
Earls *S R*
MikeACG *S R*
duckmilk *S R*
Steve *S R*


----------



## bigblockyeti

I might join this time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

6th annual?? Damn I can't believe it's been so long.


----------



## RichBolduc

Oh hi everyone


----------



## DavePolaschek

Email sent. I'm in.


----------



## Keebler1

Im in email sent. Hey Rich


----------



## pottz

you already know im in.im sure you still have my info if not let me know.


----------



## mikeacg

Let me think about this for a while…

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Waddup Rich. Come on Yeti, you know you want to. I've got your stuff Pottz. I don't think you're allowed to skip even if you want to Mike.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I'm in sent email now beer tasting to find the worst craft beer available.


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm in. Gotta love the beer swap.


----------



## JD77

I just sent in my email. I was going to list my beer preferences, but it turns out I'm too lazy to list them all and "yes to all" is a little brief for a list. I also like bar-B-Q, again "yes to all". Looking forward to the swap.


----------



## RyanGi

I'm in! Email sent.


----------



## anthm27

Nice one Ken, It is so great that this is continuing, awsome


----------



## RyanGi

Well, it's 102* here today so we may have blown right past 'bbq' weather directly to 'spontaneous combustion' weather.


----------



## controlfreak

My Costco had Voodoo Ranger IPA assorted mixed cases on clearance for $8.00 a case…so I got 13.


----------



## bndawgs

I would have had a hard time not getting 14 cases


----------



## HokieKen

> My Costco had Voodoo Ranger IPA assorted mixed cases on clearance for $8.00 a case…so I got 13.
> 
> - controlfreak


Holy hell batman! That gets a big YOU SUCK!


----------



## HokieKen

> Well, it's 102* here today so we may have blown right past 'bbq' weather directly to 'spontaneous combustion' weather.
> 
> - RyanGi


We were in the 90s over the weekend. 50s Monday and Tuesday and 60s today. Not looking forward to summer…


----------



## pottz

gonna be a nice sunny,well after the may gray burn off,mid 70's weekend here.


----------



## therealSteveN

Rainy until Sunday. 80's and 90's after mid 60's on Friday. Sun off and on, but nicest after Tuesday AM. So standard Ohio weather, don't like it, wait, it'll change.

But with the right kinda porch, cooking and sipping of brews is easily done, and that is the important part.


----------



## EricFai

Forecasting a wash out tomorrow ending on Friday, then up into the 80's over the weekend. Great time for grill out.

Great photo to start the swap Kenny. Reminds of the phrase "Hold my Beer"

Sorry guys, but I have to sit this one out, to much going on over the summer for me. But I'll be tagging along to see the out come.


----------



## Lazyman

Sign me up Kenny. I think I can manage something related to BBQ and Beer.

Cool weather here for the last few days with a couple inches of rain mixed in.


----------



## HokieKen

> Nice one Ken, It is so great that this is continuing, awsome
> 
> - anthm27


Good to see you Anthony! Been a while since you were around. I don't imagine circumstances are such that you can participate but I hope you'll pop in now and then


----------



## Woodmaster1

Rain and 81 today. Saturday is the first day with no rain. My daughter is happy, she's getting married Saturday outside.


----------



## EarlS

I'll have to think about it for a bit, check my schedule, and get back to you.

Great to hear from Anthony again!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Earl you know you are joining just so you can send Kenny a bunch of corn


----------



## mikeacg

> I don t think you re allowed to skip even if you want to Mike.
> 
> - HokieKen


I was afraid of that Kenny! But you started this so early I had to check the dates to see if I would be done moving by then…

Good to see Rich back in the mix again!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

> Earl you know you are joining just so you can send Kenny a bunch of *CREAMED* corn
> 
> - Keebler1


Fixed it for you. Kenny loves creamed corn. There is even a IA Blue Corn beer to go with it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My Costco had Voodoo Ranger IPA assorted mixed cases on clearance for $8.00 a case…so I got 13.
> 
> - controlfreak


When, now?


----------



## Lazyman

> Nice one Ken, It is so great that this is continuing, awsome
> 
> - anthm27
> 
> Good to see you Anthony! Been a while since you were around. I don't imagine circumstances are such that you can participate but I hope you'll pop in now and then
> 
> - HokieKen


Anthony, You just need to convince some of your Aussie mates to join in.


----------



## HokieKen

> Anthony, You just need to convince some of your Aussie mates to join in.
> 
> - Lazyman


Hey that's a great idea! You and Rob should swap with each other  I know the two of you would hate to get together and drink beer but maybe y'all can make an exception ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> My Costco had Voodoo Ranger IPA assorted mixed cases on clearance for $8.00 a case…so I got 13.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> When, now?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


We don't have a Costco around here but I am going to go to Kroger today and see if it happens to be on sale there. I normally pay $11 for a six pack of it so if I found cases for $8 it would be like making money!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was hoping Controlfreak would let me know, we use the same Costco unless he's driving ~20 miles south on I-85 and I'm due for a Costco trip hear any day now.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I went to Kroger on my lunch break. Voodoo Ranger was on sale there too  But it was on sale for $19 for a 12-pack :-(


----------



## Woodmaster1

Can't wait until the beer arrives and enjoy some with the ribs or pulled pork off the homemade neighborhood grill.


----------



## pottz




----------



## EricFai

Flames can be good, sometimes.


----------



## anthm27

> Nice one Ken, It is so great that this is continuing, awsome
> 
> - anthm27
> 
> Good to see you Anthony! Been a while since you were around. I don't imagine circumstances are such that you can participate but I hope you'll pop in now and then
> 
> - HokieKen


Cheers Buddy, Nah I cant compete this year. I don't get to the States a lot like I used to, BUT, that may change, I do have something up my sleeve, as you know the US is screaming for pilots.
Good luck with the swap.
Cheers
Anth


----------



## JohnMcClure

Following!


----------



## robscastle

I don't suppose I could send some of Homers Duff beer by chance!

tee hee


----------



## therealSteveN

Just passing through…...

*BURP!!!!!!*










I still don't like IPA's, but added to stouts, ales, lagers, and Pilsners I found that I do like Bourbon Barrel Beers a lot. ))


----------



## robscastle

Pity you cannot get any of these pulchritudinous any more


----------



## RyanGi

Ken- I sent an email but don't see my name up on the participants list yet. Just want to be sure it made it through…


----------



## Keebler1

He probably got busy Ryan. No worries. If he let pottz join he will let anyone join lol


----------



## Keebler1

All this talk about food is making me hungry


----------



## pottz

> He probably got busy Ryan. No worries. If he let pottz join he will let anyone join lol
> 
> - Keebler1


ill take that as a compliment ;-))


----------



## EarlS

Ya'll are killing me. Salad tonight, just like every day. Doctor put me on a diet when I went in for my annual check up. All the bad things were up and the good things were down. SWMBO is being strict so I'm in purgatory these days. Did I mention there is no beer in the fridge?

I do have permission to do the beer swap though, so put my name down. Do you need my info or do you still have it Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

I've got your info Earl. There's a few I need to add to the list. I'll do it tomorrow. It's a pain to edit on my phone.


----------



## Lazyman

I threw some shrimp on the barbie while keeping cool with an Upslope IPA
Grill fried shrimp








A little black bean and corn relish on the side.


----------



## HokieKen

IPA and shrimp. Mmmmmm. I had a really noce NY strip for dinner at Longhorn Steakhouse. It's my FILs birthday and that was his pick. I had never been there but they know they're way around flames and dead cattle!


----------



## pottz

> I threw some shrimp on the barbie while keeping cool with an Upslope IPA
> Grill fried shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little black bean and corn relish on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


damn that looks tasty.this swap is startin out real nice.gonna be a hot summer of fun.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i guess i will follow as usual i just can't get to my shop which is in very bad shape my insulation is coming down off ceiling in spots might have to lath it back up :<((((((((((


----------



## pottz

> i guess i will follow as usual i just can t get to my shop which is in very bad shape my insulation is coming down off ceiling in spots might have to lath it back up :<((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


thats ok buddy always room for a hitch hiker !


----------



## robscastle

Stone the crows we forgot the matches!


----------



## robscastle

EarlS

Get Kenny the cook to do some Quorn for you


----------



## therealSteveN

I was intrigued by the pic above, so I did a search. What I found didn't sound a lot like any food I've ever eaten, more like a plague in a box. Seems to be fermented fungus, ummmm yummmy…...

"WHAT IS QUORN MYCOPROTEIN?
Quorn mycoprotein is a source of protein that is high in fiber and low in saturated fat. To make Quorn mycoprotein, we don't start with livestock, we take a natural, nutritious fungus that grows in the soil. This fungus is known as Fusarium venenatum.

We then use the age-old process of fermentation - the same process used to create bread, beer and yogurt - to grow Quorn mycoprotein. And because producing Quorn mycoprotein takes 95% less CO², than typical ground beef1, it is a great example of a more sustainable and nutritious protein source for a growing global population.

https://www.quorn.us/mycoprotein


----------



## robscastle

Be aware its not approved as a food product in Canada. (Or wasn't when I last checked)
So don't be sending it to Cricket!
Yes it appears to be mushrooms or the like, maybe not the gold top variety!
Also a bit scarce in the shops here too, (Australia) 
Now if it was in your Spaghetti Bolognese you would not/may not know the difference.
Cannot comment on any other menu.
Standby for EarlS to respond, ... dont be surprised if he is aware of it already.

I have a bottle of Quorn behind my Pizza!! tee hee.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hangin' in the neighborhood for now.


----------



## controlfreak

> I was hoping Controlfreak would let me know, we use the same Costco unless he s driving ~20 miles south on I-85 and I m due for a Costco trip hear any day now.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It was $15 on Saturday and Tuesday night it was $8.00. I don't know if they have more in the back but on Saturday there were only two out so they pulled more out.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I was intrigued by the pic above, so I did a search. What I found didn t sound a lot like any food I ve ever eaten, more like a plague in a box. Seems to be fermented fungus, ummmm yummmy…...
> 
> "WHAT IS QUORN MYCOPROTEIN?
> Quorn mycoprotein is a source of protein that is high in fiber and low in saturated fat. To make Quorn mycoprotein, we don't start with livestock, we take a natural, nutritious fungus that grows in the soil. This fungus is known as Fusarium venenatum.
> 
> We then use the age-old process of fermentation - the same process used to create bread, beer and yogurt - to grow Quorn mycoprotein. And because producing Quorn mycoprotein takes 95% less CO², than typical ground beef1, it is a great example of a more sustainable and nutritious protein source for a growing global population.
> 
> https://www.quorn.us/mycoprotein
> 
> - therealSteveN


And the only known way to make it taste nice is to cook it in bacon fat


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*THIS* was on our news last night truth or fake ?

curious :<((((((((((


----------



## pottz

> I was intrigued by the pic above, so I did a search. What I found didn t sound a lot like any food I ve ever eaten, more like a plague in a box. Seems to be fermented fungus, ummmm yummmy…...
> 
> "WHAT IS QUORN MYCOPROTEIN?
> Quorn mycoprotein is a source of protein that is high in fiber and low in saturated fat. To make Quorn mycoprotein, we don't start with livestock, we take a natural, nutritious fungus that grows in the soil. This fungus is known as Fusarium venenatum.
> 
> We then use the age-old process of fermentation - the same process used to create bread, beer and yogurt - to grow Quorn mycoprotein. And because producing Quorn mycoprotein takes 95% less CO², than typical ground beef1, it is a great example of a more sustainable and nutritious protein source for a growing global population.
> 
> https://www.quorn.us/mycoprotein
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> And the only known way to make it taste nice is to cook it in bacon fat
> 
> - MikeB_UK


if thats what it takes i aint touchin it.anything that doesn't taste good on it's own doesn't go in me.


----------



## pottz

> *THIS* was on our news last night truth or fake ?
> 
> curious :<((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


sadly id say it's true,the drought we have here in the west is no joke,were looking a big restrictions coming this summer.


----------



## therealSteveN

> And the only known way to make it taste nice is to cook it in bacon fat
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Well hail Mike. That just raised it up in my mind. Having a relationship of any kind to BACON has to be a good thing.  Everything is better with BACON. Seems like they are saying it's a ground beef replacement. I never had a problem with ground beef.


----------



## robscastle

Yet another excuse for screwing over the working class and their few pleasures.

I might discuss a business plan with Anthm27 for growing Hops and Barley !!!

BTW
How about the house explosion in *Pottville* killing 5 people


----------



## EricFai

Bacon is good, not just for breakfast anymore. Love it on burgers with cheese.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a free Friday night to spend in the shop! Woo hoo! S#*t, power went out. Guess I'll just sit on the porch and drink beer. S#;t, I'm on my last beer. Maybe I'll hop on my Harley and go get some more. S#;t it's raining. Again. Guess I'll sit here and whittle and pout.


----------



## HokieKen

Before the power went out, I did get around to using some Cocobolo pottz sent me to make some new furniture for one of my planes


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny. I just started my first celtic knot pen blank and my first cast with honeycomb


----------



## pottz

> I have a free Friday night to spend in the shop! Woo hoo! S#*t, power went out. Guess I'll just sit on the porch and drink beer. S#;t, I'm on my last beer. Maybe I'll hop on my Harley and go get some more. S#;t it's raining. Again. Guess I'll sit here and whittle and pout.
> 
> - HokieKen
> *


*
well that just *SUCKS !!!!* hell get on a plane now and i might still be awake when you get here and we can woodwork,drink,whatever you want ?

PS- wait a minute how the hell do you allow yourself to get down to one beer left ? man when i get down below 50 bottles of wine i get damn nervous.oh and less than a bottle or two of whiskey,all hell breaks loose !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Before the power went out, I did get around to using some Cocobolo pottz sent me to make some new furniture for one of my planes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


my man ! pic is kinda dark though,not showing the beauty too well.


----------



## pottz




----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the offer pottz but the power just came back on so I guess I'll stay here in VA in my recliner ;-) I'll post some better pics of the Cocobolo when I finish shaping it


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the offer pottz but the power just came back on so I guess I'll stay here in VA in my recliner ;-) I'll post some better pics of the Cocobolo when I finish shaping it
> 
> - HokieKen


np problem my friend offer is always good.so far that handle is looking real good.


----------



## EricFai

Wow Kenny, that's 3 strikes. Well the tote is looking good.


----------



## pottz

> Wow Kenny, that s 3 strikes. Well the tote is looking good.
> 
> - Eric


3 strikes ? explain,im an expert at 3 strikes !!!!


----------



## EricFai

No power 
No beer
And its raining. .
Poor guy will be lost.


----------



## pottz

> No power
> No beer
> And its raining. .
> Poor guy will be lost.
> 
> - Eric


he's pumping us for sympathy dont but into it !


----------



## EricFai

He will survive.


----------



## pottz

> He will survive.
> 
> - Eric


no doubt bud-lol.


----------



## EricFai

I don't drink much myself anymore, occasionally a good bourbon though. It's funny I thought about a six pack tonight, for the weekend, and working on a deck. Then it's like I would have one and the rest would sit in the fridge for the next 6 months. I did pick up some thick NY Strips though.


----------



## pottz

> I don t drink much myself anymore, occasionally a good bourbon though. It s funny I thought about a six pack tonight, for the weekend, and working on a deck. Then it s like I would have one and the rest would sit in the fridge for the next 6 months. I did pick up some thick NY Strips though.
> 
> - Eric


ill take those strips anyday. gonna do some babybacks on sunday with some good friends.your more than welcome bud.


----------



## therealSteveN

> No power
> No beer
> And its raining. .
> Poor guy will be lost.
> 
> - Eric


There was a time, a few years ago, when having the above reasons listed as barriers to me getting a brew, would have only been so what's. From todays seat I can see where no beer, but dry and comfy would win out every time. )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny should have just went to the movies and checked out Top Gun. If you plan to see it YouTube a search on how it was filmed BEFORE you go. Just so you fully understand what you're watching because it's pretty unbelievable. I just got back from seeing it, no spoilers but I recommend it even if Tom Cruise is a weirdo in real life.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny should have just went to the movies and checked out Top Gun. If you plan to see it YouTube a search on how it was filmed BEFORE you go. Just so you fully understand what you're watching because it's pretty unbelievable. I just got back from seeing it, no spoilers but I recommend it even if Tom Cruise is a weirdo in real life.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


LMAO-ok ill buy it,dont him much but the original top gun was bad ass !!!


----------



## HokieKen

I actually suggested that to Steph Dave but she was tired and was aftaid she'd sleep through it. I'll definitely see it soon though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I have a free Friday night to spend in the shop! Woo hoo! S#*t, power went out. Guess I'll just sit on the porch and drink beer. S#;t, I'm on my last beer. Maybe I'll hop on my Harley and go get some more. S#;t it's raining. Again. Guess I'll sit here and whittle and pout.
> 
> - HokieKen


A REAL HARLEY RIDER would not care bout a little rain LMAO :<)))))))))))


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah, I thought that rain just meant that you have to ride faster?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yeah, I thought that rain just meant that you have to ride faster?
> 
> - Lazyman


no for real it means BATH DAY LOL :<)))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Rainy ride means BATH DAY. Tony nailed it.

Had a pickup load of brush at the transfer station at 7:55 this morning. Got it unloaded, got home, and spent 45 minutes flattening my sharpening stones.

Do I know how to live it up on a Saturday or what?

Dished:










Better:










Flat enough for me:


----------



## RyanGi

Dave, I saw the news about those fires and Dept of Forestry taking ownership. Wow. Not cool. I'm assuming that's all been quieted down around you by this point?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nope. Calf Canyon / Hermit's Peak is the largest fire in state history, coming up on 500 square miles. Only 45% contained, and we're going to have high winds, high temps, and low humidities through Tuesday.










That photo is just the southernmost of four active plumes from the fire, seen from our yard.

Black Fire (also human-caused, but no more specifics yet) is #3 in state history, around 300 square miles, and something like 15% contained. It's burning along the continental divide in the southern part of the state.

Oh, and we've been in a watering ban for a week. We can still water on MWF, but some of our new plants (which should be xeric, and will tend to suppress fires once established) might not ever get a chance… We knew there was a chance of that, but damn.


----------



## pottz

> Rainy ride means BATH DAY. Tony nailed it.
> 
> Had a pickup load of brush at the transfer station at 7:55 this morning. Got it unloaded, got home, and spent 45 minutes flattening my sharpening stones.
> 
> Do I know how to live it up on a Saturday or what?
> 
> Dished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat enough for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


your a wild man dave.hey im not much better ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

We traveled out to Colorado (flew, so overpassed a lot of territory) then drove up to Wisconsin in the last few weeks. Most days we could smell smoke. Now even back in Ohio I can smell smoke. For not having any fires near to us, sure smells like the world is afire.


----------



## HokieKen

You have a 4×36 belt sander IIRC Dave? Get a 60 or 80 grit belt. That's how my oil stones get flattened. Takes seconds and if you don't get them perfectly flat, you can true them up with your lapping stones in just a few swipes.


----------



## DavePolaschek

All I buy for my belt sander are 80 grit belts, Kenny. When they get worn, they're more like 200. ;-) It's a 6×48, though. I might do that for the hard Arkansas stone I've got that's shaped like a bar of Irish spring soap if I decide I should ever square it up (my pop sharpened his axe with it, so a rounded form was ok as far as he was concerned).

The SharpPebble isn't too bad, and there's a lot less chance of me doing something stupid with it. That's one of the reasons I keep using hand tools; mistakes happen slower, and sometimes I can avoid them entirely. But based on the reviews at Amazon, it's about 50-50 whether you actually get a flat one or not. In any case, $25 was cheap enough that I was willing to flip a coin, and I got lucky and got one that was flat. Works pretty well, and washes clean with water.


----------



## HokieKen

Cocobolo changes color dramatically and quickly. I finished all the rough shaping I can do on this tote today.









It looks like a completely different wood than it dod when I started. But no worries, it'll darken right back to where it started within a day or two  I've done all I can with my belt grinder so now I'll have to settle down with some rasps and sandpaper to finish it to final shape. Which I'm looking forward to because it's very satisfying and relaxing. I'm gonna try to finish my yard work, go get some beer and sit on my patio and work on it while I have a couple cold ones.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## pottz

> You have a 4×36 belt sander IIRC Dave? Get a 60 or 80 grit belt. That's how my oil stones get flattened. Takes seconds and if you don't get them perfectly flat, you can true them up with your lapping stones in just a few swipes.
> 
> - HokieKen


great idea never thought of that.


----------



## pottz

> - Keebler1


nice pen keebs.handles looking good kenny.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## EarlS

Tommorow is the big day. The live center and spur center showed up for the lathe. I'll be watching a few more videos tonight to make sure I get things right. I'd rather not pick up bad habits from the start


----------



## RichBolduc

If you've decided to start turning, you've already picked up a bad habit.

Rich



> Tommorow is the big day. The live center and spur center showed up for the lathe. I ll be watching a few more videos tonight to make sure I get things right. I d rather not pick up bad habits from the start
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## Keebler1

What tools are you gonna start using?


----------



## Keebler1

If you get into turning pens let me know Ill send you some blanks


----------



## pottz

> If you ve decided to start turning, you ve already picked up a bad habit.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Tommorow is the big day. The live center and spur center showed up for the lathe. I ll be watching a few more videos tonight to make sure I get things right. I d rather not pick up bad habits from the start
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> - RichBolduc


well at least an expensive one-lol.


----------



## pottz

will the day ever come when this wont be needed ? please remember to thank a vet when you meet one.peace jocks.


----------



## HokieKen

Amen pottz.

I just updated the participant list in the OP. I think I got everyone that's signed up. But if I missed you, sound off!


----------



## HokieKen

Turning is always relaxing. I think I'll finish this bowl up before I gobto the shower.

Sunuva…


----------



## pottz

> Amen pottz.
> 
> I just updated the participant list in the OP. I think I got everyone that's signed up. But if I missed you, sound off!
> 
> - HokieKen


nice lineup kenny with plenty of time for more !


----------



## pottz

> Turning is always relaxing. I think I'll finish this bowl up before I gobto the shower.
> 
> Sunuva…
> 
> - HokieKen


turning happens bud !


----------



## pottz

something to get the bbq juices flowing.prime tri tip santa maria seasoned,potatoes with a cheddar colby blend and corn finished street style. not a bad start to the 3 day.


----------



## RyanGi

Earl, as a relatively new turner in the past short years, my humble recommendation is to turn some tool handles first, maybe for turning tools, or make some screwdrivers, or whatever. I made some candle stick holders too. Then, if you don't mind springing for a mandrel and a couple kits, turn some pens. They're a bit more fiddly than tool handles, but are relatively inexpensive, use small pieces of wood (so you can try many different exotics if you wish). Then maybe start into bowls…

Just my 2 cents, others may feel differently…


----------



## RyanGi

Pottz- I had no idea until a few years ago, but did you know many outside California don't swoon for tri tip??? Came as a total shock that some see it as almost an off cut…heathens…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I had no idea until a few years ago, but did you know many outside California don't swoon for tri tip??? Came as a total shock that some see it as almost an off cut…heathens…
> 
> - RyanGi


yeah it's a cut that originated in santa maria calif. most thought of it as crap meat now it's loved by many. it's no filet mignon but cooked right with some seasoning it's damn flavorful !


----------



## RyanGi

Yup, at the Santa Maria market! I think the guy's name was Bob something, but I can't remember. In the 50's.


----------



## Keebler1

Went to santa maria from LA once. That was a nice drive up the 101


----------



## pottz

> Went to santa maria from LA once. That was a nice drive up the 101
> 
> - Keebler1


yes and from there north it just gets better.


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, the person are looking great.

Kenny the tote handle looks good.

Pottz, dinner looks tasty. I did strip Steaks on the grill this evening.


----------



## Keebler1

Decided to run back east on either 41 or another highway from that area in the summer. Good thing I didnt have an overheating issue with those pulls up those mountains in that area


----------



## RyanGi

Santa Barbara, Solvang, Santa Maria, San Luis Obispo, Paso Robles…all awesome areas. Good food, and really good wine! Rivals Napa, but no one wants to say that


----------



## EricFai

My day was spent on the deck.








Stringers are shot, rsiling is lose, and decided to replace deck boards to. Thankfully the framing is good.

Demo completed, have some zip tape, so covered top of joist to keep future water out. All old deck boards screwed, makes demo difficult.

Managed to finish up with deck boards.


















Tomorrow tackle the stringers and install steps, then on to railings.


----------



## pottz

> Santa Barbara, Solvang, Santa Maria, San Luis Obispo, Paso Robles…all awesome areas. Good food, and really good wine! Rivals Napa, but no one wants to say that
> 
> - RyanGi


oh ill say,it's damn good wine !


----------



## RyanGi

My roommate in college worked as a winemaker in Paso for a while. They do some really nice stuff…


----------



## pottz

> My roommate in college worked as a winemaker in Paso for a while. They do some really nice stuff…
> 
> - RyanGi


which winery ?


----------



## RyanGi

A winery called Jada. I think he was there for 5-6 years…


----------



## pottz

> A winery called Jada. I think he was there for 5-6 years…
> 
> - RyanGi


i just checked out their website,wines all rated in the 90+ into the upper 90's. beautiful winery.


----------



## Lazyman

> Earl, as a relatively new turner in the past short years, my humble recommendation is to turn some tool handles first, maybe for turning tools, or make some screwdrivers, or whatever. I made some candle stick holders too. Then, if you don't mind springing for a mandrel and a couple kits, turn some pens. They're a bit more fiddly than tool handles, but are relatively inexpensive, use small pieces of wood (so you can try many different exotics if you wish). Then maybe start into bowls…
> 
> Just my 2 cents, others may feel differently…
> 
> - RyanGi


A great way to practice spindle turning is making handles for all those files you have been holding by the tang all these years. (yeah, I said it


----------



## pottz

> Earl, as a relatively new turner in the past short years, my humble recommendation is to turn some tool handles first, maybe for turning tools, or make some screwdrivers, or whatever. I made some candle stick holders too. Then, if you don't mind springing for a mandrel and a couple kits, turn some pens. They're a bit more fiddly than tool handles, but are relatively inexpensive, use small pieces of wood (so you can try many different exotics if you wish). Then maybe start into bowls…
> 
> Just my 2 cents, others may feel differently…
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> A great way to practice spindle turning is making handles for all those files you have been holding by the tang all these years. (yeah, I said it
> 
> - Lazyman


nathan real men use files bare handed by the tang ! handles are for woman man ? until youve had the tang half way through your hand you havn't lived man !


----------



## Lazyman

I have had the tangs through my soft, dainty hands. That why my files all mostly have handles now.

BTW, go look up "tang" in the urban dictionary and then reread your last sentence.


----------



## pottz

> I have had the tangs through my soft, dainty hands. That why my files all mostly have handles now.
> 
> BTW, go look up "tang" in the urban dictionary and then reread your last sentence.
> 
> - Lazyman


the end of the file or the drink ? hey all my files have handles man.too damn old and smart enough to know better !


----------



## EricFai

That's a project for me to do, one of these days. I have a bunch of files with no handles.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, as a relatively new turner in the past short years, my humble recommendation is to turn some tool handles first, maybe for turning tools, or make some screwdrivers, or whatever. I made some candle stick holders too. Then, if you don't mind springing for a mandrel and a couple kits, turn some pens. They're a bit more fiddly than tool handles, but are relatively inexpensive, use small pieces of wood (so you can try many different exotics if you wish). Then maybe start into bowls…
> 
> Just my 2 cents, others may feel differently…
> 
> - RyanGi


Ryan - that's exactly what I plan to do. I have a set of chisels shafts and a set of screwdriver shafts waiting for handles. I'll start learning with stuff I have on hand, then get some nice wood for the handles and make them. Plenty to learn just doing that.

Nathan - how did you know I've been using files without a handle? No - I'm not joking. Where's the camera???

As for turning tools, I have 4 curved ones of different sizes and one that is flat. I bought them for my dad 20+ years ago as a Christmas present that he never used. According to the packaging they were made in England and are HSS.

We do tri-tip around here. Usually, low and slow. Good eating if it is done correctly.

I'm off to figure out what the 4 curved lathe tools and the one flat tool are used for.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is anyone else hanging out just to see Earl's meltdown when he sees how dirty his shop gets with the lathe?

Just kidding, good luck Earl, the lathe is a relaxing tool. Well worth having imo. Have fun!


----------



## Keebler1

Earl how do you plab on sharpening thise tools? I have the perfect swap for you on facebook to get you started turning Earl. Let me know if you want a link


----------



## Lazyman

> Is anyone else hanging out just to see Earl's meltdown when he sees how dirty his shop gets with the lathe?
> 
> Just kidding, good luck Earl, the lathe is a relaxing tool. Well worth having imo. Have fun!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


He's got the Supercell so it won't stay dirty long. Before it is all said and done, I am sure he will put in one of those curtains they use for privacy in hospital rooms to contain it. It still amazes me where I find chips that come off of bowls when I turn them.

BTW, Earl, I though you knew about the camera in your shop? I can't remember which one it was but it is in one of the tools from an early swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Good grief. What is this? California?!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Good grief. What is this? California?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Wait till you pay that to fill the Harley :<((((((((((((((((((


----------



## EricFai

If I wait until I am below a quarter tank, the station I go to has a limit when using a card, $100. And I still don't get a topped off tank, probably take another $25.


----------



## pottz

> Is anyone else hanging out just to see Earl's meltdown when he sees how dirty his shop gets with the lathe?
> 
> Just kidding, good luck Earl, the lathe is a relaxing tool. Well worth having imo. Have fun!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


are you sure ? i seem to cuss a lot when i turn ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Good grief. What is this? California?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


were over 6 bucks a gallon and rising !


----------



## Keebler1

$4.11 a gallong here. Interesting video on fuel prices.


----------



## pottz

> $4.11 a gallong here. Interesting video on fuel prices.
> 
> - Keebler1


problem in socal is the huge tax we pay.between tax and fees about 1.18 per gallon and it's supposed to go up.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we are paying 4.80 a gallon :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## jeffswildwood

Were at $4.27 at my end of the state Ken.


----------



## therealSteveN

> A great way to practice spindle turning is making handles for all those files you have been holding by the tang all these years. (yeah, I said it
> 
> - Lazyman


I totally agree not to handle files by the stabber, and instead use a handle to hold them in a safer, easier handling grip that allows you to use the file. I don't even have a lathe, but I do have a bunch of file handles.


----------



## HokieKen

I think it was $4.32 when I filled up thos morning here Jeff. I might have to look at EVs next time.

Lazy file handles can be made with electrical tape. They ain't pretty but they're comfortable enough.


----------



## HokieKen

Good lord that's some purrrrrdy Cocobolo pottz!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gas is about $4.30 in town. At the gas station nearest my house, where US 285 meets I-25, it's $4.90 in order to take advantage of the folks (usually tourists from Texas) who've just driven 50 miles since the last… well, anything.

Baking a rhubarb peach cobbler this afternoon. Because my vegetable gal at the farmers market had rhubarb for sale on Friday. And because I can.










I have an old broom-stick that gets turned into file handles in emergencies. Drill a hole, wrap the end with the hole with a half-dozen turns of 12 gauge copper, and pound it onto the file. Next time I mix up some epoxy, I'll dribble a little onto the copper wire to hold it in place better.


----------



## pottz

> Good lord that's some purrrrrdy Cocobolo pottz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


oh man thats gonna shine.i love coco because yes its beautiful but it polishes up real well.


----------



## EarlS

Well - my foray into turning didn't last too long. I quickly realized just how dull the tools were after sitting around for 15 or 20 years. That was the first of several epiphanies from this morning.

I took the casters off the stand to drop everything a couple inches. It might still be too tall. I should have got the 28" high version instead of the 32" version.

I need to talk to my Dad about a couple of changes to the bed. There is a 6" section in front of the headstock that can't be used with the small tool rest. Even the large tool rest doesn't quite make it to the front end of the blank. I'm also going to find out if I can shorten the bed on the far end of the tail stock. If so, I could permanently mount a sharpening setup on that end of the work stand.

Here are a couple pictures:



















I don't know why everyone worries about chips and dust. There is hardly any at all… it all disappeared, kind of like magic ;+)










These are the lathe tool ends. A couple bowl gouges, a roughing gouge (?), and a skew that really isn't skewed.



















I don't think I got the drive spur far enough into the end of the cherry blank. When I was using the roughing gouge it kept catching, stopping the piece from spinning but the spur kept spinning.










I think I need to get a roughing gouge, a parting tool, and a skew plus a sharpening system.


----------



## robscastle

My next vehicle will be electric I assure you!


----------



## pottz

3 slabs of baby backs in the smoker.gotta get this swap off to a good start.


----------



## Lazyman

Only 2 slabs here. They should be just about done. Might be time to go figure out which brew to have with it.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm going simple tomorrow. Burgers, kelbasa and chicken breasts. Then I'll throw some salmon on to smoke so I can eat on it this week


----------



## pottz

> I'm going simple tomorrow. Burgers, kelbasa and chicken breasts. Then I'll throw some salmon on to smoke so I can eat on it this week
> 
> - HokieKen


nothin wrong with that kenny.im on my last hunk of smoked salmon today,probably smoke some more next weekend.the price of smoked salmon is crazy.damn glad i can make my own.plus most of the stuff you buy is way over smoked and dry.


----------



## RyanGi

Setting up a sharpening station is key Earl. I'm a big fan of the wolverine system, because it's easy to use and produces predictable results. You just need a slow speed grinder for it. Getting the geometry right on the tools is pretty important. I mounted mine right on the end of the lathe bench…so it's right there and I'll use it. I did t realize how much this looks like a Rikon add until I looked at the picture…


----------



## HokieKen

I agree Earl, I never have any mess when I turn either.









+1 for the Wolverine sharpening system. Unless money is no object. Then I'd go with either a Tormek or the Sorby Pro-sharp.

Or you can skip all that for now, box those tools up, and get some carbide tools for less than the cost of a grinder and a jig system. And the learning curve drops by about 90%.


----------



## Keebler1

Got to dave kelleys site, buy his tools without handles and use them to turn handles for them


----------



## RyanGi

Earl it looks like you're running out of bed space on that lathe as the head was designed to be used with a chuck (I'm mean, they most all are designed that way, but yours exemplifies that). With a chuck threaded on the space would be taken up and your tool rest wouldn't be short when going left. You might be able to get an MT2 to MT2 extension to come off the head?


----------



## RyanGi

Found an extension…

https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/00186221


----------



## Keebler1

You could also have a longer tool rest made


----------



## RyanGi

Keebs, unless you made it off center, wouldn't that make it hard to turn small spindles/knobs? It would be too long going towards the tail, yes?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Or you can skip all that for now, box those tools up, and get some carbide tools for less than the cost of a grinder and a jig system. And the learning curve drops by about 90%.
> 
> - HokieKen


Earl, I'll agree with Kenny on that. With the carbides you will learn much faster.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Earl you can cock banjo to the left then shift tool rest to line up with wood i think i do that sometimes :<))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah I have to get creative with my banjo/rest sometimes with the gap bed on my lathe.

Found a new goodie


----------



## EarlS

I like the idea of the chuck extension. Will it cause runout issues?

The Tormek T4 looks promising. I'd rather not drop $800 on the T8 and then have to buy the jigs too.

What is the link to Dave's website?


----------



## DavePolaschek

https://www.kelleycrafts.com/ Earl.


----------



## HokieKen

https://www.kelleycrafts.com/

Regarding runout from the extension, yes it will. But, if it's a good quality extension and the spindle runs teue on your lathe, it will probably still be in an acceptable range.

The machinist in me says to keep the spindle as short as possible and make/buy a tool rest that works. The woodworker in me says it'll be fine just ignore that machinist.

The patio sitter in me that's on his second beer after a hot and long day of manual labor says do whatever the hell makes you happy ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and PM Dave if you're gonna order rather than ordering on his site. He can avoid some fees when he sells to LJs and bypasses the site.


----------



## Lazyman

> Well - my foray into turning didn t last too long. I quickly realized just how dull the tools were after sitting around for 15 or 20 years. That was the first of several epiphanies from this morning.
> 
> I took the casters off the stand to drop everything a couple inches. It might still be too tall. I should have got the 28" high version instead of the 32" version.
> 
> I need to talk to my Dad about a couple of changes to the bed. There is a 6" section in front of the headstock that can t be used with the small tool rest. Even the large tool rest doesn t quite make it to the front end of the blank. I m also going to find out if I can shorten the bed on the far end of the tail stock. If so, I could permanently mount a sharpening setup on that end of the work stand.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don t know why everyone worries about chips and dust. There is hardly any at all… it all disappeared, kind of like magic ;+)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the lathe tool ends. A couple bowl gouges, a roughing gouge (?), and a skew that really isn t skewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don t think I got the drive spur far enough into the end of the cherry blank. When I was using the roughing gouge it kept catching, stopping the piece from spinning but the spur kept spinning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to get a roughing gouge, a parting tool, and a skew plus a sharpening system.
> 
> - EarlS


The roughing gouge shown above has been sharpened with a fingernail point like a spindle gouge. A rouging gouge is flat or straight across the end. Like this









To use yours for roughing you may have to angle it and may be one reason it is catching and stopping the spindle (that could be a little scary too). Until you get a roughing gouge, a bowl gouge can work. I actually use a bowl gouge more than a rouging gouge when roughing a spindle to round. You may also not be turning with enough speed. You should probably be turning at around 1000 RPM or faster when you get your confidence up. I know that seems a little scary but you will get better results at faster speeds with spindles.

Also, that blunted ended tool looks like a scraper, not a skew, to me but it is a little hard to tell from the picture.

One other observation. On both of the lathes I have owned. The Morse tapers protruded further out the end of the spindle and tail stock than yours do. Are you sure you have the right tapers? Maybe our resident machinist can comment about whether that is normal.


----------



## Lazyman

> https://www.kelleycrafts.com/
> 
> Regarding runout from the extension, yes it will. But, if it's a good quality extension and the spindle runs teue on your lathe, it will probably still be in an acceptable range.
> 
> The machinist in me says to keep the spindle as short as possible and make/buy a tool rest that works. The woodworker in me says it'll be fine just ignore that machinist.
> 
> The patio sitter in me that's on his second beer after a hot and long day of manual labor says do whatever the hell makes you happy ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


The lazy man in me says he wants to see Earl get an angle grinder and extend the slot in the ways closer to the spindle. Make sure that you film it.


----------



## RyanGi

You could certainly get away with a tool rest built off center, that way you wouldn't have to deal with the extension and/or runout. Always lots of variables…


----------



## pottz

> Or you can skip all that for now, box those tools up, and get some carbide tools for less than the cost of a grinder and a jig system. And the learning curve drops by about 90%.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Earl, I ll agree with Kenny on that. With the carbides you will learn much faster.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


+1i dont know why so many put carbide down.hell it's all i use.no sharpening which i hate,and it's easy to use with very few catches. now if you love sharpening and are good at it which id say few are,hey use hss tools.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I think it was $4.32 when I filled up thos morning here Jeff. I might have to look at EVs next time.
> 
> Lazy file handles can be made with electrical tape. They ain't pretty but they're comfortable enough.
> 
> - HokieKen


On our drive trip up to Wisconsin last week we rented a Toyota Rav4, it had the Hybrid motor. Thing was way cool. Off the line it would flat get it up to around 60 65 MPH, Hardly any noise, so not sure how much was electrons getting burned, and or gas getting burned? We did the same number of days as a trip up last Winter, we drove a Mazda 7 SUV, so same sized vehicles, both with 4cyl standard engines. We only spent 6 Dollars more over when gas was still $2.XX something a gallon. I don't do MPG figures, they make ya crazy, but it got very good mileage on the fuel we did burn.

I try not to get impressed with vehicles, because they can spend a lot of your $$$$$$$$, but I was really impressed. Probably gonna get rid of my used car lot, and just get a new car. I'm thinking it will be a Hybrid, small SUV.


----------



## EricFai

Good luck on getting a new vehicle, inventories down with all of these shipping delays. Even the the used car dealers don't have much inventory. Passed one yesterday in my small town, he usually has about 20 cars on the lot. There was only one.


----------



## controlfreak

Spent the weekend at the woodwrights shop and told the story of getting 13 cases of beer for $8 bucks each and two people at the table asked "are you Control Freak?". Small world.

Also it was at Sam's Club not Costco, Sorry Yetti if I led you on a goose chase.


----------



## Lazyman

I would much rather use HHS tools than carbide. For me, it is sort of like the difference between working with real wood and MDF. There is something sort of Zen about getting shavings like this: 









Once you get a good sharpening setup and learn it, sharpening is not really an issue. I can get a most gouges back to razor sharp in less than 1 minute, including setting them up in a jig. For something like a skew and tools that are a high quality steel, I can often go for hours without sharpening because spindle turning is not as taxing on the edges as bowl turning is. For spindle turning especially, I can often skip sanding completely or at least just touch up a rough spot or two. When I want a high gloss finish required for friction finish or CA, I will sand to higher grits (600+). With carbide, I often have to spend as much time sanding as I do using the tools.

Of course, I learned to use HSS tools before I even knew that carbide tools existed. That forced me to really learn to use them so my recommendation for beginners is to stay away from carbide until after you get fairly proficient with HSS tools so that the carbide doesn't become a crutch. You will thank me later. I hear that beer is a good thank you gift.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - the headstock is MT1 and the tailstock is MT2. I checked with the resident machinist (Dad) and measured it just to be certain before I ordered new parts for them. The spur center on the head stock and live center on the tail stock are new. Just arrived on Saturday.

I found Dave's site in my bookmarks and ordered a set of tools from him. Wish I would have seen Kenny's post first so I could have ordered directly from Dave and saved him some fees.

I like Pottz's idea of of carbide only and not having to sharpen the tools, just replace tips. That will save me a chunk of change and get me started. Down the road, I can get the Tormek and shorten the bed. SWMBO was not amused when I told her what a Tormek cost.


----------



## RichBolduc

if you're new to turning, I also suggest carbide. Get use to the lathe, how wood turns and make sure you want to continue with it. You can get a full set of carbides on Amazon for what an individual quality HSS tool cost you. A good sharpening setup will run you $300-600. I'd go to Woodturners Wonders and get a grinder with CBN wheels (180 and 600) along with his Kodiak setup. He usually has combo packages to save some money. Otherwise, I'd go with the Wolverine system from OneWay. Get yourself a set of the Raptor angle guides also if you go the Wolverine router. I'm not sure if they work with the Kodiak system from Woodturners Wonders. Once you get the sharpening system, I'd then start going for quality HSS tools on an as needed basis. I personally like Carter and Son, but have heard great things about Thompson Tools. For Carbides, besides Dave's, I also use Hunter Tool Systems.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Good luck on getting a new vehicle, inventories down with all of these shipping delays. Even the the used car dealers don t have much inventory. Passed one yesterday in my small town, he usually has about 20 cars on the lot. There was only one.


A friend strongly recommends Lindsay at Car-Pal to get a new car. He lives in Rhode Island, and got a car from somewhere west of the Rockies, but it was exactly the one he wanted and it was delivered to his door.



> Of course, I learned to use HSS tools before I even knew that carbide tools existed. That forced me to really learn to use them so my recommendation for beginners is to stay away from carbide until after you get fairly proficient with HSS tools so that the carbide doesn't become a crutch. You will thank me later. I hear that beer is a good thank you gift.


I agree with Nathan here. Turning bowls from epoxy, well, that requires carbide. Otherwise, I use HSS and like it. I can do a complete set of table legs or screwdriver handles with a single sharpening on a bedan or skew, with no need for sanding afterwards. And I can make my own skews and bedans from whatever HSS (or just plain tool steel) I can find.


----------



## EarlS

Rich good to hear from you. Thanks for the information.

I'm saving all of the ideas and suggestions for sharpening systems so that I can go thru them later and figure out what to do.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan I get shavings like that with carbide. Its a negative rake scraper and with my cast blanks not wood lol


----------



## HokieKen

I'm like Nathan. I like HSS most of the time because they're more versatile and I can get a better finish than with carbide. I have learned to scrape with my carbide though and get a comparable surface. I still can't get by without sanding though.

But I disagree about starting with HSS. Carbide lets you got from zero to a hundred in no time. HSS later will expand your capabilities and let you improve your results. But the learning curve can be discouraging for some when starting out with them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Spent the weekend at the woodwrights shop and told the story of getting 13 cases of beer for $8 bucks each and two people at the table asked "are you Control Freak?". Small world.
> 
> Also it was at Sam s Club not Costco, Sorry Yetti if I led you on a goose chase.
> 
> - controlfreak


Don't worry, you didn't. I pondered it and realized I didn't even want to start the car to go buy cheap beer & 3x price regular unleaded.


----------



## HokieKen

Has anyone watched any of the Obi Wan series on Disney Plus? If so, you probably know why I am excited to find a straight branch with a hard elbow


----------



## pottz

> if you re new to turning, I also suggest carbide. Get use to the lathe, how wood turns and make sure you want to continue with it. You can get a full set of carbides on Amazon for what an individual quality HSS tool cost you. A good sharpening setup will run you $300-600. I d go to Woodturners Wonders and get a grinder with CBN wheels (180 and 600) along with his Kodiak setup. He usually has combo packages to save some money. Otherwise, I d go with the Wolverine system from OneWay. Get yourself a set of the Raptor angle guides also if you go the Wolverine router. I m not sure if they work with the Kodiak system from Woodturners Wonders. Once you get the sharpening system, I d then start going for quality HSS tools on an as needed basis. I personally like Carter and Son, but have heard great things about Thompson Tools. For Carbides, besides Dave s, I also use Hunter Tool Systems.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


one reason i like carbide is i turn mostly very dry hard woods like mrytle wood and walnut and i dont wanna spend more time sharpening than turning. ive got hss but i just normally reach for the carbide.there is no right or wrong go with what your comfortable with.as rich said it's a lot cheaper getting started with it.hey you might try turning and hate it….........yeah right-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

All HSS and wet sanding at 400 on this guy. And I'm pretty sure it'll be the nicest knob on any of my planes


----------



## pottz

> All HSS and wet sanding at 400 on this guy. And I'm pretty sure it'll be the nicest knob on any of my planes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


cant wait to see the plane all done,it's looking real good.


----------



## Keebler1

Wont thay wood soak up some of the water while wet sanding and affect the finish?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> All HSS and wet sanding at 400 on this guy. And I'm pretty sure it'll be the nicest knob on any of my planes


I don't usually say this sort of thing to other guys, Kenny, but that's a nice looking shiny knob you've got there!


----------



## HokieKen

I wet sand Cocobolo with BLO Keebler.


----------



## EarlS

That is going to be a dead sexy plane. You've got me thinking Cocobolo for the screwdriver handles. They will match the one Pottz made for me in the Screwdriver swap.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Turning is always relaxing. I think I'll finish this bowl up before I gobto the shower.
> 
> Sunuva…
> 
> - HokieKen


This is what I use to minimize the bowl coming off. Walnut and cherry are real bad for that. I haven't had a problem since using that method. Thanks to one of my woodworking club members they're great at improvising.


----------



## pottz

well just finished up the first of many pieces of my swap projects,thought id get a jump on it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am just finishing up my live edge walnut table. Now I will be able to start my swap items. Beer tasting then the swap items.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wont thay wood soak up some of the water while wet sanding and affect the finish?
> 
> - Keebler1


I actually wet sanded with danish oil and got great results.


----------



## pottz

well got two major parts of my swap done today,a nice jump start.they did not go smootly in anyway though. ;-((


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good idea Woodmaster. I generally keep my live center engaged until I have to remove it because the tailstock is in my way. With something like that, it would give me more room.

Earl, Cocobolo and other Rosewoods as well as any dense, hard, oily woods make the best turning stock. Not only are the results nice but they turn easily. It's not a cheap way to learn but it is a good way. Ironwood and stuff in the Ebony family are good too.


----------



## pottz

> That's a good idea Woodmaster. I generally keep my live center engaged until I have to remove it because the tailstock is in my way. With something like that, it would give me more room.
> 
> Earl, Cocobolo and other Rosewoods as well as any dense, hard, oily woods make the best turning stock. Not only are the results nice but they turn easily. It's not a cheap way to learn but it is a good way. Ironwood and stuff in the Ebony family are good too.
> 
> - HokieKen


oh yes some of the best turning wood.hey im turning on inheritance and your along for the ride buddy ;-)) those totes and knobs are makin me smile !


----------



## HokieKen

I'd bet my last dollar that my smile is bigger )


----------



## pottz

> I'd bet my last dollar that my smile is bigger )
> 
> - HokieKen


good that makes it all worth while ;-))))))))))))


----------



## EricFai

Looks like a fine knib Kenny, waiting to see the plane put back together.


----------



## pottz

> Looks like a fine knib Kenny, waiting to see the plane put back together.
> 
> - Eric


hey you in this swap or what man.this is the swap of the year buddy,you cant pass this one up ?


----------



## therealSteveN

Got a new toy the other day. A pellet grill. I've lacked the ability to smoke, slow grill, and do long term grilling. I did a lot of looking around, and feel it's the best way to get done., all the things I want to do. It's been in use every day since we brought it home.

Today I'm doing a Brisket flat (about 4.5 pounds) so a smaller one. That way we can get it used up, before we quit eating it. Currently I'm wrapped, and awaiting that wonderful 203*. I figure a few more hours, got a late start on it, so late dinner.

I've got some really good stout to go with it.


----------



## EricFai

SteveN, the brisket sounds good.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome SteveN! A lot of people really like those pellet grills and get excellent results. I've never owned one but I would like to play with one for a while


----------



## RichBolduc

I have a pellet smoker. I went with a Grilla Grills Silverbak Alpha a few year back. I've done 12+ hour smokes on it a bunch for pulled pork and what not. They're great. I also use the Meater wireless probes to monitor the cook.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a green egg and a recteq bullseye pellet grill. That one will hit 750 degrees to seer on. I use it as a regular grill and smoke on the green egg. The green egg takes awhile to heat, the recteq is pretty quick. The wife doesn't like using the green egg so if she wants to smoke something she'll use the recteq.


----------



## Keebler1

I have a traeger but it has been over a year since i have used it. Just dont take the time. Let the wife cook while I am in the shop or at work


----------



## pottz

> I have a traeger but it has been over a year since i have used it. Just dont take the time. Let the wife cook while I am in the shop or at work
> 
> - Keebler1


over a year.i think thats a felony in some states.since this is a beer*BQ* your gonna have to step it up keebs !!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Awesome SteveN! A lot of people really like those pellet grills and get excellent results. I've never owned one but I would like to play with one for a while
> 
> - HokieKen


It is just almost too easy to cook on Kenny. Plug it in, hit the prime button to fill the burner, it ignites, and within seconds you have smoke curling up. Let it take hold, and once up to speed start cooking.

I followed a LOT of you tubers on cook till it's 165 175, then wrap in either butcher paper, or aluminum foil. I had foil. Then you pop it right back in, and let it go until…... This is where there are 2 schools of thought. Some say take it to 195, I followed the gang that said to bring it to 203*. At 195 I couldn't make it bend much at all when I picked the package up with tongs, at 203 it almost broke in half. I was looking for that "minimal chew" piece of Brisket. I got just that. First time out too.

I found it amusing that it took longer to go from 175 to 203, than it had taken to go from 0 to 175. On big meat they suggest 1 to 1 1/2 hours per pound. I found that a "kinda" rule. Mine took longer, so fixing a set dinner time, could be iffy.

My Wife has always done the Brisket cooking, she does a BBQ Brisket, with ho made sauce, she cooks it in the oven, and hers is very easy to set a time. That sauce is thin, but just kicks ass, and the meat is just a pile of crumbles, nothing to slice. I liked this one I just did. but it isn't close to her brisket. We've already decided I do the butts, she does the brisket. I want to try some ribs on it, currently I do them in the oven, and I have to say there isn't a lot of room for improvement. Other fun stuff will be some Chicken, and Turkey. Lots of fun things to try. 

Reading before I purchased I was edging toward a Treager, but then I looked at them, and they want a ton of $$$$$ for simple wire racks. I got a cast iron grate on my Pit Boss, plus a 5 year warranty. I liked the looks a lot. Pit Boss makes them for Menards, Tractor Supply, and Walmart that all have stores local to me. Currently Menards had the size I liked on sale, plus 11% off, so it kicked buttocks, went with that.

Once I get the meat back out, I'll take a pic. The one thing I couldn't get before was a smoke ring, yada yada yada. It smells fantastic, but like I said the Wifes oven cooked tastes miles better. End of the day I'll go taste every time.


----------



## HokieKen

Brisket is next on my list to master on the BGE SteveN. Any "secret sauce" is welcome


----------



## therealSteveN

This is the Wife's recipe she uses for her Brisket in the oven. I've only ever had the sauce part with that Brisket, so no idea how it would be all on it's own. but it makes that recipe

Yummy Brisket in the oven.

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/barbecued-brisket/

As far as doing one in your egg, just add BGE to the search, and you will get hundreds of recipes. Just like with woodworking, figuring out who is full of Whooey is the thing.


----------



## Lazyman

> ...My Wife has always done the Brisket cooking, she does a BBQ Brisket, with *ho made sauce*...
> 
> - therealSteveN


Did you just call your wife a bad name? ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I broke my moratorium on wood collecting for a couple of pieces of palm that probably died in a freeze this year or last. I've never tried doing anything with palm and I am certainly not sure of the best way to process these.









I used a hatchet to strip the "bark" which was a PITA. The core seems solid enough, though I am not sure that it was worth the trouble.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like something that isn't quite "fun," Nathan.

My neighbor has a Trager he got for Christmas (from his kids). He loves it, and does 3-2-1 ribs pretty regularly, and invites us over about 1 time in 3, so I think it's the greatest thing ever. Still haven't set up my grill here, since I don't want to have to deal with keeping the mice out of it.

Woke up with bad arthritis in the middle finger on my right hand this morning. Couldn't open the milk carton at breakfast, even. Ugh. Spent the morning reading a book inside, then took a couple Advil at lunch and went out to the shop afterwards. Turned a few new handles for the Lie-Nielsen chisels that have been bugging me. Used up a piece of the spalted maple I think I got from Kenny in one of my first swaps and which I stabilized back when I was in MN. Guess I should get that equipment set up again one of these days, as I'm almost out of stabilized wood to play with.


----------



## therealSteveN

> ...My Wife has always done the Brisket cooking, she does a BBQ Brisket, with *ho made sauce*...
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Did you just call your wife a bad name? ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


Shhhhhh, be very very quite. We're hunting Monsters….


----------



## pottz

> Brisket is next on my list to master on the BGE SteveN. Any "secret sauce" is welcome
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah me too,i did one, not good :-((


----------



## pottz

> I broke my moratorium on wood collecting for a couple of pieces of palm that probably died in a freeze this year or last. I ve never tried doing anything with palm and I am certainly not sure of the best way to process these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a hatchet to strip the "bark" which was a PITA. The core seems solid enough, though I am not sure that it was worth the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


ive turned palm making pens,never again.id toss it myself.there was a thread with a guy asking about turning palm here last week.


----------



## RichBolduc

Palm turns great, but you need to stabilize it first or soak it with thin CA

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

The palm will just be an experiment. I might try treating it with some Minwax wood hardener…or use it as an excuse to get a vacuum chamber and a jug of cactus juice.

Rich, "soak it with thin can"?


----------



## RichBolduc

Damn autocorrect on my phone. Should have been CA not can. As in cyanoacrylate glue.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Palm had never been anything but a PITA to turn for me.


----------



## pottz

> The sixth annual?? I can t believe it s been so long. You already know I m interested. I m sure you still have my contact information, but if not, please let me know. I ll invite Laredo Drywall Contractors coworkers to accompany me
> 
> - ampva301


i guess you wanna meet our moderator,she hates drywall ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

Guess what we had for dinner AGAIN tonight. Brisket, and it was still awesome. That smoke aroma, and flavor is something she doesn't get from the oven. Definitely no smoke ring.


----------



## pottz

> Guess what we had for dinner AGAIN tonight. Brisket, and it was still awesome. That smoke aroma, and flavor is something she doesn t get from the oven. Definitely no smoke ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - therealSteveN


looks damn tasty bud.you sure there is no smoke ring ? yeah no way you can get the flavor in an oven from what a smoker will do.ill take the smoker anyday !


----------



## robscastle




----------



## drsurfrat

Sorry guys, I am going to have to sit this one out. I can't drink beer anymore and my chemo doesn't leave me with much energy. I will certainly keep yapping from the sidelines.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry guys, I am going to have to sit this one out. I can t drink beer anymore and my chemo doesn t leave me with much energy. I will certainly keep yapping from the sidelines.
> 
> - drsurfrat


as long as your with us mike thats all that matters.i wish you well.


----------



## Lazyman

Sorry to hear that Mike. I am sure that Kenny could find someone to swap some craft sodas or something if you want. We have done that for some non-drinkers in the past. The woodworking part can be very simple, if that helps, because it is mostly about the libations. Heck, you have plenty of time to whittle some tooth picks.  Regardless, hang out with us.


----------



## EricFai

Mike, sorry to hear about the health, prayers fir you and your family.


----------



## drsurfrat

thanks guys, prayers are always welcome. I don't want this to dampen the thread, but wanted you to know why I might be incommunicado at times.

Kinda disappointed I didnt get a crack from Kenny about the teacup and saucer. 

And I don't whittle toothpicks, I turn them. harharhar


----------



## GR8HUNTER

me and Mike will be watching from sidelines trying to keep you guys in good behavior LMAO :<))))))))))))


----------



## EricFai

Mike, that tooth pick is a cool item, well done. I have sitting on the table in the living room. Still tied together, to nice to use.


----------



## pottz

> me and Mike will be watching from sidelines trying to keep you guys in good behavior LMAO :<))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


good luck buddy !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> me and Mike will be watching from sidelines trying to keep you guys in good behavior LMAO :<))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> good luck buddy !
> 
> - pottz


i might need luck and a couple leashes LMAO :<))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hang in there, Mike. Maybe one of us will turn you a teacup. ;-)


----------



## RyanGi

I've had a big green egg for years…what an awesome tool. I did add a bbq guru fan system. The thick, pure ceramic just holds amazing heat and it's so even! We used to have the neighbors and their kids over to make personal pizzas because it's easy to get it lava hot, and the dome does a great job crisping the top. Of course we've done a bunch of ribs and brisket over the years…beer can chicken, spatchcocked turkey, etc… It does take about 45 minutes to get it to temp and stabilized, so I get the fact that some people would rather have the traeger's 10 minute setup, so whatever floats your boat. A little like hand planes and power tools. Convenience vs Feelin' It. Again, whatever floats your boat! BBQ is rad…


----------



## mikeacg

> thanks guys, prayers are always welcome. I don t want this to dampen the thread, but wanted you to know why I might be incommunicado at times.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Prayers I can do Mike!

Mike


----------



## pottz

> I've had a big green egg for years…what an awesome tool. I did add a bbq guru fan system. The thick, pure ceramic just holds amazing heat and it's so even! We used to have the neighbors and their kids over to make personal pizzas because it's easy to get it lava hot, and the dome does a great job crisping the top. Of course we've done a bunch of ribs and brisket over the years…beer can chicken, spatchcocked turkey, etc… It does take about 45 minutes to get it to temp and stabilized, so I get the fact that some people would rather have the traeger's 10 minute setup, so whatever floats your boat. A little like hand planes and power tools. Convenience vs Feelin' It. Again, whatever floats your boat! BBQ is rad…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RyanGi


yeah i could do some q with that setup !


----------



## RyanGi

We used to entertain a fair amount, so I built the kitchen against the deck and spaced to allow dinners and other social hanging outs… it's been a good addition! Albeit it was 'new' probably 12 years ago!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Mike, you just work on one thing, getting better. Shouts from the sidelines probably don't take much energy, so we welcome them, and your insights.

Tony, your humor keeps the smiles popping up.


----------



## HokieKen

Mike, I'm genuinely sorry to hear of your situation. If there is anything at all I can do please don't hesitate to reach out.

And I can't pick the low hanging fruit. A guy who's ill, can't have beer and is too tired to get in the shop gets nothing but sympathy from me. But on top of that, his own wife and daughters hide his coffee and his "#1 Physicist" mug and force him to participate in a tea party? Nope. Sorry but I can't make a crack about it….

Butt this guy can!


----------



## mikeacg

> - HokieKen


That just cracks me up! It's too early in the morning…

OK, OK… Just add me to the list Kenny! I haven't missed a beer swap yet and playing hard-to-get hasn't gotten me any traction (or free wood) so I guess it's time to just give up!

Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mike, good luck and get better soon. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## EarlS

Once again Kenny cracks things up.

Moving along. A box of goodies showed up from Bell Forest Products with blanks for the lathe. I realized I didn't order a 3×3 blank for the swap idea so I had to order some more blanks to get free shipping. Now I have to figure out if I need to get a 4 jaw chuck too.


----------



## Lazyman

Please Earl. Do you really have to ask that question?

BTW, Many, if not most, of Nova's chucks use an insert to adapt them to whatever thread you have on your spindle. Since you have a DIY lathe, that might come in handy, though they offer so many of them I would have no idea how to ID what you have. Fortunately, you know the guy who made it.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, I second the Nova chuck. I have one with 3 different jaws, purchased as a set, then picked up a Cole jaw for it. I really like using that chuck.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

is *THIS* worth the 45 min. drive for a newbe like me :<)))))))))


----------



## RichBolduc

You know I need to support Nova chucks…. I can answer any questions you have on them.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Tony, In the big city, that would probably be a reasonable price but way out (and with the price of gas), I would probably offer $15-20 at most.


----------



## EarlS

Rockler has the Nova 48291 G3 package.

What is the main benefit of this kind of chuck?

Thoughts?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You know your spindle TPI Earl? Can't remember if that was covered yet.

If it's 1X8 TPI than you're probably good with that kit.


----------



## EarlS

I think it is. I'll check it before I order.


----------



## bndawgs

Not sure if you can get an adapter for this set Earl, but I think this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl always a need to order jew blanks but you could always just glue blanks together as well


----------



## RichBolduc

Remember I work for Teknatool Earl…. So let me know the spindle size before ordering .. I'll make sure you get the right stuff.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Do I even want to ask what a jew blank is Keebler?

Rich



> Earl always a need to order jew blanks but you could always just glue blanks together as well
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## therealSteveN

> Tony, In the big city, that would probably be a reasonable price but way out (and with the price of gas), I would probably offer $15-20 at most.
> 
> - Lazyman


I agree Tony, there isn't anything real special there. Is your inquiry to flip them, or as users?


----------



## Lazyman

That Nova package has a good mix of jaws. The pin jaws (not to be confused with pen jaws) are good for holding tool handles for drilling on the lathe. When turning spindles for handles, the first thing I usually do is turn a tenon on it that I can mount in pin jaws. I then mount it in the pin jaw with the other end supported by tail stock to do most of the shaping and then later mount a drill chuck in the tails stock to drill a hole. The other 2 sets of jaws will be used mostly for bowl or vase turning (hollowing).

BTW, if you find that your spindle is not 1" x 8TPI. You can buy the same G3 starter set for inserts on Amazon. The link I listed earlier will help you determine which insert you need once you know what the thread style is on your lathe.

And yeah, you are going to eventually want a drill chuck with the right taper for your tail stock too. 

EDIT to add. If the insert is not listed on the Amazon listing, then buy the one with an insert and buy it separately.


----------



## EarlS

The Nova chuck package is ordered. The headstock spindle is 1", 8 TPI so no adapter will be needed. I happen to have an extra drill chuck that fits the tail stock so that box can be checked off. I think I have enough new toys (I mean tools) for the lathe to keep me busy all summer.


----------



## pottz

> Mike, I'm genuinely sorry to hear of your situation. If there is anything at all I can do please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> And I can't pick the low hanging fruit. A guy who's ill, can't have beer and is too tired to get in the shop gets nothing but sympathy from me. But on top of that, his own wife and daughters hide his coffee and his "#1 Physicist" mug and force him to participate in a tea party? Nope. Sorry but I can't make a crack about it….
> 
> Butt this guy can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


cmon kenny you should have told me you were gonna take my picture !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> The Nova chuck package is ordered. The headstock spindle is 1", 8 TPI so no adapter will be needed. I happen to have an extra drill chuck that fits the tail stock so that box can be checked off. I think I have enough new toys (I mean tools) for the lathe to keep me busy all summer.
> 
> - EarlS


i think that was a good buy to get things turning earl.trust me more will come in time.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, don't forget you will need a set of calipers. I picked mine up from Taylor Tools, a set of 3, 1 of which is actually a set if dividers, a good price to.


----------



## JD77

> The Nova chuck package is ordered. The headstock spindle is 1", 8 TPI so no adapter will be needed. I happen to have an extra drill chuck that fits the tail stock so that box can be checked off. I think I have enough new toys (I mean tools) for the lathe to keep me busy all summer.
> 
> - EarlS


I agree with Pottz, its a good buy and I think the 4-jaw will make turning more enjoyable. The Barracuda is an okay option. I've got the smaller version and I like it, but the small and mid-sized jaws don't have a taper, just ribs for gripping. Being able to use a face plate ring would be nice and the Nova has that option.

Just a note on adapters, I needed one to go from the 3/4-16 on my old Craftsman to 1-8. The Barracuda kit comes with one, but the first time I used it, it wedged itself on so hard I had to disassemble the whole headstock to get it back off. The stock shaft had no way to interface with a tool so it was a pita. Lesson learned, I put a 3/4 hole in a plastic gallon milk jug cap and slip that on between the shaft and the adapter so the two "faces" don't bind up again. Haven't had an issue since. I don't think I would want to do that with a larger face plate, but on the 4-jaw, its been fine. I'd probably want to step up to brass instead of plastic.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Remember I work for Teknatool Earl…. So let me know the spindle size before ordering .. I ll make sure you get the right stuff.


Hey, Rich. I've been loving my various Nova chucks (a couple precision midis, a couple G3s), but I sure wish I could buy a chuck without getting yet another set of 50mm jaws. I've grabbed a couple refurbs direct from teknatool, but other than shady eBay sellers, there doesn't seem to be any way to get a new chuck without getting another set of jaws.

Related: If anyone needs a set of 50mm nova jaws, I've got spares.


----------



## Keebler1

Have a red blank in the pot just like this one. Gonna epoxy them together and make a bottle/tab opener for a swap on facebook


----------



## pottz

keebs that honey comb material looks fantastic when turned, as i can testify to.where do you get it from ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony, In the big city, that would probably be a reasonable price but way out (and with the price of gas), I would probably offer $15-20 at most.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I agree Tony, there isn t anything real special there. Is your inquiry to flip them, or as users?
> 
> - therealSteveN


i was thinking of trying to use it as i barley ever used one :<))))


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz that stuff I bought off a guy on facebook. I belive turners warehouse sells it.


----------



## RichBolduc

Zac Higgins sells honeycomb too. You need to etch it before casting it FYI.

https://resinwerksstudio.com/collections/resin-casting-supplies/products/aluminum-honeycomb

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Im hoping this stuff is already etched. How do you etch it Rich?


----------



## RichBolduc

That's what I use

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Pour that in a container. How long do I leave them in the liquid? Would you take it out of the etch and let it sit for a few hours? Also would it hurt to etch it then store it for a while before using or would I have to put it back in the etching material before use?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Tony, In the big city, that would probably be a reasonable price but way out (and with the price of gas), I would probably offer $15-20 at most.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I agree Tony, there isn t anything real special there. Is your inquiry to flip them, or as users?
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> i was thinking of trying to use it as i barley ever used one :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Nothing wrong with offering half, see where it takes things. Both the drill, and plane appear to be whole, a bit of tweaking, sharpening, and clean up could get you some user tools.


----------



## therealSteveN

In a continued effort to play with my new grill, and also to try to keep in the BEER, and BBQ frame of mind, I continue on.

Today it's Texas Twinkies. Still using some of the Brisket, all diced up fine now. Opened up some Jalapeno's, put in some cream cheese, diced up brisket, Onion and garlic powder, and some Kickin Chicken. Filled em up pretty well. Then wrapped the in Bacon.

I'm going in at 250* figure around an hour, pretty much looking to crisp the bacon, and kinda char up the peppers. Yum.

Also had some chicken breasts I cleaned today. I usually slice a breast in 2, lengthwise, I used 3 pretty good slabs, pounded them out, put on some cream cheese, Chopped in some mushrooms, Onions, and Jalapeno's. Wrapped them in bacon, and looking for 165 degrees for the chicken, and however long I need to go to crisp the bacon.










Beer isn't chosen yet, but there will be beer. 

For anyone looking to get something for outdoor cooking, and on the fence about what kind of machine to get to do it. I wholeheartedly suggest a pellet grill. Pretty cost efficient, the hopper holds 20 pounds of pellets, and so far on my first fill I've cooked 8 + hours, and I still have a good 1/2 a hopper left. The pellets are getting more advances, and several flavors, types of wood are available. I am burning Menards plain old Apple blend, 40 pound bag was 15 bux, less 11%. Time wise I can see this doing more cooking than a $35.00 propane fill up.

The biggest thing I see is the control it gives me. Below is a pic of the controller. Top is the desired temp. Middle is the temp of the probe inserted into a chicken breast. Bottom is the actual temp of the grill at the burner. Unless you really get into the bag, it's hard to mess up dinner, it's telling you where it is, just look at it once in a while.

Must be a zillion videos on You Tube, with recipes, just about foolproof.


----------



## pottz

im seriously considering a pallet grill TRSN,probably gonna run what i have until next year so plenty of time to figure it out.one one big hang up is ill have something in the smoker,say ribs and i wanna do some corn or veggies or potatos.smoker will be at only 225,kinda low for doing other things at the same time.plus i have natural gas hooked up to all. so i gotta really debate the pros and cons.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeah I have a standard issue propane grill, and we plan to keep that for hotter and quick cooks, say just a burger or 3, or like you said for veggies/corn. Though you can do the veggies on the smoker, and they get that wonderful nose from the smoke, and that smoked taste is the best. Pluses and minuses.

If I only had one toy, it would be the pellet grill though, it might take longer for some things, but 225 to 250 is a wonderful temp to cook at. Ask all those Sous Vide folks. Long and slow is awesome, just requires planning, and the time to do it. Time alone for a lot of people still working says gas grill.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah I have a standard issue propane grill, and we plan to keep that for hotter and quick cooks, say just a burger or 3, or like you said for veggies/corn. Though you can do the veggies on the smoker, and they get that wonderful nose from the smoke, and that smoked taste is the best. Pluses and minuses.
> 
> If I only had one toy, it would be the pellet grill though, it might take longer for some things, but 225 to 250 is a wonderful temp to cook at. Ask all those Sous Vide folks. Long and slow is awesome, just requires planning, and the time to do it. Time alone for a lot of people still working says gas grill.
> 
> - therealSteveN


oh im all for the low and slow,but sometimes after work that wont work.and the wife isn't crazy about smoked meat,but she will tolerate my baby backs.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a combo charcoal/propane grill that I decided to hang onto when I got my Big Green Egg for that very reason pottz. If I have some ribs smoking but also need to grill some veggies or kelbasa or something tyo go with them, I want to be able to fire another grill up and have it at high temp pretty quick. So far, I haven't actually needed both at the same time.

I'm contemplating getting rid of the combo grill and getting a Blackstone instead. My son has one and I really like it for burgers and veggies.


----------



## pottz

> I have a combo charcoal/propane grill that I decided to hang onto when I got my Big Green Egg for that very reason pottz. If I have some ribs smoking but also need to grill some veggies or kelbasa or something tyo go with them, I want to be able to fire another grill up and have it at high temp pretty quick. So far, I haven't actually needed both at the same time.
> 
> I'm contemplating getting rid of the combo grill and getting a Blackstone instead. My son has one and I really like it for burgers and veggies.
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah something like a blackstone is perfect for burgers.damn im gonna need at least 3 different grill/smokers to do what i want/need !!! for me there is no one will do it all ! right now ive got a big cabinet smoker and a nice sized grill run on natural gas.these two do what i need and want.but their both getting old and will need replacement by next year so im on a mission to decide the next replacements ?


----------



## pottz

well hey i got some more work done on my swap projects today.hell i might be done before the sign up date.then i can focus on the more important thing…....beer ! and q of course !!!!!


----------



## RyanGi

I would second having both a propane grill and a smoker. I love having the grill, and a separate side burner, and then the big green egg on the side, it's the best of all worlds, especially if you've already got one at home!


----------



## therealSteveN

We ate us some Bacon tonight for dinner. 




























Everything had a nice smoky flavor, and tasted great. I had a few to pick from, but just had a Corona Extra.

Life is good. 

Have not done any woodworking, but I do know what I am making, and have sourced the parts to make a few items. Wood mangling starts tomorrow, right after grass mowing, which really sux at $4.76 a gallon. If something isn't done about that, Astroturf looks like a deal.


----------



## pottz

> We ate us some Bacon tonight for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything had a nice smoky flavor, and tasted great. I had a few to pick from, but just had a Corona Extra.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> Have not done any woodworking, but I do know what I am making, and have sourced the parts to make a few items. Wood mangling starts tomorrow, right after grass mowing, which really sux at $4.76 a gallon. If something isn t done about that, Astroturf looks like a deal.
> 
> - therealSteveN


4.76 !!!! try over 8 in some area's here in socal !!!!. ive seen diesel as high 9.19 ouchhhhh!


----------



## RyanGi

I'd kill for $4.76!! Haven't seen under $6.19 in weeks…


----------



## pottz

when i was out running errands this morning the lowest i saw was arco at 5.80 and the highest was chevron at 6.50 side by side.and both stations had the same amount of customers ? the 8+ plus was a chevron station north of los angeles.


----------



## RyanGi

The chevron right off the freeway was $6.69 today…


----------



## pottz

> The chevron right off the freeway was $6.69 today…
> 
> - RyanGi


in socal there the highest prices.so why do people still buy there gas.boycot em and maybe they will change ?


----------



## WoodenDreams

GR8HUNTER, If your into hand tools, then it's a decent deal. About what I'd expect to pay at a antique dealer. When I drive to church, it's a 45 minute drive. So, 30 minute drive is just a hop-skip-&-jump. If you live in a big city, 30 minutes is just next door.


----------



## pottz

> If your into hand tools, then it s a decent deal. When I drive to church, it s a 45 minute drive. So, 30 minute drive is just a hop-skip-&-jump. If you live in a big city, 30 minutes is just next door.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


oh hell yeah,30 minutes to go 5 miles is a good day here in socal !!!!


----------



## WoodenDreams

Potz… My son-in-law has a large grill/smoker which uses pellets. He loves it. He said it took a small learning curve since he switched from a large grill/smoker that uses charcoal.


----------



## WoodenDreams

The average gas price around here is $4.37. There's a couple places around here offering gas at $4.19.


----------



## controlfreak

Here in SC (South Carolina) gas stay on the lower side of the spectrum. My commute is about 12 minutes which is great but sales calls can add up some miles. I have taken to quoting many jobs off off Google earth virtual visits.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Was going to grill last night but bad weather (actually good rain since we needed it badly) stepped in so I just made breakfast instead. I did make fried pickles for a snack/bribe to get the kids to stop fighting while it was raining, at least it's nice out they can fight outside where I can't hear it as well. I thought it would be a good idea to have a couple idle weeks after school was out before swim lessons and various camps started so they could relax a little, that was apparently a mistake.

Mom's cooking dinner tonight so we'll have an 80 minute trek down the road, bro will be there with his kids too. I'll have a trailer in tow to haul more stuff away mom & dad are divesting as they downsize into a 55+ community. Not thrilled with them selling their place but they'll be less than half as far away. Pulling a trailer will likely aid in further funding Exxon's record profits. The tank is fairly full of $4.07/gallon 87 octane that will be another $0.22/gallon to replinish assuming it's done soon. Amazing to me is super high fuel costs accelerating. Most amazing is how little is being done to curtail it by those who are choosing not to.


----------



## therealSteveN

Probably not a lot of motivation for some Schmoe who owns a gas station to drop prices. Coincides perfectly with this post Covid wanderlust so many have, everyone off work is driving somewhere.
Twennnie bux a gallon, no problem we're hittin the road…..

I'm guilty of same, really glad our trips were right before the prices really boomed.


----------



## RyanGi

My understanding is that gas stations have very little control over the prices they offer their fuel at. It's controlled by the supplier, with a slight margin I'm sure. Most of their money comes from the minimart attached. At least that's my understanding here in CA.

On a more uplifting note, I got the rest of the bits for the project portion of the beer swap. I'm deciding on wood at this point. Something light and figured says summer to me…but something dark matches the bark of ribs…decisions, decisions…


----------



## drsurfrat

That you all. The people on this site have amazing generosity.

I went down the YouTube rabbit hole and found possibly the most indulgent BBQ recipe yet.

Bacon Cheeseburger Onion Ring Recipe


----------



## EricFai

Wow, those look really taste, can't go wrong with bacon!


----------



## pottz

> My understanding is that gas stations have very little control over the prices they offer their fuel at. It's controlled by the supplier, with a slight margin I'm sure. Most of their money comes from the minimart attached. At least that's my understanding here in CA.
> 
> On a more uplifting note, I got the rest of the bits for the project portion of the beer swap. I'm deciding on wood at this point. Something light and figured says summer to me…but something dark matches the bark of ribs…decisions, decisions…
> 
> - RyanGi


chevron is the highest here and arco seems to be the lowest.i went past a chevron on one side of the street that was at 6.50 and the arco next door was at 5.80 yet the chevron still had just as many customers.for .070 difference i think id cross the street. some stations here have been over 8 bucks.price gouging.


----------



## therealSteveN

> That you all. The people on this site have amazing generosity.
> 
> I went down the YouTube rabbit hole and found possibly the most indulgent BBQ recipe yet.
> 
> Bacon Cheeseburger Onion Ring Recipe
> 
> - drsurfrat


I'll admit to a certain amount of salivation while watching. When do we eat????


----------



## therealSteveN

Before America sold ALL of it's gas stations to Pakistani's I knew a few guys who owned a local as the family biz. All of them had free reign on pricing. Any line of fuel will have a price it's sold to the dealers at, as Potzz is seeing some brands feel their $#!+ doesn't smell, and demand more for their brand. Now you have to keep in mind if there are 10 stations within spitting distance that you may lose traffic if you set your price above your neighbors.

I've read where for the most part that access makes up more of the decision as to where people pull in than close pricing differences, and even brand. If you can pull in easily, and make all right turns leaving more people will choose your station, than a series of harder to make lefts crossing traffic, and corners where there just aren't many gaps to even pull out.


----------



## controlfreak

Gas is a commodity and the price that it sells for is based on what it will cost to refill the tanks, not what you paid for it. I know someone that has several stores. I noticed all the pumps had bags over the handles. I asked it they were out, "No the price just went up and I don't know how to change it so they told be to bag the pumps". Their margin is so thin that they would rather not sell any if the price goes up and they can't immediately reflect it in the pump price. For those of you that were not around years ago when the government instigated price controls on gas here is what happened, nobody produced gas and there were long lines and rationing. The current administration was determined to raise fuel prices as part of their green energy plan. They didn't realize just how wildly successful they would be at it. A free market is kind of complicated and those that wish to influence it better know what they are doing.


----------



## pottz

> Before America sold ALL of it s gas stations to Pakistani s I knew a few guys who owned a local as the family biz. All of them had free reign on pricing. Any line of fuel will have a price it s sold to the dealers at, as Potzz is seeing some brands feel their $#!+ doesn t smell, and demand more for their brand. Now you have to keep in mind if there are 10 stations within spitting distance that you may lose traffic if you set your price above your neighbors.
> 
> I ve read where for the most part that access makes up more of the decision as to where people pull in than close pricing differences, and even brand. If you can pull in easily, and make all right turns leaving more people will choose your station, than a series of harder to make lefts crossing traffic, and corners where there just aren t many gaps to even pull out.
> 
> - therealSteveN


that was the funny thing both stations are next to each other on the same side of the street,a right turn into the lot.didn't seem to matter.i guess some felt chevron has better gas and are willing to pay about 10 bucks more to fill up.


----------



## splintergroup

Chevron has Techron in their gas, who wouldn't want that?


----------



## Lazyman

I used to drive by a station on the way to work that was always crazy busy in the morning and afternoon but had the most expensive gas around, easily by 20-30% more than any other place around. I always wondered if they were selling crack or something and they figured that if someone wants some gas too they might as well jack up the prices. It did happen to be a Chevron.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just had a cluckin' good meal. Pretty dang easy, too. Butterflied chicken breast cooked (broiled in the toaster oven, which translates to the grill) topped with Target Brand Mango Peach Salsa. Just coat the yard bird every time you flip it. Served it on top of a mixed green salad, but it woulda worked in a sammich, too.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm about a week late but maters are in the ground  









It's been about 10 years since I put any plants out but every year it seems like I get offered fewer and fewer. So I'm gonna give it a run on my own this year. Gotta go get some cages and netting tomorrow. Hopefully the deer and rabbits will leave them alone tonight…


----------



## HokieKen

I deserve this because I'm special and, dogonnit, people like me.


----------



## HokieKen

And I deserve this one because I finished the other one like a good boy.


----------



## splintergroup

Sounds like something my momma would say.

"Finish your beer or no desert!"

Nice glass!


----------



## pottz

oh man you know it's getting serious when kenny pulls out his professional beer drinking glass !


----------



## pottz

kenny im all done can i ship early,give me a name ? ;-))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I'm about a week late but maters are in the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been about 10 years since I put any plants out but every year it seems like I get offered fewer and fewer. So I'm gonna give it a run on my own this year. Gotta go get some cages and netting tomorrow. Hopefully the deer and rabbits will leave them alone tonight…
> 
> - HokieKen


our ground hogs are worse then the deer here :<((((((((


----------



## pottz

> I'm about a week late but maters are in the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been about 10 years since I put any plants out but every year it seems like I get offered fewer and fewer. So I'm gonna give it a run on my own this year. Gotta go get some cages and netting tomorrow. Hopefully the deer and rabbits will leave them alone tonight…
> 
> - HokieKen


hey your welcome to join us on my green thumbs thread.flowers,plants,veggies,anything that grows, come on and share it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I'm about a week late but maters are in the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been about 10 years since I put any plants out but every year it seems like I get offered fewer and fewer. So I'm gonna give it a run on my own this year. Gotta go get some cages and netting tomorrow. Hopefully the deer and rabbits will leave them alone tonight…
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks good Ken. We put ours out earlier, in addition to onions peppers lettuce and potato's. To keep the deer out I bought a couple rolls of that plastic fencing. It's worked good for two years now. Plus you can take it down when the garden is done. The deer used to slay my garden every year.


----------



## Lazyman

Man, Dave, we've already had our first BLT for the season from our 'mater patch. A local feed store makes cages from web fence wire. Works great.

I've always heard that hanging a few bars of Irish Spring soap around the garden in mesh bags helps keep the deer away, though I've never tried it.


----------



## pottz

> Man, Dave, we ve already had our first BLT for the season from our mater patch. A local feed store makes cages from web fence wire. Works great.
> 
> I ve always heard that hanging a few bars of Irish Spring soap around the garden in mesh bags helps keep the deer away, though I ve never tried it.
> 
> - Lazyman


whats wrong with some venison to go with that fresh salad nathan ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Before America sold ALL of it s gas stations to Pakistani s I knew a few guys who owned a local as the family biz. All of them had free reign on pricing. Any line of fuel will have a price it s sold to the dealers at, as Potzz is seeing some brands feel their $#!+ doesn t smell, and demand more for their brand. Now you have to keep in mind if there are 10 stations within spitting distance that you may lose traffic if you set your price above your neighbors.
> 
> I ve read where for the most part that access makes up more of the decision as to where people pull in than close pricing differences, and even brand. If you can pull in easily, and make all right turns leaving more people will choose your station, than a series of harder to make lefts crossing traffic, and corners where there just aren t many gaps to even pull out.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> that was the funny thing both stations are next to each other on the same side of the street,a right turn into the lot.didn t seem to matter.*i guess some felt chevron has better gas and are willing to pay about 10 bucks more to fill up.*
> 
> - pottz


Or that half of the crowd was on the side of the street where they could take a right turn as they left from buying overpriced gas….....


----------



## EarlS

Bell Forest Products has a special on turning blanks - 1.5" x 1.5" x 12" (9 pcs.) 1 each: Bolivian Rosewood, Canarywood, East Indian Rosewood, Goncalo Alves, Lacewood, Osage Orange, Padauk, Purpleheart, and Wenge for $56. Now, if I had been paying attention I could have included them with the original order, saved shipping costs (twice) and used the extra $50 to get more wood. But I wasn't that clever.

I'm hoping to turn something for the BeerBQ swap. Here is the current stash.










The carbide tools from KelleyCrafts (Dave) should be here tomorrow and the Nova chuck set is scheduled to arrive Wednesday. Looks like things are coming together.










Still haven't started doing the beer research. Might start this afternoon after I mow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, you are going to rock. I have the Nova chuck system and the carbides from Dave Kelley and it's a great combination..


----------



## controlfreak

> I'm about a week late but maters are in the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been about 10 years since I put any plants out but every year it seems like I get offered fewer and fewer. So I'm gonna give it a run on my own this year. Gotta go get some cages and netting tomorrow. Hopefully the deer and rabbits will leave them alone tonight…
> 
> - HokieKen


Are those Hops or BBQ ribs you just planted?


----------



## HokieKen

Green thumb? Me? HAH! We'll see if I get any maters pottz then I may be worthy of your thread ;-)

Jeff, I'm going to put the black plastic netting over them and hope that works for the deer and the birds. I really wasn't planning to put these out but my mom dropped them off in my driveway this week while we were out of town so I figured that was a hint 

Nathan already eating maters! Geeze. The mantra passed down through my family was always "mother's day is okay but Memorial day is better" for when to put plants in the ground. It's usually late June/early July when we start getting fruit but it was almost August last year. It was hard to wait that long too!

MikeACG is in! As if he really had an option ;-) I'll update the OP when I'm on my PC again. Which I guess will be tomorrow at work :-(


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, those woods should all turn nicely for you. Wenge may be kind of a PITA. It's kinda like Black Palm in terms of splinteriness. The Nova chuck and KC tools will give you a leg up as well. Keep in mind though that it's always best to keep the tailstock live center engaged whenever possible even when using the chuck. It will keep the blank running true even if it takes a little bump.


----------



## Lazyman

A couple of my plants are about 4' tall already. They've probably been in the ground since about the middle of April. In Texas, if you don't have them in the ground by April, you miss half the season because by late July and August it may be too hot for them, though you may get a second spurt after it cools off before the first hard freeze. Last year, the August was pretty mild and we had tomatoes all summer right up until the first freeze. We are also harvesting our peppers too: Bell, jalapeno and Serrano. We get way more peppers than we can eat and just throw them in the freezer to use all year long.

Here is a tip I saw on a PBS gardening show probably 30 years ago that has worked well for me. Buy or start your tomato lants a couple of months before you can put them outside and replant them in bigger pots, once they start getting about 6" tall. The real trick is to pick off all of the lower leaves and plant them deep so that the top whorl of leaves is an inch or two above the dirt. The stems will root and the plant will take off. You will need them to be in a warm, sunny window. If you start early enough, you can do this a couple of times so that by the time you put them in the ground you may have 1 to 3 gallon pots full of roots. Or, put them in the 1-3 gallon pot but only fill it half way. Then as it grows, pick off the lower leaves and add more potting soil. Even when I don't plan ahead, I plant my tomatoes in the ground the same way. It is tough to pick off half or more of the leaves but the plant will grow bigger root systems and be more tolerant of hot weather.

To confuse the birds, I hang red Christmas ornaments on my tomato plants. The theory is that the birds investigate, find that they aren't edible and then ignore the real tomatoes later. It actually seems to help but once a bird discovers that some are edible, the gig is up.

To bring this back to BBQ, almost anytime we start up the smoker, near the end of the smoke, we throw a few tomatoes and peppers in a grilling basket to smoke them and use them later for a smokey salsa. Fantástica! If you don't plan to use them right away just throw them in a Ziploc and freeze them for later.


----------



## HokieKen

I often do a basket of peppers, onions and mushrooms when I grill or smoke. Never thought about smoked salsa. That's on the list now


----------



## HokieKen

Somebody's gettin' ass-ended by my air rifle…


----------



## therealSteveN

My Wife just planted our Tomato. and pepper crop for the year.

Right now we are just starting the "growing" season, and have got a LOT of Asparagus, and Strawberries on hand. Since last weekend she was picking, cleaning and prepping Strawberries for 14 jars of Strawberry Freezer Jam she just put up. Those will take us to next year. I just wish we grew as many Blueberries as we do Strawberries, because her freezer jam is as good as any fruit spread you can buy at the store. All you need is some toast. 

We have also bee growing both Green, and Purple Asparagus for a few years, and it takes usually 4 years to really start to make, but when we plant it we about fill the trench with Horse Pooo, and all that Nitrogen speeds us up. We've been in the ground 3 years, and this year was a bumper crop. If you like Asparagus, and have had "fresh" you will never be satisfied with the stuff you can buy at the Grocery.



> Here is a tip I saw on a PBS gardening show probably 30 years ago that has worked well for me. Buy or start your tomato lants a couple of months before you can put them outside and replant them in bigger pots, once they start getting about 6" tall. The real trick is to pick off all of the lower leaves and plant them deep so that the top whorl of leaves is an inch or two above the dirt. The stems will root and the plant will take off. You will need them to be in a warm, sunny window. If you start early enough, you can do this a couple of times so that by the time you put them in the ground you may have 1 to 3 gallon pots full of roots. Or, put them in the 1-3 gallon pot but only fill it half way. Then as it grows, pick off the lower leaves and add more potting soil. Even when I don t plan ahead, I plant my tomatoes in the ground the same way. It is tough to pick off half or more of the leaves but the plant will grow bigger root systems and be more tolerant of hot weather.
> 
> - Lazyman


The other part to picking the lower leaves on the mater plants is that when you actually plant them is to make a trench the depth you would "dig your hole" and plant the bottom of the plant into the trench horizontally. So a 4" deep trench, then when the plant gets whippy, bend that upward so it is out of the ground. A Tomato is able to root off of it's stalk, so essentially you take a plant with a root ball, and extend that rooting up to the point on the plant where it emerges from the dirt. It makes a *LOT* more root system, which makes the plants so much heartier, and allows for a much longer area for the plant to take nutrients, and especially water. That way if you get hot dry temps the plant will tolerate it better. Plus it's stronger roots make for a stronger plant, and it keeps them from getting wobbly, and stringy on top. Essentially they can support the weight of the fruit, without a mile of cages, ropes, and trellises.

There is a bunch on this planting method online.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=planing+tomato+plants+sideways+in+a+trench&t=opera&ia=web


----------



## therealSteveN

Over the Summer I'll grill as many veggies as I do pounds of meat. I find it turns a lot of them into something that tastes like candy.  I've got grill baskets, bags, and then also skewers and skewer baskets. Always some veggies getting burnt a bit when I grill.


----------



## therealSteveN

We don't have near the deer problem here, as we did at our last place. That spot was deer central. When we lived there I planted several rows of "garden" just for the deer to graze on, and I had a small orchard for them, apples, pears, and peaches, though the peaches often got nipped in the spring when it froze after they were blooming.

It was uber cool on full moon nights to watch the deer standing up on their back legs munching apples, and pears.

They pretty much left most of the real garden alone. I had a few whirligigs turning in the garden, and that was enough that they went to the easy pickings and left our pickings alone.


----------



## pottz

> Somebody's gettin' ass-ended by my air rifle…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## pottz

been thinking of getting a pellet grill but had an issue with being able to smoke and grill at the same time.was in lowes today and saw this beauty.problem solved.half is a pellet smoker/grill the other half is a gas grill.which can be utilized as another smoker.plus a side burner.5yr warranty.ill convert to natural gas.i looked on amazon and for the same setup without the side burner they wanted 1,269 !!!! i think not.TRSN inspired me for the pit boss.it looks very well made with 3 stainless steel burners.20lb pellet bin.enamel coated cast iron grates.so does anyone have any advise why i shouldn't pull the plug on this baby ? speak now or forever hold your peace-?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

too much money for this cat :<((((((((


----------



## pottz

> too much money for this cat :<((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


for what it is tony i think it's a bargain ! i didn't mention it's blue tooth controlled too !


----------



## HokieKen

Portz, the grill I have that is gas on one side and charcoal on the other also has an optional side box that you add to turn it into a smoker. Which was my intent when I bought it. But, I quickly discovered that the grill part was not sealed well enough to be an effective smoker and the top vents don't close enough to be able to hold low temps effectively. That one costs a couple bills more than mine did though so it may not have the same issues. Just a couple of thoughts that came to mind. If you satisfy yourself that it's a solid smoker, I say go for it. It's still $500 cheaper than a BGE :-(


----------



## pottz

> Portz, the grill I have that is gas on one side and charcoal on the other also has an optional side box that you add to turn it into a smoker. Which was my intent when I bought it. But, I quickly discovered that the grill part was not sealed well enough to be an effective smoker and the top vents don't close enough to be able to hold low temps effectively. That one costs a couple bills more than mine did though so it may not have the same issues. Just a couple of thoughts that came to mind. If you satisfy yourself that it's a solid smoker, I say go for it. It's still $500 cheaper than a BGE :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah from all the people i know that have a pellet grill rave about them.i couldn't do with just a pellet though because often im smokin something and need to grill at the same time,which this does.so im probably gonna do it.hell in a perfect world id have a grill,a smoker, a pellet grill and a griddle ! and maybe a BGE !!!! oh and why not throw in a pizza oven.hey can you loan me 20k to do it kenny.ill give you more coco !!!!!


----------



## EarlS

Keeping things BeerBQ related, I did some beer research yesterday. Had a Chocolate Cherry Stout from Green Tree (the brewery just down the road). Chocolate was there, but no Cherry flavor at all. Also tried their Blondie, very crisp, perfect for a hot summer day after mowing. Probably could down 2-3 of them if I was hot and thirsty. The mint and berry brews are still waiting for me to try them. No sense taking pictures, the labels are really boring.

For all of my good intentions to work on swap items, I ran out of ambition and motivation after mowing and having the eldest daughter bring her latest goodwill furniture project over for me to sand. Should get some time in the shop tonight since the forecast is for rain off and on all day. Plus the carbide lathe tools from Dave should be here.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl I can help you with the beer selection. Grab a bunch and ship it down Ill let you know how good they are


----------



## bndawgs

I had the same Chargriller duo that Kenny has. I added the side fire box and used it a few times. I thought that grill was super versatile and offered a ton of cooking space.

One downside was how big of a footprint it had. I would make sure you have a suitable space for that pit boss one. Also, I would make sure the pellet smoker side is large enough for your needs.


----------



## HokieKen

Pottz - I looked that grill up on Amazon and found very favorable reviews as far as function goes. Only bad reviews were due to QA issues and poor customer service. Luckily, buying it at Lowes, returning it wouldn't be a problem. The only real downside I see to it is that there doesn't appear to be a way to add a water/drip pan for smoking or an insert to make it indirect heat for smoking? Maybe it does have those things but I couldn't tell from the online description.

I will say that my BGE makes an excellent grill, smoker AND pizza oven. I imagine with a good pizza stone, that Pit Boss will probably do pizza pretty well too. I'm a big fan of wood fired pizza and that was one of the main reasons I went with the Egg instead of a more traditional wet smoker. If any of you fellas that have the Big Green Egg haven't made pizza on it, you're doing yourself a disservice ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Earl and pottz, y'all calm the hell down. The beer swap wraps up around Labor Day. I started the thread early this year but the dates remain as per precedence. Your over-achieving tendencies will get you nowhere around here so slow down and drink more beer and spend less time in the shop ;-)

Seriously though pottz, I'll send out names by 7/22 and you can ship at will after that as long as you don't get a newb who we have to worry about. And so far, we have none of those ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> I had the same Chargriller duo that Kenny has. I added the side fire box and used it a few times. I thought that grill was super versatile and offered a ton of cooking space.
> 
> One downside was how big of a footprint it had. I would make sure you have a suitable space for that pit boss one. Also, I would make sure the pellet smoker side is large enough for your needs.
> 
> - Steve


The Chargriller does have a big footprint but I use the space under it to store a lot of stuff so it works okay for me Steve. And I agree, it's very versatile and has a ton of cooking surface. I've been very happy with it as a grill which is why I kept it around in addition to the Egg. Maybe it is just mine but I have so much smoke that "leaks" around the lid that I never bought the smoker box for the side because I didn't think it would be effective. Maybe I deprived myself of smoked meat for a few years that I didn't have to :-(


----------



## bndawgs

I actually need to get another grill at some point. I have a traeger which I enjoy, but would like to add either another gasser or a charcoal grill for quick stuff. The traeger is somewhat overkill if you are just doing a pack of hot dogs.

I picked up a travel size blackstone griddle that I have yet to open. Initially my plan was to build a grill island and throw that in along with either a kamado or perhaps a Weber Kettle. They have a ton of attachments now for the kettle, so that is certainly appealing. cooking over real wood is something i love to do. they have one of those santa maria style attachments that sits on the top and allows you to cook over real wood.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I'm fixing to get ready to think about planning what I'm going to make. Take a while to get thru the process.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl still needs to learn to turn so he has a little pre work to do. I imagine he'll have spindle turning down by the end of next weekend easily.

Everyone who wants the two grill setup I definitely can recommend this as your second grill. I have the Egg and the other is for quick stuff and the foot print isn't horrible. The smaller grill means less pellets to operate it for quick grilling tasks like burgers. Doesn't take long at all to get to temp. I love my Green Egg but if we need a grill for quick grilling on the weeknights that's a winner. It's even on sale right now!


----------



## pottz

> I had the same Chargriller duo that Kenny has. I added the side fire box and used it a few times. I thought that grill was super versatile and offered a ton of cooking space.
> 
> One downside was how big of a footprint it had. I would make sure you have a suitable space for that pit boss one. Also, I would make sure the pellet smoker side is large enough for your needs.
> 
> - Steve


space is no issue.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd probably opt for a gas grill to accompany the Traeger Steve. If I only had one grill, I'd want charcoal. But it's not "fast". Since you have the pellet grill for the charcoal flavor, I'd go with gas for hot dogs and the like.

Earl, just figure out that lathe. The swap can wait ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - I looked that grill up on Amazon and found very favorable reviews as far as function goes. Only bad reviews were due to QA issues and poor customer service. Luckily, buying it at Lowes, returning it wouldn t be a problem. The only real downside I see to it is that there doesn t appear to be a way to add a water/drip pan for smoking or an insert to make it indirect heat for smoking? Maybe it does have those things but I couldn t tell from the online description.
> 
> I will say that my BGE makes an excellent grill, smoker AND pizza oven. I imagine with a good pizza stone, that Pit Boss will probably do pizza pretty well too. I m a big fan of wood fired pizza and that was one of the main reasons I went with the Egg instead of a more traditional wet smoker. If any of you fellas that have the Big Green Egg haven t made pizza on it, you re doing yourself a disservice ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


did you see the price difference of 500 bucks ! thats crazy. none of the pellet grills ive seen have a water tray.people ive asked say it's not an issue.


----------



## pottz

> Earl and pottz, y all calm the hell down. The beer swap wraps up around Labor Day. I started the thread early this year but the dates remain as per precedence. Your over-achieving tendencies will get you nowhere around here so slow down and drink more beer and spend less time in the shop ;-)
> 
> Seriously though pottz, I ll send out names by 7/22 and you can ship at will after that as long as you don t get a newb who we have to worry about. And so far, we have none of those ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


ha ha ,yeah i got a bit ahead on this one,but the time frame is fine with me.i still got a few more things to make before ship time.heck i had some of the parts ordered before you even announced it.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, a water tray definitely isn't a deal breaker pottz. It's nice to keep things moist but there are other ways of doing that too. And yep, for $500, I see your point!


----------



## pottz

> Earl still needs to learn to turn so he has a little pre work to do. I imagine he'll have spindle turning down by the end of next weekend easily.
> 
> Everyone who wants the two grill setup I definitely can recommend this as your second grill. I have the Egg and the other is for quick stuff and the foot print isn't horrible. The smaller grill means less pellets to operate it for quick grilling tasks like burgers. Doesn't take long at all to get to temp. I love my Green Egg but if we need a grill for quick grilling on the weeknights that's a winner. It's even on sale right now!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


RECTEQ has great reviews as for quality.i was checking them out too.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, a water tray definitely isn t a deal breaker pottz. It s nice to keep things moist but there are other ways of doing that too. And yep, for $500, I see your point!
> 
> - HokieKen


just shows amazon isn't always cheap.plus the lowes model has a side burner.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah for some stuff, shipping just prevents Amazon from being a viable option.


----------



## Lazyman

Man, $399 seems like a great deal on the Recteq Bullseye pellet grill. Even includes free shipping.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's what I paid for it and you can smoke with it if you want and it can sear burgers and steaks which most pellet grills can't. That's why I bought it.

I use pellets in my green egg. I use the lump charcoal and then I throw in cherry, hickory or whatever pellets I want as my smoke flavor. So I already have pellets on hand. Totally the perfect package to have both imo.


----------



## Lazyman

My smoking wood of choice is usually whatever type of white oak I can find. I just like the flavor and it just smells like what BBQ is supposed to smell like-probably because it (post oak) is what my grandfather used because it was on hand. He had tons of mesquite too but he never used it for BBQ. I have a bur oak tree in my yard and anytime it gets pruned I save some of the trimmings for BBQ. I am not much of fan of hickory for some reason.


----------



## therealSteveN

> been thinking of getting a pellet grill but had an issue with being able to smoke and grill at the same time.was in lowes today and saw this beauty.problem solved.half is a pellet smoker/grill the other half is a gas grill.which can be utilized as another smoker.plus a side burner.5yr warranty.ill convert to natural gas.i looked on amazon and for the same setup without the side burner they wanted 1,269 !!!! i think not.TRSN inspired me for the pit boss.it looks very well made with 3 stainless steel burners.20lb pellet bin.enamel coated cast iron grates.so does anyone have any advise why i shouldn t pull the plug on this baby ? speak now or forever hold your peace-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Pottz I looked at that one pretty hard, but then reality hit home. We already had a very nice, clean, useable, Propane grill, so I figured just keep that, and add the pellet grill. Plus before you pull the trigger, see if a local Wally World has one, they are freekin huge, width wise. It would need a dedicated parking space. You have to pull it away from the wall, so you can plug the electric in, just a consideration. Otherwise it offers a ton of firepower.

Kenny, that is a Pit Boss, same as mine, and the lid seals down nicely. There is smoke everywhere, but it is flowing just like they designed it, across the food, and out the chimney. On startup there is just a ton of smoke, then the heating of the grill does the same thing a good fireplace gets, and that heat flow, controls the smoke flow, up and out. All across the leading edge of the lid, it isn't any warmer than anywhere else, so I don't think there is any heat loss. I'd call it well engineered, and that looks almost exactly like my pellet grill for size, it's just got the propane grill added on.

Water can be added in a lot of spaces, but on the cooks I have used mine on, extra moisture hasn't been needed, everything is coming out with a crispy like outer, done well, and just as wet, and juicy on the inside as you could ask for. That was the purpose of wrapping the brisket at 185 to 195, it keeps the moisture in. As far as indirect, it is much cooler on the half before the burn box, and much hotter on the right side nearer the chimney, so you can use that to lay out an indirect cook.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Earl I can help you with the beer selection. Grab a bunch and ship it down Ill let you know how good they are
> 
> - Keebler1


That's what I like about this bunch, the selflessness, taking one for the team attitude.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Man, $399 seems like a great deal on the Recteq Bullseye pellet grill. Even includes free shipping.
> 
> - Lazyman


I was looking at some videos for cooking stuffed chicken on a pellet grill, and one of the better videos. the guy had a regular pellet smoker, and one of those Recteq grills that he did the chicken on. Didn't really seem much different in operation from my Pellet grill, just the round chamber.


----------



## therealSteveN

> That's what I paid for it and you can smoke with it if you want and it can sear burgers and steaks which most pellet grills can't. That's why I bought it.
> 
> I use pellets in my green egg. I use the lump charcoal and then I throw in cherry, hickory or whatever pellets I want as my smoke flavor. So I already have pellets on hand. Totally the perfect package to have both imo.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave I can do 450 pretty easily on my pellet grill, plenty warm enough to sear a burger, specs say it will do way over that if I swap the "P" set. So far I haven't played with the "P" set, so I can't verify. All I know is it has a place to do it on the main controller.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A good sear should be over 500 but 450 would likely do. The thing about changing your P setting is that your low smoke will be off temp until you change it back which could be annoying.

The recteq is cool because of the size of the grill and it'll hit 750 which makes it an easy choice for me. Whatever works for you all is definitely the way to go, I'm just posting what works well for me.


----------



## HokieKen

I definitely need the high temperature capability which was another reason I went with the Egg. I like to cook burgers around 500 F and pizzas up around 600. The only downside I've found with the Egg so far is the inability to go to high temperature to sear and then drop the temperature to finish cooking. Last weekend I did burgers, chicken and kelbasa on the Egg. I did them all around 500. But then I wanted to smoke some Salmon afterwards. I smoke it around 160 degrees. It took me 3 hours to get it down to temperature. Lesson learned, always raise the temp, never plan on lowering it…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's the key Kenny, it retains heat so well that you definitely need to go up not down. I always reverse sear on the egg. For example a rib roast which I do often, I'll cook it to 10 degrees under temp and then pull it off to rest and jack up the temp on the egg for a reverse sear. 15 minutes of resting, then a good sear and it's perfect.

That's not handy if you plan to do a long smoke that doesn't relate to your current meal like your salmon example but overall it's worth mentioning.


----------



## HokieKen

Just got a notification from HBO Max that there are 6 new Dr. Who episodes ready to stream. I'll be unavailable for the next few evenings ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. Whenever I wanted high heat for a sear (like for doing a whole beef tenderloin or tuna steaks), I would just cook on a little grill on top of the charcoal-starter chimney (usually sitting in a Weber kettle). Can easily hit 900F on there, which makes for a nice quick sear. Then spread the charcoal out and cook whatever else as slow as you like.


----------



## EarlS

Guess what was waiting for me when I got home?










Thanks Dave!!!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice. He has rounded the ends of his bars. That makes handles easier


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No problem Earl! Can't wait to see the handles you come up with, they'll put mine to shame I'm sure. Now you can get to turning with success for sure!

Started rounding the bars because people were ordering just bars and it made it really easy for them to build their own handles. Takes awhile to do it unfortunately.


----------



## Keebler1

I would think that would add to the cost, but unless you are a woodworker as well as a turner you wouldnt easily be able to make the handles


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll be raising prices soon for sure. On both turned tools and just the tool bars. I'll sit down this week and get the pricing and shipping sorted. All of my supplies have increased significantly. Can't get away with what I'm offering much longer.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd happily pay double what I paid for my set. Hell, triple even.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, you should have ordered handles. You're missing out on the AZ polish.


----------



## bndawgs

Hmm, what's the LJ price for the tools? This thread might as well be the daily deals thread.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

good one :<)))))))))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just got a notification from HBO Max that there are 6 new Dr. Who episodes ready to stream. I ll be unavailable for the next few evenings ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I've been a fan forever. Who is your favorite, I prefer Tom Baker.


----------



## RyanGi

Love my big green egg. But it definitely holds the heat, so you gotta plan your moves. But I've smoked cheese at 81* and seared steaks at probably close to 650* only 20 minutes later, so she's got the range for sure!


----------



## HokieKen

I never really got into the original series Jeff. Matt Smith is my favorite I think. If I had to pick one to play slap and tickle with though, I'd probably go with the current one ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Love my big green egg. But it definitely holds the heat, so you gotta plan your moves. But I've smoked cheese at 81* and seared steaks at probably close to 650* only 20 minutes later, so she's got the range for sure!
> 
> - RyanGi


Definitely got the range Ryan. It's going the other direction when you get in trouble. You hit the nail on the head - gotta plan your moves.


----------



## therealSteveN

> good one :<)))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Guess I'm a slacker. I did a brisket last week, and only had 2 beers the entire cook. Of course any more if I start getting lit, it's a very short time until I'm also asleep. Snoozing through your temps, might could get ya a charred brisket.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Hmm, what s the LJ price for the tools? This thread might as well be the daily deals thread.
> 
> - Steve


Unfortunately Steve, the prices on the site will be the best I have. When I first started I was on the expensive side of carbide tools, now if you do a search for full size carbide tools I'm pretty much the cheapest and mine are hand made with nicer handles with me using some fun AZ woods. Prices of the supplies and shipping are killer so I can't sustain at this rate.


----------



## HokieKen

> good one :<)))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I must drink beer too slow. If I left a steak on until I finished a beer, "rare" would be well in the rear-view ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Quiet thread today. Y'all asked for it…


----------



## pottz

> Quiet thread today. Y all asked for it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


OH BOY !!! i saw nothing !!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

LMAO ROFL

The Wife was walking by on her way out to run, she left LHAO. Good one Kenny.

I was coming to post these, I feel like a slacker.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

Oh theres a record you hust havent found it yet


----------



## duckmilk

This forecast was on the Weather Channel two days ago.


----------



## pottz

> This forecast was on the Weather Channel two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


i think you guys should take the warning and do what they say.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Oh theres a record you hust havent found it yet
> 
> - Keebler1


The Cops have it, they are just waiting for a good time to announce the charges that are pending.


----------



## EarlS

Nothing is worse than having new toys (I mean tools) and not being able to try them out. It's been 2 days since the lathe tools arrived and I haven't even been in the shop. It is supposed to be rainy all day so that means I might have some shop time. Plus the Nova chuck package is scheduled to arrive today as well. Hopefully, I can finish helping the eldest daughter with her project and still have some time. I also reminded SWMBO that I would like to spend a little time every night in the shop after supper. I phrased it as a Father's Day request.


----------



## Lazyman

> I also reminded SWMBO that I would like to spend a little time every night in the shop after supper. I phrased it as a Father s Day request.
> 
> - EarlS


What she actually heard: I would like to spend a little *money *every night


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm in the process of making a bunch of my coaster sets, actually 21 sets. Which is 105 coasters.










After I plane the wood to half inch, cut squares and cut the disks on a band saw it involves a router and lathe to hollow out the center to 1/4 inch to accept the foam insert. This is highly time consuming. I've searched for a four inch forster bit but none seem to look like they will work. Any ideas to make the process easier?


----------



## HokieKen

Every evening after dinner just say "well, it's either shop time or sex time. You pick honey." That's what I do when I want to go to the shop with her blessing.


----------



## HokieKen

If you're making that many sets, I assume you're selling them Jeff? For me, that might justify the cost of a CNC machine. Or if you don't want to buy one, maybe hire someone who has one to cut the disks and do the counterbores?

Another option would be to do them on the lathe. You could turn them to size and counterbore them in one shot. Even if you cut them round with the bandsaw then put them in your chuck on the lathe just to do the counterbore, it would likely be faster than doing it with a router.

Here's a 4 inch forstner bit on Amazon. If you could get it to work efficiently and safely, that would probably be faster than a router or the lathe. If you go that way, I'd probably drill them before I cut them out on the bandsaw though. It's a lot easier to hold a larger board in place safely than a small disk.

And I don't know how long it takes to cut them out on your bandsaw but if you clamped the board down when you drill the counterbore, you could use a hole saw to cut the outside diameter then use a jig to clean up the edges on a sander. I doubt if that would be less time consuming than cutting them on the bandsaw though.

Good luck! That's a boatload of coasters to make!!


----------



## Lazyman

Another option might be to cut rings and disk into boards half the final thickness with 2 different sized hole saws on the drill press and then glue each ring to a disk. Then clean up the outside of the glued up disk on a belt or disk sander. You will have a bunch of smaller disks leftover for another project. Ill bet you could at least cut all 105 of them in a day ready for glue up.

EDIT to add: you can use different types of the wood for the ring and the disk to get a two tone affect.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Here s a 4 inch forstner bit on Amazon.
> 
> - HokieKen


i imagine you must turn that very slow :<)))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm with Kenny on that one. A CNC Jeff, or an Origin to save space. You would need to sell a lot of coasters to make of for that scratch though.


----------



## bndawgs

How hard would it be to hollow it out on the lathe and then cut off slices on the miter saw?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, use the Father's Day thing to the maximum. We get robbed all the time. I'm also excited for you to try the carbide, I think you'll enjoy them starting out especially.


----------



## bndawgs

Midway has a couple pairs of Oakleys sale for $39. I ordered some, hopefully they fit me. lol


----------



## bndawgs

Just placed an order for some tools Dave.

Think I might have a few ideas for this swap. If I can get a bunch of stuff cleaned up this weekend, I think I'll join in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

What usually do is cut the squares, 5X5 inch and use a circle cutting gauge on the band saw to cut the circles. Then use a spiral upcut bit to make the outer edge for the insert set at 1/4 inch using a router circle cutting gauge. Followed by cole jaws on the lathe with a square carbide cutter. I looked at that same bit and am tempted to grab it. Those spike cutters on the edge had me worried. That one cutter on a drill press would eliminate the router and the lathe. Put stops on either side of the square to hold it firm, drill, then cut the circles.

These are for sale Ken. In the past years they have been a sell out every time. For the inserts I have pictures from Tazewell County. Back of the dragon, main street, the old mill and others. Every time I had 5 sets and within 30 minuets they would be gone and people coming by looking for them. I'm shooting for 21 sets with 5 already sold.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Jeff! Doesn't sound like you'll have any trouble getting rid of them  Sounds like you might need to raise the price a little bit this year too…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Just placed an order for some tools Dave.
> 
> Think I might have a few ideas for this swap. If I can get a bunch of stuff cleaned up this weekend, I think I ll join in.
> 
> - Steve


Those will make it to USPS this evening Steve but probably won't move until morning. Will hit your door by Monday, Saturday if the USPS gods are shining on you.


----------



## duckmilk

> That one cutter on a drill press would eliminate the router and the lathe. Put stops on either side of the square to hold it firm, drill, then cut the circles.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You could countersink the middle of all the blanks with that forstner bit, then using the same stops, switch to this hole cutter to cut the outside on each one. All of that could be done on the drill press with the same stops in place. Then you would just have to sand the outside edges to smooth them.


----------



## EarlS

Just happened across this while looking for ideas for handles. Notice when it was published.

A course in Woodturning


----------



## pottz

> Just happened across this while looking for ideas for handles. Notice when it was published.
> 
> A course in Woodturning
> 
> - EarlS


maybe old but man a lot of great drawings with dimensions.gonna save that.


----------



## RyanGi

A 4" forstner seems huge. I wonder how the lathe would handle that? Slow and slow I guess, but I think I'd be worried about it catching and blowing out along the long grain. Dunno, that's way past me!

I'd do them on the Origin, but it would still take time.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> A 4" forstner seems huge. I wonder how the lathe would handle that? Slow and slow I guess, but I think I'd be worried about it catching and blowing out along the long grain. Dunno, that's way past me!
> 
> I'd do them on the Origin, but it would still take time.
> 
> - RyanGi


I won't use the lathe and a jacobs chuck for this bit. I'll use the drill press. The cut out has to be 1/4 deep so I can set the depth stop. Plus I can slow my drill press down much slower then the lathe will go.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That one cutter on a drill press would eliminate the router and the lathe. Put stops on either side of the square to hold it firm, drill, then cut the circles.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> You could countersink the middle of all the blanks with that forstner bit, then using the same stops, switch to this hole cutter to cut the outside on each one. All of that could be done on the drill press with the same stops in place. Then you would just have to sand the outside edges to smooth them.
> 
> - duckmilk


Not a bad idea!


----------



## pottz

> That one cutter on a drill press would eliminate the router and the lathe. Put stops on either side of the square to hold it firm, drill, then cut the circles.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> You could countersink the middle of all the blanks with that forstner bit, then using the same stops, switch to this hole cutter to cut the outside on each one. All of that could be done on the drill press with the same stops in place. Then you would just have to sand the outside edges to smooth them.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Not a bad idea!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


yeah that sounds like a winner.


----------



## duckmilk

> That one cutter on a drill press would eliminate the router and the lathe. Put stops on either side of the square to hold it firm, drill, then cut the circles.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> You could countersink the middle of all the blanks with that forstner bit, then using the same stops, switch to this hole cutter to cut the outside on each one. All of that could be done on the drill press with the same stops in place. Then you would just have to sand the outside edges to smooth them.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Not a bad idea!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I think so Jeff, the hole saw being 4 7/8" outside diameter would probably leave a 4 3/4 to 4 5/8" diameter coaster.


----------



## duckmilk

> Awesome Jeff! Doesn t sound like you ll have any trouble getting rid of them  Sounds like you might need to raise the price a little bit this year too…
> 
> - HokieKen


Agreed, enough to offset the cost of the 2 cutters at least.


----------



## RyanGi

I'm not much of a birthday present guy (when it comes to myself), but the wife has been in the dumps a bit lately and she really enjoys giving gifts to people. I think it just makes her happy to see other people happy. So, being that I had a recent birthday, we talked about it and I agreed she could get me a set of CBN wheels for the lathe's grinder. She had no idea what they were, but she was excited none the less. So there we are!

Woodturnerswonders was awesome. I called him (on a Saturday no less) and he walked me through his recommendations based on my setup and my turning tools. Mega-square in 600g, and a 4-in-1 in 180g. I was a bit hesitant with the 600g since it seems awful high grit for grinding on tools, but you gotta trust the man, right? Well, he was right! Puts an awesome edge on the tools. Highly recommend his shop!


----------



## Keebler1

Ryan happy belated birthday. My birthday is 6/20. If your wife is feeling down I wont turn down any gifts lol. Nice setup


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Ryan 

While I was at work today, I became a proud father. It's twins!









That calls for a celebratory drink


----------



## RyanGi

Oh, well if we're doing tomato pics…


----------



## pottz

*SHOW OFFS !!!*


----------



## EricFai

Earl, that link is not working for me.

Kenny, congratulations on the twins.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh my. I need a cold shower now. You better snatch that top one on the right. She's ready. My mouth is actually watering.


----------



## duckmilk

What variety are those tomatos Ryan?


----------



## pottz

> Earl, that link is not working for me.
> 
> Kenny, congratulations on the twins.
> 
> - Eric


hmmm,i got right on no problem.


----------



## HokieKen

> What variety are those tomatos Ryan?
> 
> - duckmilk


Ooh ooh… a guessing game!!

Tomacio?


----------



## RyanGi

Those are Sweet 100s. I do a bunch of different varietals. The valley here is one of the major tomato production areas in the country, so we can grow damn near anything.


----------



## pottz

hey i dont wanna,or have the room to grow tomatoes,i just want who does send them to me ? hey were swap bro's,we share….......right ? ;-))


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, that link is not working for me.
> 
> Kenny, congratulations on the twins.
> 
> - Eric


Try this: A Course in Woodturning by Milton and Wohlers; 1919 or Google it. Very interesting


----------



## EricFai

That worked, thanks Earl.


----------



## HokieKen

> hey i dont wanna,or have the room to grow tomatoes,i just want who does send them to me ? hey were swap bro s,we share….......right ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I'll be happy to send some when they start producing pottz. But by the time they get tossed around in the box and go from a freezing cargo hold on a plane to a 130 degree truck, you may as well go to Walmart and get a some Mexican hot-house ones…


----------



## HokieKen

> Those are Sweet 100s. I do a bunch of different varietals. The valley here is one of the major tomato production areas in the country, so we can grow damn near anything.
> 
> - RyanGi


Very cool. They grow very well here too so even a dummy like me can get fruit. I quit planting them about 10 years back and decided just to mooch off family and friends and go to the Farmer's Market in a pinch. But now most of the family members that gardened have passed on and it cost a small fortune to get nice heirlooms from the market for sammiches last year. And I just cleared about 1/4 acre of brush and about 1/2 of it gets sun almost all day so I figured I should take another run at growing my own and supplying family.

Whether it be from my garden or somewhere else though, I have my mouth watering and peanut butter and biscuits at the ready waiting on Mater Day!


----------



## RichBolduc

I never pictured you as a MtG player Jeff 

Rich



> I m in the process of making a bunch of my coaster sets, actually 21 sets. Which is 105 coasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I plane the wood to half inch, cut squares and cut the disks on a band saw it involves a router and lathe to hollow out the center to 1/4 inch to accept the foam insert. This is highly time consuming. I ve searched for a four inch forster bit but none seem to look like they will work. Any ideas to make the process easier?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff's an enigma wrapped in a mystery Rich!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, did you get a design set for your lathe tool handles? Have you put them to wood yet?


----------



## pottz

> hey i dont wanna,or have the room to grow tomatoes,i just want who does send them to me ? hey were swap bro s,we share….......right ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ll be happy to send some when they start producing pottz. But by the time they get tossed around in the box and go from a freezing cargo hold on a plane to a 130 degree truck, you may as well go to Walmart and get a some Mexican hot-house ones…
> 
> - HokieKen


hey it might turn into some good tomato suace though ;-))


----------



## RyanGi

It's funny, I only grow tomato's because of my dad. He had a little garden in the backyard growing up. Just a little patch in our little yard in the city. That's where he went, first thing, every day when he got home from work. He'd weed and fertilize and tend, then come in after a half hour or so and see the family. I never thought much of it until I got out of school and into the world. I always figured he just liked tomatoes. Now I get it. And I have tomatoes.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I need to put something on paper so they all look the same. I have some pictures and also the drawings from that woodturning document. The Nova chuck was delayed and should be here today or tomorrow. I'll do a test run with some cherry or walnut before I get to the exotic blanks.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I never pictured you as a MtG player Jeff
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Haha, I'm actually not Rich, but my oldest Son is a *big* fan. Goes to tournaments and actually wins many times. This was a set my youngest Son wanted made for him for a birthday present. He works at a printers and makes all the inserts for me (at a discount price). Here is one of my very first wood work project, a box to keep his MTG cards in.


----------



## Woodmaster1

It pays to go to the woodworking club meeting. There is a member that brings a truck load of wood to give away every meeting lately. He's trying to clean out his supply because he's slowing down. He's in his eighties and doesn't think he use all his 50yr accumulated supply. He live next a sawmill and got the cast offs. I got two live edge cherry slabs and a piece of walnut.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice


----------



## Lazyman

Nope. Not enough to share just yet. Bacon's a cookin'.


----------



## HokieKen

You suck Nathan.


----------



## pottz

> Nope. Not enough to share just yet. Bacon s a cookin .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


DAMN !!!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Nope. Not enough to share just yet. Bacon s a cookin .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


makes my mouth water :<)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, WM. That's a few nice looking chunks of wood.

Nathan, looks like you let your mater get overripe there.


----------



## EricFai

BLT's, that sounds good. Bring on the Bacon.


----------



## pottz

> BLT s, that sounds good. Bring on the Bacon.
> 
> - Eric


yeah nothing better than a good BBLTT ! no i didn't stutter !


----------



## therealSteveN

> Nope. Not enough to share just yet. Bacon s a cookin .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I don't even like them whole, but those would be the kind I would eat if I did eat them. I just do the BL, some Mayo, on wheat bread, sometimes a dash of hot sauce.


----------



## HokieKen

It looks over-ripe to me too but I like mine firmer than most. But if you gave me that plate and a pepper grinder, I'd still be happy to give you back an empty plate


----------



## DavePolaschek

One of the reasons we don't have mater plants here:










I've been seeing hoof-prints when we're out watering things most mornings, but this is the first time in a while I've seen the deer. Normally they don't come this far down, but between the drought and the fires, there's been sign of deer here all spring.


----------



## HokieKen

I was out watering my plants Wednesday night and 3 came within 50' of me. They were wary but continued grazing without flagging or fleeing. I think I'll hang my tree stand near my plants. That'll guarantee they stay at least 200 yards away…

Are those Whitetail Dave? I thought you were too far west for those.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mule deer, I think, Kenny. Which are pretty closely related to whitetails, but have bigger ears.

These were pretty dang close. 7-12 yards, maybe? Through a window, but I had the light on inside, so they could see me when I turned and raised my iPad to get a picture of them.


----------



## HokieKen

They looked too slim for mulies Dave but that's what I would expect out there. Can/do y'all hunt them out there? Looks like they may be pretty easy pickin' ;-P


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> One of the reasons we don't have mater plants here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing hoof-prints when we're out watering things most mornings, but this is the first time in a while I've seen the deer. Normally they don't come this far down, but between the drought and the fires, there's been sign of deer here all spring.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


that would be a short drag :<)))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Can't hunt them in our yard, at least not with anything more than a club or sharp stick. Could a couple miles from here, but they'd be less easy pickings there.


----------



## EarlS

Yep - those are Mule Deer. The hardest part of hunting them is making sure you don't hit them when you are driving out to the hunting area. When I was growing up in WY we would get 3 deer and 3 antelope every year, sometimes an elk, and Dad even drew a moose permit once. Basically, that was our meat for the winter.

The only thing dumber than a mule deer is a turkey.


----------



## Keebler1

I had a turkey fly into the side of my truck in north tennessee one year. Driving down the interstate looked over and over the brush it came


----------



## Lazyman

> It looks over-ripe to me too but I like mine firmer than most. But if you gave me that plate and a pepper grinder, I d still be happy to give you back an empty plate
> 
> - HokieKen


 Nope they were perfect. Firmer than they look…unlike myself.


----------



## HokieKen

I have four little green balls that so far are undisturbed by furry or feathered beasts. So sometime next week I expect to be munchin' on a peanut butter and mater biscuit


----------



## Keebler1

Came apart on one end where the pieces are epoxied together. Have it in a clamp with epoxy currently


----------



## Keebler1

How do these look to yall?


----------



## Lazyman

> I have four little green balls that so far are undisturbed by furry or feathered beasts.
> 
> - HokieKen


Might want to see a doctor about that.


----------



## HokieKen

> I have four little green balls that so far are undisturbed by furry or feathered beasts.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Might want to see a doctor about that.
> 
> - Lazyman


That took longer than I expected ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> How do these look to yall?
> 
> - Keebler1


More or less hexagonalish. What are they for?


----------



## Keebler1

Segmented turning for the swap


----------



## HokieKen

In that case, it looks good  If you're turning them, the joints are the critical part and yours look good and tight from here.


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Keebler,


----------



## pottz

> I have four little green balls that so far are undisturbed by furry or feathered beasts.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Might want to see a doctor about that.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> That took longer than I expected ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


i was tempted but im trying to be more "family friendly" on lumber jocks !


----------



## duckmilk

> - Dave Polaschek


Definitely mule deer. I lived the first half of my life in NM and we had many of them on our ranch.
That buck has his eyes on you Dave.


----------



## therealSteveN

Mule deer get their name based on their big "Mule" like ears. That deer on the right side of Dave's pic has some Bigguns that you can clearly see. The other differences are the tail of a Mulie is short 7 to 9" long, compared to 14 to 16" long for a Whitetail. Plus they are kinda pointy, where a Whitetail has more of a Beaver paddle tail.

A Mulie has an all white tail, with a black tip on top. The Whitetail is a misnomer it's tail is just white on the underside, but in flight you will almost always see that white flag shoot up. Seldom do they show the white flag when they are relaxed, and unbothered.

Plus I have never seen a fat looking mule deer, they are usually boney looking. Whitetails in a good feed situation will often look a little plump. Midwest deer have ample access to plenty of grain, so there are some portly looking whitetails.


----------



## duckmilk

> Plus I have never seen a fat looking mule deer, they are usually boney looking. Whitetails in a good feed situation will often look a little plump. Midwest deer have ample access to plenty of grain, so there are some portly looking whitetails.
> 
> - therealSteveN


With the extreme drought and loss of habitat due to fires in NM, the deer are looking for any forage they can find.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. They're nibbling on plants that are sold as being "deer resistant" this year. If it's green, they'll probably give it a taste. The main worry is that we don't get much in the way of big predators down here (mountain lions, mostly), but in previous years when the deer start hanging out here, the mountain lions follow them down. And that causes issues here in the 'burbs.

Wish I coulda got the big camera up to take a picture this morning. Oh well. It's sitting ready on the table for the next few days, so hopefully I can get a better picture.


----------



## pottz

youd be amazed that the homes in our foothills have the same issues.weve had many mountain lion problems.except here there protected.you shoot one it better be an issue of life or death !!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

My perspective about fat, or skinny deer is mostly from Ohio, where it rains every other day, or years ago in Colorado, long before you heard about wildfire, and drought every year. We have some plump deer. I'd happily share the rain, it's just June, and already really tired of mowing, but it doesn't seem to work that way.

Plus I've noted up here, where feed, space, and rain are abundant we have some big deer. It's nothing to see a Buck weigh in at 300 pounds. Adult females go 225 or so. Just down the road in Georgia, evidently they are either cramped, or have poor feed. They look like little runty suitcases, with big old racks on top, funny things I see them I always look for the handle on top.


----------



## Woodmaster1

When I was teaching the school had whitetail deer jump through the windows. The best incident was a deer tried breaking through a door several times. I told the resource officer to post the video online. It probably would've went viral. It hit the door shake its head and try again. It did that several times before giving up. The school was in a residential area.


----------



## EarlS

Sometimes the best made plans get completely unraveled. Last night was supposed to be the inaugural lathe turning evening. It just wasn't going to be.

SWMBO got home from work early (4:00 PM), just as I was getting things set up. Things went downhill from there. She asked what the new "thing" on the lathe was - well honey that is the Nova chuck to hold the wood while it is turning. Then came the $$ questions, quickly followed by an inspection of the tools and exotic wood blanks combined with a series of "what's that and how much did it cost?". Basically, I got caught with all of the loot sitting out in plain sight. I did manage to make it thru the Q&A without too much blood shed (mine) and thought I was in the clear. Once again - it was not to be.

We wound up getting dinner at a local sub joint, followed by a rather lengthy trip to the grocery store. About the only good thing to come from that is the 6-pack I managed to convince her I needed to keep my swap research going. It was still early (7:30 or so) and got caught glancing in the direction of the shop door as we were unloading the groceries. For the 3rd time it was not to be. I spent the night sitting on the couch watching some chick flick.

Today is a brand new day. I wonder if 6:30 AM is too early to start the lathe?


----------



## EricFai

Earl, the comment is to be "OH that, I've had that for sometime, it for…."

If I'm not interested in anything on the TV, I either sketch or just go to the shop. As for an early start, I've fired up the planner at that time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking forward to hearing how it goes Earl.


----------



## pottz

> Earl, the comment is to be "OH that, I ve had that for sometime, it for…."
> 
> If I m not interested in anything on the TV, I either sketch or just go to the shop. As for an early start, I ve fired up the planner at that time.
> 
> - Eric


hey early lathe work is no problem,not that much noise,but the planer at 6:30am,im not sure about that.


----------



## EricFai

I live out in the country, the subdivision I live in is all at leat 1 acre plots. And at that time the overhead is usually closed.


----------



## EarlS

First practice handle










Nova chuck doesn't quite fit the spindle. Gotta get a 1" 8 tpi tap and die to chase the spindle. Looks like 1" 8 tpi is a bit different over 50.years.

I can see a lot of practice handles in my future before I put any exotics on the lathe


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Earl. That'll do the trick, though it might not satisfy your OCD.

Aren't there different thread shapes over the years for 1-8tpi? I think that might be the issue. I've got a 1-8 tap and die if you'd rather borrow than buy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Decent start Earl! How did you like it?


----------



## EarlS

DaveP - I'm going to check with the maintenance guys at work and see if I can borrow one.

DaveK - I'm going to be making lots of toothpicks and chop sticks. I definitely need to practice a lot to be able to have any kind of consistency. The carbide will help since I won't have to sharpen things. I'm going to try to make a couple temporary handles for them so it isn't a big deal if they don't match. Fortunately I have several pieces of walnut and cherry to use.


----------



## Keebler1

Good idea Earl. Make a couple different shaped/sized handles to use with your carbides till you find a shape that is comfortable for you. I have 3 handles that I made for mine and all three are different


----------



## therealSteveN

Earl, that handle looks like it would be comfy, and ergonomic.


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Earl, are you sure you haven't done this before.


----------



## HokieKen

That's darned decent for a first shot Earl! It would be odd for that not to be a standard 1"-8 thread. They haven't really changed unless it was a Whitworth thread. But that would be uncommon.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nova chuck doesn t quite fit the spindle. Gotta get a 1" 8 tpi tap and die to chase the spindle. Looks like 1" 8 tpi is a bit different over 50.years.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, there a bunch of different thread styles, profiles or whatever you call them (standards?). I wonder if yours is just a less common type of thread? From the Technatool Nova website :

Terms:
BSF: British Standard Fine
BSW: British Standard Whitworth
UN: Unified National Standard
UNC: Unified Coarse Standard
UNF: Unified Fine Standard
UNS: Unified Special

Before cutting the threads, you might want to see if you can figure out which one you actually have.

*EDIT *to add: Post a close up of the thread and maybe some ex-machinist turned engineer can help ID it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Or just jam it on there. As my pop used to say, "Cross-threading is every bit as good as Loktite. Once."

He actually was a machinist for a lot of years.


----------



## pottz

i agree a real nice start.so the obsession begins-lol.


----------



## bndawgs

Just got a package today from Kelleycrafts. Now to dig out the lathe


----------



## HokieKen

All those UNx threads are the same in geometry just a different pitch/diameter ratio. BSF and BSW are a different threadform but they haven't been commonly used in the US for a century or better. They are used for some applications but I've never seen them on a lathe spindle. You can identify them visually though. UN threads look like truncated V's and BS threads look more like a continuous waveform.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## EarlS

I talked to my Dad and he mentioned that he might have made the spindle thread a "bit tight" so the bowl plate wouldn't wobble, and since he also drilled and tapped the plate, they fit perfectly. The drawings called for ", 8 tpi. Looks like I will get a lot of shop time next week with temps in the mid 90's and heat indexes well over 100 deg. Plenty of time to work on handle variations and figuring out the spindle thread size.

Keeler - you need to make a yellow version for Kenny - a corn pen


----------



## pottz

> - Keebler1


lookin really good buddy,not as great as the one i have though ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

Earl. I know you dont need any more tools to buy but these
will help with turning between centers with a drive and live center with 60 degree cone. I also use it to start the hole while on the lathe. The angle they drill is 60 degress.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like you are making fishing lures, Keebler.


----------



## EricFai

Sisters came down for a visit, had lunch at the local pizza parlor, great pies. Tried one of the beers there, not bad.


----------



## EricFai

Sisters came down for a visit, had lunch at the local pizza parlor, great pies. Tried one of the beers there, not bad.


----------



## Keebler1

Nope Nathan its a bottle opener/tab opener for a facebook swap. Same thing I made for the beer swap out of wood last year


----------



## therealSteveN

> Looks like you are making fishing lures, Keebler.
> 
> - Lazyman


Exactly what I thought, those look like fish scales, and the shape is a lot like what they call a "Bomber" up where we used to fish in Canada. Add some treble hooks, some kind of lip, and a hook eye, and it's already painted


----------



## EarlS

> Earl. I know you dont need any more tools to buy but these
> will help with turning between centers with a drive and live center with 60 degree cone. I also use it to start the hole while on the lathe. The angle they drill is 60 degress.
> 
> - Keebler1


I'm trying to decide which approach to use for drilling the tool handle holes. I like the idea of using a drill bit/chuck on the tailstock. From some of the videos, it looks like you drill a starter hole before mounting the blank on the lathe, then after turning the handle, the live end is replaced with the drill chuck and bit. The bit is set in the starter hole and you slowly advance the tailstock to get the depth. Is that the correct approach?

The bits you reference look like they would help the process considerably.


----------



## Keebler1

If I am drilling on the lathe with the square stock I put it in the chuck without drilling prior. If I am drilling a big hole ai will go as deep as I need to with a smaller bit then finish with the needed drill bit. Only time I use my drill press is if I cant get the stock in my chuck jaws or like that opener handle. It was turned and wasnt spinning right in the chuck so I used my drill press


----------



## Lazyman

Here is my process for handle making. It will vary a little but this is basically it:


I put the handle blank between centers and round it first and then create spigot or tenon (usually towards the tails stock end) to mount in the chuck. 
*I then flip it around to mount it in the tail stock end with the live center and do some basic shaping, including rough sizing the end for a ferrule. 
I usually back off the tails stock at this point to carefully true up the end and slide the tail stock back into place to get final sizing for the ferrule and make sure that it still spins true. 
Once the size for the ferrule is set, I put the ferrule on, usually with no glue at this point. You want the ferrule to fit snugly but still slide on easily. If you can rattle it when it is on, is probably too loose, though epoxy will usually fill the gap. 
Then I will mount the drill chuck in the tail stock and drill the hole using the mark from the live center to make sure that you are drilling in the center. Note that as you back the drill out of the hole, hold the drill chuck to make sure that it does not pull out of the tail stock. 
Bring the live center back up into the hole to support the end while you finish shaping the handle. I use a cone center for this.

Note that sometimes, I will mount the square blank in my pin jaws in stead of using a spur center for initial rounding and putting a spigot on the end to mount into the jaws after turning around, especially if I am doing multiple handles, to avoid switching between the spur center and the chuck. If the blank is long enough, you can just skip the spigot and leave it in the chuck the whole time and not flip it end for end and just part it off when done but the blank needs to be perfectly square so that it is stable while you are drilling the hole.


----------



## bndawgs

Is there a preferred grain direction for handles for lathe tools or screwdrivers?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You'll want the long grain in line with the tool shaft or it will break with sideways pressure.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Sisters came down for a visit, had lunch at the local pizza parlor, great pies. Tried one of the beers there, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


How was this one Eric?


----------



## bndawgs

> You'll want the long grain in line with the tool shaft or it will break with sideways pressure.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Oh yeah, duh. I guess that makes sense.


----------



## HokieKen

I've had some Abita brews Eric that were good. IIRC they came from Lazyman 

I'm still plugging away at the variety 12-pack of Voodoo Ranger I bought over Memorial Day. No complaints









It's hot and humid here today. I spent most of the weekend playing in the woods. Now I gotta finish speeading some mulch and cut the grass before life sets back in tomorrow morning.

I will say, I'm thoroughly enjoying my 3D printer. I can get it going and it doesn't require my attention until it's done. I get to make stuff without having to free any time up


----------



## therealSteveN

> It's hot and humid here today.
> - HokieKen


Same here, raining, so you don't mind getting wet, especially if you don't have a pool. Expecting mid to high 90's for a few days. Might not sound hot to the Texas group, but with 96% humidity, it sux.

Could be an opportunity to drink COLD beer, and sit in a cool spot.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here is my process for handle making. It will vary a little but this is basically it:
> 
> 
> I put the handle blank between centers and round it first and then create spigot or tenon (usually towards the tails stock end) to mount in the chuck.
> *I then flip it around to mount it in the tail stock end with the live center and do some basic shaping, including rough sizing the end for a ferrule.
> I usually back off the tails stock at this point to carefully true up the end and slide the tail stock back into place to get final sizing for the ferrule and make sure that it still spins true.
> Once the size for the ferrule is set, I put the ferrule on, usually with no glue at this point. You want the ferrule to fit snugly but still slide on easily. If you can rattle it when it is on, is probably too loose, though epoxy will usually fill the gap.
> Then I will mount the drill chuck in the tail stock and drill the hole using the mark from the live center to make sure that you are drilling in the center. Note that as you back the drill out of the hole, hold the drill chuck to make sure that it does not pull out of the tail stock.
> Bring the live center back up into the hole to support the end while you finish shaping the handle. I use a cone center for this.
> 
> Note that sometimes, I will mount the square blank in my pin jaws in stead of using a spur center for initial rounding and putting a spigot on the end to mount into the jaws after turning around, especially if I am doing multiple handles, to avoid switching between the spur center and the chuck. If the blank is long enough, you can just skip the spigot and leave it in the chuck the whole time and not flip it end for end and just part it off when done but the blank needs to be perfectly square so that it is stable while you are drilling the hole.
> 
> - Lazyman


That makes me feel good. That is the same procedure I use. I learned it my self using trial and error so I must have done something right!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Voodoo Ranger is what I sent last year. Now I'll have to taste test a few to choose which one for this year.


----------



## duckmilk

> Expecting mid to high 90 s for a few days. Might not sound hot to the Texas group, but with 96% humidity, it sux.
> 
> Could be an opportunity to drink COLD beer, and sit in a cool spot.
> 
> - therealSteveN


 It's 100 here, but we are getting lucky. The wind is coming from the SW so the humidity has dropped by about 10%. It's hotter in the DFW metroplex, I'm north of there a bit.


----------



## splintergroup

Went to school in Las Cruces, NM and remember days 110+. Not too bad for doing outdoor stuff as the humidity was low (and I was younger).

Visited my brother (Carrollton TX, just north of DFW) when the temp was somewhere near 100. Step outside and the body was just screaming, absolutely horrible with the temp/humidity combo.

Give me low humidity anytime, You Southern fellows are an insane and hearty breed! 8^)


----------



## HokieKen

Hey! Don't call me hearty!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Voodoo Ranger is what I sent last year. Now I'll have to taste test a few to choose which one for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


George, that was an awesome build.


----------



## pottz

here's a tasty stout that my friend brought over on memorial day,and happened to leave a few.know im not a lover of rich dark beers by any means,so dont send me any if you get me please.but i actually kinda like this one.a stockyard oatmeal stout by joseph brau brewing in san jose.5.2% alchohol so it aint gonna knock you on your ass.


----------



## EricFai

SteveN, the Purple Haze was actually had a good flavor, not very fruity and didn't seem to be to heavy.


----------



## pottz

couple pens i posted a little while ago.check it out if your bored and have no beer. ;-))


----------



## duckmilk

> Went to school in Las Cruces, NM
> 
> - splintergroup


So did I.


----------



## Lazyman

> I've had some Abita brews Eric that were good. IIRC they came from Lazyman
> 
> - HokieKen


Wasn't me. Don't want to take credit (this time) for someone else's beer.


----------



## therealSteveN

> here s a tasty stout that my friend brought over on memorial day,and happened to leave a few.know im not a lover of rich dark beers by any means,so dont send me any if you get me please.but i actually kinda like this one.a stockyard oatmeal stout by joseph brau brewing in san jose.5.2% alchohol so it aint gonna knock you on your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


I've never seen that one back here, but it sounds like a good one.


----------



## therealSteveN

> SteveN, the Purple Haze was actually had a good flavor, not very fruity and didn t seem to be to heavy.
> 
> - Eric


Thanks, I can get those here, probably gonna try one.

Ken, Jungle Jims sells them, so they are either national, or whoever you confused Nathan with was from the Midwest.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dinner tonight was out of the smoker again. I made Hillbilly Shish Kabobs. Instead of wasting drinking time sticking everything on a stick, I just put it all in a grill pan. I've found the holes don't make it taste any better…










Served with roasted up veggies, Tater salad, and some Cauliflower with cheese sauce.










Talking with people about the grill, and in reading I see/hear a lot of pellet grills won't keep accurate temps. Top pic shows the ask 475 the temp at the burner plate 480, and the other pic is the thermometer on the lid. Seems reasonable to me. Instant read thermometer agreed with them as well. Put a nice char on the meat. I cooked 2 dishes of meat, and one of the veggies.



















Beer was a Corona, and a Red Stripe.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd like to hear the accent that goes with a Mexican beer + a Jamaican beer.


----------



## EarlS

Hey that box looks really familiar!! :+)

The tap for the spindle is supposed to be here today. I hope that fixes the problem and the Nova chuck will screw onto the spindle with no issues. The spur chuck didn't do a very good job of holding the end of the blank when I tried drill the hole. I probably should be taking notes as I'm learning how to do this so I can make sure I have a consistent process and don't miss something.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, I have found that the spurs don't work well when it comes time to drill. Unless you can keep constant pressure on it. Some woods it just doesn't work.


----------



## Lazyman

I have never tried to drill holding the piece between centers with the tail end being a drill bit. The problem is that the bit basically loosens your hold as it cuts so it is not going work very well. Holding in a chuck is about the only way to do that well and accurately (and safely?), IMO.


----------



## HokieKen

Depending on what I'm drilling, I'll sometimes put a drill chuck in the headstock and a center in the tailstock then hold the piece between the drill and the live center to prevent rotation and advance it with the tailstock quill. As long as the drill isn't too big and the workpiece isn't too big and doesn't have any sharp corners that may remove a chunk of skin if the drill does grab it, it works well. I only do this if I can't drill while the part is still mounted in a chuck from turning it.

The problem with drilling in the tailstock with a spur center in the headstock is that you have to keep pressure back against the spurs and let the work rotate at the same time. The way I do it, you just have to prevent it from rotating with the drill. The quill and live center will take care of the axial forces.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, if you tap your spindle you're gonna be in a bad way. I'm guessing you meant you have a die coming today ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

> I'd like to hear the accent that goes with a Mexican beer + a Jamaican beer.
> 
> - HokieKen


IIRC it sounded like Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

Trying to whittle down the supply so I can get a bunch of new brews in stock, to taste test.


----------



## HokieKen

Irie senor!


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, if you tap your spindle you re gonna be in a bad way. I m guessing you meant you have a die coming today ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe that's my problem…

tap, die, something is on the way that should help with the threads on the spindle. I think it should be called and inny or an outie. I'm guessing those are probably highly technical terms.


----------



## HokieKen

Let's take a moment of silence for Abe Lincoln.

No not that one.

This one:









The other 5 plants I put out are doing well but this one just never did take root and looked pretty puny from the day I put him in. I think all hope is lost now though. Which is a shame because I was really looking forward to trying that variety :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Let's take a moment of silence for Abe Lincoln.


But other than that, Mrs. Lincoln, how was the play?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

To soon Dave, to soon.


----------



## therealSteveN

Looks kinda like stuff does after it shrivels up from NO WATER!!!! Abe was thought to be a BIG drinker.


----------



## HokieKen

Abraham Lincoln jokes usually aren't well received. But it was worth a shot.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks kinda like stuff does after it shrivels up from NO WATER!!!! Abe was thought to be a BIG drinker.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I water my plants daily. If anything I would suspect over-watering but the other 5 are doing quite well so I'm just chalking it up to a bum starter.


----------



## Woodmaster1

We slab 2 1/2 logs today until we broke the sawmill. Need a new wheel adjustment bracket. The maple had ambrosia, spalting and it was curly. I wish I would have taken pictures. I'll make sure when we finish cutting. Anybodys guess when we'll get the part.


----------



## Keebler1

If its anything like the flywheel the semi I usually drive needs it wont ship till mid july


----------



## Lazyman

In case you need to know what tomato plants are supposed to look like, Kenny.









I have limited space so I have to cram them a little tighter than they are supposed to be planted. I hope the 100° temperatures don't stress them out too much. Peppers and basil at the far end. Peppers are prolific and hot this year.


----------



## bndawgs

What's everyone using for ferrules? Brass pipe?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I buy brass tubing for ferrules. Or stainless tubing. Or copper tubing. Or .50BMG cartridges. Depends on what I'm pairing it with and what the hardware store has in stock.


----------



## Keebler1

Think last ferrule I used in the screwdriver swap was a cap puece from lowes for copper pipe. I just drilled a hole through it on my drill press


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use copper pipe Steve. Copper is an AZ thing so I try to stick to that theme with my lathe tool handles.


----------



## bndawgs

What size pipe do you recommend?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure why but it seemed appropriate.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use 1" pipe.


----------



## EricFai

I have been using brass compression rings, out of the plumbing asle. Think I'll try copper one of these days.


----------



## pottz

> Think last ferrule I used in the screwdriver swap was a cap puece from lowes for copper pipe. I just drilled a hole through it on my drill press
> 
> - Keebler1


yep thats what it was.


----------



## Lazyman

I have used copper pipe and pipe coupling but usually have to cut the couplings in half. Size depends upon the tool (she said). I have also used a brass fitting when the hex shape wasn't an issue or added to the appearance- make the tenon a little oversized and twist it on letting the fitting cut some threads and then epoxy it on. 









That was all before pandemic pricing, though.

I keep saying I am going to buy some brass pipe on eBay but never have pulled the trigger.


----------



## EarlS

Success. The spindle is now 1" 8 You and the nova chuck screwed right into place and bottomed out against the shoulder of the spindle.










I think I deserve a beer for all of the sweat and hard work. My hands and wrists are going to tell me about it tomorrow.

PS there is some wobble on the end of the chuck. Not sure if that is ok or not.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nicely done, Earl. The wobble isn't ideal, but I'll drink a beer with you to celebrate the progress.


----------



## pottz

that all depends on your meaning of wobble ? wobble is not good for turning.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, congratulations, you won, great job. As for the wobble, I would sat it dependant on how much. I have a little with mine, but turning between centers it's not affective.


----------



## HokieKen

It depends on how much wobble Earl. Woodworking chucks as a rule are "wobbly" to a machinist's eye. But too much can definitely be an issue. A little bitnis okay because once you get the blank rounded, it will continue to run true. Unless you remount it in a different orientation…


----------



## RyanGi

I use 1" copper pipe, the thin wall stuff. Relatively inexpensive and a one foot stick will get you about a dozen tools…

As for wobble, I try really hard not to uncheck and rechuck work…it never end up running perfectly true the second time. Sometime it doesn't matter, but it's also kind of a good exercise to work through your process mentally before you start so that you can do all your processes in an order that minimizes taking the work out of the chuck. That's what I was taught early on and it seems to work well!


----------



## EarlS

The machinist I'm consulting (Dad) suggested some teflon tape to even out the threads. Some of them were visibly blunted and shorter after using the die. He also said the same thing as everyone here "don't take the blank out of the chuck any more than necessary". This continues to be a learning experience.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Also, if you're going to be unchucking a piece, mark its orientation (where jaw 1 is, for example) so you can put it back in the same orientation, Earl. It's still better to leave it in the chuck if possible, but if not, putting it back the exact same way is better than rotating it.

I have brass, steel and copper tubing in varying diameters, Steve. If I'm making a little 1/4" tool, I'll use a smaller ferrule than if I'm making a big honker. For 1/4" stuff, I'll use all the way down to a .308 shell. Or a 3/8 piece of tubing.


----------



## Lazyman

Did the wobble show up after you put a set of jaws on? Note that each jaw is numbered and that its number matches the numbered position on the chuck body. Make sure you have each jaw in the right right position. I sometimes mark the bottom of a bowl I am turning so that I can remount a bowl as close to the same position as possible.


----------



## HokieKen

Do you have a dial indicator Earl? I don't know if you/your dad indicated the spindle but if it were me, I'd want to know whether the runout is in the spindle or the chuck. If it's in the chuck, I'd want to quantify it and then ping Rich and see if it's in spec for Technatool. If not, I'd exchange it.


----------



## HokieKen

Also, does your chuck bottom out on the threads? Looking at the picture again, it looks like it does and that's no good. A chuck should register either on a counterbore behind the threads or the backplate of the chuck should register on a flange on the spindle. 









On my Powermatic lathe, the spindle was too long for the chuck to register on the flange behind the threads so I had to make a spacer to go between the spindle flange and the chuck so it would register properly and not just bottom out on the threads. I can make you a spacer if that's what you need.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - the jaws have dots on them that match so they go on sequentially. I don't recall seeing them on the body. I'll check that.

Kenny - I could see variations in the height of the threads after finishing with the die and I could feel that the chuck was loose as it threaded across the lower height threads. The picture doesn't show it, but the chuck is registered against the flange. That is the wider part of the spindle right behind the chuck. It is a bit roughed up from the vise grips I used to hold the shaft while re-threading it. I also have a spacer, I think.

Your comment about runout has me wonder wondering if the chuck had a problem. It wasn't brand new, it was "refurbished by Amazon". The spindle doesn't appear to have any runout. The chuck runout is very apparent. Dad thought it might be due to the thread variations and suggested using teflon tape to see if it corrects the runout.


----------



## HokieKen

OH, if it was a refurb from Amazon, I'd definitely consider returning it. There's a good chance that someone returned it due to excessive runout before.

Teflon tape is a good idea. You say the registration flange is roughed up? It's possible that's the problem. I'd take a file and judiciously try to smooth it back out.


----------



## Lazyman

You could "stone" the flange with the lathe running. I've seen that done on table saws to deal with an un-flat arbor flange.

If it was an Amazon return, I'd check it out pretty carefully.

The numbers on my Nova chuck are on the end of the sliding part you attach the jaws to like seen here:









On my jaw sets, the numbers are stamped on the back side of each jaw.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm thinking it was returned for a reason. That sucks!


----------



## bndawgs

You wonder if the chuck was the cause of the spindle thread issues as well?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wonder the same Steve.


----------



## EarlS

I think I will just return it and get a new one. That eliminates one big question mark. It was only $15 less than new.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, teknatool also sells factory refurbs on their website. If what you want is there, it will be good, at least in my experience. Looks like they only have a precision midi there for chucks today, but when you want another, that's something to keep in mind.

"No honey, it's just spare parts for the chuck I already have!"


----------



## pottz

> You could "stone" the flange with the lathe running. I ve seen that done on table saws to deal with an un-flat arbor flange.
> 
> If it was an Amazon return, I d check it out pretty carefully.
> 
> The numbers on my Nova chuck are on the end of the sliding part you attach the jaws to like seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my jaw sets, the numbers are stamped on the back side of each jaw.
> 
> - Lazyman


now i never knew that the chucks and jaws were numbered.so far it hasn't been an issue for me,so not sure how critical it really is ? damn i knew you guys served a purpose other than drinking beer !


----------



## splintergroup

From metal lathe work decades ago, I've learned that the stamped numbers are sometimes used to match the jaw to the chucks slot. These often are hand honed to get the proper fit between jaw and slot and to make sure the jaws are centered. If you ever disassemble a self-centering chuck for cleaning, make sure the parts go back into their original places.


----------



## HokieKen

It probably isn't critical pottz but there could be some minor difference since the moving keys are located on a helix. So it's best to keep they jaws in the proper spot.


----------



## HokieKen

> From metal lathe work decades ago, I ve learned that the stamped numbers are sometimes used to match the jaw to the chucks slot. These often are hand honed to get the proper fit between jaw and slot and to make sure the jaws are centered. If you ever disassemble a self-centering chuck for cleaning, make sure the parts go back into their original places.
> 
> - splintergroup


When machining, this is absolutely critical because chucks are precision fit to a particular machine and chuck jaws are mounted in place and machined to size/shape to insure perfect alignment. But since the nova jaws and chucks are modular, it's less of an issue.


----------



## splintergroup

Yeah, and of course with wood, no one is really trying to make aircraft engine parts (though I'm sure that someone here will now 8^)

The modular Nova stuff is really a good concept. Kind of like the Woodpeckers for lathes, all the stuff you need and all the stuff you don't.


----------



## RyanGi

I've found, with my Nova chucks, there is a definite difference in fit if I put the jaws on the chuck in the wrong order. I was also taught to thread the bolts in just a tad loose, then close the jaws down so everything squished together and seats just a bit, then tighten down the bolts. There's enough play in the bolt holes on the jaws that they won't meet cleanly against their opposite machined face of the neighboring jaw if you don't do it this way. Another reason why jaw order is important.


----------



## RichBolduc

Or he could just shoot me a message and see what we have stored away since I'm their US engineer still 

Rich



> Earl, teknatool also sells factory refurbs on their website. If what you want is there, it will be good, at least in my experience. Looks like they only have a precision midi there for chucks today, but when you want another, that's something to keep in mind.
> 
> "No honey, it's just spare parts for the chuck I already have!"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## RichBolduc

So with that, the jaws are made as a single piece and then quartered. As long as they're put on the chuck in the same order they're made, it will be fine. The jaws always need to go in a clock wise position by number. No need to match jaw 1 to slide 1, jaw 2 to slide 2, etc. When we came out with the new Protek line, they swapped the slide position for 2 and 4 for to change the open/close direction. After a bunch of complaints I started to look in to it and while people were inadvertently reversing the jaw number direction to match the jaw slides. This was causing gabs in the jaws.

Rich



> I've found, with my Nova chucks, there is a definite difference in fit if I put the jaws on the chuck in the wrong order. I was also taught to thread the bolts in just a tad loose, then close the jaws down so everything squished together and seats just a bit, then tighten down the bolts. There's enough play in the bolt holes on the jaws that they won't meet cleanly against their opposite machined face of the neighboring jaw if you don't do it this way. Another reason why jaw order is important.
> 
> - RyanGi


----------



## HokieKen

Good info Rich, thanks!

Earl, if I were you, I'd initiate a return on that chuck and PM Rich ;-)


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

Rich - I will drop you a PM tonight after I get home. I'll warn you though, I'm the wrong kind of engineer (ChE) for this kind of thing. I can't recall if I actually had to take any mechanical engineering classes, and if I did, my memory is not what it used to be.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Found my swap beer today. Now I can come up with a theme design for the swap and get started. With the heat expected I'll be in the garage all week because it has AC. Yard work and the fence can wait until it's cooler.


----------



## pottz

> Found my swap beer today. Now I can come up with a theme design for the swap and get started. With the heat expected I'll be in the garage all week because it has AC. Yard work and the fence can wait until it's cooler.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


you sure youve already found your beer,i find making the project the easy part,testing the beer takes lots of time,ill probably go down to the wire on that part. ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Tuesday fellas. May your glasses be full and your heads be big!


----------



## bndawgs

Nice. Costco has three notches variety packs often. 
I'm doing bourbon for national bourbon day


----------



## EarlS

After putting some teflon tap on the spindle, the wobble decreased quite a bit. In the process, I took a long look at the jaws and the head. They looked fairly used, lots of scratches, nicks, and dings so it is going back and I will look to get a brand new chuck that hasn't been used.

Rich, as the resident expert on Nova chucks - ideas, suggestions that would work on a 1", 8 tpi spindle??


----------



## HokieKen

Go through Rich Earl. And i'd recommend one that has the insert instead of one with just the 1"-8 thread. That way if you decide you need a bigger lathe in the future, it can adapt.


----------



## HokieKen

> Nice. Costco has three notches variety packs often.
> I m doing bourbon for national bourbon day
> 
> - Steve


Three Notches is currently my favorite local brewery Steve. They have a wide variety of beers and I haven't had a stinker yet. They opened a pour house here in Roanoke last year and it's on my favorite local restaurant list


----------



## bndawgs

Oh nice. I need to see what else they offer besides the 4 they stick in the Costco variety pack


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy Tuesday! We mowed the lawn, so I "earned" a beer.










Here's a 180 degree pano of our lawn.


----------



## Keebler1

> Go through Rich Earl. And i'd recommend one that has the insert instead of one with just the 1"-8 thread. That way when you decide you need a bigger lathe in the future, it can adapt.
> 
> - HokieKen


There Kenny I fixed it for you


----------



## HokieKen

Good point Keebler ;-)

A well-earned beer Dave! Size doesn't matter.

It's already August-level miserable around here. You know you're screwed when this all the weather widget on your desktop has to say about it:


----------



## RichBolduc

If your spindle is 1"x8 TPI, I'd stick with a direct thread G3. All of our jaws, with the exception of like 3 or 4, will fit it. I don't recommend insert versions unless you have to. More parts means greater tolerance stackup which can lead to a little more wobble. With how your spindle is, you want to minimize the stack up. If you're in a humid place or turn a bunch of wet stuff, get the Protek one as it has plating on it to help minimize rust.

Rich



> After putting some teflon tap on the spindle, the wobble decreased quite a bit. In the process, I took a long look at the jaws and the head. They looked fairly used, lots of scratches, nicks, and dings so it is going back and I will look to get a brand new chuck that hasn t been used.
> 
> Rich, as the resident expert on Nova chucks - ideas, suggestions that would work on a 1", 8 tpi spindle??
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh nice. I need to see what else they offer besides the 4 they stick in the Costco variety pack
> 
> - Steve


Here they are. Ones I've had:

Ghost of the 43rd APA (one of the best 5 beers I've ever had)
40 Mile IPA
Minute Man IPA
Firefly Nights Summertime Ale
Winter Whirlpool Spruce DIPA
Big Slice Juicy IPA

Like I said, I haven't had a single beer of theirs that I wouldn't recommend in a heartbeat. But if anyone that likes IPAs gets the opportunity to try the Ghost of the 43rd, it's an absolute must!

And I haven't seen the Tollan Rye IPA or the Zombie Killin' Ale Black Rye DIPA in stores but I'm gonna have to call the tap house and see if they're on tap right now. Cause I really want to try those two


----------



## HokieKen

> If your spindle is 1"x8 TPI, I d stick with a direct thread G3. ...
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Like I said, listen to Rich and ignore the dummies that say stupid stuff like



> ..i'd recommend one that has the insert instead of one with just the 1"-8 thread. ...
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

Don't get me wrong… Inserts have their place, but when you keep stacking parts, you amplify and issues. So while the chuck and insert would be within spec individually, adding the two together might make them come out of spec.

Rich



> If your spindle is 1"x8 TPI, I d stick with a direct thread G3. ...
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Like I said, listen to Rich and ignore the dummies that say stupid stuff like
> 
> ..i'd recommend one that has the insert instead of one with just the 1"-8 thread. ...
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a question for you fellas that turn large bowls a lot:

I've only ever tried to turn two bowls larger than ~8" or so. The first was a segmented bowl about 12" and I had a mahogany glue block on the back that I turned down to a tenon and clamped in 2" dovetail jaws on my chuck. I got the outside turned fine on it then when I was turning the inside, the glue block sheared off and away went my bowl.

The second was recently and I had a solid piece of Walnut I was turning to about a 10" diameter bowl. I mounted it on a faceplate first and roughly shaped the outside and turned a 2" tenon on the back. Then removed the faceplate and mounted the tenon in the chuck and finished the outside. But again, when I was hollowing the inside, the tenon sheared off and the bowl left the lathe.

On the first bowl, I was cutting the inside with carbide tools and on the second I was using a bowl gouge. In both cases, I had a lot of the material removed and was down to about 1/2" wall so I had removed the live center and was making fairly light cuts. Definitely not big hogging cuts like when it was a solid blank.

So what's my solution here? Why do I keep shearing off my tenons? Do I simply need bigger jaws and to use larger tenons? I do cut the walls of the tenons at an angle to match the dovetail shape of the jaws. And the tenon has stayed clamped firmly in the jaws both times. So it's not that it's coming out of the jaws. And I've turned several 6-8 inch bowls using the same procedure and never had a problem with those.


----------



## RichBolduc

Are the jaws sitting properly Kenny? That would be my first guess.



















Rich


----------



## Lazyman

+1, when I have had a tenon split off, it was usually either there were cracks or other issues with the bottom of the bowl (and I knew there was a risk) or I did not have good contact with the green areas above. One thing to look out for in particular is that the inside corner of the dovetail is not rounded. The point of the jaw needs to fit in there well. I have started using my skew like a negative rake scraper to clean that up. For really large bowls, I usually lean towards a recess than a tenon. I have had fewer failures there, even with a relatively shallow recess, though not zero.

One more thought. A couple of catostrophic failures were not actually the fault of the tenon but as the bowls got really thin, they started chattering and vibrating really badly and and the entire bowl just shattered. That was probably really a catch but was caused by the bowl vibrating into the tool so you may need to slow down the speed a little when you have a really thin side.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Here's a question for you fellas that turn large bowls a lot:


I find that I have a lot better luck with a mortise on larger bowls than tenons. Or if I'm making a tenon, I make it big. On a 10" bowl, I'll max out my 4" jaws on any tenon, but I can get by with a 3" mortise and the deeper 3" jaws.


----------



## RyanGi

Great info guys. I'm not turning big bowls, but I think the info is priceless just to try follow best practices. Thanks!


----------



## RichBolduc

I always recommend new turners to check out that www.turnawoodbowl.com site as he has great information and instructional YouTube videos. I've even gotten our customer service team to recommend him to new turners with questions.

Rich


> Great info guys. I'm not turning big bowls, but I think the info is priceless just to try follow best practices. Thanks!
> 
> - RyanGi


----------



## HokieKen

I do believe my tenons were seated properly Rich. I did form the dovetail and make sure there was a flat shoulder for them to seat on. It's possible that the angle was off a bit so there wasn't contact along the full length but I doubt that was the problem. Like I said, the tenon stayed clamped firmly in the chuck in both instances.

I was considering using a mortise instead of a tenon. I think I can salvage the Walnut bowl that flew off a couple of weeks ago if I can get a mortise turned in it using my cole jaws.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I prefer a mortise when I turn a bowl which isn't very often but I do feel like it's more solid. Less clean up to the bowl afterward as well.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I have been using brass compression rings, out of the plumbing asle. Think I ll try copper one of these days.
> 
> - Eric


This is what I bought for the screwdriver swap, these, and a few of the end caps Keebs talked about. Both were stated to be 1", but both were different diameters, and neither was 1".


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I prefer a mortise when I turn a bowl which isn't very often but I do feel like it's more solid. Less clean up to the bowl afterward as well.


On my cholla and epoxy bowls, or other dark bowls, an added benefit of a mortise is that I can glue in a piece of pine or other light-colored wood that I can sign and date and such. Really quick "clean up" as I'm finishing the outside on the cole jaws.

Was going to work on my swap project a little this morning, but when I went to rip one of the boards to size, my table saw blew sawdust everywhere. Turns out the Dust Deputy was full up, and the filter inside the shop-vac that's my dust collector for the TS was completely buried in dust, and the inside of the table saw was pretty much packed with dust. Yucko! While I was cleaning, I got the big dust collector on the bandsaw emptied out too. Filled a 13 gallon tall kitchen bag between the two and the little Milwaukee lunch-box shop-vac.

Reminds me why I was reluctant to get into machines when I started woodworking. Especially here in the desert where the dust sticks to everything due to static electricity, even in the summer.


----------



## Keebler1

I drill a mortise for most of my work but I dont dovetail it justdrill it with a forstner bit.


----------



## pottz

> I prefer a mortise when I turn a bowl which isn't very often but I do feel like it's more solid. Less clean up to the bowl afterward as well.
> 
> On my cholla and epoxy bowls, or other dark bowls, an added benefit of a mortise is that I can glue in a piece of pine or other light-colored wood that I can sign and date and such. Really quick "clean up" as I'm finishing the outside on the cole jaws.
> 
> Was going to work on my swap project a little this morning, but when I went to rip one of the boards to size, my table saw blew sawdust everywhere. Turns out the Dust Deputy was full up, and the filter inside the shop-vac that's my dust collector for the TS was completely buried in dust, and the inside of the table saw was pretty much packed with dust. Yucko! While I was cleaning, I got the big dust collector on the bandsaw emptied out too. Filled a 13 gallon tall kitchen bag between the two and the little Milwaukee lunch-box shop-vac.
> 
> Reminds me why I was reluctant to get into machines when I started woodworking. Especially here in the desert where the dust sticks to everything due to static electricity, even in the summer.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


sounds like you need a bigger bad ass duct collector dave ?


----------



## pottz

> I drill a mortise for most of my work but I dont dovetail it justdrill it with a forstner bit.
> 
> - Keebler1


you dont put any angle on the hole you drill.no problem with it coming off the chuck ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> sounds like you need a bigger bad ass duct collector dave ?


Just need to empty what I have before it fills up. The shop-vac has plenty of suck capacity for the table saw. Until the Dust Deputy fills up and dust gets pulled into the shop vac. And then running it for another week or two really jams things up.

In my big DC on the bandsaw, there's almost no dust getting past the Dust Deputy on that.


----------



## Keebler1

Only issue I have had the way I do it was with a cedar bowl blank. I do crank down quite a bit on the chuck to tighten it and all the outside work is done with a good amount of pressure from the tailstock as well


----------



## RyanGi

Fun day on the lathe. I hadn't used my new vacuum chuck yet, so I made this lidded bowl. I did a quick project post on it. Really pretty cats eye in the maple!


----------



## EricFai

Looks sharp Ryan, great color and grain.


----------



## pottz

> Looks sharp Ryan, great color and grain.
> 
> - Eric


hell ya ,anyday for me !!!


----------



## Lazyman

> I do believe my tenons were seated properly Rich. I did form the dovetail and make sure there was a flat shoulder for them to seat on. It s possible that the angle was off a bit so there wasn t contact along the full length but I doubt that was the problem. Like I said, the tenon stayed clamped firmly in the chuck in both instances.
> 
> I was considering using a mortise instead of a tenon. I think I can salvage the Walnut bowl that flew off a couple of weeks ago if I can get a mortise turned in it using my cole jaws.
> 
> - HokieKen


 One thing I thought of with large bowls is that if you really try to maximize the size of the bowl, you often wind making the tenon out of sapwood. Early on I had a couple of tenons snap off at the transition between sap and heartwood so I usually try to make sure that the transition is not right where the tenon meets the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, just the opposite for me. I try to put sapwood near the top of the bowl if there is any because I like the way it looks. But in both failures I had, it wasn't an issue. One was a segemented glue up and the other was solid heartwood.


----------



## Lazyman

I went back and found your picture.









You may have had just the opposite problem. The first 10 years or so are juvenile wood which has really low density and in some trees is often the weakest wood of the tree. That may have contributed to this one.

In any event that tenon is pretty dang small. I would have probably shot for one closer to the size of that shoulder surrounding it. If it looks small enough that you could cleave it off with a single mallet blow with a chisel, it is probably too small. I seem to remember reading that the tenon should be about 1/3 the bowl diameter, though for the largest bowls that I can turn it can push the limit of my largest set of jaws.

I think that you said that the other one that failed had a glue block. The times I have had a glue joint in a turning fail, I was using Titebond 3 so I avoid using it for anything that does not absolutely need water resistance. I just do not think it holds up to stress and shock as well as regular yellow glue. Plus, TB3 seems to have a really short shelf life so I only buy it in small bottles and do not use it after its expiration date. On the other hand I have a gallon of Elmers wood glue that is 8 years old and still works fine.


----------



## HokieKen

The failed glue block:









was glued with TB2 and sheared pretty clean along the joint which was long grain on both sides.

You hit on my gut instinct which is my tenons are just too small for bowls that large. But I'm looking for solutions I like better because I don't have any jaws bigger than 2" and it's too late to request them for Father's Day ;-) I guess I better decide which ones I want for my birthday though. So do I want the 100mm jaws that will fit either of my chucks or the big boy power grip jaws for my Titan chuck? I'm thinking the 100mm will be plenty for my 12" swing lathe. *Advice Rich?* Got anything in the scratch and dent bin?

As an aside, the bowl pictured above that's now hanging on the wall remains one of my wife's prized Disney pieces


----------



## HokieKen

> Fun day on the lathe. I hadn't used my new vacuum chuck yet, so I made this lidded bowl. I did a quick project post on it. Really pretty cats eye in the maple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RyanGi


Fabulous Ryan! I've wondered about vacuum chucks but never really seriously. I'll check out your project


----------



## Lazyman

I am convinced that the Titebond wood glues are just not as strong as the Elmer's wood glue. I have never had a failure with Elmer's nor has any of it gone bad with age (8 years and counting) but I have had several failures with TB 2 and 3 and have had both go bad in the bottle within 2-3 years. The TB3 bottle that went bad had barely been used because the first time I used it I had a failure.

I think that my biggest set of jaws is the 100mm and I have never felt a need on my 18" swing lathe for a bigger one.

That IS beautiful Ryan. I picked up a used vacuum chuck a couple of years ago and it definitely comes in handy, especially when you don't plan your work holding very well or need to remount something after you turned (or broke  the tenon off.


----------



## Lazyman

I haven't used my lathe in a while. Here is the results from yesterday's spindle turning. I am making several simple vases for gifts. It is about 13" tall. It was going to be acouple of inches taller but when I drill the hole, I didn't notice at first that it had slipped down a little. I really need a steady rest.


----------



## RichBolduc

We got our new US samples in for a lathe we sell in the EU. We're debuting it at AAW next week. After that, one is coming to my house… 2HP @ 110V / 2.5HP @220V. 18" swing, sliding/rotating headstock….

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan sounds like you have another shop jig to build


----------



## EarlS

I'm guessing Kenny will be visiting Rich one of these nights with a U-Haul…...


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah right. Like I'm going to Florida in July.


----------



## RichBolduc

Good thing AAW is not in Fl… 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I really need a steady rest.
> 
> - Lazyman


I cobbled one together a few years ago from MDF and t-track.









Pair of roller blades from Goodwill for the rollers. I intended it for a one-off use but I've used it a few times and it always does the job so I haven't gotten around to making a better one so far. If I were doing it again, I'd use plywood instead of mdf and probably three layers instead of two. The only beef I have with this one is that it can flex too much.

Sometimes there is stuff I come to dislike about my gap bed lathe. This is one of those things. It would be difficult for me to get a steady rest mounted unless it was an extremely long piece.


----------



## HokieKen

One of these tailstock steady rests would be handy too I think.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, was that glue block completely flat or was it dished out in the middle? I've only used a glue block a couple of times on smaller items but I have always heard that the glue block should only make contact in a ring around the outside of the block. The theory I think is that it minimizes any impact of wood movement causing the glue surface to pull away on one side or the other. It sounds like it might have a weaker joint but that is what I have heard and I have never used a glue block on a large bowl.


----------



## HokieKen

> Good thing AAW is not in Fl…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Hmmm. Handworks bent us over this year, I might be able to work in a make-up trip  It's not exactly a short drive but it may be doable. You gonna have enough free swag to make it worth my while? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, was that glue block completely flat or was it dished out in the middle? I ve only used a glue block a couple of times on smaller items but I have always heard that the glue block should only make contact in a ring around the outside of the block. The theory I think is that it minimizes any impact of wood movement causing the glue surface to pull away on one side or the other. It sounds like it might have a weaker joint but that is what I have heard and I have never used a glue block on a large bowl.
> 
> - Lazyman


Cant say for sure Nathan. I can say that it definitely wasn't humped because I planed the pieces to get no-wobble contact. It may have been a little low in the center but I don't know for sure.


----------



## RyanGi

Since we seem to be on the topic of lathe work…what style scrapers does everyone have? I've only got a half-round nose, neg rake. It seems to do well, but I'm wondering what other shapes people like?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Good thing AAW is not in Fl…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc












Rich, is it open to anyone? Cost to enter?


----------



## RichBolduc

Open to anyone for free to walk through the vendor area and display showcase. Classes you gotta pay for.

Rich



> Good thing AAW is not in Fl…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich, is it open to anyone? Cost to enter?
> 
> - therealSteveN


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Since we seem to be on the topic of lathe work…what style scrapers does everyone have? I've only got a half-round nose, neg rake. It seems to do well, but I'm wondering what other shapes people like?


I have a bunch of scrapers. Two half-round / dome scrapers (both 1/2" wide) which have been modified so they also are side scrapers for hollowing. A flat 1/2" negative rake scraper. Two 3/4" wide side-scrapers for hollowing. And a monster 1.5" half-round, which I have extended the edge down the left on, so it can also be used as a side-scraper.

I also have bedans from 1/4 up to 3/4 by eighths (or rather 6-18mm by 2mm), many of which get used as scrapers in a pinch.


----------



## RichBolduc

This is the only scraper I use.

https://carterandsontoolworks.com/products/1-negative-rake-scraper?variant=41859860681

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got my new toy set up yesterday. DeWalt 735 planer. It was an open box from Homer Depot with free delivery, so $800 to my door with the stand (and tax paid). The nice part is that whoever opened the box installed a set of blades, so I got a free spare set of planer blades with it, plus it came with the in and out tables. The not so nice part, the UPS guy left it on the ground by the house, so I had to pick up the 100lb box and load it into the truck (by myself) to get it to the shop.

Good: my HF 4" dust collector with Dust Deputy XL collects pretty much all the dust from it.

Bad: Boy, does a planer ever fill up a 13 gallon drum with "dust" in a hurry! And does it ever make a racket while doing so!

I've been resawing lumber for three different projects over the past half week though, and it's all now nice and smooth and ready for the various builds. Not going to give up my hand-planes, but when I have a piece of 3/8" thick ash that bows enough on resaw that it needs to be planed down below 1/4" thick to get it flat, I will let the machine be my tailed apprentice and do the hard work.


----------



## pottz

yeah planers are good at making dust and shavings.ive got a big 15" delta and man it screams.i wear head phones and close the garage doors to keep the noise down as much as possible.ive done work for neighbors on both sides so i dont get any complaints.hey sometimes ya gotta buy the love ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Dave, congratulations. That planner works like a charm. Sounds like you got a good deal on it. Think I paid 550 and no stand or tables, they are extra.

Through together a stand (temporary) until I build one with a baffle on the inside to collect most of the chips. Saw something like that somewhere and comments were that it worked great, instead of filling up the DC.


----------



## EricFai

Here it us 3:30, and there has been a 15 degree drop in temp, now hovering around 80.


----------



## Keebler1

If my neighbors complained about the noise I make in my garage I would start rolling everything into the driveway and use the tools there


----------



## jeffswildwood

For my 734 I take it outside and still wear headphones. I've had neighbors from up the road drive down to see what the noise is. For clean up, I rake up and bag as much as I can and take the leaf blower to the rest. Nice and clean.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, the 735 has an ejector blower that will pretty much work without a vac or duct collector so when I need to do a bunch of planning, I roll it out to the driveway and use a Worx Leaf pro collection system to put the chips and dust directly into a trash can. I just remove the orange connector that is designed for my leaf blower/vac and hose clamp it in place. Some fine dust comes out through the cloth hood but that is why I move outside the shop for this operation.

Meanwhile, Beer run! 









The blue top 6-packs are Lakeside Cold Front IPA which I think is a seasonal brew that I though was gone for the year. It is a new favorite IPA. Total Wine had it marked down to $5.49 per 6-pack so I stocked up. I am thinking I should have just gone ahead and gotten the last 2 6-packs I left on the shelf too.


----------



## splintergroup

That's not stocking up, that is only preparing for the week end 8^)
Anything under $1/unit is a deal these days.
What's that in the top rack?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Nathan. It inflated the collection bag of my HF dust collector when I turned the planer on first, so it definitely blows. But I'll be connecting it to the DC, since getting it outside would require going up and down a 6 inch step, and cleaning up its mess from a gravel driveway would be tricky.

Going to look into some MagPort quick connects maybe so I can just move the 4" hose between machines. But the planer will trip the 15A breaker about half the time, so it has to get plugged into the 20A outlet that the table saw lives in, too.

I've bought four different six-packs in the past two weeks, and think I need to try four more once there's a little space in the fridge. My sweetie is thinking I might have a drinking problem. "It's research, dear!"


----------



## HokieKen

Hope you took your wife Nathan.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Here it us 3:30, and there has been a 15 degree drop in temp, now hovering around 80.
> 
> - Eric


Same here to your NE, the temp drop was welcome as was the rain but it's keeping me from doing things I need to get done outside. Conversely, the heat was keeping me from going outside at all before the temp drop.


----------



## HokieKen

It's 91 here and supposed to be 93 tomorrow. But Saturday is only supposed to be 78 and Sunday 80. It'll be a welcome relief.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave cant you just put one of those triple plug adapters in the 20A plug or replace the recptacle to a two plug? Its not like you will be using the table saw and planer at the same time


----------



## splintergroup

Dave,

In case you haven't researched them all yet: NM Beer Guide


----------



## Keebler1

Temp gauge on my truck says 114. That is a little off since I have been idling in one place for a bit now but I know its close to 100 if not slightly over down here in san antonio


----------



## Lazyman

My personal weather station says 102°. Even though the humidity says 34%, it feels like much higher.

Splint, the top rack 6-pack is build your own sampler. I would say that it is testing for the swap, but they are all IPAs I have never tried before and it is just for me unless I get an IPA fan.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's a two-plug outlet, Keebs. But I'd rather run both the table saw and the planer through the switch for the DC so that comes on automagically and I don't have to think. Or even better, the bandsaw, too. It's just a pain that the start current on so many things labeled as 15A is higher than 15A.

Splint, thanks! I'm still busy researching the Santa Fe beers. Have worked through everything from Santa Fe Brewing but a seasonal or two (because they have a taproom here in Eldorado - heck, I can walk there in a pinch), and am researching Second Street, Tumbleroot, and Rowley Farmhouse.


----------



## EricFai

The few storms that popped up around here, stayed to the north of me


----------



## controlfreak

Came down in buckets at the office, must have been between 1" & 2". Only got a trace at the house 6 miles away.


----------



## EricFai

I saw that on the radar, some really big storms coming out of nowhere. Before moving here I saw the average is 3"-4" a month, thought to myself that's not bad. Didn't see anything saying that it's usually in a day or two.

I have been watering the foundation plantings every other night. We need a good soaking here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We got buckets too, which we needed but the wind gave me pause, looked like it was going to knock down some trees and I suspect it would have had the ground been thoroughly saturated before the wind showed up. I didn't hear or see any downed trees but lots of tiny branches in the road and most yards from the trees getting whipped around.


----------



## EricFai

Tuesday evening we had the high winds a about a 15 minute downpour. The past few nights nothing here, but 10 miles away yes.


----------



## therealSteveN

It's something, half of us are talking about rain, storms, and wet weather, and the other half talk about drought, fires, and all that mess, when those out West do talk about rain, it's a rip roaring flood. Jump in a jet, and it's only around 4 hours to anywhere, just seems there would be more overlap. I'd happily share my almost daily rain.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - I'm only allowed 1-2 6-packs at a time so I have to plan carefully.


----------



## splintergroup

Yep, the once dry arroyo "turd floater" event.

With our season of afternoon monsoon thunderstorms, one always hopes for a good down pouring of rain (maybe 1/2") before the storms outflow winds kick up thick dust 8^P

George, feeding you a garden hose now. If I have enough length and avoid any snags, the end should be appearing at your place in a few years (assuming no EPA shutdown for an illegal pipeline 8^)


----------



## Keebler1

I tell my wife I need more beer and she goes to the store and buys it. Sometimes its beers I have had before sometimes something new to try


----------



## Lazyman

I try to limit the number of trips to the beer store so it usually involves at least a 12 pack or two and my wife knows I am too picky for her to pick out beer for me-at least not a whole 6-pack at a time without asking. I usually only buy in bulk for favorites that are hard to get.


----------



## duckmilk

I have a few specialty beers, but the majority is Keystone light. ( that gives you elitists an opening to ridicule me ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, what gauge wire is that 15 amp circuit on? Any chance you can upgrade the breaker to 20 amps? I think that a 20 amp circuit requires a 12 gauge wire. If the wire gauge is too low, how hard would it be to pull some new wire from the subpanel (assuming the shop has one). I just added a subpanel to my garage shop to add some new circuits so now I am an expert. ;-) I added a couple of 20 amp circuits to split the current 120v dust collector from other machines, a new 220v circuit in case I want to run a bigger dust collector some day and a new circuit for the mini split I am about to add to the shop. A friend who is a retired electrician advise and help me so I know it was done right.


----------



## pottz

> It s something, half of us are talking about rain, storms, and wet weather, and the other half talk about drought, fires, and all that mess, when those out West do talk about rain, it s a rip roaring flood. Jump in a jet, and it s only around 4 hours to anywhere, just seems there would be more overlap. I d happily share my almost daily rain.
> 
> - therealSteveN


you got that right.we had only about 9" this winter and 6" came in one day ! were now on watering restrictions.i can only water my lawn two days a week.were supposed to cut back 20% or face fines !


----------



## pottz

> I tell my wife I need more beer and she goes to the store and buys it. Sometimes its beers I have had before sometimes something new to try
> 
> - Keebler1


now thats a good woman keebs.for me mine has my wiskey drink on the counter by the back door when i get home every night !


----------



## Keebler1

Whiskey is something I havent gotten back into drinking again yet. Want to try balcones but everytime I see the price on the bottle i rethink that idea


----------



## drsurfrat

...


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, what gauge wire is that 15 amp circuit on? Any chance you can upgrade the breaker to 20 amps?


Yeah, Nathan. It's probably 12 gauge, even. But the breaker box is just the other side of the wall, and I know a guy who'll punch a hole, put in a box with outlet, put in a new breaker and charge me a little under $200 all parts included, plus the service call.

I've done wiring myself before and know how to do it all to code, but I'd rather pay a guy and spend my time doing something I enjoy.

The main problem is that I buy things that say they're 15A and when I turn them on, the 15A breaker pops and it pisses me off. Say it's a 16A tool or whatever, and I'll plan accordingly (and yes, I understand about startup current - I was a physics major and EM was my wheelhouse). I'm half tempted to return it and call the attorney general's consumer protection department.

Instead I'll just upgrade my wiring one outlet at a time. But hey, having a 20A outlet on the other side of the stud from a 15A outlet means I can plug a DC into the 15A, and a tool into the 20, and it's all good. And I get to help keep a good electrician in beer money.


----------



## EricFai

When I built the shop, all the outlets were wire at 20 AMP, the lighting is all 15 AMP. Plus I ran a couple of dicated lines, compressor, table saw, bench and future DC. And I still have room in the panel.


----------



## RyanGi

I had a 120A sub panel pulled to my garage shop a few years ago. Up to that point I was trying to run everything off one 20A circuit. It worked ok-ish, since I only run one tool at a time, and they're smaller tools. The lights were on a separate 15A circuit, and I'd changed them all over to LED, so I ran a couple cord reals from the ceiling on that same circuit to get away with some other stuff at the same time. But getting that new sub panel…what a game changer. Dedicated 240V for the compressor, the DC, the welders, and a spare that I use for the powder coating oven. Plus a couple 20A 120V circuits. Unfortunately, I don't have room for a 240V table saw in this shop…so that one has to wait…even if I had power for it. And I still have the original 20A house circuit and the overhead 15A circuit! It definitely makes me understand how important pre-planned electrical will be for my next shop!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I spoke too soon, the wind whipped my pear trees pretty good, many juvenile pears on the ground and my last peach tree which was starting to look good was completely destroyed.


----------



## pottz

oh man,yeah that peach tree is a goner yeti ! how high were the winds ?


----------



## EricFai

Yeti, that really stinks. The winds can kick up quickly around here, with these hot humid storms we have been getting.


----------



## RyanGi

Man that sucks. Hate seeing fruit trees come down.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, It is normal for motors to use more amps on start up. For example the 1 HP dust collector I found recently runs at about 9 amps but briefly hits 21 at start up. If you have 2 1-HP motors starting at the same time, you can easily get a 30+ amp surge. You might also have your electrician also replace that 15 amp breaker while he is there. I have heard that once they have tripped a few times, they can sometimes trip more easily. You might also ask about a slow blow breaker that can better handle a surge like that for a couple of seconds without tripping.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I know it's normal, Nathan. I just wish the manufacturers would list that startup draw so I could plan appropriately.

The problem is, code for an outbuilding here requires DFCI breakers, which means that startup surge can trip them (and a slow blow would not be to code, because of the arc-fault functionality). The only real solution is to overprovision the circuit, which means heavier wire, too.


----------



## Lazyman

I read that a basic surge protector can help prevent nuisance trips of arc fault breakers. It might be a myth but it might be worth a try if you have an old surge protector laying around. Many of them have a 15 amp breaker built in so you might need one for each machine?


----------



## JD77

Sorry to see that, Yeti. Losing that peach tree sucks. My grandmother had an old one that needed every one of its branches propped up just to hold the fruit. A windstorm eventually got it, too. Funny, I used to hate mowing around it as a kid but I sure wish I could go back just one more time.


----------



## therealSteveN

> George, feeding you a garden hose now. If I have enough length and avoid any snags, the end should be appearing at your place in a few years (assuming no EPA shutdown for an illegal pipeline 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Probably will only make it to the Mississippi and you should get a bit of a return, probably muddy, but wet. If I see a snaky hose wiggling around I'll try to angle it so the wet stuff gets a downhill roll.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I spoke too soon, the wind whipped my pear trees pretty good, many juvenile pears on the ground and my last peach tree which was starting to look good was completely destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Now thats a darn shame right there. Kilt in the prime of it's young life.

It's amazing that fence is still straight, and standing.

Monday night North of me, and South of Bandit we had 4 tornados on the deck here. One went through 4 counties. Miraculously the biggest damage was it took out a side wall of a Meijer's warehouse about 3 miles from where I used to live.


----------



## HokieKen

Get out the sawmill and slab that Peach up Yeti! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

FYI, if there are any turners near Yeti, I bet there is a truckload of Bradford Pear on the ground…


----------



## HokieKen

I went out to check on my tomato plants this morning and a chipmunk had found it's way inside the netting I have over them. When y'all were kids did you ever take a rubber bouncy ball in a hallway and throw it as hard as you could against one wall and see how many times it would bounce between the walls before it hit the ground? Well that's what a chipmunk trying to get out of garden netting looks like. I almost peed laughing so hard. At first I was gonna kill it but I ended up feeling so sorry for it I pulled up one of the stakes so it could get out!


----------



## bigblockyeti

The weather channel indicated we could expect gusts up to 60mph which I'm betting we had. That tree is in a relatively protected area of the back yard and on the other side of the fence is a row of healthy, mature Leyland cypress, except for the one cut off just above the fence that leaned over in high winds and saturated soil two years ago. It's too small to mill up and I don't think I could smoke anything on my propane grill so it'll be firewood for the fire pit. That Leyland cypress that leaned over tore up the top of the tree pretty good and I've been nursing it back to health ever since. In hindsight I should have just invited the neighbor to replace the peach tree when it was damaged. To add insult to injury, my big nectarine tree died last month also.

Things could have been worse, quarter sized hail was apparently floating around and all my vehicles live in the driveway with an overstuffed garage but they hey were spared and we had no hail.


----------



## Lazyman

> FYI, if there are any turners near Yeti, I bet there is a truckload of Bradford Pear on the ground…
> 
> - HokieKen


If you can find large enough trunks, it saws up into pretty nice wood too. It looks a little like black cherry, but more orange and seems more dense too. The wood near crotches, which is where they usually break in a storm, often has some pretty interesting wavy or tiger grain figure too.


----------



## EarlS

Apparently Bradford Pear is considered an invasive species in IA. Wonder if my neighbor would object if I cut the big Bradford Pears down that are in his front yard? Can't be any worse than the neighbor that cut a very nice walnut (18-20" dia., tall and straight) down in his back yard along the tree line and promptly made it into firewood.


----------



## HokieKen

I've never heard of it being an invasive species Earl. It's considered ornamental and was planted prolifically in a lot of developments around here that were built in the 80s and 90s. It's since proven to be pretty fragile and short lived so I don't think they get planted much anymore. I never fail to find a few branches or cut up pieces by the road after a big storm with high winds.

If you want some to learn with, it turns very well and like Nathan said, it has a nice look to it and sometimes even a little figure in the grain. I have far more than I'll get turned before it dries out too much.


----------



## EarlS

So I should cut down the neighbor's trees. Gotcha!! Kenny is always helpful in situations like this ;+)


----------



## controlfreak

Bradford's are invasive and I can see many out in overgrown fields and such. My mother loved them back in the eighties when they were popular. I have two in the back yard that may need to go but if you keep pruning the lower limbs you can largely eliminate the splitting issue. Maybe I should get a lathe before I remove them.


----------



## Lazyman

It is also known as Callery Pear with the Bradford cultivar being the one that has the crappy branch form that breaks so easily. They are (over) planted in plenty of yards around here but for some reason do not seem to reproduce and go native. The Bradford version was probably grown commercially using cuttings from the same original plant so are genetically all the same tree and may not be able to reproduce without a genetically different one to pollinate it (my theory anyway). So the only nuisance around here is that they are so susceptible to storm and ice damage which is is a boon for me because they are one of the best free turning woods available and I just have to wait for a storm to get more. The wood is especially great for beginners to learn how to use HSS tools.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man, when it rains it pours. Went up to my property and found this sitting there having ripped up (not neatly pruned) some formerly nice trees that were 25-30' from the power line. The PoCo seems to have less than inteligent folks taking care of clearing around the lines, last time they sprayed some trees I had planted and they got to pay for more to the tune of $800, this time is probably going to be a wee bit more expensive. The thing appears to have a hydraulic leak too and is ~100' from a tributary to our local lake water supply. I suspect the EPA is going to have a field day with this one!


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## Keebler1

First celtic knot pen I have made. Black cherry and the knot is made with leather.


----------



## EricFai

That is sharp Keebler. I have yet to try a Celtic knot.


----------



## Keebler1

Its not hard Eric. Dont cut all the way through the blank. I used my mitre guide for my table saw with a board screwed to it to make the cuts. Used epoxy to glue fill material. May try with the bandsaw next ro7nd just to try and get a thinner knot. Thats assuming I make another. Just glued up blanks for 2 pens. One of them is gonna get glutter all over since I cast 3 different kinds in the blank


----------



## Keebler1

Need a thickness guage for the walls of one of my projects. Needs to go at least 7" deep that wont break the bank. Any suggestions?


----------



## pottz

> First celtic knot pen I have made. Black cherry and the knot is made with leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


ok my friend im gonna give it straight up.the green opener i dont care for,your honey comb just doesn't work,pattern is off.that celtic knot though is spot on man.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz the honeycomb is off due to 2 different sizes used on each side. Didnt know what it would look like. Next time ill do it different if I do it again


----------



## pottz

> Pottz the honeycomb is off due to 2 different sizes used on each side. Didnt know what it would look like. Next time ill do it different if I do it again
> 
> - Keebler1


hey hope i didn't offend buddy but i never sugar cote things,serves no purpose. you just use that as a learning experience. now that pencil you made me,killer !


----------



## HokieKen

> Need a thickness guage for the walls of one of my projects. Needs to go at least 7" deep that wont break the bank. Any suggestions?
> 
> - Keebler1


These are the only ones I know of Keebler.


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, check Taylor Tools, I have purchased calipers from them, reasonable price.


----------



## Keebler1

Which would work the best these or these?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think the Bighorn ones would go near as deep as you want Keebs. The Veritas should work quite well.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok guess I will order them this weekend


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz no offense taken. Its always a crapshoot when I cast a blank. Never know what Ill get till its turned


----------



## Lazyman

Are you trying to get an exact measurement or just get an idea about how thick it is. I bought one from Taytools that they do not sell anymore but before I got it, I just used a 10 gauge solid copper wire bent to sort of mimic a caliper shape. Basically, you bend it so that it is just slightly bigger than the size you want, slide it inside and when it just barely makes contact on both sides, you know you are close to the desired thickness. You can slide it in or out to check for a consistent thickness. You can also bend it when it is contact and when you slide it back out you can see the approximate thickness. Not exact but I actually still use it sometimes.

Of course, you can make one out wood too.


----------



## EricFai

Nathan, that's an interesting idea for a caliper, I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Keebler1

Need to get wall thickness at bottom where I cant get my fingers. Dont need exact measurements but considering the fact I am coating the inside woth epoxy need to know how thick the walls are so I dont completely blow it apart


----------



## Lazyman

It actually works very well and is quite versatile, especially in hard to reach areas because you can bend it into any shape you want. I used to keep a couple of different lengths with my lateh tools but the longer one has walked off. Probably got re-tasked for some other purpose. In some ways it is actually easier to use than one you have to lock with a wing nut or use two hands to take a measurement. Best of all it was free because I just stripped the outer insulation off of a ROMEX remnant. I used the red wire because it is easier to find when you lay it someplace weird. I don't remember where I got the idea but it was sort of a DUH moment when I first saw it.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good solution Nathan. I wad trying to think of how you could add an extension to a shorter caliper. But if the wire is stiff enough, your way eliminates the caliper.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Need a thickness guage for the walls of one of my projects. Needs to go at least 7" deep that wont break the bank. Any suggestions?
> 
> - Keebler1


You could make your own. I use a double caliper (2 S's pinned at the center). I made sure that the tips touch at the same time, then use it to measure inside my bowls. One side goes in to measure the bowl, the outer I can measure to get a reading. It won't be good to the thousandth, but works for my stuff.


----------



## drsurfrat

man, you guys are fast responders…


----------



## controlfreak

> Man, when it rains it pours. Went up to my property and found this sitting there having ripped up (not neatly pruned) some formerly nice trees that were 25-30 from the power line. The PoCo seems to have less than inteligent folks taking care of clearing around the lines,
> - bigblockyeti


The other day I saw a new way of clearing the power right of way behind my office. A helicopter was lingering for a while and bobbing up and down. It had a rig with eight large circular saws trimming branches.


----------



## Lazyman

In one of the James Bond movies, the villain used one of those helicopter tree trimmers to try to kill Mr Bond.


----------



## Keebler1

I ordered the one Kenny suggested. Seemed to me to be the easiest way to go even though it was the most expensive. Removing pews at church and I have managed to crack the boards on 2 different furniture dollies. Oops


----------



## HokieKen

Lunch time


----------



## splintergroup

Beer, not just for breakfast anymore!

(really just liquid bread)


----------



## HokieKen

It does a body good!


----------



## HokieKen

Dinner time


----------



## RichBolduc

I did smoked meatloaf Kenny










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmm that looks good!

This is my woodworking for this weekend (and several more to come).









Treehouse sans plans. Should be fun!


----------



## HokieKen

Also 4 tubaates and 4 forbafors and a box of nails came in just south of $200. Ugh. I'm gonna have to sell one of these kids to afford the rest of em.


----------



## Keebler1

With the price of food going up not sure you could get enough for your kid to pay for it


----------



## pottz

> Mmmm that looks good!
> 
> This is my woodworking for this weekend (and several more to come).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treehouse sans plans. Should be fun!
> 
> - HokieKen


your a little old to play in treehouses kenny ? i know you say it's for the kids but we know who it's really for ! you putting in a kegarator ?


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno about a kegerator but there will be a comfy chair and room for a cooler ;-)

Second dinner time


----------



## pottz

> I dunno about a kegerator but there will be a comfy chair and room for a cooler ;-)
> 
> Second dinner time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


right a cooler for the juice boxes,of course !
hey to be honest id love a grownup treehouse. you ever watch treehouse masters,those aint for kids !


----------



## EricFai

Those are really neat tree house they build, all over the top. There is a farm around the corner from me, they have an adult tree house. I looked it up online, $400 a night.


----------



## HokieKen

I actually plan to give this one solid bones. Then when the kids outgrow it, I'll revamp it for me and the wife. I'm even building it with steps instead of a ladder for us old folks ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Don't forget the fireman's pole and zip line.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Man, when it rains it pours. Went up to my property and found this sitting there having ripped up (not neatly pruned) some formerly nice trees that were 25-30 from the power line. The PoCo seems to have less than inteligent folks taking care of clearing around the lines,
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> The other day I saw a new way of clearing the power right of way behind my office. A helicopter was lingering for a while and bobbing up and down. It had a rig with eight large circular saws trimming branches.
> 
> - controlfreak


At the old place, way in the back, we had high power lines running through our land. Yearly they had a guy in a Cessna, that flew over the top of the lines on windless days, and dropped a powder. A few days to a week later, it was all dying. I was back there mowing once, and he was coming along. I about crapped a biscuit. I thought I was walking dead. He veered off before he got close to me, and quit dusting, after I got gone, he came back. Guess he had a spotter.

About a week later I was in the barn, and a strange truck pulled in, It was the pilot, he came along to let me know he didn't want to frighten me, so he pulled off. He said he loaded the plane, and usually got quite a bit on himself. I guess the stuff was safe for humans, and animals, just didn't like plant/tree growth.


----------



## therealSteveN

Rich that meatloaf looks good. Any problem getting it to stay together?

Friday the Wife and I were at Jungle Jims, we picked up some meat, and staples, but mostly she got a case of wine, and they were having the Fathers Day BEER BASH, they had something like 250 craft beers, and a TON of other drinkable delights. It was not as hot as it's been, but it was pretty inebriated outside. Made me think I want to go to Octoberfest in Germany before I croak.

I shoulda taken pictures. DOH!!!!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny


----------



## RichBolduc

Nope, stayed together no problem. 3 egg's and a little extra on the bread crumbs helps. It was delicious

Rich



> Rich that meatloaf looks good. Any problem getting it to stay together?
> 
> - therealSteveN


----------



## splintergroup

> I dunno about a kegerator but there will be a comfy chair and room for a cooler ;-)
> 
> Second dinner time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


You must be a Hobbit, 3rd breakfast, 2nd dinner. Doy you also have hairy feet?

Good luck with the tree house! Those can be fun to build.

I can see you getting more visitors with chain saws to your door asking if you'd be willing to sell that tree. A lot of valuable wood in a tree like that 8^)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i just found Kennys *NEXT BANDSAW* :<)))))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny Tony. That's about 45 miles up the road from me ;-)

Splitergroup, I had big Cherry not far from that Walnut that I had felled this spring. There was a small Walnut in the way of where it needed to fall so I told the guy to go ahead and cut it too. It was a beanpole that wasn't very healthy anyway. When he was out here cutting them, the neighbor asked if he was cutting the big Walnut too. The neighbor said if I decided to drop the big one, that he'd give me $500 for it. I said it ain't going anywhere but if it was, it would be going into my garage ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

And 10-4 on the hairy feet. But my wife won't let me sell pics of them anymore :-(


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hi again folks! I've been away from LJs for a few weeks. Which is just as well since I have been away from woodworking for a lot longer lol!
Kenny, best luck with the treehouse!
I like to make mine freestanding so they don't damage a tree. But I've seen some awesome ones built right into a tree too.


----------



## RichBolduc

I don't know how the hell I did this without a lathe… Need to straighten the drawer fronts a little, doe the face frame and touch up the pain on the upper doors.










Rich


----------



## EarlS

That's a tight fit Rich.

I've been practicing on the lathe all day. I have a lathe tool handle that isn't too bad, a lot of ridges and not very smooth curves. I also learned that sandpaper isn't quite the fix all I was hoping for. Making bead is a lot more challenging than I thought it would be.

I did manage to saw through the point of the live end because I thought sawing off the extra copper pipe for the ferule would be easier on the lathe than trying to do it the usual way.


----------



## RichBolduc

There's about 1/2" on both sides of the lower and about 1 1/4" on each side of the upper. Had to re-sand parts of the upper doors thanks to drips underneath. Need to figure out how far forward I'm moving it, cut the base board and then I'll start with the face frame and get that in. Should be a lot easier than the rest of the cabinet.

Rich



> That s a tight fit Rich.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## pottz

well got started on my second big swap project today,parts all cut out and ready for assembly.i might be all done before the sign up deadline.i figure it will leave more time for beer research !


----------



## EricFai

I though the swap was closed out for sign up. And No, I have to sit this one out. I'll just hang out on the side lines.


----------



## pottz

> I though the swap was closed out for sign up. And No, I have to sit this one out. I ll just hang out on the side lines.
> 
> - Eric


nope you got until 7/18 to reconsider my friend.hope you changer your mind.kenny started early because the pen swap fizzled.but the swap is on the regular schedule.


----------



## jeffswildwood

What a week end. Power went out Friday evening about 3:00 pm and just came back on today about 2:00 pm.


----------



## pottz

> What a week end. Power went out Friday evening about 3:00 pm and just came back on today about 2:00 pm.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


oh man that is a long time without power.hell if our's goes out here and isn't back on in an hour or two,the wife brings out some words only a truck driver uses-lol.


----------



## duckmilk

> i just found Kennys *NEXT BANDSAW* :<)))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That doesn't sound like a horrible price for that machine, but I'm not really informed on the going price of those. Maybe you should post that on some different threads.


----------



## duckmilk

Spent the weekend helping my wife get to a horse event in OK, only cost me about $150 in diesel and 7 hours of driving today. She never gave me the card I know she bought.


----------



## pottz

> i just found Kennys *NEXT BANDSAW* :<)))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> That doesn t sound like a horrible price for that machine, but I m not really informed on the going price of those. Maybe you should post that on some different threads.
> 
> - duckmilk


hey duck i dont see you on the list,you are gonna join us i hope.a beer/bq without the duck would be very hollow !!!! you still have a few weeks to join,and you are…....right ?


----------



## JD77

That's not much of a weekend, Jeff, but its a glorious feeling when it comes back on. I hope its not been as hot and muggy as it's been here.

My boy was out in it all week at Boy Scout camp, 95+ and humid. It had everyone dragging. There was no need to dry off after the showers because you'd be just as wet after the hike back to the campsite and your towel wasn't really dry from the last time anyway. Fortunately I was able to split the week with another dad so I only got 3 nights of it. Fortunately, you don't remember the heat, just the fun.


----------



## therealSteveN

> And 10-4 on the hairy feet. But my wife won't let me sell pics of them anymore :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


I had ya pegged for a Wookie. Well, a green cape wearing, pink bunny suit wearing, Wookie, that likes beer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Yea, at least it was cool. We had a storm come through and a tree fell on my neighbors power lines. Enough power to break his power pole. But when that happened, it burnt his transformer and somehow burnt up a large one just up the road. It sent sparks, fire and oil running down on the ground before it kicked. EPA had a crew there quickly cleaning up the oil. They had to dog up all around it and hauls the dirt off in 55 gallon drums. It was Sunday before the power company showed up and replaced them. Neighbor is still without power. He has to replace his 18 foot pole, his meter and box.


----------



## EarlS

Duck - sounds like similar to my Father's Day.

Wife was supposed to work all day Saturday. I got home from my 8:00 AM haircut and she was home. Apparently the clinic called her off. So Saturday was spent running errands with her. With Sunday being Father's Day I had high hopes for a day in the shop. Turned out to be 3-4 hours which was better than nothing. Hard to tell her not to make Father's Day breakfast for me.

I managed to almost get one lathe handle made. Yep - I'm slow, plus I had to clean up the shop before I could make another mess.


----------



## HokieKen

> That s a tight fit Rich.














> I ve been practicing on the lathe all day. I have a lathe tool handle that isn t too bad, a lot of ridges and not very smooth curves. I also learned that sandpaper isn t quite the fix all I was hoping for. Making bead is a lot more challenging than I thought it would be.
> 
> I did manage to saw through the point of the live end because I thought sawing off the extra copper pipe for the ferule would be easier on the lathe than trying to do it the usual way.
> 
> - EarlS


Beading is harder than it looks. What tool are you using to roll them? I find a small spindle gouge is an easier option (less likely to catch) but a skew may be required depending on the size and geometry you're shooting for. The diamond carbide tool does a fair job too if you don't need really tight grooves.

Sandpaper can fix a lot but not everything and it's definitely not as efficient as you would think. If you do find yourself using it a lot, you may want to get some that's made specifically for turning. For me, regular 3M paper like I use on flatwork clogs up and turns useless pretty quick. Especially at higher grits.


----------



## HokieKen

Father's Day was pretty good for me. I got a few hours in the shop to work on some hand planes I've been rehabbing and I got both of the things I had on my wishlist.









And I fired up the egg for some steak, chicken, shrimp and corn-on-the-cob. Actually the corn got done on the propane. There wasn't enough room on the egg for it. When I got my egg, I floundered a bit on whether to get the large or the XL. Now I'm really glad I got the XL!

Any of you guys with a BGE got a good recommendation for an ash shovel? I've tried two and neither worked well either because of the size or the angle of the scoop to the handle.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, sorry that you were without power but I'm glad it was this weekend at least! The weather was incredible up here  Lots of folks up here were in the dark after the storm Thursday night too. I don't think I know anyone who didn't have it back within 24 hours though.

Y'all know Duck will play. He always plays. He just likes to toy with me until close to the registration deadline ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Hi again folks! I ve been away from LJs for a few weeks. Which is just as well since I have been away from woodworking for a lot longer lol!
> Kenny, best luck with the treehouse!
> I like to make mine freestanding so they don t damage a tree. But I ve seen some awesome ones built right into a tree too.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Welcome back John! Hang around a bit. Maybe you need a beer swap to get you back in the swing? ;-)

I did decide to make the treehouse free-standing. It will be build around the tree but won't be attached to it or structurally dependent on it. This is a really healthy tree and is in a great spot to give the yard shade. I didn't want to damage the tree but I also figured it will continue to grow expand in diameter. So I figured if I wanted the structure to be stable long-term without frequent maintenance, I better not rely on a dynamic pillar for support!

I also figured putting it around a Walnut tree will make it fun to watch the grandkids when it's shedding the nuts )


----------



## Keebler1

Earl this is what I use for sanding my turnings. I can usually start at 240 grit and go up to 600 grit before putting finish on and polishing. This link is for his bulk 5 foot strips. I juat cut off a small piece. He also sells it in smaller strips but the bulk order is a better deal.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny I struggled with ashes in the past too. This isn't cheap but it's what I use now.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny I struggled with ashes in the past too. This isn't cheap but it's what I use now.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Doesn't get the ashes that fall around the sides though does it?


----------



## Keebler1

Wouldnt a shop vac work? Its how I clean out my treager. Still havent justified a BGE


----------



## HokieKen

Shop vac does work but it's not kind to the filter.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Kenny I struggled with ashes in the past too. This isn't cheap but it's what I use now.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Doesn t get the ashes that fall around the sides though does it?
> 
> - HokieKen


No but none of the other shovels do either. This gets the majority. I still take the whole thing apart and clean it out a couple times a year.


----------



## Lazyman

> Kenny I struggled with ashes in the past too. This isn't cheap but it's what I use now.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Doesn t get the ashes that fall around the sides though does it?
> 
> - HokieKen


You don't need a shovel. Just use a leaf blower to make them magically disappear.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, built around a walnut tree sounds AWESOME. And in that case, all the more important not to damage the tree in the process - your kids will need that trunk for lumber someday haha! And yeah, those nuts will make dangerous projectiles soon enough.

Jeff, a 24-hour power outage down here could prove fatal. Temps at or above 100 with heat indices higher than that nearly every day in my area; overnight lows close to 80; and not a drop of rain. I think we're in our 3rd week of this heat wave.


----------



## Lazyman

I learned to turn a bead using Doc Green's write up on the skew before I even tried to find a YouTube video. While Youtube videos are probably quicker, I actually got pretty good at the basic skew work just following his write up. I basically mounted a scrap and covered it with v-grooves, beads and coves. (He calls a bead a couple of convex curves). Coves are definitely easier with a small or detail spindle gouge and a small spindle gouge work fairly well when doing beads but I generally try to just stay with the skew so that I am not switching back and forth.

I got a little father's day turning in myself


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - I will keep that in mind. Didn't know you can order Mirka like that. I exclusively use Mirka Abranet for my 5" ROS. I also have rolls of PSA sandpaper that I've been using. The Abranet is much more pliable so it handles the curves better.

Kenny - I use the little scraper thing you can get from BGE and the shop vac if I want to clean it all out. Did n't know about the fancy ash pan that Dave posted.

Nathan - thanks for the link. I'll read that at lunch.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice vase Nathan

Kenny use shop vac with a seperator in front

Earl those bulk sheets i showed you isnt wide enough for your ROS but is perfect for lathe work and it works great for wet sanding. I stole a cookie sheet from my wife and I keep a small thing with water in it. Put the cookie sheet on the ways so I dont get water on them and mess them up. I have also bought that brown paper from lowes in the paint section to put over the ways when finishing and that worked as well


----------



## HokieKen

Too much to drag around Keebler. Honestly, that's probably more the reason than the filter. Dragging the vac out to where the grills are is a PITA.


----------



## duckmilk

> Spent the weekend helping my wife get to a horse event in OK, only cost me about $150 in diesel and 7 hours of driving today. She never gave me the card I know she bought.
> 
> - duckmilk


Now I have mud on my face. Got ready for bed, turned down the sheet, and there were 2 (two) cards on my pillow, one from my wife and another from the 2 dogs.



> Kenny I struggled with ashes in the past too. This isn't cheap but it's what I use now.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I looked at that but it says it will not fit the XL BGE and looked some more but didn't see one that did. I did see this though which looks like it would work for Kenny's egg but still kinda pricey.


----------



## duckmilk

I told my wife I was going to join but her reaction was less than favorable. I have a couple of projects to finish up for her first.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks duck but the problem with that is the problem with just cleaning it from the top - have to remove the fire ring and fire box to get to it. Which isn't a HUGE deal but they're big heavy ceramic pieces and my Egg lives on my concrete patio so I don't want to tempt fate any more often than absolutely necessary…


----------



## pottz

plenty of time duck,and your gonna be drinkin beer anyway !


----------



## HokieKen

If I let my wife's unfavorable reactions dictate my projects, there would be no beer swap ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Oh she will let me, I just have to finish her stuff first.


----------



## HokieKen

You mean "her stuff" is finite? There is a bottom line on your honeydo list?


----------



## EricFai

Wow, first time I have heard that there is a bottom to those honey dew list. Maybe there us light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You mean "her stuff" is finite? There is a bottom line on your honeydo list?
> 
> - HokieKen


Exactly.


----------



## RyanGi

Earl - the abranet sheets by Mirka are awesome. The variety pack gets you all you need. Well worth it and long lasting.


----------



## RyanGi

Ken- you might try to find an old fire place set…those usually have a long handled ash shovel that fits inside the lower vent of the BGEl I made something like it in shop class when I was in school. It sat in a box for years. I found it one day and said…you know what??? It works perfectly. Just folded up and welded 14g steel with a handle, but it's the right size to scoop out ash, the the tall sides make it a winner. You could make one yourself without issue…


----------



## therealSteveN

> There is a bottom line on your honeydo list?
> 
> - HokieKen


{{{{ SHUDDERS at the thought }}}}}} I am in deep Kimchi….


----------



## duckmilk

> You mean "her stuff" is finite? There is a bottom line on your honeydo list?
> 
> - HokieKen


 I have to make a sliding door for the laundry room, that's the big one. But, I need to get one other project off the bench first.
The other is a picture frame out of barn wood or something similar. Finding the wood for that is the hardest part.
Then, search for some parts and fire up the forge to make something for this swap. That forging would be in July/August. Oy! Muy caliente!!
We are also going to be in NM for an atv ride in August for about a week.


----------



## duckmilk

Here is our new purchase to take to the atv ride.


----------



## EricFai

I need one of those ATV's, it would be fun up in the mountains.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's a fine ride Duck!


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, Have you pulled the trigger on that other toyl yet.


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I want a golf cart or sxs so bad.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Here is our new purchase to take to the atv ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


Pooch is ready to ride.


----------



## therealSteveN

Back to the BBQ aspect. Got up at 0 dark thirty this morning, fired up the smoker. 7.8 pound Boston Butt with some flavoring rubbed on it's fine exterior, is in the first part of an approximate 12 hour burn…...

Dinner is somewhere around 7 tonight. Thinking some beans, and veggies to go with it the first time, then some sammiches on follow up eats. Strawberries are just perfect here right now. I see some of them for dessert. Beer???? Well, yeah…...


----------



## EarlS

Meanwhile, some of us are sitting in the cubicle farm for the next 10 hours chasing electrons around the computer screen.

Gonna be 101 with plenty of humidity today. Too hot for the daily 2 hour bike ride. Looks like a perfect recipe for some shop time after work. Plus, the latest Bell Forest order should be here this afternoon. Might even get some preliminary layout work done for the swap items.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Man, when it rains it pours. Went up to my property and found this sitting there having ripped up (not neatly pruned) some formerly nice trees that were 25-30 from the power line. The PoCo seems to have less than inteligent folks taking care of clearing around the lines,
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> The other day I saw a new way of clearing the power right of way behind my office. A helicopter was lingering for a while and bobbing up and down. It had a rig with eight large circular saws trimming branches.
> 
> - controlfreak


That would have actually been better to avoid tearing up the turf with a 15T+ machine. Most of the lines are on the side of a twisty road and it just happens to take a short cut across the end of my property and a sliver of the neighbor's property behind me. My property would otherwise be forest (only 150') and the neighbor's a lawn so aerial dropped dusting powder wouldn't be necessary or cost effective given road access to the vast majority of the lines. I won't see the full extent of the damage until I get home from the beach unless the side neighbor shoots me a picture. Having this happen at home isn't the best way to generate a relaxing vacation.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

the perfect toy for 2 or 4 hunters nice can am Duck :<)))))))))))))


----------



## mikeacg

I'm thinking I may have to drop out of Lumberjocks completely… Apparently the website doesn't like VPNs. I haven't been able to log in all weekend and it took me 30 minutes to find an IP it did like this morning… Never had so much trouble before…
Sure gonna miss you guys!
Mike

Any suggestions? (and if you answer on here I probably won't be able to read it!)


----------



## HokieKen

Mike, try logging out when you're done. I get that "IP address is marked as spam" message sometimes when I try to log in on my phone. Connecting to wifi fixes it though. YMMV…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've been using the 1.1.1.1 VPN from CloudFlare for over six months, Mike. Also available from https://cloudflarewarp.com/ - no issues as far as I've seen, and I even manage to go longer with both my phone and iPad logged in at the same time before one of them gets logged out by LJs.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken- you might try to find an old fire place set…those usually have a long handled ash shovel that fits inside the lower vent of the BGEl I made something like it in shop class when I was in school. It sat in a box for years. I found it one day and said…you know what??? It works perfectly. Just folded up and welded 14g steel with a handle, but it's the right size to scoop out ash, the the tall sides make it a winner. You could make one yourself without issue…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RyanGi


That's pretty close to what I have Ryan. We burned wood for heat when I was a kid and my mom's a hoarder so she still had the one from the old wood stove. It barely fits in the gap in the fire bowl but the angle of the scoop to the handle is such that I can only get ashes at the back and I dump most of those out when I try to withdraw it. And it's well-made from a really thick gauge sheet metal and ornately bent so I'm not gonna go to bending and grinding on it to save a few bucks. Believe it or not!


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

I'm getting it on all my computers (home and store) and they are all on wifi. I'll keep playing with it. I could probably try one of my tablets but it is so cumbersome on them. I have an old Microsoft Surface that I could sacrifice to the internet gods…

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

Also, Mike, I'm unable to send you email directly. Artcentergraphics.com gets an unknown host bounce-message through both of my email ISPs.


----------



## Lazyman

You could try disabling the VPN just long enough to log in and immediately re-enable. LJ often usually won't let me log in on my AT&T phone but if I log in from wifi first, it will work for weeks before I have to log in again regardless of how I connect. Interestingly enough, if I enable VPN on my phone (Norton VPN), LJ lets me log in as well.

Kind of odd that Cricket has not commented on any of the various threads that have popped up about VPN or IP marked as spam issues. You might send here an IM to see if she responds.

BTW, have you checked with your VPN provider or maybe whoever is hosting your server?


----------



## therealSteveN

Mike we've got SurfShark as our VPN, it's one of the better rated ones Nationally. I used to have to turn it off to log in here, and after being logged in, I could turn it back on. SurfShark has made changes recently, and now except to sign into Goofle I can leave it on all the time, EXCEPT a few instances. I think financial institutions, and the Gubmit are pretty hard on VPN's. They wanna know who is getting on their line. Goofle obviously does so they can spy on you.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, Have you pulled the trigger on that other toyl yet.
> 
> - Lazyman


It's going to be here tomorrow and the belts from Combat the next day. Gotta build that little bench to hold it.


----------



## Keebler1

New toy a 2×72?


----------



## duckmilk

Yep


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Duck! Life is about to get good


----------



## duckmilk

Now, if it wasn't so hot in the shop.


----------



## duckmilk

Just a heads up guys. Had the A/C guy out to check our system and maintenance. Glad I did, the capacitor was getting weak and was not the correct one anyway, which I already knew. Better to get it corrected now than having troubles in August.


----------



## EarlS

Swap prototype parts teaser alert










Potts can't be the only one working on his swap items


----------



## duckmilk

Olympic Rings?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

olympic ring mug no doubt LOL :<)))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Potts can't be the only one working on his swap items


I've gotten most of the wood milled for mine. Found that one of my fairly sound-looking pieces of butternut was full of trails when I resawed it in half.


----------



## pottz

> Potts can t be the only one working on his swap items
> 
> I've gotten most of the wood milled for mine. Found that one of my fairly sound-looking pieces of butternut was full of trails when I resawed it in half.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


just one of those wonderful surprises in woodworking dave. ca or epoxy,easy peasy.


----------



## pottz

> Swap prototype parts teaser alert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potts can t be the only one working on his swap items
> 
> - EarlS


hell im about done and ready to ship ladies !!!! but that just gives me more time for beer research.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Getting ready for the 4th my wife saw a picture of a flag a friend made. I have it just about done. I have another friend that will cnc the stars at no charge.


----------



## pottz

> Getting ready for the 4th my wife saw a picture of a flag a friend made. I have it just about done. I have another friend that will cnc the stars at no charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


id love to do a wood flag but no where to put one.but i do fly a flag on a 15' pole 24/7/365 lit at night.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl's makin' a beer-drinker's urinal. You start with one target but have to add an extra one after each beer.

That flag is great WM!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - HokieKen


i would have made it serve ice cold apple jack LOL :<)))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

> Also, Mike, I'm unable to send you email directly. Artcentergraphics.com gets an unknown host bounce-message through both of my email ISPs.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ditto Mike. I tried to send you an e-mail too and it was undeliverable.


----------



## therealSteveN

My cook ended up being surprisingly short. I started it right at 6AM, expected it to go every bit of 12 hours, probably more like 14 hours if you go with 2 hours per pound, and possibly more depending on the length of the stall. I ended up taking it off the grill at 4:20PM with an internal temp of 206 degrees. I took my wrapped, very limp parcel and put it into a cooler then. My Wife was out running in 100+ feels like temp (silly Woman) so I had to let it rest a bit, and that rest ended up being until 7:45PM.

I took it out of the cooler, unwrapped it. As I lifted it off the paper the bone squirted out. Never had one do that cooking them in the oven….

Here is a pic of it on the tray. I had squeezed it 4 times with both hands at this point. I didn't see much point in doing more.










Sucker tasted fantastic. Applewood pellets, perfection. We ate a bit. Bagged a bunch for Sammiches, and froze enough to make about 8 more sammiches at a later date.

Before I unwrapped it, I stuck my instant read thermometer in, and it still was 183 degrees, ended up being just about perfect to serve it. That cooler thing really works, allows the meat to relax, while still keeping it pretty darn warm.


----------



## EarlS

I'm trying to pretend the various raw veggies I'm munching on for lunch is actually the pork in the picture. Not working very well. I am getting the apple taste just now since I'm eating an apple.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pretty good morning in the shop, mostly cutting some dovetails, but I needed to enhance the stability of the butternut a little more due to having laid a dovetail right in a knot. CA glue plus accelerator seems to have done the trick.










We had spaghetti here last night and I had the bright idea of asking my sweetie if I should just make a meatless sauce and then chop up some Italian sausage to add to mine. She thought that was the best idea I've had in months, which says something or other, I guess.

Put on almost ten pounds in a weekend visiting friends up by Boulder, CO over the weekend, so there are some salads in my future, as well. But it's also cocktail on the veranda weather, so I'm going to try making an Aperol Manhattan, which may be my summer drink for this summer (lower calorie than beer!). We'll see…


----------



## mikeacg

> Also, Mike, I'm unable to send you email directly. Artcentergraphics.com gets an unknown host bounce-message through both of my email ISPs.
> - Dave Polaschek


Actually Dave, that is my fault! GoDaddy 'jumped the shark', converting all my free emails to paid Outlook accounts and I refuse to put money in Bill Gates' pocket so I changed my email accounts. I'll look at updating my info! Good catch!!

I have updated my website to reflect the new address and have emailed those of you who I have had contact with via email.

I'm working on some solutions for the problem with the VPN. Seems to be better today! The last week has been crazy with personal issues and I didn't have the temperament to think coherently…

Mike


----------



## JD77

Did a little swap research while at the soccer game tonight. The home team lost, but I think I found a winner!

Also, my new bandsaw blade just showed up, so I count that as progress on my projects, too. Now to decide what I am going to make….


----------



## HokieKen

I live in America JD. We go to baseball games in the summer. We go to soccer games… well we don't go to soccer games. ;-)


----------



## JD77

If it helps, Kenny, they were showing the Arkansas v Ole Miss game highlights on the endzone screens, because, in America, if we play soccer, its on a football field! Woo Pig!


----------



## bndawgs

That Arkansas/Ole Miss game was a good game. I thought Ole Miss was going to pull it out in the bottom of the 9th.


----------



## pottz

> I live in America JD. We go to baseball games in the summer. We go to soccer games… well we don t go to soccer games. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


well by the amount of fans in that pic. id say your right kenny-lol.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## therealSteveN

Love that pic. I have an old friend won't drink anything but that P water. He's getting a picchur…..


----------



## pottz

> - HokieKen


yep, right next to the deuche !


----------



## JD77

> well by the amount of fans in that pic. id say your right kenny-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, it's typically about 3000 people, which is pretty good for 3rd tier soccer. Sitting in a 55,000 seat stadium makes it look pretty sparse, even with everyone sitting on the side with shade. Then too, we tend to sit on the end by the visitors with a bunch of other families so the kids can heckle the visiting goal tender in the first half. That should be 'Merica enough for Kenny.


----------



## RichT

Wait. It can get worse. I was sitting at the bar in the Louisiana Kitchen restaurant in NO and the guy sitting next to me was ordering Bud Lite-and drinking it over ice.



> - HokieKen


----------



## pottz

> well by the amount of fans in that pic. id say your right kenny-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, it s typically about 3000 people, which is pretty good for 3rd tier soccer. Sitting in a 55,000 seat stadium makes it look pretty sparse, even with everyone sitting on the side with shade. Then too, we tend to sit on the end by the visitors with a bunch of other families so the kids can heckle the visiting goal tender in the first half. That should be Merica enough for Kenny.
> 
> - JD77


reminds me of indoor soccer back in the eighties i used to go to all the games at the forum in L.A. there would be about 1500 people in an arena that held about 18000.it was cool though you could just sit anywhere you wanted.i loved the sport but it just didn't catch on.


----------



## pottz

> Wait. It can get worse. I was sitting at the bar in the Louisiana Kitchen restaurant in NO and the guy sitting next to me was ordering Bud Lite-and drinking it over ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - Rich


kinda as bad as people that drink a cabernet on ice !


----------



## splintergroup

Or the folks who take a fine tequila and mix it with OJ, fine whiskey mixed with Coke, etc. 8^P


----------



## bndawgs

Now we're beer shaming bud light drinkers?


----------



## pottz

> Or the folks who take a fine tequila and mix it with OJ, fine whiskey mixed with Coke, etc. 8^P
> 
> - splintergroup


now i drink whiskey with sprite but it's not what youd sip on the rocks,more like seagrams vo.


----------



## splintergroup

Yeah, no problems with mixed, but leave the "good" stuff or those who appreciate it as it was created.

If the bottle is plastic, go ahead and mix.
If the bottle is glass and has a plain label, better check the quality first.
If the bottle is extra fancy and the label is extravagant, probably safe to go ahead and mix 8^)


----------



## pottz

> Now we re beer shaming bud light drinkers?
> 
> - Steve


hey talk to kenny,he threw out some bait and we bit ;-))


----------



## duckmilk

My wife is at a horse event in a really huge facility in OK, so I took our old John Deere Gator up for her to get around easier. Today, someone got out of it and didn't pull the parking brake, it took off down a slope and crashed into a barrier. Left rear wheel is not pointing in the same direction as the rest of it. Thank the good lord I talked her out of taking our new Can-Am.


----------



## EricFai

Glad no one was hurt Duck.


----------



## duckmilk

Just our feelings and pocketbook Eric


----------



## HokieKen

> Now we re beer shaming bud light drinkers?
> 
> - Steve


Of course not Steve. I have too much respect for ladies to insult them.


----------



## EricFai

And a little pride Duck.


----------



## duckmilk

> And a little pride Duck.
> 
> - Eric


I didn't do it nor did my wife, it was one of her friends.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Starting on my swap item tomorrow. I finally caught up on income producing projects. The latest is a set of end tables for the person I made the live edge table for.


----------



## JD77

Nice tables. What did you stain the legs with?


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Nice tables. What did you stain the legs with?
> 
> - JD77


The customer gave me the post stain. I just had make the cross boards and peg them. I supplied the walnut and the cross boards.


----------



## EricFai

WoodMaster, great looking tables.


----------



## HokieKen

I threw it off the truck and immediately said "you're a friggin moron" to myself before it even hit the ground…


----------



## Keebler1

I hate it when that happens Kenny. Go get a beer looks like its past due


----------



## EricFai

What Keebler said.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice end tables WM!

Kenny, go dig your holes and buy some Bud Light to mix with the Quickcrete. I hear it makes it set up faster.


----------



## pottz

> What Keebler said.
> 
> - Eric


settle down girls,it wont hurt you !!! uncle pottz promise !


----------



## pottz

> Starting on my swap item tomorrow. I finally caught up on income producing projects. The latest is a set of end tables for the person I made the live edge table for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


real nice work !


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, have you been on a crew, and have a guy hold up one of those bags above his head. And then someone else drives a knife into the bag. Said poor guy holding the bag, even better on a hot sticky day. Yea, practical jokers.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, have you been on a crew, and have a guy hold up one of those bags above his head. And then someone else drives a knife into the bag. Said poor guy holding the bag, even better on a hot sticky day. Yea, practical jokers.
> 
> - Eric


buddy ive mixed many a bag by hand in a wheel barrow or trough by hand so boo hoo !!!!


----------



## EricFai

I can mix cement too. All the footers and piers on the shop were mixed in a wheel barrow and poured by me. Great workout.


----------



## pottz

> I can mix cement too. All the footers and piers on the shop were mixed in a wheel barrow and poured by me. Great workout.
> 
> - Eric


you got that right !!! for me 10 bags max or im too old-lol.


----------



## EricFai

I went through 4 pallets. The real fun was when I started setting the 6×6 sill beams on top of the pillers. Because I knew from there it would go quicker on the build.


----------



## pottz

> I went through 4 pallets. The real fun was when I started setting the 6×6 sill beams on top of the pillers. Because I knew from there it would go quicker on the build.
> 
> - Eric


your nuts,and i mean that in a good way-lol!!!!!


----------



## EricFai

I have been told that before, along with a few other comments both good and bad.


----------



## pottz

> I have been told that before, along with a few other comments both good and bad.
> 
> - Eric


hey join me,ive been both myself my friend-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Nice end tables WM!
> 
> Kenny, go dig your holes and buy some Bud Light to mix with the Quickcrete. I hear it makes it set up faster.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yeah, and your posts will have less calories too = slimmer posts. I hear that's a thing with the fashionable pinkie elevated neuvo riche. You know, keeping up with the Joneses.

George, nice looking tables. Beefy things they are.


----------



## therealSteveN

Up in the middle of the night looking at aligned planets. A trip to the local observatory would have been a better shot at seeing more than some dots. Saw no sight of the lower Mercury.


----------



## EarlS

I managed to see all of them when I was on the way into work this morning (~4:30 AM). Saturn was a lot further back in the line than I expected and I could barely see a glimmer of Mercury.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all are crazy gettin' your wheelbarrows dirty! I set my post and brace it. Then I dump half the bag in then half the water. Then I mix it with my digging pole. Then I dump the other half and the rest of the water, mix it again and lightly tamp it. I use about 25% more water than is called for to allow for what's absorbed by the earth. No mess to clean up  If I was building a shop, I suppose I'd be more precise but for mailbox posts and treehouses and such, I'll wing it.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Kenny, go dig your holes and buy some Bud Light to mix with the Quickcrete. I hear it makes it set up faster.
> 
> - duckmilk


That's weird, I've heard that anything you put Bud Light in never gets hard.


----------



## controlfreak

I fill with dry sakrete and add water for fenceposts, hasn't failed me yet.

Tried using foam once, epic fail. I braced the post and added foam. When it expanded it pushed the post out of square. Note to others: The post bottom must be anchored with tamped soil or gravel and the top braced.


----------



## HokieKen

Good point CF, I guess I thought the bracing was obvious but I braced mine too. I haven't figured out a way to make a free-standing post stand straight while concrete cures. Yet.

One thing I did different on these treehouse posts that helps with keeping the posts plumb is that I dug out my holes about 2' deep and 18" diameter then I used a post hole digger to dig a hole just the size of the 4×4 about 6" deep in the bottom of that hole. That eliminated the step of having gravel or tamped dirt in the bottom. Worked well so far. I have 3 posts set. One to go then I get to start working on a deck built around a tree 8' in the air. Woo Hoo!


----------



## RichT

> Good point CF, I guess I thought the bracing was obvious but I braced mine too. I haven t figured out a way to make a free-standing post stand straight while concrete cures. Yet.
> 
> - HokieKen


I believe that would only work at 12 noon on the equator.


----------



## controlfreak

When you pour a few inches of dry concrete in the hole around the post it holds the post but allows for adjustment or fine tuning. A two bubble square post jig helps with this too. After that filler up. Its like pouring gravel around the post. The water just sets it. I have known some folks that allow the soil moisture content alone to set the concrete.


----------



## splintergroup

I've seen several retaining walls made by just stacking the sacks like bricks. Eventually it gets wet, then solid. Just like what happens when you try to keep your left over sacks dry for future use.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. We have a hole on the corner by where our lot ends. People routinely cut the corner and break away the asphalt. My fix? Fill it with rocks, then dump the leftover concrete the previous owners of our house had from something or other into it, followed by a 50# bag of playground sand.

It's rock solid now, in spite of the contractor trucks cutting the corner. Put it down last fall, and it was still kinda squishy until recently (no snow to speak of this winter), but 2-3 inches of rain over the past week has solidified it up nicely.

Is it as strong as if the road crew had fixed it? Probably stronger than the tar from a bucket they dumped in last summer that only lasted a month or two. But we'll see in the long run. If I have to repair it again, I'll see if I can find something to act as rebar in the aggregate I fill the hole with.


----------



## therealSteveN

A few have talked about project, and where they are. Let me submit a teaser shot. This is a board destined to be part of a project that will have me thinking of beer anyhow, maybe even my swap item????

The wood was totally in the rough earlier today. I thought it was Oak. After milling it out it appears to be a piece of Rift sawn red oak, with quite a bit of curl in it, and some tasty figure. It also was freebie wood I picked up a truckload of the last time I was at FML. It's from their cut off bin in the retail store. Most of the time all thats in there is ends cut from 12' pieces, going to someone who ordered 10 or 8' lengths. Some tasty cut offs come out of that bin.


----------



## pottz

well hell i might as well tease a little too !


----------



## splintergroup

A little heavy on the dried red pepper and parm cheese eh Pottz?

Bread sticks?


----------



## pottz

> A little heavy on the dried red pepper and parm cheese eh Pottz?
> 
> Bread sticks?
> 
> - splintergroup


damn, i thought for sure i had you guys fooled on this one !


----------



## Keebler1

I got my main item turned on the outside and it didnt blow up. Now time to hollow and pour more resin


----------



## therealSteveN

> A little heavy on the dried red pepper and parm cheese eh Pottz?
> 
> Bread sticks?
> 
> - splintergroup


Yeah, making a pizza. Yeah, they go with beer…..


----------



## pottz

> I got my main item turned on the outside and it didnt blow up. Now time to hollow and pour more resin
> 
> - Keebler1


i hope you dont get me because my doctor has me on a resin free diet,too many carbs !


----------



## therealSteveN

> I got my main item turned on the outside and it didnt blow up. Now time to hollow and pour more resin
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> i hope you dont get me because my doctor has me on a resin free diet,too many carbs !
> 
> - pottz


I'm thinking we need to sit you down and go over all this stuff with you buddy. You consume the beer, and use the swap item, not eat it…..


----------



## pottz

> I got my main item turned on the outside and it didnt blow up. Now time to hollow and pour more resin
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> i hope you dont get me because my doctor has me on a resin free diet,too many carbs !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m thinking we need to sit you down and go over all this stuff with you buddy. You consume the beer, and use the swap item, not eat it…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


no wonder i have issues with digestion ;-))


----------



## EarlS

> no wonder I have issues ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Admitting you have a problem is the first step of a successful intervention.

We're here for you Pottz.

This weekend, or at least today, is looking like a winner. It's currently raining, all the outside chores are done, and I guilted my wife into letting me have the day in the shop since she hijacked last weekend. She's a devout Catholic so guilt works every time. I've got plenty of lathe work and swap work, and possibly some lathe work for the swap. I'm on my way out there to test whether running a router at 6:30 AM is loud enough to wake her up.


----------



## HokieKen

Got me a warm-up from SteveN yesterday 









Thanks bud! They look like a fine lineup


----------



## HokieKen

Got a little red showing on one of my green balls finally 









The weather is really nice right now and my FIL mentioned having a hankering for fried green maters the other day. I was up before the wife so I decided to hop on the bike and cruise to the farmer's market. First day for a lot of tomatoes this year. They'll all be gone by 10:00 but I got there at 8 so I got a few greens for the FIL and a couple of slicers for me. I'm saving the PB and mater biscuit for my own crop but I'm liable to have a fine BLT for lunch!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Got me a warm-up from SteveN yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud! They look like a fine lineup
> 
> - HokieKen


Yay for the USPS. Enjoy them Kenny. Plus thanks again for running this thing. Let me know how you like them, never know when you'll see a pile of cases at a cut rate price…..

That Warped Wing is from a place just a few miles from the house. They have a Saison, usually out of stock though. I have been trying to snare a can since you talked about liking them the last swap. All of them are from around a 50 mile radius of me.

Your maters are dwarfing my Wife's plants, but on peppers we have some not far from picking. Strawberries just abruptly quit making this week, usually they straggle along for a few more weeks. She got about 30 jars of freezer jam out of our crop, and we ate Strawberries most days for all of June, till Wednesday, I QUIT, they may as well have a sign out. Blueberries are a week or 2 off, then they will start producing, outside of that we have a bumper crop of clover, and the bees love our place.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny must have told SteveN that he has to send beer to him to be in the swap. That's not true.

He has to send all of us beer if he wants to be in the swap. ;+)


----------



## pottz

yeah he tried that one with me last year too,lucky i asked questions first.


----------



## adot45

Last night we had the first potatoes of this year, lots of green tomatoes but none anywhere near ripe yet.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I continue to make progress. At this rate, I might even be done in time.

Today's teaser:


----------



## therealSteveN

> Kenny must have told SteveN that he has to send beer to him to be in the swap. That s not true.
> 
> He has to send all of us beer if he wants to be in the swap. ;+)
> 
> - EarlS


Sure thing Earl, just take a deep breath and hold it….... )))


----------



## RyanGi

No shop time, but this is what I pulled from the garden today. Not a bad haul.










And I grabbed the mail and chuckled a bit looking at the cover of the summer Wodcraft catalog…maybe they're secretly in on the swap too??


----------



## EricFai

I had a chuckle on that one to, when I received mine last week.


----------



## RichT

> And I grabbed the mail and chuckled a bit looking at the cover of the summer Wodcraft catalog…maybe they're secretly in on the swap too??
> 
> - RyanGi


I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a Woodcraft employee was watching the thread.


----------



## pottz

> And I grabbed the mail and chuckled a bit looking at the cover of the summer Wodcraft catalog…maybe they're secretly in on the swap too??
> 
> - RyanGi
> 
> I wouldn t be a bit surprised if a Woodcraft employee was watching the thread.
> 
> - Rich


lol-sure looks like it huh ?


----------



## HokieKen

Ooh, I like that tote. I'm seeing a variation that will take a couple beers and a couple glasses out to the patio and a little extra space for some chips or beer nuts.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny must have told SteveN that he has to send beer to him to be in the swap. That s not true.
> 
> He has to send all of us beer if he wants to be in the swap. ;+)
> 
> - EarlS


You don't *have* to send me beer. It could certainly tip the scales in your favor when names are assigned though ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Kenny must have told SteveN that he has to send beer to him to be in the swap. That s not true.
> 
> He has to send all of us beer if he wants to be in the swap. ;+)
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> You don't *have* to send me beer. It could certainly tip the scales in your favor when names are assigned though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


ok ok so how many six packs is it gonna cost me ? this is blackmail !!!!!! id better get a star player because im goin all out keeny !


----------



## Keebler1

I say we punish pottz give me his name as a recipient


----------



## therealSteveN

> You don't *have* to send me beer. It could certainly tip the scales in your favor when names are assigned though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Shhhhhhhh, you promised….. )))


----------



## EarlS

Along with the Woodcraft flyer, this week's Woodsmith program was on lathe work for the beginner.

Who's watching?
Tell me, who's watching?
Who's watching me?










Pottz - Kenny has a secret fetish for Bud Light.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I can't believe Woodcraft didn't ask me if they could use a photo of my swap project.


----------



## pottz

> I say we punish pottz give me his name as a recipient
> 
> - Keebler1


didn't we already go down this path before ? well somebodies gettin near beer !


----------



## HokieKen

I've never seen coyotes anywhere near my house before. They're plentiful in the area but normally only in rural areas. But this morning I found 4 piles of scat, a dead field mouse and one of my leather work gloves was dragged about 20 yards from where I left it. What's really strange though is a fresh pile of scat next to this VERY clean possum jawbone.









Do they normally pick their prey that clean? I know some of you western fellas deal with them in suburban areas so I thought you may know?

I believe coyotes are still considered nuissance animals in my county which means I can shoot them. It's illegal to fire a gun in a neighborhood though so I'm not sure how that works. Nightvision scope for my crossbow? Yes please!


----------



## RichT

> Do they normally pick their prey that clean? I know some of you western fellas deal with them in suburban areas so I thought you may know?
> 
> - HokieKen


I thought scat was Etta James' music genre. OK, that was lame, but we get coyotes often. Sometimes a loner and sometime packs of up to eight. It's fascinating to watch the packs when they're on the hunt. They are extremely well coordinated.

When I dispatch rodents that I trap, I put them out behind some cactus in the yard and they are gone within a few hours. Small pets are also frequent targets. As far as picking clean, I haven't seen enough of their victims to know. However, I'm sure that regardless of what flesh the coyotes leave that scavengers like road runners make sure nothing is left behind.

We also have bobcats and lots of these guys. This one was curious about a box that I'd set outside the back door before taking it to the garbage can. I named him Gregory Peccary.


----------



## pottz

it may be hard to believe but weve got lots of coyotes here in socal.lots of peoples pets killed.my neighbor found a severed cats head on their front lawn one morning,no body though so not sure how well they clean the bones.a 2 year old girl was attacked by on last week,luckily it was trapped and euthanized.people are sick and tired of it and want something done but animal control wont trap em unless they attack a human.we had one in our yard right after we got the beagle,she had her out to go to the bathroom and it was on the side of house trying to get into a trash can.see said it just leaped over the 6' fence like nothing.she called animal control and they said nothing we can do call the dept.of agriculture ?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah the bones will get picked clean here too Rich. But that possum jaw wasn't in the yard yesterday and it was this morning. Only scavengers we have that can work that fast are buzzards and I don't think they are noctournal.

The woman who used to let me hunt on her property had them in spades. I think she lost about 2 cats per month but she just kept getting more cats. She said if they coyotes would mouse her shed for her she could skip the middle man and quit getting cats ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

We have bobcats too Rich but they are hard to find even when you're looking for them. I've only ever seen one in the woods. I watched it stalking chipmunks from my treestand one day. They're cool and population is well under control here so they don't bug me.

WTF is that in the picture? Some kind of boar?


----------



## EricFai

A lot of states have an open season. If you are in close quarters, you can try a 22 caliper pellet.


----------



## HokieKen

Several counties around here used to pay a $25/head bounty for coyotes pottz. It was a good hustle for a lot of fellas I know. They'd go out to a farm and stake a chicken in the middle of a field and sit along the edges with night vision scopes and pick them off as they entered the fields. One guy I work with killed enough one summer to buy a new ATV with the proceeds. Programs ran out of money about 10 years ago though. So now you can kill em but there's no $ in it for ya unless you can find a farmer who's willing to pay to protect his livestock.


----------



## HokieKen

Lunchtime. 









I'm outta "L" so I added a "B"


----------



## RichT

> WTF is that in the picture? Some kind of boar?
> 
> - HokieKen


It's a javelina, AKA peccary. That's one of the adults in a group of six that come by almost daily. I suspect it's a family-two adults, two juveniles and two cute little babies. They're generally nocturnal, but perhaps the harsh weather is forcing them to be more active to find food and water. They can be dangerous when provoked and although you normally see them lumbering (keeping it relevant for the site) along, they have been known to charge people at lightning speed and cause serious injury.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. I've heard of Javelinas but guess I've never actually seen one.


----------



## pottz

i sure the hell wouldn't mess with em,especially six at once.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The coyotes near here are about as thorough as dogs usually are, which is to say "not especially." But then they're often interrupted by other predators, so maybe they just haven't had a chance to finish.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny I don't see Coyotes picking anything clean here. Actually they tend to do the opposite. If one or a pack fell into a pack of cute, defenseless anything's they would be a lot more likely to kill all they could, browse, and graze on the kill a bit, and walk off when full, leaving the remainder to rot. It's this behavior that has them hunted without limits, and year round in most states where I am aware of the game laws. In Ohio actually they aren't considered game, but a pest, slated for extinction. Like a cockroach, they will never come close to that though.

Stripped clean is the work of insects, and smaller animals less likely to kill + bacteria. I would think if you found it near scat, if they were connected it's a young one, who found the bones, and there was still some stink on them, and it was using it as a toy, toothing ring. Last I saw anything like you talk about we very soon adopted a small stray dog. She was with us for 14 years. Found her dragging a stripped clean thigh bone of a large horse. Where she got it I'll never know?


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for info all. I thought that them cleaning the bones like that would be unusual but couldn't rectify the appearance of the jawbone and dookie in such close proximity at the same time. I guess it's just one of natures mysteries.

Luckily we don't have any pets. But there are tons of rabbits and skunks and ground hogs it won't make me sad to loose.


----------



## Lazyman

That jawbone looks to me like it was picked clean by maggots (flies). It always amazes me how quickly maggots can strip a dead rodent clean… but it may have been dropped there by the coyote who wanted gloves to carry it.


----------



## pottz

made good progress on swap project #3 should have that done over the 4th weekend.then it's just time to test some beer ill send.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny, how was that Saison?


----------



## EarlS

Rich - for shame - Etta James was a great blues singer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny I don t see Coyotes picking anything clean here. Actually they tend to do the opposite. If one or a pack fell into a pack of cute, defenseless anything s they would be a lot more likely to kill all they could, browse, and graze on the kill a bit, and walk off when full, leaving the remainder to rot. It s this behavior that has them hunted without limits, and year round in most states where I am aware of the game laws. In Ohio actually they aren t considered game, but a pest, slated for extinction. Like a cockroach, they will never come close to that though.
> 
> Stripped clean is the work of insects, and smaller animals less likely to kill + bacteria. I would think if you found it near scat, if they were connected it s a young one, who found the bones, and there was still some stink on them, and it was using it as a toy, toothing ring. Last I saw anything like you talk about we very soon adopted a small stray dog. She was with us for 14 years. Found her dragging a stripped clean thigh bone of a large horse. Where she got it I ll never know?
> 
> - therealSteveN


Steven, exactly! Ken, coyotes are very abundant in my end of the state. I've seen a lot of destruction from them. Where my neighbor raises sheep, the damage they do to one is incredible. Literally tore to shreds and parts hauled off by them. He sets snares in bad sections of fence on the mountain and catches many. We once had several bob cats in the area but when the yotes moved in, I don't see many or any at all any more. A large amount of rabbits have nested across the street so I expect them toward my yard any time. That's the reason I don't let my cats out on their own. Cats seem to vanish around my area. As for picking things clean, I've not seen that, but the buzzards take over where they yotes left off. Most people around here will shoot on sight if they see one and at one time there was a bounty paid for killing one. The state would pay you for it!


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, how was that Saison?
> 
> - therealSteveN


Fantastic! It was heavier than I expect from a Saison and was surprisingly high in content (8.5% ABV) while most Saisons I've had are in the 5% range. So it wasn't one that I can drink 4 or 5 of without feeling bloated and sleepy but it had an excellent flavor and made a great companion to my B(no L)T on a hot humid summer afternoon


----------



## RichT

> Rich - for shame - Etta James was a great blues singer.
> 
> - EarlS


For shame? Earl, are you aware that scat is a music genre that many artists performed in, including Etta James, Ella Fitzgerald, Louis Armstrong and countless others?

*It does not have anything to do with the term as it relates to excrement.*

From the Encyclopedia Britannica Site:

Scat, also called Scat Singing, in music, jazz vocal style using emotive, onomatopoeic, and nonsense syllables instead of words in solo improvisations on a melody.

You can apologize to me later.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sure Earl knew what you meant Rich. He has an engineer's sense of humor though. Which basically means no one gets his jokes and even if they do, they aren't funny ;-)


----------



## RichT

> I'm sure Earl knew what you meant Rich. He has an engineer's sense of humor though. Which basically means no one gets his jokes and even if they do, they aren't funny ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I can see that. I'm sure he intended to add a smiley and just forgot.


----------



## EarlS

Rich - while I appreciate your attempt to educate me on musical genre, I am well aware of what scat music is.

Can't say that I've heard Etta James doing much of that type of vocalization in any of her songs that I listen to. I certainly have never heard of her referred to as a scat singer.

She might wander around a bit on a note but I stand my my opinion, as do many others, that Etta James is a Blues legend. After all, she won 17 Blues awards and 6 Grammy's. She was inducted into the Rock-and-Roll Hall of Fame, the Blues Hall of Fame, and the Grammy's Hall of Fame. "I'd Rather Go Blind" is a Blues staple, as is "At Last". Along with Sippie Wallace and Koko Taylor, Etta James is considered to be one of the major influences for today's female Blues singers.

YMMV


----------



## controlfreak

You can add John Prine to the scat list too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hell, if we're talking about Scat legends let's throw Jack Black on there too. Pretty much every song he has throws some in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Could anyone agree with Robert Cray?


----------



## RichBolduc

Just got back from AAW today… Here are some pics for those interested that aren't in the woodturning forum.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1XDxRqBBddUivG6aPG5LONLv3WUgSFpvV?usp=sharing

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Rich, If you share the folder instead of just one photo, we should be able to see more than just one picture.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ooops I thought I shared the folder.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1XDxRqBBddUivG6aPG5LONLv3WUgSFpvV?usp=sharing

Rich



> Rich, If you share the folder instead of just one photo, we should be able to see more than just one picture.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## bndawgs

Besides all of the crazy impossible things, I kind of like that bowl platter with the handles


----------



## DavePolaschek

While waiting the hour for some Tried & True Varnish Oil to soak into my project so I could buff it off, I had a little fun at the lathe with a couple chunks of 8/4 birch.










Soaked them in a 50-50 mix of tung oil & mineral spirits, and will do that a few more times. Should end up good enough to hold booze once they cure, plus I'm getting to play with a chatter tool a little.


----------



## Lazyman

What kind of texturing tool are you using, Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I picked up a Wagner a while back when I saw it on sale, Nathan.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Kenny, how was that Saison?
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Fantastic! It was heavier than I expect from a Saison and was surprisingly high in content (8.5% ABV) while most Saisons I've had are in the 5% range. So it wasn't one that I can drink 4 or 5 of without feeling bloated and sleepy but it had an excellent flavor and made a great companion to my B(no L)T on a hot humid summer afternoon
> 
> - HokieKen


I hadn't seen that one before. I was going to try it, but by not getting 2, I could get 6 to fill the 6 pack carrier. Figured you would be a willing guinea pig if it meant more beer.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I picked up a Wagner a while back when I saw it on sale, Nathan.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


So to get that cool checkering, all you have to do is hold that tool to the wood? What a deal for 42 bux.


----------



## RichBolduc

Robert Sorby has a few different style of texturing tools also. I have some of theirs. But yeah, pretty much just hold it on the piece and let it do its job.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So to get that cool checkering, all you have to do is hold that tool to the wood? What a deal for 42 bux.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Well, each different kind of checkering is holding the tool at a different angle. Tilting it relative to the rotation of the piece changes the pattern. But yeah, you basically push it onto the wood (after making a smooth surface for it to work on) and let it do its thing for a while.

I think I got it for around 30. I'd been watching for one for a while, and they had a sale.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have the Sorby setup and use it for my production turning tools. Fun little setup really.

I made a cane for my MIL last year or the year before (time flies) it turned out great using the Sorby stuff.


----------



## Keebler1

How much of a need for sanding is there after texturing?


----------



## pottz

ive seen those before but never really knew if id use it enough to pay for one.of course it would be one of many tools ive bought thinking i needed and rarely or ever use-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How much of a need for sanding is there after texturing?
> 
> - Keebler1


Zero. If you sand, you'll take away the texturing. One of the manufacturers recommends burnishing with a natural bristle brush after texturing, and if I think that's needed (mostly because of wood fibers hanging off the texture), I just use a chip brush with about 2/3 of the bristle length cut off.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The harder the wood, the less cleanup you'll feel the need to do.


----------



## RichBolduc

Check out Jeff Hornung from The Walnut Log. He does texturing with the Sorby on his Moroccan Bowls. After he dyes them, he hits them with the texture tool and then an embellishing wax to make them stand out.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's the dude that got me started with that tool Rich.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> A lot of states have an open season. If you are in close quarters, you can try a 22 caliper pellet.
> 
> - Eric


Or here in SC a .457 caliber pellet. If you really, really want to be sure they're dead a .338 RUM requires just barely touching them anywhere.


----------



## Lazyman

I've got the small version of the Sorby texturing tool. It can do some pretty cool things:
Harry Potter wand grip in Mulberry.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Beautiful night watching our favorite channel on the portale.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I have the Sorby setup and use it for my production turning tools. Fun little setup really.
> 
> I made a cane for my MIL last year or the year before (time flies) it turned out great using the Sorby stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave that is wonderful, deeper than most gun rifling I have seen. It's circular attitude makes me thing of a gun barrel.

Dave P that is almost the sky my Wife and I saw in Albuquerque last Summer. It was a potent draw to your neck of the woods.


----------



## therealSteveN

> A lot of states have an open season. If you are in close quarters, you can try a 22 caliper pellet.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Or here in SC a .457 caliber pellet. If you really, really want to be sure they re dead a .338 RUM requires just barely touching them anywhere.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


223 was favored here for a lot of years, flat trajectory, shoot toward a woods, and being low, you didn't need to worry about pass through. Now it's all about Winchester .17HMR. Really flat, really fast, allows for a second shot at distance, and smaller. Knocks the wheels off them just the same. A hit to a flank turns them inside out pretty much, so you can use speed versus power to whack em.


----------



## mikeacg

> Just got back from AAW today… Here are some pics for those interested that aren t in the woodturning forum.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1XDxRqBBddUivG6aPG5LONLv3WUgSFpvV?usp=sharing
> - RichBolduc


Rich

Thanks for sharing this Rich! As a woodcarver and not quite a turner yet, I can't help but stare at natural form shapes like the leaf vases and dream of the day I will be trying something like that in my shop…

Mike

P.S. Thank you Kenny for not throwing me out for not posting for a while… Lot of drama going on but I am back!


----------



## Keebler1

We knew youd be back Mike


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> P.S. Thank you Kenny for not throwing me out for not posting for a while… Lot of drama going on but I am back!
> 
> - mikeacg


he knows better then to do that to you :<))))))))))


----------



## therealSteveN

Mike did you get the VPN mess figured out? Good to see you.


----------



## therealSteveN

Had a great day with my Wife. Her Brother was in town, well Cinci anyhow, and we went down to meet him, and his clan. He's almost a neighbor now, he's moved to Near Memphis, and is flying Luke Bryant around in some riche guys helicopter, easy job….

We met, and went to the Aquarium in Cinci.










Where we saw the Moon, actually a lot of Moons










Had a blast, walked, which I need more of, and got to see Family. Best part was spending the day with my Sweetie.


----------



## duckmilk

> Where we saw the Moon, actually a lot of Moons
> 
> - therealSteveN


Wait till Kenny reads that.

Sounds like a good day!


----------



## therealSteveN

It was Duck. That Cinci Aquarium (actually it's across the river in Newport Ky) has been there for a lot of years. My Wife has been there before, but it was my first trip. I'm glad I went. It's a cool place literally, mostly underground, concrete, and AC. Wasted on today, which was possibly the most glorious day of 2022 in SW Ohio, but we had a blast, then we walked around for a few hours, and talked. A good day. Andy is the Baby of the family, he was a ner-do-well compared to the rest of them, a bunch of over achievers. Andy was always average, but he was my favorite, so I like being around him. He turned out as an over achiever too, just took longer to kick-start him

About the Moons. I posted pics, LMAO. They are Moon Jellyfish. A totally harmless jellyfish, they just kind of exist. Cool to watch, they just puff up, and float.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Beautiful night watching our favorite channel on the portale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek












this was our sunset other night :<)))


----------



## therealSteveN

Evidently I either don't look up enough in the evenings, or the good stuff flies around Ohio. :-(

Pretty view Tony. Just the mountains Dave has add drastically to the overall effect. 

Either way: Red sky at night = Sailors delight….. Red sky at morning = Sailor take warning.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's pretty, Tony.

It was like Christmas here today. The air filters for my shop that have been backordered from Woodcraft for months showed up, then the UPS guy made a second trip to the truck and brought my new TS blades and another package, which turned out to be from Eric.










Thanks, buddy! I now have a real nice bevel gauge to add to my layout tools, plus a nice sliding lid box that held it.

Also good to see Mike sticking his head up.


----------



## EricFai

Your welcome Dave. Now I can post the box project.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that is one beautiful nice gift *GREAT JOB ERIC :<)))))))))))*


----------



## pottz

sweet gift dave,maybe i need to get me a friend …..........nah,and spoil my sour persona ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

Lucky you Dave. Nice Eric. Looking forward to seeing the post.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> sweet gift dave,maybe i need to get me a friend …..........nah,and spoil my sour persona ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I'll be your friend Larry :<))))))))


----------



## EricFai

Tony, thanks.

Pottz, you have a friend.

SteveN, thanks.


----------



## pottz

> sweet gift dave,maybe i need to get me a friend …..........nah,and spoil my sour persona ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ll be your friend Larry :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


you already are buddy.


----------



## pottz

> Tony, thanks.
> 
> Pottz, you have a friend.
> 
> SteveN, thanks.
> 
> - Eric


i know my friend.that is one damn nice bevel !


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, thanks. I'll be making more as soon as I can get my hands on supplies, the company has been out of the brass. And I heard there has been a brass shortage.

Oh, there was storage box that it shipped in.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, thanks. I ll be making more as soon as I can get my hands on supplies, the company has been out of the brass. And I heard there has been a brass shortage.
> 
> Oh, there was storage box that it shipped in.
> 
> - Eric


 brass shortage,well why not it's easier these days to name whats "not" a shortage of than to name all the things that arn't. i ordered a new cover for my spa 3 months ago,they said allow 12-16 weeks so i asked for an eta.now they say november or sooner ! i wanted to get get pads for my patio chairs,the company i got my last ones from wont even take orders because there is a "foam" shortage !!!!!! which is why my spa cover is 8 months behind !


----------



## EricFai

Makes sense to me, short on everything. Even the grocery store has empty shelves. Stinks.


----------



## EarlS

> sweet gift dave,maybe i need to get me a friend …..........nah,and spoil my sour persona ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Pottz - Not to be greedy, but what is the pay scale for being your friend? ;+P

Got a few minutes of swap project time in last night in between helping my eldest daughter cane the back of the Goodwill Store chair she is refurbishing.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh it pays really well Earl. Just ask my wood stash 

So I posted last weekend about recent pain-in-my-ass developments of the 4 legged kind. It's getting out of hand already. A few piles of crap and I can't leave my work gloves on the ground? Okay whatever. Even the occasional possum jawbone is tolerable.

But now there seems to be a pile of rabbit or squirrel tails/blood/guts/fur popping up somewhere daily. I pulled into the driveway Tuesday night and my headlight revealed 6 or 7 pairs of eyes in the yard behind mine. I thought they were deer at first but then got some silhouettes. So it would seem my area has become part of a pack's territory.

They don't eat vegetables though and they do eat things that do eat vegetables so I figured as long as the wife doesn't find out they're there, I can leave them be until 'mater season is over. We have no pets and there is so much wildlife in the area that I'm not concerned about them attacking the grandkids. And a lot of the neighborhood kids are loud and obnoxious so I'll let nature take whatever choice it wishes with them ;-)

But now the bastards are digging up my mulch to get at the landscape fabric? 









WTF?! It took me a full weekend to get the grass killed off, the fabric down and then mulch that stupid hill and them bastards dig it up for craps and giggles? I'm off to google nightvision scopes and supressors for my .22. I figure I can sit in the spare bedroom window and pick em off while I watch Netflix on my iPad one night.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> But now the bastards are digging up my mulch to get at the landscape fabric?


If they're anything like the ones around here, they're digging it up to get at the rodents that have been happily burrowing under the landscape fabric, and when they get in, you'll suddenly see tons of subterranean tunnels exposed.

Could be worse. Could be a badger.


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe Dave but I have lots of burrowing rodents and that hill isn't an ideal spot for them. Very rocky with hard soil and tree roots. Which is why I got tired of looking at it and went scorched earth on the sparse greenery that would grow there to begin with. But yeah there's a good possibility there's field mice and moles in there I guess. Maybe there's something I can spray the mulch with to mask their scent and keep the 'yotes off there?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nothing I'm aware of. Only solution I've found is to let them dig out the rats and then they'll move on.

Badgers, on the other hand, dig a huge hole, kill whatever they were after, and are gone the next night, but the hole remains and other critters invariably decide it's a good place. Sigh.


----------



## HokieKen

Just catching up on the past couple days. Had an interesting couple of days at work the beginning of the week then had to drive to West Virginia yesterday for a funeral. We went and visited some of my wife's family that lives back in coal country while we were in the neighborhood. It was a good day aside from the whole funeral part…

Texturing tools are cool. I have knurling tools for my metal lathe and keep thinking I'm going to see how they work on wood but haven't ever done it yet. The results from the Sorby are impressive but I don't think I'd use it enough to justify the cost. That one Nathan linked might get some serious consideration at that price point though.

Sorry to disappoint you Duck but I think SteveN's enjoyment of various moons on display is great. I'm glad he and his wife got to enjoy it together.









Don't worry Mike. I wouldn't kick you out, your stuff is too much fun and your beer is too good! Hope everything is sorted out with the drama.

Eric, that's a nice gift you sent Dave  Very cool of you and a really nice looking tool! What kind of brass do you need to make them? Do you buy pre-made blades or do you buy flat stock and make your own? If you're just looking for flat stock, let me know what size and I may be able to find you a source. I haven't really noticed a shortage of brass but, like everything else, the prices would certainly lead one to believe there's a shortage.

Dave K and Rich B sure are hanging around the thread a lot. I think it's time you two just go ahead and sign up ;-)


----------



## RichT

> I m off to google nightvision scopes and supressors for my .22. I figure I can sit in the spare bedroom window and pick em off while I watch Netflix on my iPad one night.
> 
> - HokieKen


You might give the Acme Anvil Company a call.


----------



## therealSteveN

> But now the bastards are digging up my mulch to get at the landscape fabric?
> 
> If they're anything like the ones around here, they're digging it up to get at the rodents that have been happily burrowing under the landscape fabric, and when they get in, you'll suddenly see tons of subterranean tunnels exposed.
> 
> Could be worse. Could be a badger.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Moles, and voles will be under there to eat. Sounds like you have some grubs, or other yummies that attract the vermin, and they are like Filet Mignon to a Yote. You Sir, are truly doing it all to promote a life cycle for the wildlife near you. All that mulch is making a nice wildlife plot. 

But you are correct, they will to an extent curb the stuff that chews yer garden plants, but sometimes that battle is a bit messy.

I can se you hanging out of the window in the dark trying to pop a Yote. I'm chuckling in the what could possibly go wrong mode, while looking at the pic showing houses just spitting distance away, and you taking about your rocky soil.

I can hear Phhhhhfttt and then ZING, hopefully no other sounds join in, like breaking glass, screams. "I've been shot" Stuff like that. I can see it now. "Virginia Man wearing a green cape seen running from scene of neighborhood shooting spree" On the scene," Mr Miles Peevish says he saw the streaking Green Man running off after what sounded like a small terrorist attack"

Make darn sure you have a safe shooting lane. I get wiggy around neighborhoods.


----------



## pottz

> sweet gift dave,maybe i need to get me a friend …..........nah,and spoil my sour persona ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz - Not to be greedy, but what is the pay scale for being your friend? ;+P
> 
> Got a few minutes of swap project time in last night in between helping my eldest daughter cane the back of the Goodwill Store chair she is refurbishing.
> 
> - EarlS


due to my rather abrasive personality i have to pay through the nose but sadly with inflation running so high ive had to lay some friends off,so im not excepting any new ones at this time .ill let you know when i have an opening. ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

LOL SteveN. Yeah, it was drilled into my head from childhood that what's behind what you're shooting at is just as important as the target itself. Fortunately, from my spare bedroom on the 2nd story, it wouldn't be an issue. But that was mostly tongue-in-cheek. It's illegal to discharge a firearm within 100 yards of a residential structure without written permission of the owner. I probably have 15-20 houses in a 100 yard radius…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wow, coyotes digging landscape fabric, I've never seen that one. We have no "fur babies" so I wouldn't care if they're around. My kids are young but none of them are small, my biggest concern is my 2nd boy would be able to tame one (with great prejudice if compelled) to the point it was a pet. We have rabbits, chipmunks and squirrels that I'd be comfortable with if they went away. On Nextdoor, everyone within a 10 mile radius freaks out when they think they hear or see them, usually for the safety of their fur babies. If it gets to the point they need to be exterminated, add 0.003" to that rifle caliber and results will be far more lethal.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you can 3d print a silencer for your 22. All you have to do if drill the hole to mount it and tap the threads


----------



## HokieKen

I assume you meant .030" Yeti? Yeah it would give more punch but I already have the .22 ;-)

True Keebler. I didn't even think about that. Now if I could print a night vision scope…


----------



## RichT

> I assume you meant .030" Yeti? Yeah it would give more punch but I already have the .22 ;-)
> 
> True Keebler. I didn t even think about that. Now if I could print a night vision scope…
> 
> - HokieKen


A .22 short in a rifle is not loud. The problem you run into with any small caliber round is that it won't just drop, it'll run and die elsewhere. That's when the sheriff's deputy starts combing the neighborhood.

I worked with a guy about 35 years ago who bought a pellet gun to dispatch doves that were eating up all of his bird feed. He was talking about how he knew he'd hit them, but they just flew away. They must be all feathers he said.

The following Monday morning he stopped in my office looking very sheepish. It turned out that a sheriff's deputy had visited him over the weekend and explained that there were complaints of dead doves in the yards around him.


----------



## duckmilk

We have a relatively inexpensive wildlife camera that we used to attach to a tree down by the lake. Got some great pictures of various critters roaming around. You might want to try that first, it would at least give you an idea of what is going on in your yard. It might be a fox family.


----------



## Lazyman

Don't forget that a pack mentality may kick in if there are young'uns around. We had a couple of incidents of lone coyotes chasing joggers in the city a year or two ago and a pack could boost their confidence for what may look like an easy prey.

There are a bunch of things that will supposedly keep coyotes away. I've never tried it with coyotes but my favorite mammal deterrent is red pepper. Once they get a snoot full of fine pepper dust they usually do not bother the area again. The mulched area is probably too large to cover completely but if you can set up some bait and surround it with the fine pepper, they might come sniff it and learn. Then you can periodically sprinkle some around the property to ward them off. I buy my red pepper in bulk at Sams. Another option is to drink about 6 beers and then just go mark your territory. I would wait until dark. EDIT to add: Do this every night for a week.


----------



## duckmilk

We have had skunks roaming around. Saw one the other evening and scattered some of this from Ace near where the skunk was downwind, within 5 seconds, the skunk picked its head up and left in a hurry.










It has oil of black pepper, piperine, capsaicin and other capsaicinoids, really pungent pepper smell.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sure they're coyotes Duck. Their scat is unique and I spotted them the other night. Pretty sure I heard them one morning but it was when I was asleep so I can't be certain. I saw recommendations for some repellants online so I may try that. Another prevalent recommendation was to spray the perimeter with ammonia.

If it did progress to the point of me shooting at them Rich, I'd be shooting from less than 50 yards so I'd be going after head shots. I wouldn't risk them running off to die. I can't say none of my neighbors haven't ever found a groundhog or skunk in their yard thanks to my air rifle. But I've never had animal control come sniffing around ;-)

I do have a couple of traps I could set out for them. The howling and yapping may bring animal control though. But they are considered a nuissance animal though so I assume trapping them then beating them to death should be legal? I guess I can just trap one and ask the officer when he/she shows up to investigate


----------



## MikeB_UK

Stop motion woodworking - so cool


----------



## controlfreak

> Wow, coyotes digging landscape fabric, I ve never seen that one. We have no "fur babies" so I wouldn t care if they re around. My kids are young but none of them are small, my biggest concern is my 2nd boy would be able to tame one (with great prejudice if compelled) to the point it was a pet. We have rabbits, chipmunks and squirrels that I d be comfortable with if they went away. On Nextdoor, everyone within a 10 mile radius freaks out when they think they hear or see them, usually for the safety of their fur babies. If it gets to the point they need to be exterminated, add 0.003" to that rifle caliber and results will be far more lethal.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It was Haywood Ave. in Spartanburg daytime and I saw what was either a coyote or wolf running across the road following the creek in the daytime. I was like whoa that's no dog there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I assume you meant .030" Yeti? Yeah it would give more punch but I already have the .22 ;-)
> 
> True Keebler. I didn t even think about that. Now if I could print a night vision scope…
> 
> - HokieKen


No, I meant 0.003" but it would most certainly be a different cartridge. That said, best to run what you brung, a well placed anything will turn a coyote into a past problem.


----------



## pottz

> Stop motion woodworking - so cool
> 
> - MikeB_UK


thats pretty cool.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Stop motion woodworking - so cool
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Kind of like John Heisz videos. Part woodworking, part movie wonderment. Fun to watch for sure.

Thanks for posting Mike.

About Coyotes. Where we used to live further North of here, we had 2 Coyotes (Yotes) that were huge. The one would have been larger than a normal Gray Wolf.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, the piece I get from Taylor Tools are 1/8" thick and it includes the knurled nut, inexpensive, and they also carry the blades. No forge here yet


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha Eric. You can make those brass pieces with a bandsaw, a belt sander and a router. But if they come premade and they're inexpensive, I'd certainly go that route too!


----------



## HokieKen

I forget about .225s Yeti. Never owned one or knew anybody that did so I forget they're out there. My brain jumps from .22 to .250. Can you shoot a .225 load in a .22 rifle? They're danged near the same size. Of course that wpuld mean re-sighting every time you switched.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny spread one of these over the area you have mulched. You have grubs, or some type of bug/worm/beetle in the soil. They love mulched areas, it keeps the heat down, and they are more comfy there. When they are gone the moles/voles/mice/rats that are feeding on them will be gone too, and the Yotes won't have a reason to tear into the mulched bed anymore.

Or like I said earlier leave it as is, and you have a total game farm.



> Can you shoot a .225 load in a .22 rifle? They're danged near the same size. Of course that wpuld mean re-sighting every time you switched.
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope, the 22 are much smaller through the body, the off cal's are all bulkier through where the powder charge is, so they won't chamber.



















For pass through of just the projectile, it would depend on the gun, the rifling, and the specific round, but some will go through.


----------



## pottz

man this thread is gettin dangerous.no problem i got the 12ga. and the .357 with hollow points loaded boys.plus my .38 snub nose under my belt ! bring it on !!!!! and if that doesn't do it a sure death from a killer beagle !!!!! so what says ya all ?


----------



## RichT

> man this thread is gettin dangerous.no problem i got the 12ga. and the .357 with hollow points loaded boys.plus my .38 snub nose under my belt ! bring it on !!!!! and if that doesn t do it a sure death from a killer beagle !!!!! so what says ya all ?
> 
> - pottz


Carry daily. Apply sparingly.


----------



## pottz

> man this thread is gettin dangerous.no problem i got the 12ga. and the .357 with hollow points loaded boys.plus my .38 snub nose under my belt ! bring it on !!!!! and if that doesn t do it a sure death from a killer beagle !!!!! so what says ya all ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Carry daily. Apply sparingly.
> 
> - Rich


amen brother !


----------



## duckmilk

> I forget about .225s Yeti.
> - HokieKen


He was referring to a .223 cal. virtually the same as 5.56 mm.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I forget about .225s Yeti.
> - HokieKen
> 
> He was referring to a .223 cal. virtually the same as 5.56 mm.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yeah, that. A bit of a hot topic caliber as of lately but it's great for varmint hunting. Of course after writing 0.003" bigger, I realized that a .22 LR is actually 0.223" and a "223" is actually 0.224" as there seems to be a bit of rounding in the ballistics world.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah and a .225 Winchester is .224 as well. I thought the .225 was a bit antiquated but I'm not really that familiar with .223 either. Looks like it's in a whole nother class though. Might as well grab the .270 ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

.223, .243, and .270 are the most widely accepted of the flat, open range shooting calibers. All the others mentioned are "Odd ducks" As I mentioned earlier, at least around here the newest kid on the block, and one that is gaining huge acceptance is .17HMR which is the fastest selling round for varmit hunting right now.

A good training wheels look at rifle calibers is found here. For anyone interested, but doing a lot of head scratching.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> As I mentioned earlier, at least around here the newest kid on the block, and one that is gaining huge acceptance is .17HMR which is the fastest selling round for varmit hunting right now.
> 
> - therealSteveN


.223 used to be the bees knees but mainstream media has done it's reputation no favors. I would guess .17HMR is popular due to the price and the velocity which should keep it fairly accurate in most rifles when correctly sighted in.


----------



## duckmilk

Cool link Steve. I knew nothing about .17HMR so I did a search, came up with this interesting review of the top 7 picks.


----------



## therealSteveN

Crazy link Duck. My BIL has a farm right behind him, and it's just shy of 1 mile from his property to the woods, all open between that, and just crawling with ground hogs (whistle pigs) they do quite a bit of tunneling and damage to fields, so the Farmer/owner of this land was almost overjoyed when Jeff asked if he could shoot it.

Anyhow he has the #1 gun from that link, the Mossberg International 817. He got it in trade for a pistol he had from his Ohio State Highway patrol days. He won a shooting match, and the pistol was the prize. It was a Glock 26, which he hated. For a low cost rifle, it really does a fine job. We've scope mounted it, and it's pretty on. 

I shot a WP at


> ?


?? WayTF out there. It just ripped it. It was the longest shot I had ever put on a WP in my days, and we used to shoot them a lot. Since then he has gotten a pretty good range finder, so we have a better idea of distance. It's hard telling how far it is over flat open terrain. If we are prone, and shooting flat, you either see the WP go bupppp, or a while past it, you'll see a duster pop up as the round hits the dirt. Fun shooting, and helping the neighbor farmer keep his land from looking like the surface of the moon, with craters, and holes everywhere. Many a farmer has broken the axle of a tractor in them.


----------



## duckmilk

We have many WPs here and they do tear up the ground. I have a M1903 Springfield I grabbed to shoot one once, it has an adjustable rear sight and I over estimated the distance, saw the dust puff, my shot just went over her withers.


----------



## JD77

This conversation reminds me that I am failing to properly indoctrinate my kids. Last time I went shooting back before COVID, my eldest daughter put on a clinic with my buddy's .17HMR. My boy was just interested in running as many rounds through my .22 as is humanly possible. I prefer skeet. Everybody had fun. I need to get another trip set up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You shot it, you grill it?

Got about an inch of rain between 4pm and now. Cleaned out the arroyo pretty good, and the railroad tracks down at Lamy were nearly underwater while we were having a few cold ones at the depot there.


----------



## therealSteveN

Shooting has allowed me as much enjoyment as woodworking. It's such a pity a few idgidts give guns such a bad name. Inanimate objects, that cannot possibly hurt anything without human interaction, yet the guns get the blame. Not the idiots attached to them. Crazy world we live in.

I'm stating this as a fact. Not starting some kind of debate.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave seems if it's as dry as I imagine it is, a gullywasher rain just rolls along to the low spot, hardly stays around long enough to soak in.


----------



## pottz

> Shooting has allowed me as much enjoyment as woodworking. It s such a pity a few idgidts give guns such a bad name. Inanimate objects, that cannot possibly hurt anything without human interaction, yet the guns get the blame. Not the idiots attached to them. Crazy world we live in.
> 
> I m stating this as a fact. Not starting some kind of debate.
> 
> - therealSteveN


+1 my dad taught us to shoot shot guns at an early age. we would go to the range every week.we'd shoot trap and skeet.im talkin a few hundred rounds at least.of course we reloaded to save money.or i mean my brother and i reloaded hundreds of rounds, lol ! god i miss those times !!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, an inch over six hours did wash the arroyos some, but the ground isn't saturated yet here. And our 3000 gallon cistern is full up for when the monsoon lets up, so that's something.


----------



## RichT

> +1 my dad taught us to shoot shot guns at an early age. we would go to the range every week.we d shoot trap and skeet.im talkin a few hundred rounds at least.of course we reloaded to save money.or i mean my brother and i reloaded hundreds of rounds, lol ! god i miss those times !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Boy, this takes me back. My dad took me shooting the first time in 2nd grade. It was down at a defunct boat house on a Louisiana bayou. Lots of beer and whisky bottles for targets. The Hi Standard .22 semi-auto pistol, which I still have, was my favorite. Shooting his S&W .38 Detectives Special (which I also still have) seemed like a cannon.

Having fired a S&W .500 Magnum, I can assure you the .38 is a pup.

But those were the days.


----------



## splintergroup

> Well, an inch over six hours did wash the arroyos some, but the ground isn't saturated yet here. And our 3000 gallon cistern is full up for when the monsoon lets up, so that's something.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


+1

With a La Nina year, the monsoons typically are below normal. So far they are doing their thing albeit a few weeks early. Hopefully they'll be around July-Sept.

Good thinking with the cistern Dave, hopefully you have a mosquito screen on that 8^)

Worst thing about a good monsoon season is the dormant weeds decide it's time to party.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep I was taught to shoot at a young age too. But not allowed to own a gun until I was 12 which was also when I was taken hunting the first time. My dad didn't think I should be allowed to take the life of a living thing until I was old enough to understand what I was doing and to feel the consequences of it. And I did. Which is why I would never point my gun at another human unless it was to prevent loss of life of myself or a loved one. You can have my wallet, my truck, hell you can even rob my house. None of those things are worth having to live with having ended another life. Even a dirtbag's IMO.

Which is why the Rittenhouse trial bothers me so much. If I was on that jury, I think I would have voted not guilty. But that dude out armed and looking for an opportunity to use it. And he found it. He killed 2 people and did it all legally. And a dude like that is one dangerous dude.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Shooting has allowed me as much enjoyment as woodworking. It s such a pity a few idgidts give guns such a bad name. Inanimate objects, that cannot possibly hurt anything without human interaction, yet the guns get the blame. Not the idiots attached to them. Crazy world we live in.
> 
> I m stating this as a fact. Not starting some kind of debate.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> +1 my dad taught us to shoot shot guns at an early age. we would go to the range every week.we d shoot trap and skeet.im talkin a few hundred rounds at least.of course we reloaded to save money.or i mean my brother and i reloaded hundreds of rounds, lol ! god i miss those times !!!!
> 
> - pottz


i love to reload to get exact load but i dont like boredom after 50 i get bored :<(((((((


----------



## HokieKen

My favorite hunting season is muzzleloader. That's all the piwder measuring I care for ;-)

I chased a lone coyote off last night. Chased another solo one off this morning. It was pretty small. I saw several sets of eyes in the headlight the other night though. If it was just the one. I'll set a trap and take a hammer to its head.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I shouldn't of finished my swap items so early. I had to start with fence replacement. The ground was so dry I had to start the hole and fill it with water and work on it the next day. As you can see it needed to be replaced. But I got 33years out of it.


----------



## JD77

Anybody here ever make a gunstock? Turns out my grandpa bought a bunch of walnut blanks back in the early 50's with the intention of making family heirlooms for each of his kids. Well, he's been gone for many years and my dad decided he wasn't going to get to it and just passed these three to me for my kids. I'm not even sure where tonstart! I'm going to need to find some resources.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave, if the cistern is full, then it was a very good thing.

George, that fence certainly will be called the new, and improved one. 

Tony, sorry you got bored. I can't say I ever shot so much I became bored. Really sore a few times maybe. 

I had a funny growing up with guns. Age 7 I got a BB gun for Christmas, Never got a chance to shoot it though. I believe Mom disappeared it. There evidently were some discussions where I wasn't allowed to attend, because at 8 I started shooting, first with Dad, and my Uncle, then with friends, who already owned their own guns. At 9 I got a H$R single shot, break action shotgun in .20 gauge. I sold that when I was 22. My 10th birthday got me a Remington Wingmaster pump in 12 gauge, I still own that gun. Since then I have owned a few thousand different guns, both shotguns, and pistols, not as many big caliber rifles, because for the most part in flat, and relatively populated Ohio, they aren't too practical.

There was a time in my single life where I bought and sold 15 to 25 guns a week. Now I wish I had kept all of the Colt Pythons, and some of the other jewels that I had for a short time. Guns were currency then, still are if you are in a good trade position. I'm only active in them from a standpoint of my life memberships in NRA, and the OGCA now. I don't own but a few anymore, still shoot, mostly handgun, but I'll still pop a Yote if I see one, but haven't really ventured afield for game since my heart surgery (2013) Prior to that I was afield almost any time I wasn't earning money, with my Wife, or asleep.


----------



## Keebler1

Woodmaster just tell your wife you have extras to make for the swap and hire someone to replace the fence


----------



## DavePolaschek

Our cistern is underground and covered. There's a ton of plastic pipes running from all the canales on the house back to the cistern, so we catch rain from over 4000 square feet of roof into that. I'd love to take credit for the idea, but the builder of the house did it as a showcase, and it was a really good idea. Our neighbors with houses older than ours generally don't have cisterns and are jealous of ours. And any new houses (won't happen in our HOA because there's no vacant lots) would be required to put in a cistern with storage of at least 1 gallon per square foot of roof.

I wish ours was bigger, but not enough to tear up the yard we spent the past three summers landscaping.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm on a forced break from the treehouse to let a rain shower pass. So I figured I'd have some lunch 









Another one from SteveN. It's a good solid IPA


----------



## splintergroup

A colleague at work has a daughter that lives in the east mountains. The well didn't do to good so they installed a 21K gallon cistern that also took the roof water.

Since it was for domestic (house) use, there was a complex system that purged the initial inflow when it rained to get rid of the crap, then stored it all in a huge array of buried tanks. 
The water out goes through a large UV sterilizer.


----------



## duckmilk

> Anybody here ever make a gunstock? Turns out my grandpa bought a bunch of walnut blanks back in the early 50 s with the intention of making family heirlooms for each of his kids. Well, he s been gone for many years and my dad decided he wasn t going to get to it and just passed these three to me for my kids. I m not even sure where tonstart! I m going to need to find some resources.
> 
> - JD77


That would be quite the undertaking JD. Each one would have to be made for a specific rifle. Maybe a duplicator of some sort to copy one that was made for the rifle?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny ra8n just helps keep you cool get back out there and build that tree house


----------



## HokieKen

I'm about sick of it Keebler. It keeps raining for about 15 minutes every hour. I'm spending most of my day getting my tools out of the rain then getting them back out then putting them back up…


----------



## pottz

> I'm about sick of it Keebler. It keeps raining for about 15 minutes every hour. I'm spending most of my day getting my tools out of the rain then getting them back out then putting them back up…
> 
> - HokieKen


hey ill take all the rain you wanna send us.we sure could use some.water restrictions are starting to take place.


----------



## HokieKen

We actually need the rain too pottz so I'm glad we're getting it. I just wish it would come all at once instead of 4 or 5 separate storms.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny, was that the Highgrain IPA? I had heard of them,, but never had any of their beers. Evidently they are OK for Jungle Jim to carry them, but not promote them. They have a beer tasting venue, 25 cents a taste, and have revolving taps for 30 or so brews at a time. Maybe Highgrain doesn't meet some type of kickback %??


----------



## therealSteveN

We have been without rain for a couple of weeks now, Prior to that we had rain every day, to every 3 days, and all the grass, and plants got pretty water dependent (shallow roots) now we look like scorched earth.

I'm OK with it, getting a break from twice a week mowing, and gas at 500 bux an ounce or whatever it is. Grass is optional. My dear Wife is going crazy, her plant friends all need to be watered. I guess I'll find out which costs more. water, or gas…....


----------



## pottz

> We actually need the rain too pottz so I'm glad we're getting it. I just wish it would come all at once instead of 4 or 5 separate storms.
> 
> - HokieKen


no thats our problem,we get 80% of our rain in a couple storms.we had over 5" in one storm in dec. then nothing until mar.


----------



## EricFai

That sound like the SC Mountains. Before moving here I read that the average monthly average was 3.5". We get that in about 2-3 days.


----------



## Keebler1

Wonder since the steakhouse was booked and I couldnt eat there should I spen the extra on a mitre gauge or play blackjack


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone had mountain brewery sneaky snake beer?


----------



## Keebler1

Mountain Fork brewery gentleman jackelope 
Good custom Oklahoma brew as much as it kills me to say something good comes from oklahoma it is good


----------



## Keebler1

Payback for all the good food pics yall posted earlier only i didnt have to cook this


----------



## pottz

> Payback for all the good food pics yall posted earlier only i didnt have to cook this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


oh damn you keebs,i just had a "burger".


----------



## Keebler1

Would it make you feel better it was only $33


----------



## pottz

> Would it make you feel better it was only $33
> 
> - Keebler1


NO ! wait….what were the sides ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Payback for all the good food pics yall posted earlier only i didnt have to cook this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


Looks like a juicy cut of prime rib, how did it go down?


----------



## RichT

> Would it make you feel better it was only $33
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> NO ! wait….what were the sides ?
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, whatever happened to "meat and three?"


----------



## EricFai

That's what I had for dinner last night, about the same price too. Went to one steak house up in the mountains to find it was closed. So finally checked out another restaurant. Very tasty.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We went out for dinner for the second night in a row. Hit the Black Bird Saloon before a friend's gallery opening. Burger with cheese, bacon and caramelized onions for me, liverwurst sandwich with mustard and horseradish for my sweetie. Good grub, and we got wrapped around the food before the rain started for the evening. When we showed up, there were six or eight groups eating. When we finished, we had the place to ourselves, but more couples showed up as we were heading out.


----------



## Keebler1

Sides were asparagus and mashed potatoes with pecan pie for dessert


----------



## HokieKen

That looks and sounds yummy Keebs! Liverwurst and horseradish don't sound half bad either Dave 

I decided to buck tradition this year. I've grilled burgers and dogs for the 4th for the last 12 years or so. But since getting the BGE my wood grilled pizza is gaining popularity. So I asked my mom and wife about salad and pizza instead this year and they were all for it. And nobody else gets a vote ;-) So I'll be mixing dough and prepping pies instead of patting burgers this year. And my granddaughter has put in a request for my hand-pressed lemonade that she's been hearing stories about but that I haven't made since she was born 6 years ago. So I'll be doing that too. Should be a fun day


----------



## RyanGi

I grew up shooting and hunting with my dad. Being from the city, he always wanted to be a country boy. He taught me very rigid gun safety and hunting ethics. If you shoot it, you eat it, no questions. He wouldn't let us bow hunt because he didn't like the ethics of how a bow kills. When he passed I pretty much stopped hunting. Still have all my guns, and his guns, and grandad's guns (it's quite a collection). For some reason hunting just doesn't have the draw without being with dad. I live in town too, so it's not as easy to go out, but that's mostly an excuse. I hope someday I'll find that again…

Rainwater? What's that??


----------



## RyanGi

What is everyone grilling/smoking tomorrow???

This will be the first July 4th I won't be on shift in 18 years (my wife informs me). I don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## Keebler1

Shop time Ryan


----------



## DavePolaschek

> What is everyone grilling/smoking tomorrow???


Nothin'

We've got a neighborhood pot-luck picnic, and last year and this year the HOA president is a chef, so she and her husband whip up the main dishes. Everyone else brings sides or desserts, and we're being the pickle people. My sweetie's making up a big batch of her refrigerator pickles later today, and that's going to be that.

I get to decide which three beers I'm taking to the picnic and then make sure they last for the duration. Pretty serious responsibility.


----------



## RyanGi

Ha! 'Pickle people'…I love it.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave I suggest you put the pickles in a cooler full of ice and then cause you dont want to let the ice go to waste fill the reat of the cooler with beer. Why pick only 3 when you have so many to choose from


----------



## pottz

> We went out for dinner for the second night in a row. Hit the Black Bird Saloon before a friend's gallery opening. Burger with cheese, bacon and caramelized onions for me, liverwurst sandwich with mustard and horseradish for my sweetie. Good grub, and we got wrapped around the food before the rain started for the evening. When we showed up, there were six or eight groups eating. When we finished, we had the place to ourselves, but more couples showed up as we were heading out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


thats a great menu theve got,id love to try some out,stuff you dont find anywhere near me.


----------



## pottz

> What is everyone grilling/smoking tomorrow???
> 
> This will be the first July 4th I won't be on shift in 18 years (my wife informs me). I don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> - RyanGi


tomorrow grilled salmon tacos with black beans and rice. smokin some salmon right now.


----------



## therealSteveN

Last night we went up to Chipotle, Tonight it's some MONSTER Filet's from a whole loin we chopped up a while back. Probably baked taters, and some veggies, a salad…. On Monday we have a half a Pork loin thawing, and some pineapple, bell peppers, and Onion, so I'm feeling a Luau cookout coming on. I'm, back and forth between smoked, just grilled, or in the oven. I imagine smoked will win out. My Wife is loving smoky foods. 

Drinks will be a mixed bag, she is wanting some Margaritas, and I suppose some Beer will make the scene along the way. Monday she is making up a Sangria, she's got a counter full of fruit, lemons, and Limes, Oranges, Kiwi, and stuff I can't see because the pile is so big. I'm gonna drown, in al-key-hallll…. What a way to go. ))))


----------



## EricFai

I'm not sure about tomorrow yet, burgers or steak. May need to hit the grocery store in the morning. Doing Sweet Italian Sausage today.


----------



## RyanGi

Very nice fellas! All good options. I feel like we might have to do bronto-burgers, fresh sweet corn and maybe some grilled squash. Once thing California has always had going for it is amazing veggies…


----------



## EricFai

Sweet corn on the grill sounds good.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Doing Sweet Italian Sausage today.
> - Eric


One of my favorite meats. I love it with some spaghetti, and a rich, red, tomato, sauce. But that said, cooked in links, smothered with Onions, and peppers sautéed just nicely, on a big soft puffy roll….. Uh HUH, ummmm yeahhh.

Not sure if it is National, but the Aldi's near us sells a brand that is awesome. I used to think the stuff at Krogers was great, until I had the Aldi's brand….. Now in Ney York where my Mom was from, any street corner butcher shop will have a winner, get near a large Italian based market, and there it will be. ;-)


----------



## EricFai

SteveN, yes good Italian up in New York, moved to SC, and that is something that is missed, good Italian restaurants.


----------



## controlfreak

> SteveN, yes good Italian up in New York, moved to SC, and that is something that is missed, good Italian restaurants.
> 
> - Eric


Oh but Eric, we have Olive Garden down here. Hah!


----------



## pottz

> SteveN, yes good Italian up in New York, moved to SC, and that is something that is missed, good Italian restaurants.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Oh but Eric, we have Olive Garden down here. Hah!
> 
> - controlfreak


kinda like what taco bell is to a good mexican restaurant ;-))


----------



## RichT

> SteveN, yes good Italian up in New York, moved to SC, and that is something that is missed, good Italian restaurants.
> 
> - Eric


Just like what Henry Hill complained about when he went into the witness protection program.


----------



## HokieKen

It's humid as hell here today. And I think I've been on and off my tailgate then on and off a ladder at least 100 times. So now I'm taking some "me time" while my impact driver battery charges. Enjoying another one from Ohio


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny that treehouse gonna be finiahed before the end of summer


----------



## pottz

i think he'll be done way before,but it's gonna take a lot of beer !


----------



## HokieKen

Stage one is almost complete.









I've got the posts set and the beams and joists done so now I'm putting decking boards on top. Stage 2 will be a slide, climbing wall, and zipline all attached to this platform and railing wherever it needs it.

Stage 3 will be another 8×12 platform adjoining this one that will have steps going up and a house on it. That will be the time consuming part of the build but once I get this first platform done and all the play stuff attached, that will keep the kids busy so I can slow the pace a bit on the rest of the build ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I've almost decided that underneath this treehouse would be a great place for a forge. So I've about decided to suggest to the wife that in compensation for my work I'd like about $1000 to spend on an anvil and a dual burner propane forge


----------



## HokieKen

Also, I'm designing the house section so that it's a long-term structure and sizing it so that after the grandkids outgrow it that the house will hold a carving bench. It'll become my beer-drinking, wood carving getaway. Don't tell the wife though. She thinks I'm being selfless ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit. I'm buzzed. I have a feeling that workmis done for today…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I've almost decided that underneath this treehouse would be a great place for a forge. So I've about decided to suggest to the wife that in compensation for my work I'd like about $1000 to spend on an anvil and a dual burner propane forge
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken go do this before your buzz goes away and you become a cheap ass again!


----------



## pottz

> Dammit. I'm buzzed. I have a feeling that workmis done for today…
> 
> - HokieKen


i guess thats why your mis spelling words huh ?


----------



## HokieKen

I would have but the wife is gone to the pool with the kids. So I decided to be responsible while buzzed and climb up onto the platform and lay decking while I'm home alone instead.









Hold my beer.


----------



## HokieKen

I misspell words because I have tiny buttons and fat fingers ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

And just to clarify, when I say I'm buzzed, I mean I've had 2 beers ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I've almost decided that underneath this treehouse would be a great place for a forge. So I've about decided to suggest to the wife that in compensation for my work I'd like about $1000 to spend on an anvil and a dual burner propane forge
> 
> - HokieKen


sounds good kenny, a blazing hot forge that can cause extreme 4 degree burns in a second under a kids play house ? might wanna rethink that idea ? ;-))


----------



## Keebler1

Shshs Pottz that video will go viral


----------



## pottz

> Shshs Pottz that video will go viral
> 
> - Keebler1


LMAO !!!! as the ambulance picks up the kids with the tree house burning in the background ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> SteveN, yes good Italian up in New York, moved to SC, and that is something that is missed, good Italian restaurants.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Oh but Eric, we have Olive Garden down here. Hah!
> 
> - controlfreak


That made me laugh out loud…...


----------



## therealSteveN

> And just to clarify, when I say I'm buzzed, I mean I've had 2 beers ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Careful with those Ohio brews, they lie to the Rev-en-oooers about Al-key-halll content. It's some kind of tax thing. :_0


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny would have enough sense to get the kids out before shooting video…..thats what the zipline is for


----------



## HokieKen

Four grandkids is too damn many anyway. I have to find some way to thin the herd.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny would have enough sense to get the kids out before shooting video…..thats what the zipline is for
> 
> - Keebler1


i knew he was smart,now thats planning !


----------



## pottz

> Four grandkids is too damn many anyway. I have to find some way to thin the herd.
> 
> - HokieKen


not according to my wife.our son has no plans to ever have kids so hey,send one or two my way !


----------



## EricFai

Olive Garden, no not the same by all means.

Kenny the tree house is off to a good start. Now would you mind returning my truck, I need it Tuesday. Now as for the grandkids, my 4th one was born Tuesday, and the 5th will be here in October. Then I can add one as a step grandson. My better half has 3. So what you talking about Willis, thinning the heard.


----------



## pottz

> Olive Garden, no not the same by all means.
> 
> Kenny the tree house is off to a good start. Now would you mind returning my truck, I need it Tuesday. Now as for the grandkids, my 4th one was born Tuesday, and the 5th will be here in October. Then I can add one as a step grandson. My better half has 3. So what you talking about Willis, thinning the heard.
> 
> - Eric


it's the ipa's eric,they make you crazy !


----------



## EricFai

Bit I'm not having anything to drink.


----------



## HokieKen

I planned to never have kids too. And I never did. But somehow I still got 4 grandkids. God has a sense of humor. That's for sure.


----------



## pottz

> I planned to never have kids too. And I never did. But somehow I still got 4 grandkids. God has a sense of humor. That's for sure.
> 
> - HokieKen


kenny sometimes life takes you where you never planned to go.sometimes it's great and sometimes…...........


----------



## EricFai

Grandkids are fun, and makes life better.

I mentioned a Zipline last week, better half didn't think that would be a go idea. Hey it would be fun. There is a place over in North Georgia, about an hour drive from the house. They have Ziplines in the tree tops, would be fun to try.


----------



## HokieKen

The wife and I have done zipline trips in several places. The New River Gorge in WV is by far the best one I've done. There is a run that's over 1/4 mile and you can reach speeds around 70 mph. It's badass. We also did a zipline tour of rainforest in Jamaica that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Lazyman

We did a rain forest zipline tour near Puerto Vallarta, Mexico that was pretty cool. Over a mile of ziplines with one stretch over 1000 feet long over a river gorge that was several hundred feet below.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's where I am right now Nathan. The wife and her siblings did the zip lines yesterday. I didn't go, I offered to stay and watch their mom who has Parkinson's and dementia so they all could go as siblings and take their dad with them. After they all got back yesterday and told me all about it I was jealous. The zip lines, donkey rides, slide, etc as the whole "adventure" package or something.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, tomorrow morning we go fishing for some Ahi Tuna. Wish us luck.


----------



## pottz

> Oh, tomorrow morning we go fishing for some Ahi Tuna. Wish us luck.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


sweet man,you deserve it. good luck!


----------



## therealSteveN

> The wife and I have done zipline trips in several places. The New River Gorge in WV is by far the best one I've done. There is a run that's over 1/4 mile and you can reach speeds around 70 mph. It's badass. We also did a zipline tour of rainforest in Jamaica that was pretty awesome.
> 
> - HokieKen


New River is just a great place. Fun abounds.

Kenny if you want to pair ziplines with Spelunking check this place out, It's South of Louisville. 17 miles of Ziplines, and in a freaking cave. Screaming down, you are saying Yeee Haw one second, and Oh Chit the next.


----------



## EricFai

SteveN, that looks cool and exciting.


----------



## Keebler1

Happy 4th yall


----------



## DavePolaschek

Let's not hear about any amputations from either power tools or explosives today. Be safe with your toys, kids!

We're going to start the day here with some volunteer landscaping at the public library. The weeds next to the driveway are blocking the view of the bike path, so I charged up the weed-whacker overnight and will knock down one battery's worth before slacking for the rest of the day.


----------



## controlfreak

May go out for a walk after getting the beach towels out of the attic. Next week will be at Folly beach with the kids spouses and Grand kids, will be a good time. Fingers crossed for the ones that are flying in.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahi est muyo bueno Dave!

Thanks for the link SteveN. I'll check it out. It's fairly long drive though and there ain't a lot to see in KY.

I had a fight with my jigsaw on the treehouse last night and bled a bit. Then we did our own fireworks with the kids last night so we can go see the good ones after dinner this evening. So I should be good to go today Dave P. Of course I still have to chop veggies and play with fire…


----------



## splintergroup

> SteveN, yes good Italian up in New York, moved to SC, and that is something that is missed, good Italian restaurants.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Oh but Eric, we have Olive Garden down here. Hah!
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> kinda like what taco bell is to a good mexican restaurant ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Mexican food is really a very local taste, that's why there are so many versions.

The spousal unit had a conference up in Denver a while back. I tagged along. The group she was with (from all over the country) were just raving excited about going to this "famous" Mexican restaurant so I was getting excited too.

Long line, place held hundreds. Wasn't until I reached the front that I realized I was in a mega version of an old Albuquerque "Pancho's Mexican Buffet". All you can eat of the absolute worst food on the planet.

All these people were just stuffing themselves, some saying best Mex cuisine they have ever tasted. The wife and I 
choked down what we felt wouldn't insult everyone else, just about puked, 8^P


----------



## Keebler1

I used to love going to panchos. When I worked on cars a geoup of us would go every now and then. Everyone else was ready to leave but i would make them wait till i had my ice cream. Unfortunately only one i know of now is too far away to make it worthwhile. I will admit not the best food but good enough for the price


----------



## Lazyman

Pancho's in Texas knows how to make TexMex Keebler so it better here than in other places. You leave Texas and Mexican food is a roll of the dice.


----------



## RyanGi

Being originally from So Cal, we had phenomenal Mexican food everywhere. Now, many years in NorCal, there's almost more of it here than in So Cal. Farming culture still exists, despite what TV would tell you about California, and lots of folks with heritage from south of the border are involved. Which means lots of 'local' food!

We're off to watch the Shriner's parade down at the park. I hear there are going to be a flock of Dachshunds in the parade that can't be beat!


----------



## pottz

my son moved to texas a few years ago,he's in cedar park a suburb of austin and he says the mexican food around him sucks.and the tex mex is even worse.when he came back for a visit he gorged on mexican food everyday he was here.


----------



## RyanGi

To be fair, there's a ton of different types of Mexican food….just like 'American' food. But if you're partial to one type, the others may seem lacking I suppose! I'm not a huge fan of TexMex, but then look where I came from… The fact that no one appreciates Santa Maria Tri Tip or guacamole still bothers me…heathens…


----------



## therealSteveN

> Happy 4th yall
> 
> - Keebler1


Happy Happy back at ya, and to everyone else.


----------



## therealSteveN

> SteveN, that looks cool and exciting.
> 
> - Eric


Eric it is a fun time, but actually after a while you wish you could walk some. There is a lot of caving in Kentucky, some in Ohio, but Ky has a lot of them. Most you have to walk, or crawl through, so it's unique with the zipper.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Ahi est muyo bueno Dave!
> 
> Thanks for the link SteveN. I'll check it out. *It's fairly long drive though and there ain't a lot to see in KY.*
> 
> I had a fight with my jigsaw on the treehouse last night and bled a bit. Then we did our own fireworks with the kids last night so we can go see the good ones after dinner this evening. So I should be good to go today Dave P. Of course I still have to chop veggies and play with fire…
> 
> - HokieKen


I'd argue with you about not a lot to see in Ky, it's got more fun per capita, than any other state I have been to. Plus for a state with as many dry counties as Ky has, they make more hootch there than any other state. A road trip through Ky and Tn, will get you frunk as Hail, if you let it.

I got the biggest contact high I ever experienced just looking through the barn door, at Jim Beam in Clermont Ky. Biggest freaking barn I had ever stood next to as well. 4 or 5 stories tall, was several football fields in both directions, stacked floor to ceiling on each floor with barrels. They had the doors about 12" apart for you to peek inside. I thought the aroma was great, so I'm standing there, until I wasn't standing anymore…... Few minutes later my eye's start fluttering (Wife said) and I woke up. I was smashed for about 2 hours. Dad was a Jim Beam sipper, he loved it. So I was raised around it, but after that I had a new appreciation for the stuff. I don't drink much hard liquor, and usually it's Makers Mark if I do, but that buzz was incredible. Headache after, kinda took the fun out of it though.


----------



## therealSteveN

For my Money $$$$ the *ONLY* reason to enter the state of Californiaweird is for the Mexican food.


----------



## pottz

> For my Money $$$$ the *ONLY* reason to enter the state of Californiaweird is for the Mexican food.
> 
> - therealSteveN


then you would be missing a lot.cali is probably the most diverse state there is.where else can you surf in the morning ride a dirt bike in the desert and snow ski in the evening.if your a wine drinker this is heaven.weve got a beautiful coast line,redwood forests and everything in between.plus from san diego to santa barbara is probably the best year round weather anywhere.floridians will argue otherwise but we dont need screened in porches to sit outside.like today gonna be about 77 with a light sea breeze,cant ask for better.


----------



## pottz

> To be fair, there's a ton of different types of Mexican food….just like 'American' food. But if you're partial to one type, the others may seem lacking I suppose! I'm not a huge fan of TexMex, but then look where I came from… The fact that no one appreciates Santa Maria Tri Tip or guacamole still bothers me…heathens…
> 
> - RyanGi


amen !


----------



## therealSteveN

> cali is probably the most diverse state there is.where else can you surf in the morning ride a dirt bike in the desert and snow ski in the evening.if your a wine drinker this is heaven.weve got a beautiful coast line,redwood forests and everything in between.plus from san diego to santa barbara is probably the best year round weather anywhere.floridians will argue otherwise but we dont need screened in porches to sit outside.like today gonna be about 77 with a light sea breeze,cant ask for better.
> 
> - pottz


Evidently you haven't heard of Kings Island amusement park. You can do all that and more. Yawn, what else ya got, except soul stealing traffic, and an endless parade of A holeys, most of whom don't work, never did, and never tried to.

WTF is up with this site today, and who gave Cloudfare so much power? Slowsville.


----------



## RyanGi

California has geographic and weather diversity seen very few places in the entire world… it's such an amazing place. Unfortunately, we've ruined it with politics. I want nothing more than to leave…only a few more years and we'll be gone. But, I will miss the weather and topography…and the food freshness and diversity!…but not the BS politics and all that brings with it. So sad….what a waste…

On a happier note, the wife and I rode our bicycles downtown to see the kids parade. Super well attended and very cute. On the way home I made a really cool sidewalk find of a full height, solid wood bookcase with a free sign on it. No paint, or other obvious finish on it. All screwed together with no obvious nail, although I'll check of course, looks like solid Doug fir. Dry and straight! Gonna disassemble it this afternoon!!


----------



## pottz

amusement park ! hell we got disneyland,universal studios,six flags magic mountain,knotts berry farm,legoland and more.i prefer the real world myself,never go to any of em.

and yeah the site is moving slow today.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Ahi est muyo bueno Dave!
> 
> Thanks for the link SteveN. I'll check it out. *It's fairly long drive though and there ain't a lot to see in KY.*
> 
> I had a fight with my jigsaw on the treehouse last night and bled a bit. Then we did our own fireworks with the kids last night so we can go see the good ones after dinner this evening. So I should be good to go today Dave P. Of course I still have to chop veggies and play with fire…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I d argue with you about not a lot to see in Ky, it s got more fun per capita, than any other state I have been to. Plus for a state with as many dry counties as Ky has, they make more hootch there than any other state. A road trip through Ky and Tn, will get you frunk as Hail, if you let it.
> 
> I got the biggest contact high I ever experienced just looking through the barn door, at Jim Beam in Clermont Ky. Biggest freaking barn I had ever stood next to as well. 4 or 5 stories tall, was several football fields in both directions, stacked floor to ceiling on each floor with barrels. They had the doors about 12" apart for you to peek inside. I thought the aroma was great, so I m standing there, until I wasn t standing anymore…... Few minutes later my eye s start fluttering (Wife said) and I woke up. I was smashed for about 2 hours. Dad was a Jim Beam sipper, he loved it. So I was raised around it, but after that I had a new appreciation for the stuff. I don t drink much hard liquor, and usually it s Makers Mark if I do, but that buzz was incredible. Headache after, kinda took the fun out of it though.
> 
> - therealSteveN


My daughter use to live on a ridge outside of Lynchburg TN home of Jack Daniels. When we visited her took the tour but no special drink at the end. Disappointed it's in a dry county.


----------



## Lazyman

> my son moved to texas a few years ago,he s in cedar park a suburb of austin and he says the mexican food around him sucks.and the tex mex is even worse.when he came back for a visit he gorged on mexican food everyday he was here.
> 
> - pottz


He does know that Taco Bell is not TexMex, right?


----------



## pottz

> my son moved to texas a few years ago,he s in cedar park a suburb of austin and he says the mexican food around him sucks.and the tex mex is even worse.when he came back for a visit he gorged on mexican food everyday he was here.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He does know that Taco Bell is not TexMex, right?
> 
> - Lazyman


oh yeah.he said he got a burrito at this one place and they smothered it with hot dog chili.im sure austin has some good places,it's just the town of cedar park sucks.


----------



## duckmilk

> I've almost decided that underneath this treehouse would be a great place for a forge. So I've about decided to suggest to the wife that in compensation for my work I'd like about $1000 to spend on an anvil and a dual burner propane forge
> 
> - HokieKen


My nephew the farrier/blacksmith has this one with the dual valve and recommends it highly. I have used it once, really nice. I may upgrade the homemade one he gave me to this one, especially for the ability to run only one burner. A couple of farrier schools near here supply them so I wouldn't have to pay shipping.
As far as anvils, if you can find an old one at a farm sale or something would be good. Otherwise you can buy quality ones new. This is just one source.


----------



## duckmilk

> my son moved to texas a few years ago,he s in cedar park a suburb of austin and he says the mexican food around him sucks.and the tex mex is even worse.when he came back for a visit he gorged on mexican food everyday he was here.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He does know that Taco Bell is not TexMex, right?
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> oh yeah.he said he got a burrito at this one place and they smothered it with hot dog chili.im sure austin has some good places,it s just the town of cedar park sucks.
> 
> - pottz


He needs to go to old town San Antonio.


----------



## Lazyman

> oh yeah.he said he got a burrito at this one place and they smothered it with hot dog chili.im sure austin has some good places,it s just the town of cedar park sucks.
> 
> - pottz


LOL. There's his problem right there. He's right burritos do suck. No such thing as a TexMex burrito, IMO. That would be Cali-Mex like Taco Bell. That is not to say that they don't serve them here for tourists and foreigners that don't like TexMex though. Sometimes college students eat them because they are large and cheap. Even Wikipedia has conflicting information and says that the burrito is TexMex that was invented in Los Angeles. (Huh?) I suppose some might consider the fajita the TexMex version , though when I was a kid we just called them tacos al carbon.

BTW, there are some really bad TexMex restaurants. I grew up in San Antonio so I am pretty picky about my Mexican food and have learned which ones to avoid. If there is a burrito on the menu, that is often a bad sign.


----------



## duckmilk

I like the little hole-in-the-wall places with 6 - 8 tables where everyone is speaking Spanish.


----------



## splintergroup

Yes, and the Spanish music all distorted through cheap speakers and down low. 
\there is a local place with 6 tables and only open for lunch (it's the owners house).

Here in NM, everything needs green or red chile as a base, that is the law.
Breakfast burritos are a standard fare for all hours.

As for tacos, who the he// decided fish was a good meat. I'll admit I've never tried them 8^) but at several thousand miles from the nearest salt water, no thanks on fish based roach coach fixin's (must be a Calif invention 8^)


----------



## pottz

> oh yeah.he said he got a burrito at this one place and they smothered it with hot dog chili.im sure austin has some good places,it s just the town of cedar park sucks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LOL. There s his problem right there. He s right burritos do suck. No such thing as a TexMex burrito, IMO. That would be Cali-Mex like Taco Bell. That is not to say that they don t serve them here for tourists and foreigners that don t like TexMex though. Sometimes college students eat them because they are large and cheap. Even Wikipedia has conflicting information and says that the burrito is TexMex that was invented in Los Angeles. (Huh?) I suppose some might consider the fajita the TexMex version , though when I was a kid we just called them tacos al carbon.
> 
> BTW, there are some really bad TexMex restaurants. I grew up in San Antonio so I am pretty picky about my Mexican food and have learned which ones to avoid. If there is a burrito on the menu, that is often a bad sign.
> 
> - Lazyman


you dont burritos !!!! man it's a staple here. but we have good ones.every mexican restaurant has them.matter of fact if i went in and there wasn't one id leave.


----------



## pottz

> Yes, and the Spanish music all distorted through cheap speakers and down low.
> here is a local place with 6 tables and only open for lunch (it s the owners house).
> 
> Here in NM, everything needs green or red chile as a base, that is the law.
> Breakfast burritos are a standard fare for all hours.
> 
> As for tacos, who the he// decided fish was a good meat. I ll admit I ve never tried them 8^) but at several thousand miles from the nearest salt water, no thanks on fish based roach coach fixin s (must be a Calif invention 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


lol-im making grilled salmon tacos tonight.fish tacos are big here in socal.some batter the fish and some grill.i preferred grilled.well ive got guests in about 15 minutes so ill wish you all a festive forth celebration.splint come on over and have a fish taco.


----------



## duckmilk

Splint, my mother cooked great mexican food, and when I went to school in Las Cruces, the food there and in Old Mesilla and El Paso was about the same my mother cooked. That is the same way I cook it, old style. I'll stock up on chile when I get back to NM in Aug.
Having grilled salmon and grilled corn this evening, but not in a taco, ugh.


----------



## splintergroup

Yeah Duck, some great places in LC. I remember Dick's had great GC cheese burgers, My Brothers Place had the tostado compuestas, La Cocina, etc (been almost 30 years)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> As for tacos, who the he// decided fish was a good meat.


There was a strip club in St. Paul, MN that served tacos every day during happy hour (3 for $1, IIRC). Fridays in Lent, it was fish tacos.


----------



## JD77

Happy Independence Day, all!


----------



## RichT

> There was a strip club in St. Paul, MN that served tacos every day during happy hour (3 for $1, IIRC). Fridays in Lent, it was fish tacos.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Fish tacos at a strip joint. Who'd have guessed?

In deference to your location, New Mexican cuisine is superb. Hatch red and green, and the Chimayo powder I buy at the trading post at the Santuario de Chimayo is one-of-a-kind. There is no substitute. Red and green is a daily part of my diet.

Here in southern Arizona we are fortunate to have Elvira's in Tubac. It opened in the '20s in Nogales, Sonora, MX, and operated there for decades. When things got sketchy south of the border, they relocated to Tubac, AZ, roughly half way between Tucson and Nogales. A meal there will set you back at least $100 if you include booze, but it's worth it.

Once upon a time, we also had some of the best Mexican restaurants anywhere. There was El Charro, opened in the '20s as well in downtown. It's still there, but caca does pasa. They fell victim to the desire to be famous (in fact they were the location for the finale of this season's Top Chef). They did the focus groups that told them their recipes could be modified to suit a greater audience. The result was the same ordinary crap you find at average Mexican joints. You can see it on their web site. So sad.


----------



## HokieKen

I just like food. Mexican around here is far from the Mexican I had in El Paso or San Diego but I can find something to eat at any of them. And I've had fish tacos before and was never really impressed. But on a cruise to Hawaii a few years ago, one of the stops was in Ensenada and fish tacos is what the area is known for. So I tried them and they were fabulous! The fish fried but not battered with a nice blend of spices and then it was served on fresh corn tortillas with some kind of sauce. I think I ate about a dozen.

Pottz, I've never had Salmon tacos but that sounds mighty good! How do you make yours? Just smoke the salmon like usual? Any special prep?

I did 7 pizzas on my Green Egg yesterday and they were a huge hit. I've about got the cooking down to a science on the egg now. And I usually wait until about 2 hours before time to cook to prep everything but yesterday I got a head start because I've never done so many and things went MUCH smoother. If any of you have a Komodo grill and haven't tried pizza on it, you're missing out!

Duck, anvils are my big holdup with setting up a forge. The problem with most new ones is that their cast ductile iron instead of forged. Which would probably be fine if I had a press and a power hammer. But I would be using the anvil for everything so I'm not sure I'd be happy with a cast one long term. And there are plenty of used old ones that pop up around here. But the prices are hard to swallow for me because I have so little free time, I'm just not sure I would forge enough to justify the expense. But maybe one day. I do enjoy making blades and forging instead of cutting and grinding them from flat stock would give me a lot more freedom in the types of things I could make.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I looked at the site for anvils that Duck linked to and found a railroad tie/track anvil that looked good for knives at a reasonable price. What stock do you use to cut and grind your knives? I assume you have to heat treat afterwards correct?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. I have a small forge that I use to heat treat steel Keebler. I use 1095 or O1 steel to make blades. I have piece of railroad track but it wouldn't be ideal for larger blades I don't think and that would be my main reason for forging, so I can do bigger knives without spending a fortune on flat stock.


----------



## Keebler1

Can you link to some of the steel you use? I would like to try shaping and putting an edge on a knife?


----------



## pottz

> I just like food. Mexican around here is far from the Mexican I had in El Paso or San Diego but I can find something to eat at any of them. And I ve had fish tacos before and was never really impressed. But on a cruise to Hawaii a few years ago, one of the stops was in Ensenada and fish tacos is what the area is known for. So I tried them and they were fabulous! The fish fried but not battered with a nice blend of spices and then it was served on fresh corn tortillas with some kind of sauce. I think I ate about a dozen.
> 
> Pottz, I ve never had Salmon tacos but that sounds mighty good! How do you make yours? Just smoke the salmon like usual? Any special prep?
> 
> I did 7 pizzas on my Green Egg yesterday and they were a huge hit. I ve about got the cooking down to a science on the egg now. And I usually wait until about 2 hours before time to cook to prep everything but yesterday I got a head start because I ve never done so many and things went MUCH smoother. If any of you have a Komodo grill and haven t tried pizza on it, you re missing out!
> 
> Duck, anvils are my big holdup with setting up a forge. The problem with most new ones is that their cast ductile iron instead of forged. Which would probably be fine if I had a press and a power hammer. But I would be using the anvil for everything so I m not sure I d be happy with a cast one long term. And there are plenty of used old ones that pop up around here. But the prices are hard to swallow for me because I have so little free time, I m just not sure I would forge enough to justify the expense. But maybe one day. I do enjoy making blades and forging instead of cutting and grinding them from flat stock would give me a lot more freedom in the types of things I could make.
> 
> - HokieKen


the tacos were great,i grilled them and served on flour tortillas with a mexican style slaw with a chipotle aioli served with black beans and spanish rice.


----------



## HokieKen

> Can you link to some of the steel you use? I would like to try shaping and putting an edge on a knife?
> 
> - Keebler1


Something like this Keebler. Ebay is usually where I buy steel.

Thanks pottz. That sounds yummy


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks. At some point I want to try making a knife.


----------



## therealSteveN

> my son moved to texas a few years ago,he s in cedar park a suburb of austin and he says the mexican food around him sucks.and the tex mex is even worse.when he came back for a visit he gorged on mexican food everyday he was here.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *He does know that Taco Bell is not TexMex, right?  *
> 
> - Lazyman


Almost fell off my chair laughing at that one. ))))


----------



## therealSteveN

> I like the little hole-in-the-wall places with 6 - 8 tables where everyone is speaking Spanish.
> 
> - duckmilk


THIS!!!!

Plus the best places I have been too, even in Cali were the back side of a Mexican grocery store. Walk through the store, 6 to 12 tables, and the smell of great food.


----------



## Lazyman

Do any of you happen to know if there is such a thing as an adapter that allows you to use a standard drill chuck with a SDS bit. I need to cut a 3.5" hold through brick and hole saws mostly have SDS shanks on them. I've search everywhere but adapters do not seem to exist. You can find one that will adapt an SDS chuck to a standard chuck but not the other way around. The old hammer drill I have has a standard 3 jawed chuck and the SDS shank won't center properly.


----------



## therealSteveN

Nathan I think that is a "parts and pieces" kind of search. I don't know from all SDS drills, but I used to have a Hilti, and a Bosch, and none of the drill accessory parts were interchangeable, due to name brand proprietary BS. I think you could find something, for the exact type of SDS you want to use. A few I had seen in the past looked like they would work, but usually what I found was it was "kinda" Hilti like, or Bosch like.

Possibly here.


----------



## therealSteveN

Sent you a PM too.


----------



## therealSteveN

What is up with this site?


> ?


 Never seen it so slow, almost worthless.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HERE* :<)))


----------



## MikeB_UK

If I understand you right Silverline make one 
Hex to SDS


----------



## controlfreak

> *HERE* :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony I thing he is looking for a standard to SDS adapter.

Nathan, I think you have three options
1) Buy or borrow a SDS drill
2) Buy, use and return it. I myself am not that kind of guy.
3) Rent a SDS drill short term, you could also rent the bit for it too.

If you were close I have plenty you can use.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks, Tony. That is going the wrong direction. I need one that allows me to use an SDS shank in a standard chuck. That one converts an SDS chuck for a standard shank.

Thanks, George. I looked through all of the options on that list and none of them seem to do what I need to do. I think that no one has made an adapter to allow me to use an SDS bit in a standard chuck. Looks like I may have to just go find a cheap rotary hammer or rent one. I did not get a PM yet, BTW. The website might be the problem.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sorry imma noob i guess i can get an A for trying :<(((((((((


----------



## MikeB_UK

Although thinking about it, aren't you better off just getting a holesaw that will fit in a standard drill instead of trying to get an SDS adaptor to work right?

Bosh do one, I assume there are others.


----------



## RichT

I'm grilling today. I had stuff to do yesterday, so it had to wait. I did a tri-tip brisket style which I've never tried before. It came out very good. I pulled out my Thermoworks Signals. It has four channels which can be monitored via an app. The best feature is the graph. You can see the progress, including the stall that meats undergo. The graph below shows the air temp in yellow, and the meat temp in blue. It's hard to read after getting shrunk by LJ, but it even shows the current slope in degrees/hour. You can see the smoker maintaining the temperature, and even the drops in temp from when I opened the lid










Also doing wings on the pellet smoker and did some pork steaks in adobo that I buy from my favorite carniceria on the charcoal grill.


----------



## pottz

damn that looks good rich,wife was tired so we had jack in the box !!!! yeah !


----------



## therealSteveN

> Thanks, Tony. That is going the wrong direction. I need one that allows me to use an SDS shank in a standard chuck. That one converts an SDS chuck for a standard shank.
> 
> Thanks, George. I looked through all of the options on that list and none of them seem to do what I need to do. I think that no one has made an adapter to allow me to use an SDS bit in a standard chuck. Looks like I may have to just go find a cheap rotary hammer or rent one. I did not get a PM yet, BTW. The website might be the problem.
> 
> - Lazyman


Your "other" option is to go to HF and buy a SDS drill, with correct bits, use it, and if you aren't absolutely in love with it, you have 30 days for a no quibble money back refund. Not my idea, they seem to want you to try their tools, even though this happens a lot.


----------



## therealSteveN

I haven't been able to do anything at this site since the 2nd, without it taking forever. I noticed my VPN was off, it must have updated. Turning it back on, I am here, no issue with speed at all.

Which makes me wonder, someone, or something is blocking my normal ISP/addy, but just happening at this site? Any thoughts. I have one, and hope it isn't correct.


----------



## EricFai

I had issues yesterday and early today. This evening all is fine.


----------



## therealSteveN

Because our meal was so special yesterday. I wanna share it.

1/2 a Pork Loin about 4.8 pounds. Cooked low and slow on our pellet grill, but any source you can control temperature will work fine. I used this recipe.

https://pitboss-grills.com/recipes/pork/bbq-smoked-pork-loin

I cleaned fat, and silverskin from the pork, then I put some Hawaiian Marinade on it, but neither of us could taste the Hawaiian flavor, so in future I will just smear it with Mustard, Yellow, or Ground. The mustard is what most recipes suggest.

Then you put on spices of choice. I used Lawry's "perfect blend" we like it a lot. Citrus, Basil, and Garlic.










I let it marinade for a day, but 30 minutes will help.

I put the pork in an aluminum pan, and covered it with foil for the first part of the cook. Up to about 120 degrees. This keeps it very moist, see cutting board pic, and it still allows for most of the cooking.

Later I cooked it in the pan, uncovered till I hit 145 degrees, most recipes say that is "done" I call pork at less than 160 raw. After I hit 145, I put it directly on the grill grates to get some char, and let the smoker have it, to add smoke.










A little bit of smoke ring










Somewhere I heard, or read people believe a pork loin can't be grilled, or smoked without it drying out. Huh…










With it we had Smoked Cauliflower, which was awesome, we followed this video.





I cooked it in an aluminum pan, started uncovered to get some smoke, and browning on it, then I covered it for about 35 minutes at 300, and it softened it up the way I like it. If you like hard crunchy veggies, then just cook longer uncovered than I did. I went about 45 minutes, but it was WAY to hard for me then, so I steamed it covered for 35.










I also grill some pineapple slices, just throw them on, when you see grill marks, you have created CANDY…. You can mix brown sugar, with some butter, and water to brush on, these didn't have that.










My lovely Wife made this Blueberry Cobbler from the recipe below. It was incredible.

https://www.momontimeout.com/blueberry-cobbler-recipe/










A Wonderful meal.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I had issues yesterday and early today. This evening all is fine.
> 
> - Eric


Not sure when my VPN clicked off? So I'm not sure, but I only had issues here, All sites had "holiday traffic" due to so many people being online, just here where I had issue. I think the spammers won, which kind of sux. I do note about 3 programs I have to go through to sign on now, which I had never seen before. Maybe the problems are self inflicted?

Between posts I was 15 minutes, and adding pics and text for my meal recap is OK for my level of typing, and 15 minutes. Before switching my VPN back on, it would have been 15 hours to post it, so much faster.


----------



## RichT

> damn that looks good rich,wife was tired so we had jack in the box !!!! yeah !
> 
> - pottz


I'll confess to being a sucker for those tacos. It's a childhood memory from when we lived in LA in the '50s. After moving east, there were no Jack in the Box stores. When I moved to Tucson, I was back in luck.

Yeah, they're weird little things with the wedge of American cheese and the mystery meat filling, but hell, I still love them.


----------



## 33706

We once vacationed on the north side of San Diego in an area known as Pacific Beach. We decided against renting a car. We could not find the Mexican food I was hoping for, in restaurant after restaurant. Wherever we went, it was just…okay.
I can't do the beer swap because it wouldn't be fair to expect someone to ship to Canada at today's rates. A shame, because in the fridge I've got this microbrewery's "*Fat Tug*" which is like a heavy Guinness, and has a 7.0 alcohol content.


----------



## therealSteveN

Wonder if anyone has swapped beer over the border? State to state about has you as a bootlegger, across a border they might shoot first, question later.

That said a heavy Guiness with a kicker sounds like a nice beverage.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, do you already have the hole saw or do you have to buy one? If you still need to buy one, do you need one with a pilot bit or just the 3" cutter? I have a set of diamond hole saws that I bought several years ago to drill a couple of granite slabs for vanity tops. I don't remember what the largest size was but if it's big enough, I can send it to you. I haven't used it in the last decade. And it worked in my hammer drill so it doesn't have a SDS shank.


----------



## HokieKen

Rich, that looks like a really cool app! I have a similar setup but I decided to forego the BT and wifi on mine so it just has a wireless monitor and the 4 probes. It works really well when smoking stuff because I can monitor the temperature without having to open the lid. If anyone is interested in a dumbed-down setup like Rich's but without the advanced features, this is the one I have.

I would really like to have the ability to see the plot of the different temperatures like that though Rich. It would be nice to be able to see the real time ambient temperature in the grill. I'm still figuring out how to get to the temperature I want efficiently without overshooting.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry PK, I wish we could include our friends outside the US in this swap but it's just too risky. Technically we're not even allowed to ship beer over state lines without proper licenses. But with border-crossing and customs, there's just too big of a chance that the package will get opened for inspection :-(


----------



## 33706

> Sorry PK, I wish we could include our friends outside the US in this swap but it s just too risky. Technically we re not even allowed to ship beer over state lines without proper licenses. But with border-crossing and customs, there s just too big of a chance that the package will get opened for inspection :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


It's okay, Kenny! I'm content to be on the outside looking in. Impressed with the level of enthusiasm you've generated here!


----------



## HokieKen

It's pretty easy to generate enthusiasm about beer and meat PK ;-p


----------



## Lazyman

Yes. I already have the hole saw. I just went ahead ordered a rotary hammer last night. I figure that even if it is too wimpy for the 3.5" hole saw or if the saw doesn't work for some reason (like it is cheap), I can use just the hammer action and with an SDS chisel to chip out the hole. My backup plan is to drill a ring of small holes at the right radius with a regular masonry bit and chisel out the rest.


----------



## Lazyman

I have had 2 different digital probe meat thermometers and I never really trusted them. What I do not understand is what prevents the part of the probe that is sticking out of the meat from simply conducting the heat and reading that temperature.


----------



## RichT

> I have had 2 different digital probe meat thermometers and I never really trusted them. What I do not understand is what prevents the part of the probe that is sticking out of the meat from simply conducting the heat and reading that temperature.
> 
> - Lazyman


All I can say is that I set an alarm on the Signals unit for 200ºF, and when it went off, I inserted my Thermapen and it read exactly 200º as well.

There isn't much mass to the probe. It's very thin and hollow. Totally different from the aluminum "nails" they sell to conduct heat into a potato.


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't realize they are hollow. Maybe the ones I had were not. When I inserted an instant read thermometer it read much cooler than the probe you leave in while cooking so I never trusted it.


----------



## HokieKen

The sensor is in the tip of the probe Nathan, not along the full length. So only the end of the probe is important. While the exposed part can affect the temperature reading, the actual effect is negligible for the most part. I read somewhere when I was shopping for mine that as a rule of thumb, the probe should be inserted 10X as deep as the diameter of the tip to negate the issue. I would say my probe is 2mm diameter so as long as it's at least 3/8" into the meat I should get a good reading. The stem is made of something that doesn't retain heat well also. If you pull the probe out of the meat, you'll see that the reading drops to the ambient temperature really fast.

If you want to do a quick test on your particular one, you can do an ice bath test. A bath of ice cubes in water is at 32F as long as the ice hasn't completely melted. So next time your grill is hot, put a big pan with an ice bath on the grill and stick your probe in.


----------



## Lazyman

I don't have them any more. One stop working completely and I think I sold the other at a garage sale because it was unreliable. Both were fairly cheap.


----------



## HokieKen

The difference between good ones like Rich's and cheaper ones like mine are how they measure temperature. I'm sure Rich's uses thermocouples which are highly accurate and fast. Mine is most likely a thermistor probe which uses a small ceramic semiconductor in the tip. Mine will send a voltage across the semiconductor and measure the current to determine the temperature. The variance in resistance of the semiconductor makes this less accurate than thermocouples which are just two dissimilar metals welded together and the voltage across the joint is measured directly to determine the temperature. The relationship between voltage and temperature of the welded joint is highly accurate and predictable. The thermocouples also react faster to temperature changes because they don't retain heat of any significance so temperature changes are detected virtually instantaneously. Thermistors are ceramic so they do retain heat so a temperature change around the probe can take several seconds to change the sensor temperature.

Really cheap digital thermometers have cheap thermistors and can be significantly inaccurate. A mid-range one like mine likely has good thermistors that are accurate to a relatively tight tolerance that's more than sufficient for anything I'll be preparing. Thermocouples are more expensive to make and therefore they cost more. One like Rich's probably has no notable accuracy variation and will give better readings during temperature swings.

And if you really need something accurate and want to throw a lot of money at it, there are RTD temperature sensors. I don't know if they even make meat thermometers with them. And if they do, it's serious overkill.

I'm sure that's more than you wanted to know but this crap I learn at work has to be regurgitated on the rare occasion that it's relevant ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

I use the Meater probe. Fully wireless so I can monitor it from anywhere.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

You must have been waiting a while to regurgitate that! ;-)

I have to admit that is the sort of nerdy stuff I like to understand. You just saved me a couple of hours finding all of that on my own. (While I wait for the dang mini-split to arrive-it was supposed to be here yesterday but sat in a UPS warehouse in Ft. Worth for over 24 hours). EDIT: now it is sitting in a Dallas warehouse.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excited for you Nathan on that mini split. It'll probably be the absolute best shop purchase you'll make imo. Especially in hot climates and to get rid of the humidity in your case is even better. Totally worth it.


----------



## controlfreak

> Excited for you Nathan on that mini split. It'll probably be the absolute best shop purchase you'll make imo. Especially in hot climates and to get rid of the humidity in your case is even better. Totally worth it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I was wanting a mini split but between DIY warranty (vague disclaimers) and not knowing if I will expand the shop I deferred. I ended up with a hanging electric heater and a window unit. Heater is okay but the window unit is to small to handle full summer load, regrets.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I went with the Mr. Cool brand which is a DIY and cones charged already. The warranty is decent, I've had to use them twice which one ended up not being their issue but they sent parts at will, didn't seem to bother them at all to send things. The only pain is you have to either install the stuff yourself or have a tech do it. I did the installs myself on the parts and it sucked (the blower motor went out) but they did have how to videos to follow which made it a lot easier.

Overall I think it's been hanging in there for 4-5 years and I've been happy with it.


----------



## Keebler1

Now I know which warehouse to raid since I know to look for your name Nathan thanks


----------



## Lazyman

I went with the Mr Cool DIY mini split as well. It comes with a patented precharged line set, compressor and condenser so you don't have to evacuate the system. I toyed with the idea of one that wasn't rated as DIY because they are about half the price of the DIY version. Most of the compressor units come precharged but you still have to evacuate or clear the line sets and indoor condenser unit. You might have to do your own flared joints on the lines as well, though you can buy pre-flared lines too. Pioneer sells a product called KWIC-E-Vac (~$35) that supposedly flushes the air (mostly the uncompressable moisture in the air I think that has to be removed) out of the lines so that a vacuum pump is not unnecessary but you can buy a vacuum pump and manifold set with gauges to evacuate and check for leaks for about $150. Once you insure that there are no leaks, you just open a valve on the compressor and it has enough refrigerant for up to 25' of lines.

At the end of the day, the reason I went with the DIY unit was because most of non-DIY require professional installation to activate the warranty. BTW, MR Cool just announced a new 4th generation of their unit that has a lifetime warranty on the compressor and a slightly higher SEER rating.


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, how accurate are laser sensors? I was wondering if they would be useful detecting the temp of metal for forging.



> My backup plan is to drill a ring of small holes at the right radius with a regular masonry bit and chisel out the rest.
> 
> - Lazyman


That would have been my primary plan if I was doing it. That or call around for a plumber who has the proper tool.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mr Cool also has units with multiple heads. I just installed one of those in my dad's studio. I would have probably went that route if they were an option at the time.

If mine ever dies, I'll buy another from them. I'll be super happy if it goes 10 years.


----------



## duckmilk

I just walked in the house and had left the tv on the food network. Watched a dude on Guy's show who was running short on time and needed to have a grilled , smoky rib eye steak. He dropped the rib eye in a deep fryer, put some wood chips in a cast iron skillet turned on high, pulled the steak out and set it on a screen over the smoking wood chips.
I'll go back in in a minute and let you guys know how it worked out.

Edit: The judges thought it was great and evenly cooked.


----------



## HokieKen

Non-contact temperature sensors are pretty accurate under the right conditions Duck. People are often confused by the laser thinking that the point where the laser is is where it's measuring. The laser is just a visible indicator completely independent of the temperature measurement. Basically you need to be in clean air (dust and steam can throw the reading off), the object can't be too reflective, and you have to understand that the further away from the object you are, the larger the area it's targeting. So if it measures over a 1" diameter at 12 inches away then it will measure a 6" diameter at 72" away. So you can't shoot a 2" bar from the other side of the shop and expect a good measurement. But you can shoot it from 6" away and get an accurate reading. I'm really not sure how well it would work with really hot metal though. I'm not sure how the radiation when the steel is "glowing" affects the IR measurement.


----------



## therealSteveN

> - therealSteveN


Pic above from a previous post. This is my control panel on my Pellet grill. IF I am using the meat probe it shows the asked for heat. in this case 250 degrees, top center. It shows the actual base of the units current temp, and this varies quite a bit as it burns, feeds, and then burns again, Over the long cook, it evens out, but watching it as you go it varies a lot. Not shown is the standard thermometer on the outer lid, which is always a bit hotter (heat rises).

On the left where it says Probe 1, and currently shows 143. That is the probe inserted into the meat, and has always been within 5 degrees versus my hand held instant read thermometer. Not sure why, but it seems that near the end of the cooks, those numbers meet, and haven't been much more than a degree or 2 off.

I'm also finding that I am getting good at knowing internal times, based on cook time, and what's getting cooked, so on my last few cooks, I haven't bothered with the temp probe, just waiting until the time is enough for the temperature set, versus the type, and size of the meat, and then using my instant read to verify, it's ready to come off.

I'm probably doing it all wrong, but that's OK, because everything coming off this beast tastes perfectly cooked, and is tender, and juicy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Non-contact temperature sensors are pretty accurate under the right conditions Duck.


They are. And most sport a temperature range in the manual or on the side of the unit. I've had a cheap one that was good for about 1-100 C and a different cheap one that was good from 0-600 F. Both were just three digit displays, but within their calibrated range, they were as accurate as any other measuring tool I had to compare them against.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave brings up a good point I forgot about Duck. I'm not sure if non-contact temp guns are available for temps as high as you would need.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here ya go. Adjustable emissivity (to account for different surfaces) and the C model goes to 880C for under $30 shipped.

Edited to add: I'll let you know how it does on detecting steel hot enough to be non-magnetic in a couple weeks when it gets here and I have a chance to play with it.


----------



## Lazyman

I found out why my mini-split sat in a UPS warehouse for 24 hours and was delivered a day late. UPS needed that extra day to damage it. One side of the box for the compressor was torn open and the top was missing. The plastic cover over the line connections was slightly bent in enough to not spring back to its original shape. Some of the contents of the box obviously came out of the box, were damage as well and taped to the box. I decided to not accept it. No way to know without taking an inventory if other pieces came out and were lost and with the damage over the connections, I didn't want to go all the way through the process of installing everything only to find that it lost its charge or had other damage.

I guess I need to order another one. #$%&


----------



## therealSteveN

> I found out why my mini-split sat in a UPS warehouse for 24 hours and was delivered a day late. UPS needed that extra day to damage it. One side of the box for the compressor was torn open and the top was missing. The plastic cover over the line connections was slightly bent in enough to not spring back to its original shape. Some of the contents of the box obviously came out of the box, were damage as well and taped to the box. I decided to not accept it. No way to know without taking an inventory if other pieces came out and were lost and with the damage over the connections, I didn t want to go all the way through the process of installing everything only to find that it lost its charge or had other damage.
> 
> I guess I need to order another one. #$%&
> 
> - Lazyman


Hoping you end up doing better than I did when I tried to order an air compressor off of Amazon. It was an XYZ model, mid priced 80 gallon, and I had a run of 11 of them arrive with the boxes trashed, and in most cases the head cleaved right off the tank, so they were coming with chewed up boxes, and I use that term loosely, and 2 large, but unworkable parts. The head and the tank. Each box looked so much like the one before it I started putting doodles on the boxes thinking they were sending it back to the terminal, and then re-delivering it.

I actually gave up after the first one, but they kept pushing to get me a working unit. I think it must have been their first Amazon sale, and they were hoping for one good review. That backfired, they got one bad review, with 10 bad updates, and finally I said enough was enough, gimme a refund. By that time they played around, and then said it was too long, I asked well inside of 30 days, but by the time they acted it was over, so they refused a credit. I just went to the CC company, and they fixed me up.

If it wasn't so pitiful, it would have been funny. Sending a 200+ pound unit, in a swiss cheese, spit, and tissue box, and expecting it to get it to the end unscathed.

So I hope the shipping gorillas were to blame, and not really poor packing design.


----------



## splintergroup

I had ordered a 2' x 2' solar panel for a remote shed a few years back. Arrived UPS, package left by the gate.

Had a forklift tine hole in the box, needless to say I had to make a claim 8^(


----------



## Lazyman

The one I rejected was ordered through Home Depot with store pickup. HD and Amazon have the best price right now. With HD, I didn't have to worry about them delivering when I am not home and have to take it back if it was damaged. The damage was definitely caused by mishandling in shipping or warehouse though they definitely should have added more foam around the line ports. I think that they assume the plastic cover will protect them. Perhaps they did but I didn't want to find out when opening up those ports is literally the last step.

I just ordered another on Amazon and during check out, they scheduled a 3 hour indoor delivery window on Saturday. Hopefully (surely), they won't try to deliver if it is damaged.


----------



## duckmilk

> Here ya go. Adjustable emissivity (to account for different surfaces) and the C model goes to 880C for under $30 shipped.
> 
> Edited to add: I'll let you know how it does on detecting steel hot enough to be non-magnetic in a couple weeks when it gets here and I have a chance to play with it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Interesting Dave, I'll wait to hear from you. From what I've heard, non-magnetic just means you're getting close to the quench heat.
It would also be useful for cooking.


----------



## HokieKen

880C might be borderline for some steels. It should be fine for common O1 and 10XX carbon steels though that need to be quenched around 1500F. I'm curious too how accurate it will be under those conditions


----------



## controlfreak

Nathan, I often wonder with packages of your size and weight. Is it the weight and handlers slam it? Is it that it gets hung up on the conveyer belt and takes a two story dive? Or is the original packing that was insufficient. I may ponder these things but I have no control over any. You did the right thing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. It's close, but as Kenny says, probably good enough for O1, which is about the only thing I'm ever trying to harden.


----------



## Lazyman

I suspect that part of the problem with this one is that it looks to me like the may have shipped it on its side. No other way for the bag of parts that came out to have fallen out. But since they also sort of peeled away the top it could have also been something that stacked on top that did the damage.


----------



## pottz

> The one I rejected was ordered through Home Depot with store pickup. HD and Amazon have the best price right now. With HD, I didn t have to worry about them delivering when I am not home and have to take it back if it was damaged. The damage was definitely caused by mishandling in shipping or warehouse though they definitely should have added more foam around the line ports. I think that they assume the plastic cover will protect them. Perhaps they did but I didn t want to find out when opening up those ports is literally the last step.
> 
> I just ordered another on Amazon and during check out, they scheduled a 3 hour indoor delivery window on Saturday. Hopefully (surely), they won t try to deliver if it is damaged.
> 
> - Lazyman


dont bet on it.i had a tablesaw delivered once where the top of the box was gone and it was upside down.they had dropped it and split the cast iron top in half yet still decided it was best to deliver. ;-/


----------



## controlfreak

"can't see it from my house" mentality.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I just received a router table from Incra and the broke open and had a damaged corner( UPS). Took a picture of the damaged table top and Incra shipped out a new one right away. Their customer service is Awesome!!! They didn't want the damaged one back because spending over $60 to ship it to throw it away didn't make it cost effective.


----------



## pottz

now thats a first class company ! and because of that youve posted it here where many will see it and hopefully will reward then them with future business !


----------



## HokieKen

Well the wife just informed me I'm going to San Antonio at the end of September to visit her brother. So maybe I'll find some good TexMex!


----------



## RichT

> Well the wife just informed me I'm going to San Antonio at the end of September to visit her brother. So maybe I'll find some good TexMex!
> 
> - HokieKen


Puffy chicken tacos!


----------



## Lazyman

Los Barrios. Quite a bit bigger than it used to be but you can still tell that the restaurant was originally someone's house. I think that it is still run by the family of the lady who started it. Almost never go to SA without stopping in for Puffy Beef Tacos and Enchiladas. I haven't been since the pandemic. Might have to plan a trip down soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Bookmarked Nathan. Thanks for the recommendation. I guess we'll let my BIL plan the meals but I'll send him that link and see if he's tried it and if not, suggest he does when we visit 

Puffy Tacos look yummy too. I'll have to seek some out while there. I may have to give them a go at home too. Several recipes came up when I googled them 

Any recommendations other than food while we're there? We'll only be there for 2 days (fly there Thursday night and fly out Sunday afternoon) so there won't be much time but if there's something I really want to see, I'll try to squeeze it in. I know we're doing the Alamo and the River Walk one day.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife also informed me I'm going to Charleston at the end of October for her cousin's wedding. I was thinking I may try to see if I could get into a turning class with Ashley Harwood. But with the wedding being on Saturday afternoon and her classes being so limited, it's unlikely that will work out. And I'm not sure that there's enough turning instruction she can give me in 3 days to make it worth $1000. If I was interested in turning in high volumes or if I just really liked making bowls it may be. If a class pops up on her site that happens to work with our schedule, I'll give it some more thought…


----------



## RichT

> I was thinking I may try to see if I could get into a turning class with Ashley Harwood.
> 
> - HokieKen


She has built quite an empire. Listen, Kenny, if you do go, be sure to wear your cape so I can pick you out among all of the drooling old coots in the class photo (but not while you're turning, unless it's a clip-on cape).

EDIT: Not to imply that you drool.


----------



## Lazyman

Well don't show the wife the soft porn videos that she posts on instagram before you sign up.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ok here is my zipline story we were at a church picnic and the had a zipline that went over a pond where you could also go tubing so they told you when to jump so you missed the boat well i climbed the tower ask the girl are you sure it will support my weight, she said yes 4k pounds i sad I'm big but i don't weigh that so it was my turn she said go as soon as i left the platform i could tell that my legs an ass were going to get wet so i held my feet up in air but halfway through my ass hit for 6 feet so let's just say i got 1 hell of an anemia :<))))))))))


----------



## Lazyman

> Bookmarked Nathan. Thanks for the recommendation. I guess we ll let my BIL plan the meals but I ll send him that link and see if he s tried it and if not, suggest he does when we visit
> 
> Puffy Tacos look yummy too. I ll have to seek some out while there. I may have to give them a go at home too. Several recipes came up when I googled them
> 
> Any recommendations other than food while we re there? We ll only be there for 2 days (fly there Thursday night and fly out Sunday afternoon) so there won t be much time but if there s something I really want to see, I ll try to squeeze it in. I know we re doing the Alamo and the River Walk one day.
> 
> - HokieKen


BTW, go the the Los Barrios on Blanco road not the one further north, if it is still in business. The Blanco road one is the original and better IMO. Most of my favorites little hole in the wall places have closed as their founders died so I can mostly just tell you some to avoid. Mi Tierra is the touristy TexMex spot downtown but I have never actually been because locals usually avoid it for better places to eat. Casa Rio on the Riverwalk used to be okay but a little touristy and I have not been there in many years.

You may be pretty underwhelmed by the Alamo. It is pretty small so unless they have added some new historical stuff, is a pretty quick trip. It is worth seeing but doesn't take long to see. Growing up there, it is sort of hard for me to think of things to do. Heck, I didn't even go inside the Alamo until I graduated from high school. The Hemisphere Tower is not a bad touristy thing to do while you are downtown. I've always like the Zoo. It used to be rated the 3rd best zoo in the world. Seaworld is there if you are interested in that sort of thing.

BTW, the best way to make puffy tacos is to go to one of the Mexican grocery stores and buy their ready made tortilla masa (don't get the tamale masa). We buy it in bulk and freeze it for later use. It actually travels pretty well.

EDIT: One more thing. Make sure that you specify that you want puffy tacos at Los Barrios. Some of the diners come with crispy tacos but you can substitute.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny if you wanted to check out sea world I took my family there years ago. Check online cause i think you have to make reservations for this but you can get in the water with a beluga whale. I didnt do it but my wife and kid enjoyed that part. I found all the coasters and saw a show while they did that


----------



## duckmilk

> My wife also informed me I m going to Charleston at the end of October for her cousin s wedding.
> 
> - HokieKen


My wife and I booked a cruise on a sailing vessel and saw the harbor sites, lots of fun and friendly people. They have beer and wine on board but I don't remember the name of the outfit.


----------



## HokieKen

That looks nice Duck. We've been to Charleston several times. Really cool city and we've done a lot of the sightseeing stuff so I doubt we'll be doing that kind of stuff.

The wedding ivitation did say "this is a child-free event so please leave the little ones at home." So the wedding should be a good time anyway


----------



## EricFai

Tony, that's a funny story.

Duck, that looks like fun. Something on my bucket list, but up off the coast of Maine.


----------



## therealSteveN

Had a recent visitor yesterday. I had never seen a Redtail Hawk so young before, lot of white still on this child, but there was a kill right below the gazebo, and it wasn't there earlier, so I'm thinking it's self sufficient. Pergola is about 45 feet from the back porch. Shot through the window, screen and all. A good reason to pay the $$$$$$ for the upgraded screens, they don't make it hard to shoot through.


----------



## EricFai

He's pretty. We have a few around here. One was hanging out a few years back. Guess he had found a good hunting ground around the house.


----------



## EricFai

At the job site, remodel job fir a young couple that just purchased the property. They are cleaning out a shop building. Saw this, they asked if I wanted it. Heck Yea! It's about 24" diameter.


----------



## controlfreak

Heading to Folly Beach Saturday, no turning planned.


----------



## Lazyman

I had a screech owl on my patio last week. He seemed to be a little daze because he was sitting low on my turning wood hoard. He left when it got dark so I guess he recovered enough to leave

In other news, thanks for the springs for the 3D Printer, Kenny.









I really like the packing material that you used.


----------



## bndawgs

Oooh, I like that Tropi Cannon. High Seas is out of Maryland


----------



## Lazyman

Our backyard has so much shade now that the grass finally just cannot survive any more, especially in the heat. 









So we finally broke down and put in some artificial turf


----------



## EricFai

Just, no mowing, but a nice green lawn.


----------



## pottz

> Our backyard has so much shade now that the grass finally just cannot survive any more, especially in the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we finally broke down and put in some artificial turf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya cant beat it.i did mine because of the dog and her friends turning my yard into a moto cross track.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## duckmilk

I was starting on the sliding door for the laundry room, we had hung the rail it rides on a couple of months ago. I went to measure the height of the rail so I could decide the height of the door. Found out the rail was 1/2" lower on one side, crapola. I did some figuring and found I could move the rail 1" to the right, so I re-marked the bolt positions and got them level, drilled the new holes and got the rail back up. What a pain but it'll work out better now. The door will be old rough lumber with reclaimed flooring.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan if you dont mind about how much that costed? Wanna have my front yard done


----------



## therealSteveN

Nathan. not sure about you. but I call that a WIN!!!!!

I don't mind mowing, just not close to the house, it creates so much mess over the Summer.


----------



## HokieKen

Brought the grandkids to the Salem Fair tonight. Wow. It used to be the freaks were the ones working…

Glad the refreshment arrived in tact Nathan!


----------



## HokieKen

I've never seen so many people with so little to be proud of go to such great lengths to show so much of it off.


----------



## duckmilk

> I've never seen so many people with so little to be proud of go to such great lengths to show so much of it off.
> 
> - HokieKen


Haha, the same could be said about many others.


----------



## duckmilk

This is one of the guys on Swamp People that is now advertising Blackstone Griddles. Sausage gravy biscuits.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebs, It was expensive. We also did another side yard that is probably about half to 2/3 the size of that space and the total was over $7k. Real grass is obviously much cheaper but just won't grow back there anymore. The other option was to put in shade tolerant ground covers or other landscaping and more stone or gravel. We never priced that option but it probably would have gotten close to that to have someone do it for us.

Definitely a win. Now the maintenance is keeping leaves and other debris off. Hopefully a leaf blower will work but we may have to get one of those sweepers at some point.


----------



## pottz

> Nathan if you dont mind about how much that costed? Wanna have my front yard done
> 
> - Keebler1


i did my backyard and it was about 4k. but i figure with not paying the lawn guy,no water or frtilizer it will pay for itself in about 5-6 years.were on year 4 now and it looks as good as day one.plus with water restrictions,it was a good move.


----------



## Keebler1

Cant do the back yard was looking to do the front yard so HOA cant tell me to mow it anymore but at 7k i can mow it a little longer


----------



## Keebler1

This is hilarious. Dont let your wives watch if they already dont like you setting off fireworks


----------



## Lazyman

I would check with the HOA because most of the guys that gave us estimates said that most HOAs do not allow the artificial turf in the front yard. Some even prohibit it in the back unless it is around a pool.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ugh. Sciatica started acting up on Monday evening. Finally got to see my doc today. He suspects a collapsed disc. MRI on the 20th, but it's likely I'll be in for back surgery before the end of the year. Hopefully before the end of this swap.

Not dropping, since I'm almost done with my project, but I suspect I'm not going to be getting much shop time soon.


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry to gear that Dave. Have a friend that has sciatica nerve problems and had some lower discs fused. Has a service dog now cause he never knows when something will happen and he is on permanent disability from it


----------



## RyanGi

That sucks Dave. Hope it works out quickly for you.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I've never seen so many people with so little to be proud of go to such great lengths to show so much of it off.
> 
> - HokieKen


I can visualize this perfectly. Over 25 years of hanging out in Emergency rooms with some of the folks, and their ancestors that you just described. Of course others with no medical experience at all can get a similar experience simply by spending a minimum of 40 hours a week, at the local Walmart. Of course the very best experiences will occur on the night shift. Careful, some of them do bite…..


----------



## therealSteveN

> Ugh. Sciatica started acting up on Monday evening. Finally got to see my doc today. He suspects a collapsed disc. MRI on the 20th, but it's likely I'll be in for back surgery before the end of the year. Hopefully before the end of this swap.
> 
> Not dropping, since I'm almost done with my project, but I suspect I'm not going to be getting much shop time soon.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Status post one low back surgery, which along the way seems to have failed completely. I'm now in planning for #2. I will add your back to my prayers Dave. I know that pain can be terrible. Spending money on a great mattress is a smart play, if you have any doubts at all about what you are spending close to a third of your life laying on.

Plus if you like flopping around in Crocks, and other loose. light footwear with no real support. Check out the offerings of Keen, and some of the better supportive footwear. Between bed, and up on your feet, that is a huge portion of your life, and having poor, or little, good support can make your issues worse.


----------



## Lazyman

I broke down and bought a cheap rotary hammer from Amazon for my mini-split installation. This was about $80 and seems to be pretty robust with has almost no negative reviews on Amazon. Weighs a ton so will be quite "fun" to use standing on a ladder while trying to drill the slight angle required. It came with chisels so even if it or the hole saw cannot handle cutting through the brick, the hammer with the rotary action off should at least help with plan B.


----------



## mikeacg

> This is one of the guys on Swamp People that is now advertising Blackstone Griddles. Sausage gravy biscuits.
> 
> - duckmilk


I don't remember him wearing a t-shirt on the show. Must have made him dress up for the video!

Mike


----------



## therealSteveN

> This is one of the guys on Swamp People that is now advertising Blackstone Griddles. Sausage gravy biscuits.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck I couldn't keep watching that guy. Looked like he was whipping up some concrete patch or something. Not sure why he didn't do sausage first INSIDE the skillet, then add whatever butta he needed to make a good Rue, then add some Flour kinda like he was adding the milk, then once your flour and sausage had comingled a bit add whatever amount of milk needed to make gravy.

Not sure about the biscuits, but My Sweetie owns the biscuit making rights at home, and she uses White Lily flour. All I know is they are like the ones I have had South of the Mason/Dixon, which are a darn sight better than above it.

Plus I don't want to ruin his endorsement, but your oven/stovetop at home is more than capable for that task, probably offers better temp control.


----------



## HokieKen

Sausage gravy and biscuits is one of my favorites. Add a couple eggs over medium and some slices of fresh 'mater and I wouldn't trade it for a T-bone and eggs.

Sorry to hear about the back Dave. I have several family members who have dealt with the same pains. I also know the advice SteveN gave about beds and footwear is common and seems to help some people to some degree. Unfortunately, most of them still end up having surgery to get real relief. Hope you can get yours sooner than later!



> I've never seen so many people with so little to be proud of go to such great lengths to show so much of it off.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I can visualize this perfectly. Over 25 years of hanging out in Emergency rooms with some of the folks, and their ancestors that you just described. Of course others with no medical experience at all can get a similar experience simply by spending a minimum of 40 hours a week, at the local Walmart. Of course the very best experiences will occur on the night shift. Careful, some of them do bite…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


Yeah I'm sure night shift in the ER is entertaining and I know Walmart is. But I think the fair is where all the people who aren't classy enough, or can't afford, those venues. I'm going to propose a new rule for next year: for each pound you weigh, there must be at least one square inch of clothing. There was a 300 lb woman there and I bet if she took all her clothes off that (a) nobody would have noticed any difference and (b) she could have sewn them all together and still not had enough to cover one boob. She and her family "herd" all had corndogs and gallons of lemonade. I assume the lemonade was to soften the corndogs since they averaged about 3 teeth per person.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with SteveN, I scrubbed through the video to see if I was missing anything and because I'm considering getting rid of my gas grill and adding a Blackstone at home. But I'll stick with my cast iron skillet on the stovetop for sausage gravy. As far as biscuits go, I've never gotten the hang of making them but I'm okay with that. I go to Bojangles and get a box. Their biscuits are as good as my grandma ever made.

Funny story about biscuits… My sister got married in San Diego in the early 2k's so I flew out for the wedding. My flight got in late one night so I went to the motel and got up the next morning to go to the house where they were all at. On the way there was a Carl's Jr. (Hardees over here on my coast) so I stopped to get me a sausage and egg biscuit. So I pulled up to the sign and told the little girl what I wanted and there was an awkward silence and then "one sausage and egg bagel, will that be all?" I said no, not a bagel. A biscuit. "Can you spell it?" B-I-S-C-U-I-T. "Hold on….. My manager said we don't have those." I said No biscuits for breakfast?!? She laughed and said that she'd never even heard of one and had to ask her manager what it was. So I got sausage and egg on sourdough toast instead. It wasn't bad.

But do you Cali guys really not have the ability to run through a drivethru in the morning and get a nice buttery biscuit or did I just hit the wrong restaurant?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Status post one low back surgery, which along the way seems to have failed completely. I'm now in planning for #2. I will add your back to my prayers Dave. I know that pain can be terrible. Spending money on a great mattress is a smart play, if you have any doubts at all about what you are spending close to a third of your life laying on.
> 
> Plus if you like flopping around in Crocks, and other loose. light footwear with no real support. Check out the offerings of Keen, and some of the better supportive footwear. Between bed, and up on your feet, that is a huge portion of your life, and having poor, or little, good support can make your issues worse.


Yeah. I've had two back surgeries so far in life. Have a good (but getting worn out) TempurPedic mattress, but shopping for (and moving in) a new one isn't on my list until I'm more mobile again. Even standing in line at the grocery store is too long on my feet right now.

I have three pairs of crocs, one at each door of the house, but they're the ones with good support (they have a line for food-service workers which are pretty good). I looked at Keens and they haven't had anything that works for me, since their work boots are all heavy leather gear, rather than mesh that'll let my feet breathe in the desert. I do have one last pair of desert combat boots from Magnum (they've since discontinued the Spider TSi model because we're not fighting a war in a sandbox any more), and a pair of Dunhams that are good for winter here in NM, though. The Magnums were excellent because they had great support and were lighter than tennis shoes, even for an 8 inch boot.

I'm going to try and get some shop time today. My sweetie broke the handle on one of her gardening tools (don't leave plastic handles out in the uv index 14 New Mexico sun, they'll turn to dust in a hurry), and I need to make a replacement for that on the lathe, plus I need to get another coat of varnish oil on my swap project so it can cure and I can get the rest of the hardware put on over the weekend. I don't think I'll be using the T&T varnish oil much in the future, but it does make a nice finish. Just takes way too long for my tastes.

Thanks for the comments, guys. I had a great neurosurgeon in MN. Even thought about going back to MN for a surgery, but that would be out of network with my new health insurance company, so I'll probably stay here in NM and hope I can find a good cutter.


----------



## Lazyman

I really do not understand why an injection molded shoe costs so much. It cannot cost them more than 50 cents to make them, especially since they are all made overseas.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Dave, dont wait too long like i did now i have permanent nerve damage pain every day and now must go in again hand are asleep 24/7 nowadays :<(((((((

I shall include you in my prayers :<)))

nice drill lazy :<))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Stupid question of the day..gonna hollow out a vase. Want to protect the wood with a layer of epoxy. My lathe will go down to 40-50rpm. Do yall think i can brush the epoxy on the inside without it going everywhere or ahould i just fill it with wpoxy then hollow again? Have to thin the wood and have the outside where I want it already


----------



## HokieKen

I've always brushed the epoxy on with the lathe off Keebler. But then I turn it on at the lowest speed and let it turn while the epoxy cures. That keeps the epoxy thickness even and prevents it all from running down to the lowest point. I've found I get better results if I do it in 2 or 3 coats instead of a single coat.


----------



## Lazyman

I would turn the lathe to full speed but make sure that you have video recording.


----------



## duckmilk

> This is one of the guys on Swamp People that is now advertising Blackstone Griddles. Sausage gravy biscuits.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I don t remember him wearing a t-shirt on the show. Must have made him dress up for the video!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


He was shirtless in the one where he was catching frogs to cook frog legs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I would turn the lathe to full speed but make sure that you have video recording.


Have someone hold your beer, too.


----------



## RyanGi

> But do you Cali guys really not have the ability to run through a drivethru in the morning and get a nice buttery biscuit or did I just hit the wrong restaurant?
> 
> - HokieKen


Unfortunately Ken, while we claim to be epicurean sophisticates, the reality is some places in this state are all glitz and no substance. Avocado toast, sushi, boba tea, anything trendy, sure. But outside of that, we can be pretty weak. San Diego, LA and SF are the worst with it…if the rich and famous don't eat it on Instagram, they won't have it available…you can get good heartland food in the most the rest of the state however.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## EricFai

I would like to see that video of epoxy with the lathe running.

The pen looks good Keebler.


----------



## pottz

> - Keebler1


nice one keebs.

dave sorry to hear about that nerve issue,one of my drivers has been out since tuesday,was unloading a heavy box and turned the wrong way,jolts of pain all down his leg.doctor says sciatic nerve.

that sausage gravy looked like slop to me,something youd get in a school cafeteria maybe.wife makes great sausage gravy and it dont look like that.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Sausage gravy and biscuits is one of my favorites. Add a couple eggs over medium and some slices of fresh mater and I wouldn t trade it for a T-bone and eggs.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the back Dave. I have several family members who have dealt with the same pains. I also know the advice SteveN gave about beds and footwear is common and seems to help some people to some degree. Unfortunately, most of them still end up having surgery to get real relief. Hope you can get yours sooner than later!
> 
> I've never seen so many people with so little to be proud of go to such great lengths to show so much of it off.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I can visualize this perfectly. Over 25 years of hanging out in Emergency rooms with some of the folks, and their ancestors that you just described. Of course others with no medical experience at all can get a similar experience simply by spending a minimum of 40 hours a week, at the local Walmart. Of course the very best experiences will occur on the night shift. Careful, some of them do bite…..
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Yeah I m sure night shift in the ER is entertaining and I know Walmart is. But I think the fair is where all the people who aren t classy enough, or can t afford, those venues. I m going to propose a new rule for next year: for each pound you weigh, there must be at least one square inch of clothing. There was a 300 lb woman there and I bet if she took all her clothes off that (a) nobody would have noticed any difference and (b) she could have sewn them all together and still not had enough to cover one boob. She and her family "herd" all had corndogs and gallons of lemonade. I assume the lemonade was to soften the corndogs since they averaged about 3 teeth per person.
> 
> HokieKen


When it comes to FAT Women exposing themselves, I find nothing less appealing than when they wear the ULTRA tight stretch pants, showing in exaggerated detail every ripple of cellulite, and blubber they posses. Sometimes they are covered head to toe, and still AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cover it up.

I mean really do they have a floor to head mirror? Do they look into it, and think, Girl you are rocking those pants, or are they thinking, OK today, I make them all puke? I'm not even going to add in the details of the ones that didn't get to the bathroom in time, always white with them, always white.

Yeah I quit going to the fair, forgot that one.



> I really do not understand why an injection molded shoe costs so much. It cannot cost them more than 50 cents to make them, especially since they are all made overseas.
> 
> - Lazyman


That old supply and demand at work. They can supply at really high prices because there is demand.

Dave, I thought they had several with a weave material for hot, and sandy weather. Have you looked at them directly? Price wise I find it same or lower than the discount places, and after sale service is impossible to beat. Check the NXIS models. I used to wear them in the Summer, weave, and steel/composite toes. Cool and comfy on the hottest days, waterproof, and OSHA/ANSI compliant.


----------



## therealSteveN

> - Keebler1


The words Hawaiian Punch, and tutty fruiti come to mind Keebs. nice colors. Light for Summertime.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## pottz

> - Keebler1


i like that one. hey about time to make a "wood" one huh ?


----------



## Keebler1

Woods over rated potts but here is a reminder of the last wood one I finished. Black cherry and leather


----------



## pottz

> Woods over rated potts but here is a reminder of the last wood one I finished. Black cherry and leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


you just sent a cold chill down my spine !!!! nice pen ;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I thought they had several with a weave material for hot, and sandy weather. Have you looked at them directly?


I did, but I was looking in February, and maybe they were still featuring the winter models or something. An ex-co-worker of mine loved Keens and recommended them to me years back, but I've had better luck with others.


----------



## pottz

> Dave, I thought they had several with a weave material for hot, and sandy weather. Have you looked at them directly?
> 
> I did, but I was looking in February, and maybe they were still featuring the winter models or something. An ex-co-worker of mine loved Keens and recommended them to me years back, but I've had better luck with others.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


my BIL swears by em. nothing i was interested in though.


----------



## Lazyman

I tried some Keens once and they just did not work for me.


----------



## HokieKen

I feel like an 8-year-old on Christmas Eve.









Hurry up and get red dammit!

My plants were growing into the netting I had on them so I pulled it off this morning. I haven't seen any signs of deer trying to get through the netting so I hope I don't wake up to bare stalks one morning.

I've already started planning for a better setup next year. Item 1 is better cages. I have them stacked right now to accompdate the taller plants and it works okay. But my brother said he takes concrete blanket he buys at the habitat store and rolls his own cages. Built in stakes and 5' tall and all you have to do is cut it and wire tie the ends together. Item 2 is drip irrigation instead of a sprinkler and a timer that will come on automatically instead of the one I have that I have to turn on myself and it cuts itself off. And item 3 will be a PVC surround that I can put netting around and over and then I can take down and store in a shed out of the way the rest of the year.


----------



## HokieKen

Keens never suited me either but I never had a pair I wore regularly either. When I worked in the shop, standing on concrete floor for 10+ hours a day, I found that Timberland boots with custom inserts were the most comfortable for me. And to this day, I still swear by Timberland. I still wear them to work every day but I sit a lot more these days so I don't find the inserts necessary.

For casual wear around the house, crocs are my favorite. But I still can't wear the clog style in public. I figure whenever I wuit making fun of any man I see in them, I can wear them myself. So probably never. I did get some croc flip flops that are comfy last year and my wife just got me these and they are my new favorites:









For working out, I went to a local running store a few years ago to get custom fit for shoes with custom made inserts at the advice of my doctor. The girl who fitted me said to try a pair of Brooks Ghost running shoes for a few weeks and then come back and we'd see if they worked and what kind of inserts I needed. I've been wearing Brooks to exercise ever since and haven't ever needed an insert of any kind 

But, like the same girl told me, there are a lot of things that your shoes affect other than just your feet and there are a lot of different needs for different people. If you have access, I highly recommend going to someone who knows their stuff and getting recommendations. What works for me probably isn't ideal for you and the same shoes that are good for standing in the shop all day may be horrible for a 6 hour shopping spree with your wife. Trust me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Ken. For me, the main challenge is that my feet are wide. 12EEEE are generally good, but 12EE frequently aren't. Which eliminates a ton of manufacturers. It also means that there are two versions of Crocs that will fit me, but of which are no longer available this year, so when they wear out I may not replace them.

I've been shopping for shoes almost exclusively on Hitchcock's Wide Shoes lately, so now they're getting an idea of what fits me well. My "winter" work boots are a pair of Dunham's from there that I can wear all day, either standing in the shop or out hiking. But they're too warm for me in the summer.

The local Dillard's carries Keen's in the store here in Santa Fe, but they don't stock anything other than D widths. Presumably because New Mexico.

I got a pair of Brooks Beasts at a mall in Covington KY when I was out there for a class at Lost Art Press in the before-times, when the soles on my Red Wing boots fell apart while I was walking. They were the only shoes in the entire store in 12EEEE and they fit pretty well, but are getting a bit worn. And I won't ever buy another pair of Red Wing shoes given the treatment I got when I called them to complain about their soles rotting while the boots were new-in-box. F them.

Doesn't matter at the moment. I slept through my 4am ibuprofen this morning, so when I woke up at 6, I could barely stand long enough to pee at the toilet, let alone worry about walking. I'm going to try to get out to the shop once the drugs kick in, but I suspect it'll be a short session and then I'll be back to sitting on the patio chair that happens to be the one comfortable chair for me now.


----------



## Lazyman

I have had a couple of pair of Brooks and they are pretty comfy. You just haven't work hard enough at being annoying if you are still spending 6 hours shopping with your wife. Heck, I don't even have to go buy shoes for myself anymore. She brings me a couple of pairs to try on and she'll take back any I don't want. Way more convenient than Zappos.

My tomatoes are about to take their summer break, I am afraid. The 100°+ heat is pretty much shutting them down for now and the few that remain are cracking with the heat. Hopefully, they start up again early enough to get a fall crop.

BTW Kenny, You might try spraying your tomato plants with neem oil. Not only does it help keep bugs and disease at bay, but it also has a slightly bitter smell than might also help to deter grazers. It is sort of a miracle cure for tomatoes and other veggies. It is organic and washes off easily so is pretty safe too. I have a small pump u[ sprayer that I dedicate to neem oil and try to spray them about once a week when I think about it-which I think I will go do right now.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i also teeter on the edge of 12EEEE Or 13 EEE depends on shoe :<))))))


----------



## HokieKen

I've heard that Nathan about neem oil. So far I haven't had any issues with bugs or disease once I got the soil composition right. It would be worth a shot to see if it keeps bigger critters away though. Don't think I have any but I'll put it on my list.


----------



## EarlS

Darn deer have been eating our day lollies. Never had the problem before. Looks like a trip to the nursery to get something to keep them away.

Keebs - looks like baby Groot has been busy.

Dave - I wear Kreens exclusively. They really help with the back issues and nerve problems in my foot.

Kenny - just so you know someone is working on swap stuff, my beer related item is built and in the finishing stage. Now for the BBQ part which means I'm finally going to start turning stuff on the lathe. Had to get the beer project done first since it took quite a bit of time.


----------



## Keebler1

Almost blew my swap item up yesterday but was able to salvage it although it is not the same size it was


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Kenny - just so you know someone is working on swap stuff, my beer related item is built and in the finishing stage.


FWIW I made good progress on my swap project this morning, too. Finish is on, hardware went on over the finish, and I only have a few spots to touch-up on the exterior and then I'll be able to get the interior moving along. Still planning to be ready to ship by the sign-up deadline, which is just before my MRI.

I've also got a little box in progress to hold some tools. I think the checkering tools for my lathe will go in there.

Well, back to it. Time for another push before it's time to break for lunch.


----------



## Keebler1

Can i put deeaxed shellac from box store on and then cover that with epoxy orwill the shellac cause issues with the epoxy?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would put the epoxy on directly, Keebs. In my experience, it'll adhere better of some of it can soak into the wood. The shellac would cut as a sealer and stop that (though the epoxy should stick to shellac pretty well, too).


----------



## Keebler1

Not sure how well epoxy would do to make the wood look better than it does after sanding like with shellac or a different finish. Wanted the epoxy for protection of the wood against water


----------



## DavePolaschek

Epoxy will show a "wet" look on the wood, plus it'll be high gloss. Try on a test scrap if you're concerned about the look. If you're using the shellac for color (like an amber or garnet shellac), I'd say do that, but with real thin coats.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You could look at the writeup for my beer tankard where I used epoxy as a finish directly on the apple. I painted it on to get the inside finish built up first, and in the project writeup, you can see the change in the wood color.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Dave. Think I will stick with the epoxy. Grabbed some alumilite amzing quick coat to use.


----------



## HokieKen

Alumilite is what I use too. Never tried putting anything under it. It would probably stick to shellac but I don't know if you'd really see the subtle enhancements through the epoxy coat.

I REALLY hate that the rain is preventing me from doing yardwork or working on the treehouse ;-) I'm forced to try another of SteveN's IPAs and work on a plane I'm restoring. Woe is me!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Dave - I wear Kreens exclusively. They really help with the back issues and nerve problems in my foot.
> 
> - EarlS


Isn't it funny how the same answer isn't everyone's answer. Guess it's why they call us individuals. I have about 10 pairs of 13 WIDE Crocks laying about, hardly ever even put them on, because I can now clearly see their complete lack of support are why my back used to hurt so bad. Now I'm just in Keens, or for tennis shoes I have switched to Hoka's and my back has settled down 85% over where it had gotten to wearing Crocs and Sketchers.

Totally agree with Red Wings and their elitist BS, Used to make OK boots, long since past that time.

We have a local place/chain called "The Good Feet Store" for just $75.00 they will allow you to come to their location to be fitted for inserts by their skilled employees. At one point I was going to check them out thinking they may actually know something. Asked my Doctor, and he referred me to my current Podiatrist, who showed me the "Skilled" 1 day class they took to become foot eggspurts. Most of the class was upsell, upsell, upsell, get them to buy the really expensive plan of lifetime inserts for…........ There is no set price, just whatever they could get you to spend.

He suggested the Keens. I was still working, tried them, my back was great at the time. Later I went back to crocs, and Sketchers, back started acting up again. Only lately have I connected those dots, and tried the Keen's again. Since then my Wife had me try the Hoka's she wears them to run in, and they advertise mostly to runners, so most probably haven't heard of them. Both brands cost some $$$$$$ I can't see a problem for spending on what works.

For me, they work. My back is still a minefield, and my joints are as Arthritic as they have ever been, but each step I take doesn't make me cringe anymore, and I haven't had a morning getting up where I couldn't walk around like I am supposed to, and abject pain, is now serious soreness, doable. I owe that to the foot support I am now getting.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny sorry I forced you to drink beer….

Wait a minnit, you would have been chugging down something either way. 

Every once in a while, since it's been so frigging hot and humid I look back at the shop, and muse should I go outside at all?


> ?


 Nahhhh something gotta be on streaming TV, whats this, a beer???

Oh well I am forced to comply…


----------



## Lazyman

Mini split arrived just before noon today. This is as far as I got before the 105° temperatures made me stop for the day.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Nathan. When you get it hooked up let us know. I need a cool place to turn in the summers


----------



## pottz

hey started a new chat,or BS thread today where were just gonna talk about whatever anyone wants to talk about ! your all welcome to join in.kenny and tony came by earlier.it's pottz patio,drinks are on the house guys.


----------



## duckmilk

That looks really "cool" Nathan. I started to call you the other day to see if you needed some help, but wisely reconsidered because of the heat.
We finally got 5 cherry tomatos today but nothing else has produced. Pruned them this morning and maybe that will kick start a few but I think the heat will limit that. I watched a couple of videos from a guy that has a tomato farm, he said to put a source of calcium at the base of the plants to prevent that black rot at the bottom of the fruit. I used Tums but he said even crushed sheet rock would work also. Interesting experiment, we'll see.


----------



## Keebler1

First coat of epoxy on the inside of my hollow vessell. From the looks I may not put a second coat on it. Currently tyrning on my latge at 35 rpm amd yes I did brush it on with the lathe not running and also had the lathe running and I only have a few drips of excess epoxy i have on my lathe to protect it. Have a tumbler turner for the outside. That will spin even slower. Dont want to take a chance on cracking the vessell or damaging my chuck with the epoxy


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mini split arrived just before noon today. This is as far as I got before the 105° temperatures made me stop for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


We had those in our conex that we stayed in in Iraq. Even in the hot (120+ degrees in the summer) desert sun they were awesome. Kept us quite cool.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - you're gonna like that mini-split. Only time mine has trouble keeping up is if I'm running the Oneida Supercell for a long time and even then it isn't too hot.


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, I seem to remember that you have red dirt which is probably low in calcium so adding some gypsum should help in general. We have just the opposite problem where I am. Our black clay is at little high in calcium and we have to add iron. Neem oil can help with many fungal and bacterial diseases too so that might be worth a try for the rot but in this heat there won't be many tomatoes for a while.

Good call on not volunteering to help. It was dang hot. Plus, there are only a couple of times when it was more than a 1-man job so we probably would have just sat around drinking beer instead of working towards making the shop cool.


----------



## therealSteveN

Looks like you have the "man handling" part of the install done. Just lines to run now to make it cool?


----------



## Lazyman

Yes, adding the lines and electrical hookup is all that is left to get it working. I put in the disconnect last week which is that new grey box right above it. I also bought a line set cover that will tidy it up a bit. I wish that I had ordered a shorter set of the pre-charged lines because you have to coil up the excess line and lay it behind the unit. It comes with a 25' line set and and as you can see I only have about 10' to go. A 16' precharged set would cost $200 plus tax and shipping (and I am cheap). I am too impatient at this point to wait another week+ to get it up and running. I figure that even with the 16' set I would have at least one loop so I guess having 2 more will not look that much worse. You wrap it all up in with some special tape anyway to protect and tidy it up so it is probably not worth the extra $200+.

If I can figure out a way to squeeze it in there, I want to make a filter plenum to help keep the dust out of it.


----------



## HokieKen

I had bottom rot on the first half dozen or so tomatoes I had bloom. I wasn't sure if they really needed more calcium but read that over or under watering could be the culprit. So I switched from watering every day to watering longer every other day. So far I haven't had any more problems. I have Tums at the ready just in case. I also had one plant with yellow spotting on the leaves and was afraid it was blight. But that also seems to have cleared up.

Nathan that's going to be nice  I can generally handle my shop even in the summer. But there are times when I seriously consider adding a mini split. In reality, I'd probably use it more during the winter than during the summer.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

so looks like the drill worked perfectly Nathan ? you will be very happy with this system :<))))))))))))


----------



## Lazyman

Ahhhhh!










It's been running for about an hour and dropped more than degrees in that time. Downright chilly when it blows directly on you.


----------



## pottz

i can feel the chill from here.


----------



## Lazyman

Tony, the 3.5" hole saw didn't work very well. I tested the hole saw on some concrete steps stones and it worked ok for that but drilling through brick was a no go. It probably would have eventually done it but would have taken 2 or 3 hours, stopping frequently to like it cool and to rest my arms. The brick was just too hard and holding the rotary hammer horizontal while up on a ladder was pretty hard to do so I drilled a ring of holes and then used the hammer only function with a chisel attached to do the rest. I found that the secret to using the rotary hammer for drilling was to not apply too much pressure. As long as it engaged with the brick it goes very fast. after the hole was roughed out I used a cold chisel and hammer to clean up the hole to get it round.

I can recommend this rotary hammer though. Makes drilling through brick and concrete pretty effortless.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad it worked for you, can I come over now??? 
Wondering if the hole saw would have cleaned up the hole after you had drilled the other holes.
I've used a Hilti at work and it is a noisy bugger but works well.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Hilti is the best but expensive :<(((((((


----------



## Lazyman

I actually did that from the inside, Duck, after I did some manual chipping just to make sure the sleeve would slide through without being pinched.


----------



## EarlS

Ken - we've had bottom rot on all of the tomatoes on one of the plants my wife put in pots on the back porch. So less frequent watering is the solution?

Nathan - good to see the mini-split is up and running.

Watch some of the Fellowship of the Ring. Just got to the Prancing Pony which reminded me of one of my favorite Beer Swap items:


----------



## pottz

> Ken - we ve had bottom rot on all of the tomatoes on one of the plants my wife put in pots on the back porch. So less frequent watering is the solution?
> 
> Nathan - good to see the mini-split is up and running.
> 
> Watch some of the Fellowship of the Ring. Just got to the Prancing Pony which reminded me of one of my favorite Beer Swap items:
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


i remember that swap, wasn't in it but that was a damn cool gift to get earl. it's what got me into the next one.


----------



## JD77

I'm not sure a mini split would have helped my shellac dry time, but I'm still jealous, Nathan.

I had a manic scramble trying to apply shellac to a rolling outfeed table/planer cart/hand tool storage/glue-up table that I've been working on. It was drying so fast I could barely get the brush marks out. If I had grabbed the blonde shellac, I wouldn't care, but I was trying to use up the amber and that really shows on the motley assortment of tubafor and plywood I used.
Time for a beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe less frequent Earl. Maybe more water. Maybe less water more often. It's kind of a crap shoot. Bottom rot bouls down to a calcium deficiency. That could be because the soil lacks calcium or could be that the roots aren't effectively leeching calcium because of water delivery.

If you haven't done a soil sample test, you may want to drop a Tums in each pot just to see. Then maybe switch up watering habits. I'd think watering is less of a variable in pots though.

"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."


----------



## bndawgs

I need to send my garden soil down there to VT. Up until a few years ago, my tomatoes would do awesome. Then one year, all of a sudden everything just went downhill and died. This was mid July. Ever since then, the same thing happens every year. The plants will go good for a couple months, then everything just kind of wilts out and dies.


----------



## Lazyman

Steve, Look at the dead and dying leaves very closely and see if they have spider mites. They are really tiny red dots. You will often see sort of a fine spider web covering the leaves too. If that is the case, the neem oil I mentioned earlier will take care of them. You've got to really spray down the entire plant-both tops and bottoms of leaves. It is best to spray in the morning before it gets too hot or wait until dusk. And if it is some sort of fungal or bacterial disease, the neem oil may also help with that. Ever since I started using the neem oil, my bug and disease problems are minimal. I will occasionally get some spider mites when the July heat hits but a spray of neem usually takes care of it. Rodents and birds are another story.

Note that if it really is a disease and the neem or other treatments do not work. It may help to skip tomatoes for a year or two. Many disease last a while in soil and can reinfect the next years crop. Sometimes heirloom varieties are not as susceptible so try a different type and don't put any of the dead or dying vines in your compost pile at the end of the year either.


----------



## therealSteveN

Up here 99% of the trouble Maters get into are from ball bugs, slugs, and those green horned caterpillars. We just sprinkle some Bug Getta on the ground around the bottoms of the plants, and we are good to go.

Sometimes we get several inches of rain in a day, and often it comes days in a row for a while, so I have issue with "overwatering" a mater. Now you can let them shrivel up and die if you don't give them any water, but that is a process you can watch, and they really do shrivel up.

On Deer, we used to have quite the herd at the old place, now we just have an average herd. Deer seen every day if you look, and with all of them I have seen them strip out fruit trees, knock down and eat rows of corn, but I'll be darned, I've never seen them chewing maters. Kenny I think your mater ruining varmits are much smaller than Deer, and likely not even 4 legged thieves, unless the squirrels are thick.

As mentioned earlier, you could do positive ID, and with that formulate a much better plan of attack on the thieving varmits if you mounted a cheap trail cam, and checked pics every day. Just remember, shoot toward the woods.


----------



## HokieKen

Still keeping an eye on the deer here. But about 30 yards from my plants, there is a big crabapple tree absolutely loaded right now. So they don't even know my maters exist for the moment


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, here's a good article. about bottom rot and how to alter watering habits. There is a section specifically on container plants so it may be helpful.


----------



## Lazyman

The best way to keep deer away from your garden may be a motion activated sprinkler. Just make sure you wear a raincoat when you pick go to pick them. 

Might help with the coyotes too.


----------



## HokieKen

I *think* the coyotes may have moved on. I haven't found any small piles of blood and fur in the yard in the last week or so and my mulch has remained unmolested.

A lot of people around here swear by fishing line about knee high to keep deer out of the garden. They bump into it and can't keep walking but they can't see it either so they don't know to jump over it. I will try that next if I have any issues with them. I'm liable to have more problem with birds than anything. If so, I'll just have to put the net on top loosely and hope they don't figure out to go under it.


----------



## HokieKen

*For anyone on the fence that wants to participate in the swap but hasn't signed up yet* take note that registration closes a week from today. So if you're playing, double check and make sure that I have your name in the list in the OP. If not, shoot me an e-mail or PM. I'll pass names out sometime next week and once I do, we're locked down. So speak now…

We have 11 people as of now. We at least need a 12-pack ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Oh yeah. I signed up for the swap, I guess I need to figure out something to make for it.


----------



## duckmilk

I just watched an interesting video about pruning your tomato plants and learned we screwed up 3 days ago when we pruned ours, oops.


----------



## pottz

kenny since ive already finished my swap projects i could do another one if needed,pottz 1 and 2 ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

> kenny since ive already finished my swap projects i could do another one if needed,pottz 1 and 2 ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Sounds nice Larry, doing twice the work, sounds kinda like you are losing out, but I see what you're doing. You're gonna get a swap, and some beers, followed closely by another swap and some more beer….... Beer hog….  LOL.


----------



## pottz

> kenny since ive already finished my swap projects i could do another one if needed,pottz 1 and 2 ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds nice Larry, doing twice the work, sounds kinda like you are losing out, but I see what you re doing. You re gonna get a swap, and some beers, followed closely by another swap and some more beer….... Beer hog….  LOL.
> 
> - therealSteveN


yeah im surprised kenny hasn't tried that using a fake name ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

I'm drinking my last beer from SteveN (also my last beer period, yikes!)










And I plucked my first tomato









It's a little early but it has a tiny spot of bottom rot so I decided to pull it any way. I should be able to get a good sammich out of it tomorrow. It was the last one with bottom rot. I threw the first 3 away because they had it bad. The rest of the green ones I have look good and healthy though


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, that pruning video is mostly about early pruning. At this point, pruning probably doesn't really do you any good, except maybe to to prune off unsupported branches or ones with bugs or disease.

I did learn from video that you should sort of top the plant late in the season to discourage new growth in favor of the last crop of tomatoes. I may also try cloning some in order to grow some over the winter in my green house.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I just had the second Deschutes beer you sent. Both were good but the Grower Direct IPA was excellent. I will have to look for that one around here. I've seen Deschutes beer at the local Total Wine and Spirits but never looked closely to see which ones they carry.


----------



## HokieKen

I think the grower direct is new this year Nathan. I agree they are both good but the Fresh Squeezed is probably my favorite of the two. It's been a staple beer for me for several years now.

SteveN, that Single Hop DIPA is a home run  It's right up my alley in terms of taste, body and ABV.


----------



## Lazyman

As luck would have it, last night after I got my mini split up and running, our downstairs AC stopped cooling. The mini-split was installed right next to it so I was a little worried I bumped one of the lines or something. We called the AC guy first thing and he told use there were 6 people in front of us so I cranked down the shop mini-split, propped the door open to the shop and set up a fan to blow cool air into the house and another inside to move the air further. With the upstairs unit still on (usually goes on offset around 9am) and the air from the shop. It actually kept the downstairs pretty comfortable. How's that for good timing.

The AC guy squeezed us between appointment and showed up a little after noon and it turns out that a gecko was the culprit. He apparently shorted out the capacitor a while ago and it finally failed last night.


















The AC guy is a really nice guy and showed me how to get the right capacitor and how to hook it up correctly in case I want to do it myself in the future.


----------



## pottz

so with all this tomato talk are we getting some mato's and beer from you growers ?


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, that pruning video is mostly about early pruning. At this point, pruning probably doesn t really do you any good, except maybe to to prune off unsupported branches or ones with bugs or disease.
> 
> I did learn from video that you should sort of top the plant late in the season to discourage new growth in favor of the last crop of tomatoes. I may also try cloning some in order to grow some over the winter in my green house.
> 
> - Lazyman


 Yes, but it show me how to prune which was interesting. There was another video in the que where a lady pruned one that was overgrown like ours were, but the process was basically the same.


----------



## duckmilk

> so with all this tomato talk are we getting some mato s and beer from you growers ?
> 
> - pottz


Not from me Potsy, we have only had 5 cherry tomatos so far, the reason for pruning.


----------



## pottz

> so with all this tomato talk are we getting some mato s and beer from you growers ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not from me Potsy, we have only had 5 cherry tomatos so far, the reason for pruning.
> 
> - duckmilk


duck i still dont see your name on the list,you are gonna get in i hope.kenny says you like to make a dramatic entrance so im optimistic ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> SteveN, that Single Hop DIPA is a home run  It's right up my alley in terms of taste, body and ABV.
> 
> - HokieKen


The brewery "West Side" is down in Cinci, and they always have a few taps at Jungle Jims. I've had pulls of the Stout, and Porters. They seem to cater to all tastes, and have a pretty rounded offering. Can't say I've had any of theiors and spit it out, but I don't even check the IPA's and some of the goofy looking stuff. I just go for the BEER, kind of beer. LOL.

Website beers for West Side Brewing. On their site you can see their limited range though if you click through on the find beer near me. CINCI and a few Ky spots.  I think maybe some of their production is small/scant enough never to make it to cans, just some barrels for local pull spots. We have talked about chasing down the brewery tap rooms, but JJ's is so convenient, One Stop sipping.  Bring a Growler, and take home some frothy goodness for a few bux, it's a good life.


----------



## therealSteveN

Nathan we had an AC call out at the old place, and evidently birds had gotten down the outgas vent pipe, and followed the heat into the furnace. We had several crispy birdies that we didn't know about till we went to cool. The guy figured they followed the furnace down when we were still heating, and got roasted. He went up to look at the vent pipe, and they were squeeeeeezing in. It was a minor repair, once he confirmed it was just them shorting out the AC.

We have abundant maters on the plants, most are green, a few have a pinkinsh cast, still a few weeks off from our maters. She bought herself a few local ones at the Farmer Mkt last weekend, got some local corn, that was killer. Our peppers are almost ready to start picking, gonna be canning, and freezing a bunch of them this year. They usually produce until end of October, frosty nights kill em off.


----------



## EricFai

I remember the days of canning an freezing, a lot if work. Usually put up 6-7 cases of tomatoes and about 3 cases of green beans, from the garden. The corn was purchased 2 bushels, blanched, cut off the cob and frozen in those little square freezer containers. Did enough to last through to the next season. Sometimes we did one case of tomatoes seasoned for spaghetti sauce, minus the meat, oh that was good.


----------



## Lazyman

I forgot to mention that the AC repair guy told us that we were the 3rd gecko related capacitor replacement yesterday. He said that geckos are probably the biggest cause of problems he sees and almost always the first thing he looks for. .


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wish me luck guys. I have a week before a craft sale that I have worked on since winter and my wife tested positive for covid yesterday. I have a LOT of details to take care of and figure it's just a day or so before I have it. Timing could not be worse. :=(


----------



## Lazyman

Take care of yourself and your wife, Jeff.


----------



## EricFai

Get you and the wife better Jeff.


----------



## HokieKen

Hang in there Jeff. Hopefully you'll escape infection. My wife has managed to never get it even though everyone else in the family has. And good luck on the craft fair!


----------



## HokieKen

We moved into our house over Memorial Day weekend in 2012. All the big stuff was done on Saturday and it just happened to be about 90 degrees that day which is well over the average for this area in May. So we cranked the AC up early that morning and it cooled down pretty quick. But as the day got hotter, we noticed the temperature in the house was rising in spite of the AC running non-stop. My wife said "this is a great omen, our first day in this house is hotter than hades and the AC craps the bed!" Fortunately, my brother new an AC guy who had a capacitor at his house and sold it to me and that fixed the problem. Not to mention that the AC unit was original to the house (built in the late 80s) and is still going strong 

We don't have any geckos around here. It was just an old capacitor ;-)


----------



## pottz

i was just reading that the new strain of the virus is kicking up,about 100k cases per day that get reported.there saying the vaccines arn't as effective.people wearing masks here is almost non existant.lots of people in out company have had it recently.


----------



## controlfreak

A week at Folly beach for the fam here. So far we are up to five cases. Not the vacation we all had in mind. Haven't seen the beach yet.


----------



## pottz

> A week at Folly beach for the fam here. So far we are up to five cases. Not the vacation we all had in mind. Haven t seen the beach yet.
> 
> - controlfreak


but think of all the money saved on suntan lotion ?


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks CF.


----------



## EricFai

That does stink CF.


----------



## Lazyman

We didn't used to have gecko here either. I think that they are known as House Geckos and were imported from Asia. Some idiots thought that they would be good pest control and imported them. Damn nuisance. They get in the house and I have even found baby ones so I they must lay their eggs in a potted plant or something. They like to sit on the glass door at night and eat bugs that are attracted to the lights. When you open the door, they scurry to the gap between the edge of the door and the jam. You usually notice a tail sticking out or the squished lizard when you open the door a few days later. And of course they go inside ACs and other electrical devices looking for bugs. It is pretty common for them to short out a GFCI on an outdoor outlet.


----------



## therealSteveN

Increased cases all across the country, death numbers again rising, all at the same time less and less are wearing a mask. I have never had a thought that this is over, rather we have just been between rounds.

Wife just learned her BFF has been exposed in a multi case way at work, Wife has recently been with her friend, so we don't know the reality of was it before, or after her work exposures, and will my Wife, and then most certainly I 
also be exposed.

It's that damned Incubation period, that makes it so hard to deal with.

Call this guy the survivor.


----------



## EarlS

Hopefully you don't come down with it Jeff.

Despite my wife working with Covid patients on a daily basis for the past years neither one of us has had it. Thank goodness.

We are going to see a blues show (Ana Popovich and others) Friday. We'll see if the new strain has made it to this area. Hopefully not. She did say that the hospital saw its first Monkeypox case yesterday. Got me wondering if I should resume my anti-social behavior. My daughter described me as some what of a hermit.


----------



## Keebler1

There was a lady at church walking through the halls last saturday that had covid. She had to come up to drop stuff off. When she saw me she said to stay back. Asked if it was a cold and she said covid


----------



## DavePolaschek

Reported cases here in NM are as high as they were during the Delta peak (and I've seen estimates that the real numbers are 3-7 times the reported numbers). We're trying to get back to Hermit Mode, but it's tough. We've got tickets to an outdoor show next month, and we're hoping things will have calmed down a little by then.

Trying to keep getting to the shop for a little sawdust every day, but with my back pissed off, it's tough. Did manage to get my miter saw sent off to get sharpened today, though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have had a "cold" since Friday. I did an at home test Friday and was negative, the cold hasn't gotten any better so I took another at home test a little while ago and was positive. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## therealSteveN

For time of year a fever would be rare, flu season is past us, so unless you have an open wound, or a P issue/bladder, all with their own symptoms, if I had a fever today, I would voluntarily lock myself down. I personally think it's the irresponsible behavior of others, like Pottz's Female that allow this to be the thing it is.

This, so I'm sick, what do I care if I give it to you BS, should be a shooting offense. My reasoning is you get it, it's just a cold. Other person gets it, they die, should be attempted Murder minimum.

Been wearing a mask again, any time I'm out for the last several weeks, since this crap has been National news again. My thought is, nobody is so special that they need not be bothered with it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

At first I thought you meant 5 cases of beer. I'd be disappointed on what I missed out on from being perma-drunk but I certainly would be relaxed. I got back from a week long scout camp with my oldest and it was too hot for any virus to live. The humidity hovering between 95% & 100% most of the week and zero breeze did an exceptional job of testing everyone's deodorant. So far I've heard of no one from the boys troop having any issues despite having 36 kids and alults in close proximity for six days.


----------



## HokieKen

Back to local beers today…


----------



## Woodmaster1

> A week at Folly beach for the fam here. So far we are up to five cases. Not the vacation we all had in mind. Haven t seen the beach yet.
> 
> - controlfreak


Take time to go to the Sand Dollar for a beer. My niece lived there for a few years. I made the trip several times when I was there.


----------



## mikeacg

> I'm drinking my last beer from SteveN (also my last beer period, yikes!)
> - HokieKen


Kenny,

Are you going through Men-o-pause?

Mike


----------



## mikeacg

You can get free covid tests through the US Post Office. And when you order your first set (2 sets of 4 under separate packages), they ask if you have ordered before. You can order more and have extras ready for situations like this!

Mike


----------



## mikeacg

And before I forget, did I mention that I like dark beer?

Just wanted to be sure that I covered the basics…

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Pilsners and Belgians for Mike. Got it ;-)

I was gonna have that uno cerveza then wash my bike. But the damn rain moved in again so I guess I'll have another and sit on the patio and hone my carving knives instead…


----------



## RyanGi

It's interesting to hear about how COVID moves in different parts of the country. In our county in NorCal, cases have risen, and are about where they were during the last 'surge' but we've got no one in the hospital. 8 total hospital cases. So, much more transmittable, but much much less severe. What a pain…


----------



## HokieKen

That's what they were saying on the local news here this morning too Ryan. That the latest variant is predicted to be more infectious than Delta was but also less severe in terms of symptoms.

I think Covid is now a permanent part of our society like the flu. Based on everything I've read over the past 2 years, I'm of the opinion that if we had a chance at eradicating it via vaccines, we missed our window with the Delta variant. It's mutating too rapidly now for another vaccine to be developed with the effeciacy the original had against the first two strains. So we can have periodic boosters that are an wducated guess at what the next varient will look like, much like flu shots, but I'll be surprised if it's never a non-issue.

A pragmatist might suggest that another population control is necessary for thriving/survival of the species. With advancing medical technology, people are living longer but, people are also breeding without restraint and as a society we don't seem to be interested in curbing that trend. So with finite resources and an ever-growing popluation, somethings gotta give. The mentioned pragmatist may wish that we would wndeavor to curb it on the front end rather than nature doing its hob and curbing it on the back end. I would bever suggest that. But a pragmatist might…


----------



## duckmilk

No rain, heat was over 100 again today (something like 19 days in a row) but the humidity is down to 19%, bermuda grass in the pastures is turning yellow, trees and horses watered, start again tomorrow. I worked on the sliding door again in the hot big shop today and called it quits after getting the mortices drilled out, chisel work tomorrow. I've got to finish this up before I can commit to the swap, but you know me, have a really cool plan if I can pull it off and haven't missed one yet. Don't write me down until I give the OK Kenny, I know Potsy is really wanting me to join for some unknown reason ;-)

Had one covid shot last year but it didn't go well. My doctor agreed I shouldn't have another. Got the virus in January this year which was confirmed by an antibody test a month or so later. Didn't have much effect other than cold-like symptoms, but I have been taking ivermectin since this thing started and am continuing that. For those of you that don't know me, I have been a licensed veterinarian since 1993. I have been using ivermectin on livestock since the 80's and have had it on me many times and am very familiar with it. It is safe by my own experience.
If the Novavax (sp?) vaccine is approved, I would consider that because it is a traditionally made vaccine. But, I will continue to use ivermectin.

Funny story, when this pandemic started, I was cleaning out the fridge of expired stuff and came across a vial of canine coronavirus vaccine. Looked at it long and hard, thought about giving myself a shot in the butt because it was only 4 years out of date. Finally decided to toss it, still having minor regrets.


----------



## pottz

duck of course we "all" want you to join man.a swap without the duck is like kenny without beer !!!!!!!! and nobody wants too deal with that scenario ;-))


----------



## JD77

Yeti, I did a stint at Scout camp this year and the adults were all hallucinating about running into town to buy a kiddy pool and filling it with ice while the boys were out working on merit badges. Glad you made it through!


----------



## duckmilk

We have a lot of blackberries, lots. Last year my wife froze bags of them and made a sauce with them last week.

2 c frozen blackberries
1/4 c sugar
1 tsp lemon juice
pinch of salt
shot of bourbon
2 tbls agave syrup

Take the first 4 ingredients and boil, then reduce to a simmer. At some point you can mash and strain it to remove some seeds.
Add the booze and syrup.
Continue simmering until you get the consistency you want.

Tonight, she is using orange liqueur instead of bourbon. Can be made with other berries.


----------



## pottz

> We have a lot of blackberries, lots. Last year my wife froze bags of them and made a sauce with them last week.
> 
> 2 c frozen blackberries
> 1/4 c sugar
> 1 tsp lemon juice
> pinch of salt
> shot of bourbon
> 2 tbls agave syrup
> 
> Take the first 4 ingredients and boil, then reduce to a simmer. At some point you can mash and strain it to remove some seeds.
> Add the booze and syrup.
> Continue simmering until you get the consistency you want.
> 
> Tonight, she is using orange liqueur instead of bourbon. Can be made with other berries.
> 
> - duckmilk


so what do you guys use it on.im thinkin pour over some good vanilla ice cream.


----------



## pottz




----------



## therealSteveN

> And before I forget, did I mention that I like dark beer?
> 
> Just wanted to be sure that I covered the basics…
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Mike and I are kindred spirits in liking Dark BEER (Porters, and Stouts , yes even Oatmeal, and Chocolate). I also DO NOT like IPA anything, or BEER with fruit in it. Beside that I like normal BEER. You know, Pilsners, Bock's, Red's, Lager's, Ale's, Check list below. I really like a lot of beer, but the ones I don't like, I really don't like.

Amber Ale / Dark Ale
Amber Lager / Dark Lager
Bock
Golden Ale / Blonde Ale
Golden Lager / Pale Lager
Pilsner
Porter
Wheat Beer

It would help lead to greater success if all the swappers dropped a likes, dislikes list so senders of brews could easily hit the sweet spot for whoever they get as a recipient. Trying to bleed it out for a dozen people or so, based on what they type here is fairly hard to do. I was trying to do that last year, and it wasn't going so well.


----------



## therealSteveN

> We have a lot of blackberries, lots. Last year my wife froze bags of them and made a sauce with them last week.
> 
> 2 c frozen blackberries
> 1/4 c sugar
> 1 tsp lemon juice
> pinch of salt
> shot of bourbon
> 2 tbls agave syrup
> 
> Take the first 4 ingredients and boil, then reduce to a simmer. At some point you can mash and strain it to remove some seeds.
> Add the booze and syrup.
> Continue simmering until you get the consistency you want.
> 
> Tonight, she is using orange liqueur instead of bourbon. Can be made with other berries.
> 
> - duckmilk


That sounds VERY promising Duck. I like Strawberries, and Blueberries the most, and we grow both, and supplement that by buying both pretty much year round anymore. Left to her own devices my Wife would add Raspberries, and Blackberries to the mix. We have both growing wild on the fence at the back of the property, pretty frequent to find in Ohio. I might be tempted to go collecting…..


----------



## therealSteveN

Love that pic Larry, poor little guy. I think I can hear "I can't get no satisfaction" playing in the background….


----------



## EricFai

SteveN, we had wild blackberries growing along the fence line up in Michigan, oh were they so good. Use to make blackberry jam from them, took a fine strainer and removed most of the seeds. I do miss that property.


----------



## controlfreak

> A week at Folly beach for the fam here. So far we are up to five cases. Not the vacation we all had in mind. Haven t seen the beach yet.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Take time to go to the Sand Dollar for a beer. My niece lived there for a few years. I made the trip several times when I was there.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Haven't even made it to the beach yet. Till I am symptom free for the appropriate amount of time, I am not going anywhere. except maybe for a walk on the beach.


----------



## jeffswildwood

So far, been going good. Wife is doing much better (this quick)! Since quarantine, she's began cleaning like crazy. I still have no symptoms at all. Crazy stuff. I been pushing to get all my stuff done. Lots of shop time.

We still have no idea where she caught it. No one she has been around has it.

I agree with you Ken, this stuff is going to be here forever. We'll all be dodging the cold, flu and covid.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad to hear it Jeff. And kudos for actin' right CF. A lot of folks just say F-it, I can be sick on the beach just as easily as sick in the hotel.


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, I won't put you on the list until you give me the green light. We both know you're gonna give me the green light though ;-)

So Mike likes pilsners and Belgians and SteveN wants nothing but IPAs. Got it. ;-)

SteveN is right that it's nice if you post your preferences to make your sender's beer shopping easier to do well. However, it might be better to wait to do so right after I send out names next week so folks don't have to go digging back through the older posts trying to find it. I'll remind everyone to do so once I get names assigned.


----------



## pottz

yeah ill post what beers i prefer once you pair us up.after last years IPA theme i can say dont send me any this year ! i dont hate em,a few i liked but just not what id go out and buy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. And here I already have the beers I'm going to send picked out, because they're ones I think are worth sharing.


----------



## HokieKen

Nothing wrong with that either Dave  If anyone doesn't like what they get, I'll provide my address for disposal.


----------



## bndawgs

:sigh: the case hardened walnut strikes again. 
Was getting ready to send this board out to my friend and I noticed a few small cracks that I can catch with my finger nail.










I've already finished the board with mineral oil and that Howard's cutting board oil. So my question is what should I do about the cracks? My original thought was to fill them in with CA glue. But then I was worried about having to sand the board again. 
But I don't think I should leave them. There's only 4 of them, but in the back of my mind I'm worried that more will show up down the road.


----------



## HokieKen

CA glue is about the best option I can think of Steve. You will have to sand again though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd use CA glue too, Steve. Unless I had a batch of thin epoxy mixed up for something else already. Most of the epoxies designed for "river pours" are thin enough that you can fill cracks with them, too. But you'll have to sand again with that, too.


----------



## duckmilk

> And before I forget, did I mention that I like dark beer?
> 
> Just wanted to be sure that I covered the basics…
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> Mike and I are kindred spirits in liking Dark BEER (Porters, and Stouts , yes even Oatmeal, and Chocolate). I also DO NOT like IPA anything, or BEER with fruit in it. Beside that I like normal BEER. You know, Pilsners, Bock s, Red s, Lager s, Ale s, Check list below. I really like a lot of beer, but the ones I don t like, I really don t like.
> 
> Amber Ale / Dark Ale
> Amber Lager / Dark Lager
> Bock
> Golden Ale / Blonde Ale
> Golden Lager / Pale Lager
> Pilsner
> Porter
> Wheat Beer
> 
> It would help lead to greater success if all the swappers dropped a likes, dislikes list so senders of brews could easily hit the sweet spot for whoever they get as a recipient. Trying to bleed it out for a dozen people or so, based on what they type here is fairly hard to do. I was trying to do that last year, and it wasn t going so well.
> 
> - therealSteveN


You just posted my likes and dislikes Steve.


----------



## duckmilk

Pottz, the first night she made the sauce, we used it as a side with grilled salmon. Ice cream would be good with it. Last night she was scooping it with corn chips. The orange liqueur was good, but I like the bourbon flavor best.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, the first night she made the sauce, we used it as a side with grilled salmon. Ice cream would be good with it. Last night she was scooping it with corn chips. The orange liqueur was good, but I like the bourbon flavor best.
> 
> - duckmilk


yeah with salmon sounds good,and with bourbon.


----------



## Lazyman

Epoxy or CA (quicker). I might be tempted to wet sand with the Howards. You'll have to clean it off with some water or something safe to get any slurry that forms off so just apply one more coat of the Howards afterwards, let it dry and buff it out.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks guys. I was leaning towards CA glue initially. Now if only I could find my black CA glue.


----------



## splintergroup

I've had luck fixing these kind of cracks with epoxy dispensed with a syringe. I'm sure CA through a syringe would be easier thanks to the lower viscosity.

The benefit is you can insert the needle deep inside the crack to get a better fill. If the crack is too narrow for the needle to fit, I'll drill a hole of the same size so I can get it in.

If the crack opens up on the sides you'll need to tape over them to keep the adhesive from seeping out.


----------



## therealSteveN

> And before I forget, did I mention that I like dark beer?
> 
> Just wanted to be sure that I covered the basics…
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> Mike and I are kindred spirits in liking Dark BEER (Porters, and Stouts , yes even Oatmeal, and Chocolate). I also DO NOT like IPA anything, or BEER with fruit in it. Beside that I like normal BEER. You know, Pilsners, Bock s, Red s, Lager s, Ale s, Check list below. I really like a lot of beer, but the ones I don t like, I really don t like.
> 
> Amber Ale / Dark Ale
> Amber Lager / Dark Lager
> Bock
> Golden Ale / Blonde Ale
> Golden Lager / Pale Lager
> Pilsner
> Porter
> Wheat Beer
> 
> It would help lead to greater success if all the swappers dropped a likes, dislikes list so senders of brews could easily hit the sweet spot for whoever they get as a recipient. Trying to bleed it out for a dozen people or so, based on what they type here is fairly hard to do. I was trying to do that last year, and it wasn t going so well.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> You just posted my likes and dislikes Steve.
> 
> - duckmilk


So Mike, Duck, and I all like "real" beer. IOW not messed with, just made the way God intended it to be….

Ducks and runs out side door before Kenny can throw an empty IPA bottle at me. 

Actually even I have some exceptions. I do like Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy which has a lemony taste, so I guess it's a "fruit beer" But I don't usually buy them, because I like the other beers I like more. Eric recently mentioned a raspberry (IIRC) beer he liked, it sounded good, so maybe I'm growing weak in my beer philosophy? IPA's are definitely out though, Bleckkk.

My Wife and I pour beers at the local "Beer Festival" and they always have Shandy on tap, and while working a 4 hour shift I force myself to "hydrate" so I don't go down during times of heavy traffic. Selfless to a fault I am, not wanting to cause a disruption in beer supply…


----------



## duckmilk

My wife went to the grocery store, checked the reduced price meat bin, came home with seasoned pork ribs and bacon wrapped jalapenos. Grill is going.


----------



## pottz

> My wife went to the grocery store, checked the reduced price meat bin, came home with seasoned pork ribs and bacon wrapped jalapenos. Grill is going.
> 
> - duckmilk


duck ive got the lear jet revving up, if you can give me an hour im there,and ill bring beer ?


----------



## RyanGi

Pork ribs sound awesome…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. There's some weather out there again this evening. This is looking to the east of us across US-285.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave that pic has elements that could be frightening, it's a stark view, but it is also beautiful. Ma Nature rearing her head is an awesome sight sometimes.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, great photo. I always like to watch the storms roll through. Never could snap a photo of lightening.


----------



## EarlS

Well dangit - looks like my re-tapping efforts on the spindle just might be coming back to haunt me. The Nova Flexible Point Drive Center arrived last night. I put it in the chuck last night and gave it a spin by hand. There is very noticeable runout, 1/8" or more on the end of it. I didn't have a lot of time to check things out, but I'm wondering if I messed things up on the spindle bad enough that it needs to be replaced. I had to put several wraps of teflon tape on the spindle threads otherwise the chuck had play in it as it was being threaded onto the spindle.

Tonight I'm going to take the chuck off, pull the teflon tape off the spindle threads and start over. If that doesn't work, I might be taking things apart to get the spindle out so I can have a new one made.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Keebler1

Earl I cant help with the chuck but you can always look for one of these to use till it is figured out. Just get one for your correct morse taper


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, did you make sure you were chucking up on the round part of the shank? And make sure it was axial when the chuck jaws grabbed it? Mark the high side of the center then rotate it 180 degrees in the chuck. Is the mark still the high side or is the high side opposite the mark now? All you did was chase the threads on the spindle with a die, right? It's unlikely you affected the concentricity of the threads with the spindle if so. Are you using the set screw on the chuck to lock it? If so, back that off. If it's hitting on a thread it could be cocking the chuck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Eric, I cheated and used iLightningCam which takes three frames when it notices things getting suddenly brighter in the frame. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## EricFai

Thats cool. The old fashion waywith a 35mm would to have it mounted on a tripod with a plunger blue in hand.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hope your doing well Jeff hope the rains did not get to you :<)))


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - thanks for the tips. I hadn't thought about the set screw. I will also check the shank and make sure it is in correctly.

Keebler - I was hoping to be able to leave the chuck on with the flexible drive center, but if I can't work out the run out problem, I'll be reverting back to the MT spur center.


----------



## duckmilk

> My wife went to the grocery store, checked the reduced price meat bin, came home with seasoned pork ribs and bacon wrapped jalapenos. Grill is going.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> duck ive got the lear jet revving up, if you can give me an hour im there,and ill bring beer ?
> 
> - pottz


We had a surprise, when we started eating, the bacon was also hiding shrimp along with the japs and cheese.


----------



## Lazyman

Does the chuck itself show runout? 1/8" is a lot of runout. I would think that would be noticeable in other ways too. If not, maybe it is the center that has the problem or it just isn't set into place correctly. Also make sure that you have the jaws mounted in sequence. Rich said it is not necessary to match the jaw number with the number on the chuck with the Nova chucks but I like do it anyway.


----------



## therealSteveN

> We had a surprise, when we started eating, the bacon was also hiding shrimp along with the japs and cheese.
> 
> - duckmilk


If you can get the Shrimp in there, and cooking the bacon, and the pepper isn't too much time for the shrimp I much prefer them to those little red sausages. I've taken to cooking the peppers, with cheese inside, and bacon wrapped until there is supreme happiness, then when it's almost all done throw on some shrimps so they are just cooked, and eat it all together. Bite of this, bite of that. Atomic shrimp are miles better than Atomic Buffalo toids.


----------



## therealSteveN

Earl if the chuck is that runny, I'd just put a diaper on it, and hope for the best. Nothing worse than a runny chuck…. 

Hope you get that lathe figured out.


----------



## HokieKen

To accompanny my Italian sub for dinner:









Then it's time to stretch a zipline…


----------



## Lazyman

What could go wrong.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, after 12 days straight of over 100* weather, we finally only got up to 97 today, since June 3 we have had one day where it rained 0.6", that was July 3, grass is turning yellow. I'm ready for a monsoon or October.


----------



## Keebler1

Wwas travelling north on 130 south of hutto tx today. Thermometer on the truck was reading 105. Went through a patch of high wind and heavy rain and thermometer read 74 a few miles past the rain. Then I got to ft worth and back in 90s


----------



## Lazyman

We had rain all around us but non at the house. It did keep the high at 95° today.


----------



## pottz

man how do you guys live in that hell called an inferno ? a nice 82 sunny and 40% humidity today.right now with the sea breeze gently blowing it's a nice cool 70 with 62% humidity. and they say cailfornians are crazy ? ill stay right here on my patio sipping a nice chardonnay !


----------



## Keebler1

Love the heat. The older i get the harder it is to take though. Used to play ball in it. I used to drive around in a car with good a/c but wouldnt use the ac just rolled the windows down


----------



## pottz

> Love the heat. The older i get the harder it is to take though. Used to play ball in it. I used to drive around in a car with good a/c but wouldnt use the ac just rolled the windows down
> 
> - Keebler1


well ill admit the older i get the less i like cold weather,lucky for me we dont get much,and less each year thanks to "global warming". but when it gets over 90,no bueno !


----------



## duckmilk

Got some good progress made on the sliding door the last 3 days. Got the grooves for the panels cut, rough mortices in the stiles and tenons for the rails. Tomorrow I'll be fine tuning the mortices so it all fits nice. This is all rough reclaimed lumber and few pieces are square and true, quite a few head scratching events.



















See that one cool mallet?



















My hope is to get it put together by Sunday and hung by Monday in time for the swap.

My concerns for the swap are:
1) I don't have the materials sourced yet.
2) It will require some forging in this horrendous heat.
3) I will be gone for one week during it.
4) There will only be one item (albeit a cool one). Actually that is really not a concern, one is enough.
5) Time

I'll let you know by Monday Kenny and I hope I can pull it off.


----------



## duckmilk

> man how do you guys live in that hell called an inferno ? a nice 82 sunny and 40% humidity today.right now with the sea breeze gently blowing it s a nice cool 70 with 62% humidity. and they say cailfornians are crazy ? ill stay right here on my patio sipping a nice chardonnay !
> 
> - pottz


Gotta tough it out. I'll be 69 in October.


----------



## RyanGi

FINALLY got just a little bit of Swap shop time (that is, not already allocated for some other honey-do). I know I'm behind some of you, but I'll catch up! Just a teaser…and it was only 98 here today, but on the way back up to 103 for the next couple days.


----------



## pottz

> man how do you guys live in that hell called an inferno ? a nice 82 sunny and 40% humidity today.right now with the sea breeze gently blowing it s a nice cool 70 with 62% humidity. and they say cailfornians are crazy ? ill stay right here on my patio sipping a nice chardonnay !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Gotta tough it out. I ll be 69 in October.
> 
> - duckmilk


69 duck,your just a kid man ! im goin with kenny,your in,you know your in,ya just gotta admit it ! ;-)) hey i dont have a forge and im doin it. materials to source,just say what ya need and weve got an army standing bye to solve that issue !


----------



## pottz

> FINALLY got just a little bit of Swap shop time (that is, not already allocated for some other honey-do). I know I'm behind some of you, but I'll catch up! Just a teaser…and it was only 98 here today, but on the way back up to 103 for the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RyanGi


whatever it is it's lookin good !


----------



## duckmilk

> FINALLY got just a little bit of Swap shop time (that is, not already allocated for some other honey-do). I know I'm behind some of you, but I'll catch up! Just a teaser…and it was only 98 here today, but on the way back up to 103 for the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RyanGi


You're not behind me Ryan and yours looks a lot better than my envisioned one will.


----------



## duckmilk

> 69 duck,your just a kid man !
> 
> - pottz


My wife thinks the same of the way I act.


----------



## EricFai

Duck. I have one of thise mallets. It works great, good grip and great balance.

85 today, and nice breeze on the lake. Grandkids had fun driving the pontoon.


----------



## Lazyman

Just remember, Duck. You are only young once but you can be immature forever.


----------



## therealSteveN

> 69 duck,your just a kid man !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My wife thinks the same of the way I act.
> 
> - duckmilk


It's pretty great to act your age, if you are 12. After that it's just great to still be dragging your azz along. Add work, and other stuff, and the fact you are getting it done says a lot about how you act. Keep at it Duck.


----------



## HokieKen

I think most of LJs has one of those mallets ;-) Any of y'all have two? No? Well then I guess I'm the winner! ;-p

Anything done on the lathe last night Earl? Just curious.



> What could go wrong.
> 
> - Lazyman


With the heat and humidity yesterday, I sweated that beer out putting my shoes on. So nothing went wrong. 









Well… there hasn't been a kid on it yet so I guess I should say "as far as I know at this time, nothing went wrong."


----------



## EarlS

Vacation day today. Hopefully I can get all of the errands and appointments done and still have some shop time. Still haven't had a chance to dig further into the chuck problem. Woke up to the sound of thunder. It's been raining off and on for the past hour or so which means I won't have to water. Spent last night mowing and doing yard stuff which turns out to be good timing with the rain.

I'm off to start the errands….. Anyone need anything from Menards? U'll also be getting some research material from a couple of the local breweries.


----------



## HokieKen

While you're out running errands Earl, pick up a wife. They run errands for you so you don't have to spend your vacation time doing it ;-)


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Well… there hasn t been a kid on it yet so I guess I should say "as far as I know at this time, nothing went wrong."
> 
> - HokieKen


Come on - Get your cape on and get down that line for a proper test, bonus points if you can keep hold of your beer while testing it.


----------



## HokieKen

I was gonna use a kid to test so I can walk under them just in case something does go wrong. But if you want to come and walk under me, we can do that too Mike ;-)


----------



## MikeB_UK

That is just showing a lack of faith in your build


----------



## Keebler1

No guts no glory be the tester Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

I'll test it. Eventually ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Just remember we need the proff in a video. And be sure the cape is flying behind you.


----------



## Keebler1

Also wear something under the cape.


----------



## duckmilk

> I think most of LJs has one of those mallets ;-) Any of y all have two? No? Well then I guess I m the winner! ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, I have two ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

I feel left out I need another one


----------



## EarlS

> While you re out running errands Earl, pick up a wife. They run errands for you so you don t have to spend your vacation time doing it ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


She's working to pay for all of the woodworking toys (I mean tools) that I get. Shhhh!!!!

Keebler - I will keep that in mind as a potential bonus item if I get your name.


----------



## pottz

> While you re out running errands Earl, pick up a wife. They run errands for you so you don t have to spend your vacation time doing it ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


ha you havn't met mine,had to run to lowes and sams club this morning on my vacation day off.gonna work on the kitchen knives i started last week.kinda warm today,mid 80's and humid.she wont even grocery shop anymore,uses instacart for delivery.


----------



## pottz

> I feel left out I need another one
> 
> - Keebler1


heck i dont even have one ….......


----------



## Keebler1

Looking for some brass rod to use as dowel/accent piece in a project. I was thinking either 1/4" or the size just below that. Where is the best place to get it at a reasonable price?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Look on eBay for your brass rod, Keebs. You'll end up with one of a few vendors who are great on price and have free shipping. Or make a trip to your local Ace Hardware, and buy a foot. You'll have it immediately, and not overpay too badly. Or if you need just a *very* small amount, PM me your address, and I'll mail you a couple inches of quarter inch brass rod, but it probably won't go in the mail until Monday.


----------



## HokieKen

Ebay usually Keebler. Especially if you just need a small amount.


----------



## pottz

amazons got 2 pieces 14" for about 8 bucks,and to me by sunday.free shipping if you but 25 bucks or more.


----------



## duckmilk

I used the other one today while cleaning up the mortices. It is harder than the other one because the steel cap on the chisel didn't mar it much.










Did a dry fit on the stiles and rails. Showing is the ugly back side of the door that will never be seen.










One side is now glued up and the frame is square. After I pin the tenons, I'll fit the boards in and glue the other stile on. This reclaimed lumber has been a pain to fit together.


----------



## EarlS

I'm still trying to figure out the run out on the chuck. At some poi to will probably just have a new spindle made. I did get another handle prototype finished. This one only took 5 hours and the hole for the tool is straight.










The one with finish is goncalo alves I think. The unfinished one is walnut.


----------



## pottz

> I m still trying to figure out the run out on the chuck. At some poi to will probably just have a new spindle made. I did get another handle prototype finished. This one only took 5 hours and the hole for the tool is straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one with finish is goncalo alves I think. The unfinished one is walnut.
> 
> - EarlS


looks great earl.


----------



## Keebler1

Those look nice Earl.


----------



## RyanGi

Those look great Earl!

I made some Swap progress today. Turned a few pieces that came out pretty good (for me). I needed to make a couple tapered jam chucks so I could use a mandrel. I only messed that order of operations up twice, so I'm pretty stoked with that. All in all, it was a pretty good few hours. I'm back on shift for three days starting tomorrow, so hopefully Tuesday will see a little more work done.


----------



## RyanGi

Hey, does anyone have any experience with Carbon Method? It's a nano coating for cast iron tool tables. The Wood Whisperer YT did a little blurb on it. Kind of an interesting idea. CarbonMethod.com

No idea how well it would work, but the idea seems sound.


----------



## therealSteveN

Nice handles Earl. Is that straight copper plumbing stock for the ferrules?


----------



## EricFai

I was wondering the same Earl. The handles look good and solid.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m still trying to figure out the run out on the chuck. At some poi to will probably just have a new spindle made. I did get another handle prototype finished. This one only took 5 hours and the hole for the tool is straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one with finish is goncalo alves I think. The unfinished one is walnut.
> 
> - EarlS


Those are sweet! Looking good!


----------



## HokieKen

Well now it's had kids on it. It's a bit too steep and the brake is a bit abrupt. But they loved it and I can fix the brake. I'm leaving the steepness though


----------



## Keebler1

Nice kenny let the kid be the guinea pig


----------



## duckmilk

Really cool Kenny! If the brake fails, there is always the tree to stop them ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Seriously awesome Kenny!! Good job.


----------



## duckmilk

I was out scrounging materials for the swap and happened to see this leg vise in a corner of an antique store in Denton.



















The handle is bent which isn't a problem because mine was also, the spring to help open the jaws is missing which isn't a problem since one can be fabricated easily, and the mount to attach it to a bench can also be constructed.
In the corner, I didn't get a chance to examine it better, but the jaws are at least 4" wide. 59$, anyone interested?
Heck, I may go back and pick it up just to restore, but I don't really need another.
Edit: Or maybe I do?


----------



## Keebler1

Really cool Kenny! If the brake fails, there is always the tree to stop them ;-P

- duckmilk
[/QUOTE]

This made me think of george of the jungle…..watch out for that….......tree


----------



## pottz

> Really cool Kenny! If the brake fails, there is always the tree to stop them ;-P
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> This made me think of george of the jungle…..watch out for that….......tree
> 
> - Keebler1


+1 hell their young and im sure they can recuperate from those head injuries….....in 20yrs…......or more!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny you're gonna be covered up with kids.


----------



## Lazyman

That ought to toughen them up, Kenny. If not, Darwin will take care of the rest.

Make sure that your umbrella policy is up to date so that when the neighborhood kids find it and sneak in at night you are covered. Seriously.


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, I would buy that vise just because I know that even if I decide not to use it, I could probably sell it for much more than $60.


----------



## EarlS

The ferrules are just copper plumbing couplings. After handling them (like that pun?) I like the size and shape of the Goncalo Alves version. Hopefully, I can actually make a couple that are the same size and shape. I will get all sap participants fair warning. I'm trying to make something on the lathe for the swap. It might be a bit sketchy but I figure there is beer involved so that will make up for it. Might have to add a couple extras if the turned item is really bad unless I get Pottz, then all he gets is a mallet.


----------



## Keebler1

There goes Earl down the rabbit hole. Hopefully he doesnt fall as far as I have cause his flat work is amazing unlike mine. I think I have done something on the lathe for most swaps once I got the lathe and this swap is no different although I do have an idea for aomething else to make


----------



## therealSteveN

> Duck, I would buy that vise just because I know that even if I decide not to use it, I could probably sell it for much more than $60.
> 
> - Lazyman


Fact…


----------



## Lazyman

I have an idea for the swap but I am not so sure how useful it will be… However, as I was about to write something snarky about one of the earlier posts, I just came up with another idea.


----------



## Keebler1

Make what you want Nathan. If your recipient diesnt use it at least they can be proud to have received it and show it off


----------



## JD77

Swap teaser! These are some offcuts. Finally got a few hours in the garage. The cart is mostly done and before I called it due to the heat, I figured I'd get a little done on the projects.

Nathan, don't worry about how useful you project is. I've gotten two beer caddies and I like them both. How often do you really use a beer caddy?


----------



## Keebler1

Teaser pic if the project gets done in time and works out.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Make sure that your umbrella policy is up to date so that when the neighborhood kids find it and sneak in at night you are covered. Seriously.
> 
> - Lazyman


I thought it was just classed as skeet shooting in Virginia?

Nice blacksmith vice you found there duck.

Good looking handles there earl.

And looks like Keebler is sending the ever-handy beer shelf


----------



## pottz

> That ought to toughen them up, Kenny. If not, Darwin will take care of the rest.
> 
> Make sure that your umbrella policy is up to date so that when the neighborhood kids find it and sneak in at night you are covered. Seriously.
> 
> - Lazyman


oh hell ya,ive got a million dollar umbrella,it's pretty cheap actually.funny though most agents dont push it or even suggest it.my wife has worked for about every farmers agent in our area over the years so she knows the ins and outs.


----------



## pottz

> The ferrules are just copper plumbing couplings. After handling them (like that pun?) I like the size and shape of the Goncalo Alves version. Hopefully, I can actually make a couple that are the same size and shape. I will get all sap participants fair warning. I m trying to make something on the lathe for the swap. It might be a bit sketchy but I figure there is beer involved so that will make up for it. Might have to add a couple extras if the turned item is really bad unless I get Pottz, then all he gets is a mallet.
> 
> - EarlS


dang all i ever get are the scraps from the bottom of the barrel !


----------



## therealSteveN

I've had an umbrella over my head forever. Most who actually need to use theirs, it's usually to ward off action from a never employed, money grubber, who wants to get riche offa your back.

So if you have 2 nickles to rub together spending a penny now will allow you to keep 7 cents later, rather than being 20 million in the hole.


----------



## HokieKen

> I have an idea for the swap but I am not so sure how useful it will be… However, as I was about to write something snarky about one of the earlier posts, I just came up with another idea.
> 
> - Lazyman


You mean useful like a dumbell/bottle opener? I'd say you're safe ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I already told the wife we have to check into what homeowners does/doesn't cover in regards to other people's kids getting injured on our property before we cut them loose with the new backyard equipment.


----------



## pottz

> I already told the wife we have to check into what homeowners does/doesn't cover in regards to other people's kids getting injured on our property before we cut them loose with the new backyard equipment.
> 
> - HokieKen


kenny get an umbrella policy,these days you cant be over protected !


----------



## Lazyman

But Kenny, that dumbell bottle open looks pretty dang cool. It is actually one of the coolest swap items I have gotten.

Yup. I've had an umbrella policy for over 25 years. Pretty inexpensive compared to home and auto.


----------



## splintergroup

Umbrellas are as important as other policies, especially as you move into retirement.

All it takes is one "mistake" (say a car wreck). Even if you are cleared, the legal costs can drain your savings. Same thing with a long term care policy. $1000's a month that are typically not covered by health policies.


----------



## EarlS

> dang all i ever get are the scraps from the bottom of the barrel !
> 
> - pottz


Honestly, it seems like most of the things I've been making lately are from scraps.

Nathan - don't be shy - a good snarky comment is what's needed now and again.

Yesterday, I managed to turn 3 pieces of wood into roughly 3" round cylinders. The square carbide tool that I got from Kelleycrafts.com (Dave) does a great job. I need to turn one more blank then I can start turning them into something. Yes, I'm making 4 of the same thing that way one will turn out (like that pun - turn - lathe? - never mind).

I also splurged a bit. My wife asked me what I wanted for my upcoming birthday. I told her I wouldn't mind having some Carter and Sons lathe tools. She didn't even ask how much they cost, so now I have a fine set of Dave's carbide tools and a set of top quality HSS tools. I think I fell down the rabbit hole, just a bit. Still need to get a sharpening system.

Question - when turning do you wear a turner's apron or something like that? When I finished up yesterday there were chips all over my clothes.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, If I had made the snarky comment, it might give away my new idea for something to make. I realized as I was typing that the joke was actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Question - when turning do you wear a turner's apron or something like that? When I finished up yesterday there were chips all over my clothes.


With HSS tools, I aim to get shavings rather than chips, so I generally don't wear a smock. If I start getting chips, it's a sign that it's time to sharpen.

But I do have a turners smock, and when I'm turning cholla and epoxy with carbide tools, in the desert, where static electricity is a year-round thing, I wear the smock to keep the plastic and plastic dust off me.


----------



## Lazyman

I usually wear a turning smock at least and lately I have also been wearing my shop apron under it because it helps keep the dust off my legs and shoes. With the apron it can be a little warm but now that I have a new minisplit… 

The smocks are sort of a slick nylon that allows dust and chips to mostly slide off. Most are kind of expensive, IMO but I found one at Peachtree was much cheaper, especially when they put it on sale. I think it was on sale for $29 when I bought it and I wish I had gotten 2. Note: I bought one size up from what I usually wear in shirts and found it was a good thing I did. Rockler sells a leather turning apron that I have almost bought a couple of times but the collar that keeps the chips from going down your neck looks a little flimsy to me and I was worried it might not last very long. The apron itself looks pretty nice. Looks like the same apron is cheaper now at Kingspor


----------



## splintergroup

> Question - when turning do you wear a turner s apron or something like that? When I finished up yesterday there were chips all over my clothes.
> 
> - EarlS


That's "man glitter", wear it proudly!

I turned way back in JHS shop and remember getting the chips in places I only probe when alone. Remember when the shop teacher showed me where the aprons were hung. Highly recommended 8^)

Worst was the chips in my pockets, Mom hated that.


----------



## Keebler1

I have the apron from rockler but not in leather and it does a decent job. Want to get a smock. I turn mainly with my round carbide tools instead of the square. Get too many catches with the square and I have probably picked up a couple of bad habits with the round


----------



## Lazyman

Of course, when you get shavings like this, you do not really need a smock. The joy of sharp HSS tools. I think that this was live oak. 









The only problem when things turn this nicely is remembering to stop because it is so much fun when it works this well.


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck with the chips Earl. I just blast my clothes with compressed air afterwards.


----------



## HokieKen

Umbrella policy?


----------



## Keebler1

Only bad thing about shavings like that Nathan is that they have a tendency to clog the shop vac hose


----------



## Lazyman

Don't really need a shop vac with shavings like that. They are easy to sweep. I always sweep before I use the vacuum anyway because one turning session would fill the shop vac and cyclone anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree. The shavings off HSS tools make a big mess but they clean up easily. The dust off carbide usually gets vacuumed.


----------



## HokieKen

Pawpaw Sunday 


















Unfortunately before she woke up I went to tend my 'maters. One cage and it's plant were laying on the ground with 3 big green fruits laying on the ground and about half of nearly ripe one :-( Other plant that's almost ready to have some picked seemed unmolested. Gonna have to go figure something out. Grrr


----------



## pottz

i usually wear a light weight nylon smock that zips up snug around the neck so nothing gets down my back.it doesn't make you hot.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Umbrella policy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


No Kenny, you have that upside down. That is your never worked before neighbor enjoying the $$$$$$ you used to call yours. His kid got a rope burn on your zipper, and his slick willy lawyer kicked yer buttocks in court. 

I sincerely hope that doesn't happen, but it could.

On your maters do all the trees I see have SQUIRRELS hanging out in them?? I believe they may be your mater tormentors. Here is a good read for you. The other thing is what messed up your landscape fabric? If it wasn't coyotes, it is possible it was some ground tunneling varmit, who also would be drawn by grubs in the soil, they also like nice fiber in the form of a mater plant. Moles, Voles, up to groundhog sized critters eat roots, and that allows them to fall.

Trail camera would tell you what ya need to combat. I'm with the writer, if it was Deer, the entire plant would be toast.


----------



## duckmilk

I cam barely move this thing around by myself. I've got to get it in the house and in place so I can mark where the rollers need to be positioned.










I'll also clean it up a little then spray lacquer on it. The panels are reclaimed ship-lap flooring and are pretty dusty still. 37 1/2" by 84". I'd like to put it on a scale to find out what it weighs.


----------



## therealSteveN

Duck that indeed is a DOOR. It screams get help moving me. Don't get hurt.


----------



## pottz

duck tomorrow is the deadline and kenny is a hard ass with his rules,and your not on the list !!!! cmon a beer swap without a duck ? say it aint so ?


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, let me know if you need some help. I don't mind making a short road trip.


----------



## HokieKen

I could use a hand with the treehouse Nathan. ;-p


----------



## Lazyman

You will have to wait a few weeks, Kenny. We may be passing through town in a few weeks. Taking a long road trip up to Pennsylvania to see my daughter and visit my wife's aunt and uncle. Still haven't set the exact route yet but one way at least usually takes us through your neck of the woods. Let me know if you want anything you can only get in TX.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I've heard only two things come from Texas and we have steers up here ;-) Let me know if/when you'll be passing through. I'll be gone the first week in August but otherwise I'll be around.

Today is registration deadline.









*It's true, this swap has no Duck* yet


----------



## duckmilk

QUACK! I'm in Kenny. Made the decision last night.



> Duck, let me know if you need some help. I don t mind making a short road trip.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks, I can get the door finished. But, I may need help getting the belt grinder running smooth.

Nothing bolted down, just sort of positioned where I think it will work best.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice rig Duck! Glad you didn't skip this year too


----------



## HokieKen

Names will be going out in the next couple of days 

In the meantime, I'd like to know *how many of y'all do pizza on your grill/smoker* or would like to and just never have? I have narrowed my project down to a couple of ideas and want to make sure I go with the right one for whoever my recipient is.


----------



## pottz

i only did pizza once several years ago,id like to do it again though.


----------



## HokieKen

I never did it on my grill but one of the main reasons I wanted a komodo style grill other than smoking is because they were supposed to be so good for pizza. And it's been one of my favorite things that I've done on my Egg. The last time I did them on the 4th, I did 7 pies and they were are huge hit. I've always liked wood grilled pizza better than regular oven-baked.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> *how many of y'all do pizza on your grill/smoker*


When I was tailgating in MN regularly, I would do pizza on the grill about once a week. Haven't done it since moving to NM, though. The gluten-free crusts my sweetie likes don't work well above about 450F, so we use the toaster oven for pizza now, like some kind of animals.


----------



## JD77

I'm a gas grill user, Kenny. In my defense, I bought a Walmart Brinkman back before I was married and always figured I would upgrade when it died in about 5 years. Now I've got kids in high school and the darn thing is just ticking along. 
It actually has machined brass burners and the the cast iron grates are perfectly seasoned. The only thing I ever replaced was the heat spreaders and that was with 3/8" wall angle iron, so those are rather robust, too. Even the castor wheels are in good shape. It does have the ability to in-direct cook with charcoal but I usually just add wood chips for actual smoke flavor and use gas.
All that to say I have cooked pizzas, but not at 700F like you can in a kamado. It tops out about 475F. I'd like to try with a baking stone, but have been told you can't use the same one on the grill as you do in the oven. Does anyone have any actual knowledge about using a stone on the grill? My wife also has a meatloaf stone pan that we'd like to try smoking with, but again, just don't know.


----------



## Keebler1

Never made a pizza. Shoot I havent fired up the grill in over a year. Been too lazy and its nice when I can come home on friday and saturday after work and get a couple hrs in the shop. My wife usually throws something in the instapot and lets me know when it is almost ready so I can go take a quick shower


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Does anyone have any actual knowledge about using a stone on the grill?


Yeah, used to use one sometimes.

On a grill, you can get much higher temps than in an oven, so you want a stone that'll survive high temps. Granite is good. My stone for tailgating was a 12" square granite tile (I think it was 3/4 thick) from Homer Depot. I seasoned / tested it by just putting it on the hot charcoal grill a couple times before baking on it. It would help even out the temperatures, and I could bake one last pizza on it even after the fire had burned down.

It wasn't generally worth the effort to set it up unless I knew I was going to be baking multiple pizzas. For one, I would just time the fire right or use the gas grill.


----------



## HokieKen

I use a pizza stone on my Egg JD. I have read you do want a thicker one due to the temperature to prevent cracking but otherwise there's no difference between a stone for the oven and one for the grill. And FWIW, I cook my pizza around 550F on the egg and I imagine you can get fine results at 475 as well. The key is to get the area above the food and the stone at around the same temperature so the crust doesn't burn before the cheese melts and visa versa.

If you're eating gluten-free crusts, you don't deserve good pizza Dave ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

It's noon and 98 degrees, the water well is down and won't be worked on till Wednesday. I am going to fill water containers and the wife's horse trailer so we can at least take a shower. Neighbor is borrowing a water trailer to water horses. It's Monday :-(


----------



## EricFai

Duck, that's stinks on these hot days. Do you best to stay cool.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, July in TX is a crappy time to have a problem with the well Duck. Good luck!


----------



## duckmilk

I've never cooked pizza on the grill, my wife has a flat metal thing for cooking pizza. Wonder how that would work.


----------



## mikeacg

> I ve never cooked pizza on the grill, my wife has a flat metal thing for cooking pizza. Wonder how that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


You are a Bad, Bad Man… and I am so stealing that idea Mike!

Glad to see you decided to join us again!!!

Mike


----------



## pottz

> I ve never cooked pizza on the grill, my wife has a flat metal thing for cooking pizza. Wonder how that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


now thats funny !


----------



## HokieKen

I've never tried grilling Chinese food…

Is the "flat metal thing" for cooking the pizza or just for transferring it to/from the rack Duck? I have a metal pizza peel which is just a thin sheet of stainless steel that I use to put the pie on the pizza stone and then to take it off when it's ready. I have seen cast iron and steel pizza pans too. I think the cast iron ones are supposed to work like a stone and just hold heat to bake the crust more evenly and quickly. The steel ones are like a double walled platter with the top layer perforated. I think the idea is that the bottom layer gets hot and then the air between the layers gets hot and cooks the crust through the perforations via convenction.

If you have a cast iron one, I would give it a shot on the grill. Worst case is you end up with crust that's a little doughy.


----------



## EricFai

That's funny, going to steal that one.


----------



## pottz




----------



## EarlS

Kenny asked about pizza on the BGE - you betcha. We do that a couple times every summer. You put the pizza stone on top of the Conveggtor and open the top and bottom vent wide open. When things get to 600 or so slide a thin crust pizza on with plenty of cornmeal under it to help when it is time to pull it off the heat, wait about 8-12 minutes and you have a tasty thin crust pizza. We use a long handled pizza spatula to slide them on and off the stone but a cookie sheet works too.


----------



## duckmilk

It is for cooking pizza Kenny. it is a double layer of thin metal with something also thin between the metal sheets. It is supposed to help brown the crust if I remember correctly.


----------



## bndawgs

I tried a pizza on my old chargriller years ago. It was going pretty good until I had half the street running to my backyard to see where all the black billowing smoke was coming from. I had all 3 burners on high pre-heating the grill and the grease caught on fire. It burnt off the grill coating on the lid and back of the grill. This was in my screened-in porch. Thankfully I heard all the commotion and put the fire out in time.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, try parchment paper instead of cornmeal next time. It works just as well and less messy. Just put the pie on the paper right on the conveggtor and about 1/2 way through the cook, just slip the paper out. For one or two pies, the cornmeal works fine but I usually do 3-5 and parchment paper is much more convenient for prep and transport.

I wondered about cooking right on the conveggtor but everything I read said to use a pizza stone on top of it to keep a more consistent temperature that's closer to what the dome temperature is. And the last couple of times, I've used steel spacers to add a small air gap between the two so the stone is heated via convection instead of conduction. Again though, it's probably really only an advantage when you're cooking several pies. One or two pies shouldn't take long enough for the temperature of the conveggtor to be a big issue.


----------



## HokieKen

> It is for cooking pizza Kenny. it is a double layer of thin metal with something also thin between the metal sheets. It is supposed to help brown the crust if I remember correctly.
> 
> - duckmilk


I doubt if it will get hot enough to cook the crust effectively on the grill Duck. There's always the possibility of grilling the crust on the rack for a few minutes first, then adding sauce/cheese/toppings and putting it back on the grill though. The biggest issue to overcome with cooking it on a grill is difference in the temperatures acting on the crust and the top. So the goal is to get the crust cooked without burning the cheese.


----------



## HokieKen

As far as I know, the participant list in the OP is complete as of now. I won't assign names until tomorrow just in case I get any last minute e-mails. But for now, take a second to make sure your name is on the list if you think it's supposed to be please. I'm fairly sure I didn't miss anyone but I almost made a mistake one time and so it's not unthinkable that I may not be infallible. Not probable but not unthinkable either.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My name is on there and it's supposed to be, so as far as I can tell, Kenny is infallible. Though what I made turned out nice enough that I want to keep it now.

Had the usual health-care clusterduck for my MRI on Friday. My doctor's admin is going to try and sort things out, but I'm pretty sure the answer is that I need surgery, and this will likely delay it (I may need to get a second MRI, because they didn't use contrast material when they should have, but maybe the radiologist will be able to see what they need).

It would sure be nice to not have to walk around looking like a question-mark. Plus I'm gobbling enough Advil and Tylenol that I shouldn't have a beer, even when it's in the 90s here.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave I always pass on the contrast stuff, because it does your Kidneys no good at all, and with my Diabetes mine already think I hate them. I have talked a LOT about this with several Docs I trust a lot, and contrast is so Radiologists will easier be able to say what is on the film. It is still very much on the film, just not as BOLD as with the dye, but for 65% + of adults in the USA is not a good deal. I wouldn't sweat a redo, ask the Surgeon if he can determine what he needs to, before going back in and possibly doing your body harm. If he/she is good with what they are seeing, that is all you need to be concerned with.

Duck, awesome news you are in the swap, and that new toy looks like a lot of fun. Like with the door, don't hurt yourself moving it. I'd buy Nathan a case of beer to come over and help, maybe make it a 2fer?

I don't generally grill whole chicken on the bone, rather using boneless, but that CAT thing might be worth it for a select audience. Love that pic.

Pottz, quit showing that PORNO guy until we find out exactly who DID vote for him…


----------



## pottz

you cant blame ol joe on me !


----------



## bndawgs

Dangit, email sent Kenny.


----------



## Lazyman

I use a black Emile Henry stone to cook pizza on my gas grill. Works well in the oven too. It wasn't so expensive when I bought it. I don't think I got it from the Zon though. IMO it is a must to have the smooth ceramic coating instead of just bare stone. Makes it so much easier to clean and the black color is better for the grill too. Temperature gets over 600° which cooks the thin crust pizza well. We're over due for pizza.


----------



## HokieKen

Steve is lucky #13


----------



## JD77

> ... There s always the possibility of grilling the crust on the rack for a few minutes first, then adding sauce/cheese/toppings and putting it back on the grill though. ...
> 
> - HokieKen


That's what I do. Lightly grill one side, flip it and put topping on that so the uncooked side is down.



> Granite is good….


I hadn't thought about using natural stone…I have a small slab from our kitchen counters…I may give that a try. Thanks Dave.


----------



## duckmilk

We're having pizza tonight, going out for it since we don't have water.
Gotta go mow a pasture first.


----------



## Lazyman

Mow the pasture? Isn't that what the horses are for.

Before I started using a pizza stone, I used to cook one side first and then, flip add toppings and finish cooking with the uncooked side down. With the stone, that isn't necessary.

A buddy of mine bent a piece of sheet metal to sort of create an oven inside the the grill to help concentrate the heat to help make sure that the top cooks as quickly as the bottom.


----------



## therealSteveN

One of you Pizza cooks post the recipe you use for dough. Most of the ready stuff is schlock, and we haven't found a recipe that makes us forget the wonderful pies we can get locally.

Got a pair of Pork TENDERloins going on the grill tomorrow night. Gonna wrap one in bacon, and the other just nikked. We got some spices when we went to the Auqarium, the "Mall" area next door to it had a shop that was a grillers delight. Kind of a spiceworld a go go… 

The place is called Colonel De, and they had a lot of spices, rubs, and flavors to cook with.

More tomorrow after I do these 2 Tenderloins.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Steve is lucky #13
> 
> - HokieKen


I reread that, and Steve may be a very lucky guy, but #13 position kinda has a different influence IYKWIM. Maybe renumber him as #14, and look for a #15 to match him with, Or Maybe a Larry 2, he did volunteer….


----------



## RyanGi

Love cooking pizza on the egg. We haven't done it in a while as my wife developed a gluten intolerance, but we used to have my buddy and his wife and their two little ones over once in a while and everyone made their own custom personal pizza. The kids loved it. As I remember, without looking at my notes (I don't know how you old guys do it) I was looking for 600 degrees on the egg. And we want the cornmeal route with good effect. I did make my wife a pizza peel for all that.


----------



## EarlS

Item #2 for the swap is delayed. Found out the variety of Nova chucks I've already ordered have a size gap in them. The 50mm is too small and the 100 mm is too big to hold a 3" diameter blank. Apparently, I need the 70 mm chuck.

There is a crack that runs most of the length of one of the blanks that I probably should fill. What is the recipe? CA? Epoxy?


----------



## Keebler1

Depends on how deep the c4ack is Early. If it isnt too deep I would go the fast route with CA. If it is too deep or you want to add something to the piece and it wont all get turned away I would color some epoxy and fill it that way


----------



## Lazyman

For fine cracks, CA works well. Black or brown CA may be better to sort of decorate the crack if it is a little too wide to hide. If the crack is wide enough, I sometimes pack some turquoise into cracks and worm holes and then dribble CA over it. I usually use a dremel with carbide burr to level but turquoise is actually pretty soft and can be worked with carbide and HSS turning tools-it just pains me to do so. When I do not want to go the turquoise route, I will add some sort of dye to epoxy. When using dyes like this, a little goes a long way. One of my favorites is to add brass or copper powder to 30 minute epoxy. You add enough of the powder so that it becomes like a putty so you actually press it into the cracks. If you get enough of the powder mixed in, it will polish up so that it looks like actual polished metal. Err on the side of too much powder or it may not look like metal when it sets. You have to use epoxy with at least a 30 minute working time to give yourself enough time to get the metal incorporated into the epoxy and pushed into the cracks.










Note that I put most of the dye or metal into the epoxy resin before adding the hardener and just add more after mixing if necessary. This gives you more time to get the additives mixed in before it sets, especially with 5 minute epoxy. Also note that CA is much quicker than epoxy. You have to wait until the epoxy is cured to finish turning. With an accelerator, you can usually proceed with CA in a few minutes, depending upon how deep the crack is. Make sure that you wear a face shield, though, I have had CA sling at me when I didn't wait long enough and there was some uncured CA deeper inside a crack.


----------



## HokieKen

> One of you Pizza cooks post the recipe you use for dough. Most of the ready stuff is schlock, and we haven t found a recipe that makes us forget the wonderful pies we can get locally.
> ...
> 
> - therealSteveN


I haven't tried making crust from scratch yet. I read a recommendation for this mix from Weisenberger and tried it and everyone that's had it liked it so well that I haven't experimented with anything else. Even my mom who is an artist (and a snob) when it comes to all things bread said she liked it almost as good as her homemade crust. I haven't found a pre-made sauce yet that really stands out to me. They've all been fine but not good. So if anyone has a recipe or recommendation for sauce, I'd be interested 

Edit to add: If anyone does try the crust I linked, be aware that I always have to use more water than they call for to get a good texture and I have to let it rise longer than the package says.


----------



## Lazyman

If you aren't making dough from scratch, you are missing out, IMO. Here is the dough recipe I have been using lately because it does not require as much planning ahead as some of the others I have tried.

ONE HOUR PIZZA DOUGH (America's test kitchen)
In the food processor:
1 1/3 cups bread flour 
1/2 cup semolina flour
2 teaspoons instant rapid rise yeast (basically one whole package)
2 teaspoons sugar
Process dry ingredients till mixed
Liquids:
1/2 Cup +2 tablespoons warm water Dash 115°
1/4 cup mild beer
2 teaspoons white vinegar
1 1/2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil

These ingredients are 1/4-1/3 too much liquid,Don't dump the entire thing into the 
food processor but instead pour it in after stirring.
With processor running add liquid through spout process for 10 seconds just enough to 
make dough, let sit for 10 minutes and then add 1 teaspoon salt and process for 30 to 60
seconds.
Flour surface and knead dough briefly into a ball. Divide dough into 2 balls.
On parchment paper sprayed with oil, spray dough with oil and roll out into a 10 inch 
circle. Cover with another piece of parchment and roll out thin to 11 1/2 to 12 inches and 
allow to rise for 30 minutes between parchment layers

I also like the recipe from the "Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day" cookbook.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... As I remember, without looking at my notes (I don't know how you old guys do it) I was looking for 600 degrees on the egg. ...
> 
> - RyanGi


I think the best temperature depends on your stone to a large degree. I read everything from 450 to 600 before I did pizza the first time. I finally found an explanation that made sense for how pizza cooks. The gist of it was that in general, you want the stone to come to a constant temperature of ~500-525F and the dome temperature to be ~50 degrees higher. So ulitmately the dome temperature depends on the size and type of stone you're using. And of course it also depends on your crust type and type/amount of toppings. When my egg is around 550 my stone comes to about 500 so that's my target. But I think the range is pretty broad for getting good pies. Anywhere between 500 and 600 should yield good results I imagine. I generally shoot for 550 but prefer to have it a little hotter rather than a little cooler.


----------



## HokieKen

*Name assignments have been e-mailed to everyone.* If you didn't get one, let me know. I do my best to make sure everyone gets a new person each year but with this being year 6 and so many people who have done it every year, I may start letting one slip by on occasion. So if you got someone you've had before, sorry but you got 'em again.

Now get to work! And it's also a good time for everyone to post their likes and dislikes now that everyone knows who to shop for 

I'll start: IPAs are my favorite but a good Saison runs a close second. Saisons are actually my preference for really hot humid summer days ;-) A cucumber Saison Duck sent me in the first beer swap still haunts my dreams… So if my sender has any local Saisons, please send samples along!

Aside from those, I truly enjoy most any beer that isn't dark. Most any ale is worth a taste and I enjoy a good lager or Belgian white with a meal. Other wheat beers are hit or miss but most are at least worth a taste.

I have had very few dark beers that I truly enjoyed. But, that said, I won't ever turn up my nose to any beer that I haven't tried. So if you have a local stout or porter or other dark beer that you think is exceptional, by all means send it on. Along the same lines, I rarely enjoy especially "heavy" beers. Anything that has oatmeal, peanut butter, chocolate, coffee, bourbon, or milk on the label is unlikely to make it to the finish line. But again, I will never refuse to try anything!

"Fruity" beers are also hit or miss for me. I don't like an overwhelming fruit flavor but a lot of my favorite IPAs have a notable trace of citrus in them. Particularly orange or grapefruit. But I generally don't care for beers where the fruit dominates. Probably my favorite mass-market beer is Shock-Top which is a nice Belgian white with a good orange flavor to it. And in a pinch I've been known to have a Blue Moon with a slice of orange in it.

So that should give you enough to go on for me!


----------



## DavePolaschek

First, here's my basic bread recipe which is also what I use for crust. I'll generally go 2 cups of bread flour, and 1/2 semolina and 1/2 corn flour for a pizza crust. That makes enough for two biggish pizza crusts, or 3 smaller ones, but if you roll out (or toss) the crust and bake it for about 2-4 minutes in a hot oven, the crust will freeze nicely, and you can use the frozen crust next time around without having to make fresh dough.

Second, I got the name of my victim. Thanks, Kenny!

Third, I drink about anything beer, but I still haven't tried all of the IPAs from my local brewery, because I'm just not that much of a fan of over-hopped beers, and too many IPAs don't have a good hops/malt balance. But I brewed beer for quite a while and even made things like a garlic beer (went well with pizza), barley wines (got to about 16% ABV) and the trickiest was a nice cool crisp Pilsner.


----------



## Lazyman

We have just frozen the dough recipe above after forming into a ball and it will thaw and cook nicely. Just make sure it fully comes up to room temperature before rolling it out.


----------



## pottz

ok as for beer preferences i did ipa's last year and that was enough of those,so dont put those on your shopping list.i dont like dark heavy beers,i prefer ales,pilsners etc. once i get an idea of what my recipient likes it's a matter of getting some beer and im ready to ship.


----------



## EarlS

Short and sweet - I like IPA's, dark beer, not a big fan of fruity or weird flavors like oreo cookie, or peanut butter. Not a fan of milk stout either. I'll try most anything though.

I got my victim's name as well.


----------



## therealSteveN

> One of you Pizza cooks post the recipe you use for dough. Most of the ready stuff is schlock, and we haven t found a recipe that makes us forget the wonderful pies we can get locally.
> ...
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> I haven t tried making crust from scratch yet. I read a recommendation for this mix from Weisenberger and tried it and everyone that s had it liked it so well that I haven t experimented with anything else. Even my mom who is an artist (and a snob) when it comes to all things bread said she liked it almost as good as her homemade crust. I haven t found a pre-made sauce yet that really stands out to me. They ve all been fine but not good. So if anyone has a recipe or recommendation for sauce, I d be interested
> 
> Edit to add: If anyone does try the crust I linked, be aware that I always have to use more water than they call for to get a good texture and I have to let it rise longer than the package says.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny I'll look at the crust. Nathan, Dave, thanks for the recipes. I see myself baking, Ughhhh, not my strong suit. Ohhhh Sweetie, what do you think about some nice grilled pizza?????

For a sauce, try using a base of Tomato PASTE instead of that dribbly weak azz stuff they call pizza sauce. Tons of Tomato bang, and it sticks in there through whatever ya throw at it. Add whatever spices that float yer boat, and you will like it. Guaranteeeed.

Damn, looking at all of what I need to get just to cook a pizza on my grill now. Come to this thread a guy needs a 12 step program to get outta here with a few Scheckel's in his pocket…. Looking at that Lathe thing, now that is a slippery slope, just look at poor Earl, he's already headed to poor town. Heck it's worse than hand tools, and that can be bad.

+1. got my recipient, now to think of what to do about beer shopping, hmmmmmm, local, then JJ's ought to get a sampling.  Kenny I still need to get back over to Warped Wing to see if they have any Saison in stock, their PR/sales info shows them with 2 different ones. Ya never know when the mailman drops off a donation pkg.

*OK, all of you who haven't responded to what kind of beer you want to get, better speak up, or someone might send you Kenny's or my list….... Worlds apart is all I can say about that….*


----------



## therealSteveN

Seeing that I posted my "likes" a while back, I'll repost to save whoever gets stuck with me from having to page back, now that they have who to send to, here is my list again.

Mike and I are kindred spirits in liking Dark BEER (Porters, and Stouts , yes even Oatmeal, and Chocolate). I also DO NOT like IPA anything, or BEER with fruit in it. Beside that I like normal BEER. You know, Pilsners, Bock s, Red s, Lager s, Ale s, Check list below. I really like a lot of beer, but the ones I don t like, I really don t like.

Amber Ale / Dark Ale
Amber Lager / Dark Lager
Bock
Golden Ale / Blonde Ale
Golden Lager / Pale Lager
Pilsner
Porter
Wheat Beer

It would help lead to greater success if all the swappers dropped a likes, dislikes list so senders of brews could easily hit the sweet spot for whoever they get as a recipient. Trying to bleed it out for a dozen people or so, based on what they type here is fairly hard to do. I was trying to do that last year, and it wasn t going so well.

- therealSteveN


----------



## bndawgs

I got the name of the poor guy who's going to get something from me. I want to apologize in advance.

For beers, I don't mind trying anything out at least once. But I typically lean towards IPAs or Lagers. Anything with the higher alcohol content.


----------



## therealSteveN

Going out on a limb here Steve, but if you send some tasty brews, whatever you make will look like something made by the late Sam Maloof. IOW don't sweat the small stuff, this is truly a beer swap. 

Heck they let me in 2 years running. LOL

Give it your best shot.


----------



## Lazyman

In general I usually like hoppy beer. One of my "hobbies" is trying IPA from all around so for me, you can never go wrong sending me a local to you IPA to try. I do not always like them but enjoy trying. High IBU ratings are usually pretty good for me. I usually find that IPAs with colors tending towards coppery colors taste better to me. I am always on the hunt for a Rye IPAs. For some reason, breweries seem to treat them as temporary offerings, seasonal at least, and as soon as I find one I like, they seem to stop making it. (I am still bummed that La Cumbre in Albuquerque stopped making their Ryote IPA. One of the best IPAs on the planet. IMO. )

Not usually a big fan of beers with fruit flavors added though some of the varieties of hops do often have sort of a citrusy flavor that I do like. For some reason I usually find that there is just something not right about wheat beers to my palate. I've really tried to like them but few of them have ever gotten on my worth drinking again list.

Having said all that, I will enjoy trying anything sent to me, especially ones that are your local favorites, regardless of what style of beer they are.


----------



## HokieKen

For the record, this year there are no swap noobz so *I don't need progress pics from anyone and you over-achievers are free to ship at will*  Reveals will go off as usual though with everyone revealing at the same time on 9/6 (or sooner if everyone has their package before then) so if you get an early package, please don't post any pics or reveal your sender until then. And please make sure to take pics of the beers you received before you consume them!


----------



## duckmilk

> Seeing that I posted my "likes" a while back, I ll repost to save whoever gets stuck with me from having to page back, now that they have who to send to, here is my list again.
> 
> Mike and I are kindred spirits in liking Dark BEER (Porters, and Stouts , yes even Oatmeal, and Chocolate). I also DO NOT like IPA anything, or BEER with fruit in it. Beside that I like normal BEER. You know, Pilsners, Bock s, Red s, Lager s, Ale s, Check list below. I really like a lot of beer, but the ones I don t like, I really don t like.
> 
> Amber Ale / Dark Ale
> Amber Lager / Dark Lager
> Bock
> Golden Ale / Blonde Ale
> Golden Lager / Pale Lager
> Pilsner
> Porter
> Wheat Beer
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> - therealSteveN


Don't forget about me Steve, I'm the third kindred spirit. Although to be honest, I have had some mild IPAs that weren't too bad.


----------



## therealSteveN

My bad Duck, forgot to add you.


----------



## Keebler1

Personally I enjoy just about any beer. The high alcohol content 12% abv are my least favorite but I will still drink them.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## pottz

looks like kenny is already interviewing possible candidates for the swap ?


----------



## JD77

If I were to buy for myself, it would be something with a good malt character, but I figure I'm here to try new beer and enjoy the commentary, so send me your favorites. Right now I'm enjoying a gose that I discovered recently. It just fits the heat and the wife approves.


----------



## HokieKen

A good Gose can be just what the doctor ordered during the summer JD. Light and crisp  For some reason I've never been real fond of the ones I've had though. Seems like they either taste watered down or they're too sour usually.


----------



## HokieKen

> looks like kenny is already interviewing possible candidates for the swap ?
> 
> - pottz


I think my swap lineup is set pottz. I'm just interviewing for spots in my personal beer fridge right now ;-)


----------



## pottz

> looks like kenny is already interviewing possible candidates for the swap ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think my swap lineup is set pottz. I'm just interviewing for spots in my personal beer fridge right now ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


and the list is quite long im sure ?


----------



## pottz

even though im done with my swap projects,,,,,,yes an over achiever,i wont ship for a few weeks to let you slackers catch up ! first im waiting to hear what my,deserves better, swap buddy likes in beer. hey can i help kenny turns me on !!!! just havin fun kids !


----------



## Woodmaster1

To my swap recipient what I told my kids ( you get what you get and don't throw a fit).


----------



## pottz

> To my swap recipient what I told my kids ( you get what you get and don't throw a fit).
> 
> - Woodmaster1


ok ill try my best if you got me,but no promises ok !


----------



## therealSteveN

Ohhh My. There was some good eating tonight. Did the Pork Tenderloins, these were from our Old Neighbor, they butchered a dozen Swine. I wrapped one with Bacon, and the other was nikkid. We had some Corn I got from that neighbor from his stock out back, and I threw some Pineapple on. I dearly love grilled Pineapple. Sometimes we do the butter, and brown sugar on it, this was just pineapple, and was fabulous.

The corn took longest, 35 minutes at 400. It didn't look much different than any other, but damn it was SMOKY!!!! Awesome taste. The Pork was only on about 17 minutes, but in the one shot you can see the smoke ring, and it was just as good as a Beef tenderloin, Awesome, and the spices we put on worked very well with it. Burbon Smoked Salt, and Sugar, we had 2 different bags, and mixed that with my Pork standby.










It was fun to cook it, and fabulous to eat it.














































Had some Rice with it, and smiles were out and bright all around. Drank a few beers too.


----------



## splintergroup

George's previous post brings up a point.

I've got a question for all you porkers (PORK-expERtS)

I like to make batches of burritos with pork as the main meat. Not being anywhere close to a culinary artisan like you smokers, I have to ask about seasonings you all recommend.

I buy the 2 lb. packages of smoked pulled pork from Costco. I like it because it is all pre-shredded and just overly damn convenient, saves time for more shop activity 8^)

Anyhoo, I'm at a loss of what spices/mix would be good to add. Though the pork I use is lightly smoked, it has no other "stuff" added and is rather bland without a layer of sauce in a sammich.

I generally put it all in a frying pan to heat it up and reduce the fat a bit (though it is very lean).
To this I add 1 lb. green chile for each pound of pig and mix it all up until the excess moisture is gone. 
It is at this point I need to add something but not sure what.

It should be given that shredded/browned taters and plenty-o-cheese are part of the party, but not done as part of the pork/chile workout.

Recommendations?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RichT

> I generally put it all in a frying pan to heat it up and reduce the fat a bit (though it is very lean).
> To this I add 1 lb. green chile for each pound of pig and mix it all up until the excess moisture is gone.
> It is at this point I need to add something but not sure what.
> 
> - splintergroup


Since you're already adding green chile, I'd toss in some tomato (canned petit diced are easiest), onion and (if you like it) cilantro. For seasoning, salt, pepper, a bit of garlic powder and (again, it's optional) MSG. I buy the Ajinomoto brand at the local Asian market.

MSG is totally misunderstood and needs to be used correctly. I usually scale it at 0.5% of the total volume of the food. In the case of your 2 lb pack of pork, that would be around 1 tsp. MSG is a powerful flavor enhancer but has diminishing returns. In other words more isn't better. I scale garlic powder the same way.


----------



## splintergroup

Hmmm, the garlic is in house so that'll get a run, ditto with minced onion. I've tried Mrs. Dash which contains some of those and it was better, but I didn't push it too far.
Cilantro is a personal thing, some like it others hate it. Grows in the yard so I'll give it a dollop. Personally I like it when it's not the main additive. Never though about MSG, have to see if the store carries it.

Thanks Rich!


----------



## therealSteveN

We do Sam's Club, so not sure of how the Costco batched stuff is done/spiced, but most places have a meat, Chix, Pork, Beef, in a sauce stuffed in a bag, that you can heat and go. So far of the offerings I have tried none are offensive, more toward bland, but they serve a centrist taste bud, so not to offend is their goal.

I would add Chopped Onion, Cilantro, and Lime if I was making it for a Burrito. I'd also add some forms of Tomato, but not liking chunks of tomato (it's a personal thing) I would add some Picante sauce. Picante I have found has a good tomato base, without chunks of Tomato, and usually has a nice blend of spices, a few milder peppers, but depending on the label could be Mild = No heat, To Spicy = a little heat. Also actual Tomato for those who like it raw, and maybe a coarse Salsa too.

Again to avoid kicking that centrist taste, they don't tend to make it fire like. I think a person is best to have available peppers, ready to use that have a spice/heat range, so individuals can dose their own food, rather than I like *HEAT* so you better too. I add Garlic to this group. Some people want MORE, some not so much. You can have fresh, or powdered as a side.

I also think choices of cheeses to add is something that can swing/alter the taste, and again allow people to dose their own, and maybe find something new. I dislike bagged, pre-ripped cheese, and all the crap they added to keep it from clumping. Instead have a grater or 3 laying there, with several blocks of cheese, so they can grate, and cheese up their food.

Same with spices, and sauces. I would have available a few different bottled products, along the scale from Mild/weenie to Hot ripping OMG what happened to my mouth…. There are also a few shaker products that people like. I think for them I usually go to Jungle Jims, and they have a 200' x 400' area full of spices, mostly just for Mexican/South American foods. If you don't have one of them, then some samplings from Amazoo, or other online source will beat your average Grocery store.

The only thing MSG means to me is rampant Diarrhea, so I won't be adding it to anything I plan to eat, or serve others. Read about it. Not to add too much drama, just search "MSG" and you will find either Madison Square Garden, or questions about it's safety. That comes without prompting words like "is it safe" and other drama.

So Mexican at my place has a LOT of tiny dishes, with a huge variety of items to add as you build your own Burrito, Taco, Tostada. I would have a choice of at least 2 meats, 3 or 4 cheeses, a wide range of veggies/peppers/garlic/onion to use as toppers, as well as a few carriers/wraps. With several shaker, or pour bottle add on's to provide heat, spice, and such.


----------



## therealSteveN

DAMNnnnnn it's HOT outside. At the Cinci Airport the heat index is 114. That takes temp somewhere around 94+ and adds the humidity, ever present here, and it makes that toasty feeling you get in the SW feel like you are in a crusher of fire, while being drowned in a wet blanket. Dis-gus-ting

Sux outside today. If you are forced to be outside, DRINK fluids. Beer for one or 3, but at some point Water, boring as it is, is your best bet for fluid replacement.

Me I'm inside, AC on, hydrating with a brewski right now. 

Uggggh just looked at the weather. Today is the lowest temp showing for the next week or so, getting hotter, gee what fun….


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, the MRI last week showed that two of my discs are blown out, and a cuppa-tree vertebrae need roto-rootering. I go in on Monday to meet my neurosurgeon and set a date for surgery.

Sure glad I have my project all wrapped up and ready to go except for one last beer to buy and stick into the box. I'll get it shipped before I go under the knife for sure.


----------



## splintergroup

Many Garcias George!

As the other George (Carlin that is) would say, "but who lives at the airport?"

I can stand heat, but humidity is the worst.

Re. the 'toes:
I should have added that these are all packed and folded, then frozen for quick meals. This means that they get nuked to melty, cheese oozing nummyness before eating. That kind of negates the roll-your-own array of additives (and the cleanup 8^), but I do them often enough to tweak the recipe at each batch. I do wonder how the 'maters that Rich and you recommend would do with the nuking?

The premix bags-o-meat sound interesting, I'll have to be on the lookout for stuff like that. You also made me think of doing some kinds of marinades that could be put in the fridge a few days before.

Thanks!

Dave, That news bums me out that you'll be MIA on the projects for a while, but with a skilled surgeon and a touch of positivity you'll be better off in the long haul!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Well, the MRI last week showed that two of my discs are blown out, and a cuppa-tree vertebrae need roto-rootering. I go in on Monday to meet my neurosurgeon and set a date for surgery.
> 
> Sure glad I have my project all wrapped up and ready to go except for one last beer to buy and stick into the box. I'll get it shipped before I go under the knife for sure.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I go see the Doc tomorrow. We've already met, and he said when you feel the need to fix it, lemme know. So that is tomorrows visit. I'm throwing in the towel. I'm also working to be ahead of the game to have all my stuff done. As I remember the first guy was a DO NOTHING for 6 weeks. This guy wants me to be active within 2 or 3, and back to regular duty in 6. I was at the Y today, and talked to a trainer, and we have an exercise plan for light machines for me to start as soon as I get the green light.

I can tell you that the best I felt post surgery the last time was after I did exercise (lightly) and got all the muscles stretched out. The worst was waking up, after all of them got into fits because I was laying in a pretzel. Nothing I experienced post surgery was anywhere near the pain, and anguish I did experience pre surgery, so don't let your mind talk you into trouble you likely won't see. You are living the worst of it. From what I hear, today if they talk to you about surgery at all, it's because they can fix what you have. So you are at the beginning of better.


----------



## therealSteveN

Bruce, my Sister is a professional cook, and she has always said if it sounds good, it probably will be. All I know is the best stuff I have ever made, was playing around with ideas. My problem is remembering what it was that I did. Now my Wife keeps track of that, and I just do… 

Marinades, and sauces are fun. I definitely do the if it sounds good, try it with them. Cooking is really pretty easy if you keep your mind from messing you up, just do…


----------



## RichT

> Never though about MSG, have to see if the store carries it.
> 
> - splintergroup


The grocery store will have it branded as Accent in a little red and white can. Same thing-same scaling as above. MSG is made from various things like sugar beets, molasses etc. Ajinomoto is the company started by the Japanese professor who discovered umami over 100 years ago. According to the label, theirs is made from corn glucose.

MSG gets a bad rap unfairly. In spite of its chemical sounding name, it's a naturally derived product. In fact, if you eat tomatoes, mushrooms, Parmesan cheese, etc. you're getting loads of glutamic acid already.

The term Chinese Restaurant Syndrome was made up by a doctor who regularly got headaches when he ate at Chinese restaurants. He decided-without evidence-that it was due to MSG. In fact, it was more likely due to the high sodium content of those dishes, although that's pure speculation as well.

The bottom line is that there has never been a double-blind study that supported the notion of the Chinese Restaurant Syndrome. In the 1990s the FDA tasked the Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology to look into the safety of MSG who concluded it was safe in the amounts used in cooking. Here's a brief Q & A about MSG from the FDA web site.

Lots of food fads and food myths start the same way. The big push for fiber in our diets started with an anthropologist who noted that in Africa he was seeing low rates of colorectal cancer. He hypothesized that it was due to their high intake of fiber. Papers were published, headlines blared the benefits of fiber and the rest is history. In spite of more recent and exhaustive studies that show little to no relationship between fiber and colorectal cancer, nothing has changed. Results of such studies don't make headlines, much less the daily news period.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nothing I experienced post surgery was anywhere near the pain, and anguish I did experience pre surgery, so don't let your mind talk you into trouble you likely won't see.


Yeah. I've had two back surgeries already. About 10 days of recovery between the two of them, but I had an *excellent* surgeon in Minneapolis. Have to see how the guy here does.


----------



## duckmilk

Wish you well on the surgery Dave. I guess you're an old hand at that though and know what to expect.

Splint, aren't you in ABQ? For the shredded pork, get you a good tomatillo salsa recipe and add that over it. Also comino (cumin) and mexican oregano are staples in my house. Mexican oregano has much more aroma than regular and adds so much more to a mexican style dish.

I bought the leg vise I posted pictures of the other day. The owner of it was there and I talked him down to $45 from the $59 on the tag. Except for the 2 missing parts, which I can fabricate, the screw and the rest of it are in good shape, although it needs a little clean-up. It has 4" wide jaws in great shape and will be a good addition for my shop or maybe someone else's. The height of the jaws are the same as the one I own, but where it mounts to a bench will require a taller bench than mine.


----------



## RyanGi

I was pretty into home brewing for about a decade, and built up a really neat single vessel system. I was a bit proud of it, to be honest. My wife developed a gluten allergy and so I got into making gluten free beers for her, but she never really liked them much. I think it was more of a mental 'bummer' for her than a true taste thing. Beyond those beers, I experimented with a very scientific brewing model and got some awesome results. Life changed and the brewery needed to go. I wasn't drinking as much as I used to anyway. Thankfully, a good friend of mine had started home brewing so my brewery went to him and he's flourished with it, even winning a couple local contests! Sigh…I do miss it a bit, if I'm being honest. But enough reminiscing…

My preferences run towards Western European styles I guess.
Saisons
Witbier
Northern English Browns
Red Ales
But I also appreciate lagers and pilsners

I'm not much for West Coast IPAs, but actually properly balanced IPAs aren't bad either…

Not a ton of beers I'd turn away, if I'm being honest, but those are the ones I prefer most!


----------



## EricFai

Dave, we will keep you in prayers for the surgery.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. I'll let you know once it's scheduled (hopefully get that info on Monday).


----------



## HokieKen

No fancy stuff tonight. My mom requested burgers, dogs and salad for her birthday dinner. Happy to oblige!


----------



## RyanGi

Good luck Dave! No doubt it'll work out well for you…


----------



## therealSteveN

So who gets that 3/4 pound burger closest to the edge Kenny? Dwarfs the others. 

Dave I had forgotten you were a past surgical as well. It's a shame they don't stay fixed. I haven't a clue when I blew mine up? I just noted constant back pain on that driving trip to Dallas over Christmas. I thought it was just bad Hotel beds, and driving all the miles. Got back home, and it stayed messed up. Getting worse now by the day, but the last month I have been a lot more active.


----------



## HokieKen

Trick of the camera SteveN ;-) The burgers were fantastic if I do say so myself. Last time I fired up the BGE to do burgers I said that I would just use my regular charcoal grill from now on for burgers/dogs/chicken because the Egg is overkill. But I was in a bit of a rush last night and realized I can get the Egg fired and up to temperature much quicker than other grill. So I've almost talked myself into getting rid of the gas/charcoal combo and replacing it with a Blackstone.

Any of you komodo grillers have a strong feeling for a particular brand of lump charcoal? I used a bag of the BGE brand stuff that came with my grill and I liked it a lot. But didn't like the price when it was time to buy more… So I got a recommendation for Jealous Devil and have used a few of bags of it. I like the flavor it gives food and it lights and burns easily but it seems like it burns down a lot faster than the BGE stuff did and this last bag seemed to have a lot of small chips in the bottom compared to the first couple of bags. For the price, it's still my preference but it's time to order some more and I'd kinda like to try a different brand just for comparison. The only problem I've really had with the Jealous Devil is that it seems like it's hard to hold low temperature consistently like when I'm smoking salmon around 180F.


----------



## EarlS

I've tried various other brands of lump charcoal and keep coming back to BGE charcoal since it seems to be better quality, less small pieces and rocks, with less ash and more even burning. Some of the other ones smell like they have something like kerosene to help the charcoal burn. I've also noticed other ones leave a lighter fluid like after taste. Some of the "less expensive" bags are also considerably lighter which means they aren't really cheaper, just a small package.

I also throw walnut, cherry, maple or oak scraps in with the charcoal. If I want smoke, I pre-soak the scraps and put them around the edges, otherwise they get put under the charcoal.


----------



## RyanGi

Many moons ago, when I was deep in the BGE forums, I read (and I believe there was some supporting documentation) that BGE lump charcoal is rebranded Royal Oak, with a price increase for the green bag. Royal Oak was cheaper around here, then it disappeared. From all I've seen, they do appear to be the same. Large chunks, less shards and dust in the bag than others, minimal to no presence of laminate or sheets goods to be seen, and no sparking (which I'm told is from impurities in glues and finishes that are burning off. If you've not seen sparking, try some of the Cowboy brand lump. It's like watching a fireworks show…ok maybe that's a bit of an exaggeration, but there's a lot…and those are impurities burning, which is no bueno.

So, although I can't seem to find it here anymore, my recommendation is Royal Oak in the red bag..or BGE if you can't find it.

Regardless, look for big chunks and no sheets goods in the bag!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like the jealous devil and don't seem to have the issues you've had Kenny. It also has a less bitter taste when you put a light to it if that makes sense. Some of the other brands just leave a bad taste in your mouth while lighting it, maybe I'm the only one. The Jealous Devil burns nice and my temps are good. Kenny I honestly don't think I've ever tried to smoke as low as 180. We chatted about this before on the holding low temp thing but the lowest I usually go is 220 when I put a pork butt on overnight or something not sure if I knew you were trying for 180 at the time.

I honestly think the number of brands is very limited, well, the ones worth buying. So far I'm good with the jealous devil but BGE is good too I imagine. Curious what some of the others use on here.


----------



## RyanGi

For what it's worth, and that might not be much, I build a little satchel or purse with heavy duty foil and put my wood chips inside. I leave a small opening like a mouth at the top of the foil. Once I get the egg close to temp, I place the foil packet near the rear of the egg, on top of the charcoal. Then I wait. Air drafts through the egg from front to rear, and I don't want to burn out the bottom of the foil, thus the reason it goes in the back of the bowl.

I stabilize the temp and very shortly will start to see white smoke coming from the top vent (from the chips). That smoke will be somewhat acrid (more or less depending on the wood variety of the chips) as the water and resins are coming off the chips. It doesn't take too long (10-20min?) and the smoke will turn kind of a steel-grey-blue color and smell the way it should. You'll see this same white smoke the first time you burn a batch of new lump, as it's driving off the water. Subsequent burns on that same load won't see the white smoke. Anyway, once the smoke smells clean and isn't too white anymore, that's when the meat goes in. The foil purse makes for super easy clean up, and means I can change wood chip types for every cook and not have any left overs. Kinda anal, but I'm like that I guess…

You can get waaaayyy too deep with this stuff, but meat only takes on smoke when the meat itself is at a cool temp. Once the meat temp gets too high (like above 85F) the meat just doesn't take on much more in the way of flavor, although it'll still take on some color. So, if you want a light smoke flavor, let the meat come up to room temp or higher before you start it in the smoker. If you want a more pronounced smokey flavor, keep the meat in the fridge before you put it on. I leave my ribs in the fridge, dressed, overnight if I can, but at least a couple hours. Different wood types impart different flavors, but the intensity of the flavor has more to do with how long the meat takes smoke than anything. Ok, I'll stop, the BBQ geek in me is coming on full force here…


----------



## RyanGi

Ok, more geek, since Kelley mentioned temps. I've smoked cheese in the BGE at about 80F by cleaning out all the charcoal and jut putting one or two good chunks inside a perforated Folgers can (previously burned hot to remove all the paint and leave just the steel, and perforated so it can breath). Another option would be to use one of the cylinder style charcoal starters. Just get the chunks going (only one or two!), drop on your flavoring wood chips, let's them smoke off for a minute, and put that whole gizmatchy in the bottom of the empty egg. Then put the indirect plate back in, then put your refrigerator cold cheese in. Only take about 10 minutes. If the cheese starts to sweat you went too far. Best to use a mild flavor cheese so you can accentuate the smoke flavor…

Ok, I'll stop, I promise…


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks all. I'll see if I can find the Royal Oak. I order mine online anyway. The only brand I've seen locally is BGE and even with shipping, it's still cheaper to order it online too. I do like the flavor of the Jealous Devil. It seems to give a better flavor to things like burgers and chicken that are grilled directly. And since it's about half the price of BGE brand, it's my preference. And the inconsistent temps are most likely somewhat due to user error. But I didn't have as much trouble holding a constant temperature with the BGE charcoal so it's probably not user error.

Something else to consider is ambient conditions. I know you don't have the problems I do with inconsistent temperatures that I do Dave. But you're in a comparatively constant atmosphere. I can go from 90 degrees with an 80 degree dewpoint with the sun shining to a violent thunderstorm to 75 degrees and no humidity over the course of smoking a turkey. I imagine that has some influence ;-P


----------



## bndawgs

You might be able to get royal oak at Lowes. Fogo is another brand I see mentioned a lot


----------



## RichT

> Thanks all. I ll see if I can find the Royal Oak.
> 
> - HokieKen


I buy it at Home Depot.


----------



## HokieKen

Good deal. HD does have the Royal Oak and it's even cheaper than Jealous Devil. So it's worth a shot


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a bag and a half of jealous devil left, let me know what you think Kenny. $17 for 15lbs at my local HD is a better deal @ $1.13 per pound and Jealous Devil is $1.50 per pound.


----------



## EarlS

Royal Oak is one of the brands I tried at HD and didn't like the residual lighter fluid taste. The BGE brand seems to have larger, more uniform pieces and doesn't seem to have the taste/smell issues. IIRC Royal Oak disappeared from the local HD and was replaced by another brand that was even worse.

Where do you get Jealous Devil?


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny my BIL has one of the Blackstone griddles, and he loves it, for just flat out grilling, they get to the point pretty quickly. He does good Q on it too.

I FINALLY used up that first 20# bag of Applewood pellets I started with all those meals ago, and we opened the Hickory pellets we got with the smoker 40#. They really added a huge smoke taste to that pork we just did, but in reading if you have longer burns like Brisket, or Butts, they tend to get bitter. Thinking that, moving forward I'm just going to use mainly Cherry and Apple for the smoothness, and keep some Hickory on hand to mix in to give it that smoky punch. Hoping to create a MONSTER!!!!! 

For me, @ Menards, the Applewood, and Cherry in 20# bags is 15 bux, less 11%, and the bigger #40 bags are Hickory, and "Traditional" Not really sure WTF that is, so I stayed away, they were 15 bux less 11% too. In general I have always preferred Cherry smoke over anything. I can't believe I didn't start there. Oh well, still loving that pellet grill. It makes me want to undertake Q in a way I always avoided. I used to just do it all in the oven, for better control of the heat. I fell that is all taken care of with the pellets, so onward to smokier, tastier treats. Yumilicious!!!!

Looking around for pellets, Menards prices seems to kick the pants off Amazoo, and others for price, and if it's not the best, well I can't really imagine the others being better, really can't.

Now lets drink some BEER…


----------



## bndawgs

I normally get the competition blend from Pit Boss at Walmart. 40lb bag for $15


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a pellet grill as well for quick week day cooks and I use those pellets in the green egg too. I just grab a handful of whatever flavor I want and lob them in with the lump charcoal. Works excellent and I already have them on hand.


----------



## HokieKen

I get Jealous Devil from Amazon Earl.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl I like the Jealous Devil. No flammable smell like you talk about. It seems to burn super clean to me. I'm not opposed to swapping to something cheaper if it's good but I can't get that crazy bitter taste in my mouth when I light it, I'll stick to the Devil if that's the case.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I normally get the competition blend from Pit Boss at Walmart. 40lb bag for $15
> 
> - Steve


I saw them, on the fence. The brand I get at Menards have worked so well. It's one of those if it ain't broke things. 



> I have a pellet grill as well for quick week day cooks and I use those pellets in the green egg too. I just grab a handful of whatever flavor I want and lob them in with the lump charcoal. Works excellent and I already have them on hand.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


They aren't too unlike the pellets used in a wood furnace to heat homes. If there is a spark, igniter, or flame they go poof and flame on pretty well. I think without using a lot of wood chunks it's a quick way to get smoke, and flavor going, sure works that way with the pellet grill.


----------



## RyanGi

> And the inconsistent temps are most likely somewhat due to user error. But I didn t have as much trouble holding a constant temperature with the BGE charcoal so it s probably not user error.
> 
> Something else to consider is ambient conditions.
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh Ken you're getting me all BBQ-excited…geeking out!
The more consistent the size and density of the lump, the less variability you'll have in temperature…assuming you don't have half the bowl lodged tight and the other half 'loose'. Believe it or not, 'fluffing' the lump with a small stick or rod can help ensure even airflow throughout. Just don't go all hog wild and stir it around too much, as that will help it separate into sizes and you can end up with the small pieces lodging together near the bottom, which inhibits airflow. I've got a quarter inch steel rod bent with a crook at the end that I 'fluff' with, then use the 90 degree crook part to reach through the lower vent and push it up through as many of the vent holes on the bottom of the fire box as I can. The theory being you're trying to insure nothing is covering those holes up and blocking airflow…which, if it was, as it burns, could give way and allow more air to flow through, thus raising the temp. Big, consistent chunks of lump really reduce this possibility and make everything more consistent.

Ambient temp certainly plays a roll in things but, one of the reasons the BGE isn't cheap is that it's made using a very dense, very consistent clay. That clay works as a very efficient insulator, reducing the amount of radiant heat loss (as opposed to say a metal smoker without insulation). Some less expensive kamado style units use inferior clay, which can lead to cracks and fractures, as well as greater heat conveyance. Obvious huge swings are going to effect it some, but I've had really consistent temps cooking overnight with 20-30 degree ambient temp swings. Now, we have virtually no humidity here during the summer, so that will change things too…

Alright, I'm going to the store to get ribs for tomorrow. You all drove me to this!!


----------



## pottz

man you guys and your charcoal,my "natural gas" grill heats up in 10 minutes to whatever temp i need.if i want smoke i heat up my "natural gas" smoker,no propane tanks that run out or need filling,dont have to go out and lug home big bags of charcoal,easy peasy they do the work while i chill and relax. ok now ill wait for the chastizing im sure you feel i need ;-)) i am going to invest in a pellet grill next year though,so you pellet guys back off !!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm gonna try to get either ribs or a brisket to do this weekend. I don't know if I'll get it done or not but it's good to have goals!


----------



## RyanGi

> man you guys and your charcoal,my "natural gas" grill heats up in 10 minutes to whatever temp i need.if i want smoke i heat up my "natural gas" smoker,no propane tanks that run out or need filling,dont have to go out and lug home big bags of charcoal,easy peasy they do the work while i chill and relax. ok now ill wait for the chastizing im sure you feel i need ;-)) i am going to invest in a pellet grill next year though,so you pellet guys back off !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Pottzy, for a guy who goes all-in on so many things, your lack of faith in the charcoal smoker is disturbing… Gas is just too quick. No time to be alone with your thoughts and a beer or two. Who wants to be done cooking in 20 minutes?? That just means I have to interact with…ugh…people!


----------



## pottz

> man you guys and your charcoal,my "natural gas" grill heats up in 10 minutes to whatever temp i need.if i want smoke i heat up my "natural gas" smoker,no propane tanks that run out or need filling,dont have to go out and lug home big bags of charcoal,easy peasy they do the work while i chill and relax. ok now ill wait for the chastizing im sure you feel i need ;-)) i am going to invest in a pellet grill next year though,so you pellet guys back off !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy, for a guy who goes all-in on so many things, your lack of faith in the charcoal smoker is disturbing… Gas is just too quick. No time to be alone with your thoughts and a beer or two. Who wants to be done cooking in 20 minutes?? That just means I have to interact with…ugh…people!
> 
> - RyanGi


lol-hey when im hungry i dont wanna wait an hour for charcoal to get where it needs.plus i can come home from work and grill and have it on the table in an hour. now for smoking,ill take all day. oh,as for interaction,no,i get a drink and chill on the patio by my self,if and when possible !!!


----------



## therealSteveN

> I'm gonna try to get either ribs or a brisket to do this weekend. I don't know if I'll get it done or not but it's good to have goals!
> 
> - HokieKen


I can tell ya from recent experience, getting it done makes those goals taste a lot better. ;-)

Low and slow gets it done. Burn some smell pretty along with your coal, and that also helps taste. Plus that pink ring inside is glorious.


----------



## pottz

ive got plenty of experience behind a grill or a smoker. the gas verses charcoal guys will argue all day whats best.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> ive got plenty of experience behind a grill or a smoker. the gas verses charcoal guys will argue all day whats best.
> 
> - pottz


I won't argue what's best Pottz, I already know.


----------



## Lazyman

I've not been impressed with Royal Oak. It has too many lumber cutoffs and other small shards to be considered lump charcoal in my experience. It is better than briquettes in an emergency but I'll go other places to find something better if I can. When I smoke meats I start the lump charcoal in a chimney starter and usually put some pieces of white oak in for the smoke flavor. It's what I grew up with and it's what BBQ I supposed to taste like. If I am doing a really long smoke of a brisket, I sometimes just start a fire with oak only and just use the coals after the flames have burned down. That's what most of the BBQ joints do. They do not mess with charcoal and I think you get the best flavor with raw wood. Making charcoal eliminates too many of the volatile substance that give the best flavor to the meet.


----------



## HokieKen

> Pottzy, for a guy who goes all-in on so many things, your lack of faith in the charcoal smoker is disturbing… Gas is just too quick. No time to be alone with your thoughts and a beer or two. Who wants to be done cooking in 20 minutes?? That just means I have to interact with…ugh…people!
> 
> - RyanGi


This ^. Even putting aside the flavor of charcoal and how you can experiment with the process, I sincerely enjoy sitting by the grill for a couple of hours in peace to "make sure the temperature holds". Don't tell my wife I have a wireless monitor ;-) Plus the patio is right next to the shop so I can sneak in a little shop time while I'm "slaving over dinner" for everyone ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Youngest daughter is coming home for her birthday this weekend. So chicken and roast veggies on BGE tonight and ribeye, chicken, and pork sandwiches with some brats thrown in for good measure for tomorrow's party. Also gonna be doing some swap beer research tonight and tomorrow. I even have an idea for next year's beer swap. I'm hoping for some shop time to work on the swap lathe item. Toothpicks don't make themselves.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm cross-posting this from pottz's patio thread. I know most of you guys have got to know Tony through swaps.



> well Tammy has went to be with Jesus at 1am this morning i am so glad i have the assurance that she is in Gods hands and has no more pain :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know the situation Tony but it sounds like she was in pain, even though there was pain and she is likely better off it's still a loss, sorry buddy. You're in my thoughts today. If you were closer I would be sure to swing by and help with anything I could. If there's anything you need from someone far away let me know.


----------



## bndawgs

I can't even imagine Tony. So sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I don't know the situation Tony but it sounds like she was in pain, even though there was pain and she is likely better off it's still a loss, sorry buddy. You're in my thoughts today. If you were closer I would be sure to swing by and help with anything I could. If there's anything you need from someone far away let me know.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks Dave :<((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I can t even imagine Tony. So sorry to hear the bad news.
> 
> - Steve


its very hard Thank you Steve :<((((((


----------



## RyanGi

Sorry for your loss Tony. May your memories of her be long and forever pleasant.


----------



## therealSteveN

Tony, so sorry to hear of your loss. I can't imagine my Wife passing before me. God is good, so we know she is in his hands now. My prayers to both her passing soul, and to you my friend that all of your memories will be the happy ones. God bless you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Sorry for your loss Tony. May your memories of her be long and forever pleasant.
> 
> - RyanGi


Thank you Ryan :<((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony, so sorry to hear of your loss. I can t imagine my Wife passing before me. God is good, so we know she is in his hands now. My prayers to both her passing soul, and to you my friend that all of your memories will be the happy ones. God bless you.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Thanks Steven :<(((


----------



## EarlS

Tony - So very sorry to hear about your wife passing. Remember all of the good times and know she is in a much better place looking down at you. May God bless you thru this difficult time. Our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony - So very sorry to hear about your wife passing. Remember all of the good times and know she is in a much better place looking down at you. May God bless you thru this difficult time. Our prayers and thoughts are with you.
> 
> - EarlS


Thank you, Earl, :<(((((((


----------



## duckmilk

My deepest sympathy for your loss Tony. I know it has been a struggle for you both, but now she is at rest. God bless you.


----------



## pottz

> I m cross-posting this from pottz s patio thread. I know most of you guys have got to know Tony through swaps.
> 
> well Tammy has went to be with Jesus at 1am this morning i am so glad i have the assurance that she is in Gods hands and has no more pain :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> - HokieKen


thanks kenny for posting this here,i just saw it on the patio a little while ago.


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry for the loss Tony


----------



## EricFai

Tony, sorry for your loss, keep those memories close to your heart. I am sure you have many good memories. May the Good Lord grant you peace in the time of your loss. We will keep you in prayers.


----------



## JD77

Tony, I'm sorry for your grief and honored that you shared a little with us. I've heard it said that friends aren't just the people you want to share good times with, but also the people you turn to in the bad times. You are in my prayers.


----------



## HokieKen

Friday finally!


----------



## JD77

Just doing a little swap research!


----------



## pottz

> Friday finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


*AMEN !!!!*


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony, so sorry to hear that. I'll be sending prayers.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> My deepest sympathy for your loss Tony. I know it has been a struggle for you both, but now she is at rest. God bless you.
> 
> - duckmilk


yes she suffered real bad near end Thanks Mike :<(((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Sorry for the loss Tony
> 
> - Keebler1


Thanks Keebs :<(((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony, sorry for your loss, keep those memories close to your heart. I am sure you have many good memories. May the Good Lord grant you peace in the time of your loss. We will keep you in prayers.
> 
> - Eric


many GR8 memories Thanks Eric :<(((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony, I m sorry for your grief and honored that you shared a little with us. I ve heard it said that friends aren t just the people you want to share good times with, but also the people you turn to in the bad times. You are in my prayers.
> 
> - JD77


nice to have good friends Thanks JD :<(((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony, so sorry to hear that. I ll be sending prayers.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Thanks Jeff :<(((


----------



## therealSteveN

> Just doing a little swap research!
> 
> - JD77


Cream Ale? I am highly intrigued by what I see there.


----------



## bndawgs

Never go to the store when you're hungry or thirsty.


----------



## Keebler1

You can send me some of that if you bought too much


----------



## EricFai

I'll be your taster, if you have extra and can't make up your mind if it's good or bad


----------



## HokieKen

Good lineup Steve  I've had two of those Cannon brews, Loose and Tropi, but those are the only Heavy Seas ones I've seen locally here. They are both good beers though. The All Day IPA is a good summertime beer. It's a little light for an IPA in terms of hopiness but that and the low alcohol content makes it refreshing when it's 90 degrees out and you just cut the grass  Cigar City has never really made an impression on me one way or the other. I don't remember liking any enough to seek them out but I didn't dislike them enough to turn one down either.


----------



## bndawgs

I've only had the one cigar city jai whatever. It was good. These were on sale, so figured I'd stock up


----------



## HokieKen

I think I've finally got the zipline figures out. A little extra engineering that ended up essentially doubling the cost has it running smooth as silk. And my 6 year old granddaughter can retrieve the carriage and mount, ride it down and dismount and repeat with no assistance. So it's a winner 

Now it's on to the next part…. I think I'll try and knock a ladder and a rock climbing wall out this weekend.


----------



## Keebler1

Sec9nd coat of epoxy is on the outside of my main project. Now to try and get time for my second project. One is beer related the other bbq related


----------



## HokieKen

Guess I'll experiment next time. UPS just dropped this off:









I told my wife I was almost out but didn't tell her I was considering other brands. Asked and recieved


----------



## Keebler1

I was looking hard at the kamado kettle earlier today. Almost pulled the trigger. Start to finish how fast can you cook pork chops on one of those?


----------



## JD77

Took advantage of the relatively cool 80F morning temps to start a complex glue-up for the swap. Should have waited a bit to get my second cup of coffee first. Realized I used the 5 min epoxy rather than the 20 min and had a mad scramble. Also, didn't have gloves on. Never have I come so close to gluing my hands to something. Acetone to the rescue!



> Cream Ale? I am highly intrigued by what I see there.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Black Ale, and I'm gonna need another one here shortly to properly test it.


----------



## duckmilk

Nathan came by and helped me get the grinder set up. Trying to get the wheels aligned was frustrating until Nathan suggested bolting the motor down first and then aligning the chassis. Got that done and everything bolted down and…IT WORKS!! Like a charm. I couldn't have done it without help. Thanks Nathan!










I splurged with the multi-articulating arm and larger tool rest.










Closer view, it allows me to set the tool rest in almost any position.










My only grievance is adjusting the platen, the bolts tend to bind up a little and it takes wrenches to loosen them. I'll replace them with something that doesn't require a wrench and may file the slots a bit.


----------



## duckmilk

> Black Ale, and I m gonna need another one here shortly to properly test it.
> 
> - JD77


Glad you didn't get permanently stuck to your project 

When you test that beer again, would you describe it for us?


----------



## Keebler1

Lesson learned. Went to clean a drip and whole thing came off the spinner so i have more sanding and another coat of epoxy to do


----------



## HokieKen

> I was looking hard at the kamado kettle earlier today. Almost pulled the trigger. Start to finish how fast can you cook pork chops on one of those?
> 
> - Keebler1


If you want to use it just like a regular grill, then it's about the same amount of time as any other charcoal grill except it comes to temperature faster and holds heat better so it'll cook a little faster. The big advantage of the Komodo grills is when you want to smoke something low and slow or do something like pizza at a high temperature but with indirect heat.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Took advantage of the relatively cool 80F morning temps to start a complex glue-up for the swap. Should have waited a bit to get my second cup of coffee first. Realized I used the 5 min epoxy rather than the 20 min and had a mad scramble. Also, didn t have gloves on. Never have I come so close to gluing my hands to something. Acetone to the rescue!
> 
> Cream Ale? I am highly intrigued by what I see there.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Black Ale, and I m gonna need another one here shortly to properly test it.
> 
> - JD77


Black Jack "Pirate Ale" Point Remove brewing, the maker says this about it.

"Black Jack
Pirate Ale - 5.5% ABV
Black Jack Pirate Ale is an all season, light tasting, cream ale base that is brewed black. It's a light beer with a black heart for light beer fans looking for a darker experience."

Intriuged, but think I would pop for a can, rather than a 6 pack if I saw it for sale. That Cream Ale, Dark, and Light beer taste, all comingled could be the best ever kind of thing, but I fear it could more easily be a train wreck. I have had, and really liked all of the above individually, it's the, I'm every beer kind of thing that usually trips over it's own feet.

OTOH one of my favorites to just suck beer out of a can/bottle is Yuengling's Black and Tan Previously I was a beer snob who thought only a B&T could be good if mixed on the spot with Guiness, and some fine light beer. I am reformed of that mindset after having guzzled down countless of Yuengling's fine brew.

I suppose this is why you try other beers.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I was looking hard at the kamado kettle earlier today. Almost pulled the trigger. Start to finish how fast can you cook pork chops on one of those?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> If you want to use it just like a regular grill, then it's about the same amount of time as any other charcoal grill except it comes to temperature faster and holds heat better so it'll cook a little faster. The big advantage of the Komodo grills is when you want to smoke something low and slow or do something like pizza at a high temperature but with indirect heat.
> 
> - HokieKen


I think the quickness to heat, ability to keep and adjust the temp over a gas grill are what have caused me to like my pellet grill so much. But still like the gas grill I like that when you are done, all you do is switch it off, and as soon as the heat dissipates then you are back to ready to go, and safe. I always disliked Charcoal because no mater where you burn it you have to start a fire, and after you are done, you still have a fire.

I guess I prefer the quick on, and off methods better.


----------



## therealSteveN

Duck that thing looks like work getting done. It's great Nathan was able to help you getting it together.


----------



## bndawgs

Wheeled the lathe out and messed around with some scrap wood and my new carbide tools. I gotta say, it was pretty nice not to have to worry about stopping to sharpen.

Maybe one day I'll make some handles for them. Lol


----------



## pottz

> I was looking hard at the kamado kettle earlier today. Almost pulled the trigger. Start to finish how fast can you cook pork chops on one of those?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> If you want to use it just like a regular grill, then it's about the same amount of time as any other charcoal grill except it comes to temperature faster and holds heat better so it'll cook a little faster. The big advantage of the Komodo grills is when you want to smoke something low and slow or do something like pizza at a high temperature but with indirect heat.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I think the quickness to heat, ability to keep and adjust the temp over a gas grill are what have caused me to like my pellet grill so much. But still like the gas grill I like that when you are done, all you do is switch it off, and as soon as the heat dissipates then you are back to ready to go, and safe. I always disliked Charcoal because no mater where you burn it you have to start a fire, and after you are done, you still have a fire.
> 
> I guess I prefer the quick on, and off methods better.
> 
> - therealSteveN


i agree i just dont wanna mess with charcoal.im looking at the pit boss dual fuel,one side is a gas grill and the other is a pellet grill with a side burner. i was gonna get it this year but swmbo says the grill and smoker you have still work fine ! next spring it's gonna happen whether she likes it or not.maybe a bbg thief will get in the yard and steal the old one….............it could happen,right ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

Yer gonna get yer buttocks kicked buddy. You'll wish a thief came.

I looked at that dual one, but I already have a gas grill, so I just went with a midline pellet grill. Best of both worlds, plus I have plenty of room for burgers and dogs on the grill, and can keep the pellet for longer smokes, or simply to add smoke on quicker cooks. I've been surprised how little time you need to get a smoke ring, and real good smoky taste. Most of the time it's us, or less than 5. For times when we have a group. I can kick in the gas grill, and keep up with demand.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz accidebtally put some m80s in the grill and smoker so they go off the next time you use them. Scare the wife so bad she buys you the grill you want


----------



## JD77

Duck, I'm sorry I didn't see your post while I was drinking it, but the website has it about right. It's like a cream ale, but with the darker malt of a dark porter or black ale. Not much remarkable about the hops profile. It's good, but not outstanding.


----------



## bndawgs

I've been eyeing those gravity fed charcoal smokers pretty hard. Same idea as a pellet grill, but with charcoal


----------



## RichT

> I ve been eyeing those gravity fed charcoal smokers pretty hard. Same idea as a pellet grill, but with charcoal
> 
> - Steve


I was gifted the portable MasterBuilt version. It's quickly become my favorite grill. It uses a fraction of the charcoal that my kettle does, gets to temp much faster, and is thermostatically controlled. The only downside is the size.

One of these days when I replace my kettle grill, it'll be with a full-sized MasterBuilt.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz accidebtally put some m80s in the grill and smoker so they go off the next time you use them. Scare the wife so bad she buys you the grill you want
> 
> - Keebler1


LMAO,yeah maybe.the gas grill is rusting out on the inside,burners are fading fast.now the unit is ss but the base is steel and rusting.i looked at new parts and were talking several hundred,makes no sense. so ive agreed to stretch it out till next year,which is fine. those gravity fed charcoal grills are new to me.but still,i got no desire to deal with charcoal period.


----------



## bndawgs

> I ve been eyeing those gravity fed charcoal smokers pretty hard. Same idea as a pellet grill, but with charcoal
> 
> - Steve
> 
> I was gifted the portable MasterBuilt version. It s quickly become my favorite grill. It uses a fraction of the charcoal that my kettle does, gets to temp much faster, and is thermostatically controlled. The only downside is the size.
> 
> One of these days when I replace my kettle grill, it ll be with a full-sized MasterBuilt.
> 
> - Rich


Yeah, I think I'd have to go with the full size as well. The only downside would be that it requires a little bit more charcoal to keep temp I believe.

My only problem would be deciding between the chargriller and the masterbuilt.


----------



## Lazyman

Yep. Fun time with the Duckmilk. We kept with the beer swap theme. First had to run into town to get some bolts and washers, which just so happens to be right next to Buff's Grill (and bar). We decided to get some lunch to go but mostly so we could drink a beer while we waited. After the grinder was up and running, I drank one of Earl's Iowa IPAs (mighty tasty) while we took a spin in his new ATV. Always fun to play with the new toys.

Now I am trying to figure out where the heck I would put a belt grinder in my already overstuffed shop.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan go to using strictly carbide tools get rid of the sorby sharpener since you can sharpen your chisels and plane blades by hand and there you have room for one. Either that or i can hold onto your cnc for you


----------



## pottz

https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrWnaNVldxilSMAgAYPxQt.;_ylu=Y29sbwNncTEEcG9zAzEEdnRpZAMEc2VjA3Ny/RV=2/RE=1658652118/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fwww.grillgrate.com%2f/RK=2/RS=sd_Pp7_UqQ8Btm9_Fbr2VfQrOe4-
hey a lot of talk about grills and charcoal verses gas but what about grill grates.check this company out.ive had them on my grill for several years now and there the best ive ever used.anodized aluminum,virtually indestructable.they make grates for you name it.if youve got something weird they will custom make something to fit it.i can grill chicken over the flame with virtually no flare ups.


----------



## Lazyman

I've got a Grill Grate on my gas grell too. I like the way it cooks but I have 2 complaints.

1) It can be a little hard to clean the crud out of the grooves. Even when you do, there is no place for the crud to go so you end up just pushing it towards the back or front 
2) The front edge is sharp. I think that they should have rounded over the front edge. The sharp edge catches the stainless steel wool scrubber I use to clean it off and ruined it. One of these days, I will get out the angle grinder and see if I can fix that problem.


----------



## pottz

> I ve got a Grill Grate on my gas grell too. I like the way it cooks but I have 2 complaints.
> 
> 1) It can be a little hard to clean the crud out of the grooves. Even when you do, there is no place for the crud to go so you end up just pushing it towards the back or front
> 2) The front edge is sharp. I think that they should have rounded over the front edge. The sharp edge catches the stainless steel wool scrubber I use to clean it off and ruined it. One of these days, I will get out the angle grinder and see if I can fix that problem.
> 
> - Lazyman


yeah i agree after a few uses i have to take the grates off and get rid of the build up.i have no issue with the front edge though as mine sits flush with the front of the grill. i clean mine with a wire brush and just plain water.i never use any commercial cleaners.a hot grill and water is all you need.


----------



## Keebler1

Swap research










Tastes pretty good


----------



## RichT

> My only problem would be deciding between the chargriller and the masterbuilt.
> 
> - Steve


For sure. I only threw out the MasterBuilt name since I have the portable. I'd definitely do some research on other brands before I put down real dollars for one.


----------



## RyanGi

My opinion is, if you're grilling use gas. If you're smoking use charcoal. A grill is for hot, fast cooking that isn't really designed to add flavor (outside of caramelization). No reason not to use a clean burning, easy to use fuel for that. Smoking, on the other hand, has far more layers to it, and that means it takes time. I'd agree, to grill a pork chop, I don't want to wait 45min for my BGE to stabilize, then cook for like 4 minutes. Turn on the gas and get 'er done. But if I want to smoke 2" thick pork loin chops, then I'm looking for a different outcome. To each their own, and there's no need to put up with more BS than you want to…

I will say that we use a Traeger pellet smoker almost every day at the firehouse, and it turns out some mighty good grub as well…still takes a while to get to temp, but not quite as long as my BGE, and it's certainly much easier to set-and-forget.


----------



## therealSteveN

OOOOOOOOooooooo yeah Baby. Coffee Stout is calling my name….

Texas has some good breweries. My BEER drinking BIL has just moved down there. He loves Little Kings which are as common as grass up here. Maybe I'll get him to undertake a small time smugglin operation, him getting his Cream Ale on, and me getting a pipeline to Dallas available brews. Hmmmm.


----------



## JD77

Not sure why lumberjacks wouldn't let me post this last night, but…

Cheers!


----------



## therealSteveN

I had issues here a few weeks ago, and ever since then I've had to go through countless snooping softwares just to sign in. I think a case of where the "fix" wrecks the ship.

In case you missed it.


----------



## Keebler1

For some reason the last couple of days lumberjocks has been opening on my phone in the web page instead of the mobile version


----------



## therealSteveN

Back to Taco's, and Texas. An interesting read About the "Chief Taco Officer" of the Lone Star state. Too bad it doesn't have any conclusions.

Of course taste is individual, so hard for one person to say what's best….


----------



## EarlS

I'm off for a couple days and just like that 50 new posts. Had to get a new phone. Apparently us cellular is getting rid of the 3G towers so my perfectly good phone from 2015 will be obsolete. Trying to get everthing figured out and set up is a challenge.

On the swap front the lathe is out of commission. As I expected the threads on the spindle are messed up from trying to rethread it. The chuck wobbles about 5/16". I tried to do some boring yesterday with a 1-5/8 forster bit. No way. I'm hoping the local machine shop we use at work can remake the threads and not have to make a new spindle. On to plan B or.C or whatever the next plan is.


----------



## mikeacg

I feel your pain Earl! I had a perfectly (free) hand-me-down phone that worked great for a couple of years and then quit working. Had to fight my way through customer service and their suggestion was to buy a new phone! What? Spend hundreds of dollars on something that I hate? So I went to the Family Dollar and bought a phone for $35 and a $20/month unlimited phone card and I'm good to go again. (I did have to buy a blue-tooth earphone though as my cheek accidentally hung up on a good friend 4 times in one conversation and she was not pleased!) I don't use the phone as a computer/camera/etc. so I don't care that I have only 1GB/mo data…
Good luck with that lathe! I just purchased a Laguna Revo 18/36 with a 20" extension for my newest CNC Frankensten. Hope to be turning 12" diameter by about 54" pieces in a month or two… 
It doesn't get any better than that!
Mike


----------



## duckmilk

Hope it works out for you Earl.

Got a good start on my main (and maybe only) swap item late morning. Looks like my idea might work. It's already up to 93 and standing in front of that forge is hot!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, it's hotter than Satan's butthole here today and I've been at treehouse duty since 7am. Requires something a little lighter for a lunch brew.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, it's hotter than a snake's ass in a wagon rut here too.

Off to a couple pool parties.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan how deep can your cnc cut? I have a couple of ideas for something. Also what is the min width that can be cut if we just wabted to cut a straight line?


----------



## HokieKen

Time for second lunch…









Running up and down a ladder in 90 degree sun is hard on a fella.


----------



## RichT

With a name like Majestic Mullet, it has to be good!

P.S. I hope no one gets Achy Breaky Heart stuck in their head as a result of seeing that.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan how deep can your cnc cut? I have a couple of ideas for something. Also what is the min width that can be cut if we just *wabted *to cut a straight line?
> 
> - Keebler1


Be vewy, vewy quiet. We're hunting *wabets*.

Just as with a handheld router the depth basically depends upon the thickness of the wood and the length of the end mill. I think that I have a 1/2" bit that is about 2" long, IIRC. The thickest piece of wood is just over 4" due to the height of gantry and Z axis. The cutting area is 24"x 24 but with tiling, there is really no restriction on the length as long as the piece is no more than about 26" wide.

Send me a text or call if you want to ask more specific question.


----------



## HokieKen

> With a name like Majestic Mullet, it has to be good!
> 
> P.S. I hope no one gets Achy Breaky Heart stuck in their head as a result of seeing that.
> 
> - Rich


That's one of my favorite beers and it's due in no small part to the name and label art  I do like a good Kolsch on accasion too though and that's a good Kolsch.


----------



## Lazyman

I have had the Majest Mullet a couple of times, thanks to Kenny drawing my name a couple of years ago and it is definitely good one. I've only tried a Kolsch once and it was so bad that I've been afraid to try another one.


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of tacos, we found some frozen taco masa in the freezer a couple of days ago and decided it was time to make some puffy tacos. They were kind of ugly but man were they good.










Pico de gallo with home grown jalapeño and serrano peppers were muy caliente too.


----------



## Lazyman

More freezer fair for tonight. Tamales (store bought). Gotta warm up with a brew from Kenny while the tamales steam.


----------



## JD77

Too hot to be out in the shop today. Instead, I think I'll have a little something to cool down while doing more research.


----------



## splintergroup

Chile today, hot tamale!

(groan….)


----------



## Lazyman

110° outside and 82° in my shop. Have I said how much I love my mini split lately?  Perhaps the best "power tool" purchase I have (ever) made. Game changer for sure.


----------



## therealSteveN

Nathan, is it the shell that is Puffy? Looks like it from the pic.

I am not sure food needs to be pretty to taste good. I've had a few things I went in on, thinking ughhh, but was pleasantly surprised. Lord knows I have had a few things that looked great, and I almost lost my will to live after chomping on it too.

Thanks to all of the It's hotter than a….... replies. They had me laughing. I'm sure it's not hotter here, than down South, but with the [email protected](^%$ humidity, it's as sucky as I want it. Mowed, did a few really basic things outside, came in, showered, and passed out trying to hydrate, and I have NOT had any alcohol.


----------



## splintergroup

> Mowed, did a few really basic things outside, came in, showered, and passed out trying to hydrate, and I have NOT had any alcohol.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Alcohol lubricates the soul.
Been over 100 the past week, swamp cooler in the house gets it down to 80, but at the limits!
Shop is low 80's, about 30% so not too bad for work, at least finishes and epoxy are drying well!


----------



## EarlS

Shop is a balmy 70 deg and it was upper 80's today with low humidity. Tomorrow's high will be in the upper 70's. Forecast is for low 80's and decent humidity all week.


----------



## HokieKen

Heat and humidity about got the best of me today. I realized that I had drank about 120 oz of water over a couple hours and was still thirsty and that after sweating profusely all day I was barely sweating in spite of all the water. So I called it a day. Some pintos and a mater sammich have me back to normal  In hindsite, the two beer breaks may have been a less than stellar idea…. Careful in the heat fellas. We ain't as young as we once was ;-)

I did tick the ladder and climbing wall off the treehouse to-do list which was my goal for the weekend. So I can sit here and watch Shark Week with satisfaction)


----------



## pottz

wow and they say im crazy for living in socal. 80 with a nice sea breeze today.gonna be 79 on tuesday and low 80's all week.77 on the patio right now with that nice breeze and a marine layer coming to cool it down even more ! paradise is a bitch ! ;-))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Yesterday was my sale day on main street. What a long hot day. What a large crowd. They combined it with back of the dragon festival so there were a massive amounts of motorcycles. Have to say I did really well. I had 27 different post office box door boxes and all sold except one! My other items not great but not bad. Lots of help from my Wife and Sons. We were all very burnt up by the end. But it was lots of fun!


----------



## EricFai

Congratulations Jeff. Good to hear the shop was a hit.

I think I scored a spot in a local produce market. The gals just acquired a small building, spoke with them today about building some shelves from them. They supply the material, and fir my kabir a place to place my items. A win win fir sure.

They are located on the main highway through town, and they get s lot if business. They also want to have some other local vendors display stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, Jeff!

And I'd say nice work Kenny, but wouldn't want you to get a swole head.

Helped my sweetie load up a pickup load of weeds and take them to the transfer station this morning, then weed-whacked our drain field to keep the Mexican fireweed (our local variety of ragweed) from going to seed. Get to see the neurosurgeon tomorrow, so with any luck I'll be pitiful enough that he'll get me on the table ASAP. We'll see…


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds like you sold the mail box banks for too low of a price, Jeff.

therealSteveN, Yes. the taco shell is puffy. It is not really crispy like a traditional taco shell. Search YouTube for puffy tacos (San Antonio) to see how they are made. They were made famous in a Bobby Flay Throwdown at Los Barrios restaurant in SA. Most of videos I have seen show them being made with Maseca Instant Corn Masa flour but the best ones are made with fresh masa which we buy from Mexican grocery stores. It freezes well so we buy 10 lbs when we go and save and divvy it up into enough for about 6 tacos at a time.


----------



## EricFai

I spent most of the day in the shop. Ran a hard air line for the compressor. Which was planned from the beginning of the shop build 2 years ago. I am glad that's fine now, will make life easier. Also took time to clean the shop, that looks better now.


----------



## pottz

congrats jeff on a good day selling.maybe up the price next time.it's all about finding that sweet spot of just right,and that takes trial and error. but if you had fun and covered your costs and made some beer money,hell you did good.


----------



## duckmilk

Majestic Mullet is good.

Glad you almost sold out Jeff. Those are cool.



> Shop is a balmy 70 deg and it was upper 80 s today with low humidity. Tomorrow s high will be in the upper 70 s. Forecast is for low 80 s and decent humidity all week.
> 
> - EarlS


Can I give you a You Suck?
I finally shut the forge down about 12:45, hot.

I'm making carnitas tonight served with pintos, avocado and tortillas.


----------



## therealSteveN

Congrats Jeff on good sales.

Congrats Eric on finding a display spot for the price of making some shelves, sometimes finding a place is harder than making decent selling items.

Kenny congrats on getting your ladder, and climbing wall added to the functioning zipper. You deserve a beer. Mind you a beer to a few glasses of H2O will keep you from going splat.

Dave good luck with the Doc, hope he works out for you. I did my Doc last week, and he is split between fixing one spot, My sacrum has 3 places with stenosis, he knows he is opening them up. Uphill in my Lumbar back I have a bad protrusion, that is pinching the cord. He wants me to MRI again to make sure it hasn't "reabsorbed" I guess with time they can pull back together. The film he has is 6 months old now, and he wants another MRI, scheduling that this week to be done???? ASAP. Based on that I have 1 surgery, but potentially 2 sites. Meanwhile I have pain.

Cooked some fat filets, had made a big pan of taters n onions this morning for breakfast, we ate the rest tonight with the steaks, COC, salad, had some fruit for desert. Was a great simple meal. Too darn HAWT out to cook.

Duck not sure how you stand in front of a forge in the heat, makes me wilt thinking about it. Your Carnitas makes me remember I need to make some, love Pintos, and avocodo goes with everything. Sounds good.

Bruce I wish finishes dried, F$#@()% humidity queers drying something awful. I can't justify AC in the shop, most of the time it's fine back there with the fans going, just days like now where it sucks big time.



> wow and they say im crazy for living in socal. 80 with a nice sea breeze today.gonna be 79 on tuesday and low 80 s all week.77 on the patio right now with that nice breeze and a marine layer coming to cool it down even more ! paradise is a bitch ! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


But, but but, ya got all them crazy peeps as neighbors….


----------



## JD77

> I spent most of the day in the shop. Ran a hard air line for the compressor. Which was planned from the beginning of the shop build 2 years ago….
> 
> - Eric


What kind of line did you go with? What was the installation like?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> congrats jeff on a good day selling.maybe up the price next time.it s all about finding that sweet spot of just right,and that takes trial and error. but if you had fun and covered your costs and made some beer money,hell you did good.
> 
> - pottz


pottz, exactly. I think I am there now. I got the doors at a lower then average cost and about half the wood was "free" so I came out okay. I had a lot of cherry, ceder and others people gave me. It don't take much wood for each so even the pine cost was not that much. Plus I have only seen one other person that sells them. His were painted roughly and the doors didn't open (he had a plug in the bottom to empty them). I got orders for more for Christmas presents and even met a lady that said a friend of hers parents had passed away an in their basement they had a lot of the doors they don't know what to do with, about 400. She got one of my cards to contact me. )) Have to wait and see what happens there.


----------



## EricFai

JD, I went with 1/2" copper, easy for me to sweat the fittings. I did 4 assemblies first then joined them together. Ran down from the loft for a filter and regulator then back up to ceiling to run across to the drop locations.

Here the blog link for more information. 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133665


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Jeff first *GRATZ ON MAIL DOORS* I'm surprised you did not sell more of them GR8 coasters :<)))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats on a good show yesterday Jeff! Glad the wife is over the Covid and was able to join you and the boys. I didn't realize this weekend was the Back of the Dragon gathering. One of these days I'm gonna make it down for that ride 



> I have had the Majest Mullet a couple of times, thanks to Kenny drawing my name a couple of years ago and it is definitely good one. I ve only tried a Kolsch once and it was so bad that I ve been afraid to try another one.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah Kolsch beer can go from okay to no good at all. I think the Mullet (and any other US brewed Kolsch) is a different animal than a true Kolsch beer. In Germany, Kolsch beer is kinda like Kona coffee; it has to be brewed in a very specific geographic region from very specific malts, cereals and hoppes. So I don't know if Majestic Mullet is really a Kolsch but I like it either way


----------



## HokieKen

> wow and they say im crazy for living in socal. 80 with a nice sea breeze today.gonna be 79 on tuesday and low 80 s all week.77 on the patio right now with that nice breeze and a marine layer coming to cool it down even more ! paradise is a bitch ! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


When we say living in Socal is crazy, it has nothing to do with your weather buddy ;-) I'll be the first to admit that I'm envious of your mild summers! I would also take your mild winters. But I'd not be happy to be without my east coast autumns and springs ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> wow and they say im crazy for living in socal. 80 with a nice sea breeze today.gonna be 79 on tuesday and low 80 s all week.77 on the patio right now with that nice breeze and a marine layer coming to cool it down even more ! paradise is a bitch ! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When we say living in Socal is crazy, it has nothing to do with your weather buddy ;-) I ll be the first to admit that I m envious of your mild summers! I would also take your mild winters. But I d not be happy to be without my east coast autumns and springs ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


what we need here Kenny is half the year Fall and other half Spring :<)))))


----------



## duckmilk

> even met a lady that said a friend of hers parents had passed away an in their basement they had a lot of the doors they don t know what to do with, about 400. She got one of my cards to contact me. )) Have to wait and see what happens there.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Wow, If you could get those for a low price, you would be set for a few years.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck not sure how you stand in front of a forge in the heat, makes me wilt thinking about it. Your Carnitas makes me remember I need to make some, love Pintos, and avocodo goes with everything. Sounds good.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I'm trying to get it done in the morning if possible, but won't touch it during the afternoon. Just watched the weather forecast, we are supposed to be hotter than Phoenix tomorrow due to them getting some storms. Crazy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> even met a lady that said a friend of hers parents had passed away an in their basement they had a lot of the doors they don t know what to do with, about 400. She got one of my cards to contact me. )) Have to wait and see what happens there.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Wow, If you could get those for a low price, you would be set for a few years.
> 
> - duckmilk


I might even buy a few from you :<)))))


----------



## pottz

> wow and they say im crazy for living in socal. 80 with a nice sea breeze today.gonna be 79 on tuesday and low 80 s all week.77 on the patio right now with that nice breeze and a marine layer coming to cool it down even more ! paradise is a bitch ! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When we say living in Socal is crazy, it has nothing to do with your weather buddy ;-) I ll be the first to admit that I m envious of your mild summers! I would also take your mild winters. But I d not be happy to be without my east coast autumns and springs ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


now ill tell ya a lot of socal gets damn hot,im only 5 miles from the coast but 5 miles more inland and it starts climbing.

now ill agree with TRSN we do have a good supply of crazies.there is no utopia !


----------



## RyanGi

I grew up in SoCal. Certainly miss the weather but, as Pottz said, if you're more than a couple miles off the coast it warms up reeeaaalll quickly. We were beach kids for sure, and I really miss the 'June gloom' as it used to be called. Fog in the morning, burned off to a beautiful sunny day just before noon, then rolled back in like a giant wave right around 5pm. Lovely!

It was 103 here yesterday…bleh
That me, on the roof, on the left in the red helmet….no air conditioning!
Things burn badly when it's that hot…


----------



## EricFai

Ryan, thanks for your service.


----------



## RyanGi

Best job in the world!


----------



## duckmilk

> That me, on the roof, on the left in the red helmet….no air conditioning!
> 
> - RyanGi


Yes, but look at all that insulation you're wearing ;-P
Ditto what Eric said.


----------



## therealSteveN

Ryan bless you for what you do. That said I wouldn't for 10 times your pay. Same thought toward Cops, again I'm passing doing anything where people I don't know shoot at me, or I have to wake up in the middle of the night to dive into their burning domicile.

Nights in the ER dodging crazies, drunks, and diseased people who's "stuff" could kill you, was about all the service I cared to jump into. Strangely I loved what I did too. Guess it's true. I am crazy. 

It's probably a good thing all of us are crazy enough to love what we do/did.


----------



## HokieKen

Good on ya Ryan. Definitely takes a special breed of which I ain't one. I consider quitting when the thermostat in my office gets temperamental.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Best job in the world!
> 
> - RyanGi


Thank you so very much for being a *HERO* :<))))))))


----------



## therealSteveN

And it sure isn't gonna be PUMPKIN…....


----------



## RyanGi

Anyone have any input for staining alder? I've never used it, but think (if I use it for this project I'm considering) that I'd want it darkened a bit…. Any input? I think it blotches, doesn't it? Wash coat? Gel?


----------



## HokieKen

I've never used Alder Ryan but I have done a couple of projects for folks who INSISTED I use pine. I've used this stain conditioner on pine and it seemed to work well. But when I'm making something from pine AND staining it, I always tell the end-user that I'll do what they want but I'll take no responsibility for how it looks.


----------



## bndawgs

Could always take it to work and do a light burn on it.


----------



## pottz

ive used alder a quite a bit but never stained it.i like the golden honey color myself.

isn't alder the "official" wood of lumber jocks-lol !


----------



## RyanGi

Yeah, anything I've done in pine I've always left natural with just a clear coat. Which I think I like better anyway. But I might have an 'in' for some alder at a reasonable price. I'm pretty comfortable with maple, cherry, walnut and mahogany, but once I get outside of those I'm less confident with finishing.


----------



## HokieKen

As a rule, I try to avoid stain at all costs. I prefer to work with the natural appearance of the wood. But when somebody sees a dog food chest on pinterest that's dark brown but has the unmistakeable grain of Southern Yellow Pine and says "I want this" and doesn't balk when you tell them what you think is too high of a price, you do what you can.

If you've had experience with staining Maple though, I imagine you'll be fine using the same techniques on Alder. Maple is notorious for being blotchy and uneven with stain.


----------



## pottz

when i last did pine with a stain i used a sanding sealer first,or use what kenny posted.main thing is just try it out on samples first.i think you'll like the natural color though.what grade you going with,a few knots or real knotty ?


----------



## RichT

> Anyone have any input for staining alder? I've never used it, but think (if I use it for this project I'm considering) that I'd want it darkened a bit…. Any input? I think it blotches, doesn't it? Wash coat? Gel?
> 
> - RyanGi


Yes, it blotches badly. I use a 1/2 lb cut of shellac as a washcoat. One coat should be enough, but you'll find out when you do your test boards if more is needed. Sometimes two is too much and one isn't enough. In that case, switch to 1/4 lb and try three coats.

Shellac washcoats are dry in minutes, but I usually give it an hour or so before staining.


----------



## RyanGi

Pottz do you just clear coat it then? Lacquer? Poly?


----------



## duckmilk

I'd go with what Rich said.
All of our baseboards and cabinets are knotty alder but not stained. I like the look of it with just the poly finish.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz do you just clear coat it then? Lacquer? Poly?
> 
> - RyanGi


id go with what rich suggested if you do wanna stain it.all the alder cabinets ive done i used the maloof oil blend,3 coats. personally i hate to stain wood.


----------



## RyanGi

I think the alder he's got is mostly clear, but I've got to go see it. I'm not really a fan of staining, and I don't have a ton of experience with it since most everything I do is hardwood that I just clearcoat. If I color it, it's usually with shellac tones. I might try the Maloof oil blend though if I go that way. Dunno. Gotta see the wood first I guess…might not even be worth it.


----------



## HokieKen

Ohhhh baby…


----------



## RyanGi

Tomatoes are in!!


----------



## EarlS

I've done some staining on alder. It takes walnut and cherry fairly well (stain or Watco) but you do need to do some surface prep (220 grit?) and maybe a conditioner to avoid blotching. Certainly looks better than stained pine IMO.


----------



## pottz

> Ohhhh baby…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


hey go easy with the matter porn kenny ;-))


----------



## pottz

> I ve done some staining on alder. It takes walnut and cherry fairly well (stain or Watco) but you do need to do some surface prep (220 grit?) and maybe a conditioner to avoid blotching. Certainly looks better than stained pine IMO.
> 
> - EarlS


cardboard looks better than stained pine-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

I look better than stained pine.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ohhhh baby…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


*YOURS :<)))))*


----------



## HokieKen

That's the fourth mater I've gotten off my plants. And it looks like it will be the last for another week or so since the stupid deer raped one of my plants. I sure am enjoying the hell out of em though


----------



## RichT

> I look better than stained pine.
> 
> - HokieKen


Even red oak looks better than stained pine.


----------



## RyanGi

Ha! That's awesome Rich…


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe I should try staining red oak to look like pine?


----------



## pottz

you guys are creepin me out with all this red oak talk.this is a woodworkers forum for god sakes !!!! if it wasn't for kennys sexy mater pic's id probably be sick. ;-))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Call me crazy but red oak has its moments.


----------



## HokieKen

I like Oak too Dave. I understand people's disdain though. I think most every house built around here in the 70s and 80s had Oak veneer on every cabinet and door in the building and it does get pretty ugly when you look at it to that extent and that often. But I won't kick it out of bed.


----------



## pottz

> Call me crazy but red oak has its moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


now ill buy that !


----------



## Lazyman

I have to agree with the red oak cabinet comments. I've hated our since they were new and have not gotten better with age. Just like with white oak, finding some quarter sawn red oak so that the rays show up improves its look.










Ebonizing doesn't hurt either.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of, Walmart has the Masterbuilt 800 on sale for $500.


----------



## pottz

i can sure say my wife hasn't complained once since i tore out all the oak kitchen cabinets 18 years ago.cant say i miss em much myself.


----------



## RichT

> I have to agree with the red oak cabinet comments. I ve hated our since they were new and have not gotten better with age. Just like with white oak, finding some quarter sawn red oak so that the rays show up improves its look.
> 
> - Lazyman


Sorry to stir up trouble here like I did on my dedicated red oak thread. Nathan, I did exclude QSRO from my rants.

I saw some curly red oak in the store the other day. Who knew? It's actually very attractive-for red oak that is


----------



## HokieKen

Looks pretty decent Steve. Lots of space on there and lots of functionality for the price. From what I've read though, full-top griddles just don't work well on charcoal grills because the heat is too inconsistent in different spots. And it claims it's a smoker but I wonder if that just means you can grill at low temperature? I don't see any side box or other way of getting the indirect heat.


----------



## RichT

> Looks pretty decent Steve. Lots of space on there and lots of functionality for the price. From what I ve read though, full-top griddles just don t work well on charcoal grills because the heat is too inconsistent in different spots. And it claims it s a smoker but I wonder if that just means you can grill at low temperature? I don t see any side box or other way of getting the indirect heat.
> 
> - HokieKen


It's got a thermostat. Also, it's not a charcoal grill in the sense that there is a layer of charcoal underneath the food. The charcoal burns in the firebox and a fan feeds the heat out to the grill itself. That ensures even heating, much like a pellet smoker.


----------



## HokieKen

So it's always indirect heat? Seems like that would make using a griddle even less effective.


----------



## bndawgs

This guy does a pretty good indepth review of it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm not a fan of oak either. Growing up it seems every cabinet or entertainment center is whatever was made from the stuff so I'm not a fan. All of the 24 drawers in our kitchen are dovetailed red oak but the false fronts are eucalyptus and my bench is red oak as well but that's it. The only time I've ever used it.

I will say I don't mind it even a little on my bench. Solid, heavy, and it actually dents or scratches before the stuff I normally work with so it doesn't hurt my work. No complaints.


----------



## RichT

> Call me crazy but red oak has its moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That's a beautiful bench for sure.


----------



## JD77

Just about the only progress I can make on the swap…










It's a Mashup between a cream ale and a Kentucky Common. Good malt with a little sour.


----------



## therealSteveN

Another of many LJ mishaps in posting….. BURP


----------



## therealSteveN

> Just about the only progress I can make on the swap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s a Mashup between a cream ale and a Kentucky Common. Good malt with a little sour.
> 
> - JD77


I'd try that simply based on the bottle. A bottle that nice usually doesn't contain crap beer. The description is pretty good too.

Flatsawn red oak with all the cathedral arch can be a bit ewwwwww. But saying red oak itself is terrible is probably because the best wood you can get is Alder, unless you pay a lot for shipping.

This is a free chunk of QS Curly red oak, and it is pretty awesome. The pic leaves a lot to be desired, cell phone cameras, either state of the art, or NOT. I own a cheap phone so it s a NOT.










Pottzie, that Alder thing seems to be West of the Mississippi, back here where the trees grow, we don't give it much notice. )) So not sure it's a LJ thing, just a western LJ thing maybe?

- therealSteveN


----------



## pottz

> I'm not a fan of oak either. Growing up it seems every cabinet or entertainment center is whatever was made from the stuff so I'm not a fan. All of the 24 drawers in our kitchen are dovetailed red oak but the false fronts are eucalyptus and my bench is red oak as well but that's it. The only time I've ever used it.
> 
> I will say I don't mind it even a little on my bench. Solid, heavy, and it actually dents or scratches before the stuff I normally work with so it doesn't hurt my work. No complaints.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


hey that bench is a work of art,no problem with oak on that one !


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the bench comments guys. I enjoy working on that thing almost daily.


----------



## pottz

> Just about the only progress I can make on the swap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s a Mashup between a cream ale and a Kentucky Common. Good malt with a little sour.
> 
> - JD77
> 
> I d try that simply based on the bottle. A bottle that nice usually doesn t contain crap beer. The description is pretty good too.
> 
> Flatsawn red oak with all the cathedral arch can be a bit ewwwwww. But saying red oak itself is terrible is probably because the best wood you can get is Alder, unless you pay a lot for shipping.
> 
> This is a free chunk of QS Curly red oak, and it is pretty awesome. The pic leaves a lot to be desired, cell phone cameras, either state of the art, or NOT. I own a cheap phone so it s a NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottzie, that Alder thing seems to be West of the Mississippi, back here where the trees grow, we don t give it much notice. )) So not sure it s a LJ thing, just a western LJ thing maybe?
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> - therealSteveN


i did my office furniture from alder.2 desks a computer console,2 book cases with file drawers in the bottom and a craft cabinet for the wife.i have it in my projects but the pics suck big time.used an old cell phone at the time to take em.i should redo it.plus it's a room only 10×12 so real hard to show it clearly.


----------



## EricFai

Great looking bench Dave. The Oak is outstanding.

Not a big fan of Oak in the house, except maybe on the floors, with a natural finish.


----------



## duckmilk

You go to a big box store here, all you can find is pine, poplar and red oak. I personally don't have anything against red oak. White oak and ash are similar but prettier. I have to scrounge to find other woods like some of you use in your projects and some of those, I've never seen in person.


----------



## therealSteveN

Duck you can get to some Mesquite quicker than I can, and a lot of that is picture book pretty wood. Pluses and minuses.


----------



## therealSteveN

Over at Frank Miller I have seen guitar stock heading to Fender or Gibson. The wildest I ever saw was 26+ wide QS, actually fiddleback red oak, with so much curl it made Maple look weak. Stuff was 28' to the first branch, and they cut it that way. The bundle was 2 boards wide, and waist high on me, heading South. The last time I talked to Darryl, he said 90% of that kind of wood is heading to Japan, or China now. They just throw cash at the woodman like there isn't anything in their language like, it cost too much.

I'd say East of the Mississippi that Poplar is the Alder, but we don't usually use it for fine furniture, unless it's interior parts, dust shelves, and drawer boxes, basic carcase parts. We like to use Cherry, Walnut, and Maple, White Oak for some specifics like G&G. That said cabinets still are 40% Oak, and a lot of it is flat sawn. But with cabinets anymore so much is still that Fugly White. Wimmens who want wood, but don't actually want to see grain. What can you do?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's some mesquite for you.


----------



## RichT

This is my favorite piece of mesquite. As I recall you rather liked it. I kind of regret selling it, but money is money.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That is a nice piece Rich!


----------



## RichT

> That is a nice piece Rich!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks, Dave. Yours as well.


----------



## HokieKen

We don't have Mesquite over here on this side of the country but I absolutely love the stuff. I hit Dave or Charles at sonorawoodworks up for a chunk or two fairly often. It's a beautiful wood with tons of character.


----------



## HokieKen

> You go to a big box store here, all you can find is pine, poplar and red oak. I personally don t have anything against red oak. White oak and ash are similar but prettier. I have to scrounge to find other woods like some of you use in your projects and some of those, I ve never seen in person.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yep, same selection at the big box stores here. And if you figure up the bf cost, you pay Walnut prices for Red Oak. Which is why I drive an hour each way to get the good stuff at reasonable prices. Or keep an eye out on CL for somebody cleaning out a barn.


----------



## Keebler1

I got some wood at a reasonable price from woodcraft a couple of weeks ago


----------



## HokieKen

Woodcraft sometimes has good deals on turning stock or small project pieces if it's on sale. But for bigger lumber, they're outrageous. At least the one here is. No way I could afford to build a piece of furniture if they were my only choice for a supplier.


----------



## Keebler1

I got a piece of mahogany 3/4 thick 14 wide and 51 long for $45. Yea some of the prices were kinda high but compared to woodqorld which is about the only other place I can buy wood on saturdays it seemed like a pretty good deal


----------



## RichT

> Woodcraft sometimes has good deals on turning stock or small project pieces if it s on sale. But for bigger lumber, they re outrageous. At least the one here is. No way I could afford to build a piece of furniture if they were my only choice for a supplier.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's going to vary from store to store since it's not a Woodcraft warehouse item. The owner of Tucson Woodcraft deals directly with sawyers locally and across the country. They have a pretty good stock, considering the limited square footage, and the prices are reasonable-$4/bf for alder, $7 for cherry, etc-compared to other dealers in the area. He maintains a decent inventory of exotics too. The alder and leopard wood I used for my vanity was all purchased there.

He's also heavily into spalting. There's an Oregon professor called Dr. Spalting who has written a couple of books and sells various fungi for doing your own spalting that he deals with. Pretty fascinating stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Interesting Rich. I looked at some 4/4 Cherry at woodcraft a couple years ago for a project and it was about $16/bf. My lumber guy had it for $5/bf at the time. So I don't typically give Woodcraft a thought when I'm shopping for lumber. Maybe I should give them a price check next time just to see.


----------



## Lazyman

I prefer native fungi for my spalting.


----------



## RyanGi

Interesting, our HD stocks cherry, red and white oak, walnut, poplar, birch and mahogany and maybe one or two others…all in 3/4, but not usually bad quality. And just started getting some of it in 6/4. It's a little more expensive that elsewhere but honestly not by much and it saves me an hour of driving if all I need is 3/4. I'd rather go to my hardwood dealer since they have so much more and are a local small business, but they're not around the corner that's for sure…


----------



## RichT

> I prefer native fungi for my spalting.
> 
> - Lazyman


Awesome zone lines.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The phoenix woodcraft which is in Chandler, is a no go, way to spendy. I have woodworkers stour w and Timber here on the east side of the valley that gets me what I need. Woodworkers Source ships a lot and I think it's free if you're on this side of the Mississippi. They pick a wood or two each month and mark it 20% off, mesquite happens to be on the list this month.

The mesquite I have I milled myself.


----------



## Lazyman

The only time our local Woodcraft has good prices on wood is when it is on sale and even then, you can probably find better prices if you are willing drive a ways. The price of their turning blanks is usually crazy expensive.

Speaking of mesquite…when I was a kid, the grazing pastures on my grandfathers farm was overrun with mesquite, probably from overgrazing back in the 30s and 40s. I think that he got a grant for range improvement and they bulldozed most of it into several piles that were each probably 10-15' high and 100' long. At today's prices, that was probably $1MM worth of lumber. The trees were all fairly large and 20+ years later the piles were still there. Piled as they were, they didn't rot very fast. When the property was sold, the first thing the new owners did was burn them. Of course back then, few people were using mesquite for anything but smoking meat but it still makes me wonder what could have been done with all of that beautiful wood.


----------



## HokieKen

I prefer VA fungi for spalting. Goes well with beer ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I prefer VA fungi for spalting. Goes well with beer ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


what flavor of fungi do you prefer kenny ?


----------



## splintergroup

> The only time our local Woodcraft has good prices on wood is when it is on sale and even then, you can probably find better prices if you are willing drive a ways. The price of their turning blanks is usually crazy expensive.
> 
> Speaking of mesquite…when I was a kid, the grazing pastures on my grandfathers farm was overrun with mesquite, probably from overgrazing back in the 30s and 40s. I think that he got a grant for range improvement and they bulldozed most of it into several piles that were each probably 10-15 high and 100 long. At today s prices, that was probably $1MM worth of lumber. The trees were all fairly large and 20+ years later the piles were still there. Piled as they were, they didn t rot very fast. When the property was sold, the first thing the new owners did was burn them. Of course back then, few people were using mesquite for anything but smoking meat but it still makes me wonder what could have been done with all of that beautiful wood.
> 
> - Lazyman


I've seen that work going on when driving on 380 in W. Texas, almost made me cry. I wanted to save a few of the larger trunks, but they wouldn't have fit in the car 8^(

I knida make do here by wandering the arroyos looking for uprooted "trees" after a summer monsoon turd floater. I carry a pruning bow saw and collect the massive 6" diameter trunks 8^)

Actually a neat thing is the roots. Same wood, just ultra straight and clear, but not very large in diameter for the local "trees"


----------



## KelleyCrafts

There's definitely a couple different types of mesquite. Some is seriously skinny 8-10" trunks and none of them straight but big black mesquite get some girth and have some straight trunk. Here's some I milled maybe four years ago and I'm still using up. These are about 36" long, 18" wide. Got them from a local sawyer. That moxon vice i posted a few posts up is made from this tree.


----------



## splintergroup

Meh, you need to junk that "wood", I'll make sure it gets disappeared to save you the embarrassment 8^)
.
.
.

That's the wood I'd like to play with! Nice chainsaw setup, do you use a rip chain?


----------



## Keebler1

Nice wood there Dave. Now I wish I went out west Id take some of that off your hands for you


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a rip chain splinter but honestly I sharpen all of my chains and just swap them out as they dull. I haven't milled anything since then I just stopped taking logs because I have a lot of local wood and just don't need more right now. That is hard work as well, I'm not as young anymore so whatever I get has to be worth it.


----------



## splintergroup

Good to know Dave!

I've seen a lot of those style CS mills showing up lately, seems like a nice and simple setup for doing some quick slabbing with close-nuff accuracy, just don't forget the ladder guide when heading out.

I imagine cutting that mesquite takes its toll on man and machine, embedded gravel and mesquite are symbiotic


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave, those flitches of Mesquite look pretty darn nice. I call it Forrest Gump wood, you never know what to expect with the word Mesquite. Some is flat, and boring, nothing to look at, and some is as finely swirled/multi colored into a wood as beautiful as wood can get. I would love a mixed hoard of the later.

Around us Menards kicks major buttocks for the guys who go to a home center to buy Hardwood. Price isn't near as bad as Home Cheapo, or Blowes. They stock something like 15 species in thin to 4/4 thickness, and some odd ball bigger stuff. Each piece is wrapped in plastic. Not sure what that's about, but it's a thing there.

Alan the owner/manager of my local WoodCraft sells the "WoodCraft wood" high priced, and usually pretty generic looking, and he also gets in quite a bit from deals from Frank Miller, local sawyers, and in his last adventure he put in all the wood from a company that closed near us recently. They must have had a huge cache of hardwoods. There was a lot of primo grained wood, for a pretty reasonable price. I bought some panels of glued up Birdseye Maple that are glorious, and penciled on all of their edges are "JUNK".

I'm not sure who was doing the grading, but he/she was really strict. Some of the best BE Maple I have ever seen, Total BF is right at 64, and I have 159 bux in it all.  It's all 4/4 stock, already glued into small 12" x 12" panels, would be perfect for small tops, or to cut up into smaller parts.

I'm on speed dial for them to reach out, any time they get something like that going on, plus I stop in a few times a month just for a looksee, and then I have all the usual suspects. Places I have been buying at for a long time. A guy can't have too many sources. 

I also have access to a worldwide dealer down in Cinci area. M L Bohlke is a veneer dealer to the world, but they also have flitched trees, and asst lumber from around the World. Some of it get's jetted out of there for almost nothing, but it's a gotta be standing there at the right time, otherwise their base prices make most people pass out.

For Instrument grade domestics I've started buying from a guy in Northern Ohio. Kevin @ CurlyMapleWood has some amazing wood, but prices are up there. If you need it, Kevin can probably get it, and he's great to work with.

Overall though it's great to live where the trees are, that is the best thing about living in Ohio, no beaches and we do have 4 seasons here, including some cold Winters days, and hot and humid Summer ones, but we have wood/trees.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Kevin @ CurlyMapleWood has some amazing wood, but prices are up there. If you need it, Kevin can probably get it, and he's great to work with.


I'll second this. I needed some birdseye maple for frame stock for my old framer in Minneapolis and got exactly what I needed from Kevin. He also sells torrefied maple, sycamore, and box elder.

It's looking like I'm a go for surgery. My insurance doesn't cover any of the neurosurgeons in Santa Fe (they have 3 guys listed, 2 of whom are retired, and the third will retire this fall and isn't taking any new patients) so I'll either be paying out-of-network price for the surgery, or paying for the whole thing myself. But we're discussing what their "cash discount" rate is, which is promising. In any case, I can maybe get about an hour of shop time in the morning before I need to call it a day. Really glad I started on the project over a month ago.


----------



## therealSteveN

Nathan, that scraper has some really tight looking spalt, really nice, and the bowls are diseased, in that really cool kinda way


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave I hope that the cash price works out for you. Fortunately my current Medicare part C, helper policy is great, and all of the local Docs are in network. Nothing like adding stress to a major surgery. Obozo care wasn't great, but something needs to be done in America, or all of us normal people will have to run for political office to get on that A plan insurance. That would kinda suck. I don't wanna be a politician, and have all my friends talking behind my back…

I do my MRI tomorrow, and am having another procedure tomorrow, so I'm being a professional patient this week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hope your MRI works out well, I have mine Thursday next week, I've been loosing hearing in my right ear (already deaf in my left) for no apparent reason. I don't have my follow up appointment with the ENT until a week after that, I keep having to ask obvious questions like, will someone call me if they find something seriously wrong with me? The lack of communication is highly annoying further compounded by the fact I can't hear very well at all.

All this talk about mesquite has me wishing some grew around here that I could saw up, oh well, I guess cherry will have to do. After our really bad wind last Monday, I thought about snagging some of the tulip poplar that hit the neighbor's house but it's tulip poplar. I then started looking around for something interesting and someone posted pecan that looks to be pretty big only a few minutes from the house, hopefully they'll be back to me and I can go take a look at it tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

damn dave the thought of having any major surgery without insurance scares the hell outta me.even with a big discount that could be quite expensive.good luck.


----------



## EarlS

And now back to our regularly scheduled program - beer swap

Plan B is started. I've got some walnut, maple, and even a couple pieces of QS sycamore gluing up. Hopefully this turns out or someone will be getting a fine selection of top grade fire starter (a.k.a. sawdust and wood chips).


----------



## DavePolaschek

> damn dave the thought of having any major surgery without insurance scares the hell outta me.


Oh, I have insurance. It's just not good insurance. With any luck, I'll get the company kicked off the NM exchange.

The other alternative is to go to a surgeon in ABQ, but then surgery would be in September at the earliest. I'd rather get things fixed.


----------



## HokieKen

Having one of my favorites tonight.


----------



## JD77

Dave, be sure to call your provider. They may just need to process the out-of-network paperwork to cover it. I had a buddy whose whole family business was helping people with overdue medical bills get the correct forms to get their insurance to pay.


----------



## DavePolaschek

They're working on it, JD. But my insurance doesn't do out of network except in emergencies.


----------



## pottz

> They're working on it, JD. But my insurance doesn't do out of network except in emergencies.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


same with mine.my wife wanted one of the best surgeons in the south bay to repair her colon but he didn't take our insurance.well luckily,well not lucky because her colon ruptured and became an emergency allowing us to use him fully covered.at the time it was blue cross.


----------



## bndawgs

Would recommend


----------



## HokieKen

Jai Alai is a decent beer but I've never had the White Oak version. It definitely has a darker color so it looks like it would taste good 

I have BC/BS insurance these days and they're a friggin train wreck. It's mind-boggling how big of a PITA they are. I bet my wife has clocked 20 hours on the phone with them over the last 5 years. Fortunately I haven't had any big problems or needed any procedures. My doctor hates them. Every year he tries to refer me for a colonoscopy because it's recommended starting at 40 now. But I've never had one because insurance won't cover it until I'm 50. For a couple of years, they refused to pay for lab work at my annual physical because there was a PSA test and they don't cover that until you're 45. So the AMA says you need to start checking for prostate and colon cancer at 40 but they don't cover the routine tests until 45/50 increasing the likelihood of paying for cancer treatment? What kind of sense does that make?

I'm not a universal healthcare proponent. Unpopular as it may be, I'm not of the opinion that healthcare is a "human right" in a capitalist society. Somebody has to pay for it for those who don't pay for it themselves. And when you put everyone on the same "level" of healthcare, and let the government regulate it, that means doctors/nurses and everyone else gets paid less. That means that doctors start putting in 40 hour weeks and go home. And who could blame them. It also means that people that would be capable doctors choose other career paths because there's no money in the field and you end up with a bunch of marginally capable doctors with good intentions. Call me nuts but if I need somebody cutting on my brain, I want the a-hole with a god-complex and a reputation to protect that's sticking it to my insurance even if it's putting a hole in my savings. That guy doesn't work when the government caps neurosurgery at $150k and only allows certain procedures under certain circumstances.

All that said, I think something needs to be done about medical insurance in the country. I can't help but think about all the people who get claims denied and don't have the wherewithal to bully the insurance company back. Because honestly, I don't have the patience. I'd make a couple of calls and possibly go to HR and see if they could apply some pressure. But if all that didn't work, I'd probably give up and pay up to make it go away. Thankfully, my wife would wade through hell to fight a circle saw over a nickel and enjoy every second of it so I never pay. Well, unless you count the 15% or so of my salary that goes to them…

\rant


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, my wife loves battling companies over stuff like that.

I'm going to set aside a white oak for my recipient as the others are all pretty standard.


----------



## Lazyman

I do not really understand how it all works but there are 34 different independent companies that are part of the BCBS network. Many vary by state. Mine calls itself Anthem BCBS and has never denied any tests or procedures. I have only had to contact them once or twice but that was just to understand the complex billing from the doctor so I could understand how much I really owed. Also, your company may influence some of the rules the insurance company uses to decide what is covered and when, especially if they are self ensured. As an administrator, part of their job is to minimize the costs to your company. Sometimes, contacting whoever in company that manages the program can help.

I understand the resistance to a universal heath care system but for the most part, countries that have them or something approaching them have better overall care than we do based upon life expectancy and infant mortality rates and do it at a lower cost per capita. They are also less likely to believe their system needs to be overhauled. There is no perfect solution. All I know that what we have right now is not anywhere close.

BTW, the best way to get colonoscopy covered early is to have a family history of polyps. I just had my 3rd colonoscopy 2 weeks ago.


----------



## HokieKen

You could be right on that Nathan. Mine is Highmark BCBS and I know our HR department does have some control over some things. A couple of times I've went to them and they got the issue resolved on my behalf.

I don't have a family history of polyps or colon cancer so no colonoscopy for me. Not that I'm particularly excited about one. But my doctor had plenty to say about insurance companies not paying a little now for prevention to save a lot on treatment down the road. But I guess maybe they're just hedging their bets that most people won't develop cancer until after they retire at which point they become medicare's liability?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I don't have a family history of polyps or colon cancer so no colonoscopy for me. Not that I'm particularly excited about one.


When it comes time, ask for a ColoGuard test. You poop in a box, mail it in, and they send the results back to you. No 24 hours of LePoop due to the "prep" and no sedation required.

About 5-10% return a false positive, which means you need a colonoscopy at that point, but it saved me from two probings over the years.

Plus you get to say "poop in a box."


----------



## splintergroup

> Plus you get to say "poop in a box."
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Reminds me of why I don't trust the drive through at "Jack in a Box"


----------



## Lazyman

I guess it would be too easy to say that a colonoscopy is a PITA. Actually that is not true. In fact, with the drugs I wake up feeling like I just had one of the best naps I've ever had. The prep on the other had truly is a PITA.


----------



## RyanGi

Desitin ointment, that's all I'm gonna say…


----------



## controlfreak

Insurance, don't get me started. Up now to $2500.00 a month with a $5000 deductible.

I put off the colonoscopy till 55 because of no history, not a good idea they had to remove several and put a few staples in. Worse than that put me on a three year schedule to come back. I did much better this time and was granted a reprieve and placed back on the ten year plan. Don't put this test off, it may be the easiest form of cancer to detect and remove prior to needing more aggressive treatment.


----------



## pottz

yeah had it done when i was 52 was totally clean and they said see you you in 10 which is right about now.thanks for reminding me guys ;-)) maybe do poop in a box-lol.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How many tries do you get? I'd rather send an accurate representation of what's typically coming out of me vs. a post taco Tuesday explosion in a box.


----------



## therealSteveN

I had Anthem BCBS last year as my Part c carrier (medicare advantage), and they suck whale whooey.

This year I have United Health Care, AARP, and Walgreens, it's all on the card, and going to Walgreens all of my RX meds are way cheaper, and so far I have had great payment on everything I have done/needed. For tests like X ray, MRI, CT scan, and labs I don't have a co-pay. Probably the worst is on specialist's it's a $50.00 co-pay, Family Doc is free. I'm about 60K better off this year as I was last year in July, and I've had a LOT more stuff done this year, great plan. I'm just not sure if it's regional, or national, and if national are the rates, and payments the same everywhere?

They have a thing where ALL of the local Docs are in plan, IF THEY WANNA BE. When I travel, if I fell out and needed open heart surgery from a non plan Doc, I have to pay an additional 50 bux. Did I say it's a great plan. Alas no cash back into my monthly, but I use the medical hard, so it's worth the $160.00 a month for me.


----------



## therealSteveN

Colonoscopy is a piece of cake, cripes, ya sleep through it. Prep the day before is a sumbiatch, not a fun day IMHO.

Due to family History, and me having polyps on the first 3, I was on the 3 year plan, now I've been good, and can go 5 years without one. I feel like I'm winning there.


----------



## therealSteveN

The testing I had today was to see if I needed a TURP again. No fun at all having large apparatus inserted down that tiny tubing, at least it feels tiny next to the equipment…..

Flipping a coin to see if it's better or worse than prep day, both suck. Tie.

The plus today is they said to PUSH fluids…... OK gonna drink some beer.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have United Health Care and have an MRI scheduled for next week at an in-network imaging center, we'll see how that pans out with the invoice I end up with. They've been trying to drive all prescriptions (we all have zero ongoing) through CVS which in my experience is terrible everywhere, I would far prefer Walgreens as I can actually get in and out of there without a 50/50 chance of being in an accident (intentional collision around here). Ingles is the closest local grocery store that has a pharmacy in house and if so inclined, I could walk there so that's where I get whatever I need provided they have it. I'm a decade away from anything AARP related so that's hopefully a longer term relief plan. I suspect most of the United Health Care issues we run into are either a function of doctors' office billing or cheap assedness from my wife's employer from whom we have UHC.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeti, does your card say UHC, or UMR. UMR is a cheapazz sublet that talks UHC when trying to get into your Biz, but actually uses them (UHC) as the backbone of their underworld, and what they do is use a UHC plan, and keep everything they can screw you out of. My Wife's work had that crap for a few go-rounds, and I got my azz beat regularly. I didn't know until I called UHC customer service, and was told I really didn't have UHC, I had UMR. The cheap bastiages do everything they can to NOT tell you who's insurance you actually have. UMR stands for United Medical Research, and you are the wallet they are researching. I don't believe they are allowed to play in the Medicare world, but they play a lot in bought (consumer) insurance in the workplace.

This, and feeling that somehow UHC was involved, is why I lunged to Anthem BC, BS last year, thinking anything but UHC. Now that I actually have UHC, I am a happy camper. I got schooled by a guy on the phone, when I called "SmartMatch" for info. I'm pretty sure SmartMatch is just for Medicare/aide plans, but their on the phone reps actually know something about insurance.

To anyone who is on medicare/medicaide and NOT happy with their plan, check with SmartMatch, they made a huge difference in my smile, and my coverage.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's the real UHC and we get to pick from different plans, my wife got very good at modeling out different scenerios for what the cost of the plan and maximum out of pocket would be, a handy side benefit from already doing much modeling at work. Her former bosses young daughter had leukemia so he knew he was pretty much guaranteed to be max out of pocket every year so what he needed for his family would be different that what others might need. Our biggest variable was whether or not we thought we'd have a kid on any particular year.

Things overall got much better when we moved away from OH as much of any covered care was in one form or another attached to the Cleveland Clinic and they have consistently been proven to be the worse we (or anyone else we know) for accurate billing.

Back to beer and BBQ, I've learned at my age my consumtion of either only messes with my weight unless I'm more/less active. Down the road with family histories of various ailments, I'll eventually be on one of those advent calendars full of pills three times a day, when is just a function of how I take care of myself.


----------



## duckmilk

Also back to the swap, I made some decent progress today and learned a lot about what it is going to take to get this thing together. I need to remember to take pictures cause there are several things I don't have pics of. Need to remedy that, also a reminder for you guys.


----------



## pottz

> Also back to the swap, I made some decent progress today and learned a lot about what it is going to take to get this thing together. I need to remember to take pictures cause there are several things I don t have pics of. Need to remedy that, also a reminder for you guys.
> 
> - duckmilk


duck im a professional swapper now.i have a pro photog do studio quality pic's,i have a beer sommelier do beer tastings for me,but hey,i still make the projects.at least for awhile.im a busy guy,you understand,right ? ;-))


----------



## Woodmaster1

> There's definitely a couple different types of mesquite. Some is seriously skinny 8-10" trunks and none of them straight but big black mesquite get some girth and have some straight trunk. Here's some I milled maybe four years ago and I'm still using up. These are about 36" long, 18" wide. Got them from a local sawyer. That moxon vice i posted a few posts up is made from this tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Awesome slabs! A little better than the walnut slabs I picked up today for a dining table. A couple of slabs of sycamore that has quartersawn figure in it looks like it has potential for my next dining table. I'll have to charge twice what I do for the walnut table because it's rare. I'm waiting on some maple slabs I help my friend cut it has it all curly, spalting and ambrosia in it.


----------



## RyanGi

I got some swap time today too, not a ton, but some. Honestly, I went down a rabbet hole with layout. I had an idea for something I think would be cool, but I wanted to lay it out before I went for it. Aaannnndddd then the graph paper came out… anyway, I think it's going to work out, but we'll see!! Maybe some actual shop-shop time next week when I get off shift!


----------



## pottz

man you guys are scarin me.im gettin a bottle opener and some lauries seasoned salt…..............and a six pack of coores lite…........................sighhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## RyanGi

It's not a competition Pottz! I like the swaps because it puts me on a timeline and helps me 'find' shop time. I can get lost in my day-to-day craziness pretty easy, so I'll look for any excuse. If that takes graph paper, so be it! Besides, I've seen some of the stuff you guys make…and I need all the experience I can get if I'm ever gonna catch up


----------



## pottz

> It's not a competition Pottz! I like the swaps because it puts me on a timeline and helps me 'find' shop time. I can get lost in my day-to-day craziness pretty easy, so I'll look for any excuse. If that takes graph paper, so be it! Besides, I've seen some of the stuff you guys make…and I need all the experience I can get if I'm ever gonna catch up
> 
> - RyanGi


ryan….im just screwin with yall ! i guess you dont know me that well ! talk to kenny he's got the police reports and medical records that explain it all !!!! ;-))


----------



## RyanGi

Nah, I knew you were joshin', but it's fun none the less!


----------



## RichT

> Also back to the swap, I made some decent progress today and learned a lot about what it is going to take to get this thing together. I need to remember to take pictures cause there are several things I don t have pics of. Need to remedy that, also a reminder for you guys.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> duck im a professional swapper now.i have a pro photog do studio quality pic s,i have a beer sommelier do beer tastings for me,but hey,i still make the projects.at least for awhile.im a busy guy,you understand,right ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


My wife and I are into swapping. Last week we swapped a sofa for an awesome credenza. WOOT!!!


----------



## pottz

> Also back to the swap, I made some decent progress today and learned a lot about what it is going to take to get this thing together. I need to remember to take pictures cause there are several things I don t have pics of. Need to remedy that, also a reminder for you guys.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> duck im a professional swapper now.i have a pro photog do studio quality pic s,i have a beer sommelier do beer tastings for me,but hey,i still make the projects.at least for awhile.im a busy guy,you understand,right ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My wife and I are into swapping. Last week we swapped a sofa for an awesome credenza. WOOT!!!
> 
> - Rich


oh hell rich i thought you were talkin about another kind of swappin ? ahhhhhhhh….......


----------



## therealSteveN

> man you guys are scarin me.im gettin a bottle opener and some lauries seasoned salt…..............and a six pack of coores lite…........................sighhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Dangit. ya figured out what I was gonna send ya, guess I'll have to change the beer to Bud Lite…...


----------



## pottz

> man you guys are scarin me.im gettin a bottle opener and some lauries seasoned salt…..............and a six pack of coores lite…........................sighhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dangit. ya figured out what I was gonna send ya, guess I ll have to change the beer to Bud Lite…...
> 
> - therealSteveN


hey anything more and ill be thrilled !!!


----------



## EarlS

> Also back to the swap, I made some decent progress today and learned a lot about what it is going to take to get this thing together. I need to remember to take pictures cause there are several things I don t have pics of. Need to remedy that, also a reminder for you guys.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> duck im a professional swapper now.i have a pro photog do studio quality pic s,i have a beer sommelier do beer tastings for me,but hey,i still make the projects.at least for awhile.im a busy guy,you understand,right ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


What - you don't order your projects off Etsy - phhht - amateur

I'm hoping to try Plan B out tonight and tomorrow for making something on the lathe for the swap. Since I can't bore on the lathe due to the runout problem caused by me messing up the threads, I'm going to try to bore the square blanks on the drill press, pre-cut the approximate profile on the bandsaw then put it on the lathe with a cone on the tailstock and a spur in the spindle and turn it.

Probably more of a teaser than I should post but I wanted to explain my idea before I try it so those of you who are experienced turners can comment on whether it is safe or not. Any ideas, suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## HokieKen

Just make sure you don't drill too large for your spur center to be able to get a grip on it Earl. DAMHIKT


----------



## GR8HUNTER

[/QUOTE]

I m hoping to try Plan B out tonight and tomorrow for making something on the lathe for the swap. Since I can t bore on the lathe due to the runout problem caused by me messing up the threads, I m going to try to bore the square blanks on the drill press, pre-cut the approximate profile on the bandsaw then put it on the lathe with a cone on the tailstock and a spur in the spindle and turn it.

Probably more of a teaser than I should post but I wanted to explain my idea before I try it so those of you who are experienced turners can comment on whether it is safe or not. Any ideas, suggestions are appreciated.

- EarlS
[/QUOTE]
only thing i add is make positively sure your centered :<)))


----------



## bndawgs

I was trying to figure out how to drill out the center of a spindle turning?


----------



## HokieKen

You mean on the lathe Steve?

I've drilled handles like this with good results. It could be nerve-racking if the hole is very large though.


----------



## bndawgs

Yes, except I didn't think about drilling any holes prior to turning. I was able to get other eventually, but was thinking there's an easier way as you just showed. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

Even if you didn t drill a pilot hole before you turned, as long as you have the center marks from the spur and live center, you can use those to guide the drill and tailstock and you should be able to drill a nice centered hole.


----------



## therealSteveN

The weather outside has made a turn for the better. Lower temps, less humidity. This on the weekend of our Celtic Festival I'm not sure what, but I fear a catastrophe of some uncommon cause. The weather on this weekend is always HOT, HUMID, and generally ends with big storms. Historically it's on the worst weekend of the Summer.


----------



## HokieKen

We leave for Myrtle Beach in the morning. So it does indeed have the potential to be the worst weekend of the summer…


----------



## therealSteveN

Not the weekend dates per se, just the weekend of the Celtic fest.

Hope all is calm, and easy at the beach. Do you go up to Calabash for seafood when over there? Used to be every sign said "Calabash style seafood" we just figured, why not just drive up. Used to go for lunch, and get the seafood platter to split. Rooms we stayed in had efficiency kitchens, we would eat off that $7.99 lunch platter for 2 or 3 days. Ohhh that was 40 years ago, lol.

Calabash itself had that strange little liquor shack on the state line. If you KWIM by that description, then YKWIM. Boozearama in a 12×14 shack. Front 4' was the sales floor, back 10 was the "inventory". Line of 40 to 60 guys outside waiting to go in all hours.


----------



## Lazyman

> We leave for Myrtle Beach in the morning. So it does indeed have the potential to be the worst weekend of the summer…
> 
> - HokieKen


You mean for the residents of Myrtle Beach?


----------



## bndawgs

I'll be in Surfside next week Kenny


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We leave for Myrtle Beach in the morning. So it does indeed have the potential to be the worst weekend of the summer…
> 
> - HokieKen


Are you going to ride?

I was supposed to be headed to Ocean Isle Beach but suddenly going 80% deaf in my right ear led me to believe staying closer to home with an upcoming MRI and follow up appt. might be a good idea. Hopefully I can sneak down this October when the red drum come in an maybe snag a few speckled trout if I head down late enough.


----------



## HokieKen

Still undecided on riding Yeti. I'm making the call in the morning. Everywhere between here and there has a >50% chance of rain during the hours I'd be on the road. So the wise call is probably not. I'd also have to park it on the street while we're there and I'm not a big fan of the types on the street down there. On the other hand, it would be nice to say "I'm going out" and not have to worry anout any kids tagging along.

Good luck with the hearing. That's a pain in the ass.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Throw it in the back of your truck.


----------



## EarlS

> Throw it in the back of your truck.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The kids or the bike?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Throw it in the back of your truck.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> The kids or the bike?
> 
> - EarlS


The kids of course, if they get scratched up they'll heal, if the bike gets scratched up, now that's a real problem.


----------



## therealSteveN

Had to go to page 2 to find this. Kenny goes on a trip, everyone quits typing??

Probably the good weather coming through. Awesome outside here today.


----------



## pottz

im still here just busy all morning with yard work and planting.it was perfect toady with cloud cover that kept everything nice and cool.they were saying we might get a thunder storm,which is rare for my area.although the sun is making an attempt to break through.


----------



## Keebler1

Got final coat of epoxy on my project and should get started on project 2 later this afternoon


----------



## duckmilk

Ruined a portable bandsaw blade on my project. Milwaukee brand so I'll be looking for Lennox brand when I need new ones.
Years ago a friend gave me a partial roll of 9/16 cable on a big spool. I needed to make a tool (can't tell you what) and had the bolts from the spool. Those things are evidently high carbon because I was able to harden and temper it this morning.
Boy is it hot in the shop. I'm cooling off now and going back at it in a few.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang Duck. Pace yourself. It is way too hot to push so hard.


----------



## duckmilk

I am pacing myself, I'm reading this aren't I?


----------



## Keebler1

I got second project cut and glued up. There are some gaps in the joints and it is bigger than needed but Im from TX and everything here is bigger. Guess ill get to sanding and making the other part for it next weekend


----------



## duckmilk

OK, done for the day. It is only 97 in the big shop at 6 pm (5 pm real time) which is better than the 100+ it has been recently. Good progress has been made! Hope I can finish on time.


----------



## Keebler1

Not sure I want 1/4" brass rod what is the next size down from that that is easy to get?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Both 3/16 and 5mm brass rod are pretty easy to find. My local hardware store has both in stock.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Both 3/16 and 5mm brass rod are pretty easy to find. My local hardware store has both in stock.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


AND i think my small hardware store even has them :<)))))

I know for sure my big store has them


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't see a lot of fog here in the desert, but it was pretty thick this morning. It had almost burned off before I realized I should take a picture of it.


----------



## EricFai

Pretty morning Dave.


----------



## pottz

no fog here but humidity started out at 85% down to 75% now but thats high for us.we normally run around 40 this time of year.slight chance of a thunder storm.lots of tropical moisture.


----------



## HokieKen

Weather here is stupid. Anybody who lives here is stupid. Anybody who vacations here is stupid. Anybody who vacations here and brings 4 kids with them is stupid. Jumping from our 16th floor balcony is seeming less and less stupid by the hour.

I just got back from beer shopping though. Got a new to me DIPA and a new to me Imperial IPA. Both are about 9% abv. My disposition should improve this evening ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Plan B is proving a bit more challenging than expected. Looks like I need a forster bit extension. Not quite ready to try turning the blank until I get everything bored out. Also found out I should have got the floor mount Nova drill press. Ran out of room to bore out a 12 in blank. Max I can get under the chuck is about 8 in with the table all the way down. I suppose I could rotate the table out of the way but then I would need to figure out a different way to keep the blank from rotating when the bit is boring into the wood. For a beer swap I'm putting way to much learning new things rather than tasting new beers.


----------



## pottz

> Weather here is stupid. Anybody who lives here is stupid. Anybody who vacations here is stupid. Anybody who vacations here and brings 4 kids with them is stupid. Jumping from our 16th floor balcony is seeming less and less stupid by the hour.
> 
> I just got back from beer shopping though. Got a new to me DIPA and a new to me Imperial IPA. Both are about 9% abv. My disposition should improve this evening ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


so,your having a great time it sounds ?


----------



## HokieKen

I am alone in the room now whittling a bit and have calmed significantly. All the commotion and noise makes me near suicidal sometimes though ;-) My sister has been telling me for 20 years that she thinks I'm a highly functional autistic. I think she may be right…


----------



## Keebler1

2 more blocks cast for pen blanks this weekend


----------



## RyanGi

Nah Kenny, you just don't like dumb people and noise. Sounds totally reasonable to me. I don't like people period…makes alone time awesome!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Whittling is your problem, you should have brought a router with plenty of lumber and temples to make some signs or maybe some wicked kickbacks if the mood strikes you. At any rate, the noise of others would be far less of a problem with a universal motor screaming at 25,000rpm.


----------



## HokieKen

I brought a relief carving I've been working on and a vise for it. And there's nowhere good to mount it :-(


----------



## therealSteveN

Or that portion of humans that fall below the 50% yardstick tend to pizz you off with their silliness, and lameo behavior.

So if in a large group of humans, always remember, statistically 1/2 of them are below average. Sad but true.


----------



## splintergroup

> Plan B is proving a bit more challenging than expected. Looks like I need a forster bit extension. Not quite ready to try turning the blank until I get everything bored out. Also found out I should have got the floor mount Nova drill press. Ran out of room to bore out a 12 in blank. Max I can get under the chuck is about 8 in with the table all the way down. I suppose I could rotate the table out of the way but then I would need to figure out a different way to keep the blank from rotating when the bit is boring into the wood. For a beer swap I m putting way to much learning new things rather than tasting new beers.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl,
Can you tilt your table to 90 deg.?

Alternatively you can make a sturdy 90 jig that clamps to the table and has a vertical that accepts clamps.

I use the latter since I hate to tilt my table. Always need to re-square it with the dial indicator in the chuck, too much of a pain.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

can't wait to see the first one Keebs :<))))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

That first one has 2 different shades of green and a shade or two of blue mixed together to form one of the xolors. Guess I shoudlve paid attention to how much mica powder and dye I had before starting to mix


----------



## HokieKen

Decisions decisions…


----------



## Keebler1

Drink both at once


----------



## HokieKen

Went with the Freak of Nature. Yowza that's a good beer. And I have just the right buzz for the kids to come back from the beach


----------



## EarlS

Splinter - hadn't thought of that. The table will tilt so I might try it with the next blank. I'm making a couple versions of the same thing. The piece only needs to be about 7-1/2" tall so I can get the blank on the drill press to bore it out but I will need to be careful turning it on the lathe. So much to learn.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl I have a ryobi tabletop drill press and have to move the table out of the way and use scrap wood to raise what I am drilling up to the height I need it be at to drill it out. Not the best solution but if you are careful it does work


----------



## Woodmaster1

I'm glad I got the swap projects done. I'm just starting on another walnut slab table and got an order for another today as well as a set of legs for a table my slab supplier wants. Funny I thought I'd be one and done.


----------



## JD77

No swap progress this weekend, but I did have a helper on some yard work. We converted a raised bed into a box turtle enclosure. She did all the drilling and hand sawing. Note, she is wearing safety glasses…to keep the hair out of her face.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice WM, you've got work coming in and already finished the swap project. I'm not that far ahead.

Seems like a great helper JD!


----------



## bndawgs

Ugggh, nothing like a nice 9 hr drive in the rain… With 3 kids screaming at each other


----------



## pottz

> No swap progress this weekend, but I did have a helper on some yard work. We converted a raised bed into a box turtle enclosure. She did all the drilling and hand sawing. Note, she is wearing safety glasses…to keep the hair out of her face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JD77


it doesn't get any better,so cool !!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Ugggh, nothing like a nice 9 hr drive in the rain… With 3 kids screaming at each other
> 
> - Steve


Not that I would ever do that to a child, but I heard a dose of Benadryl before the trip begins, has a restive effect on the little screamers in question. Usual nap is about 8 hours. That said the little firestarters would be awake all night while you tried to sleep. 

Are shock collars still frowned upon? The ones they sell for dog boundries will stop a full on running Rotty chasing a deer like it got hit with a sledge hammer. I have been seeing an increase in children with leashes attached, not having kids I wondered if the realities were dulling the rules established by unknowing busybodies.

Probably a good thing I never had kids.


----------



## therealSteveN

JD, you have a good one. Mine wears contacts, and abhors safety glasses, but for some reason will willingly don Uvex safety goggles. They do a 2 fer, protect her eyes, and hold her hair out of the way.

George, your tables look great. I can see why people keep asking you to make them.

Earl, I'm also living that, "wish I had gotten a full sized drill press". I can do anything I want on a small item, but with something bigger you have to figure out how to outsmart it. Kevin's thought about losing the table is something that works. It's just you have to jig it and rig it to make it happen. I know where a number of full sized DP's reside, and sometimes I just grab the job, and take a drive.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Are shock collars still frowned upon? The ones they sell for dog boundries will stop a full on running Rotty chasing a deer like it got hit with a sledge hammer. I have been seeing an increase in children with leashes attached, not having kids I wondered if the realities were dulling the rules established by unknowing busybodies.
> 
> Probably a good thing I never had kids.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Hey the collar idea is mine, as soon as it's legal. A remote will allow you to select the child's number, 1-20 ought to be enough, then you select the desired intensity and duration. Some kids are likely to need the same parameters every time so they'll have a quick punishment button, kinda like speed dial on your phone. For the tech savy, android and IOS apps will be available. I know I'll need to get in on this early as when the government starts chipping newborns, the tech will be easy to integrate and the window of opportunity will be gone much like 12V powered car GPS units are today.


----------



## HokieKen

One day I hope we'll embed the shock reciever in kids at birth.

Just got back to the room from tbe beach and the kids stayed with their parents. So it's lunch time:









It's not as good as the one yesterday but it's decievingly light looking. It packs a wallop and has a nice heavily hopped flavor


----------



## HokieKen

I just decided on a new project for the swap. Apologies to my recipient in advance for the cheesiness.


----------



## HokieKen

One beer at this time yesterday kept me from being pissed off until about 8:00 yesterday. I'm having a second today so maybe I'll make it until bedtime without yelling at anyone…


----------



## pottz

kenny i think you got this vacation thing all wrong,your supposed to relax !


----------



## HokieKen

I've got it right. My wife is the one that's off ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> I just decided on a new project for the swap. Apologies to my recipient in advance for the cheesiness.
> 
> - HokieKen


Mmmm. Cheeeese.


----------



## Lazyman

> One day I hope we'll embed the shock reciever in kids at birth.
> 
> - HokieKen


Resistance is futile.


----------



## therealSteveN

Glad to see my suggestions post (done 99% tongue in cheek) wasn't met by a total lynch mob. 

Kenny. It sounds like you are getting the correct formula. I think you'll end up having a cold one about every 6.38 hours. Being in the vacation "mood" is something that hasn't had near enough print about, much less good research. So that makes you a trailblazer, compiling data and all. Keep a journal. One day you may be known as the guy who brought happiness to adult Males vacation time. I see a few books, lots of book signings, and a buttload of cash…

Taking one for the Males of the species, that's our Kenny. )))

Nathan, that pic looks like someone is in testing. I think they should call it the Asssmacker chip.


----------



## duckmilk

Teaser pics:

Swap project soaking.










Spark just missed my vitals, felt something hot, looked down and slapped the fire out, burnt a hole in my jeans.










Another good day otherwise ))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good thing that wasn't your lighter pocket, Duck. Had a buddy take a spark to his jeans like that and set off the butane lighter in his pocket. Yowch! Of course, this was the same buddy who used to weld in crocs, and kept bitching about sparks on the top of his feet…


----------



## pottz

so is that a teriyaki marinade duck ?


----------



## controlfreak

> Teaser pics:
> 
> Swap project soaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spark just missed my vitals, felt something hot, looked down and slapped the fire out, burnt a hole in my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good day otherwise ))
> 
> - duckmilk


ruined many a shirt with seed pops but never blue jeans.


----------



## duckmilk

Never a lighter in my pocket Dave, and the snuff can is in the other one.

Could be Pottz, I'll send you a jar of it if you want, I wouldn't want to ingest it though.


----------



## RichT

> so is that a teriyaki marinade duck ?
> 
> - pottz


Looks more like something in the men's room at a Greyhound station.


----------



## duckmilk

Close to it, but doesn't smell as bad.


----------



## pottz

easy guys i just finished dinner and wanna keep t down !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Spark just missed my vitals, felt something hot, looked down and slapped the fire out, burnt a hole in my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good day otherwise ))
> 
> - duckmilk


lucky ducky *OUCH :<((((((((((*


----------



## therealSteveN

Kinda looks like a contact GSW, except the threads are poking out, rather than blown in.

Glad you escaped unscathed Duck. I bet you did a $2.00 dance when you noted that…..


----------



## therealSteveN




----------



## therealSteveN




----------



## Lazyman

I would guess Evaporust or a similar de-rusting solution but I had a sneak peak at the material he was using when I was there playing with his belt grinder.


----------



## duckmilk

> Kinda looks like a contact GSW, except the threads are poking out, rather than blown in.
> 
> Glad you escaped unscathed Duck. I bet you did a $2.00 dance when you noted that…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


It was more like a $5.00 dance.


----------



## HokieKen

Ferric Chloride is my guess ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, if you run across it, I think this lands right in your sweet spot.


----------



## bndawgs

I saw that at the store down here as well. But I passed on it. Might have to get some afterall.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Kinda looks like a contact GSW, except the threads are poking out, rather than blown in.
> 
> Glad you escaped unscathed Duck. I bet you did a $2.00 dance when you noted that…..
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> It was more like a $5.00 dance.
> 
> - duckmilk


Ohhhh really hopping and kicking then….. Wish you had made a video, ya might have won money on America's funniest home vids. Might as well get something out of it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts




----------



## pottz

> - KelleyCrafts


lol-yeah or the steaks im about to grill. i aint burger king,you'll have it "my" way !!!


----------



## duckmilk

> Ohhhh really hopping and kicking then….. Wish you had made a video, ya might have won money on America s funniest home vids. Might as well get something out of it.
> 
> - therealSteveN


 Yeah, but the angle grinder, still running, was in my left hand )

Got to spend almost all day in the big shop working on the swap project, quit about 15 minutes ago. All in all, about 8 hours. Actually, I'm making multiples because I want one and several other people are also going to get one.

Made some jaw helpers for my leg vise out of angle iron.


----------



## EarlS

Hey Duck - are they mallets?


----------



## HokieKen

Well it was a rough day for me too. Went and gorged on all you can eat seafood and then took a walk on the beach. Now it's time to shower and watch some tube.


----------



## EricFai

Earl, you make the cool mallets. Really like the one I received, the go to when something needs a little persuading or using with the chisels.


----------



## duckmilk

Earl, why would I make mallets for a beer/bbq swap? Besides, I have two of yours and one I made many moons ago.
I need to make another rawhide mallet. The one I sent to my recipient was (ummm) OK and the one I kept was much less than spectacular.
You'll have to wait for the reveals to find out what it is this time.


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm making sawdust. Piles of it. Someone gonna have some good beer coozie insulation. That's beer related right?


----------



## Lazyman

Compress it into briquettes and make some DIY charcoal.


----------



## RyanGi

Probably not of real interest to many of you, but if anyone was interested in a Shaper Origin I just saw that they're selling a couple refurbished units at a discounted cost. Dunno anything about them, but I'm sure you could find more info on their site!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Ohhhh really hopping and kicking then….. Wish you had made a video, ya might have won money on America s funniest home vids. Might as well get something out of it.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Yeah, but the angle grinder, still running, was in my left hand )
> 
> - duckmilk


Oh Hail, then forget all about America's funniest home video, and jump right over to America's got talent, you could win a Million bux and a Vegas show. which could easily make you rich, and famous.

Darned if angle iron, and rebar aren't 2 of the most underused products in the world, that and old railroad track. Talk about a 30 MPH bumper….. 

No officer I'm not hurt, just shaken up a bit, but that guy who hit me needs some help. )))


----------



## EarlS

Ryan - I didn't see anything that looked like refurbished items. Got a link?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Compress it into briquettes and make some DIY charcoal.
> 
> - Lazyman


Look for a pile of hmmmmmm, Charcoal. Great idea, it would go with the "BBQ" aspect of this.

Now how to compress, Use glue? What else is sticky?? Nope can't use that, USPS might smell it, open the box to see if somethings dead, and drink all the beer…..

I'll have to ponder this…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl here's the link they sent me.

Refurb


----------



## HokieKen

What a bargain! I might need to order two ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Today is a matinee of the Pirates Voyage dinner show. The show actually looked pretty decent on YouTube. Hoping the kids will disappear somewhere afterwards.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like you're in full blown tourist mode. Are you walking around with white socks in your Tevas?


----------



## HokieKen

Khaki socks and crocs. With my middle school gym shorts and a fanny pack.


----------



## Lazyman

Yar!


----------



## bndawgs

Pirates show is pretty good. I'd say it's better than the midevil times one. 
I'm down at the state park today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Khaki socks and crocs. With my middle school gym shorts and a fanny pack.
> - HokieKen


Jams? I had those and everyone had a fanny pack, perfect for pencils & baseball cards.

Khaki socks and crocs is my preferred shop footwear.


----------



## Lazyman

You wear socks with your Crocs? I didn't think that was legal in the south.

Oh wait. I see. It is the over 40 exception.


----------



## EricFai

SteveN, the rail track bumpers are solid, will work in a pinch. Then install an air horn, those really get someone's attention.


----------



## RyanGi

Pirate day is awesome!! The kids look great too!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Where's the rum?

Well - Plan C is kind of working. Sure enough, using the spur center mounted in the spindle works great. No more wobbly blanks. Now I have to work out how to best do the boring part. I also talked to the machine shop we use at work. They said - "no problem, bring the spindle and the drawings". They will try to re-make the threads and if that doesn't work they can make a new spindle. No idea what the price tag will be. I'm gonna wait until Sunday to take things apart. At least I can get some blanks turned into something that looks like it came off the lathe this weekend. Still hope that I can turn something for the swap. Otherwise, it will have to be sawdust and corn cobs to go with the beer.


----------



## duckmilk

Mmmmm, make sure there is still fresh corn on those cobs Earl.

My dad made a back scratcher out of a dried up corncob, drilled a hole in the end and put a handle in it, worked great.

I'm maybe at 50% on the main swap item. Finally done with that devil's hot forge in this heat wave. Still a lot of things to figure out how to make it work. I keep thinking to just KISS and get it done.

Watering trees in the meantime. Vegetable garden looks like it was too close to the forge.


----------



## pottz

oh hey corn cobs,anyone ever turn a pen from one? they make real cool looking pens. and you get some damn tasty eats.yes kenny,we eat corn !!!!


----------



## duckmilk

We had some friends show up from IA last week, they brought us 4 ears of corn, I was excited. But the corn wasn't ready to be picked, pretty awful chewy stuff.


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, when do you get to come home and get back to a normal life?


----------



## pottz

yeah he needs to get his ass home and relax man.hell ive been stressed out reading his posts since he left.vacation my ass !!!!!!!!!! he'll nee a week off just to recover-LMAO !!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> oh hey corn cobs,anyone ever turn a pen from one? they make real cool looking pens. and you get some damn tasty eats.yes kenny,we eat corn !!!!
> 
> - pottz


We might eat it but gain the same nutritional value as if we ate LEGOs based on how little it's altered as it passes through us.


----------



## therealSteveN

> SteveN, the rail track bumpers are solid, will work in a pinch. Then install an air horn, those really get someone s attention.
> 
> - Eric


I want a SEMI horn on all my vehicles. Todays horns sound like an apology. I want them to think they are close to death.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Kenny - Where s the rum?
> 
> Well - Plan C is kind of working. Sure enough, using the spur center mounted in the spindle works great. No more wobbly blanks. Now I have to work out how to best do the boring part. I also talked to the machine shop we use at work. They said - "no problem, bring the spindle and the drawings". They will try to re-make the threads and if that doesn t work they can make a new spindle. No idea what the price tag will be. I m gonna wait until Sunday to take things apart. At least I can get some blanks turned into something that looks like it came off the lathe this weekend. Still hope that I can turn something for the swap. Otherwise, it will have to be sawdust and corn cobs to go with the beer.
> 
> - EarlS


Sounding like Dad's free lathe is gonna cost about twice a full on Nova, with x large capacity…..


----------



## therealSteveN

> oh hey corn cobs,anyone ever turn a pen from one? they make real cool looking pens. and you get some damn tasty eats.yes kenny,we eat corn !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We might eat it but gain the same nutritional value as if we ate LEGOs based on how little it s altered as it passes through us.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Nutritionists feel it is a very good food, very high in many needed nutrients, vitamins and minerals. Even though it doesn't look like it has done much, as you say, going through you. My greatest hope in life is that Mexicans, and farmers in Cali, and Southern states learn how to grow decent corn, so like strawberries, and blueberries are becoming, it can be a year round treat.

Not sure about Iowa, never been there, but Ohio has some of the best corn I've had in the Summer when the White's and BiColor's are out.


----------



## EarlS

> Sounding like Dad s free lathe is gonna cost about twice a full on Nova, with x large capacity…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


Thus far the lathe hasn't cost anything, just the tools, the bench to mount the lathe on, and of course the stash of exotic blanks I bought. Plus, it is *Dad's Lathe*. That is worth a lot.

Yeti - you know you are supposed to chew the corn before swallowing it? Here in IA, there are probably classes on how to properly eat corn on the cob. I'll check into that next weekend when we go over to Des Moines for the IA State Fair.

Butter Cow here we come!!! (look it up)

Did I mention that I work for one of the largest corn processing companies in the world?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I chew the heck out of it, it just gets put back together. It's really just a vehicle for butter & salt anyway.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

YOU CAN'T SAY THIS DOES NOT MAKE YOUR MOUTH WATER :<)))))))))))


----------



## pottz

hey easy with the corn porn tony ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

Tony that cornporn is totally acceptable to me.. 

I don't see any tiny salt specs on it though. About the only thing in the world I salt..


----------



## therealSteveN

Earl, just messing with ya. I too have several of Dad's tools still in use, and know they mean a lot. Hard to price sentimental value.


----------



## therealSteveN

Pretty sure I won't try growing Bud Light though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Had burritos last night with meat moved from pulled pork to a little more mexican with the usual spices, it turned out well. I have thick pork chops cut from a loin marinading in the fridge for the grill tonight if it doesn't rain.

In other news, I had my MRI and it turns out I am going to die, probably within the next 90 years. My biggest concern was they would find something that required immediate attention, no one stopped the test and told me I have herpes simplex 10 and need to be treated right away so that's good. I forgot my HSA card and they wanted payment up from which I found odd from an in-network provider. The $992.99 seemed steep to me, especially after being processed by the insurance co. but everything has seems expensive to me since gas bottomed out at $1.299/gallon in March 2020. A zero co-pay for MRIs would be very nice but not as nice as not needing one in the first place. Being now mostly deaf, it was still extremely loud in the tube even with ear plugs and there's no communication or clock or count down timer letting you know when you're finished. That aspect seems ripe for improvement.


----------



## JD77

I've never had my head MRI'd, but I've had the knees done twice, and I just look at it as nap time. I'm glad it went well.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i had my head done and its not very fun if you got that stuff they put my head in this gage type mask felt like hannable lecter :<((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was told to try not to fall asleep.

I had the cage over my face too, it didn't bother me, tighter ear plugs would be been better. Knowing how much longer or even a clock to keep track myself would have been a huge improvement.

I only suspect things didn't go terrible, could still be "not well" depending on what the doc sees after all the images are made available to them and they get a chance to fully review everything.


----------



## HokieKen

At least there was nothing alarming Yeti. Hopefully it'll help them diagnose though.

I'm heading home Saturday. Hoping to reserve Sunday for the shop to work on my swap project 

Last night in one fell swoop I managed to destroy the carving I've been working on all week and slice my thumb open to the point of needing super glue and electrical tape to stop the bleeding. Oh well, on to the next pattern…


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, I'd see if they can machine the thread off and press fit a sleeve on to machine new threads if they can't repair those. The price of appropriate stock is going to be a kick in the nards if they machine a whole new spindle. I'd definitely tell them to quote before they cut. It may run in the neighborhood of a new midi lathe if they start anew. The MT and bearing surfaces should be hardened and ground too. I'm sure they know that but if you don't tell them to, they may not include it in the quote. I can get a couple quotes from shops I know if you need me to.


----------



## bndawgs

Wonder if it would be cheaper or doable to just buy a harbor freight lathe and steal the spindle from that


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeti good to hear it wasn't something obviously bad.

I love MRI's, they wanna know what kind of music you want to listen to. Me with notable hearing loss already, I always just say ear plugs. I figure to hear music over the blam blam blam, they have to turn it up so high I'll get worse hearing loss.


----------



## HokieKen

They almost sent me into an MRI in 2011 when I had some kind of skin infection they couldn't figure out. On the way out of my room I said "wait, I can't do this with screws in my elbow can I?" Nope, and quick reverse. Good thing I knew what the M stands for or it would have been a very bad day for several of us. Worst part is I had the screws put in at the same hospital…


----------



## HokieKen

I'm truly sorry to see the last of this sixer go.


----------



## HokieKen

I have decided that if I could go through life with a 3-beer-buzz, all would be well.


----------



## Lazyman

I might have to look for some Wicked Weed as I pass through your neck of the woods next week. Heading up to North PA to see our daughter and stay in my wife's aunt and uncle's lake house for a few days. Looking forward to leaving the heat.


----------



## EricFai

Nathan, it's probably hot up there too.


----------



## HokieKen

Very little wicked weed in my area. Definitely haven't see this one up there. But it's in Asheville so it really should be.


----------



## therealSteveN

Nathan. Wicked weed beer finder.


----------



## therealSteveN

Hot as he]] in Ohio right now. Depends on which half of Pa you are heading to? NE maybe cooler, NW HOT!!!!!


----------



## duckmilk

Hot and dry as hades here too. Here is a pic of our lateral lines that drain our in-ground septic system.










Good thing is, we haven't had to mow grass in about 5 weeks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I have decided that if I could go through life with a 3-beer-buzz, all would be well.
> 
> - HokieKen


Get a job as a politician, rumor has it you can order alcohol from down the hall when working in D.C.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My sweetie's been mowing and weed-whacking like crazy here, since the monsoon has really been making things grow. She even bought herself a weedwhacker sized for her instead of trying to wrestle my big M18 Milwaukee that's taller than she is. She got the same Ryobi I had in MN and moved here and killed it in a couple weeks (but hey, we've got a spare battery and charger, now) but once I'm healed up, I'll handle the rough stuff, and she can do the delicate edging and what-not.

Surgery's a week from tomorrow. Insurance company has at least received the out-of-network paperwork for it, and I spent an hour on the phone with them today because they refused to pay for my prescription for pain pills to get me to the surgery. Fingers crossed.

On a good note, our patio chairs near the hummingbird feeder are one of the few chairs around the house that are comfortable for me right now, so I've been spending a lot of time out there. Had two different hummingbirds come within a foot of my face to check me out yesterday. They're cute little buggers up close.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I might have to look for some Wicked Weed as I pass through your neck of the woods next week. Heading up to North PA to see our daughter and stay in my wife s aunt and uncle s lake house for a few days. Looking forward to leaving the heat.
> 
> - Lazyman


was 104f here today with humidity hope till next week it will cool down some :<(((((((((

you will lose 10 degrees up north


----------



## pottz

yeah were having monsoonal cloud cover everyday for the last couple weeks.humidity is up but we get no well needed rain.i guess it's all going to you guys.dave i understand your wifes issue,mines only 4'10.5" no way she could handle a normal weed eater !


----------



## HokieKen

Hard to call being a politician "getting a job" Yeti ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

A "hobby" then? You can never have too many.


----------



## therealSteveN

Duck my septic lines looked like that a little over a week ago. We had a lot of rain early, then it went dry dry dry. I got browned out like that. Now it's raining about every day, which has the grass green and growing, too wet to mow though. The rain also has the side benefit of through the roof humidity. So hot and humid, pretty much disgusting out.


----------



## Lazyman

> Hot as he]] in Ohio right now. Depends on which half of Pa you are heading to? NE maybe cooler, NW HOT!!!!!
> 
> - therealSteveN


At their lake house it gets down into the 50s at night with highs in 80s most of the time so should be nice and cool. They often have a fire to warm up the house first thing in the morning.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, if they have gotten used to you being around, make a ring with your hands around the base of the hummingbird feed and then hold very still. After a bit, the hummers will land on your hands to feed. Get your sweetie to take a picture.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've seen pictures on the intarwebs, Nathan. But that'll have to wait. I can stand for about 30 seconds and then the pain has me looking for a place to sit down.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave,

Hope all goes well with your surgery, it fixes everything you need fixed and recovery time is very short.


----------



## EricFai

Dave, we'll keep you in thoughts an prayers that all goes well with the surgery, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## EarlS

I'm hoping that I can finish Plan C off this weekend for the swap items before I pull the spindle off the lathe and find out how much the repair might cost. It is supposed to be steamy thru the weekend. Certainly was a hot one yesterday. Probably should have stayed in the shop A/C and worked on swap stuff instead of spending 2-1/2 hours on a bike ride and not drinking enough water. That jsut might be the theme of the weekend - stay in the shop A/C.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang Dave. That is even worse than I thought. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Hot as he]] in Ohio right now. Depends on which half of Pa you are heading to? NE maybe cooler, NW HOT!!!!!
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> At their lake house it gets down into the 50s at night with highs in 80s most of the time so should be nice and cool. They often have a fire to warm up the house first thing in the morning.
> 
> - Lazyman


sounds nice got room for a fat ass guy i only eat 3 times a day :<)))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. Yeah, it's pretty miserable. I got about three hours of sleep last night, too. Sure glad my project is done, because it if weren't, I don't know how I'd finish it up.


----------



## Keebler1

Sounds like me Dave only I only got 3-3.5 hrs sleep due to my reefer faulting and shutting down.


----------



## splintergroup

> Khaki socks and crocs. With my middle school gym shorts and a fanny pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Heard a movie quote that I'm hanging onto about other peoples kids.

"Awww, don't you just want to grab on and hold them…......underwater until the bubbles stop"


----------



## EricFai

That's why we have grandkids, we can send them home.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good luck Dave! I would be miserable in your shoes so I can imagine what you're going through.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Dave. With enough drugs, it's only moderately uncomfortable. Plus I got to hear hummingbird for "Christ! What an asshole!" as one of the rufous hummingbirds chased four or five other birbs away from the freshly-refilled feeder this morning.

Or maybe that was the drugs, too.

I'm pretty hopeful about the surgery. Both of my previous ones bought me five years of relief before something else went wrong in my back.


----------



## pottz

of all the people ive known that had back surgery most went very well.hopefully youve got a great surgeon dave and solves the problem.nothing worse than back pain.good luck buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Dave. Hope it gets you back to fill tilt!

Kids decided to go back a day early with the grandkids. So vacation just started. We leave in the morning…


----------



## bndawgs

At the beach today and tomorrow and then we leave Sunday. Then I have to get back to my 2nd swap item next week.


----------



## Keebler1

Another pen. Pictures dont do it justice


----------



## pottz

nice one keebs.


----------



## therealSteveN

Praying for a painless recovery, and at least 5 years of fluid motion Dave. It's just battling through until the day gets there, waiting sux. We all want Bones to wave that scanner thing he has, and it's all fixed.


----------



## therealSteveN

Keebs, are those the 2 blanks you posted just a while ago? If so they are different than I imagined.


----------



## therealSteveN




----------



## Keebler1

> Keebs, are those the 2 blanks you posted just a while ago? If so they are different than I imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - therealSteveN


The blank on the pen is one blank and is one I cast before the two here. Havent turned one of those blanks yet


----------



## therealSteveN

ok, I will be looking for both of the new casts, pretty cool both of them. Not to say the 2 pens weren't cool also. I think I like reds more than blues.


----------



## Keebler1

The picture of the pen I showed earlier is 1 pen just different sides of it


----------



## Keebler1

Next pen I turn will probably be a coffee bean blank. Made one for my dad a while back and a couple beans came out and I couldnt make it look right so I bought a couple more blanks and have tubes glued up in one


----------



## Keebler1

Have a friend on facebook thay helps run a pen swap group. We swap blanks and stuff between each other periodically. He sent me this bottle stopper blank he made. Just turned still have to sand and finish it. Will probably put a ca finish on it since its a hybrid blank


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EarlS

Dave - It's been almost 15 years since I had back surgery for a ruptured disk and I can still vividly recall the pain. Worse than that, the pain meds made me sick and really messed me up so I quit taking most of them while I was waiting for surgery. I also didn't take enough time off after surgery and wound up with some permanent nerve damage that affects my right leg and foot.

Take the time to heal and recover properly. Everything else can wait.

Keebs - nice pens -as always. Baby Groot does some fine work.

I'm off to the shop to continue Plan C on the lathe. If you hear a lot of cussing coming from this part of the country you will know it didn't go well.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Earl. This week is the toughest, waiting until surgery on Friday. And I'm off ibuprofen tomorrow or Monday, depending on when I get my prescription for something else to dull the pain. But yeah, I already decided there's no way I'm going to have the fancy hamper completed and carried into the house in August. It might be done in the shop before the end of the month, but I've got a 10# lifting limit for a couple weeks. Heck, that's not even a case of beer! "Honey! Fetch me a beer, would you? You know the doctor said I'm not supposed to lift!"


----------



## therealSteveN

Hopefully Ice can give you some relief Dave. I, like Earl, dislike the meds they tend to give this pain, and Ice is sometimes all that stands between me, and HELL.

My weight limit was a gallon of milk, roughly 8 pounds.

Life sux with back pain, and it sux worse on the week leading up to surgery, prayers your way Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Haven't tried ice, SteveN. Since most of the pain is caused by a nerve upstream getting pinched, sometimes it's pins and needles, sometimes it feels like I sprained my whole leg. At the moment it feels like I fell on my butt about 500 times today. But the problem is all coming from my back, which doesn't hurt at all, but if I bend way forward to open up the back of my spine, it helps.

I'm fine with the meds, it's just that with all the problems with opioids around here, they're reluctant to prescribe enough for a 280# guy to get real relief, since that would be enough to get a normal person pretty dang high. Oh well. I'll get through the next five days one way or another.


----------



## RyanGi

Temps finally came back down a little bit here and I got almost a full day in the shop. Put a good dent in the main part of the swap project. More to do, but it was a solid move forward today! And I've got a couple more days off so I'm hopeful it'll be close to all don't this week. Probably not, but I can hope!


----------



## pottz

yeah nice and cool here right now at 72 with a cool ocean breeze blowing.


----------



## RyanGi

Well it was 92 here today and I was thankful to have it! I do miss the coastal breeze…and the fog!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Haven't tried ice, SteveN. Since most of the pain is caused by a nerve upstream getting pinched, sometimes it's pins and needles, sometimes it feels like I sprained my whole leg. At the moment it feels like I fell on my butt about 500 times today. But the problem is all coming from my back, which doesn't hurt at all, but if I bend way forward to open up the back of my spine, it helps.
> 
> I'm fine with the meds, it's just that with all the problems with opioids around here, they're reluctant to prescribe enough for a 280# guy to get real relief, since that would be enough to get a normal person pretty dang high. Oh well. I'll get through the next five days one way or another.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave I also have pinched nerves from the swelling from both my stenosis, and also the straight up blown out discs. What the ice does is reduce the swelling that the injuries are causing, and it's when I 'm really swollen my pain is at it's worst. The ice offers me almost instant pain decrease, never makes me drugged out feeling, and cost me what I have paid for a stack of those jell packs that I keep in the freezer.

When I need one it is ready to go because I have 10 of them, and the cold lasts about 20 minutes, which coincides with the length of time they suggest using ice. If you do constant ice, you'll get frostbite, or at least it's cousin, and from that skin will breakdown, and that is ugly. However by reducing the swelling i can get back to sleep, or back to the shop, walk, normal people stuff. I just can't really lift much or I get my ass kicked. I usually can go for about 8 to 12 hours, depending on what I am doing.

I use these, but I got them back in 2019, so they may have new. or better now.

Between my Wife and I we use at least one a day. Ice is some of the best therapy out there, and once you own the packs, is almost free. I'm seriously arthritic, and most fo my joints rebel daily, it also helps there, but I guarantee it will help your back.

Seriously try some crushed ice wrapped in a towel, if it helps, order some of these packs.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes i take oxy for nerve damage and your right they are stingy with them :<((((((((((((

i need to go again right hand is always sleeping and left hand feels like i get shocked when i reach for something


----------



## HokieKen

There was a small welcoming committee when I got home from vacation yesterday.









Mmmm. Purple Cherokee egg sammich for breakfast


----------



## RyanGi

Ok, so tomato sandwiches aren't a super common thing out here. Being the land of salads and fiber, we pretty much just eat them that way. But I've seen a bunch of posts on here about tomato sandwich. So show me your favorite tomato sando 'recipe'. Ima try 'em out.


----------



## HokieKen

Warm southern style biscuit Ryan. Put some crunchy Peanut Butter on both halves and a big slice of a firm red slicer in the middle. Sounds strange but try and see.

You can see my breakfast fare during mater season. Fried egss, American cheese and tomato on wheat toast. Slather some mayo on if you like. Personally I prefer it without. Some bacon is a good add too.

For work lunches in the summer, I take homemade sandwich bread my mom makes, some thinky sliced deli turkey, swiss cheese and a jalepeno aoli spread and a mater. Couple slices of mater on the sammich and slice the rest on the side with some black pepper or basil.

Grilled cheese with thick sourdough and pepper jack cheese and a thick slice of a big red is another fave.

The BLT is a classic obviously but not a personal favorite. The texture of the lettuce tends to overshadow the texture if the mater rather than compliment it to me.

And if you need more, I can probably go on like Bubba about shrimp ;-)

Funny thing is, I don't eat my tomatoes on salad. It's a waste of s good tomato to me unless I'm just flush with em. I prefer cherrry or gtape tomatoes in salad and there's so many flavors in a salad that grocery store ones suit me fine in a salad.

Oh! Almost forgot egg salad and mater is another favorite. Either on wheat toast or rye.


----------



## duckmilk

Wish I had maters, the plant looks great but with this heat no fruit is being produced.


----------



## therealSteveN

We have maters out the wazzzooo. Wife is waiting, chomping at the bit. mostly green still, a few getting pinkish. She grows those little salad maters, the grape sized ones. They are about to overtake the house, nah neighborhood. Some of them are getting red. Peppers are coming along. Some Hungarian wax are making good, we had some on a pizza last night, tasty. Jalapeño, and Bell's are making well, just need more cooking time. The heat lately flipped the grow switch, and now heat with almost daily rains. It's GROW time….

Mostly eating Corn On the Cob though. All that early rain made some stupendous corn this year. White, bicolor, it's all good.


----------



## RyanGi

> Warm southern style biscuit Ryan. Put some crunchy Peanut Butter on both halves and a big slice of a firm red slicer in the middle. Sounds strange but try and see.
> 
> You can see my breakfast fare during mater season. Fried egss, American cheese and tomato on wheat toast. Slather some mayo on if you like. Personally I prefer it without. Some bacon is a good add too.
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm definitely trying those. The biscuit and PB sounds amazing!


----------



## duckmilk

The only ones growing are the grape sized ones, we've almost had a dozen of them so far )) Oh, and it was a volunteer plant from last year, interesting because the ones we planted this year are just … there.
We've had some good cucumbers though, another "interesting".


----------



## HokieKen

I have oodles of green ones right now. I figure in a week I'll be giving them away cause they'll be coming ripe faster than I can eat em  My FIL came and got a few green ones this evening cause he loves em fried. I never really cared for them that way though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Our neighbor hasn't had any maters to drop off for us so far this summer. I guess I shoulda made a nicer birdhouse for the ones she gave us last year.

Oh well. Sounds like I have three "orders" for birbhouses for this winter. Going to need to find another pallet or two once my back is better.


----------



## controlfreak

Oh fried green tomatoes, My wife makes the best. You gotta fry them in bacon grease.


----------



## JD77

> I'm definitely trying those. The biscuit and PB sounds amazing!


I've had crunchy PB on BLTs as well, but usually I opt for avocado instead.

I usually only do fried green tomatoes once a year some time in November, right after I harvest the last of the maters.


----------



## HokieKen

Maters are coming a little late this year here Dave so maybe your neighbor just hasn't gotten many yet. Last year they were very late, almost September, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## therealSteveN

OK, enough of this talk about Maters, let's talk about the true King of the Summer. CORN on the COB.










This is a bicolor from a place we have been buying at since we moved South of Dayton. As usual it's huge, tasty, sweet, and tender. Seriously some of the best corn I have ever had comes from this farm. The Chicken and Rice was pretty good too.


----------



## mikeacg

For all of you who have been whining about the heat, I thought I should share this little bit of "God's Country" with you…








Stay Frosty Gentlemen!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

Doesn't winter start on Sept 1 in the UP? Looks like you might have some wind chill as well. ;+P

Yesterday was 74 in in this part of Heaven (a.k.a Iowa).


----------



## mikeacg

Earl,

We had a high temp of 62 yesterday! That is a bit unusual but a welcome relief… We'll have snow soon enough and I have lots of work on the shop to get finished before then. I'm hoping to move up there full-time by the end of the month!

Mike


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> OK, enough of this talk about Maters, let s talk about the true King of the Summer. CORN on the COB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bicolor from a place we have been buying at since we moved South of Dayton. As usual it s huge, tasty, sweet, and tender. Seriously some of the best corn I have ever had comes from this farm. The Chicken and Rice was pretty good too.
> 
> - therealSteveN


*YUMMM MEEEE :<))))))))))))*


----------



## HokieKen

We're having a bit of a wet heat wave here. The heat we're used to in August but I got 2" in my rain gauge during the week I was gone to the beach and that's highly unusual. Normally August holds brown grass that need not be mowed. I spent all weekend dodging thunderstorms to get the knee-high crap in the backyard manageable. I also managed to totally destroy the beginnings of my swap project so I'm completely back to square one. At least I'm back at work though! :-/

SteveN - don't tell Earl but I LOVE me some fresh corn on the cob. There aren't a lot of farmers around here that sell it, most grow it to feed cattle. But it's available at market and I get some anytime I'm grilling. For yellow corn, I make a parmesan basil butter and coat it then grill it in the husk (or foil if the husks don't cooperate). For the sweet white stuff or the mixed stuff though, I'll just microwave it and then butter and salt it and go to town  Somehow though, when you cut it off the cob, it just isn't as good.

As long as I'm salivating anyway… I spent last week at the beach in SC. I will say that if I had to live in costal SC, I would be one seriously grumpy sumbich. Even worse than I already am. We went out one evening and I had to run my wipers on high to be able to see the road. It wasn't raining. I couldn't see anything through my glasses outdoors all week. Walking out to my truck to get something made me feel like I had just wrestled an eel in a vat of jello. In spite of all that though, my breakfast reminded me that there is something that nasty summer misery breeds that makes me glad that such climates exist. Fresh peaches 









I got about 5 lbs on the way down and they were yummy so I got 10 on the way to home to share with my mom. Unfortunately, they have a short shelf life. But damn they're good when they're good


----------



## therealSteveN

We have never done it, but a lot of folks around here will drive down to Ga when the peaches are ready, and buy bushels of them, bring them home and start processing them, jams, pies, freezing, or canning them fresh, and all sorts of sugary goodness. That one looks pretty good for this early. Working off this idea, Jungle Jims has taken to doing the driving for a lot of peeps. They always look expensive to me.

We just spend that time putting away jars of our own Strawberries, then in the fall a few maters, but mostly peppers. I seldom buy Jalapenos unless I need whole ones mid Winter to make poppers, ABT's and such. I have jars of pickled ones all year usually, and I love them on many, many, foods.


----------



## RyanGi

My wife makes jam mostly all summer, but the prices on fruit this year are out of control. Fuel prices and taxes, awesome…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I used to preserve a lot more back in MN, but then I had a salsa garden (tomatoes, onions, garlic, peppers) and a patch of rhubarb.

Here in NM, I'll buy a few bags of fresh-roasted green chiles in the fall, clean them up, and repackage them into a convenient size for us and pop them in the freezer, but in 2020 I did 6 different bags of chiles, and we just opened the second to last one last week. We use a steady stream of red chiles off the ristra, but since those are dried, it's just a matter of walking outside and picking a few good ones for whatever's cooking.

But the Velarde Fruit Basket is just an hour up the Rio Grande, and we'll make a couple trips up there every summer. Missed out on the first one of the summer due to my back, but we'll have at least two trips up there before they close in the fall. And yeah, fruit prices are way up. They lost a bunch of their harvest last year because they couldn't find anyone to pick the ripe fruit. Plus there were fires. Plus… well, I sure hope the 2020s turn a little less nasty one of these days.


----------



## pottz

wife bought a big box of peaches,cherries and pears from harry & david in oregon,very expensive but they have the best quality fruit there is.during the holidays ill order their royal riviera pears,super sweet and juicy.you can literally eat them with a spoon.


----------



## therealSteveN




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## therealSteveN




----------



## JD77

Well, well, well. What have we here?










We got hammered by a storm the other day and I've been rummaging through the neighborhood clean up piles. I may have to go back for a few more rounds.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice JD


----------



## duckmilk

I would definitely go back for more of that.

Off to NM tomorrow, see you guys next Tuesday! Oh, don't tell Nathan I'm gone, he'll steal my new gtinder.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well, well, well. What have we here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got hammered by a storm the other day and I ve been rummaging through the neighborhood clean up piles. I may have to go back for a few more rounds.
> 
> - JD77


Beautiful.


----------



## HokieKen

Who paid $100 for that?

I'll give you a hint; he's really good-looking and wears a green cape.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Off to NM tomorrow, see you guys next Tuesday!


Wave when you head past on 285, Duck. I'll be the guy walking around looking like a question mark.

Pretty good deal, Kenny.


----------



## RyanGi

Wow Kenny! Great find! Does it run 

JD that's awesome, definitely need more of that!

Hit a snag on the swap project today. Couldn't find a router guide bushing that I know I have. Spent waaay too much time looking before just ordering another one. Which will be here tomorrow. While I'm on shift. Sigh. Oh well, next week maybe…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Who paid $100 for that?
> 
> I'll give you a hint; he's really good-looking and wears a green cape.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's a good deal, maybe too good. You didn't buy it from this guy did you?


----------



## Lazyman

Ahhhhh. Successfully escaped the heat.










I was going fix it to make I right side up but it looks good either way.


----------



## pottz

> Who paid $100 for that?
> 
> I'll give you a hint; he's really good-looking and wears a green cape.
> 
> - HokieKen


well if it works youve earned an LJ'S *YOU SUCK !!!* award buddy. hey your not one of those smash and grab robbers that are all trendy these days ?


----------



## pottz

> Well, well, well. What have we here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got hammered by a storm the other day and I ve been rummaging through the neighborhood clean up piles. I may have to go back for a few more rounds.
> 
> - JD77


wow,save me a couple hundred board feet !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Ahhhhh. Successfully escaped the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going fix it to make I right side up but it looks good either way.
> 
> - Lazyman


kinda cool and freaky the way it is bud !


----------



## JD77

Went back and grabbed the rounds on either side of the one I grabbed earlier. Further up and it appeared to peter out and further down is was getting punky. Got a few more crotch pieces of another tree, too. Not sure what type cause I'm terrible at tree ID, but a soft hardwood with nice figure based on the test peice I grabbed earlier.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*KENNY YOU SUCK :<((((((((((*

Nathan in Pa. duck :<))))))


----------



## EricFai

Wow, Kenny, I'll be nice, great score.


----------



## EricFai

Nathan, great photo, with pretty sky's.


----------



## pottz

> Wow, Kenny, I ll be nice, great score.
> 
> - Eric


eric this is beerbq,nice guys finish last man.never show compassion !!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Now for the rest of the story ;-)

The Dewalt 735 has only been ised twice. But the guy said the rollers didn't have enough forcw to pull boards through without him pushing them. So he took the drive for the rollers apart and didn't find the problem. So he put all the parts in a box and put it on CL for $100.

So I rolled the dice a little bit. I'll have to put it back together and try to stumble on the problem along the way. But if I can get the rollers rolling, it's practically new for a Benjamin  So I may indeed suck. On the other hand I could just have 100 less dollars and a big yellow paperweight…


----------



## pottz

hey no big deal,you just dont drink beer for a few days,and your covered ! if thats even possible ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

You get one or two sets of blades with it Kenny? Even if everything else about it is junk, blades are something like $50 a set.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah I thought about that Dave. It has 2 sets of blades. I figure worst case I can sell the blades, the cutterhead, the rollers and the in/out feed tables and recoup my money. But from what I can tell, the issue has to be repairable. If the cutterhead is being driven then the power is there to drive the rollers. So the issue (if there even is one) can only be in the transmission between the motor and the roller sprockets. And there ain't anything in there I couldn't repair or machine a replacement for. And from google searching, it seems that a lot of folks try to engage the speed selector when the machine is idle and don't get it properly engaged. I'm hoping something like that will be the problem.

In any case, I have about 85% confidence I can get it running. So I figured it's worth some Saturday afternoon piddling with it to find out for $100.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah I thought about that Dave. It has 2 sets of blades. I figure worst case I can sell the blades, the cutterhead, the rollers and the in/out feed tables and recoup my money. But from what I can tell, the issue has to be repairable. If the cutterhead is being driven then the power is there to drive the rollers. So the issue (if there even is one) can only be in the transmission between the motor and the roller sprockets. And there ain't anything in there I couldn't repair or machine a replacement for. And from google searching, it seems that a lot of folks try to engage the speed selector when the machine is idle and don't get it properly engaged. I'm hoping something like that will be the problem.
> 
> In any case, I have about 85% confidence I can get it running. So I figured it's worth some Saturday afternoon piddling with it to find out for $100.
> 
> - HokieKen


i think you made a wise bet on this kenny.


----------



## Keebler1

Question is were the rollers moving and just not grabbing the board? Might be worth a shot at clesning them with some ipa before putting it all bac together to check it out


----------



## RichT

For $100, you still have room in the budget for a Byrd Shelix.

Just sayin'


----------



## therealSteveN

> I would definitely go back for more of that.
> 
> Off to NM tomorrow, see you guys next Tuesday! Oh, don t tell Nathan I m gone, he ll steal my new gtinder.
> 
> - duckmilk


Safe travels Duck.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Question is were the rollers moving and just not grabbing the board? Might be worth a shot at clesning them with some ipa before putting it all bac together to check it out
> 
> - Keebler1


Ding Ding Ding. I think this will probably prove out to be the correct answer. 735's are notorious for that. Keebs you drink the IPA, and use MS on the rollers. At least Kenny drinks that stuff.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny/ Yesterday moving some old stuff in the shop I came across a Byrd head for a 735 with bearings already pressed on, new in the box. I was going to flip it here, because I don't have any more 735's since I bought the Griz. Didn't know I had any more heads.

$350.00 plus shipping gets it. Looks like new ones are getting around $600.00


----------



## RichT

> Kenny/ Yesterday moving some old stuff in the shop I came across a Byrd head for a 735 with bearings already pressed on, new in the box. I was going to flip it here, because I don t have any more 735 s since I bought the Griz. Didn t know I had any more heads.
> 
> $350.00 plus shipping gets it. Looks like new ones are getting around $600.00
> 
> - therealSteveN


This could be a great deal, if it's an OEM diameter head.


----------



## RyanGi

Steven, is it the full sized diameter head?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Either one it's a great deal. You can adjust the gauge to match the 1/16" difference. Or 1/8"?? Can't remember I use the wifey digital gauge on mine and the smaller one hasn't ever bothered me.


----------



## controlfreak

Take it apart because its not feeding on its own? I would have waxed the table first.


----------



## EarlS

IIRC - I had a similar issue with my 735 after an incident with a knot or big chunk of wood that came off and get tangled up inside the rollers. Ultimately, found out that the gears/cogs are made out of cheap plastic and one of them was stripped so the roller would spin but when there was a load on it the roller would stop turning. Parts were readily available (and reasonably priced) from one of the online spare parts sites.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Take it apart because its not feeding on its own? I would have waxed the table first.
> 
> - controlfreak


What a deal Ken. I'm with controlfreak. My 734 quit feeding and I had to push the wood through. I did some reading and watched some videos. Before I did anything rash like take it apart, I cleaned the rollers, changed the blades and waxed the tray. Ran like a new one after that. But I'm quite sure you know all that, maybe the person you bought it from didn't. I was a rookie with planers then and sure didn't. Hopefully the former owner didn't do any damage taking it apart!


----------



## HokieKen

Thabks SteveN but I'll pass on the cutterhead. I've had my Delta for 7 years or so now and have never once wished I had anything other than the straight blades. I could see the advantage if I was in the SW with hard, silicated woods. But the stuff I work with normally is pretty cooperative. If I used it daily I could see the cost savings over time. But I probably use it 4 or 5 times a year so I'd never realize those savings on blades. Thanks for the offer though. It's a damn good deal for someone


----------



## HokieKen

> IIRC - I had a similar issue with my 735 after an incident with a knot or big chunk of wood that came off and get tangled up inside the rollers. Ultimately, found out that the gears/cogs are made out of cheap plastic and one of them was stripped so the roller would spin but when there was a load on it the roller would stop turning. Parts were readily available (and reasonably priced) from one of the online spare parts sites.
> 
> - EarlS


I'm figuring it's something along these lines. A little googling suggested this or busted bearing blocks are probably the worst-case causes. And his bearing blocks were in the box with the other parts and looked fine.

I did think about cleaning the rollers too but, they are also in the box of parts and I don't think that's the issue. They were extremely clean and not at all slick or glazed.

They guy I bought it from was an older gentleman who had bought it because he said he occasionally used fallen wood to make stuff for friends and family. He said after he bought it and only used it once before the warranty ran out he realized it was overkill for what he does. But after looking around his shop and seeing how meticulous and organized everything is, I have no concerns that there are any parts missing or that he damaged anything.

So, we'll see how it shakes out. I have far too much to do right now to even think about digging into it anytime soon. So it may be a month or two before I investigate in earnest. For the time being, I have to start over on my project for this swap…


----------



## RyanGi

StevenN I'm interested in that cutter head!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

SO you only suck at 85% for now :<))))))))


----------



## bndawgs

I'm wondering if he tried to use it in the cold? I've had issues where mine wouldn't feed when the rollers were super cold. Or he could have been trying to take too big of a cut. Either way, it should be an easy fix


----------



## HokieKen

> I m wondering if he tried to use it in the cold? I ve had issues where mine wouldn t feed when the rollers were super cold. Or he could have been trying to take too big of a cut. Either way, it should be an easy fix
> 
> - Steve


After a little googling this morning and looking over a parts drawing, I feel like it's either stripped plastic gears, the selector wasn't properly engaged, or the rubber part of the rollers isn't properly bonded to the roller shaft and is slipping under load. Since the rollers were turning with no load and the cutterhead rotates properly, I feel pretty confident it isn't and issue with the gearbox. And I don't see anything else in the system that would be costly or hard to replace. So I'm upping my confidence to 90%  And I doubt he was using it in the cold because his shop was well insulated and conditioned.


----------



## therealSteveN

> StevenN I'm interested in that cutter head!
> 
> - RyanGi


Ok Ryan. Lemme open it up, to make sure it is what it is. I bought a bunch of them long ago. 10 to 15 years I would think. I also had a pile of 735's. I thought they were all matched because most people wanted the Byrd head, so I sold them as pairs. The last 735 I had was sold off a few months ago, and evidently this was it's matching Byrd? That planer did just have straight knives, 3 pair IIRC. Like I said let me open it up. if it checks out I'll let you know.

It would be the original OEM, because back then, there wasn't a plan A and plan B, just a Byrd head. It would have had the bearings already pressed on, because all of them I bought came that way. I have appointments the rest of the week, so it will probably be the weekend at the earliest before I get back out there to root around.

Kenny before you tear into it, wax the tables, and clean the rollers with MS. That would take much less time, and statistically it's the issue.


----------



## HokieKen

Unfortunately it's already tore into SteveN. So I'll poke around and see if anything is obviously wrong before I put it back together and test it out.


----------



## therealSteveN

Gotcha.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## therealSteveN

Last night I went with the 2 is better than 1 school of thought. That Italian Beef and Noodles was the bomb too. We swapped the can of diced maters for a can of Rotel, added some kick. Yummy.


----------



## controlfreak

Take it apart because its not feeding on its own? I would have waxed the table first.


> Thabks SteveN but I'll pass on the cutterhead. I've had my Delta for 7 years or so now and have never once wished I had anything other than the straight blades. I could see the advantage if I was in the SW with hard, silicated woods. But the stuff I work with normally is pretty cooperative. If I used it daily I could see the cost savings over time. But I probably use it 4 or 5 times a year so I'd never realize those savings on blades. Thanks for the offer though. It's a damn good deal for someone
> 
> - HokieKen


I do okay with straight blades but I would love to have the smaller "chips" from the segmented cutters since I use a shop vac w/ dust deputy to collect. Those spaghettis shavings can get unruly. I rarely use it anymore since I prefer the quiet sound of my hand planes. So I just can't justify the cost to replace.


----------



## Lazyman

> Now for the rest of the story ;-)
> 
> The Dewalt 735 has only been ised twice. But the guy said the rollers didn't have enough forcw to pull boards through without him pushing them. So he took the drive for the rollers apart and didn't find the problem. So he put all the parts in a box and put it on CL for $100.
> 
> So I rolled the dice a little bit. I'll have to put it back together and try to stumble on the problem along the way. But if I can get the rollers rolling, it's practically new for a Benjamin  So I may indeed suck. On the other hand I could just have 100 less dollars and a big yellow paperweight…
> 
> - HokieKen


When my 735 won't pull board through it means the rollers are dirty. A quick wipe down with mineral spirits or DNA always fixes it.


----------



## therealSteveN

Statistically that is the fix.


----------



## RichT

The tie-in for this should be obvious, but in case it's not…

There's a percussionist banging on a Weber grill… Just sayin'


----------



## therealSteveN




----------



## HokieKen

Pretty cool Rich  I was never a big fan of their music but always liked that they were doing something unique.


----------



## therealSteveN

So that was music? Huh, who knew….

I can honestly say when I was young, and sometime frunk as a duck, that I never woke up with anyone who I wanted to run away from, or did I have the frequently mentioned "beer goggles"

I guess this leads me to wonder just how Frunk a person would need to be to do either? Occasionally walking, and not just in a straight line did seem problematic though. I used to take that as a sign, that driving was not in my best interest.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree SteveN. Truth is, "horny goggles" affected my judgement far more than beer goggles ever did ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GR8 PLAN HUH :<)))))))))


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeah I can relate to them, and they are definitely beer powered.

Good one Tony. Watch out for the Pit Bull….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yeah I can relate to them, and they are definitely beer powered.
> 
> Good one Tony. Watch out for the Pit Bull….
> 
> - therealSteveN


I CAN BRIBE pit bull with a little piece of steak :<))))


----------



## JD77

Had a pear tree taken down today and had the guy leave me some longer lengths to try milling up. The base of the tree was about 16 inches across. I've never tried getting boards, just turning blanks, so it will be interesting.










Update on the spalted oak and beech (I think) from the other day. All of the pieces were processed and heat treated in the oven for several hours to kill any bugs. Checking was minimal so I don't think it was a total waste if my time. The Harvey C14 bandsaw was incredible but I did have to take the blade off to clean it once because of the buildup of wet dust. It didn't struggle at all.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like there's some boards in there, JD.


----------



## EricFai

That should get you a few projects to start.


----------



## pottz

probably some good turning stock ?


----------



## JD77

Dave, a few board feet woyld be bice, but really it's for the practice.

Eric, between this tree and the recent storms, I have a plethora of small project starting material. I'm not sure I will be able to store it all.

Pottz, the guy said he left me three sections of crotch because he saw my pile of turning blanks from the other day.


----------



## pottz

> Dave, a few board feet woyld be bice, but really it s for the practice.
> 
> Eric, between this tree and the recent storms, I have a plethora of small project starting material. I m not sure I will be able to store it all.
> 
> Pottz, the guy said he left me three sections of crotch because he saw my pile of turning blanks from the other day.
> 
> - JD77


oh yeah that crotch wood is a turners gold ! thumbs up !


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pear is such beautiful wood! This will be great!


----------



## HokieKen

Pear is great for small projects but even better for turning JD  It's one of my favorite woods to turn and the grain can look nice in boards but it always looks better to me when it's round.


----------



## EarlS

Vacation day. Time to continue with Plan C. As a side note to folks with mini splits. Don't forget to clean off the fins on the condensor outside once a year. I had a puddle of water in the shop that looks like it came from the mini split. I'm guessing things froze up because there wasn't good air flow since the fins were really dirty. Also reminds me to clean off the screen inside.


----------



## RichT

> Pear is great for small projects but even better for turning JD  It s one of my favorite woods to turn and the grain can look nice in boards but it always looks better to me when it s round.
> 
> - HokieKen


Fruit woods are also pork's best friend when it comes to smoking. Back when I had my Klose pit, I used woods like apple and apricot to smoke butts and ribs.


----------



## Keebler1

When adding roundovers to edges do I sand to 220 then add them or add them then sand?


----------



## RyanGi

I round over first, then sand to blend.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, me too. You'll need to sand after roundover anyway to make the surfaces more uniform.


----------



## controlfreak

> Vacation day. Time to continue with Plan C. As a side note to folks with mini splits. Don t forget to clean off the fins on the condensor outside once a year. I had a puddle of water in the shop that looks like it came from the mini split. I m guessing things froze up because there wasn t good air flow since the fins were really dirty. Also reminds me to clean off the screen inside.
> 
> - EarlS


You need to be very careful on cleaning the fins outside, any forceful water jet could fold the fins over and that's not good. Not sure what the soap that the HVAC tech used but it was in a cup similar to to an ortho lawn fertilizer applicator.


----------



## Keebler1

New tool friday


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Keebler. I have often wished I had a small cordless router but still haven't pulled the trigger. It's hard when I already have 4 corded ones that work perfectly fine…


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, that cordless Milwaukee one keeps taunting me every time they run a free battery promo at HD.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, home from surgery. Everything went well. No lifting over 10# for a few weeks, but I'll just have to work on some carving for a while.


----------



## HokieKen

How are you supposed to pee Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Same as ever, Kenny. All over the floor. ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Glad to hear the surgery went well Dave. Now take it easy and do what the Doc said.


----------



## Keebler1

Glad to gear surgery went well.
I had to have the trim router for the swap project. All i have is a full size bosch and i dont want to try rounding over the edges with it.


----------



## controlfreak

Good deal Dave, take it easy and try not to sneeze.


----------



## bndawgs

Glad to hear that the surgery went well. I'd be tempted to have the doctor tell your wife no heavier than 2lbs, so you can't do any chores for a while


----------



## Keebler1

Sand to 189 grit or 220 grit?


----------



## adot45

More good wishes headed your way Dave, take it easy.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Spent morning today
getting some exercise. We cut cherry slabs for 4 hours. One log was over 30".


----------



## pottz

> Yep, me too. You ll need to sand after roundover anyway to make the surfaces more uniform.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 always.


----------



## pottz

> Sand to 189 grit or 220 grit?
> 
> - Keebler1


i go to 197-1/2 ;-))


----------



## EricFai

That's a stack of Cherry, nice.


----------



## splintergroup

Nice to hear you are healthy and alive Dave. Should have no problems with the #1, the world is your urinal. Can't lift over 10 lbs.? Just hang it out the door and don't splash on the wall.

Drooling over that cherry!
I'd love to have a nice saw like that, but then again there are no trees around here so there's that…


----------



## pottz

> Same as ever, Kenny. All over the floor. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LMAO-good to here your good and everything is still working normal dave.


----------



## Keebler1

Just put the first coat of shellac finish on my project how long till i can put the second coat on?


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you mixed the shellac yourself, you can put the second coat on now.

If it's premixed, depends on how long it's been sitting on the shelf. Normally a half hour is plenty, but if it's really old, it can take forever to set.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Nice to hear you are healthy and alive Dave. Should have no problems with the #1, the world is your urinal. Can t lift over 10 lbs.? Just hang it out the door and don t splash on the wall.
> 
> Drooling over that cherry!
> I d love to have a nice saw like that, but then again there are no trees around here so there s that…
> 
> - splintergroup


The saw belongs to the fellow that ran it. It cost $445 to cut the cherry for 4 hrs. That's what one slab sell for so it's pretty much break even the cherry logs were free. Saved from the burn pile.


----------



## Keebler1

Its zinsser shellac from box store Dave. Havent gotten into mixing my own yet as I dontnuse it that often. I still have some simple finish left from 6 or 7 years ago. I dont dona lot of flat work. Usually turn more nowadays


----------



## bigblockyeti

Glad you're home Dave, hopefully things will return to normal, a better normal, sooner than later. Got my brain MRI results and discussed with the ENT, everything looks normal and she thinks I have Meniere's disease which apparently little is known about. She already put me on a very high dose of oral steroids that decreased over 7 days, that did nothing but give me acne, make me really hungry and made it hard to sleep. I have zero vertigo or dizziness which is a prevalent symtom of Meniere's so I guess it could be more debilitating. The volume of my tinnitus goes from high to very high and it's constant but kids have taught me well to tune out almost anything. She felt a more direct steroid injection X3 into my cochlear could be of some benefit so I had a needle jammed through my eardrum into my head and had to hold still for 20 minutes while it did it's thing. She told me "oh, and don't swallow" right after the injection. She might as well have sat a chicken in front of me and told me not to think about chickens, it didn't work and steroids ingested via your eustachian tube are particularly unsavory. I get to do it again on Tuesday and Friday so I've got that to look forward to. Not sure if the steroids or Unisom messed with my stomach but I've had 11 hiccup episodes since 2am lasting between 20-35 minutes each.

But hey, I'm firing up the grill Sunday for ribs and there will be beer, or margaritas (probably both) so I can stop worrying about my ailments and look forward to all the kids being out of the house most of the day starting in just 60 hours from right now!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Zinsser started putting dates on their cans at some point, Keebs. But you probably just need to touch it to see if it's dry yet.

Thanks, fellas. The saw I mailed to Montana a month ago today made it back to my door today, marked $36 postage due, because the label my local shipping place put on it fell off. Course that's heavier than I'm supposed to be lifting, but I'll take it to them on Monday and see how their customer service is. Maybe get someone to give me a hand with it. Also will need to open it and inspect it, because there's a rattle in there that didn't used to be there. Oh well, at least I got the saw back, eventually.

Yeti, good luck with that.


----------



## EricFai

And folks wonder why I have issues with the pistol service now a day's. Good to hear you got the saw back Dave.


----------



## RyanGi

Glad to hear it went well Dave. Heal up!


----------



## pottz

holy [email protected]#t yeti i sure hope what there doing is gonna help or thats a lot to go through for nothing man.ill keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.id make those margs real strong i think !


----------



## Keebler1

Just turned the piece over after putting 2 coqts shellac on the bottom and sides. It is a little rough so I know I am gonna need to run over it with 600 grit sandpaper. Will i need to apply a third coat after or should it be good?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I do two coats, sand back with 400, then a coat or two more (go by look to decide if 1 will do it or not), and rub lightly with a brown paper bag, then maybe one more or not, depending on how it feels and whether I'm following with a wax or not.


----------



## RyanGi

…what Dave said. That's pretty much how I do shellac too…


----------



## Keebler1

Ok second coat on both sides. Will go over it with 600 grit tomorrow. Hopefully it only needs 1 more coat if that cause I dont have much more time to finish.


----------



## Lazyman

> How are you supposed to pee Dave?
> 
> - HokieKen


 I guess his sweetie will be doing the heavy lifting for a while.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave good to hear the surgery is behind you.  Hope the healing process goes smoothly. I had my MRI Friday early, results are nothing is better, so I have 2 distinct surgical points, spanning from My Thoracic spine to my Sacrum. My Surgeon has to figure out the best way to approach it. I'm hoping it can be done all at once. I'd rather just one recovery than 2

So essentially T 7 to S1










George, nice pile of Cherry. Are ya eyeballing it into tabletops yet?


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeti, hoping it doesn't progress.

My BIL, Sisters Hubby, has it. He's up and down with it, seems for him extreme temps set him off as much as anything, so really hot or cold he does a lot of sitting around, taking it easy. Mild temps, he's still hard for me to keep up with him. Plus looking up, just plain sux for him. Instant pain, and head swims. He's tried a lot of treatments, and hasn't found the Golden Goose. For him, a severe restriction of dietary salt has helped as much as any medications. He was doing a lot of Steroids, and started to resemble the Michelin Man, so he's pretty strict with them now. He says it's more about the Doctor treating you than anything. A lot of Doctors try to fix it, and it's that case of "Practicing medicine" so he isn't trying any cutting edge stuff, he says he's tired of getting cut.

Write down everything, what you did, what you ate, keep track of your life for a while. If you feel like Chit, pretty soon you'll see things in common, same as feeling better. Then you make a list of what works, and doesn't. I think it's a case of being an individual. He's said many times that is "supposed" to make me better, but it made "Me" worse.

Praying for ya. He's said a lot of times he wouldn't wish it on his worst thought of politician…. For him that is like a super enemy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks for the info and well wishes Steve.

I think I've got a good doc, my BP is at the upper range of safe but she feels lower would be better, also mentioned salt too as well as diuretic reduction. I can do a better job with my salt intake but if I don't have coffee, someone will die. I'm too cheap to start eating more with steroids so my weight fluctuates mildly and only with my activity level. The more I'm doing, especially outside the less I notice it, I suspect just a case of staying busy. Working/playing on the computer the tinnitus seems particularly loud and annoying. I haven't been cut on yet and really don't want to be unless a few docs are involved and we have a pretty good idea of what the results will be. Recording my diet and activity is probably a good idea, I'm not great with manually writing things down but a voice note on my phone, if I could figure out such a thing, would take 10-15 seconds at the end of the day.

I hope your back situation is a little more transparent to the docs and they can get you all squared away.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe instead of pet thread …....... I should have started back surgery thread as I need to go in after summer over :<(((


----------



## bigblockyeti

Aw heck, I'm sure there's plenty of us that have something wrong, it could be a thread about all ailments. Like the airing of grievances on Seinfeld, just hang it all out there.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, we're old farts. But I now have a clock for gettin back in the shop. Not supposed to lift stuff more than 10# until after my follow up in 2 weeks, but I may turn a folding walking cane / stool. I got some hardware for those almost a year ago, and it never made it to the top of my todo list. Maybe that's something I can do without hurting myself….


----------



## Keebler1

Dave can you link that hardware for the cane/stool?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Aw heck, I m sure there s plenty of us that have something wrong, it could be a thread about all ailments. Like the airing of grievances on Seinfeld, just hang it all out there.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


ok i start my pecker is small :<)))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yeah, we're old farts. But I now have a clock for gettin back in the shop. Not supposed to lift stuff more than 10# until after my follow up in 2 weeks, but I may turn a folding walking cane / stool. I got some hardware for those almost a year ago, and it never made it to the top of my todo list. Maybe that's something I can do without hurting myself….
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


don't push it buddy the doc did his job now you must how about a puzzle? :<))))))


----------



## JD77

Aaaaarrrggggh!

My main swap item just died. This is bad.


----------



## Keebler1

What happened to it? I take it theres no way to save it? I know someone who can get you some pretty cool bottle stopper blanks fairly quick if thats the route you want to go dm me or email me at [email protected]l.com


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebs, you can either go off the rack or bespoke - I went bespoke and had a buddy with an end mill drill and tap the holes in the nut (pretty excessive, but he enjoyed it). First one will be for me, and I'll make a second one for him once I've got the bugs worked out.

Spent the morning in the shop. Cleaned a little. Cut down the piano hinges for the doors on the fancy hamper and filed the cut ends clean. Then completely disassembled the plane for the Handplanes of Your Dreams Secret Santa and made a list of which parts I can repair, and which I have to completely replace. And put in an order for some 3/32 O-1 steel for making the replacements and got all the loose crap brushed off the parts I'll be cleaning up and repairing. Tomorrow I should be able to pick up my rusty-tools-cleaning-kit (or ask my sweetie to help get it up onto the bench now that I've got a clean spot) and get things soaking in degreaser, and maybe out of the evaporust by the end of the week.

Hacksawing the cuts I need to make in 3/32 O-1 is probably going to be strenuous, so I'll leave that for next week. Have to build a jig for drilling and tapping two holes accurately, so that'll be some light, fiddly work to keep me occupied.


----------



## Keebler1

Is there a kit for the seat Dave? I could always figure out a way with wood but it wouldnt fold like that one


----------



## DavePolaschek

There's a pattern somewhere for how to cut the leather. I just bought a side of a cow from Tandy Leather that I'll get a few seats out of. Here's the complete instructions including patterns for the leather.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Dave


----------



## bndawgs

Random question..

Do any of you guys wear a silicon wedding ring at any time?


----------



## Keebler1

Never have. I believe ive tried one my wife bought but it didnt fit or she asked if i wanted one and i told her no. I just wear my regular wedding ring


----------



## bndawgs

I normally wear my regular one. But I'm looking at a silicone one for when I play baseball with the boys.


----------



## controlfreak

Lost my wedding ring in my first year. I went without 35 years or so and while walking through a store she snatched one off a display and put it on and said "it fits". Been wearing it ever since.


----------



## JD77

So many conversations, I'm confused!

Thanks for the offer Keebs, but I've already pivoted to some other small turning ideas.

Yeah, the project is irreparable. It was a multi layer glue-up that I had been working on off-an-on for several weeks. Very frustrating.

Dave, I'm glad you are feeling good enough to plan on overworking yourself, but I hope your honey can keep you from hurting yourself.

Steve, both my wife and I wear silicone rings on occasion, like the gym or doing yard work. I lost my first wedding band raking leaves. Must have come off when I pulled off my gloves. Never did find it even with a metal detector. I do think the silicone rings are sweatier, so it's not an all the time thing.


----------



## pottz

havn't worn a ring in probably 20 years.used to when we went out but thats it.cant stand jewelry of any kind.no watches either.


----------



## HokieKen

Well another day I hoped to spend a good bit of in the shop is gone with no shop time. I may be hitting etsy for this swap by the time it's all said and done…


----------



## pottz

got a spatch cocked chicken in the smoker thats just about ready to come out.a nice warm summer night here in socal.


----------



## RyanGi

I wear my wedding ring on a chain around my neck ever since I tried to throw it away in a latex glove I took off my sweaty hand 20 years ago at work. Lots of guys on shift wear silicon rings for all the right reasons, I tired one once and it didn't do it for me. To each their own.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm hoping to get some time tomorrow to work on my swap items. I'm reminded why these swaps are so stressful. I don't know how you guys who make stuff for other people can do it. I couldn't even imagine having to build a dresser or something like that for a paying customer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, JD. After my first back surgery, on a Thursday, I was back at work for a half-day on Monday. Boss tried to chase me home, but I pointed out I was less likely to hurt myself in the office than going home and doing stuff there.

Sorry about the exploded project. Learning experience?

Took it pretty easy this afternoon. Found a few more plane parts that won't need replacing, or which can serve as good templates for making new parts, plus took all the mailing labels and "postage due" marker bits off the saw transport box so I can relabel it on Monday and get it shipped off to Bob for sharpening. Probably with someone other than USPS this time, and definitely not Parcel Select.

My sweetie and I don't wear wedding rings. I wear watches because if I don't, I find I spend more mental effort tracking time in my head than I'd like to. By wearing a watch, I lose track of time except when I look at my wrist.

Steve, most of what I make is either for friends, swaps, or the shop. But I'm slowly getting confident enough to build furniture for myself. But I've found swaps to be great practice, and if I try something beyond my abilities, the guy on the other end will probably understand. But I also have zero paying customers, other than the neighbors who get birdhouses and pay me in fresh maters, which are due any day now.

Speaking of any day now, I think tomorrow afternoon my sweetie's going to help me move my chop saw outside so I can chop cholla canes into 2", 4", and 6" lengths for future bowls. Got the buckets all lined up, and a mouse is living somewhere in the cholla pile, so it needs to get processed.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave Ill take some 5" cholla pieces for pen blanks if you can spare some. Will be a couple of weeks before i can pay you for them or we can work out some kinda trade.

Spent most of the day at my brothers commencement ceremony and workong at the church but I did get my project sanded woth 600 grot and a third and what will have to he the final coat of shellac. Will go over with a paper bag next friday before pics and boxing up


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll see what I can set aside for you, Keebs. Small or medium flat rate?


----------



## RyanGi

Tomorrow is day 2 (of probably 4) of finish for the last part of the swap project! Pretty excited about that. I'm happy with how's it's gone together at this point. I've got a couple other projects I'm spraying out at the same time, which is gonna make for a long, often interrupted, day…but I've actually gotten to the point I somewhat enjoy the finishing process. Getting a turbine sprayer sure changed that tune for me a couple years ago. It's nice to have at least a little bit of confidence that it's gonna come out the way I want it to! That wasn't the case before the turbine, I can tell you that…


----------



## RichT

> got a spatch cocked chicken in the smoker thats just about ready to come out.a nice warm summer night here in socal.
> 
> - pottz


That's my favorite way to cook birds. Do you put anything under the skin like herbed butter?


----------



## pottz

> got a spatch cocked chicken in the smoker thats just about ready to come out.a nice warm summer night here in socal.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s my favorite way to cook birds. Do you put anything under the skin like herbed butter?
> 
> - Rich


no just did a rub.smoked with cherry wood.came out real nice.the breast meat was nice and juicy which for chicken it always seems to be dry as hell.


----------



## JD77

Dave, I always try to do something new for each swap and not just because I am shipping whatever crap comes out to an unsuspecting recipient. In this case, I was laminating lots of thin straps. I waffled between using a form to glue everything in one shot and a slow buildup of layers. I chose the latter. I'll try again at some point, but there really isn't time for this swap. I pretty much need to wrap everything up this weekend.

I was able to whip out some smaller items to fill the box along with my original "extras", but I am little disappointed there is no big theme item. I have one more thing to finish tomorrow and then I can ship.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Random question..
> 
> Do any of you guys wear a silicon wedding ring at any time?
> 
> - Steve


Because of my arthritis I'd rather still be able to do things like Woodworking, and other fine motor skills than wear a ring. After 42 years if she doesn't know I love her, I don't think a ring is gonna matter. I haven't worn one for almost 25 years. I've never been a jewelry person, but I wore my ring when I could (job related) until I started having pain and swelling of just that finger. Checked it all out with the Docs thinking something was wrong, they suggested taking it off. I did with Wife clearance, and that issue went away in less than 2 weeks. All of them are in bad shape, but I can use them. I don't know if the silicone is supposed to combat the arthritis issues? I'll probably stay as I am, married without hardware, but I know I'm married, and act like it.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Aw heck, I m sure there s plenty of us that have something wrong, it could be a thread about all ailments. Like the airing of grievances on Seinfeld, just hang it all out there.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ok i start my pecker is small :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


LOL can't believe that just laid there without comment. I laughed so hard I hurt my back.

Evidently Dave and Kenny require assistance peeing.

OK I'm gonna go with it's 3:30 AM, and I'm short on sleep with the back going off like the 4th of July. I'm sitting here with an ice pack on it right now, waiting for a pill to kick in. So I'm a bit more goofy than normal.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeti. When I said BIL was riding hard on his Sodium intake, they pitched the salt shakers. He doesn't eat any fast food, or stuff from a box or package. All fresh veggies, NO SALT ADDED.

The fastest way to get a mindset for this is look at the DAILY recommended dose of Sodium, and just read any 3 labels of stuff you regularly eat. I would bet you are over your daily recommended with just 3 items. He tries to have a negative Sodium intake. It's kinda hard work, but he can't control the weather, but he can control his Sodium. Gives him a feeling like he's helping himself, and that positive mindset helps in hot and cold weather.


----------



## Keebler1

Small flat rate Dave


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got it Keebs. See if today ends up being the process cholla day or not. Sounds like there may be other plans afoot. Apparently there are a few things we didn't do during my five weeks of bad back, and some of them need doing.

So Kenny, when ya gonna give me that first S?


----------



## Lazyman

I wore a ring every day for the last. 35+ years but I had a bad catch that scared the bejevus out of me last year when the gouge I was using slapped my ring finger against the tool rest hard enough to collapse it. The ring actually protected my knuckle from damage but It fits tight as it is so I don't want to risk crimping around my finger where it will have to be cut off so I now remove it when I'm in the shop and especially when turning.

Back to beer

Kaaterskill Krush IPA in Woodstock Pub in , you guessed it, Woodstock, NY. I normally would not have tried a fruit enhanced beer but the fruit actually worked pretty well with the citra hops.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm doing Dogfish Head's Slightly Mighty IPAs this weekend. My britches feel like they've been shrinking lately so I figure it's best to deny myself for a couple of weeks until I have swap beers to sample. Maybe by then my pants will expand back to their normal size.

In all sincerity, it is a good choice if you're watching calories or carbs but don't want to give up completely on decent beer. It beats the hell out of Mich Ultra…

I'm about to clean up the shop a bit and get restarted on my swap project. I got most of the yardwork done but a storm is brewing so I'm going inside for the rest of the day.


----------



## HokieKen

I went with a Tungsten Carbide wedding band because it will shatter rather than crimping around my finger. And if my finger were to swell, it could be cracked with a pair of pliers rather than having to be cut off.

But in 14 years I've had it replaced twice already and the third one has been cracked for a couple of years now.









It has a free lifetime replacement warranty but I figure there ain't much point until it breaks to a point beyond being able to be worn again.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No cholla today. We went to town to get second breakfast and then do some grocery shopping. Between that and doing too much yesterday, I was wiped out and took a nap this afternoon. Guess that's a good use of a Sunday.


----------



## Keebler1

Great use of a Sunday Dave. Im about to go to sleep before work. Habe to be 377 miles away by 1030 tomorrow morning. Glad I went in to sleep in the truck cause I picked another clog in my prusa 3d printer


----------



## therealSteveN

> No cholla today. We went to town to get second breakfast and then do some grocery shopping. Between that and doing too much yesterday, I was wiped out and took a nap this afternoon. Guess that's a good use of a Sunday.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Too much is written about how much we produce, and not nearly enough on how many really good naps we get in. I say embrace the nappage. Probably just the inner fail safe is working, you were getting rambunctious too fast and your brain went overdrive, and said Whoooa there fella, lay down, lets talk about this schedule you want me to keep.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny I have many images of injuries I saw in the ER stuck in my head, but in my top 3 is a machinist who got his ring finger into a lathe piece, finger was goners, ring still on somehow, and it was still hanging by the smallest piece of tissue. Spindled, folded and manipulated just didn't cover it.

He came in with hopes because the tissue was still attached that we could just put it all back in place. Even the hand institute down in Lexington Ky couldn't do anything with it. We used to send them a lot of potential work. Wasn't anyone good enough in Ohio, Indiana or surrounding to do the work back then.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah my ring always comes off when I'm working on either of my lathes. But there are times when I don't think to take it off so I tried to pick the best option for just-in-case and hope I never prove it out.


----------



## pottz

you guys and your rings.how the hell you gonna find the hot ones with a ring on-lol. well yes i joke,i aint rich and have a pot belly with little hair left so that is only a dream ! but i dont wear jewelry period.the wife never cared about it so i just never did.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i just enjoyed a pony bottle of rolling rock I'm not supposed to drink but *F* em right will never kill me :<)))))


----------



## mikeacg

Must ship by 8/29? Holy Crap! I'd better get busy!!!

Mike


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Must ship by 8/29? Holy Crap! I d better get busy!!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


NP as your gifts are always top of the line :<))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Next time have a horse bottle Tony. A pony is too small ;-)

Yeah Mike, I'm with you. The ship date is creeping up and I had figured on being ready to ship before now and I'm basically at square one on my project :-( I haven't even bought beer!!

I stopped by my 'mater patch this morning to grab one for my lunch. I was tickled to see that one of my Cherokee Purples was ready  I had no idea it was going to be such a butthole…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Next time have a horse bottle Tony. A pony is too small ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


your right Kenny after 7 more i will buy adult size bottles* LOL :<))))))))*


----------



## Keebler1

I have to polish my swap item. My wife is picking the veer this week. She goes by what I say I like. The scary part about my swap item will be shipping costs since it is gonna have to go in a pretty big box….I still havent learned to make my projects fit a flat rate box


----------



## JD77

That's easy Keebler, just break it at the last minute and throw together a bunch of small items. The earlier you start, the larger your item and the more you pay to ship, unless of course you overshoot and pay to overnight it. There is a sweetspot to start about three weeks out. Kenny and Mike are just a few days behind!


----------



## EarlS

Well - Plan C appears to have worked, mostly. Got a couple of issues that resulted from the chuck wobble (can't call it runout when it is so pronounced) that will need some adjusting.

Yesterday afternoon the mini-split started dripping. Looks like I will have to get into it and check the drain line to see if it is plugged. The coils were wet but not frozen so I'm hoping that a plugged drain is all that needs attention.

Keebler - I might have to use a box for the beer and another for the swap project. Neither one of them will be flat rate.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> So Kenny, when ya gonna give me that first S?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm waiting to get one more S and R so it's not so evident who the first pairing was ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

This guy thinks of everything. I seem to remember he likens early reveals to a ruined Christmas. That is some serious stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Not only are reveals earlier than Christmas, they're more fun ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

)) I gotta admit getting a box of beer is one of those you can't hardly go wrong kinda gifts.

Way better than dress socks, and underwear. Never understood giving people stuff they have to have?


----------



## therealSteveN

My Kind of Church service. Good old Father Letsgetdrunk.





































A bonus snap for you guys with a CNC looking for something extra to throw into the extra gift allocation, maybe? Nothing says it better than coasters.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## pottz

> ...
> So Kenny, when ya gonna give me that first S?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I m waiting to get one more S and R so it s not so evident who the first pairing was ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


deadline is coming.man i ve been done for a month and a half and still havn't shipped.just gotta get the most important part…..the beer !!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I m waiting to get one more S and R so it s not so evident who the first pairing was ;-)


Yeah, at least I didn't use Parcel Select on my swap package, so someone actually has an R. The saw I sent to Bob for sharpening spent an entire month in the hands of the USPS when sent parcel select, before being returned to my door postage due $36.

Luckily, part of the problem was my shipper, who apparently was printing badly formatted labels, so they refunded that entirely when I dropped it off again today Priority Mail. Really gotta either find a local saw sharpener or learn to do it myself, but I figure I've got one more big miter saw for Bob to sharpen yet.

No other shop time today. Was just kinda wiped out. Guess healing takes energy.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Guess healing takes energy.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ding ding ding we have understanding.

Yep coupled with age and it's a recipe for disaster for some who remember the old days, and try to talk themselves into thinking that nothing has changed. My last surgery was only 8 years ago, but since them I'm a different issue of myself than I was then. Hell back then I hardly knew what a nap felt like, now I'm logging 20 good hours a week during "awake time"

When was your last surgery Dave?


----------



## duckmilk

Take care of yourself Dave, recovery will come sooner. I waved at you when I was going through NM, but I guess you couldn't see me from Roswell.


----------



## RyanGi

So, I shot the rest of the swap project today with GF High Performance. I did some oil and then shellac first, because I like the way that plays out, but MAN, that High Performance is pretty amazing! First time using it, since I usually just shoot shellac and lacquer, but it lays down so nice and easy. It'll definitely be in my cabinet from now on!


----------



## pottz

i love all the GF products,ive mostly used their oil based finishes.love there stains although i dont stain much.a lot better than mincrap !


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. Last surgery was five years ago. Who'd a figured I'd get five years older in that time?!

Guess I missed you, Duck. Might've been taking a nap.


----------



## pottz

well hopefully buddy this is your last surgery huh !


----------



## EarlS

Dave - remember you are 5 years older as you go thru recovery. I'll bet you didn't realize you had so many moms on LJ.

Ryan - Is GF High Performance just for spraying or can it be used to wipe or brush on? I typically use Seal-a-Cell and follow with Arm-R-Seal. Biggest problem is that Arm-R-Seal starts setting up in the can if it is stored for more than a few months. Seal-a-Cell will get thick and gooey if it is stored more than a few months as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Where do you store Arm-R-Seal Earl? I bought a can over a year ago and just opened it a couple of weeks ago and it seemed fine. Maybe the cold Iowa winters are unfriendly to it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, that's why I often refer to my LJs buddies as "all you mothers." ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I store it in the shop along with the rest of the finishes, glue, stains, etc. The shop has a mini-split so it is A/C in the summer and heat in the winter. I'm wondering if I got an old can. I've noticed that some of the Amazon sellers appear to be selling old inventory. I got some of the dark Titebond that was in terrible shape. I found out that it was past its shelf life which was why the seller had a lower price on it.


----------



## Lazyman

Don't forget to put the lids back on Earl. 

I hate Titebond. Its shelf life sucks. I've had it go bad before the code date which is 2 years, IIRC. In contrast, my gallon of Elmers wood glue is 8 years old and still works fine.

Should be back home today. Looks like we stayed away long enough for the 100° temperatures to finally be gone. I need to get to work on my my swap project or I may be shipping what I receive with some beer from TX.


----------



## controlfreak

Been thinking about trying out old fashioned hide glue after a recipe dropped out of the book "Joined". I am not sure why, lately all I make are windows that don't get glued


----------



## pottz

> Where do you store Arm-R-Seal Earl? I bought a can over a year ago and just opened it a couple of weeks ago and it seemed fine. Maybe the cold Iowa winters are unfriendly to it?
> 
> - HokieKen


try bloxygen i found it works quite well.


----------



## RichT

> try bloxygen i found it works quite well.
> 
> - pottz


+1. For varnish, Bloxygen works. I dug out a five year-old can of Waterlox a while back that was like new after being stored with Bloxygen.

What Bloxygen does not do is halt evaporation. Varnish is high in solvents, so that's not a problem, but for products like Osmo with very low solvent levels it is. I tried Bloxygen for Osmo but still had the finish skin over due to evaporation. I tried using Stop Loss bags and they work perfectly.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Dave - remember you are 5 years older as you go thru recovery. I ll bet you didn t realize you had so many moms on LJ.
> 
> Ryan - Is GF High Performance just for spraying or can it be used to wipe or brush on? I typically use Seal-a-Cell and follow with Arm-R-Seal. Biggest problem is that Arm-R-Seal starts setting up in the can if it is stored for more than a few months. Seal-a-Cell will get thick and gooey if it is stored more than a few months as well.
> 
> - EarlS


Way too much air in that can. Try putting what remains after you are done using the next can you buy into Stop loss bags. You'll become a believer.


----------



## therealSteveN

A friend took a snapshot of this after seeing it driving down a back road in Ga. He emailed it to me. I found it funny. Truly you could swap out the Prez face, and insert any of them, and it would apply.


----------



## therealSteveN

Anybody like a Baloney sammich? Some uptight people call it Bologna.

Todays lunch was a bunch of slices of a locally sourced Garlick Baloney, thrown on the pellet grill. Only needed to cook at 300 for a minute or so, but I got it all smoky before throwing it in. Just know you want a quality Baloney, and it deserves good bakery bread. I like something crusty. A few slices of some smoky Gouda topped them off….

It got smoked enough to really know it wasn't some old Baloney you heated up in the microwave, and it was *GOOD*. Sorry no pics this time. We ate the evidence before I thought of pics. :-(

Tonight is a half Pork Loin, rubbed with Dijon mustard and a new spice mix Kindreds, Garlic and Herb. Plan is some baked beans, and some form of tater. Out of corn right now, going to the market tomorrow.  Will report on success or not of dinner.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I find it unironic that states where weed is legal are more likely to vote dope.

Ribs are on the grill at 280° and I'm in no hurry, I hope they turn out good, the rest of the day has been poo so far.


----------



## HokieKen

There are few meats I dislike but Bologna is one of em. The gritty texture is like somebody in my face explaining what it's made from at the top of their lungs with each bite. Blech.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fresh mater and boloney with mayo, doesn't get much better than that. Good boloney is different than the mass produced stuff for $0.79/package (2020 dollars), they use only top choice lips & aholes with no beak or hoof fillers.


----------



## bndawgs

> Anybody like a Baloney sammich? Some uptight people call it Bologna.
> 
> Todays lunch was a bunch of slices of a locally sourced Garlick Baloney, thrown on the pellet grill. Only needed to cook at 300 for a minute or so, but I got it all smoky before throwing it in. Just know you want a quality Baloney, and it deserves good bakery bread. I like something crusty. A few slices of some smoky Gouda topped them off….
> 
> It got smoked enough to really know it wasn t some old Baloney you heated up in the microwave, and it was *GOOD*. Sorry no pics this time. We ate the evidence before I thought of pics. :-(
> 
> - therealSteveN


Reminds me of the story my dad told me when he used to work on the highways in PA way back when. He would bring a baloney sandwich to work with him and he would fry the meat on the side of the big boilers they used to have out there with them.


----------



## pottz

> There are few meats I dislike but Bologna is one of em. The gritty texture is like somebody in my face explaining what it s made from at the top of their lungs with each bite. Blech.
> 
> - HokieKen


havn't had bologna since i was a kid but do like mortadella.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anybody like a Baloney sammich? Some uptight people call it Bologna.


Yep. Get a single slice running about 1/3 pound, cut at the deli, then fried in cast iron until both sides are delicious and brown, and the middle remains pink and tasty. Slap it on a slice of hearty homemade bread, and if you passed your most recent cholesterol test, toss on a slice of American cheese too.

We went for more healthy treats today. Drove up to the Fruit Basket in Velarde, NM. Peaches, nectarines, and cherries are in. Plus a few early apples which went into the blackberry cider. Tasty stuff!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Get a single slice running about 1/3 pound, cut at the deli, then fried in cast iron until both sides are delicious and brown, and the middle remains pink and tasty. Slap it on a slice of hearty homemade bread, and if you passed your most recent cholesterol test, toss on a slice of American cheese too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That's about how my wife likes it but instead of cheese with sauteed onions and stadium mustard (for the uninitiated, stadium mustard is yellow mustard with lots of cigarette ashes mixed in).


----------



## RyanGi

Earl- here's the link to the GF site with info. You can apply it by hand.

https://generalfinishes.com/wood-finishes-retail/water-based-topcoats-and-sanding-sealer/high-performance-polyurethane-water

+1 on Bloxygen. Amazing stuff. I use that stuff on literally everything. I leave two cans of it in the bench and just spray it into whatever I just used. I figure, it can't hurt. And I feel like I get great shelf life from the stuff I use it on.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i ask on the patio and i will try here anyone here ever use the glue bot i need to get new bottles as mine have very thick glue in so now in trash can where they belong :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> i ask on the patio and i will try here anyone here ever use the glue bot i need to get new bottles as mine have very thick glue in so now in trash can where they belong :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


came here first so ill answer here.yes i have one and they work great.but the first time i bought one it sucked big time.then someone said oh you didn't get a the original.make sure it's a genuine glue bot.so i bought another and it works great buddy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got three GlüBots. They're great, as long as you get the second generation. There always seems to be one seller clearing out old ones on Amazon for cheap, so my rule when buying is to buy the ones priced in the middle of the pack, rather than the cheapest. Sometimes you can tell from the pictures, but I got one that was an old bot with a new picture. Returned it: "not the pictured item." Amazon gave me back my money and told me to keep it. With new tops it works fine.

Or buy direct from FastCap - it'll be a little more expensive, but you'll know you're getting the newest model.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thank you, guys, i love fastcap items

*WOW* not paying over 30.00 for shipping of 19.00 worth items :<(((((((((((


----------



## Lazyman

I've had a GlüBot for at least 6 years I think. Works great.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Speaking of bologna, apparently smuggled chubs are now a problem.

Yeah, Tony. Their shipping is steep. I bought a few bottles and what's probably a lifetime supply of caps and tips in order to hit the free shipping mark.

There are plenty of good sellers on Amazon, though. Just a few scumbags, so if you do buy there and get old ones, report the bastards and get them shut down.


----------



## pottz

wow, yeah we dont want a bunch of bologna addicts here do we ? how crazy is that !


----------



## Lazyman

> Been thinking about trying out old fashioned hide glue after a recipe dropped out of the book "Joined". I am not sure why, lately all I make are windows that don t get glued
> 
> - controlfreak


I've never made my own but I use liquid hide glue quite often and love it. The only downside is that you may have to warm it slightly before use to re-liquefy it. Old Brown Glue in particular tends to to gel, especially in cooler weather so you have to plan ahead a little and drop the glue bottle in some hot tap water for about 10-15 minutes so it will flow. The Titebond LHG is a little less likely to need to be warmed up than the OBG but in cold weather it will benefit from warming it up as well. TB LHG is also much cheaper than OBG. You will extend the life of LHG by storing it in the fridge so you will obviously need to warm it up to use it.

I also like using hot hide glue but it requires even more planning so I do not use it often. Takes a couple of hours at least to soak and cook the glue before hand and you obviously need to remember to turn on your glue pot before you are ready to glue. I have mostly used HHG for hammer veneering which is an extremely gratifying process. You will want to store cooked hide glue in the fridge overnight but it has a fairly limited shelf life, even in the fridge, after cooking so for longer storage, the freezer will get you a longer storage time.

Make sure that you you checkout Shipwright's blog series on hide glue-very helpful.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The ribs turn out well today, really the only thing that didn't totally suck today in fact.









No margaritas, just not feeling it but four bones was from the chubby end was like a 16oz porter house, lotsa meat.

A guy I bought a JET edge sander from offered me a new Porter Cable 7518 router for $100. I've already got enough routers but sometimes still need an enabler to push me over the edge, what says the collective here?


----------



## pottz

> The ribs turn out well today,.really the only thing that didn t totally suck today in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No margaritas, just not feeling it but four bones was from the chubby end was like a 16oz porter house, lotsa meat.
> 
> A guy I bought a JET edge sander from offered me a new Porter Cable 7518 router for $100. I ve already got enough routers but sometimes still need an enabler to push me over the edge, what says the collective here?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


looks damn tasty yeti,enjoy my friend.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Fresh mater and boloney with mayo, doesn t get much better than that. * Good boloney is different than the mass produced stuff for $0.79/package*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Tell em Yeti. Evidently they haven't had it. Of course the do call Cincinnati Porkopolis so there is a ton of meat plants, and even more small butcher shops who take care of the goods, and make, very much like a lot of brewers are doing, they make craft meats.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Earl, that's why I often refer to my LJs buddies as "all you mothers." ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Well hail Dave, ya know what they say. If we didn't like you so much, we wouldn't bother. 

Earls just butthurt cause nobody loves him…. LOL. We love you too Earl.


----------



## therealSteveN

> thank you, guys, i love fastcap items
> 
> *WOW* not paying over 30.00 for shipping of 19.00 worth items :<(((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony if you aren't already sign up for Peachtree Woodworking email, they don't do the road shows anymore, now they just mass sell via email sales. Pretty often they have the glue bots, and my fav the Baby bots on really good sales, IIRC if you get 50 bux mixed it ships free. I hardly ever have an order that doesn't get free shipping.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave frying baloney is the way to fly, that is until today. If you get a chance to grill some, try it. I'm opposite you on slices though. I'd rather have 3 or 4 slices, but want the individual slices thin. Weird huh.. Crusty bread, Mayo, cheese, sometimes Mustard, mood depending. Most of the time a BIG honkin slice of onion. I get that from Granny, she made onion sammiches all the time.

Yeti the ribs look good, Probably I'd unwrap them to allow some of the liquid burn off, but the look is spot on. Never do know till you taste them though.

Hell I was outside doing the Pork Loin tonight, took the camera out and was taking pics of hummingbirds, they fly around the porch a lot, Wife has several feeders for them, and darned if I didn't forget to take a pic of the Pork. It looked terrible, but it was some tasty Pork. I have a half, of the half loin left, but it looks even worse since we were carving, and chopping on it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti the ribs look good, Probably I d unwrap them to allow some of the liquid burn off, but the look is spot on. Never do know till you taste them though.
> 
> - therealSteveN


They were well received but I think could have used another 1/2 hour on the grill. Next time I'll poke a few holes in the bottom of the foil packet 10 minutes before I take them off and let the juices all drain out slowily on the vaporizor bars. Not quite fall off the bone but just a little extra time and they would have been. Started them at 3:40 with indirect heat at 280° for 1 hour each side starting meaty side up and no foil with plenty of dry rub. Foil was wrapped and more rub sprinkled on and left on the grill at 300° until 7:05. I'll just have to start earlier next time as the kids need to be eating no later than 6:30 to maintain a reasonable bed time since school has started.


----------



## EarlS

I spent 3 hours in the shop last night. Should have taken a picture when I finally called it a day. Place looks like a disaster area. No woodworking, just cleaning the mini-split. Had to watch 3 or 4 youtube videos to kind of figure out how to get the cover off it. Hooked the DC up to the drain line and made sure it didn't have anything plugging it, then started pouring water over the fins to clean off the dust. That kind of worked, but things cleaned off much better when I sprayed some CMT blade cleaner on the fins and got an old toothbrush to help scrub off the build up. By the time I was done, the wall looked like a brown Jackson Pollock painting, or something worse. Put everything back together and cleaned the splattered brown mess off the wall and floor and turned the power on. A/C seems to be working well enough.

The one thing I wasn't able to clean was the blower. Unlike some of the ones on youtube, the blower was totally enclosed by the coils and there didn't appear to be any way to get to it. I think one of my weekend projects will be to make an inlet pre-filter so I won't have to do this again for a long time.

So, for all of you that have mini-splits - take a look at the filter or screen every month or so and keep things clean inside the unit because it is a PITA to clean.


----------



## HokieKen

Tony, I have a glu-bot and love it. I got mine from Woodcraft. They have decent prices and the current free shipping code is *masterbuilder* so you won't have to pay that.

Yeti, ribs look yummy  I have that PC router mounted in my table with the plunge base and a Router Raizer and love it. The motor is a workhorse. I bought it used 6 or 7 years ago and it's still going strong. $100 is a solid deal. I will say though, it's pretty hefty and I wouldn't want to use it for much handheld work. It's good for a planing sled too. I have a 2" bit I use in it and it doesn't balk..


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, turns out there's professionals you can pay to come do that for you who have all the right tools and stuff. Don't know what they charge, but my HVAC guy will be out to do a mini-split service some time in the next year.

Yep, SteveN. That's why it's said affectionately. Usually.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, I have not had to clean my mini-split yet but when I do, I may try one of these cleaning kit/bags to make it easier to wash it down and prevent creating modern art on the wall. When I used to clean the old portable unit, foaming evaporator cleaner worked very well to help loosen the built up dust. This one says no rinse but with the fine saw dust build up, I use a spray bottle to rinse it. A small pump up sprayer with a little more pressure would probably work better.

Since the filter on the mini split is not really a filter. I was originally going to make some sort of filter box like Jay Bates did to prevent the dust from clogging it up from just one CNC or turning session.










There just wasn't enough room to do that well so instead, I decided to try just putting filters over the intake. Initially I just cut a 20×25x4" filter in half ,taped it together and blocked the end where it was hanging over the end. I use some pieces of foam as springs to press it tight against the top of the unit. I figure if nothing else this will prevent the fine dust from settling directly in the unit. I found some Merv 10 (or was it 8?) filters at filterbuy.com that are the right width that won't require me to cut them in half. I will have to tape 2 of them together to cover the entire intake but at least they won't be too long and hang out over the end like my initial prototype does.










It does slightly restrict the air flow ~15% on high fan speed based upon anemometer readings but does not seem to otherwise impact cooling performance at all. The fan normally runs at such a low speed and the unit draws so little power that I do not think it will be a problem. If I do ever decide to make a box like JB did, I will use 4" filters. I initially tried using the normal 1" filters laying on top and they cut the air flow by about half and the much higher surface area of the 4" ones make a huge difference.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This pre-filter thing is good to know. One way or other I'll probably end up with a mini-split for my garage or shed if we stay here long enough or part of my big dream shop I hope to one day build. I've had good luck cleaning coils with hot soapy water and a car wash brush which has long, soft bristles that won't damage the evaporator coil fins but will reach way in, at least on a standard HVAC unit with a coil sitting on top which isn't the easiest thing to get to sometimes.


----------



## Lazyman

On my mini split (I think that they are all about the same), the coils are pretty accessible when you open the cover. The foaming clean is great because it lifts off the dust pretty effectively so it just rinses away with a spray of water. For thick spots or when I waited too long, a second application usually did the trick and I sometimes just used an old tooth brush to loosen particularly thick build up so the rinse washed it away.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The other thing you can do, that's working reasonably well for me is set up an air filter so that it's output blows across the air inlet for the mini-split. I have a Rikon 62-450 doing just that in my shop (it's set on the side of the mini split where the table saw is), and it has helped immensely. At some point, I'll probably get a table saw that has decent dust collection, as that really my only big dust generator now, but in the mean time, the Rikon pulls a lot of fines out of the air.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<))))))


----------



## Lazyman

That is great Tony. It took me a moment to see the twerking position instead of a pregnant woman.

Dave, sort of by accident, I have a Wen air filter that looks identical whose output happens to point right at the top of my mini split and I am hoping it helps keep the dust away.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Yeti the ribs look good, Probably I d unwrap them to allow some of the liquid burn off, but the look is spot on. Never do know till you taste them though.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> They were well received but I think could have used another 1/2 hour on the grill. Next time I ll poke a few holes in the bottom of the foil packet 10 minutes before I take them off and let the juices all drain out slowly on the vaporizor bars. Not quite fall off the bone but just a little extra time and they would have been. Started them at 3:40 with indirect heat at 280° for 1 hour each side starting meaty side up and no foil with plenty of dry rub. Foil was wrapped and more rub sprinkled on and left on the grill at 300° until 7:05. I ll just have to start earlier next time as the kids need to be eating no later than 6:30 to maintain a reasonable bed time since school has started.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Nothing worse than rib wrestling. Thats when you are trying to gnaw the meat off, and losing…..

I swapped from using foil to that PINK butcher paper. It's just absorbent enough it pulls the *Excess* fluids away. Doesn't pull all of it, just the excess. Meats I've done in it, Brisket, Loins, Tenderloins, Butts, and ribs were all just as juicy as you would want, but didn't have that "river runs through it" thing going on.

From what I read just about all the competition, and BBQ place cooks are switching to it.

As far as timing. It is best when everyone is ready to eat when you are done. That don't happen much though. BEHOLD the wonders of that cooler. It will keep cooked, and wrapped meats warm enough to eat for a few hours. I've gone 3 1/2 on brisket. Tasted as good as if I just got done, and rested out of a cooler. plus the benefits of the resting, is does a little post cooking. Call it finishing it off, but the biggest benefit is it allows the meat fibers to RELAX. Short tight fibers are HARD AS A ROCK, relaxed fibers are nice and tender. Add to that cutting cross grain on bigger meats, and it just surrenders. 

If you don't have one A ThermoWorks Thermapen is the best investment you can make in cooking good food.


----------



## therealSteveN

Made me LOL Tony. That does look like a twerker next to grill, more than a Pregnant Mommie next to a stroller.


----------



## therealSteveN

Nathan I use a couple of the Grizzly air cleaners down closer to me. I move them around to where I am working IE: creating dust. I see that pic from Jay Bates, and he is in effect pulling dust from where he makes it, down on the floor, or how ever above the floor the tool is running, and he is sucking it right to his mini split.

I would intersect the flow of the dust, and keep it from getting to the height of the mini split if it were my expensive unit. But that's just me.

With mine I don't see floaters above the level of where I keep the air cleaners looking out any of my windows. If I sit on the floor and look at the view below the level of the units there are floaters all over. So I believe they can keep the floaters from rising above them, when running. The filters sure need changing a lot.

I used them in a number of locations, but more importantly heights, when I first got them to see if hanging like they tend to show them was actually the best placement? I should add I also have a pair of fans ceiling mounted above my lights, they are set to blow down. Not sure how much effect that also has?

These are the fans I have.- fans/patriot-lighting-trade-industrial-56-white-indoor-ceiling-fan/f2048/p-60892187854-c-7488.htm?tid=-9077704069817398885&ipos=13 They have a wall mounted controller, and turning the switch left, or right changes direction of the blades. 5 speeds, and the air they move is impressive. I have my furnace (heat only) mounted high on a pedestal, and it's air in is from below. Inside the pedestal are 2 sets of filters, and they hardly get dirty at all.

These are the air cleaners I have.

I have 2 fans, and 2 air cleaners. IF I remember to run the DC it keeps the shop pretty clean. Mostly centered inside the 32×24 space in the back of the 32×48 shop. The tools are back there. Wood, junk, and mowers up front.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> If you don t have one A ThermoWorks Thermapen is the best investment you can make in cooking good food.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I typically do like to let the meat rest, and normally I'll pop whatever I've been slow cooking into a pre-heated 120° oven when done. I don't have the Thermoworks Thermapen but I do have a Lavatools Javelin PT12 that hasn't let me down yet.

https://www.amazon.com/Lavatools-Javelin-Digital-Thermometer-Chipotle/dp/B00GRFHXVQ/ref=asc_df_B00GRFHXVQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198094063648&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1894771806206511801&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010455&hvtargid=pla-351218920537&th=1


----------



## therealSteveN

Try starting ahead of your estimated dinner time, and using the cooler to keep the wrapped package in. It will extend your ready to serve time a long way. From what I have seen it's even better than the very low oven trick.

I'm not sure about the other brands of instant read. I got the ThermoWorks because Americas test Kitchen had rated their top tier pen as BEST, and the one I got without phone charger, GPS, Radar detector, and all that stuff I would never use as Value BEST. Bought mine about 7 or 8 years ago, and haven't looked back.

That Lavatools PT12 Javelin Digital Instant Read Meat Thermometer looks like it has the correct numbers. I don't remember the competitors, so I'm not sure if they tested yours?

I think that the strength of how they do testing is a big plus, but, the weakness is that I think $$$$$$$$ can get your product into the testing, so likely a lot of good products refuse to pay the ATK road toll to get into the race. I've often thought, but yeah, what about this brand?? It wasn't even in the testing, and I knew it was the best I ever had.

What ever you know about cooking, it is imperative to know the temp you are at.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'll have to try the cooler thing, anything that uses less power is good in my book. I'll have to research America's test kitchen archives. I do love me some Bridget Lancaster and Julie Davison, they know how to make my mouth water.


----------



## bndawgs

I've always had good luck with the 321 ribs method. 
3 smoke, 2 wrapped, 1 bare.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This is what I was quasi following with a bit of an accelerated time line.
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/memphis-dry-rubbed-back-ribs-recipe-2108065

I'd love to find a small propane smoker that used no batteries and didn't have to be plugged in. I wonder if I can make one from The Original Orion Cooker I have? It uses a ******************** ton of charcoal for heat only and essentially just cooks like an oven, I could burn dog crap for heat and it wouldn't matter. The damn thing takes forever too and there no way to check on how it's coming along. I'd butcher it up in a heartbeat if I knew I was working with a solid design.


----------



## pottz

the some kind of aliien space ship yeti ?


----------



## duckmilk

> the some kind of aliien space ship yeti ?
> 
> - pottz


More like an incinerator.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Just a SS can with various shelves and suspension bracket inside based on what you're trying to cook. When the top is dropped over the bottom it does seal fairly tightly, just enough leakage so it doesn't become a pressure cooker.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, sort of by accident, I have a Wen air filter that looks identical whose output happens to point right at the top of my mini split and I am hoping it helps keep the dust away.


I've found that the air filter helps a lot. And I forget who actually makes that machine, but I'm pretty sure the Wen and the Rikon have interchangeable parts.

But I find that there are a lot fewer days than I had hoped this summer when I could just open the windows and the door and less cross-ventilation help keep the shop clean. We've either had east winds which blow in the door of the shop, or rain, or it's too hot by the time I get started for the day, and I just end up turning on the mini-split. I'm thinking about getting one of the fancy DC remote controls so that if I turn on any of the dust-making machines it'll kick on the Rikon. Might do that next time Oneida has a sale…

Big day today. Lunch with an ex-coworker, then grocery shopping and cooking for dinner with the neighbors. Had three couples over to celebrate me being up and around, using up about half the fruit and veggies we bought on our trip the fruit stand yesterday. I'm still definitely not 100%, but maybe 66% or so.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeti I'm seeing more nuclear reactor than grilling mechanism, but hey, burgers smashed with atomic particles might be tasty. 

Keep plugging away Dave, looking back you'll say it was only a few days, and you were back to normal. Seems like forever looking at it right now though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's "The Orion Cooker" should be ~$200 now but I bought mine on a whim for $20 at a garage sale, it was only used once. After using it a couple times myself I now understand why they wanted it gone.


----------



## HokieKen

I have considered an air filter for my shop but just never seem to pull the trigger for some reason. I'm very conscious of what I inhale and am pretty good about putting on my respirator when I'm producing small fines. But aside from my lathe and sanding, usually if I'm producing sawdust in copious amounts, I'm doing it with the bay doors open. Do you fellas that use a filter think it is effective at cleaning the shop air with doors/windows open or is it like farting in a tornado?

Yeti, you could probably do a simple test run on a propane conversion by just sitting that cooker on a propane grill and heating from the bottom. I think the issue with propane is going to be that the heat from a gas burner is so localized and is transferred by convection and radiation that the majority of the heat is going to be lost to the air since it's a bigger sink than the steel can. Charcoal works because it retains its own heat and transfers it to the steel effectively via conduction.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DavePolaschek

Posting to scroll away the naked link


----------



## DavePolaschek

One more to scroll away the naked link


----------



## DavePolaschek

And yet one more to get rid of the naked link


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Do you fellas that use a filter think it is effective at cleaning the shop air with doors/windows open or is it like farting in a tornado?


It helps, but it clears the air faster with the shop buttoned up. Part of that may be due to the airflow in my shop, though. If the windows and door are open, the air is flowing opposite to the direction the filter wants to move it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Keep plugging away Dave, looking back you'll say it was only a few days, and you were back to normal. Seems like forever looking at it right now though.


Thanks.

Today is a "processing" day in the shop. Got the chop saw set up blowing sawdust out the door so I can cut up some cholla. Keebs, you sure you only want a small box? That's like five or six pieces at 6" long. I may just send you a medium FR so I don't have to think about how to pack it.










Also going to run my stack of pallet wood through the planer, at least on one side. Got three neighbors who want birdhouses for next spring and I can at least make sure I have enough raw materials.


----------



## pottz

ive got one and it works great.if i see the room filled with dust and turn it on high it will clear the air in about 15 minutes quite well.there well worth the money.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll keep an eye on FB/CL for an air cleaner. The WEN is only $133 for the little one and that's probably enough for me though so if nothing comes up before cooler weather gets me some shop time, I'll just give that one a run.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have the wen, contemplating adding a second. I probably should have just purchased the larger unit in the first place but the little one really does a decent job just a bigger one or multiples would do better I think.

I have the filters for it on a subscribe and save Amazon thing so when those show up, I swap them out.


----------



## Keebler1

Since I mainly turn where would be the best place to mount the filter if I got one? 
Dave do what you think best. MFR LFR or make your own box. Whatecer makes them easier for you to ship.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The way I figure, you want the filter near the source of dust, blowing away from the source of the dust. And I far prefer to hang them on the ceiling, though I generally use chains and then hang it high enough that I don't walk into it when I'm wearing my western boots with heels (which adds almost 2" to my height). If I ever hit my head on it, I'll probably end up flinging it out the door into snake country, so it's better to mount it outta the way.

I know there are people who move them around, but if I had to do that, I'd never use it because I'd have no place to set it down that would be outta the way.

You'll be getting a medium FRB, Keebs. You'll need to run a screwdriver or coat-hanger down the core of each piece and knock out the dried pulp and other chunks. I got the outsides pretty clean, but ran out of energy for cleaning the insides, since it's a pain in the ass, and dusty, and it was drizzling outside so I didn't want to take it outside.


----------



## Keebler1

Got it Dave. Thanks. Any other pen kits you turned besides the cigar kits I sent you?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Haven't even turned those yet. Setting up for pens means clearing space for new kinds of projects and I haven't gotten to that. Hopefully will before Christmas.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, you could probably do a simple test run on a propane conversion by just sitting that cooker on a propane grill and heating from the bottom. I think the issue with propane is going to be that the heat from a gas burner is so localized and is transferred by convection and radiation that the majority of the heat is going to be lost to the air since it s a bigger sink than the steel can. Charcoal works because it retains its own heat and transfers it to the steel effectively via conduction.
> 
> - HokieKen


Honestly, I just want it to work as a smoker and there's plenty of steel drum smoker plans out there it's probably worth tearing into. The various racks and suspension pieces/parts for different chunks of tasty animals should bode well for what I'm aiming to do. If I could cut that stupid ring from the perimeter and make it even smaller for storage, that would help too.

I had a JET remote controlled air cleaner in my shop in OH and left it as the buyer wanted it. It gave me a good feeling like I was being better/healthy/conscious but the finest of the fine dust still seemed like it was everywhere after any kind of sanding that would create particles light enough to be suspended in the air. The best I found was to open the window at the west end and the overhead door at the east end on a windy day. When done, I'd fire up the leaf blower and give the shop a good douche.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeti do you have a size requirement? My buddy made an old refrigerator into a smoker with putting in a single oven type, electric burner. Fridge already has racks, most close up pretty tight, all he needed was a pan on the burner with wood chips, and or water. He'd hang a few Turkeys, Chickens, hams, loins, ribs, butts, whatever on the racks, turn it on, close the door, and check it every few hours after it went on for about 3 or 4 hours.

Amazing meats out of that easy built smoker.

Gotta say it looked like chit on the inside pretty quick, but once it got to "BROWN" it just stayed there. He'd run it after a cook for a few hours to burn off everything, and always started it a few hours before new food went in. I never knew of anyone getting sick from it. Lots like a barrel cooker.

Kenny mine is closed up most of the time. I think open you would be peeing in the wind.


----------



## bigblockyeti

No size requirement per se, I don't plan on smoking an elephant, I think something that would hold a ~20lb turkey would be about right as I can't see smoking anything larger than that at a time. Too big and storage could become an issue. This SS can is nice and shiny on the inside and I could give a rats rear if it gets funky which I fully expect it will. As a bonus, I'm sure I can safely get it hot enough to burn off any shmoo that low temp smoking would glue to the walls if I ever so desired. I do have a 40qt stock pot with a pretty powerful burner to set it on that could possibly be turned down low enough to give it an initial test run before hacking it to pieces in the name of smokey meats.


----------



## EricFai

+1 on the leafblower Yeti.


----------



## pottz

> Yeti do you have a size requirement? My buddy made an old refrigerator into a smoker with putting in a single oven type, electric burner. Fridge already has racks, most close up pretty tight, all he needed was a pan on the burner with wood chips, and or water. He d hang a few Turkeys, Chickens, hams, loins, ribs, butts, whatever on the racks, turn it on, close the door, and check it every few hours after it went on for about 3 or 4 hours.
> 
> Amazing meats out of that easy built smoker.
> 
> Gotta say it looked like chit on the inside pretty quick, but once it got to "BROWN" it just stayed there. He d run it after a cook for a few hours to burn off everything, and always started it a few hours before new food went in. I never knew of anyone getting sick from it. Lots like a barrel cooker.
> 
> Kenny mine is closed up most of the time. I think open you would be peeing in the wind.
> 
> - therealSteveN


i would not recommend an old frig ever,first off the plastics' and insulation are not meant to be heated up.they are designed to keep things cold.bad idea IMO !!! maybe no one got sick but i sure wouldn't eat meat cooked in one !


----------



## HokieKen

Yeti, I used to have a wet smoker that was essentially your SS can. It had a charcoal pan at the bottom then there was a big water pan that sat above that. Then you sat the big can over that and it had a rack in it for the meat and then a domed lid sat on top of that that had an adjustable chimney vent. I think you could probably hack yours up to work similarly. The one I had was cheap but I got a lot of miles out of it before a derachio spread it all over the neighborhood.


----------



## duckmilk

True, if it was a newer fridge. My dad made a keg beer fridge with tap on the side out of an old one and the interior walls were metal, so that age of one would be better. The door seals would be the only rubberized components.


----------



## pottz

but there is still insulation even in the old ones.it's just not a good choice for a smoker. better off converting a metal oil drum !


----------



## RyanGi

> I have considered an air filter for my shop but just never seem to pull the trigger for some reason. I m very conscious of what I inhale and am pretty good about putting on my respirator when I m producing small fines. But aside from my lathe and sanding, usually if I m producing sawdust in copious amounts, I m doing it with the bay doors open. Do you fellas that use a filter think it is effective at cleaning the shop air with doors/windows open or is it like farting in a tornado?
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I've got two Wen air cleaners. They are on opposite sides of the shop, facing opposite directions from each other. The theory being it creates a race-track of air moving around the shop, which keeps the fines moving until they get collected up and the air cleaned. I even hung a box fan off the wall to help accelerate the race-track. Now, I almost ALWAYS have the garage door open when I'm in the shop, unless it's really windy out.

I use automation for the dust collection in my shop, and one of the triggers has a particulate sensor built in that monitors three different size particles and decides when to turn on and turn off both the cleaners (they always work in tandem). Why this matters: routinely the cleaners cycle on and then off, and they do so with the big door open. So, I'd say the cleaners do make a major difference even with the door open. Some variables that need to be understood for transparency: my shop is only 425 sq. fr.., so it's not huge and that probably plays into how effective the air cleaners are. Also, in our neck of the woods, we don't have the huge pollen blooms or dust shows that some of y'all get. We certainly get dust because we're surrounded by the central Californian farmlands (just look at my poor truck!) but it's not as bad as elsewhere.

As an aside, there's some good theory that your air cleaners should actually be BELOW head level…like waist level. The thought being that an air cleaner above your head is pulling the fines past your face which isn't great since you're still breathing. Practically, unless you've got a dedicated air cleaner stationed behind a dusty tool, having them lower down means they don't cleanly and efficiently cycle the air around the shop in that race-track pattern. Now, I have no idea if that really matters, but it makes sense to me. I like to imagine that if I had a nice big shop, I'd still have the high mounted cleaners moving the air around, but I'd also have a cleaner mounted on wheels, lower down, that I could roll around and place behind some of my dustier tools. That's not even close to a reality in my small shop, but I could see it for some of y'all with the big shops.

I like the automation function, not just because it's easy, but it also reminds me that I'm producing dust that ithe sensor is concerned about and I probably should be too! And, it tells me that those cleaners work, because they're obviously bringing the levels down (any pretty quickly). As I get older (not as old as most of you farts!) I certainly get more concerned about my health, as we all should. Dust collection is no joke! And air cleaning is part of that.

Anyway, those are my observations, some of which are actually data driven!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ryan, what's the trigger with the particulate sensor? Sounds to me like that might be just the thing I want.


----------



## RyanGi

Dave, it's part of the shop-wide automation system I use. The company is called Grit. But it's not a stand alone sensor per se, as it needs to talk to a hub and is intended to be used in conjunction with other tools. Probably wouldn't be worth is just for an air cleaner by itself. Integrated into a larger system it's just another useful tool.


----------



## Lazyman

I only have the single Wen filter. I think it would be more effective it there were 2 of them creating a circulation effect around the shop. It does seem to visually clear the air pretty quickly but there is always a fine layer of dust. that settles out of the air. I regularly open the door and use the leaf blower to clear the fine dust. After blowing I usually close the door and let the air filter clear the air. Seems to clear it fairly quickly.

The worst is when I am running my CNC machine. Dust collection is not that great on the CNC but the dust collector that I found on someone's trash does work better than my shop vac, even though the dust shoe reduces down to a 2.25" hoes. The DC also work great on the band saw. There is almost no dust inside the case anymore and it even seems to pull in dust that used to settle below the table. Generally, I mostly get larger chips from the lathe but I am sure that there is more fine dust than I realize.

If I had room for it I would like to make a low air filter like Jay Bates did. He claims it does an excellent job clearing the air in his large shop. I probably should have built one of these instead of the fliptop cart:


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Ryan. Thinking about it more, I might be better off just wiring the air cleaner into the shop lights. It's reasonably quiet, and I think having it running whenever the lights are on would probably do the job.


----------



## RyanGi

Dave, another idea would be to wire it into a specific light over your tools. Hear me out…I have general lighting in the shop, then I have a second set of lighting that are over the work bench, the power tool bench area, etc. I use all LED tubes, so they draw very little amperage. The general lighting is always on when someone is in the shop, but when I'm working in the specific shop areas, I turn on those lights. You could wire the air cleaner into area specific lights so it's not running unless you're using tools in that area. That would keep you from running the motor all the time in the air cleaner and causing premature wear. Just a thought. I suppose every shop is different…


----------



## therealSteveN

> +1 on the leafblower Yeti.
> 
> - Eric


Leafblowers are the final word on shop cleanup ))) You have to garb properly, or blowing out the shop could result in years off your life in the pollutants you breath in. I go around with a 15 pound magnet attached to a skinny rope, and sweep for metal, and other tire puncturing items first, open the big door, and raise hell



> Yeti do you have a size requirement? My buddy made an old refrigerator into a smoker with putting in a single oven type, electric burner. Fridge already has racks, most close up pretty tight, all he needed was a pan on the burner with wood chips, and or water. He d hang a few Turkeys, Chickens, hams, loins, ribs, butts, whatever on the racks, turn it on, close the door, and check it every few hours after it went on for about 3 or 4 hours.
> 
> Amazing meats out of that easy built smoker.
> 
> Gotta say it looked like chit on the inside pretty quick, but once it got to "BROWN" it just stayed there. He d run it after a cook for a few hours to burn off everything, and always started it a few hours before new food went in. I never knew of anyone getting sick from it. Lots like a barrel cooker.
> 
> Kenny mine is closed up most of the time. I think open you would be peeing in the wind.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> i would not recommend an old frig ever,first off the plastics and insulation are not meant to be heated up.they are designed to keep things cold.bad idea IMO !!! maybe no one got sick but i sure wouldn t eat meat cooked in one !
> 
> - pottz


Pottz this fridge was from the 1950's. Think 1952 Chevy 4 door. I don't think there were any plastics to speak of. Maybe something primitive on the door seal. Not sure about insulation, back when that was something of a luxury, energy being as cheap as it was. I know it never caught on fire, made the door warp, or anything like that. Mike made it back in the late 1970's, and it's still cooking on a regular basis today.

He lives down in Ky now, and folks from miles around drop off game, and whatever for a cooking, he's never charged anyone, but he doesn't ever have to look for help when there is work to be done around his farm. Most of the locals call him Uncle Mike.

But it's a good point. My reference is to Mike's and I didn't give a thought to plastics and stuff like that.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave they sell remote on off switches on amazon for under $20 that you could plug in inline with your air filter so you can leave it running for a while after you leave the shop. Should be able to power it off from the porch if you are close enough to the shop. Looking at getting one for my lathe since I have to unplug it to completely power it off


----------



## EricFai

I need a air cleaner in my shop, during the planning and build I ran a switched outlet under each loft to hang an air cleaner. I like the idea if the circular motion on the shop to clean the air.

When I'm working in the shop I usually have the overhead (north end) and man door (south end) open so I get a good cross breeze through the shop. It helps but I still get that fine dust layer settling out on everything.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave they sell remote on off switches on amazon for under $20 that you could plug in inline with your air filter so you can leave it running for a while after you leave the shop. Should be able to power it off from the porch if you are close enough to the shop. Looking at getting one for my lathe since I have to unplug it to completely power it off


Off isn't the problem for me. The unit has a timer so I can set it to run for 1, 2, or 4 hours. The problem I have is remembering to turn it on before I start making dust (or moving the existing dust around).

I don't have separate lights by each tool (other than a cleat-mounted work light I move around as needed), but the more I think about it, the more convinced I am that when I turn on the main shop lights, the air filter should start running. I suspect I'll have to dumb down the rikon to achieve that, but we'll see. First step is going to need to be an outlet in the ceiling on the same circuit as the lights.

I also think having it shut off when I turn off the shop lights may not be ideal, but if I get in the habit of spending a half hour cleaning up or cooling down or something, I can make that work.


----------



## JD77

I considered a roll around cart like Jay Bates, but I ended up with a simple box to hold my old furnace filters for a downdraft range vent I salvaged when we remodeled the kitchen. As crazy as it sounds, it is absolutely amazing how well it cleans the air. The whole thing sits on the top shelf in the corner nearest the door to the house and it's vented through flexible 8in dryer duct that I can aim to encourage circulation. It's all a bit Hill Billy, but here in Arkansas we call it "fancy", and fay-en-see is a three syllable word, so it must be good.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeti, I used to have a wet smoker that was essentially your SS can. It had a charcoal pan at the bottom then there was a big water pan that sat above that. Then you sat the big can over that and it had a rack in it for the meat and then a domed lid sat on top of that that had an adjustable chimney vent. I think you could probably hack yours up to work similarly. The one I had was cheap but I got a lot of miles out of it before a derachio spread it all over the neighborhood.
> 
> - HokieKen


Here's an example Yeti? 
crid=1W02IJKY722QI&keywords=charcoal%2Bsmoker&qid=1660911652&sprefix=charcoal%2Bsmoker%2Caps%2C77&sr=8-5&ufe=app_do%3Aamzn1.fos.18ed3cb5-28d5-4975-8bc7-93deae8f9840&th=1.

The one I had wasn't Cuisinart but it was essentially the same thing. I notice the one I linked has draw latches that fix the "can" to the charcoal pan. That fixes the main weakness of the one I had which was heat/smoke escaping at that joint.


----------



## HokieKen

Ryan, your a friggin stud dude  Automated DC system with particulate sensors? Dust control is a PITA but "particulate sensor switch" makes the engineer in me want to spend the next 6 months working on it ;-) I looked at the GRIT site and it looks pretty high end for a home hobby shop but also looks like a no-brainer way to protect your lungs with minimal effort if it's in the budget. How did you get turned on to them? Looks like an industrial-focused company. Can't even order the products online best I can tell.

I'm not sure the racetrack plays out necessarily. Lots of things affect air flow. Have you ever engaged the full system and then threw a bottle of baby powder in the air to see how it carries? I'd be curious. You do make good sense though as far as having 2 smaller cleaners rather than one big one. I think in a shop my size (~720 sqft) that would probably be preferable too. Especially since the lathe and sanders/grinders live on one side and the planer, jointer and tablesaw live on the other. And two small Wens isn't a lot more than one big one. So maybe I'll go that way. I think I'll go with one initially and fix it so I can move it around and see what positions seem to work best.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That looks like the Brinkman I was looking at years ago, it had mixed reviews and some regarded it as a good design but poor execution. The size is right and the fit between the upper and lower part of the SS can I have is pretty tight, to the point I know I'll need some air introduction in the bottom and exhaust in the top.

I've even set aside some of my wind ripped peach tree to run through the chipper then season specifially for smoking. I'll take some pictures of what I have for the benefit of everyone weighing in, there might even be a woodchip bowl with all the stuff in there.

Was this the derachio that got your previous smoker?
https://www.instagram.com/derachio/?hl=en


----------



## Lazyman

Ryan, how does the Grit system turn on the Wen Filters? Mine works with a line-of-sight remote. Does it also turn them off?


----------



## bndawgs

Took the day off yesterday and drove up to Williamsport with the boys to watch some little league games. It was a long day, but we all had a great time. Even if the kids had more fun playing with the other kids there instead of watching the games. Lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, that sensor can send IR remote signals and something else. The only downside I see to it is that it won't work standalone without the hub.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, and Kenny, for Amazon URLs, manually trim them after the B[bunchanumbers] bit and they'll still work fine. Everything after (and including) the ? is unneeded. Doing that will keep you from screwing up the formatting.


----------



## therealSteveN

LL baseball is it, at the purest form, not marred by $$$$$ and Ahats thinking they are Gods gift. Just people playing for all it's worth to just play. Always fun to watch.

Only thing the pay for play has over them, is they sell BEER at the pay to enter ballparks. Pro's would go sucking wind if they started selling BEER at LL games, but I suppose on some level that might send a bad message. I cannot think of what that message might be, but some wallygagger would think something up. ;-)


----------



## RyanGi

> Ryan, your a friggin stud dude  Automated DC system with particulate sensors? Dust control is a PITA but "particulate sensor switch" makes the engineer in me want to spend the next 6 months working on it ;-) I looked at the GRIT site and it looks pretty high end for a home hobby shop but also looks like a no-brainer way to protect your lungs with minimal effort if it s in the budget. How did you get turned on to them? Looks like an industrial-focused company. Can t even order the products online best I can tell.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I admit, I have a geek problem. It really comes down to the fact I'm just very lazy and am always looking for ways to simplify my life. Obviously automation for your DC means a more efficient shop and an easier day. Not that opening gates by hand is hard, and I did that for years, but 'close one gate, open another gate, turn on DC (with a remote…see, I told you, lazy), turn on tool, make cut, turn off tool, turn off DC' is a whole lot more steps than just 'tool on, cut, tool off'. I'm a hobbiest…maybe a 'heavy' hobbiest…but I do this for fun and fun for me isn't running back and forth. I just wanna make stuff! So, I started looking at automation for the shop a while ago (my whole house is automated), and there really wasn't much out there. I found Grit, which had just started doing stuff at a couple local colleges near them. I reached out and spoke with them and started to build a system.

They have both residential and industrial products (3 phase) and are very modular…and very, very much plug and play. The owner/creator, Joel, is an amazing guy. He's a tech guy by trade, but also a real woodworker, so he understands the needs. I think theIr business is still small enough that they want to maintain direct contact with their customers, as opposed to doing everything online. It is tech after all, and sometimes that's harder for some people to use than others. I've gone big with them in my shop, not just because the product does what I want it to do, but because I believe in them as a small local business (not to me, but still 'local' as in in-this-country), and I couldn't be more impressed with their customer service and level of interest in doing better. And they make good geek stuff… but it's still very user friendly. Drop them a line and ask questions. And name drop, they like me 

I posted a review on Grit here on LJs and you can find some videos I did on YouTube as well. Like I said, I believe in them. Search under GRIT AUTOMATION.



> Ryan, how does the Grit system turn on the Wen Filters? Mine works with a line-of-sight remote. Does it also turn them off?
> 
> - Lazyman


They call the devices you attach to tools 'triggers' and they plug inline with the tool's power cord which reduces the number of plugs you would otherwise need (big bonus to their system). Usually a trigger's use is to sense current change as the tool is turned on and then send signals based on that. The air cleaner trigger has a built in sensor for particulate. When it senses a rise above a threshold, it turns on the air cleaner in one of three ways (depending on how the air cleaner works). It sends an IR or RF signal, or can just add inline power to start the cleaner. The decision is based on how your air cleaner works…so if it's just a furnace blower, you'd use the inline function. The Wen uses the RF function. For most brands you can use the air cleaner remote to teach the trigger which frequencies to send for ON or OFF. The Wen freqs come pre-programed because they're so common. There are other parameters you set (like minimum run time, particulate level thresholds, etc.). This is all done through the hub. But, as was mentioned, it's not stand alone. It's a part of a system that, at least, requires the Grit hub as well. May not be financially savvy to go this way if all you're doing is adding the Air Cleaner. But, since it's modular, you could of course start there and add on.

I can't say enough good things about Grit. Not a shill, but they're the best solution I've seen in a long time. Maybe a bit pricey, but you get what you pay for, and it's modular so you don't have to do everything at once.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like a slick system and doesn't require me to write any Arduino code or learn to solder. The price seems just low enough to make me consider such a thing.


----------



## EarlS

IIC Ryan posted a review of the GRIT system a while back. The engineer in me was impressed and immediately started coveting a system. I've managed to hold off for now. The lathe and tools went to the front of the line. Seems like there is dust build up on everything when I cut thin strips on the TS or use the lathe, router table, or drill. Plus cleaning up the mini-split was a PITA. Looks like I'm getting a good list of reasons to upgrade my DC and air filter situation. I still have to figure out a sharpening system for the HSS lathe tools first, though.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah they aren't really that expensive for plug and play modular components at all. It's more expensive than an inline switch but it also has more functionality. I'd need a better DC system than my portable one setup before it was a serious consideration but if I was dropping a lot of cabbage on the system anyway, I'd certainly consider incorporating the automation.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks, Ryan. Thinking about it more, I might be better off just wiring the air cleaner into the shop lights. It's reasonably quiet, and I think having it running whenever the lights are on would probably do the job.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


not a bad idea,never have to even think about it !


----------



## Lazyman

Finally got some shop time yesterday to work on my swap project. How about a teaser:










Some pecan I salvaged a few years ago. I figure if the results suck, the wood can be used for smoke.


----------



## RyanGi

Earl, I bought the Rikon slow speed grinder and added the Wolverine jig. Works like a charm. Very repeatable to the point it's easy to sharpen quickly while in the middle of turning since the angles remain fixed and you remove almost no metal…just enough to make it a razor again. Just added CBN wheels to it. Makes for an awesome setup.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a fan of the Wolverine system as well Earl. I use a 6" VS grinder with friable wheels instead though because I use my grinder for a lot of other stuff too and CBN just isn't very versatile. But if it'll be dedicated to just sharpening lathe tools, I'd go for the 8" slow speed grinder with CBN wheels too.

Another option which I think is the best sharpening system available commercially is the Sorby Proedge. But it's a bit more cabbage and if lathe tools are all you're sharpening, it probably isn't worth the extra. But if you have a lot of planes, chisels or other tools with flat bevels that you need to sharpen, it's worth a look IMO.

IIRC, you have a Worksharp? If you happen to be one of the lucky few that have the attachment that accepts Tormek jigs, there are CBN discs available and you can buy Tormek jigs for your lathe tools. I have the attachment and the CBN for my WS but I still always come back to the grinder for lathe tools because it's much faster. Except for skew chisels. I do those on the Worksharp.


----------



## pottz

ive looked at the grit system and others,it is pretty cool what it will do.havn't pulled the trigger though.it's still a maybe for me.im kinda like dave with the air cleaner,i usually forget to turn it on until the shop is a cloud of dust.luckily it clears the air pretty fast.


----------



## Lazyman

I am a fan of using belt sander/grinder for sharpening lathe tools and I have been using it for chisels and planes too. I do not like hollow grinds. I have a Sorby Proedge now but the first several years of turning I used DIY jigs on my shop made belt sander. I tried using a bench grinder but I could just never get consistent results, though a slow speed grinder and wider wheels would have probably helped considerably.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> not a bad idea,never have to even think about it !
> 
> - pottz


Not thinking is my specialty. *Over*thinking is my secondary talent. F'in brain. Gonna smack it around with some beer this weekend, I think.

Processed another 2 cu ft of cholla (cut into clean 6" pieces) this morning, then took apart the chop saw to get all the chunks out of it and get it slightly cleaned up, plus swept up the new mess I had made today.

FYI, the easiest way to get the spines and bark off *thoroughly dried* cholla is to glove up with heavy leather gloves, grab ahold of the cane, and give it an "Indian burn" like you used to do to your buddies when you were a rotten kid. It all comes off pretty easily, and as long as everything is thoroughly dried, you won't get stabbed much.

Tomorrow I get to clean up the area where the cholla had been sitting (which still has a couple bf of juniper limbs I'll need to move), then I can sweep up that area with full respirator on (because mouse poop and hantavirus), then get a pallet and couple pieces of nice oak out of the way, then clean up a few shelves and take a half roll of landscape cloth to the reuse center (mice were nesting in the roll, more poop / hantavirus) and start putting my wood storage back together. Or maybe clean the other half while I'm at it. We'll see what my sweetie says.


----------



## RyanGi

Just to show how small that particulate sensor for the air cleaner is, the pic below shows it. The silver insert above my thumb has a small intake fan that does the sampling. That's the entire unit, pig tails on both sides, one to plug into power, the other to plug into the air cleaner.










I guess Grit is rolling out their new stuff at IWF in Atlanta next week. Too far away for me, but some of you might be going to it.


----------



## Keebler1

Seam roller I just finished with a fordite blank


----------



## pottz

keebs looks cool,whats fordite ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Fordite is layers of paint scraped off the side of an automotive (I'll let you guess which mfg) paint booth.


----------



## Lazyman

Beer-thirty here and a Cold Front is rolling in:









One of my current favorites.


----------



## Lazyman

> Not thinking is my specialty. *Over*thinking is my secondary talent. F'in brain. Gonna smack it around with some beer this weekend, I think.
> 
> Processed another 2 cu ft of cholla (cut into clean 6" pieces) this morning, then took apart the chop saw to get all the chunks out of it and get it slightly cleaned up, plus swept up the new mess I had made today.
> 
> FYI, the easiest way to get the spines and bark off *thoroughly dried* cholla is to glove up with heavy leather gloves, grab ahold of the cane, and give it an "Indian burn" like you used to do to your buddies when you were a rotten kid. It all comes off pretty easily, and as long as everything is thoroughly dried, you won't get stabbed much.
> 
> Tomorrow I get to clean up the area where the cholla had been sitting (which still has a couple bf of juniper limbs I'll need to move), then I can sweep up that area with full respirator on (because mouse poop and hantavirus), then get a pallet and couple pieces of nice oak out of the way, then clean up a few shelves and take a half roll of landscape cloth to the reuse center (mice were nesting in the roll, more poop / hantavirus) and start putting my wood storage back together. Or maybe clean the other half while I'm at it. We'll see what my sweetie says.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Whoa Dave. Take it slow.


----------



## Keebler1

Its an expensive blank. And you have to cast pieces of fordite to make a blank. Ive seen blanks at $25+ for 1 pen blank. On another note took a break from the shop to ignore any water restrictions and wash my truck


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Whoa Dave. Take it slow.


I am taking it pretty easy, Nathan. The cholla chopping was just grabbing a cane and cutting it into lengths with the chop saw. Over and over and over. Tomorrow's cleaning will be a little moving wood around (maybe with my honey helping) and then sweeping and vacuuming. And then a trip to the reuse station to get rid of the half roll of landscape fabric we won't ever need.

But I figure I'm going to try and get all the mouse droppings cleaned out of the lumber storage before my follow up next week when the lifting restriction will probably be lifted, and I'll go back to real projects in the shop. Though I might do a little cleanup for the Hand Planes Secret Santa project if I need to switch things up.

But yeah, I'm only up to walking about 1/3 mile at the moment, so there's a lot I'm not even trying to tackle. But I also lost a month of summer chore time, so I am feeling a bit behind.










First beer in almost six weeks. Should taste pretty good.


----------



## pottz

> Fordite is layers of paint scraped off the side of an automotive (I'll let you guess which mfg) paint booth.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ok now i ask,where the hell would you get some ?


----------



## pottz

> Its an expensive blank. And you have to cast pieces of fordite to make a blank. Ive seen blanks at $25+ for 1 pen blank. On another note took a break from the shop to ignore any water restrictions and wash my truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


your in big trouble buddy ! water cops are on the way !


----------



## Keebler1

There are people selling fordite and paint drippings from other manufacturers on facebook and ebay and other places. Not sure how they get it


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I sold the worksharp here on LJ. Can't remember who bought it from me. I'm sure that person will remind me. At any rate, I really liked the system that Carter and Sons was recommending, right up to the point where I saw the price tag, which was more than a Tormek, a lot more.

So we have 10 days to go, which means I need to get going on the woodworking part of the process so I have time for the finish to dry. That means a lot of shop time this weekend. I will also need to find some time to drive around to the local breweries and see what they have in bottles. Always like to send local brews.


----------



## Keebler1

Hopefully my recipient likes his veer as I have only had time to taste 2 of them


----------



## DavePolaschek

I suspect most of the fordite comes from cleaning up factories and such after they're shut down. Someone realized people will pay a bunch to use it in art, and so they go get it from the source. Heck, there are only a few huge auto assembly plants in Detroit that are no longer turning out cars…

I wonder how much paint got scavenged at the Packard plant alone - almost 40 acres in 43 buildings. Biggest auto plant in Detroit, and abandoned since the late 50s.


----------



## pottz

speakin of that "dead line" im off for beer shopping tomorrow so i can get what i had done two months ago out on time.got too far ahead and let the time fly by ! not to worry beerbq swappers the pottz is always on time ! hey no rude comments please ? ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

I suspect that a lot of fordite comes from body shops these days.


----------



## pottz

> Hopefully my recipient likes his veer as I have only had time to taste 2 of them
> 
> - Keebler1


taste em hell he will be lucky to get any ! im thinking of giving a make your own beer kit.that way he gets what he really wants. yeah i know,pottz the pleaser ;-))


----------



## RyanGi

Picked up and packed the beers up today. A couple of last minute details on the woodworking portion and she'll be out the door!


----------



## JD77

I suspect the fordite grows much more rapidly than you think, normally 350 days a year. My brother-in-law's family all worked for Ford and as I understand it, its "harvested" once a year when the factories go on annual hiatus for retooling and maintenance. His mom was a paint inspector so I assume she would have actual knowledge of it, although it may not have been that thick.


----------



## Keebler1

Ill take the make your own beer kit pottz


----------



## pottz

> Ill take the make your own beer kit pottz
> 
> - Keebler1


ha ha, damn i wish i had gotten you !


----------



## DavePolaschek

Uh, appears fordite basically doesn't happen any more. Electrostatic spraying has basically eliminated the overspray that created it.

From fordite.com



> Sadly, the techniques that produced this great rough years ago, are no longer in practice. Cars are now painted by way of an electrostatic process that essentially magnetizes the enamels to the car bodies. This leaves little, or no overspray. The old factory methods that created this incredible material are long gone.


----------



## pottz

> Uh, appears fordite basically doesn't happen any more. Electrostatic spraying has basically eliminated the overspray that created it.
> 
> From fordite.com
> 
> Sadly, the techniques that produced this great rough years ago, are no longer in practice. Cars are now painted by way of an electrostatic process that essentially magnetizes the enamels to the car bodies. This leaves little, or no overspray. The old factory methods that created this incredible material are long gone.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


well that means the price is gonna jump.so if you like it or want it, buy "now" !


----------



## Keebler1

Dropping my swap package off at ups tomorrow. Hopefully they dont damage it. Normally ship usps but they wanted $77 to ship a 23 pound package. Ups was cheaper


----------



## pottz

> Dropping my swap package off at ups tomorrow. Hopefully they dont damage it. Normally ship usps but they wanted $77 to ship a 23 pound package. Ups was cheaper
> 
> - Keebler1


yeah the shipping charges are crazy right now.mines gonna be expensive,a lot of stuff,gonna be a big box !


----------



## therealSteveN

I know I will add $$ but seeing as the beer part is possibly something that could become undelivered if your pkg got smooshed, and someone said hmmmmmm smells like contraband. Pitch the entire thing….

Anyhow I've been thinking of 2 boxing it, beer in one, and project/projects in the other. At least the work part would be protected. Of course nothing says the shipping Gorillas couldn't smoosh the project box as well. They do have years of experience at that.

The other thing I've noticed is I see people type USPS, and UPS, but nobody types Dead X. How do they stay in business?


----------



## therealSteveN

Very busy day yesterday. Moving boxes, and items around I uncovered something that as soon as I saw it I wanted to puke.

The box was acting as lunch for a bunch of termites.










In a case like this, Permethrin is a very good thing










They were coming out of an expansion crack, that had cracked. Forming their little tunnels, and I was feeding them.










I had been right there just 2 days before, so this was new. Dirty bastiages. Much of my day was cleaning up, killing, and burning the trashed cardboard. They ate the box of a brand new router I was going to give my BIL for his BD, and the box shown, and another with a few things in it.


----------



## therealSteveN

Earl. You were saying you didn't like Franklin's Titebond glue. You are storing it wrong, you can't let air get into the jug, or it will skim over in a few days (seems like) The bottles here are both over a year old. I haven't really used much of the TBIII but it's been open, and it's all good, and the TBI is more like 2 years old, almost gone now, and still fresh as a daisy. Store it upside down. Any way you do it will work, this is how I do it. Gallons are easiest, the pointier tops of the quarts need 2 thicknesses of 2x glue together, and a deeper hole. I think the hole was 1 1/2" whatever works to get the cap in, and allow a little tilt. Make it a sloppy hole, and the glue will fall over.




























That is a 2×10 16" long. Usually I keep it in a cabinet, but I pulled it out so you could see it. I buy either Elmers, or TBI for most regular glue ups, whichever is cheaper.

Here is a pic of my mini-split. I have the heat only version.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The box was acting as lunch for a bunch of termites


Ugh. That would make for a ********************ty day. Sorry, SteveN.

As for glue, I store my TBII gallon upright, but I have a piece of coat-hanger to pull the skin off the two or three times I open it. And I transfer to smaller bottles and glubots as quickly as I can once I've broken into a container. Currently I have three smaller containers, so when they're all empty, I de-skin the gallon, and end up pouring out about a quart of glue. Then I recap it, and let it skin over inside the bottle again.


----------



## Lazyman

That is why I prefer Elmer's wood glue. The gallon I bought 8 years ago is almost gone but still works fine. I've never had a problem with it skinning over in the jug. I have even forgotten to put the cap back on for a few days more than once without problems. I bought a gallon of TB1 for my bench build earlier this year because I knew I didn't have enough Elmer's to do the entire glue up of the top and because the TB was cheaper and easier to find. So we will see how long it lasts. Elmers used to have a water resistant version too but I have not seen it in a while and the small bottle I bought of that spoiled after about 3 years- but that was 2 years longer than the last bottle of TB3 I bought.

I do use TB liquid hide glue from time to time. It is the best glue for repairing things, IMO, because if your initial glue up doesn't work you can just add a little more glue, whereas you have to scrape any PVA glue off before you try again. Old Brown Glue is my preferred LHG but it is much more expensive and harder to find than the TB version.


----------



## EarlS

The titebond I mentioned was probably well past the expiration date when I received it. As others pointed out som Amazon sellers aren't themost scrupulous folks.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, that's why my buying algorithm is usually to choose the second cheapest item, rather than the cheapest.

I also use hot hide glue (mixed from flakes), but at the moment my squeeze bottle in the fridge is too old so I'm going to need to warm it up enough that it goes liquidish, then clean out the bottle thoroughly, making a "yuck" out in the desert. I don't use it as often as I should, because the hour or so for it to warm up is often too long, and I'm not in the habit of heating it up every time I go to the shop.

Actually a perfect activity for today, since it's raining out.


----------



## Lazyman

Make sure that you check the manufacture code date on any TB PVA adhesives that you buy. If is more than 6 to 9 months old, I would not buy it (or I'd return it if shipped). Unless I had a glue up that will use most of it quickly, I would not buy gallon jugs of it online at all.

Dave, Rich as a good idea for storing HHG that he posted a while back. After cooking, he pours it into small muffin pans (or silicone) or even ice trays and freezes them. Once frozen, you can pop them out and store them in the freezer in a ziplock bag. When you need some, just warm up one or more for the occasion. They can still go bad in the freezer after a while but it definitely extends the storage life and waste if you do not use it very often.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, I've just been fine-tuning my squeeze bottle of hot hide glue. About a third to half full seems to be the right amount to use up before it goes bad (as long as I refrigerate it overnight), but last time I made a "heavy half" which was definitely a little too much.


----------



## Keebler1

Just dropped my package off


----------



## pottz

did some yard work then went to total wine and got my beer shopping done.place is enormous,thousands of beers from all over the world.i would have been lost if kenny hadn't given me some tips on what my victim likes to drink.so now i just gotta get everything photoed,wrapped and boxed up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Spent this morning cleaning the shop again. Got my juniper stash moved out of the way, got the 22×12 foot roll of landscape fabric hauled outside into the rain (so none of the mouse poop or pee would go airborne), unrolled it, hen folded it up and stuffed it into a garbage bag. Cut the 12' long cardboard roll into 6 pieces, all of which went into another garbage bag, also with all the sweepings from the floor I had cleared. I've got one or two more sessions to finish getting all the rodent poo out of the shop, and then I can start putting things back on the shelves.

What a pain, but it's nice getting it done.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Make sure that you check the manufacture code date on any TB PVA adhesives that you buy. If is more than 6 to 9 months old, I would not buy it (or I d return it if shipped). Unless I had a glue up that will use most of it quickly, I would not buy gallon jugs of it online at all.
> 
> - Lazyman


Stuff like this is why it would kill me should the local WoodCraft ever go out of biz as so many of them seem to have done. I see Gallons at Menards, and they are pretty consistently our of date, or close to it, and I wouldn't chance it to Amazoo. As long as they are getting their % they don't care what kind of crimes their sellers are committing. So I always buy at my local WoodCraft, they stock Gallons of Elmers, and most of the TB products, so I think I'm not the only guy buying local, or their stock, and inventory of types would be less. Usually what I am getting at WoodCraft was born that month. I imagine the same is true at the Rockler in Cinci.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, I've just been fine-tuning my squeeze bottle of hot hide glue. About a third to half full seems to be the right amount to use up before it goes bad (as long as I refrigerate it overnight), but last time I made a "heavy half" which was definitely a little too much.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I have only brushed the HHG on, so I typically make up small batches in old plastic McCormick spice bottles to mix and dispense the HHG. I just put the bottle in the water bath of the warmer to heat them up and and at the end of the day put the lid back on and pop it back in the fridge or freezer depending upon whether I plan to use it again soon. Of course hammer veneering takes a lot more glue so it gets mixed up in bigger batches.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I saw someone recommend a squeeze bottle online, and I found that I really like it. I normally have the glue pretty runny, but if I need it a little thicker, I can just pull the bottle from the water bath a few minutes early and let it thicken up.

I have a desktop "lunch warmer" crock pot that works pretty good.

I'm currently using a 12oz restaurant-style ketchup squeeze bottle, but I might switch to a 4 or 6 oz one which will be a better size. Save the 12 for if I'm going to hammer veneer or something.

As for buying TBII, I order mine online from either WoodCraft or Rockler when there is a free shipping deal on. But I also have a gallon of Gorilla wood glue that I got from my local HW store. The owner bought ought a trade-show display of Gorilla glues, tapes, etc, and had it all out for sale at 30-50% off MSRP. The expiration date wasn't great, but I've been using it up on things like birdhouses for the neighbors and jigs for the shop, and it hasn't failed yet.


----------



## pottz

gorilla glue is on the very bottom of my go to glues.hate the stuff.get in your hands and have to wear it off. foams up making a mess.i have no use for it period.TBII is my go to.and shelf life is low.well it reacts to moisture so if your in an area with high humidity probably not a good choice.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gorilla Wood Glue is a PVA glue similar to TBIII (waterproof). And I'm mostly using it on birbhouses made from pallet wood, which have screws holding them together as well as the glue.


----------



## pottz

dave if i had some id donate it to you ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't realize that the Gorilla Wood Glue is water resistant like TB3. Next time I need water resistant wood glue I will give it a try.

I have only bought the Gorilla polyurethane glue once. It sat on the shelf unopened for a couple of years and when I tried to use it, it had completely set so I guess it somehow got moisture in it?


----------



## Keebler1

I only have realy used TB3.


----------



## pottz

> I only have realy used TB3.
> 
> - Keebler1


same, i keep one small bottle just for outdoor stuff.


----------



## splintergroup

I used to buy the gallons because they are so much cheaper per ounce than the smaller bottles. Disappointing thing is when they turn into curdled milk after a few years, still over half full.
Lately it's been pints, will use up within the "use by" date, even with a few furniture projects mixed in.


----------



## Lazyman

I'm telling ya, the Elmers wood glue seems to have an extremely long shelf life. This is based on just a single gallon jug that is 8 years old. None of the the smaller bottles of TB I have bought have lasted more than 2 years. Even if Elmers normally lasts only 4 years, that will beat any TB wood glue I have had. Last time I looked, Elmers was at least 50% more expensive but if it lasts twice as long it is still a better deal. We will see how long the gallon of TB1 I bought for my workbench glue up will last. My hypothesis is that my old Elmers will still be usable when the TB goes bad.


----------



## splintergroup

I use a decades old bottle of Elmers "school" glue on occasions for when the color of the glue line doesn't matter for jigs and such, Zero problems.

I generally choose for the color, TB "dark" for walnut, TB3 for medium shades like cherry & oak, and the TB1 for pine.

Do you know how Elmers responds to adding dye? I know TB can be dyed.

It would be nice to be able to pick up glue locally and not have to drive 70 miles to get TB or worse, mail order.

usually when I need something, I need it ASAP 8^)


----------



## Lazyman

I have not tried to dye wood glue. Do you use Transtint or something else? When I want a darker glue I often use liquid hide glue and when I want lighter, I have used fish glue.

BTW, liquid hide glue is the only TB product I regularly buy. it is much cheaper than the Old Brown Glue and in my experience works just as well.


----------



## EarlS

My biggest complaint with TB is that the glue line will swell a couple months later. So I use gorilla polyurethane when gluing the sides of boards together. I tried the TB polyurethane version. It is very different from the Gorilla version. Rather than making a foam it looks more like bubbles on the stuff that expands out of the joint. When you scrape the excess TB after it dries you get a lot of sharp brittle shards. Gorilla is a hard foam but no shards. Probably should do a side by side review one of these days.

Plan C is in finishing and the last item is being glued up. Is it considered bad form to send the wood part of the swap tomorrow and ten send the beer part a few days later?


----------



## splintergroup

I use TransTint based on a Wood Whisperer video where Mark demonstrates it when he does a glue test.

I've never tried the LHG, but have been tempted since there are many times I need a slow-set glue for complex glueups (typically I'll switch to epoxy when doing this).

My only experience with the ape glue is when it first came out. Well noted on the stained fingers!
It was ok, but dealing with the foam and a dried up bottle after a few weeks made me forget about it.


----------



## therealSteveN

If you haven't tried storing TB glues upside down, you'll miss out on longer life. If air can get in above it, it will skim over. Been doing this for a long time, so far I've NOT had to pitch any as unusable. In the past when I was doing a lot more work, a lot of the jugs got used a lot faster, but since 2013 I have slowed way down, so many times I've had some older glue on hand, still usable.

Not arguing the Elmers does have an uncommonly long shelf life, but it isn't as easy to find unless I get it online.

Bruce you have beautiful country. I have drives that mostly aren't so beautiful, full of the same houses over and over, but I can drive 10 miles and be in a WoodCraft. Trade offs.


----------



## therealSteveN

> My biggest complaint with TB is that the glue line will swell a couple months later.
> - EarlS


Earl, I am having trouble seeing this in my mind? Sounds like a need for more clamping pressure, and or, less glue. Do you get squeeze out? I don't have a reference to swelling after the fact.


----------



## RyanGi

> If you haven t tried storing TB glues upside down, you ll miss out on longer life. If air can get in above it, it will skim over. Been doing this for a long time, so far I ve NOT had to pitch any as unusable. In the past when I was doing a lot more work, a lot of the jugs got used a lot faster, but since 2013 I have slowed way down, so many times I ve had some older glue on hand, still usable.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Funny thing about that upside down gig…I made a simple holder for my couple bottles of TB to keep them inverted. Just concentric holes so they rest upright on their lids. I guess I didn't close one of the bottles all the way…and filled up one of the wells, gluing the bottle into place upside down! Luckily, the bottle was pretty old and almost empty anyway. But I had to throw the holder away as it was rendered useless. Sigh. Dummy…


----------



## therealSteveN

> My only experience with the ape glue is when it first came out. Well noted on the stained fingers!
> It was ok, but dealing with the foam and a dried up bottle after a few weeks made me forget about it.
> 
> - splintergroup


Same for me. Went, saw, used, walked away… I really don't do all that much that requires a waterproof solution though, unless I am making cutting boards, and if you get down to it, they don't really need waterproof glue, they just need the end user to keep them out of the dishwasher. Ughh.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, can you explain what you mean by the TB glue line swells? I know that PVA glue lines can creep but never heard of them swelling.

RealSteve, but if I invert my jug of TB1 I will mess up my shelf life experiment.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My only experience with the ape glue is when it first came out.


People seem to be missing that Gorilla Glue is a polyurethane glue that foams and stains. Gorilla *Wood* Glue is a completely different product (PVA glue), very close to TBIII, and almost identical in behavior to that.

Personally, I'll buy whichever of Gorilla Wood Glue or TBIII is the better price when I need more waterproof glue. But I don't go through it that fast, since I'm only making two-four birdhouses per year.


----------



## pottz

what about using bloxygen like you would for finishes ? i never done it but should work id think.


----------



## RyanGi

Pottz, I use bloxygen on damn near every liquid I open up in the shop. Love it. But I think it would be a major pain for glue bottles. Maybe at the end of the day you unscrew the tops and backfill them, I dunno. Seems like I'd forget. Now, for the gallon bottles only used for refill that makes sense to me.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, I use bloxygen on damn near every liquid I open up in the shop. Love it. But I think it would be a major pain for glue bottles. Maybe at the end of the day you unscrew the tops and backfill them, I dunno. Seems like I'd forget. Now, for the gallon bottles only used for refill that makes sense to me.
> 
> - RyanGi


yeah thats what i meant.i wouldn't do it on my small bottles used daily only on the gallons used to refill.


----------



## RichT

Bloxygen doesn't slow evaporation, which is what causes glue to skin over. It's also pretty much useless for water based products.

It's inert argon gas and works by blocking oxygen from contacting the surface of the liquid, which is really only an issue with oil based products.


----------



## pottz

> Bloxygen doesn t slow evaporation, which is what causes glue to skin over. It s also pretty much useless for water based products.
> 
> It s inert argon gas and works by blocking oxygen from contacting the surface of the liquid, which is really only an issue with oil based products.
> 
> - Rich


ok, in that case,i wont waste it !


----------



## HokieKen

Well I just finished plan B for my swap project successfully  Still working on plan A too and I hope to be sending both but I feel better knowing that in a pinch I could ship tomorrow if I had to.


----------



## therealSteveN

> If you haven t tried storing TB glues upside down, you ll miss out on longer life. If air can get in above it, it will skim over. Been doing this for a long time, so far I ve NOT had to pitch any as unusable. In the past when I was doing a lot more work, a lot of the jugs got used a lot faster, but since 2013 I have slowed way down, so many times I ve had some older glue on hand, still usable.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Funny thing about that upside down gig…I made a simple holder for my couple bottles of TB to keep them inverted. Just concentric holes so they rest upright on their lids. I guess I didn't close one of the bottles all the way…and filled up one of the wells, gluing the bottle into place upside down! Luckily, the bottle was pretty old and almost empty anyway. But I had to throw the holder away as it was rendered useless. Sigh. Dummy…
> 
> - RyanGi


Yeah most definitely need to tighten down the cap, and any glue gunk on the threads needs to be gone. I find any size smaller than the gallons are actually harder to do. They have pointier caps, so need a deeper hole, and that makes them straight up. Gallons a slightly bigger hole allows them to sit slightly tipped to the side, Not sure why, but works great on gallons, when I had problems it was with smaller bottles. Glue bots came out and I'm sold there. Wayyyyyyyyyy better than TB bottles, and wayyyyyyy better than picnic supply bottles. So all I buy now are gallons, and just need to fill the bots once in a while. I find these keep glue good a *LONG* time, *IF* you cap them.


----------



## Keebler1

I thought I was up against the clock to ship. Thought tomorrow was ship date but its the following monday. Oh well. I don't think I could have done any better having the extra week so it worked out


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny dont forget my S


----------



## therealSteveN

> Earl, can you explain what you mean by the TB glue line swells? I know that PVA glue lines can creep but never heard of them swelling.
> 
> RealSteve, but if I invert my jug of TB1 I will mess up my shelf life experiment.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeahbuttt you won't have to buy it as often.  I know, the steep cost of research….


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well that was a neat morning. Got another section of my garage / lumber storage cleaned, and the Sycamoray stopped by with some juniper for me. He was worried it was all too rough, but it looks great to me. I've got plenty of work to do to turn it into boards for the fireplace screen it's going to become, but I don't think I'll need any more lumber. Yay!

Plus, hanging with other Lumberjocks is often fun!

Hey, Kenny, do you need a progress picture to give me a P or aren't we doing those this time? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

No P's this time Dave. No newbs this year . I did give you your S though. And I'll mark yours up there Keebs when I'm not on my phone.


----------



## RyanGi

Seems to me that anything that uses oxygen or water to cure or harden would benefit from being purged by argon. But anything that relies on evaporation to cure my or may not be effected. I don't know that purging a container with argon would put sufficient vapor pressure to keep the water in the finish (or glue). Since argon doesn't react with anything, and won't combine with water at all, I wonder if the environment would keep the water from coming out of solution? Very sciency…


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, the last time I was at Total Wine and Spirits they had a can of argon near the checkout for wine preservation that was much cheaper than Bloxygen. Yet another reason to make a trip to the wine store.

Note: I am not sure whether it is the same volume of gas as the bloxygen


----------



## duckmilk

Except for some final finish and another minor bit, mine is pretty much completed. I also am thinking of shipping the beer separately in case of leakage. With all the effort I have in the project it would be a shame if it was tossed due to leakage. I was originally thinking about a bonus item, but there just isn't enough time to make it.


----------



## RichT

Here's a Bloxygen tip. When the can is fresh, you can hear the gas escaping. As it gets used up, that sound goes away, so to tell if there is still gas being emitted, aim the tube towards your tongue so you can feel that there's still gas coming out.

If you look at the Bloxygen site, they focus on oils. In fact, they have a short video of products that it's good for and I didn't see any water based finishes or glues.

Here's their list of uses:

Oil Based Paint, Stain, Oil-based Inks and Stains, Varnish, Urethane, Polished Metals, Polyurethane, Printing Chemicals, Gunpowder, Catalysts, Auto Body Chemicals and Coatings, Liquor, Photo Chemicals, Furniture Refinishing Chemicals, Chemical Compounds, Wine, Fuel Additives, Coffee, Marine Coatings, Glue, Guacamole, Tung Oil, Epoxy

I've used it for wine, but guacamole is a new one to me. Makes sense though. I also like to keep a premium bottle of olive oil on hand for drizzling and I use it to keep that fresh too.


----------



## RyanGi

So I'm sitting here waiting for some finish to dry…and I looked up other easy to acquire Argon on Amazon. The wine preservation product called ArT is a food grade, pure argon product, so I'd say similar to Bloxygen if I understand it correctly. The other ones I found (again, quickly) weren't pure Argon…usually with Nitrogen as a component as well. ArT is sold in 0.352 oz cans. Bloxygen (at least the cans I have) are 0.41 oz cans.

Doing the math for price per oz, based on Amazon prices, found the following:

Bloxygen
1 can, $31.59/oz
2 can set, $30.43/oz
12 can case, $24.26/oz

ArT
1 can, $45.53/oz
4 can set, $35.50/oz
12 can case, $30.77/oz

So, it looks like the can size makes a pretty big difference, at least with that basic search…


----------



## RyanGi

> Here s their list of uses:
> 
> Oil Based Paint, Stain, Oil-based Inks and Stains, Varnish, Urethane, Polished Metals, Polyurethane, Printing Chemicals, Gunpowder, Catalysts, Auto Body Chemicals and Coatings, Liquor, Photo Chemicals, Furniture Refinishing Chemicals, Chemical Compounds, Wine, Fuel Additives, Coffee, Marine Coatings, Glue, Guacamole, Tung Oil, Epoxy
> 
> I ve used it for wine, but guacamole is a new one to me. Makes sense though. I also like to keep a premium bottle of olive oil on hand for drizzling and I use it to keep that fresh too.
> 
> - Rich


Interesting that they include glue and wine. Obviously the wine is an oxidation thing, I wonder if the 'glue' is just generic…? Imma try it on guac, just because!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Shipping Monday, I hope my victim enjoys his white elephant and a six pick of O'Doul's.


----------



## pottz

> Here s their list of uses:
> 
> Oil Based Paint, Stain, Oil-based Inks and Stains, Varnish, Urethane, Polished Metals, Polyurethane, Printing Chemicals, Gunpowder, Catalysts, Auto Body Chemicals and Coatings, Liquor, Photo Chemicals, Furniture Refinishing Chemicals, Chemical Compounds, Wine, Fuel Additives, Coffee, Marine Coatings, Glue, Guacamole, Tung Oil, Epoxy
> 
> I ve used it for wine, but guacamole is a new one to me. Makes sense though. I also like to keep a premium bottle of olive oil on hand for drizzling and I use it to keep that fresh too.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Interesting that they include glue and wine. Obviously the wine is an oxidation thing, I wonder if the 'glue' is just generic…? Imma try it on guac, just because!
> 
> - RyanGi


ha ha my wine never sits long enough to even worry about !!! if it does,im probably dead or in the ICU !!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you want to keep guac from browning, the two easy ways are: 1) drizzle a little oil over the top to provide a barrier, and 2) pop the avocado pit into the guac. I didn't believe the latter, but my honey showed me and it works. Crazy!


----------



## RyanGi

Lemon juice also keeps it from going brown. As long as you don't add too much, it's fine. Otherwise it gets very lemmony!


----------



## pottz

or just eat it when done,just sayin !


----------



## RyanGi

You know how it is Pottz…when they come into season, they come in big!


----------



## pottz

> You know how it is Pottz…when they come into season, they come in big!
> 
> - RyanGi


hey i live in the land of gauc !!! when there ripe you eat em,tomorrow is gonna be meh ! you can do all you want to stretch the time,but it's gonna be meh !


----------



## therealSteveN

Oxygen is what turns your Guac black. If you want it to stay nice and green, when you put everything away throw the guac in first, and then dump all the other food on top. Next time you see it, it will still be nice and green. Lemon or Limon juice can also do the same job. Kind of depends on what taste you are looking for.


----------



## HokieKen

'Maters are starting to roll in here. I've decided Cherokee Purples are my new favorite. I'll be putting a couple more of those plants out next year. They are the best sandwich slicers I can ever recall having 

And I have a White Tomesol plant that is loaded with green ones and I've been thinking they sure should start turning soon. Then I noticed this one was fading instead of darkening:









So I felt it and it certainly felt ripe. So I googled White Tomesol and whaddayaknow, they're actually white. Whouldathunkit? I've never had a white tomato before. Don't recall ever even seeing one. So we'll find out if they're any good or not!


----------



## PCDub

Cherokee Purples are great slicers! I've been growing heirloom slicers for years, and they are among the best. Consider also giving these a try: *Pineapple* (red/yellow stripe-ish); any of the *Brandywine*s (at least 3 color varieties); *Arkansas Marvel* (<< the biggest tomato I ever grew, one fruit over 2 pounds!!); *Chocolate Stripe* (beautiful bronze striping on a dark red fruit); *Dixie Golden Giant* (soft orange/peach color). All of these are large, and all are DEE-LISH-USH!!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks PCDub! I've never really tried to grow heirlooms but I got a few plants this year that were already started and were given to me so in the ground they went. I've really been excited by the Cherokee Purples. Unfortunately there are only 2 left on the vine :-( I'm not sure if they'll give a late cycle yield or not? The White Tomesols are big suckers and from what I've read, they're right up my alley - meaty and tasty. I put out an Abe Lincoln plant too but it didn't survive infancy unfortunately. I'll take a look at the ones you mention when I make a list of seeds to get for next year. I'm definitely going to have to expand the section of the yard I set aside for tomatoes


----------



## bndawgs

Earl, that was me that bought the Worksharp off of you. It's been a great addition and at some point I need to look into building a station for it similar to what Stumpy Nubs did.

Boy, am I feeling the pressure now that I've seen all these shipping posts. Woke up early this morning starting to feel the panic. I'm around 90% for Plan A and 50% for Plan B. Have my list of stuff left to do, so I'm hoping to get some time at lunch today to cross a few items off the list. Who needs a finish these days right?


----------



## Lazyman

I got selected for a jury so I won't be in the shop to work on my project today at least.. Fun. :-l.


----------



## therealSteveN

I used to get summons all the time, but being an RN usually got me out. It wasn't anything official, just the jurists knew they would catch hell pulling a working RN out of circulation to sit on a DUI, where they would get pitched from the jury anyhow. Especially an RN who worked in the ER.

After many an hour on nights babysitting drunks, none I knew had any fondness, and for most of us in that position it would que the music for Disco Inferno….. Burn baby burn, it's a disco inferno…... 

I always wanted to sit on a murder trial, or something interesting, most is just supreme gluckkkkk though.


----------



## duckmilk

No fun Nathan, what kind of trial?


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, you can mark me down as one happy recipient! Awesome package!


----------



## Keebler1

My recipient should be recieving their scraps Wednesday


----------



## HokieKen

Will do Duck!

The wife is getting her hair done so I'm bachelor for dinner. Grilled cheese with mater with a side of cherry maters with some Basil and Sage 









And a beer of course…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i hope all our Texas buddy's are safe :<))))


----------



## duckmilk

I am Tony, only got a hair over 1" rain today. Really could have used 4". Radar looked like Nathan didn't receive much either.


----------



## Lazyman

> No fun Nathan, what kind of trial?
> 
> - duckmilk


Domestic Assault of his girlfriend. Short trial-Not Guilty. Just not enough to convict the guy even though he was total d--.


----------



## Lazyman

Not much rain at my house ( less than 1.5" up until now) I heard that McKinney (where the county courthouse is) had some minor flooding and the worst of was out west . I heard that some areas in the mid-cities or Ft Worth got 12" overnight.


----------



## pottz

ok it's finally here,packing and moving time.im packing this box to defeat even the toughest ups can throw at it.bottles all in a ziplock bag and individually bubble wrapped.if my guy wants to recycle the bubble wrap he set for life ! just gotta write a letter explaining why he's let down ! hey i tried my best !!!! hopefully ill get this out wednesday. cant wait to see what everyone has come up with.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I shipped my white elephant and O'Douls today. I'm sorry for my victim getting my stuff.


----------



## pottz

> I shipped my white elephant and O'Douls today. I'm sorry for my victim getting my stuff.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


man i hope you got me,just thinkin about O'Douls is gettin me thirsty !!!!!


----------



## pottz

well i just got my letter written and the box is sealed so i may get it out tomorrow ! now hopefully everyone took pic's of their projects before sending ? i know last year someone forgot to take pic's and maybe a letter missed.this is why you dont pack up after a six pack guys !!!! well maybe kenny, but he's a professional ;-))


----------



## Woodmaster1

I sealed the box and didn't get the letter in it before shipping. So I'll send a message after it's delivered.


----------



## JD77

> I sealed the box and didn't get the letter in it before shipping. So I'll send a message after it's delivered.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Every time it's something. Usually I forget to get the final pics, but I forgot the letter this time, too. I messaged my victim, instead.

-JD


----------



## HokieKen

The OP should be up to date with *S* and *R*s. If I missed something, sound off.

If you're like me and don't have your *S* yet, don't forget that next Monday is the shipping deadline!


----------



## Lazyman

Does anyone have any experience with the Woodriver tung oil that Woodcraft sells. After watching the Wood Whisperer's video about finishes on cooking utensils where he concludes that tung oil yielded the most durable finish, I want to use that on my swap project. They may have the only tung oil I can get quickly enough to meet the shipping deadline but if it is no good…

I've never used tung oil before so hopefully it will cure quickly enough to put on more than one coat before shipping deadline.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I haven't used that, Nathan, since I have a gallon of the Real Milk Paint tung oil which I dilute 50-50 with mineral spirits (for better penetration), but I figure the first coat needs to cure 24-36 hours. Later coats are 18-24 hours, except the final, which is undiluted, and again 24-36 hours before I'll wrap it for shipping.


----------



## Keebler1

I was looking to use tung oil on mine but ran out of money before i bought it. With Daves cure times Im glad I didn't. Of course I wouldnt have diluted it. Dave why do you dilute the 3rd coat?


----------



## RichT

> I ve never used tung oil before so hopefully it will cure quickly enough to put on more than one coat before shipping deadline.
> 
> - Lazyman


Get some Japan drier. Sherwin Williams sells it. Add 1 ml per ounce of tung oil. It will speed the curing by several times over. Only treat the oil as you use it. If you add it to the bottle, it will ruin the oil.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I find that three or four coats need to be diluted and put on to get a good finish most of the time, Keebs. Then the final one undiluted which films over a little better.

It's quicker than the T&T Varnish Oil which was what I used this time. Overall, I think if I'm in a hurry, I'll stick with shellac over oil, perhaps with a single coat of varnish at the end.

My cure times may be a little long, but if you ever apply another layer over an uncured tung oil or varnish oil and have to sand back, you'll understand why I don't mind a little waiting.


----------



## Keebler1

I see Dave. I read it wrong. I originally thought you said you diluted the first and final coat but not the middle coat


----------



## HokieKen

I've never used tung oil but would be curious how it fares on food/drink pieces. I have been working on some spoons here and there that I'd like to use something with a little more protection than just mineral oil and beeswax which is my typical food-safe finish.


----------



## Lazyman

I guess I need to make sure that I get my first coat on today. I may only have time to get a couple of coats on to make sure that they cure enough before ship date.

Dave, do you find that thinning the tung oil affects the curing time in addition to improving penetration? The wood is pecan and is fairly dense and may have minimal penetration anyway.

Rich, This will definitely be a food contact item (it is designed for "invasive" food contact into hot meat) so I would rather not use Japan drier since they usually contain metals driers based upon what I have read. I would prefer to go with pure tung oil so unless the thinning will also significantly improve cure time, I would rather not do that either.


----------



## Lazyman

> I ve never used tung oil but would be curious how it fares on food/drink pieces. I have been working on some spoons here and there that I d like to use something with a little more protection than just mineral oil and beeswax which is my typical food-safe finish.
> 
> - HokieKen


I decided to try tung oil after watching this video where he apples several different types of finish and then boils the wood for 5 minute to test for durability of the finish. The tung oil is the only one that held up to the extreme boiling test.


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, there were no *apples *involved in the test.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I've never used tung oil but would be curious how it fares on food/drink pieces.


It's held up very well to pieces getting splashed. I haven't yet used it on a cup where the wood will be holding liquid, but I'm told (like Nathan's video shows) that it'll even stand up to that.



> Dave, do you find that thinning the tung oil affects the curing time in addition to improving penetration? The wood is pecan and is fairly dense and may have minimal penetration anyway.


I used cheap thinner once, and that was not good. Good quality mineral spirits don't seem to slow the cure any. Might even speed it up a little.


----------



## HokieKen

Went during my lunch break and got my swap beers. Now I just have to see if I can finish up plan A in time and get a couple more coats of finish on Plan B


----------



## GR8HUNTER

EVER hear of Waterlok it is a resin based tung oil sounds tough :<))))))


----------



## therealSteveN

> BTW, there were no *apples *involved in the test.
> 
> - Lazyman


Apples, applied, whateveah…

I think Fu&^ing Homer Formby screwed over Tung Oil for all time, well maybe more recent generations weren't put off because Formby"s isn't as talked about as it once was.

Since Flexner has several times visited the subject that finding true 100% Tung is like a Unicorn, so I always was left with doubts.

WoodCraft swears their product is actual Tung Oil. I have tried it, and found longer drying times than Dave talked about, not sure if he was using it in Mn or Nm?

I wished Spagno had included Walnut Oil. I've used that to rejuvenate old, dried, and tired out wood on tool handles, old tool chests, and a slew of other things. Never really went with food safe stuff though. On handles it seems to me to last, and wear a lot better than any other Oil I have used.

Now I guess I have to dunk something with it on in boiling water.


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm plugging along on projects a through c, they shouldn't be a problem, but don't wait for me if you want an early reveal. Deadlines are meant to be met, not messed around with and done weeks ahead of time. Ughhhh I can't imagine.

Like Kenny I went out beer shopping today, all are fairly local, neighbor states to me maximum, except one I see in here a lot, and always people raving, I thought WTF…... I just hit one spot, thinking of up to 3 more? Not sure, but I think I'm gonna have a 12 pack.

I should ship Monday if nothing else blows up, or the termites don't cave in the house, you know minor stuff. Guaranteed I will arrive long before the reveal date.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> WoodCraft swears their product is actual Tung Oil. I have tried it, and found longer drying times than Dave talked about, not sure if he was using it in Mn or Nm?


That's in NM, SteveN. I never tried tung oil in MN because f'in Homer Formby, and I hadn't worked up nerve to try. I'm pretty sure Real Milk Paint's is real tung oil. I'm kinda sure WoodCraft's is, but I trust the smaller company more than the bigger one…


----------



## Keebler1

H
Whos homer formby and what did he do?


----------



## bndawgs

Glue up for item 2 is underway. Things are looking good. Of course, while at HD I forgot one of the things I needed. So another trip is in order. 
Feeling a little better now. Still have the issue of a finish,which is always my nemesis.


----------



## Lazyman

He probably died before you were born Keebler. He mass marketed a line of finishing and refinishing products. We know now that most of them were crap.


----------



## Lazyman

First coat of tung oil is appled. The Wood River TO advertising on the bottle and on the Woodcraft website says that it is 100% raw tung oil. Instructions say that the first coat should be 50/50 mix with turpentine or mineral spirits so that is what I did. Really soaked in so I just kept applying until there was some on the surface then wiped it down.


----------



## splintergroup

I was/am rather satisfied with Homer's "Tung Oil Finish" which of course is the product facing all the ire here 8^)

Nary a drop of tung oil in it, but it works well as a wiping varnish for small boxes. Assumptions are it basically is a Danish oil with extra varnish resins added. Nothing one couldn't recreate on their own, but added some nice warmth to walnut and easy to use, dried hard.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Instructions say that the first coat should be 50/50 mix with turpentine or mineral spirits so that is what I did. Really soaked in so I just kept applying until there was some on the surface then wiped it down.


Sounds like what I normally do, Nathan. I generally dilute the second coat too, unless the first coat was a dip (knife handles, mostly). Then I start full strength, but it's always "slop it on a little thick, then wipe off the excess after it's had time to soak in."

My dad swore by Homer's "tung oil" back in the day. I think it's an ok finish, I just wish he hadn't called it tung oil.

But then I was also disappointed that Danish Oil didn't have any Danes in it, and that baby oil is NOT made from babies. ¿¡What the hell!?


----------



## splintergroup

I though danish oil came from squeezing sticky buns, no wonder that damn finish never dried and attracted all those ants 8^/


----------



## therealSteveN

> WoodCraft swears their product is actual Tung Oil. I have tried it, and found longer drying times than Dave talked about, not sure if he was using it in Mn or Nm?
> 
> That's in NM, SteveN. I never tried tung oil in MN because f'in Homer Formby, and I hadn't worked up nerve to try. I'm pretty sure Real Milk Paint's is real tung oil. I'm kinda sure WoodCraft's is, but I trust the smaller company more than the bigger one…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Simply from how temps, and humidity work, then I'd bet mine taking longer than down in the SW, that you could probably factor that in as well. Nathan being in Texas is going to be a mixed bag right now, if the heat has abated, and the rains are falling his normal hot and dry may end up being my cooler, and sweaty, so his times might/could be longer too.

I think beyond company size is their integrity, and the vision of the owner/s Both Milk Paint, and WoodCraft are miles ahead of Homers quick buck, and out the back door…....


----------



## therealSteveN

> H
> Whos homer formby and what did he do?
> 
> - Keebler1


Kevin are you that young? LMAO.. I would have thought most here knew about Homer.


----------



## therealSteveN

> But then I was also disappointed that Danish Oil didn't have any Danes in it, and that baby oil is NOT made from babies. ¿¡What the hell!?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I am ROFL, this is a great conversation.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I though danish oil came from squeezing sticky buns, no wonder that damn finish never dried and attracted all those ants 8^/
> 
> - splintergroup


Bruce if you are saying that, it means something, you have the everything dries promptly weather going for you. Up here I remember it took the best part of a 1/4 Century to dry. I found a box full of Watco cans, didn't know I had it. All of it was like cement. It made me smile. I just said FINALLY. It had to be 42 years old if it was a day.


----------



## bndawgs

The only Homer I know, is Simpson.


----------



## Keebler1

The rain wont affect Nathans finish with his mini split running removing the humidity in his hop.

My dad didn't do any woodworking and I didnt get into it till I was in my 30s. I am only 41 soI probably missed Homers scam


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan didnt TWW suggest some sort of citrus type product to dilute the tung oil?


----------



## pottz

> H
> Whos homer formby and what did he do?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Kevin are you that young? LMAO.. I would have thought most here knew about Homer.
> 
> - therealSteveN


yeah it's homer simpsons dad,geez!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Simply from how temps, and humidity work, then I'd bet mine taking longer than down in the SW, that you could probably factor that in as well.


I may also be getting a boost if UV helps cure it. On the days when it doesn't rain around here, we often get a UVIndex of 13 or 14.



> Nathan didnt TWW suggest some sort of citrus type product to dilute the tung oil?


A lot of places suggest using orange oil. I haven't tried that yet, but as that's what Real Milk Paint sells pre-mixed in their 50-50, I'll probably end up trying it next time I have an excuse to order from them.


----------



## HokieKen

Baby oil used to be made from babies Dave. Then they figured out it was more profitable to grind the babies into powder.


----------



## Lazyman

I don't want to know how baby food is made. BTW, the movie Soylent Green was set in 2022.


----------



## therealSteveN

I tried to watch Soylent Green a few times, just never could choke down the whole thing at one sitting. 

Fa la lal al la. Awake at 3:43 AM, back is killing me, leaning on an ice pack….


----------



## EarlS

I went in the shop last night, looked at the last item and had realized I didn't like the way it looked. Just then, the sun poked thru the clouds and illuminated one of the other miscellaneous pieces of wood on the bench causing me to have an epiphany. Gonna start the new design tonight. There are a bunch of glue-ups so I'm not sure if I can get the project done and put finish on it. If not, there will be a DIY component.

I'm taking Friday off to buy swap beer (and because it is SWMBO's birthday) so I should be able to get it built.

Steven - 3:45 AM and still awake? - ugh - I get up at 4:15 AM and am at work by ~5 AM.


----------



## Lazyman

Woke up like a light at 5 am this morning. Damn bladder-and I didn't even have a beer last night.

Made my beer run yesterday. I think I bought more new beers for me to try than known ones to send. I never thought having so many craft breweries in TX was going to be an issue but it means that some of the beers that I really like get swapped out for new ones. It is nice to try the new ones but when you find a favorite and they no longer carry it…

I checked the tung oil this morning that I applied to my project and it feels very dry but I suppose that I should not try to rush it and wait at least a full 24 hours before applying another coat. One reason I have avoided tung oil until now is the stories of gummy results when the previous coat was not sufficiently cured. Must. Be. Patient.

I am helping the retired electrician that helped me add the new sub-panel for my shop (and mini split) do an estate sale this week. He and his wife have moved into a senior living apartment and they are selling everything that they do not need. Not many woodworking tools but tons of screwdrivers and a 3 level craftsman tool chest full of tools.


----------



## Lazyman

I just searched for orange oil on Amazon and the Real Milk Paint orange solvent popped up as available on Amazon. This is annoying-with Amazons free prime shipping, it would be cheaper to buy it through Amazon than directly from RMP's website. I would like to support them directly but when they sell through Amazon and it is cheaper, they make it hard to bypass Amazon. It does appear that they will ship multiple items for the same $10 shipping but I think you would have to buy at least 3 items to make it cheaper to buy direct.

Plus, their online store has some bugs in it. I was trying to see how much the shipping would be on just a finishing oil sampler and it gets confused. I cannot clear the shopping cart of the other items I put in and it tells me to resolve issues when selecting the items for the sampler. I try to delete things from the cart and they keep showing up again later but the latest thing I added is not there. This small business needs to send the 20 year old who manages their website back to school (or they need to hire a 20 year to fix it). Sigh.


----------



## PCDub

> [Cherokee Purple]...... Unfortunately there are only 2 left on the vine :-( I m not sure if they ll give a late cycle yield or not? .....
> 
> - HokieKen


During really hot times, the flowers won't set fruit. That might explain the dearth you see-if they are still flowering, you'll get more fruit as long as your season holds out (and if temps are not over 90!!)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've never had serious problems with the RMP website, Nathan. I wonder if they switched things around…

Yeah, the shipping can be a bear, which is why I hold out until I need a cuppa-tree tings before ordering from them. I also frequently buy one or two new paint "samples" which are big enough for small projects, so I've still got a few colors of RMP I haven't gotten around to trying yet.

While walking last evening (and really having my hip get really sore), I talked to my sweetie about building a bench for our corner. She thinks it's a great idea, especially if I put it where it'll be in the shade of our juniper tree most of the morning. Be a nice spot for folks to take a break on their morning walk, or me to hang out if I'm not able to walk for some reason. But it'll be next year. Too many projects.


----------



## therealSteveN

I have always gotten Real Milk Paint stuff at WoodCraft. Never gave a thought to buying direct. Isn't it weird how all of our behaviors for the same things differ. I guess that "individual" thing is popping up again. But from the sounds of it, they sell a lot more than Allan carries at the store.

WOW, do they have a lot more stuff, gobsmacked.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, SteveN. They have quite a bit, and I've sampled much of it over the past couple years.


----------



## pottz

ok kenny ups just picked up mine so give me a S. the poor bastard….........errrr i mean, lucky recipient, should get mine on tuesday,so watch out !


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, give me an R and call me Myron. Or something. I'm pretty pleased, and less confused than I have been in the past, so I think this was a success!

Got the package, and got some beers. I know what's for dinner tonight!


----------



## Lazyman

Beer! It's just not for dinner.

You guys getting Rs are making me a little nervous about my project.


----------



## Lazyman

I was at Woodcraft yesterday. They had a couple of Real Milk Paint products but nothing I am interested in.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeah, I always just thought uhhhh, MILK PAINT, which is what they have at WoodCraft, jeesh, they have a lot of finishing products.

Dave anything you've tried that was much better from XYZ, than the MP line?


----------



## therealSteveN

This is the first time I bought "Epoxy" in bottles, in the past I've only dabbled with the products in tubes. I always thought of that as more glue than anything. So far so good. It's a Pro Marine product, words associated with it are Self leveling, high performance, crystal clear, food safe, and mostly it was durable. It had all the attributes I wanted for my application, actually it was the only one I saw that did. Dry times have been close here to what they stated. Happy first experience.


----------



## RichT

For the record, General Finishes Milk Paint is not milk paint. It's more like chalk paint. If it's pre-mixed, it can't be milk paint, since milk paint has only a few hours after it's mixed before it goes bad.


----------



## RyanGi

GF milk paint is a mineral based acrylic paint, not a true milk paint as there's no milk powder in it at all and it's pre-mixed and stable (as has been mentioned). My experience with the GF milk paint has been stellar. It goes on exceptionally smooth with a roller, has good coverage and adhesion, levels really nicely, has a very consistent coloration and is super durable. I happen to be a fan of their color pallet as well. To be honest, I've never used real milk paint so I can't compare it, but I wouldn't hesitate to use the GF milk paint on any project i make. I don't usually use anything but clear finishes on my woodwork, but it's nice to have a color option!

This is one of my favorite pieces I've made using it. I really enjoy how the walnut looks against the painted cabinet. Being a tool stand (for the lathe) it gets smacked around a bit and doesn't show a bit of wear. The carcass was 3/4 Baltic birch…back when it wasn't worth it's weight in gold…and the pic doesn't do justice to the color…


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeah, both my Wife and I use it often. We want to paint a wall, we go with a Gallon of off white from the paint store. Pretty much any smaller item we use Milk Paint, so many lively colors. It's almost fun to finish.


----------



## DavePolaschek

SteveN, the finishing creams from RMP were worth a try, I figured. I've been happy with them, and used the low sheen (semi-gloss-ish) on the rocking chair I refinished. It's held up pretty well. I buy my tung oil there. And the paint, of course. But the RMP does require thinking ahead. It has to be mixed, and then let it sit for a half-hour to an hour before using.


----------



## HokieKen

Never used milk paint but maybe one of these days I'll give it a try on something. I tend to only tackle projects where the wood will be on display so I never cover it up.

I spent the better part of my week fixing lawnmowers and changing brake pads in addition to my normal yard maintenance. And now I have a lamp post that won't work and a rock wall to finish before the weekend when we have company coming. So, I'm not sure if plan A will make it into the package by Monday or not unfortunately. But it's so close to complete that there's no way I'm giving up on it. So it'll likely find its way to my lucky fella in a follow-up package in a week or two :-( Luckily, I have plan B complete so I won't be draggin' ass when it comes to my own ship date!

I remember a time when I participated in practically every swap and I always seemed to have time :-(


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WE better start talking and kicking around the next swap like 2 weeks till reveals :<)))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<))))


----------



## therealSteveN

Tony yours may be better than mine.


----------



## therealSteveN




----------



## RyanGi

So I'm sitting in an airport lounge (because I don't much like people and it's a way not to be around too many people while being stuck at an airport). Anyway, I'm listening to a podcast (which I rarely do) and have come to the conclusion I'd rather read a woodworking magazine versus listen to someone talk about some random woodworking topic.

Question: are there any woodworking or shop podcasts you guys like? How about magazines you subscribe to?


----------



## Keebler1

I listen to woodtalk, because we make, making it, working hands podcast, making our way among others. Hell and gone and blood money are also good podcasts


----------



## RyanGi

Thanks Keebs, I'll try a couple of those.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How about magazines you subscribe to?


Quercus

Mortise and Tenon

And now, The Stick Chair Journal since the Schwarz is apparently getting back into the magazine (though with an annual) business.


----------



## pottz

i tried woodtalk once,boring as hell.im not a podcast guy !


----------



## pottz

> How about magazines you subscribe to?
> 
> Quercus
> 
> Mortise and Tenon
> 
> And now, The Stick Chair Journal since the Schwarz is apparently getting back into the magazine (though with an annual) business.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i let all my magazines expire.they would pile up then after a few months id just fly through em real fast and toss em.was a waste of money.plus they mostly kept repeating the same crap over and over.very few young people,under 40,read magazines anymore.probably why most are going broke,or gone.


----------



## bndawgs

QS cherry. Man, it looks so cool with an finish on it.


----------



## duckmilk

I am familiar with what a podcast is but have no inkling where to find one. My wife is the tech person in our house. If I was sitting in a lounge, I'd rather strike up a conversation with the bartender.

Still working on getting a good finish on my project, started out wrong but thanks to Nathan and Santa Fe Dave, I think it will turn out ok. Got 2 more days to see how it works.
Thankfully, my recipient is much better at that stuff than I am and he can refine the finish if he wants to ;-P
Frankly, the finish is just to make it look good and is not that important to its use.


----------



## duckmilk

I didn't know cherry had that nice of a QS grain Steve, looks good!


----------



## HokieKen

I decided to refinish my plan B project this evening so that's in process. I'll hold off until Monday to ship even if I'm ready sooner. No need to have it sitting on a truck all weekend.


----------



## bndawgs

I have one last part coming tomorrow. 2 coats of finish and then beer shopping and packing up. Hope I have a box big enough.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck if you have an android download google podcasts from the play store. If iphone dowoad apple podcasts I believe. Then when you find a podcast you want to flow you can subscribe and it will let you know when a new one is available to download and listen to. You can also listen from the first episode if you want


----------



## HokieKen

Never found any WW podcasts I cared for and don't subscribe to any magazines. When I want to ingest some woodworking content, google and YouTube scratch the itch.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, I know but, I have an Iphone and use it to make phone calls and send and receive texts, also to check the weather, use the calendar and calculator, nothing else. I use my computer for this and emails and watch the tv for news. Too damn old to care about changing, pi$$es my wife off at times but, that is what I do.

Edit: +1 Kenny plus, I PM my LJ friends.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't listen to WW podcasts and I get Wood magazine a few times a year. I don't subscribe they just send them to get me to subscribe. Not sure what list I'm on for that but I do enjoy those when they come in but not enough to subscribe I don't think.

YouTube has it all really.


----------



## Lazyman

I've subscribed to Woodsmith magazine since about 1986. It is a great source of plans and how to. I recommend any beginner buy their digital archive because their build articles are every comprehensive for woodworkers of almost any skill level. 90% of what I know about WW I probably learned from Woodsmith.


----------



## therealSteveN

> QS cherry. Man, it looks so cool with an finish on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Bees wings r beautiful.


----------



## therealSteveN

I currently get WoodSmith, Woodworkers Journal, Wood, and Popular Woodworking. I'm thinking of letting PWW, and WoodSmith go, neither are doing it for me anymore, and seems way too much CNC, and turning for a guy who does neither, plus the projects just way to leaning toward that Mid Century BS for my taste. Who decided that was a style? Yeah, I'm old Duck, isn't it wonderful being stiff in your joints, and inflexible in your thoughts. LMAO….

Because of my lack of social disease tech, I don't podcast either. I am a paper and ink kinda old fart. My one entrance to anything close to social, is this, and some would say I'm not real graceful at that. Ehhh, F them anyhow. ROFL.

It pizzes my Wife off something awful.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, had the post-surgical follow-up yesterday. Good news is, I'm healing well. Bad news is, the 10# lifting restriction stays in place for 4 more weeks.

Guess that means I start work on some smaller projects I can safely lift (such as the plane for the HPOYD secret Santa), while leaving the bigger home projects idling for another month.

I think I'm out for the next swap too, though if someone wanted to run a knife swap or something smaller like that, I might jump in just because I can't help myself. But the next swap is probably the last one of 2022.


----------



## Keebler1

Whoever was looking for podcasts there is one i forgot to mention. Shannons lumber industry update. He is kinda dry but it is full of good information about different woods.

Do we want a knife swap next? I have a knife from woodcraft I need to cast scales for.


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't figure on doing another swap this year but, I may do one more if it's knives. Then I can do a batch and knock some Christmas gifts out at the same time


----------



## therealSteveN

> Well, had the post-surgical follow-up yesterday. Good news is, I'm healing well. Bad news is, the 10# lifting restriction stays in place for 4 more weeks.
> 
> Guess that means I start work on some smaller projects I can safely lift (such as the plane for the HPOYD secret Santa), while leaving the bigger home projects idling for another month.
> 
> I think I'm out for the next swap too, though if someone wanted to run a knife swap or something smaller like that, I might jump in just because I can't help myself. But the next swap is probably the last one of 2022.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The good news is great, at least there aren't any setbacks. The bad news kinda sux, but if you feel better and don't have pain like before, then the time will pass before you know it. Beside the good news about the bad news is that all that stuff your itching to do will be there waiting for you.


----------



## Keebler1

DaveP pick a couple of colors. Gonna cast some blanks this weekend if I get time


----------



## therealSteveN

Thinking I'm going to pass on swaps until maybe beer next year, this is too fun to miss. Plus doing swaps is kinda keeping me, and my messed up shop from getting organized, and set up the way I would like it to be. Yes, some day I will finish my years long journey to shop pics….. It has been a mess for far too long. Plus somewhere in there I'm going to be Dave again too. My consult for surgery is coming up in a few weeks, so I'll be getting my back fixed again too.


----------



## Keebler1

So far there are 3 interested in a knife swap. Anyone else? I will run it.


----------



## EarlS

I'm out on swaps for a while. SWMBO wants furniture and stuff for the new house we have been in for 3 years now. Plus I need to learn how to use a lathe. Work is going to be crazy in 2023. We have a 350MM major plant upgrade to do in 11 months.

Last swap item looks good enough that the wife wants it. Depending on how the finish dries the box will go out tomorrow or monday.


----------



## Keebler1

Mark me as received. Great package


----------



## DavePolaschek

> DaveP pick a couple of colors. Gonna cast some blanks this weekend if I get time


This is with the cholla? Red and green both work nice from what I've seen. Thanks, Keebs!

I'd say a knife swap is looking like the most likely. Now I just need to decide whether I want to do scales on a utility or cooking knife, or burn a hole for a through-tang carver…

Think I got the longest-pole piece for my HPOYD SS pushed along today. I've got a buddy in MN who's going to make some parts for me that haven't been manufactured for almost 100 years. Next up is getting my forge running, I think. Which might be handy for a knife swap, too…


----------



## Keebler1

Red and green got it. Do you stabilize your cholla before casting Dave?


----------



## Keebler1

New micas as well.


----------



## Keebler1

Interesting new turning tool from penn state catalogue


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Red and green got it. Do you stabilize your cholla before casting Dave?


I never have. As long as it's a solid piece of cholla and doesn't feel soft, it almost certainly doesn't need stabilizing. Cholla is pretty hard stuff.

I've got three cholla roots I'm going to be playing with this winter. Those might be another story. We'll see.

Ooh, sparkly, keebs!


----------



## HokieKen

Square or round are both better options for negative rake inserts IMO. That hex shape might be good for some really small stuff but in general doesn't seem like a great idea to me.


----------



## Keebler1

How long do we want the knife swap to be? Do we want that to be the last swap of the year ending first week or two of nov to give everyone plenty of time around other projects?


----------



## HokieKen

I'd cut it off mid-November just before Thanksgiving Keebler. That way it's over before the Christmas rush starts in earnest.


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Friday! Don't drink like a girl tonight ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Drink like a man.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd end it first or second week of November, Keebs. And yeah, it'll be the last swap of 2022. Thanks for offering to run it!


----------



## pottz

> So far there are 3 interested in a knife swap. Anyone else? I will run it.
> 
> - Keebler1


im probably done for the year.im actually doing a couple kitchen knives right now but there for my son for christmas.then i gotta get going on christmas gifts for several or more people.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats not allowed Pottz you have peraonally been requested to make an appearance in the next swap


----------



## Keebler1

Dave it will be a month or so before your blanks get shipped. I want to try and cast them a few different ways


----------



## pottz

> Thats not allowed Pottz you have peraonally been requested to make an appearance in the next swap
> 
> - Keebler1


i always thought these swaps were like joining a gang,once in you can never leave !!!! hell it's gonna take me weeks just to sober up from this one keebs !


----------



## Keebler1

Perfect swap to follow is a swap playing with sharp objects lol


----------



## Woodmaster1

> QS cherry. Man, it looks so cool with an finish on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


I think that looks like QS sycamore. I didn't realize QS cherry has the same pattern. Next time I help my buddy mill cherry I'll see if he QS some. Great looking board.


----------



## Keebler1

Firat batch of cholla cast


----------



## Keebler1

New swap thread is up. Let me know if I messed anything up, need to add anything, or need to change dates.
And yes Pottz you and all the others are requested to participate in the thread even if you decide knives scare you…..oops I mean if you cant participate lol


----------



## splintergroup

Pottzy could make a sharp, pointy stick, 100% woodworking.


----------



## therealSteveN

Bad tool day today. Both my old Crapsman belt/disc sander, and my newer still under warranty Rikon drill press bit the dust today. Fixes are possible, but not before ship dates are on me. I had 3 items going, down to 2, but they should be done, and shipped probably Monday. I hate when stuff breaks, it's never timely. I can go to a few places and use a DP, not so much with a sander. :-(


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks SteveN. I'd be hard pressed on a lot of projects without a belt sander of some sort.


----------



## HokieKen

Today's bounty.


----------



## Keebler1

Speaking of belt sander Duck where did you get your 2×72?


----------



## pottz

> That sucks SteveN. I'd be hard pressed on a lot of projects without a belt sander of some sort.
> 
> - HokieKen


piece of sandpaper,rub hard and fast,it's doable ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

Your making me tired Potzy. I hold it, the "machine" does the hard and fast part. Some day when you've had more birthdays you'll understand power tools, and the need for them. Now when I was younger, that would have been the plan.. ;-)))


----------



## pottz

oh hell trsn im already at that point.im a power tool junkie buddy.hand sanding is only when ive got no choice.


----------



## therealSteveN

It will only get worse with birthdays.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

don't you have a little one you could clamp to tabletop to get you through Steven :<)))


----------



## duckmilk

> Speaking of belt sander Duck where did you get your 2×72?
> 
> - Keebler1


I already had the variable speed motor so only ordered the chassis and Nathan helped me set it up. Dang, just saw they now have a tilt chassis, wish they sold it when I bought mine. I also bought the articulating tool rest which I love. Bought my belts from Combat Abrasives. They also have the best angle grinder flap discs, really thick and long lasting.

Not going to be in any swaps this year Kevin, like Earl, SWMBO has other plans for me. I'll be pestering you guys though.



> Your making me tired Potzy. I hold it, the "machine" does the hard and fast part. Some day when you ve had more birthdays you ll understand power tools, and the need for them. Now when I was younger, that would have been the plan.. ;-)))
> 
> - therealSteveN


I won't bother you with how much hand sanding I've done on this project.


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, you posted a couple of days ago that you use oil and wax for some finishes. Does the wax dull the wood grain any? I have some white beeswax I was thinking of using but want the grain to show.


----------



## HokieKen

No it shouldn't Duck unless it's timted with dye or something. Beeswax goes on clear and if it dries a little hazy it takes little effort to buff it out.

I actually prefer paste wax unless it needs to be food safe. I like the way it cures and buffs better. But the end result is about the same with both.


----------



## HokieKen

I haven't posted any teasers this whole swap. I'm not sure if anybody has. So we gotta have at least one!


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, If the wood is super smooth, burnished really with 800 grit for example, and you buff out the wax really well, it can get pretty shiny. A cloth buffing wheel on a drill or on your bench grinder may help getting it buffed out.

EDIT: is the beeswax soft or a hard stick of it. It really needs to be softened to get it spread out nicely.


----------



## Lazyman

I just applied my last coat of tung oil. I am a little puzzled. The instructions on the bottle say to wait an hour between coats and overnight before use. Even so, I have been waiting a day between coats. The surface feels really dry to the touch after just an hour or two. I've heard so many horror stories about tung oil not drying and being gummy I wonder how that is possible based upon my observations. The only thing I can think of is if they put a ton of oil on the surface and didn't wipe off the excess oil as you are suppose to.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, that seems awfully quick to me. I wonder if they've got some sort of dryers in that.


----------



## pottz

> I haven't posted any teasers this whole swap. I'm not sure if anybody has. So we gotta have at least one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


there has been a few,nothing exciting though !


----------



## bndawgs

My QS cherry was a swap teaser.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, that seems awfully quick to me. I wonder if they've got some sort of dryers in that.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Website says:
"Our tung oil is completely natural, filtered to remove sediment but otherwise unprocessed. It is literally 100% raw tung oil and nothing else. "

I wondered at first if they heat polymerized it but it seems like that would qualify as "processed".


----------



## Lazyman

I thought I posted a teaser but looking back I don't see it unless it was longer ago than I thought. I guess I never clicked the post button. Anyway, here it is (again?)









Maybe I posted in the wrong thread before.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Weird. That's a lot quicker than I see with the RMP tung oil.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My teaser was that I used something from Earl's shorts for this swap.


----------



## pottz

whats with this fascination with tung oil ? ive never used it pure and never will. i use the maloof blend which is 1/3 tung oil. but straight why ? all i hear here is the problems people have with it curing or whatever ! we have way to many great finishes so why deal with it ?


----------



## Lazyman

I decided to finally try it tung oil because of the wood whisperer video I posted a link to above. I am sure that the Maloof blend is great but I did not want a poly type finish on this. Poly based finishes are usually not a durable finish for items that be washed frequently or exposed to heat or both. The whisperer video shows that pure tung oil is resistant to both in the extreme.


----------



## mikeacg

> My teaser was that I used something from Earl's shorts for this swap.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


What? Earl sent you his shorts? Eeeeeewwwww….










Mike


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't want to touch that comment about Earls shorts (much less that stuff from Earl's shorts).


----------



## DavePolaschek

Back when I was getting started, Earl sent me a box of shorts. All sorts of random stuff. Yellowheart, purpleheart, walnut, wenge… just random stuff he didn't need.

When I'm picking wood for a swap project, stuff that other LJs have sent me gets prioritized. So I dig through Earl's shorts at least once per swap.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I wondered what was causing that itch. Now I know.

Teasers (some of these may or may not be related to the swap):


----------



## bndawgs

I'm on the home stretch and feeling a lot better now. Will go out later for the beers and then have it all ready for packing up tomorrow.


----------



## EarlS

I'm off to the Post Office to hand the swap box over to Uncle Sam's Parcel Smashers.


----------



## pottz

damn earl these guys sure love to get into your shorts.i think a mans shorts should be left private ! ;-))


----------



## duckmilk

The beeswax I have is little white pellets, no coloring, should be easy to soften with a little heat. The only paste wax I have is an old can of Johnson's which I was afraid would leave color in the wood.
The wood was sanded to 400 grit then the last one was with a fine 3M pad of a burgundy color. I can go to 1000 grit if needed.


----------



## duckmilk

Actually, I use that beeswax as one ingredient of my moustache wax ) It almost wants to melt in my hand.


----------



## Lazyman

If the wood is really white, the Johnson's may give it a little amber tone but dark colored woods should be fine.

To mix your own, I would melt the wax a jar or something in a double boiler and stir in a little oil, BLO, walnut oil, tung oil for example, to help keep it soft after it is cool. You need it soft to get a very thin coat so you can buff it off after it hazes over. You can probably use mineral spirits or DNA instead for a quicker time to haze over but do not start a fire when mixing.

EDIT to add: if it already melts that easily, it may be too soft to provide much protection so the Johnson's might be better.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, our neighbors rock. We got two dozen fresh peaches yesterday, so we had to do a little baking this afternoon.



















And for those titillated by talk of Earl's Shorts, here's a topless photo of the peach raspberry crumble we made.










Waiting for it to cool enough that I won't burn my mouth is pretty tough. I expect some vanilla ice cream will help cool it down.


----------



## EricFai

Naked Peaches, yes to Al-a-mode


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we should have a peach raspberry crumble swap *YUMMMM MMEEEEEE :<)))))))))*


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I could smell the cobbler/crumble cooking from my house. I need to wipe the drool off my chin.

Why is it that one of the best tasting local beers doesn't come in a can or bottle? The only ones available in cans or bottles were the odd ones. That should be OK because my recipient probably doesn't really like beer anyway, or at least that is what I'm telling myself.

Some lucky recipient is going to receive scented beer. The trash bags I put them in smell like lavender sunrise or some such nonsense. By the time the box gets where it's going everything inside it will smell like unicorn farts.

P.S. - Kenny give me and S - for scented, or smelly, whichever one seems most appropriate.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Why is it that one of the best tasting local beers doesn't come in a can or bottle?


Earl, a keg is just a 16 gallon can. Just need a bigger can opener. ;-)

The crumble was pretty tasty.


----------



## Lazyman

Keep it warm for me, Dave. I will be over in about 10 hours.


----------



## duckmilk

> Some lucky recipient is going to receive scented beer. The trash bags I put them in smell like lavender sunrise or some such nonsense. By the time the box gets where it s going everything inside it will smell like unicorn farts.
> 
> P.S. - Kenny give me and S - for scented, or smelly, whichever one seems most appropriate.
> 
> - EarlS


Thankfully, I already received mine and I don't have to smell Earl's stinky unicorn fart shorts the beer is wrapped in.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Keep it warm for me, Dave. I will be over in about 10 hours.
> 
> - Lazyman


eat a bowl for me Nathan :<)))


----------



## duckmilk

Ribeye, baked potatos and cucumber salad for supper tonight.


----------



## EricFai

Good looking Ribeyes, medium rare please.


----------



## duckmilk

Better hurry Eric


----------



## Keebler1

First cast with cholla out of the pot and looking good. If I remember ill take pics tomorrow


----------



## pottz

damn you guys are makin me real hungry.grill is firing up for some brats !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thought this was BEER SWAP not food network :<)))))))))))))


----------



## EricFai

Beer and BBQ, great combination. Heading out to the lake tomorrow. High 80's and sunny.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I dig through Earl's shorts at least once per swap.
> - Dave Polaschek


I wouldn't write about it???? Please no pics…


----------



## pottz

> thought this was BEER SWAP not food network :<)))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


it's a *beerbq* swap buddy ! it's both !


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave that Crumble looks famous. Duck, Yummly looking steaks. Those are tomorrow night for us.

Tonight I had a rack of BB Ribs. Meijers had them BOGO and the price was within the norms for our area. They looked great, thick and meaty in their little blister packing tubette, so I bought some. REALLY glad now I did, and wished I'd have tripled down on the 6 racks I bought.

I did the cooked to 180 just on the rack with a little Oil, and rub. Then I popped them in the pink paper, and popped them back into the 225, Cherry Pellets, the smoke was awesome. Had a guy pull in off the road, asking WTF ya cookin? He'd driven by at 60, smelled the cook, stopped, turned around and followed his nose. I was impressed. I asked him if he was part hound? Never had that happen before. LOL

Anyhow I finish them up to around 200 + or - 4 or 5 degrees is paydirt These were 204. Took the wrapped ribs, and put them in the cooler till we were ready. COC, Baked Beans, and I had some garden Veggie rice. The freeking rib bundle broke in 2 when I picked them up. I hadn't opened it yet but knew they were gonna be ok. 










Tender, moist, succulent, awesome, these are all just words, but these ribs used them all. It was a great meal. I just wish now we had some of that Peach Crumble. Ice cream had to do.


----------



## therealSteveN

Of course there were BEERS, several of them went down tonight. My Wife was on her third, and I my second before it dawned on me. We were just drinking some Negra Modelo's they were good and cold, went down just fine..

I had an extra HOT day in the shop. My fan just wasn't keeing up with the ceiling fans, and the 90+ temp, and highly humid BS we had going on. I was pizzed about absolutely ZERO horizontal space I had that didn't have stuff, piles of wood and tools all over, so I got out a bunch of plastic tubbies, and went about grouping into like categories, and ended up doing almost ZERO woodworking, but future woodworking was going to have some room to lie current work on a flat surface, while I did whatever torture to the wood I had in my plan.

Almost 11' of clean workable space about 4' wide. I can actually pull out my shop computer, to check some files, and You Tubes I wanted to check while I was in the shop. I hate seeing something, having to walk out back, go into the shop, get to whatever it was I watched the video, article, whatever. By the time I get back there I forget what it was I was gonna do, much less what I wanted to apply from the innerweb. Anyhow I have no connection back there, but I can bring back 4 TB of files….

Plus I can walk all the way around this newfound work space, and not run into anything. GLORIOUS…

Tubbies full of like minded stuff, easy to see, easier to access.










Views both directions



















So how's it with you? Can you do work without horizontal spaces to roost on? I feel like I earned my 2 beers, it was hot, and I was hustling around.


----------



## Lazyman

I will finally get back into my shop today and it will be a major clean up day. I spent the last 4 days helping friends with their living estate sale. He's the retired electrician that helped me add the subpanel and extra circuits to my garage so that I could also add my mini split. He probably saved me $1000+ in labor so my wife and I helped them sell the stuff they didn't move into their downsized senior living apartment. We netted over $5000 for them and just as importantly, whittled the stuff down to less than a minivan load to drop off for donation. A couple of small Ikea pieces just went to the curb for scavengers or bulk trash pickup but otherwise we emptied the house.

I will pack up my swap beers today for drop off tomorrow. Just gotta find a suitable box. I guess since Earl has set the precedent for froufrou fragrances in the shipping box, I will need to find something special to include as well. Hmm, what shall it be. I guess I could scrape off some of the drippings from my smoker. That would give it a nice smokey smell and it could be used as a fire starter. More than once, the accumulated drippings have caught fire when getting the smoker ready.


----------



## RyanGi

Greetings from abroad! We're in Greenland and have been drinking the local beers…which wouldn't stand up to most that have been moving around in the swap but, hey, it's Greenland. Give 'em a break. I'm normally not into fruity beers so much, but they make one here with Crowberries (which I never heard of) but they grow wild everywhere. Not a bad beer actually. Maybe a bit like a semi-sweet raspberry??

Had pickled reindeer with soft boiled eggs on toast for breakfast before we head out to the glacier. Not too shabby.


----------



## Lazyman

The have Reindeer in Greenland? Must be imported domestic stock.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I wish I'd thought to include a bonus smell in my box. I've had three dead mice in the shop during my cleaning the past few weeks. Any would have have been a nice enhancement, I guess.


----------



## EarlS

Ryan - don't forget to post pics of Greenland

Tony - Food is the third leg of the holy triumvirate (woodworking, beer, food).

Glad to see I've been able to introduce a new aspect to the swaps - smell (or stench).

As I was looking at Steven's shop pictures I realized a lot of the shop pictures have 2 benches. Since I don't have room for 2 benches the TS side table doubles as a horizontal work surface. My shop stays pretty clean because I don't have much room (single stall garage) and I'm a neat freak. I'll be cleaning and putting things away now that the swap items are complete and shipped. Might be a good time for some shop pictures as well.


----------



## therealSteveN

Earl, I think my problem with cluttered spaces is I'm more hoarder, than neat freak, or so says the Woman who knows me best.

I don't want to drop a mouse in the box, lord knows I have enough of them around here. Maybe I'll just eat some beans, and rip a few good ones off as I'm packing the box. It may or may not be subtle. 

Ode de George….. Huh, might look into licensing…


----------



## therealSteveN

We are working on breakfast right now.

Bourbon Bacon Cinnamon rolls. Probably some scrambled eggs to keep it grounded. Won't do to be lit this early.


----------



## Lazyman

Mmmmm. Bacon…Bourbon…Cinnamon.

Not many mice here but we do get rats that use the storm drain behind our house as a highway. Nasty creatures. Never had any in the house but they occasionally squeeze into the garage/shop. Had one, who must have gotten some rat poison, crawl up through the shop vac hose to die in my cyclone bucket. Had a nice bed of shavings from my lathe to take its last nap. I started smelling the tell tail smell of something dead and spent 30 minutes looking for it until I realized that the smell was strongest near the cyclone which is when I looked inside. My first thought was: that was very considerate of you to die in what is basically a trash can. Well, he got his revenge because for the next few years, I got a reminder of his final "essence" anytime I ran the shop vac. I scrubbed the hell out of it and even tried storing some cedar shavings in it for a while but it took a long time to stop being haunted by the little bastard. Even now, I sometimes think he is still lingering 4 or 5 years later.

When we first moved in about 30 years ago, we did get a mouse in the kitchen. Since the kids were toddlers, I didn't want to set traps so I got a sticky trap and slid it between the fridge and cabinet. The next day, my wife called me and said: "You need to come home NOW. A mouse is tuck in the trap and it is trying to get loose." I left work and retrieved the trap. Using gloves I tried to free the mouse from the trap by pulling on its tail which did not get stuck to the trap. Never heard a mouse scream before. It was permanently stuck so I had to put the poor thing out of its misery in other ways. I threw the rest of the sticky traps into the trash.


----------



## HokieKen

Gave Earl an S. I think the OP is up to date with Ss and Rs but let me know if I missed something. I'm taking the afternoon to put the finishing touches on my project and box it all up to go to USPS in the morning. I managed to get Plan A completed but I had to do some creative cheating to shortcut it and make the finish line. But I have no complaints. Hopefully my recipient won't either ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Hopefully, my recipient will be distracted from the quality of my project by the enclosed beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Ditto Nathan. I will say I was shopping for someone who has totally different tastes than mine. Since I didn't know what to pick, I let the dude who owns the store pick me 6 of the best local beers in that arena. I peed a bit when he rang me out. Almost 3X what I normally pay for a pick-your-own six pack!


----------



## Lazyman

That was me last year but I actually enjoyed trying some dark brews and stouts since I got 2 of each to try myself. I even liked most of them. First taste was usually a shock but I think that all but one of them grew on me as I drank them. I hope that I remember what my recipient this year said they like.

Well, I've got my Beer, BBQ and Potpourri box all packed up and ready to go as soon as I write a cover letter. I figured a little aromatics might help distract them as well. I even remembered to take pictures so I don't have to unpack and repack everything.


----------



## EarlS

I noticed that the local breweries are running between 3 and 5 bucks a can or bottle and the liquor depth at the local grocery store is about 2 or 3 bucks.

The nice lady that rang me up asked if I was in the beer club. WHAAAAT? So now I am. Buy enough beer get free beer. Good deal if you ask me.

I did commit a cardinal sin. Somehow one can did not make it into the box. I will drink it this afternoon after my bike ride and report back. Might be a bit tipsy as it is 8.2 ABV.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sure the other 23 beers will be plenty for your recipient Earl. I wouldn't sweat that one.


----------



## HokieKen

I just bumped the Air Cleaner up my priorities list. I apllied finish to one of my parts on the lathe. Thought all
was good until I pulled it off and looked at it really closely and saw all the tiny specks of dust suspended in the finish for eternity :-( And it's way too late to fix it. Luckily I think it's minor enough that no one will notice it.


----------



## Keebler1

Chilla blanks i cast friday are cut up. What yall think?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Getting the air cleaner will help, Kenny, but if you've been working for years and building up dust in the shop, it'll take a while to get all the dust out of the shop again. I've only been working in mine about 2¼ and I've been sweeping almost daily during my recovery from surgery (with the air cleaner running) and there's still dust on everything when I get to the shop in the morning.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I like the ones where the cholla runs long a lot, Keebs! They'll clean up pretty.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny what kind of finish did you use?

2 bolt actions turned today


----------



## therealSteveN

I am of a mind that as long as you are creating fines, sanding, some routing, sawing, stuff that makes the really small stuff. Not the curly q's you get from planers, and jointers. As long as a fresh supply of that is made. I don't care what your Dust Collector is, or how much it costs then you will have a need for an air handler, because you will still have a ready supply of DUST. All of the small stuff never gets sucked up. Either at the machine it's not all picked up, or when you empty your DC, it's always there, and also why I am NOT allowed to have a basement shop. SWMBO has spoken on that matter, but it gives me a green light for an outbuilding. 

Keebs, that Cholla stuff is pretty neat looking.

I thought I had placed a teaser before. This ain't happening with machines breaking down though. Maybe for the mixed drink swap, they could be swizzle sticks. Very tiny Skewers for BBQing teeny food. Shrugs….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I am of a mind that as long as you are creating fines, sanding, some routing, sawing, stuff that makes the really small stuff. Not the curly q s you get from planers, and jointers. As long as a fresh supply of that is made. I don t care what your Dust Collector is, or how much it costs then you will have a need for an air handler, because you will still have a ready supply of DUST. All of the small stuff never gets sucked up.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I gave the living room a thorough douce like I did, and still do, in my old shop. My wfe wanted to get what she thought were cobb webs in the corner of the high ceiling and asked if it would be ok to borrow my parents cordless electric leaf blower. I asked her why in the heck it needed to be cordless. When my gas blower was giving me crap I googled "most powerful corded leaf blower" and came up with the Worx WG521 for under $75; sold! She asked if that would be ok to use inside, I responded: "I'll gladly jump on any opportunity to use lawn equipment indoors that I can justify" then asked her if a chainsaw was out of the question. She fired that thing up and probably shaved 3-4 years off both our lives with the amount of airborne dust kicked up, the dustbunnies looked like hummingbirds flying throughout the room. Behind the TV and under the couch and loveseat were the worst offenders with tornados of dust and long forgotten toys flying from under and behind them all. We should have masked up before hand as this wasn't too difficult to predict but at least now it's done and won't have to be done again until some windy, dry day this fall when we can open all the windows and let mother nature haul all the dust away for us.


----------



## RyanGi

Some Greenland pics. All of these are from the general area of Ilulissat.

So many of the things in these images are just so massively huge. With no point of reference to compare them too, their size is lost in the images. Just truly amazing!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the pics Ryan, so cool to see that part of the world. What's the temperature there?

Ugh, gonna have to get a new window AC for the shop. Cleaned all the fins and the filter and it is 84 in the shop when it is only 97 outside. This summer when it was in the 100's the shop kept at a balmy 78. Guess the 8 year old unit is loosing its cool.

I'm going to start packing up the beers to ship since They will be going in a separate box. Apologies to my recipient in advance as I decided to put some sawdust in the box to soak up any inadvertent leakage before it leaks out of the box (plus, I need more packing material). I would use shavings instead except I don't have any. Anyway, be careful opening up that box.

Two more things to do on the main item before packing it up tomorrow.


----------



## Keebler1

Sawdust mixed with glitter how kind of you Duck


----------



## duckmilk

OOOH! Forgot the glitter, I have a bunch of it!


----------



## RyanGi

Duck-

Temps are in the low 40s to low 50s right now. Colder on the water, but not bad. Dress in layers!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Ryan! Not flying much, I suspect I'll never make it to Greenland, but it's nice to look at the pictures!

Not at all bbq, but tasty dinner tonight. Phở with beef, chard, carrots and rice noodles.


----------



## Lazyman

> Ugh, gonna have to get a new window AC for the shop. Cleaned all the fins and the filter and it is 84 in the shop when it is only 97 outside. This summer when it was in the 100 s the shop kept at a balmy 78. Guess the 8 year old unit is loosing its cool.
> 
> - duckmilk


Dang! I wish I had known that 2 days ago. We had one at the estate sale I helped out with. The owner decided to sell it yesterday for $20. It looked like it had been used once.


----------



## HokieKen

Having one and packing the rest up 









Just waiting on a last coat of finish to cure on one item and I'll pack up the goodies too. It'll head to its new home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lazyman

Pirateship.com 14×11x7" box with 9 lbs was less than $15 for UPS. Cheaper than large flat rate box at USPS. With all of the padding, I do not think my bundle would have fit into LFRB.


----------



## Lazyman

Chicken fajitas for dinner tonight with a voodoo Ranger IPA on the side


----------



## bndawgs

7 hrs at the baseball field today with hardly any shade anywhere. 
Drinking some hop slam that I found on clearance yesterday.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ugh, gonna have to get a new window AC for the shop. Cleaned all the fins and the filter and it is 84 in the shop when it is only 97 outside. This summer when it was in the 100 s the shop kept at a balmy 78. Guess the 8 year old unit is loosing its cool.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Dang! I wish I had known that 2 days ago. We had one at the estate sale I helped out with. The owner decided to sell it yesterday for $20. It looked like it had been used once.
> 
> - Lazyman


I didn't know till this afternoon Nathan. It was warm in the shop, but I thought it just needed a good cleaning, which it did. Dang, it's holding at 84 now so it isn't an emergency.

You need some good NM green chile to go with those fajitas, I happen to have some ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

I'm having Pistachios and beer for dinner. And damn if it ain't yummy!

Greenland looks awesome Ryan. It's on my list of places to see


----------



## duckmilk

My kind of meal Kenny!


----------



## bndawgs

I forget. Is it possible Greenland where they bury the fish and the dig it upon when it's fermented to eat?


----------



## duckmilk

> Had pickled reindeer with soft boiled eggs on toast for breakfast before we head out to the glacier. Not too shabby.
> 
> - RyanGi


Maybe that's how they pickle the reindeer also. Not to shabby? Heck, I would try it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I forget. Is it possible Greenland where they bury the fish and the dig it upon when it s fermented to eat?


Norway, Steve. Greenland doesn't have many critters to get after the fish, so they don't need to poison it (with lye).


----------



## pottz

> Chilla blanks i cast friday are cut up. What yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


cant wait to see how those turn out.looks very promising ?


----------



## bndawgs

Here are the beers. All double ipa so my recipient won't remember the disappointment of receiving my items.


----------



## HokieKen

6 DIPAs? I should have given you my name!


----------



## bndawgs

Hahaha.


----------



## bndawgs

Ditto Nathan. I will say I was shopping for someone who has totally different tastes than mine. Since I didn't know what to pick, I let the dude who owns the store pick me 6 of the best local beers in that arena. I peed a bit when he rang me out. Almost 3X what I normally pay for a pick-your-own six pack!

- HokieKen
[/QUOTE]

Harris Teeter did away with their build your own 6 pack aisle. So I had to go to total Wine and feel your pain.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan my package was bigger and weighed 13 or more pounds. Usps wanted $77 but ups only charged $24


----------



## pottz

mine weighed 27 pounds.cost was around 58 i think.ups which is what my company uses so i set it up on my computer,print a label and walk out to the warehouse for the brown guy to take it away. what a PITA!!!! ;-))


----------



## duckmilk

UPS is the only one that knows where I live, plus, our regular guy knows my dogs names and pets them. But, for shipping, I have never had problems with them.


----------



## EricFai

Ryan, thanks for sharing the photos, looks great there.

Yeti, that must have been a site to see, should have made a video to post. House cleaning with lawn equipment, yeah.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Duck-
> 
> Temps are in the low 40s to low 50s right now. Colder on the water, but not bad. Dress in layers!
> 
> - RyanGi


Looking at the pics I was thinking looked so bright and Sunny. Evidently not overly warm. Have fun. I am checking the box against that pirateship.com that Nathan just typed about. I had never heard of it before. I'll let you know how that works out.

Yeti, I do that in the shop. I cannot see my lovely Wife letting me blow out the house though. Way too many things that could break. I have to sleep sometime, and she knows how to shoot, not a bad shot actually. I can however imagine it, based on how it is in the shop.

Nathan, thanks for posting about Pirateship.

Fajitas sound great for dinner. Not so sure about beer and green peanutz? We had some left over ChiliMac. Made a huge bunch a while back, and vac bagged the leftovers, it had marinated very nicely, it was great before, tremendous tonight. We were both heat wasted, and didn't have enough energy to cook. AC, cold drinks, and leftovers, Yummmm. Still have 4 bags in the freezer.

Praying for your AC unit Duck, down there you need something to keep the heat under control.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm off to the UPS place in a few… (they don't open until 8:30).

Chain saw in the house? Reminds me of one Saturday morning my ex-wife left for work. When she got back, there was a 48" x 120" window in the living room where a 30" x 36" window was when she left (Hey, I hung up plastic so I didn't make too big a mess…) I'm guessing maybe that's why she's an ex-wife…

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

The eagle has left the nest 

Don't worry about Duck Norris SteveN. He just tells the heat to "cool it" and the temperature drops 15 degrees. He only uses a window unit because he hates to talk.


----------



## Lazyman

That's right Kenny. After all, he was outside his wood shop using his forge literally during the hottest days of the year working on his swap project. I think that he can take a little heat in his shop.


----------



## bndawgs

Just about ready to tape it all up.


----------



## HokieKen

I dropped my "1-3 Day Priority Mail" package off this morning. Delivery is scheduled for Thursday. Who taught the USPS to count?



> That s right Kenny. After all, he was outside his wood shop using his forge literally during the hottest days of the year working on his swap project. I think that he can take a little heat in his shop.
> 
> - Lazyman


I think he has a mini-split in his hat Nathan. And freon running through his mustache.


----------



## mikeacg

Give me an S Kenny… It is on its way to its new home!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

From what I hear, Duck is the reason TX stays warm year around. The only time the temps dip is when he goes on a trip out of state.


----------



## duckmilk

That's about right Earl. I go to Iowa and the temperature in Iowa goes up while it drops in TX. My kinda luck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So how's it with you? Can you do work without horizontal spaces to roost on?


Well…










I do have almost a square foot of space clear where the box (to hold my new router, which I'm going to need to make the new table top for our dining room table) is on the bench. Having room for the clamps during the glue-up was tricky.

But I do almost all my cutting and planing and such with boards held in the face vise, so as long as there's enough room behind that for the saw while I'm sawing dovetails, I can usually proceed.


----------



## Lazyman

My package is now on its quest to quench the thirst of of some poor soul. Mark me as shipped.

EDIT: sorry to be so dramatic. I get a little teary eyed when I send beer cans away without emptying them first.


----------



## Lazyman

> mine weighed 27 pounds.cost was around 58 i think.ups which is what my company uses so i set it up on my computer,print a label and walk out to the warehouse for the brown guy to take it away. what a PITA!!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


So did you just ship a 20 pound bag of charcoal as your swap project? I hope you made the charcoal yourself out of exotic scraps at least.


----------



## pottz

> mine weighed 27 pounds.cost was around 58 i think.ups which is what my company uses so i set it up on my computer,print a label and walk out to the warehouse for the brown guy to take it away. what a PITA!!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> So did you just ship a 20 pound bag of charcoal as your swap project? I hope you made the charcoal yourself out of exotic scraps at least.
> 
> - Lazyman


maybe, were not supposed to say until the reveal ! and whats wrong with pallet wood ?


----------



## HokieKen

That leaves us with only 2 more to be shipped!

I was looking about revealing early but I'll be camping Friday-Monday for the long weekend and probably won't have a cell signal. So y'all will just have to wait until after the holiday for Tuesday. So make sure you take pics of all the beers you receive before you drink them over the long weekend!


----------



## duckmilk

I have the beer and one item packaged up and will take it to UPS in a few minutes.
The other item needs just a few things done to it which won't take more than an hour, then I'll wrap it and go back to ship it this afternoon.
Shop is at a balmy 83 degrees and 43% humidity. I'm sweating.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That leaves us with only 2 more to be shipped!


I see three names lacking an S up top…

Or as I used to say while working in the computer biz…"for very large values of 2."


----------



## bndawgs

Holy smokes. There's like 6 people ahead of me at the ups store.

Mark me down as (S) hipped.


----------



## pottz

and that leaves one !


----------



## HokieKen

I meant NOW there are two left to ship. I was predicting the future in my last post.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I meant NOW there are two left to ship. I was predicting the future in my last post.


Gotta be careful with that. You might confuse the non time-traveling sorts. ;-P


----------



## Lazyman

Spoiler alert! I've already looked ahead and the reveal has some pretty cool projects.


----------



## bndawgs

Only 15lbs for me. Good thing I didn't go with my original idea!


----------



## duckmilk

> Spoiler alert! I ve already looked ahead and the reveal has some pretty cool projects.
> 
> - Lazyman


I know the one that was sent to me is one of them.


----------



## EarlS

I think I might have the heaviest box at something like 27 lbs and $63 for shipping USPS ground. I didn't realize a case of beer was that heavy.


----------



## HokieKen

I just drink half of each beer then duct tape them shut. It cuts weight by about 25% or so.


----------



## Keebler1

UPS wouldve been cgeaper Earl. Have you tried using a service like pirate ship? You get better rates and it compares shipping prices


----------



## bndawgs

To save weight, I just shipped 8 oz cans


----------



## RyanGi

> Nice, Ryan! Not flying much, I suspect I'll never make it to Greenland, but it's nice to look at the pictures..
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Not sure how you feel about them Dave, but there several cruise ships that travel along the Greenland coast. Might be a way to do it… it'd be well worth it!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Not sure how you feel about them Dave, but there several cruise ships that travel along the Greenland coast. Might be a way to do it… it'd be well worth it!


Yeah, a buddy of mine has cruised off Greenland a couple times. But my sweetie gets seasick…

Edited to add: this is a photo he took off Greenland.










He's John Paul Caponigro.


----------



## RyanGi

Me too Dave, me too…


----------



## duckmilk

My UPS receipt doesn't show the shipping weight but I know it was over 30 lbs in 2 boxes for just under $58.

Oh, Kenny, mark me as shipped!

I would hate to be in close quarters on a ship with a lot of people I don't know for a week or more. A few hours on a plane is bad enough. But, I would like to see Greenland as well as a lot of other places.


----------



## RyanGi

It's pretty amazing. We're flying back to Iceland tonight on the red eye. Another 10 days or so touring there. I'll post some pics along the way.


----------



## EarlS

So maybe it wasn't the case of beer since they were all empties. Might be all of the corn.


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## pottz

TRSN you need a ride to the post office ?


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Keebs, I wish you would have thought about the glitter sooner, I had something in the package that would have really looked better with it.


----------



## Keebler1

I have 4 bottles of glitter in my shop for my casting Duck.


----------



## duckmilk

I have 3 bottles in my shop doing nothing since the video I sent to AZ Dave Kelley's wife for her surprise birthday party for him in 2017. I don't have any way to post a video here but it involves a reference to a knife swap going on at that time. He had sent me a stein for the beer swap that has glitter inside.


----------



## duckmilk

Here is Dave's project post.
If any of you know how to put a video in some link to post it here, I would gladly send it to you. It's funny, if I do say so myself, but you need to read his project post first.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Duck, you just do quote, exclamation point, image url, exclamation point, quote, colon, url to video, except all that punctuation is the real thing instead of words.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Dave but the video is on my personal computer, there is no url. I have to idea how to link it on a viewable site. I could send the mov file to someone who knew how. I'm tech challenged (
Edit: thanks to you and Nathan for your help, it turned out nice.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Duck Norris

Kenny


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The videos she received were a blast. That was an awesome gift she put together and made you all participate.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh, got it Duck. I'd chuck it on YouTube, as AZDave did.

Glad it worked out for you! Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! I know I saw Duck's video back then but I think I completely missed the knife in his back until now


----------



## HokieKen

SteveN, you were checking shipping prices yesterday but I never saw a confirmation that you had shipped. Has your box of nectar left yet?


----------



## pottz

> SteveN, you were checking shipping prices yesterday but I never saw a confirmation that you had shipped. Has your box of nectar left yet?
> 
> - HokieKen


i offered to give him a ride if needed ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

White Tomesols are out for next year. Firm and meaty but not very juicy and very little flavor.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> White Tomesols are out for next year. Firm and meaty but not very juicy and very little flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


do not look good to me YUCKITY YUCK :<((((((

like green beer at pattys day


----------



## pottz

kenny any word from TRSN ? seems to have gone awol !


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, haven't heard from SteveN


----------



## bigblockyeti

> White Tomesols are out for next year. Firm and meaty but not very juicy and very little flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I'd eat it. If flavor is lacking, let the bacon flow!


----------



## duckmilk

> Nope, haven t heard from SteveN
> 
> - HokieKen


Hope he's OK.


----------



## pottz

> Nope, haven t heard from SteveN
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Hope he s OK.
> 
> - duckmilk


+1 he's gone silent ! last post was two days ago ?


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like my recipient should be getting something by 7pm tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

mine was supposed to get his today but with weather conditions in certain parts of the country,maybe delayed ? damn im gettin the itch for reveal day !


----------



## mikeacg

I was pleasantly surprised to receive a package this evening but I couldn't get my VPN to work again so it took me a while to let you all know! Give me an 'R' please. 
Christmas came early this year!!!! 








Teaser pic… When you get a heavy box with a tool company name on it, do you get really excited?

Mike


----------



## EarlS

Just heard on the police scanner that Kenny was spotted lurking about in the bushes behind his mailbox wearing nothing but his cape.

Here are a few things to amuse him while he waits:


----------



## Woodmaster1

Package arrived and was loade with quite a selection of Beer and some awesome items.


----------



## HokieKen

I believe S's and R's are up-to-date in the OP but everyone take a second and make sure I have you marked correctly please.

TRSN is the only one without an S but I know he was ready to ship on Monday. I sent him an e-mail. Hopefully he'll get that and let me know what the status is. I'm not concerned about him not shipping and I'm sure if he hasn't yet, there's a good reason for it.

My recipient is set for some disappointment today according to USPS tracking


----------



## RyanGi

We visited a cultural museum on the southern Icelandic coat today. Lots of pics, but I figured I'd share the ones you guys might find most interesting. I don't believe I saw anything labeled as being made after 1910…maybe one brass handplane.


----------



## EricFai

Some cool tools, and the house is awesome with the sod on the roof.


----------



## pottz

tools are real cool but they need to pay the gardner ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

Still no word from George (SteveN), Kenny? I hope he is alright.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Still no word from George (SteveN), Kenny? I hope he is alright.
> 
> - Lazyman


i hope so too its unlike him :<((((


----------



## therealSteveN

Ok, rumors of my death are untrue, but I have been at the hospital a lot the last few days. My Sis up in Columbus went in with some serious chit the other day, and today fed herself lunch, and went for a walk afterwards, so she is apparently MUCH better. Jeff, my BIL, and really good buddy was at wits end, and he has had some issues in the past with a "mini stroke" so Peg and I stayed at the house with him. Just got back a bit ago, I was rushing around to try to get boxed up, blah blah blah, and said F it, just gonna do a next day tomorrow. I am gonna turn in, total lack of sleep.

Still never got to buy more beer, I'll have to work something out about that

Ryan looks like fun, chilly but fun.

Ok I'm off to bed, if I'm lucky I'll sleep through till tomorrow around NOONish.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

glad you're ok and your sister :<)))))))))


----------



## duckmilk

Happy to hear your sister is improving and I'm proud of you and your wife for pitching in to help. Sleep well buddy.


----------



## Keebler1

Glad you are ok and your sister is getting better.
Kenny not everyone will like this but I say we postpone reveal date by a week or so so TRSN can get his beer together and doesn't have to overnight.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Look out for those mini-strokes, Grandma had a few but the not so mini one that finally did her in left her in a coma she wasn't coming out of on life support.


----------



## EricFai

Prayers for your sister TRSN, that she continues to improve.


----------



## pottz

> Glad you are ok and your sister is getting better.
> Kenny not everyone will like this but I say we postpone reveal date by a week or so so TRSN can get his beer together and doesn t have to overnight.
> 
> - Keebler1


+1 glad all is well,no rush !


----------



## EarlS

Give me a small "r". There is another box coming tomorrow with more loot.. The beer is here and chilling so I can have a cold one while opening the next box tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm good with pushing reveals out a day or three. Take your time SteveN to get your beer and don't pay for overnight shipping. Stuff happens and you certainly had your priorities straight. Glad you're good and the sister is on the mend!


----------



## Lazyman

+1, we're a reasonable group, well you know what I mean. Take care of yourself and get some rest. After all, we've all got beer in the fridge for waitin'.


----------



## therealSteveN

Thanks all for the well wishes. My Sis is the last of my "Nuclear family" so she is near and very dear to me. My Wife likes her better than me, so we were both all in.

I've got the Woodworking stuff, and a few beers already boxed, and ready. I'll send that off today ASAP, and then shop for more beers, and send them along as quickly behind as I can. That way my unlucky recipient, will have 2 Christmases of beer. That may even make up for my lousy woodworking offerings.

Initially my plan A went belly up with a dead sander, and drill press. I punted, and restarted a new plan A. Fearful a harder finish would take to long. I put a simple wax finish on it. If the unlucky recipient decides to harden it up, maybe they could dip it in a vat of Epoxy/poly/roofing tar, or something to give it a harder shell. I was thinking roofing tar would look just reallllll nice, it's what I would have used if I had more time. So I am back to 3, count em, 3 totally useless wooden gifts. Had I known I was gonna be this long to ship, well, I would have tarred it for unlucky recipient.

I fell out minutes after my last text, slept like the dead for longer than I usually sleep in one P, woke having to P again, and feel like a pretzel. Sitting here with ice on my back, looking to get back in bed as soon as it kicks in. I feel like Little Abner working at the mattress factory as a mattress tester… Yeeee haw.

Speaking of unlucky recipient. I am an R. I totally forgot that I hit it big in the wonderful world of swap madness. I got's me a really purdy gift, and some tasty looking beers. Uh huh, yessir, shore did…. I seriously hit beer-BQ swap paydirt. 

Ok, heading back to bed. Going on 2AM, hope to sleep another 8 maybe. Wish me luck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you're alive and she's well, SteveN. I've been having wake-ups at 3-4 am and then I finally get back to sleep just as it's time to get up for the day, so I know that feeling. Hoping it'll go away once I get a little more recovered from the surgery.

Oh well. Gives me a good excuse for a nap after lunch.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*YUMMEEE :<)))))*


----------



## pottz

> *YUMMEEE :<)))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


now thats what i call grillin !


----------



## bigblockyeti

That bovine it appears did not die in vain unless is some of that new fangled near meat made from reconstituted soybean smashings and beet juice for fake blood. That stuff works better than the TURBO LAX that Lloyd put in Harry's drink.


----------



## bndawgs

Pork tenderloin for lunch


----------



## mikeacg

> *YUMMEEE :<)))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I certainly hope you have company coming… Looks like a party in the making!

Mike


----------



## Woodmaster1

> *YUMMEEE :<)))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


What time is dinner?


----------



## duckmilk

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, mark me down with an R. Looks like I'm going to have a nice long weekend of drinking beers.

And I have to go shopping to get get something to try my swap item on.

I now feel bad that I didn't type my message and made my recipient have to read my chicken scratch.


----------



## HokieKen

According to USPS there is a package at my house that came from the same state my sender lives in  I'll wait until I have hands-on to claim my R though.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang Steve. I guess whoever sent you your item forgot to send some meat along? That's inconsiderate! At least there was beer so soon you won't care.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah there's supposedly good BBQ from that area as well. 
My wife did start flipping out when she saw that the box said target on it. Wondering what I had bought now.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Glad you're alive and she's well, SteveN. I've been having wake-ups at 3-4 am and then I finally get back to sleep just as it's time to get up for the day, so I know that feeling. Hoping it'll go away once I get a little more recovered from the surgery.
> 
> Oh well. Gives me a good excuse for a nap after lunch.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I get a lot of computer stuff done at OHHH dark thirty, but it is what it is. I can still get out of bed under my own power, and walk without assistance, so I think birtching about what I do have is like Wahhhh wahhh. I just wish I didn't have so many things. Newest is I have Gout in my right small toe, sucker has a lump like a golfball, and RED, HOT and oh, well a golfball would be swollen. It in itself is pretty calm pain, it's just if I wear any shoes, that touch, and put pressure on it. Wahhhh Wahhh I go….

Let the back heal, post surgical pain is normal, if after, you are able to do stuff you couldn't a few short weeks before, it's a complete success.

I hear from good sources your body allows you to sleep just the amount it needs for you to be healthy, so if you nap, it's for your health.  I'm sticking with that too. )))


----------



## therealSteveN

OK I am now an "S" UPS said it would arrive to my destination Wednesday. Evidently the Holiday will mess up any early arrival potential.



> *YUMMEEE :<)))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Wondering why I suddenly feel the need to go grill some steaks????? Damn that looks good.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Pork tenderloin for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Recently been to that cookout, it was yummy. Enjoy!


----------



## therealSteveN

Just dawned on me I forgot my note in the box. DUH!!!!

When the other few R's get filled in, I'll PM the guy without an R, who da figured that out anyhow, and he'll have the note read before he starts sorting through the beers, oh and looking at the huge disappointment I made for him, not just one disappointment, but 3, count em 3, utterly stupendous disappointments. AAAAAAaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggghhhhh.

That last was me filled with happinesss, and joy, just yelling at the moon…..

Gotta love BEER swap. Beer BQ swap is even mo betta. *)*


----------



## Lazyman

I wrote a note but forgot the put it inside the box before I sealed it up so I got to seal it up twice.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool deal SteveN. We'll just bump reveals a couple of days until Thursday. I changed the date in the OP too in case there's confusion. So *reveal day will be Thursday 9/8* )


----------



## bndawgs

I have a work conference all day and then dinner after. So my reveal will be super late on the 8th? Or maybe the night before?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah go ahead and post it Wednesday night if you want Steve. Or wait until Thursday night. Your call.


----------



## Lazyman

I've been known to post early the night before because… I am me.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Cool deal SteveN. We ll just bump reveals a couple of days until Thursday. I changed the date in the OP too in case there s confusion. So *reveal day will be Thursday 9/8* )
> 
> - HokieKen


Thank you Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

No worries. Tuesday after a holiday may as well be a Monday anyway and it's harder to enjoy all the goodness when work is busy. Thursday's are usually calmer so it's a win for me ;-p


----------



## therealSteveN

I don't want to hold anyone off, because of my bad luck. If it works as a variable reveal, I am OK with whatever is decided. Tuesday through Thursday works. I think most of us except Mike in Michigan with a dodgy VPN are here pretty often, so it's not like we would miss a bunch anyhow. Maybe tune in Tuesday through Thursday to see the reveal as it happens. Keep some mystery in it, maybe a live play by play commentator.


----------



## HokieKen

Bite your damn tongue and remember your place! Are there multiple Christmas days? How many birthdays do you have? Reveals shall occur in a single day (except Steve's extenuating circumstances and Nathan's disregard for order and civility). I have spoken and thus it shall come to pass.

;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Due to the LJ day I've had thus far, if I were in this swap this would be my reveal post. Just sayin.


----------



## Keebler1

With that attitude I may just post my reveal Saturday(insert evil laugh here)


----------



## Lazyman

Have you heard of the 12 days of Christmans, Kenny? One first day of Beer swap (reveal) a Lumberjock gave me…

I feel your pain Dave. I had a similar experience with the same person. I also made the mistake of thinking that they wanted input.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Have you heard of the 12 days of Christmans, Kenny? One first day of Beer swap (reveal) a Lumberjock gave me…
> 
> I feel your pain Dave. I had a similar experience with the same person. I also made the mistake of thinking that they wanted input.
> 
> - Lazyman


Is it strange how there always seems to be a common denominator?


----------



## DavePolaschek

On a lighter note,

when driving home from town, we pass a church which has many words on its sign.

At 50mph (the posted speed limit), all I can manage to read on the sign is "Jesus Christ," so as we drive past it, I would usually exclaim, "Jesus Christ!"

We finally figured out the rest of the sign, and stopped to take a picture today. Turns out, it's the Mormons.










For some reason, today I felt like saying "Jesus Christ!" a few times.

(Zoomed in version, so you can read all the words, too)


----------



## pottz

damn the natives are getting restless.could be mutiny kenny !!!!


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, Do you roll down the window as you drive by and yell?

I find it kind of funny that the "visitors welcome" part is in fine print. I wonder if you zoom in more you can see any disclaimers in finer print?


----------



## duckmilk

Thursday would be a good day for me for reveals. I have a CE meeting in another place that I have to attend.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Generally not, Nathan. But yeah, the whole thing struck me as weird. Yeah, I get that Jesus is a big deal to them, but I'm not the only one around here who can't read most of the sign while driving past. Of course it doesn't help that they've got a couple big trees partially blocking the view, or that it's a 50mph road, but still…


----------



## duckmilk

I had a roommate in college that was a Mormon, he called himself a Jack Mormon because he partied pretty hard.


----------



## HokieKen

Got me an R! And I won ;-)


----------



## EarlS

I got a second R (yep count 'em 2 R's -ARRGH) but no beer for me tonight. Over did the bike ride and mowing and I feel like something a cat yacked up. Plus I was at work at 3:30 AM this morning, second day in a row. THe last 2 days have been a long week at work. I think I just might call it a night and go to bed.

Kenny - so Publisher's Clearing House sent you a letter telling you that you won?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not old enough to get that reference Earl. Besides, I said I won. Not that I may have already won.


----------



## Lazyman

3:30? It's corn, not cows that need to be milked early.


----------



## HokieKen

Maters are rolling in faster than I can eat them. 









That's today's harvest. Picked about the same amount Tuesday. Fortunately we have a camping trip with a bunch of family this weekend so I can give some away. Especially the white ones…


----------



## duckmilk

Never heard of Publisher's Clearing House? Are you even old enough to buy beer?

Wish we had some maters on our mater bushes.


----------



## HokieKen

Your post jogged a memory Duck…

On my 21st birthday a group of friends took me to a strip club. Half in the bag, one of my buddies said to one of the dancers "I sure would like to have some p#{{* tonight!" The girl said "too bad it doesn't grow on trees, you could go pick you some." To which he replied "I've never seen it on a tree but I have seen a few under a bush."


----------



## therealSteveN

> Bite your damn tongue and remember your place! I have spoken and thus it shall come to pass.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes Master, your will shall be law…...

Which for the most part all of us disregard.


----------



## pottz

> I had a roommate in college that was a Mormon, he called himself a Jack Mormon because he partied pretty hard.
> 
> - duckmilk


yeah i used to fish with a guy that was mormon,or at least he made his wife think so.when we went on fishing trips he's would smoke,drink,and well have some fun for pay with the ladies ! full blown jackass mormon !


----------



## pottz

> I'm not old enough to get that reference Earl. Besides, I said I won. Not that I may have already won.
> 
> - HokieKen


is that like charlie sheen-WINNING !!!! ?


----------



## pottz

> Bite your damn tongue and remember your place! I have spoken and thus it shall come to pass.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Yes Master, your will shall be law…...
> 
> Which for the most part all of us disregard.
> 
> - therealSteveN


FOR SHAME,i for one worship kenny and his wishes ;-))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Maters are rolling in faster than I can eat them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's today's harvest. Picked about the same amount Tuesday. Fortunately we have a camping trip with a bunch of family this weekend so I can give some away. Especially the white ones…
> 
> - HokieKen


Your's look great, mine look like crap, might have an ok one the size of a racquet ball ready by the end of the week if the chipmunks don't get to it first. I guess I need to plant more than 4-5 plants if I want some real production.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz how has your thread taken off? Post a link if its active.


----------



## RichT

> I had a roommate in college that was a Mormon, he called himself a Jack Mormon because he partied pretty hard.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> yeah i used to fish with a guy that was mormon,or at least he made his wife think so.when we went on fishing trips he s would smoke,drink,and well have some fun for pay with the ladies ! full blown jackass mormon !
> 
> - pottz


That's funny. A guy I worked with who was Mormon told me a joke almost exactly like that. Probably best not to share it here. It's not mean or anything, but my watchers would likely flag it for sure.


----------



## RichT

> Pottz how has your thread taken off? Post a link if its active.
> 
> - Keebler1


Pottz's Patio. The best thread on LJ for kicking back and having fun. Other than the swap threads of course, which are awesome.


----------



## Lazyman

I'll flag you just for thinking it while typing something else -close enough.


----------



## RichT

> I ll flag you just for thinking it while typing something else -close enough.
> 
> - Lazyman


LOL


----------



## pottz

> Pottz how has your thread taken off? Post a link if its active.
> 
> - Keebler1


which one ? i got the patio and green thumbs. the patio is at 1681 and green thumbs is 565.my garden thread is sporadic,especially right now in the dog days of summer.the patio is very active.kenny is off and on pretty much daily. so maybe get your plastic ass on there too-lol. luv ya buddy ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

Not sure Keebler is old enough for Pottz's Patio.


----------



## pottz

> I had a roommate in college that was a Mormon, he called himself a Jack Mormon because he partied pretty hard.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> yeah i used to fish with a guy that was mormon,or at least he made his wife think so.when we went on fishing trips he s would smoke,drink,and well have some fun for pay with the ladies ! full blown jackass mormon !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s funny. A guy I worked with who was Mormon told me a joke almost exactly like that. Probably best not to share it here. It s not mean or anything, but my watchers would likely flag it for sure.
> 
> - Rich


or mine,which are probably the same weenies-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Not sure Keebler is old enough for Pottz s Patio.
> 
> - Lazyman


i have a childrens area that is censored !


----------



## therealSteveN

> Bite your damn tongue and remember your place! I have spoken and thus it shall come to pass.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Yes Master, your will shall be law…...
> 
> Which for the most part all of us disregard.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> FOR SHAME,i for one worship kenny and his wishes ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Just letting him think he's in control… shhhh, he won't catch on.


----------



## HokieKen

> Your s look great, mine look like crap, might have an ok one the size of a racquet ball ready by the end of the week if the chipmunks don t get to it first. I guess I need to plant more than 4-5 plants if I want some real production.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I only put out 5 and have had a great year with them. It's funny though, my brother who supplied me with 3 of the starters didn't get a single tomato until last week and said the plants aren't as full as they usually are. He lives in Ohio. We have had a lot more rain this summer than normal which is why my grass is full and green and grows so fast I can't keep up with it in August… So I guess that's why my plants are doing so well?


----------



## Lazyman

My tomato plants look nice and healthy, over grown actually, but I have not had a single tomato on them in over a month. I kept them well watered but over a month of 100+ temperatures seems to have have prevented any more fruit from setting. I am hoping to get a late fall crop now that the worst of the heat is behind us but nothing so far.


----------



## HokieKen

My favorite plant, the Cherokee Purple, is done. The rest still have green fruits. I'd guess I have 2 or 3 more weeks for the first round. I'm pretty sure at least two of the plants (Mountain Fresh) will give another yield. My cherry plant (Reisenstraub) is producing a lot and fast.

Next year I'll put out a couple more Purple Cherokees but overall, these 5 plants have kept me, my mom, and my in-laws supplied with fresh 'maters. If I canned them or made stuff with them, I may plant more but all I really care about is having fresh ones to eat by themselves or on sandwiches.


----------



## Lazyman

Save some seeds for next year Kenny.

The link that Duck posted a while back says that once the temperatures start to cool that you should sort of top the plants to prevent new flowers from setting fruit so that the plants put their last bit of energy into the fruit that is already set. Topping might not be the right term but basically nip off any new flowers that show up.


----------



## bndawgs

I used to do Cherokee purples as well. I enjoyed them, but was also sad when they would stop. 
Lemon boy was another variety I liked. It was a nice change from the usual tomato flavor.


----------



## duckmilk

What I have been doing is pruning out suckers, weak looking branches and non-producing ones to try to keep the plants opened up. I don't necessarily top them unless that part is not producing flowers. 
We've had some cherry tomatos but no big ones yet.


----------



## pottz

yesterday kenny informed me that my package was at the post office for pickup.i thought id wait and see if they were gonna deliver it.nothing ,so i went to the post office and the lady says,no it will be delivered so i come back and wait.nothing yesterday.hopefully today ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Your s look great, mine look like crap, might have an ok one the size of a racquet ball ready by the end of the week if the chipmunks don t get to it first. I guess I need to plant more than 4-5 plants if I want some real production.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> I only put out 5 and have had a great year with them. It s funny though, my brother who supplied me with 3 of the starters didn t get a single tomato until last week and said the plants aren t as full as they usually are. He lives in Ohio. We have had a lot more rain this summer than normal which is why my grass is full and green and grows so fast I can t keep up with it in August… So I guess that s why my plants are doing so well?
> 
> - HokieKen


"Ohio" is pretty varied this year. Often we have a lot of rain, and they scarcely get a drop just up in Dayton. 20 miles. My Wife's maters are absolutely right where you are talking about yours. She was a week to 10 days behind you on getting ripe, but you are warmer than us, probably in the ground before her too. We had a wet Spring, then went through a week to 10 days of HOT and dry, everything shriveled. That passed, and we have had rain every week, sometimes 3 or 4 days a week, and all of the garden is growing like crazy.

Mark, the next door neighbor brought her over a 1/2 yard bucket full of Horse Hooey this Spring, and that stuff has the PERFECT amount of Nitrogen for a garden. Like Jack and the Beanstalk growth. Just last weekend she was gathering up several bushel baskets full of stuff to bring to her weaving guild meeting.

She really needs to get out there and police it up. I turn the soil over, and then it's her show. She got to picking stuff, and bringing it to the neighbors. I told her just tell them to come over and pick what they want, they don't, and she still puts in the same amount, but I guess the plants, and some fertilizer just cost a few bux. Versus buying old crap at the store, it's cheaper to let it feed the birds than not.

In the house she always has a pile of what's for today.










She hasn't picked all 10,000 of the Cherry maters? I think my old Girl is getting lazy. I could hardly get a good pic of the bigger ones, but she has some pickling to do.

The peppers are mine. I do Hungarian's, Jalapeno, and Red Bells. I am out there this weekend to pick. Most are just ready for me, and I'll freeze or can most of them.


----------



## therealSteveN

> yesterday kenny informed me that my package was at the post office for pickup.i thought id wait and see if they were gonna deliver it.nothing ,so i went to the post office and the lady says,no it will be delivered so i come back and wait.nothing yesterday.hopefully today ?
> 
> - pottz


Ohhhhhhh NOOoooo the mail police have snatched the bootlegged hooch, and will probably be around to make arrests pretty soon. :-(

Pottz, you better head for Mexico, if you hide out for 20 or 30 years they'll forget about you. Or do hard time, your choice?


----------



## HokieKen

> yesterday kenny informed me that my package was at the post office for pickup.i thought id wait and see if they were gonna deliver it.nothing ,so i went to the post office and the lady says,no it will be delivered so i come back and wait.nothing yesterday.hopefully today ?
> 
> - pottz


Ugh. I just checked tracking and it still says it's at the post office available for pickup. USPS is on my craplist now.


----------



## pottz

yeah i told the woman i checked the tracking and it said ready for pickup but she insisted it was going out for delivery.well if i dont get it by the time i leave work today i go back again.she didn't even bother to check if it was still there is what pissed me off.the main reason i ship nothing with usps.


----------



## therealSteveN

Well good to hear neither of you have to go to the heartbreak hotel for 20 years or so for bootlegging.. Whew, looked like a close one. )))


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny told me that he put your name and address as the return address, George. I think the ready for pickup status was referring to you, so you might want to hide out too.


----------



## bndawgs

First swap beer is underway. Went with the dream crusher.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, Nathan and pottz still don't have any goodies. Nathan at least can come have some of the ones I sent, pottz, it's a looong drive to my place but, I'll wait for you if you decide to join in. Don't try to fly though, your flight will probably be overbooked and then cancelled, plus, it's a looong way from the airport to my abode.


----------



## therealSteveN

Wouldn't be the first time I had to tell a prosecutor to KMA. It would be the first time Federal though, and never for Bootlegging. I would be a Fambly IDOL. ;-))

We are also having first swap beer tonight too. Hot Dogs, tater salad, and Killer Brownies. I'm thinking the Stout sounds like it pairs well…....

OOOOoooppps, did I type that, sorry Kenny Christmas day is canceled. Fa, la, laa…..

Good thing I didn't post a pic of it.


----------



## mikeacg

Teaser:


----------



## duckmilk

Mine are in the fridge, no pics for me till reveal day.


----------



## pottz

well left work at about 2:45 and went back to the post office.same clerk i saw yesterday.she says it should have been delivered.she runs it on the computer than heads to the back,im feeling thisty and about to get quenched ! but sadlt she comes back empty handed and my throat suddenly feels very dry.she says im sorry but it's on a truck for delivery.she says they have 5 carriers all retiring at the same time and are short handed.so here i am with my baby over due ! well at least i got the stamps swmbo wanted…...................too be continued !


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze Pottz :-( Sorry bud, it better get there today!


----------



## duckmilk

So is your carrier gonna leave it on your porch, or just leave a note you need to come pick it up? I never ship something important with USPS. And *this* is important.


----------



## pottz

well not sure when ? i always request it be sent to my work and i checked and it hadn't arrived by 4pm when we close. hey kenny sure as hell not your fault man. weve had very poor mail service for the last few years. sometimes we would go for 2-3 days with no mail.ive told my wife switch all billing to on line.but she loves writing checks and licking stamps i guess. ill never use usps to ship anything.id say amazon has a delivery service 10x more efficient than usps. no worry guys the reveal has been moved so i hope to hell it gets to me before thursday !!! no big deal,ive got lots of wine and whiskey,cheers kids !!!!


----------



## Keebler1

We are more worried about lost beer than we are about you getting beer Pottz


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks Pottz.

I'm killing my first swap beer


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of swap beers for you guys who are already enjoying them. Don't forget pictures of the empty cans or bottles at least.

That's right. Go dig them out of the trash before the garbage truck comes.


----------



## HokieKen

And the sequel…









First one was fantastic. This one has honey and jasmine flavors. I'm not a fan. But I'll get through it somehow ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've already recycled, and had one of the cans picked up. But I took a picture. I think.

Darned near out of swap beers. Having a spare of one of the ones I sent this evening. Sent six different flavors, and thanks to you guys, I had an explanation handy for "why do you need six 6-packs of beer?"










Cheers!


----------



## EricFai

Nice sunset Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It got better, Eric.










But yeah, we have some pretty darn nice sunsets around here.


----------



## EricFai

I like that one Dave.


----------



## pottz

damn dave looks like a pretty damn nice evening too me !


----------



## JD77

I've already blown through my swap beer, but I did take picks. Just spent the week in DC sampling some local brews, but not many pics. Had to hit the Schlaffly brewery diner in the St. Louis airport during my layover. Definitely looking forward to the long weekend at the lake….

I am happy to report I had no problem drinking the younger coworkers under the table ….and being up earlier, too. My reputation is intact.


----------



## bndawgs

Where in DC did you stay JD?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave the first sunset picture looks like a cactus with a jato rocket stuck in it.


----------



## Keebler1

Howd you like the swap beer Dave?

I have 1 maybe 2 swap beers left speaking of my beer is empty time for another


----------



## HokieKen

My beer is empty too. There's 2 minutes left in the Hokies season opener then I'm off to bed.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I had some company during sunset, too.












> Howd you like the swap beer Dave?


I kinda figured I'd do a review along with the reveal. There were a couple coffee beers which my sweetie had, since I don't do coffee, but I liked most of the others.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - mikeacg


BURP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is something very familiar about that can.


----------



## therealSteveN

> It got better, Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, we have some pretty darn nice sunsets around here.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That is fabulous Dave, must be tough looking at that real time.


----------



## JD77

> Where in DC did you stay JD?
> 
> - Steve


Marriott Marquis by the convention center. It was the first in-person conference for me in several years and it was pretty productive.


----------



## EarlS

Had a couple swap beers last night. Both went down way to easy. I did savor the 2nd one a bit more since we were looking at the label. Gotta like a beer with a toad and a troll on the label.


----------



## Keebler1

I finished my last swap beer last night


----------



## pottz

still dreaming of the ones i got.wont get them now until tuesday at the earliest.sure woulda been nice in this heat.fricken post office !


----------



## therealSteveN

Went beer shopping for round II yesterday. I was shocked by the sheer number of IPA's they are making now. I ran across some very interesting beers. I don't care for IPA, but I have to hand it to the makers, they make some wildly crazy art for the cans.

I ran across a few that I hadn't had one of for a long time. A shopping cart full of beer can be kinda expensive, but it was as much fun shopping as I have had in a long time. 

Tonight, not sure yet what I'll drink while watching football, but for eats I have a Chuck roast I'm gonna low and slow on the pellet grill to about 203. I do it in the oven, and it makes a killer shredded meat sammich, adding smoke shouldn't hurt, should it? Some beautiful COC we bought while beer cruising, and some of the tater salad we have for the weekend. Killer Brownies again, damn it's gonna be a feast. ))


----------



## therealSteveN

> still dreaming of the ones i got.wont get them now until tuesday at the earliest.sure woulda been nice in this heat.fricken post office !
> 
> - pottz


That mailman is sitting at home chilling down those beers that fell out of that one package for that Pottz dood, He's getting all set to watch some football…..


----------



## therealSteveN

> I finished my last swap beer last night
> 
> - Keebler1


Bummer

:-(

Hopefully you enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## pottz

> still dreaming of the ones i got.wont get them now until tuesday at the earliest.sure woulda been nice in this heat.fricken post office !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That mailman is sitting at home chilling down those beers that fell out of that one package for that Pottz dood, He s getting all set to watch some football…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


probably !


----------



## Keebler1

Sure did enjoy them


----------



## duckmilk

I haven't started on my swap beer yet, probably should this afternoon.


----------



## Lazyman

The race is on Larry. At this rate, I'll get my package, which was shipped late, before you do.


----------



## pottz

> The race is on Larry. At this rate, I ll get my package, which was shipped late, before you do.
> 
> - Lazyman


yeah probably.had a swap project done before kenny even started the swap,i was way ahead and now ill be crawling across the finish line last ;-((


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, don't theydeliver on Saturdays? They do around here and sometimes I have had Sunday deliveries.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Sent my beer home with my daughter and waiting for a report back. I don't drink anymore but I enjoy the swap and my daughter and her husband do enjoy the beer. Works out great for both of us.


----------



## Keebler1

Sure hope you at least made your SIL mow the lawn for the beer


----------



## duckmilk

You should hire a lawyer Pottz, sue them for 10K.


----------



## duckmilk

Got chicken legs w/ thighs marinating for the grill tonight Just made something up for the marinade, olive oil, lime juice, honey, salt, NM pure red chile powder, mexican comino (cumin), minced garlic and a big splash of bourbon.
I'll have one (or two) of the swap beers with it.
Also making beef jerky marinated overnight with some worcestershire and beef broth, then seasoned with sea salt, black pepper and red pepper flakes.


----------



## EricFai

That sounds good Duck,


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, don t theydeliver on Saturdays? They do around here and sometimes I have had Sunday deliveries.
> 
> - Eric


they do but i have everything sent to my work,porch pirates,so it's tuesday at best. duck you know a good lawyer ?


----------



## bndawgs

#2


----------



## duckmilk

> duck you know a good lawyer ?
> 
> - pottz


My cousin and her husband do corporate law in Santa Barbara


----------



## duckmilk

I bought a different brand of lump charcoal because the brand I was using had too many large branches which would never burn completely. Opened this one and it looks like the trunks of small trees, WTF? I added a bunch of brickettes to try to get this chicken to cook in less than 3 hours.
I've heard good things about the Fogo brand, may have to look for it. Tomorrow I guess I'll pull out my hatchet and try to break some of this stuff into smaller pieces.


----------



## pottz

duck time to get a pellet grill buddy ? thats on my short list for next year.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Pottz, don t theydeliver on Saturdays? They do around here and sometimes I have had Sunday deliveries.
> 
> - Eric


Same here Eric, but "officially" the USPS works M-F, NEVER a holiday, and often don't work too hard, even when they do work. UPS sometimes does a Sunday drop off here, but the stores to send out are M-F ONLY.

Damn Prime delivery, I've been awake at 3AM, and heard a thunk outside, looked out, and saw headlights driving off, and a Prime package on the porch. Prime is like RUST, never sleeps.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, don t theydeliver on Saturdays? They do around here and sometimes I have had Sunday deliveries.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Same here Eric, but "officially" the USPS works M-F, NEVER a holiday, and often don t work too hard, even when they do work. UPS sometimes does a Sunday drop off here, but the stores to send out are M-F ONLY.
> 
> Damn Prime delivery, I ve been awake at 3AM, and heard a thunk outside, looked out, and saw headlights driving off, and a Prime package on the porch. Prime is like RUST, never sleeps.
> 
> - therealSteveN


yeah they put usps too shame.no wonder there going broke.only bitch is they say delver date is tuesday and we get it sunday.there too fast sometimes.one thing that pisses us off is they wont even bother to ring the bell or knock ! usps needs to talk to amazon on how to improve service. the postal service has become fat lazy and way out of tune.maybe time for them to go away ! when i went and tried to get my box,all i heard while in line was complaints about poor service,and no answers !!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Dinner tonight was budget dinner. I was at the local IGA, home of good meats, and They had Chuck roast at $3.99/pound. I bought a couple. Usually I cut it up into about 1" cubes, and cook it low, and slow. Today I put it on the pellet grill. Figured some smoke wouldn't hurt. I did a quick marinade with some Italian dressing, and put on some garlic, onion, pepper, salt, and whatever is in "Chicago Steak" Let it marinade 3 hours.

Put it in a cast iron lasagna pan I have with a bunch of cut up onion, and a few small cans of those green chili's, and a 1/2 cup of beef broth to keep it wet. 225 and closed the door. I had some Cherrywood pellets in it. About 3 hours later it was fork tender, and whatever was peeking out the top looked like burnt ends. Smelled like Heaven.

In this pic I had stirred it up, and we had been tasting bits out of it, so the burnt end look kinda disappeared. The onions had somehow come to the top, so you see more of them than meat chunks. Believe me, there is 4 pounds of chunks in there, and was only 1 onion.










We decided to make sammiches, with some CO-Jack, and on top is A I sauce on one side, and Stubbs BBQ sauce on the other. It makes a killer taste, that enhances the meats flavor, and spices. AWESOME sammich. Some tater salad, and baked beans. COC on the side.










Had to have a BEER. I went with one I just found in a box the other day. NO IDEA where it came from )))










Tomorrow I plan to look in every box I can find, hoping to find more BOX beer, it was fabulous. Dark, mysterious, chocolatey, had a killer aroma, hints of foreign spices, and concoctions. It really was a good brew, made the meal better, and it was a killer meal.

Keeping with killer eats, we split a "Killer Brownie" from a local place that has high end everything, this was Triple Chocolate chunk, with fudge topper. Damn it was good. To keep it healthy, we had some fresh fruit with it. )))










I can hardly move, but I ate well, and pretty much for cheap too. We still have 3 pounds of the meat left, sammiches, just on a plate with some mashed taters. However you would finish off a good piece of meat, this is that.

It's the last big weekend of the Summer, get outside and Char some meat, drink some beer, and eat well. Hopefully with friends, and everyone do it safely. Happy Labor Day weekend.


----------



## pottz

damn that brownie with strawberries is killin me to look at !!!!


----------



## RichT

Hey, I'm glad someone mentioned charcoal because I'd totally spaced on thanking Kenny and others for recommending Jealous Devil. That stuff is the bomb.

You guys are the best, and I thank you for letting me tag along on your journey!


----------



## RichT

> I bought a different brand of lump charcoal because the brand I was using had too many large branches which would never burn completely.
> 
> - duckmilk


There's a brand here in Tucson called Diablo. It's shipped up from Mexico. Comes in really inexpensive 40 lb bags. It's like that. Some of the pieces are like 3" in diameter by 12" long. That's what all of the carnicerias use in their ranch grills they fire up on weekends.

I like to head over to the stores on Monday and get the leftovers cheap. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## pottz

> Hey, I m glad someone mentioned charcoal because I d totally spaced on thanking Kenny and others for recommending Jealous Devil. That stuff is the bomb.
> 
> You guys are the best, and I thank you for letting me tag along on your journey!
> 
> - Rich


oh hey rich kenny told me to remind you your membership payment is past due.were gonna need that recommendation back bud.maybe try kingsford ?


----------



## duckmilk

I'll remember Jealous Devil. The only thing wrong with what I bought is the size of some of the chunks. Finished eating the chicken and went out to shut the patio down and the grill was still at 300 degrees. Guess it would work well with a roast for long hours.


----------



## therealSteveN

Duck maybe for things like Cochinita Pibil, bury it for 3 days, and it's still burning down there with a thin pipe to get just enough O2 to support fire. 


> damn that brownie with strawberries is killin me to look at !!!!
> 
> - pottz


That's why they call them "Killer Brownies" All the ladies stand there at the sales counter fretting, knowing their hips gonna balloon, but it's killin them not to be eating it right then.


----------



## RichT

> oh hey rich kenny told me to remind you your membership payment is past due.were gonna need that recommendation back bud.maybe try kingsford ?
> 
> - pottz


The check is in the mail.

That reminds me of an old joke about three Europeans who got eaten by bears. I won't bore you with the whole joke, but the punchline is that "The Czech is in the male."


----------



## therealSteveN

Hello, hello, hello, hello.

Huh, everybody must have drained all of their swap beers at once, and are passed out…....

Longest this thread has gone with nothing new since it started…

Making some Shrimp, sausage Nachos for dinner. Supposed to be "Cajun" wasn't feeling it, so we are swapping to Old Bay for spice. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pottz

im here just to damn hot to type i guess.yeah it was very quiet here today ? of course i have no beer to talk about…..........shighhhhh !


----------



## duckmilk

That sux Pottz, hope you get them by Tuesday. Czech in with us when you do ;-P
I had one of my beers last night with supper, I'll review it and others during reveal.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dinner last night was a great success even if it wasn't very photogenic. We really enjoyed it. No beer tonight. I was too tired to choose which to try, so I had a Diet Coke. Blahhhhh.

Hey Pottz, what do you think of this one? Double Chocolate chip, Peanut Butter, with peanuts, caramel, and other assorted goodness. This of all their flavors is my personal fav. It was VERY photogenic.


----------



## therealSteveN




----------



## pottz

hillarious dude,and yeah looks damn tasty !


----------



## EarlS

Working on drawer fronts for the drill press stand.


----------



## EricFai

Looks like that will match your bench. Looking good.


----------



## therealSteveN

How many drawers Earl? Looks like a lot of them.


----------



## splintergroup

Earls shop is becoming a museum of awe for current and future generations!


----------



## Lazyman

Museum of Awe.


----------



## EarlS

Three drawers for the drill press cabinet. At some point I need to make a storage cabinet under the table saw side table that will have fancy drawer fronts too. I was lazy for the drawer fronts on the lathe stand.


----------



## RyanGi

That's a great way to use scraps Earl!


----------



## duckmilk

Earl's a scrappy kind of guy ;-P


----------



## EricFai

Nothing wrong with using scraps. I hang on to the ones I create.


----------



## Keebler1

I find my scraps laying around in different places. Using some for the knife swap. Whats funny is I can never remember what project it came from or what wood it is for the most part unless its maple. I find them in the wierdest places too. In a cubby here on the floor by the drill press kicked under my workbench. I guess it would help to clean and organize my shop but who has time for that. I have projects to make and beer to drink


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Labor Day boys! Been without a cell signal all weekend so I'm catching up. On posts and beer ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

I find that whenever I try to use up scraps, I just end up with more when I'm done


----------



## HokieKen

I have bins just for scraps. They're partially filled from Earl's shorts. He just sends me his shorts and I dump them out into one of my bins.

Not really any such thing as "scraps" for a turner or a knifemaker. And I'm a wannabe both.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl you are ridiculous. You put more effort into drawer fronts for your shop than I put i to my job or my marriage.


----------



## duckmilk

I find my puppy chewing on a lot of my scraps.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Put together a jig for leveling end gain cutting boards. I got to get a piece of Mdf for a base.


----------



## pottz

> I have bins just for scraps. They're partially filled from Earl's shorts. He just sends me his shorts and I dump them out into one of my bins.
> 
> Not really any such thing as "scraps" for a turner or a knifemaker. And I'm a wannabe both.
> 
> - HokieKen


so true a scrap 3/4 square 6" long is pen ! but i only save the burl woods or exotic woods that small.


----------



## pottz

man there better be a certain box when i get back to work tomorrow or im goin "postal" on the post office !!!!


----------



## duckmilk

It's been good knowing you Pottz if you "Go Postal"


----------



## DavePolaschek

Regarding scraps, I use them a lot. Needed a little hacksaw the other day, and found a scrap of yellowheart:










I think it was 2×3/4×4. Worked pretty well, and it was left from a piece that Earl sent me in the infamous box of shorts.


----------



## pottz

> It s been good knowing you Pottz if you "Go Postal"
> 
> - duckmilk


thanks duck wish me well.if i gotta go back a third time it's not gonna be pretty !!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Check the tracking pottz. It says to reschedule delivery by 9/14 or it will be returned to sender.


----------



## pottz

> Check the tracking pottz. It says to reschedule delivery by 9/14 or it will be returned to sender.
> 
> - HokieKen


oh my god !!!! i went in two times saying your tracking shows it's available for pickup.and she tells me it's on a truck for delivery !!! the last time she went into the back and came back after 5 minutes saying,yeah it's on a truck !!!! anymore swaps guys please do *"not"* send me anything usps,please !!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice setuo woodmaster. Last end grain cutting boards i made were small enough to run throuvh my planer. I have a helical sfyle cutter head and ran it through in very light passes each time.


----------



## Lazyman

I was able to reschedule delivery, Pottz. You package should *here *by Thursday.


----------



## pottz

> I was able to reschedule delivery, Pottz. You package should *here *by Thursday.
> 
> - Lazyman


hey you revealed yourself ! thanks bud. hey man this is not your fault,it's the friggen post offices stupidity.no wonder there going broke. outdated tech and infastructure. i cant see them surviving without massive bailouts.and do we want to do that.and do we still need snail mail ? maybe there time has come and gone.im for gone !!!!


----------



## pottz

hey guys i dont wanna hold up the reveal,so go ahead as scheduled and ill post when mine finally gets here ok. kinda funny the swap nathan sends me is late and his is late.oh well im in no hurry ! it's all cool boys.hopefully so is the beer ?


----------



## duckmilk

The cans will probably be empty and repackaged like nothing happened.


----------



## therealSteveN

> man there better be a certain box when i get back to work tomorrow or im goin "postal" on the post office !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I thought you had to be a USPS employee to go "postal"? Damn with all these crazy a$$h&%$ gone shooting people up scenarios, I have trouble keeping the facts straight about what ya gotta do, be, or wannbe, to qualify for any given scenario. Must be getting old.

Not sure about in Cali buddy, but back here 9 of 10 mail carriers are packing, so go in heavy. I expect you'll see return fire. :-&


----------



## therealSteveN

> I was able to reschedule delivery, Pottz. You package should *here *by Thursday.
> 
> - Lazyman


ROFL awesome….


----------



## therealSteveN

> The cans will probably be empty and repackaged like nothing happened.
> 
> - duckmilk


Thats my bet. BURP!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Had an even cheaper cut of meat tonight. Round top roast, was about 4.5 pounds, cost $10.76. Looked like a fat steak, hardly any real fat or silverskin to clean off. It's one of those better cook it no more than 135 or it's shoe leather, and ALL the taste comes from whatever you marinate into it.

Cut across the grain, thin slices, it was delicious after the "toxic waste" marinade I used, and tender as could be. Popped out at 132, and wrapped it, and into the cooler for 20 minutes to redistribute the fluid. Recheked after the cooler, and it was 135 to 136. Just a bit bloody looking, a good rare to medium rare color. Nice, COC, Cauliflower w/cheese sauce, and I had a beer with it, but not one of the swap beers.

Other day when we were "beer shopping" a rep for Schlafly brewery out of St Louis Mo was there with samples. They had an Octoberfest that was a super nice red, really good brew. I bought some of them, wish now I had gotten more. Tasty beer. I had never heard of Schlafly brewery before. If you see some try it out, especially this Octoberfest.










Hey Pottz

The end of the treats, holiday weekend over.

A quarter of an "original" the first Killer Brownie, they are ok, she likes them. The 1/2 slice is the Double Chock, PB, nougat, this is my second favorite. Had some fruit too.


----------



## Lazyman

My (first) package isn't scheduled to arrive until Thursday but I too am okay with the rest of you starting the reveals before then. It just stretches out the fun as far as I am concerned. 


> hey guys i dont wanna hold up the reveal,so go ahead as scheduled and ill post when mine finally gets here ok. kinda funny the swap nathan sends me is late and his is late.oh well im in no hurry ! it s all cool boys.hopefully so is the beer ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## HokieKen

We'll stick with reveals on Thursday and stretch them into Friday if necessary


----------



## pottz

it's funny the tracking says delivery attempt was made ? i dont know when,our company has people working from 5am to 11pm and 6am to 11pm saturday. of course it's also said the package was ready for pickup since day one ! i think they need a new tracking system.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i agree whats one more day :<)))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

they are *F&^%$# Up* look at my informed delivery

AUG
22
image of delivery status 
Delivered at 2:23 pm

AMAZON SC / MTN5
9374 8897 2101 4054 4675 37
Delivered
Delivered, Front Door/Porch
Aug 22, 2022 at 2:23 pm

still showing :<(((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

> it s funny the tracking says delivery attempt was made ? i dont know when,our company has people working from 5am to 11pm and 6am to 11pm saturday. of course it s also said the package was ready for pickup since day one ! i think they need a new tracking system.
> 
> - pottz


Tracking said it was "out for delivery" one day last week but that same night it came back to PO and was available for pickup. I would call the Gardena PO and tell them what the tracking says and ask them where it is RIGHT NOW. According to tracking, it hasn't left the PO since Thursday but every time you've gone there, they tell you it's out for delivery? I'd probably be an ass about it and park my butt at the counter and tell them I'd be leaving when either they put the package in your hands or when somebody at work calls you to tell you it's been delivered. Then I'd take my shirt off and tell them another article of clothing gets removed every 5 minutes.


----------



## Keebler1

Out there he would get locked up in a mental institution for a 72 hr evaluation. Of course then delivery would be made and Pottz coworkers would have drunk the beer before he got out cause you know pottz had to tell all the people he calls friends there about the swap


----------



## pottz

call the post office kenny,good luck,i tried that friday and it rang for a couple minutes.they dont answer the phone. nathan said he has it rescheduled so hopefully today.


----------



## Lazyman

I was joking about rescheduling (redirecting) the delivery -to ME.

BTW, when the PO misdelivered a package a couple of years ago, we had better luck calling the local PO directly than going in person. Ask for the branch manager or supervisor. The main clerk at the front desk has always been like the soup Nazi from Seinfeld and never acted interested in helping with problems but the manager was really nice and helpful and did an excellent job of tracking it down and even called us back when they figured out where they had delivered it to.

No Mail For You!


----------



## therealSteveN

Thats because as a general rule Gubmit employees are NEVER fired. You could be on trial for a mass murder of toddlers, with video showing you doing it, and your job would be secure. UNLESS you are a post office manager, or postal inspector. They get complaints, they can/do get fired.


----------



## therealSteveN

OK, Santa called today, and told me he has sent BEER shipments to certain good little boys in NC, and TX. Right now that's all the details I have.. Someone will see something tomorrow, and the other Friday.

Rudolph evidently has Covid, so Santa was using UPS.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I was joking about rescheduling (redirecting) the delivery -to ME.
> 
> No Mail For You!
> 
> - Lazyman


It was funny as all get out the first post, now Pottz thought you had actually redirected it. I am literally ROFL

I know on some level, that is sick, sorry struck me as too funny.


----------



## Lazyman

Glad to hear it George. I frequently think what I have to say is funny when no on else here does.


----------



## pottz

well i went on the tracking and tried to set it up for pickup,there showing tomorrow as the earliest ? i requested today,i wont hold my breath.worst case scenario is it will go back to nathan.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> BTW, when the PO misdelivered a package a couple of years ago, we had better luck calling the local PO directly than going in person.


I agree, but getting through is harder every day, thanks to DeJoy trying to kill the post office. Keep calling and be polite when you get through, and generally the person on the other end will be helpful. Start out by yelling at them, and they'll be appropriately helpful.

Most USPS people aren't employees anymore. DeJoy turned most of them into contractors because that way there's no union to protect them.

Our mailman (here since before we moved here) recently quit, because they'd had him working 60-75 hour weeks for almost 2 years with no OT and no end in sight (he was a non-union contract mail carrier). He was great, and I would tip him $100 around Christmas and feel like I was getting the better end of the deal.

Now that he's gone, they've had to hire *three* carriers to replace him and all the new ones have made some sort of mistake in their first few weeks. The local postmaster is taking heat for having his costs go up because he's following a policy laid down by DC.


----------



## HokieKen

> well i went on the tracking and tried to set it up for pickup,there showing tomorrow as the earliest ? i requested today,i wont hold my breath.worst case scenario is it will go back to nathan.
> 
> - pottz


Nathan was just yanking your chain pottz. Your package is coming from me. Spoiler Alert.


----------



## bndawgs

Ok, I talked to the mailman and they're going to send it to me now.


----------



## pottz

> well i went on the tracking and tried to set it up for pickup,there showing tomorrow as the earliest ? i requested today,i wont hold my breath.worst case scenario is it will go back to nathan.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nathan was just yanking your chain pottz. Your package is coming from me. Spoiler Alert.
> 
> - HokieKen


YOU FUNNY GUYS ! well maybe you'll be getting it back then-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Ok, I talked to the mailman and they re going to send it to me now.
> 
> - Steve


maybe you'll have more luck than me !


----------



## bigblockyeti

> it s funny the tracking says delivery attempt was made ? i dont know when,our company has people working from 5am to 11pm and 6am to 11pm saturday. of course it s also said the package was ready for pickup since day one ! i think they need a new tracking system.
> 
> - pottz


Why do they need a new tracking system? Accountability & performance are for those private sector suckers. Government entities usually go out of their way to display how little accountability they actually have.


----------



## Lazyman

I would be pretty happy if it got rerouted to me!


----------



## pottz

> it s funny the tracking says delivery attempt was made ? i dont know when,our company has people working from 5am to 11pm and 6am to 11pm saturday. of course it s also said the package was ready for pickup since day one ! i think they need a new tracking system.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Why do they need a new tracking system? Accountability & performance are for those private sector suckers. Government entities usually go out of their way to display how little accountability they actually have.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


well there doing a great job on this !


----------



## therealSteveN

> well i went on the tracking and tried to set it up for pickup,there showing tomorrow as the earliest ? i requested today,i wont hold my breath.worst case scenario is it will go back to nathan.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nathan was just yanking your chain pottz. Your package is coming from me. Spoiler Alert.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> YOU FUNNY GUYS ! well maybe you ll be getting it back then-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Still ROFL. Pottz. I had NO conversation with Nathan, or Kenny about the box going to you, but somehow I was able to figure it was Kenny who'd shipped you your box, and Nathan was jerking yer chain, that is why I was laughing so much. Seriously hope you get your box buddy, but the longer it goes, the more I suspect some guy has drunk most, if not all of your beer.


----------



## pottz

ok kenny ill take that s now.well i finally got someone that knew what the hell they were doing. he checks the computer and says let me check.comes back in 5 with no box and says there is nothing on the floor.he was gonna give me a number to call then says,let me check one more thing.he says,i see a picture of it,was there any liquids inside,i go yeah most likely.he says i know where to look now.comes back with a pretty badly damaged box with beer stains.i started to open it here at work but it's a sticky mess.some survived,not sure how many ? ill post pic's when i get home. coming from the swap master im kinda surprised. gonna go cry in my beer now…....................


----------



## HokieKen

Holy hell, they made that package leak?! That took some serious doing! Hopefully the stuff besides the beer survived. I can replace the beers. I'm glad it at least finally made it i to your hands!


----------



## duckmilk

Ive sent one before that had one beer leak, but never outside the box. But then, I use UPS.

Lick the box and enjoy any survivors Pottz!


----------



## JD77

[/QUOTE]

Other day when we were "beer shopping" a rep for Schlafly brewery out of St Louis Mo was there with samples. They had an Octoberfest that was a super nice red, really good brew. I bought some of them, wish now I had gotten more. Tasty beer.

- therealSteveN
[/QUOTE]

Schlafly is an OG of the craft beer movement, back before you could just put together an ale and a flavored seltzer and call yourself a brewer. Their Belgian White is outstanding.


----------



## pottz

never under estimate the ability of our usps kenny. once i got opened up the bottles wern't broken,tetops popped from the heat.caps were still on though.kell one is half empty so it had to have gotten pretty damn hot.there resting peacefully in the fridge right now.good chance theve lost all the carbonation so not sure how well there gonna taste.a couple still look full.not sure how the beer leaked all over the box considering the were in zip locks inside a trash bag ? plus you sent it to my house not my work.if it had been to my i probably would have gotten it.although my wife is always home and the mailman usually just leave boxes and ring the bell.who knows. a sad ending to a great fun swap.


----------



## bndawgs

Wow, that box is pretty trashed. Was the swap item still intact?


----------



## HokieKen

Holy sh$t! I've never seen a box that badly damaged! Were the swap items still in there? They were outside the trash bag so I have a bad feeling :-(


----------



## RichT

> tetops popped from the heat.caps were still on though.kell one is half empty so it had to have gotten pretty damn hot.
> 
> - pottz


I was driving home from work years ago during the Arizona summer. I heard and felt something that made me think someone had thrown a rock at the car. I slowed and looked around but saw nothing. It happened several more times. When I got home, I saw a puddle under the car.

Turned out I'd bought some 12-packs of soda and forgotten them in the trunk. Bam!


----------



## pottz

> Holy sh$t! I've never seen a box that badly damaged! Were the swap items still in there? They were outside the trash bag so I have a bad feeling :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


yes there was a bottle opener and a bear with horns that were broken off ? the guy at the post office says,if you wanna make a claim just go online and file it.i said after what i went through just to get this mess,no thanks.


----------



## pottz

> tetops popped from the heat.caps were still on though.kell one is half empty so it had to have gotten pretty damn hot.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I was driving home from work years ago during the Arizona summer. I heard and felt something that made me think someone had thrown a rock at the car. I slowed and looked around but saw nothing. It happened several more times. When I got home, I saw a puddle under the car.
> 
> Turned out I d bought some 12-packs of soda and forgotten them in the trunk. Bam!
> 
> - Rich


yeah when the heat gets over 100 cans and bottle can explode ! it was between 102-108 here sunday.


----------



## HokieKen

Well pottz, it sounds like you ended up with a bottle opener :-( They broke the horns off my Beer?! I'm plenty pissed on this one man. It obviously won't be there in time for reveals but another package will be on its way in the near future via UPS. No way my recipient is getting out of a beer swap without at least 6 good beers to try!


----------



## pottz

> Well pottz, it sounds like you ended up with a bottle opener :-( They broke the horns off my Beer?! I'm plenty pissed on this one man. It obviously won't be there in time for reveals but another package will be on its way in the near future via UPS. No way my recipient is getting out of a beer swap without at least 6 good beers to try!
> 
> - HokieKen


thanks buddy,but not necessary.i looked forward to this swap since the last one ended and had a lot of fun and hopefully i made something my guy can use and enjoy.hell he may even like the beers i picked out.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i use to wonder about that maybe you guys should have spring beer swap or later in fall like mid october :<)))))


----------



## duckmilk

I've never seen a box that badly destroyed, stunned. I'm sad for you Pottz.
I quadruple bag my beer just in case.


----------



## pottz

> I ve never seen a box that badly destroyed, stunned. I m sad for you Pottz.
> I quadruple bag my beer just in case.
> 
> - duckmilk


that would have prevented the leak maybe,but it was heat that kiilled my babies duck. maybe tony has a good point,end the swap in october maybe ? cooler weather. my guy said my beer made it but a bottle of bbq sauce didn't.not sure if it broke or just exploded ?


----------



## EarlS

HOLY SH!T - I don't normally post with language like that but I'm appalled. That looks like it was destroyed intentionally. I sincerely doubt it looked like that throughout the trip from VA to CA. Gotta wonder if it was the receiving center in CA that decided to run it over, throw it off a building, and blow it up for good measure. That sure doesn't look like it was caused by a couple of beers that got too hot.


----------



## Lazyman

In the very first swap (marking tools), the project I shipped in a USPS medium flat rate box showed up totally crushed in all 3 dimensions. Miraculously, the contents were not damaged. Ever since, I usually avoid flat rate boxes. It is like a target or something. Last year, Earls package showed up in good condition but one of the bottles, which was well wrapped in bubble wrap surround by plenty of other padding, looked like it imploded. He shipped me 12 bottles so other than a little dampness in the packing material, I was in good shape.

BTW, Kenny, the 3D rinter parts that you shipped me that had beer along for the ride a couple of months ago showed up feeling damp and smelling like beer. None of the bottles had broken but one of them looked like it had leaked. I suspect that some of the smaller breweries may have some issues with their capping machine. Weird thing is that I expected that beer to be totally flat but it wasn't . It was a little flatter than usual but still had enough carbonation to foam when I poured it.


----------



## pottz

well i think once the beers leaked and got the box wet it just started to fall apart.how much blame was the PO and how much was caused by mother nature ill never know.probably a team effort-lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If a box is leaking, they'll also open it to inspect to see what's leaking. That box looks like the top was opened to see what was inside. I'm kinda surprised that when they smelled beer, they didn't take it all and "throw it away." Shipping beer through the mail is illegal, after all.

When I was brewing beer, I had leaks from a batch of cheap caps. Not every one, but more than a third ended up leaking a little. Not a big deal if the beer was kept upright and refrigerated, but set it on its side and let it get warm, and it would leak some liquid. And if it was overcarbonated (which happened to me a few times), you *hoped* the cap would leak, because the alternative was glass grenades. One of those can ruin your whole day.


----------



## pottz

no the top i opened,the damage was the corners and bottom.when the guy asked,were there liquids inside.i just said yeah maybe ! im surprised the one didn't explode because it was half empty ! meaning when it released there was a lot of pressure !


----------



## Lazyman

A buddy and I were talking about ways to ship beer back and forth to each other. One idea was to use Great Stuff expanding foam and plastic sheeting (Saran Wrap?) to make a custom shipping box. First line a box with a heavy trash bag and then put enough foam in the bottom of the bag and box to fill it about half way, lay the plastic sheet on top of the wet foam and press the cans or bottles half way into the foam. Once the foam has set up, lay another layer of plastic on top of the cans, pressing it down to conform to the shape of the cans and fill the box the rest of the way with the foam. You may want to add extra lining to the sides of the top half of the box to make sure that the foam does not bond with the trash bag so it can separate from the trash bag. Our theory is that once the foam hardens, the top half can be removed to retrieve the beer and that you would be able to fill in the empty spaces and ship it back. Even if they destroy the carboard, you should be able to slide the foam into a new box for the next trip.


----------



## EricFai

Glad Pottz, finally received his package, damaged is not a good though.

Can't wait to see the reveals Guys.


----------



## RichT

In fairness to USPS, it doesn't appear that was due to mishandling. Just bad circumstances. Would UPS have kept it in a cool location to prevent that?

Speaking of UPS, I'm sick of their weekend B-Team. My main weekday guy is awesome. He's been my delivery guy since I moved to this house in 2015. He's a woodworker and those times I'm outside or in the shop with the door open, he hangs around for a few and talks. I've brought him into the house to show him some of my work, like doors, cabinetry and stuff. Great guy.

The Saturday B-Team left a $200 package of drawer slides out at the entry to the driveway just off the road. There's a 200 yard driveway up to the house, which is not even visible from the street. Thank goodness my wife returned home in time to snag it before it was stolen. I complained to UPS, but they didn't seem to care. Had a similar experience with FEDEX where they left a valuable package leaning against the wall down on the road.

At least USPS either puts it in the mailbox if it fits, or brings it up to the house.

I have some Amazon stories as well. Those failures have been beneficial though, because on multiple occasions, they've refunded or replaced the order and a week or two later someone in the neighborhood shows up with my package that was delivered to their house.


----------



## RichT

> Shipping beer through the mail is illegal, after all.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I hadn't thought about it, but that's true. I'll be keeping an eye out for the FBI raid on Kenny.


----------



## therealSteveN

First, sorry as hell this happened to you Larry. A fun event made less fun by shipping, and heat, or whatever happened. Hopefully it won't sour you on this swap. I for one enjoy your banter during this thing.

Second. Nathan when you get my second box, maybe take some more pics than normal to report on my new idea for shipping beer. Foam boxes like I used can be sourced, and it may save some further destruction down the road.



> Shipping beer through the mail is illegal, after all.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I hadn t thought about it, but that s true. I ll be keeping an eye out for the FBI raid on Kenny.
> 
> - Rich


For once you have stopped me in my tracks Rich. Beside all of your other believed super powers, you can see from Arizona to Virginia? AMAZING, absodamnlutely amazing.


----------



## RichT

> First, sorry as hell this happened to you Larry. A fun event made less fun by shipping, and heat, or whatever happened. Hopefully it won t sour you on this swap. I for one enjoy your banter during this thing.
> 
> Second. Nathan when you get my second box, maybe take some more pics than normal to report on my new idea for shipping beer. Foam boxes like I used can be sourced, and it may save some further destruction down the road.
> 
> Shipping beer through the mail is illegal, after all.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I hadn t thought about it, but that s true. I ll be keeping an eye out for the FBI raid on Kenny.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> *For once you have stopped me in my tracks Rich. Beside all of your other believed super powers, you can see from Arizona to Virginia? AMAZING, absodamnlutely amazing.*
> 
> - therealSteveN


Tell you what, sport. I've ignored your posts and have not stooped to comment on your buffoonery out of respect for the fun nature of swap threads like this one. This is a great crowd and I love following along. So sad you chose to lower yourself.

But since you've chosen to comment on what I said, I'll simply point out that it was Dave who wrote that it's illegal. I was totally unaware of that fact, but when I did a search, it's true.

So, why am I the target of your nonsense? I'm pretty sure being totally unaware of something is not a superpower.

Sorry Kenny, but this had to be addressed. As for you, George, please try not to be triggered as I go back to sharing my vast woodworking expertise here on LJ. It's what I love to do.

BTW, I can't wait for the reveal! I'm sure there will be some beautiful pieces from most of you.


----------



## therealSteveN

> First, sorry as hell this happened to you Larry. A fun event made less fun by shipping, and heat, or whatever happened. Hopefully it won t sour you on this swap. I for one enjoy your banter during this thing.
> 
> Second. Nathan when you get my second box, maybe take some more pics than normal to report on my new idea for shipping beer. Foam boxes like I used can be sourced, and it may save some further destruction down the road.
> 
> Shipping beer through the mail is illegal, after all.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I hadn t thought about it, but that s true. I ll be keeping an eye out for the FBI raid on Kenny.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> *For once you have stopped me in my tracks Rich. Beside all of your other believed super powers, you can see from Arizona to Virginia? AMAZING, absodamnlutely amazing.*
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Tell you what, sport. I ve ignored your posts and have not stooped to comment on your buffoonery out of respect for the fun nature of swap threads like this one. This is a great crowd and I love following along. So sad you chose to lower yourself.
> 
> But since you ve chosen to comment on what I said, I ll simply point out that it was Dave who wrote that it s illegal. I was totally unaware of that fact, but when I did a search, it s true.
> 
> So, why am I the target of your nonsense? I m pretty sure being totally unaware of something is not a superpower.
> 
> Sorry Kenny, but this had to be addressed. As for you, George, please try not to be triggered as I go back to sharing my vast woodworking expertise here on LJ. It s what I love to do.
> 
> BTW, I can t wait for the reveal! I m sure there will be some beautiful pieces from most of you.
> 
> - Rich


And this rant of yours has what exactly to do with your ability to *see* from Arizona to Virginia????? Rich you just have to learn to roll with it if you want to be the worlds foremost foremost. IOW take a pill dood. Plus as usual your reading comprehension really does suck.


----------



## RichT

Looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's what I shipped my beer in. Probably wouldn't have helped with the heat, but they cushion pretty good.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Rich but I think it was a misinterpretation on your part. I think SteveN was just making a joke about you "watching" for the FBI to raid me from AZ ;-)

I swear you two are like an old married couple ;-)

Speaking of which..

A woman was out for a walk one day and she walked past a house on her street where a sweet older couple were always sitting on their front porch in their rocking chairs. But on this particular day, she was shocked to hear the old man yell "F-you!" to his wife who promptly responded "F-you too!!" The woman ran up to their porch and asked what in the world was wrong and why they were so angry at each other. The old woman said "Oh dear, we aren't angry, we were just feeling frisky and decided to try oral sex."


----------



## pottz

> In fairness to USPS, it doesn t appear that was due to mishandling. Just bad circumstances. Would UPS have kept it in a cool location to prevent that?
> 
> Speaking of UPS, I m sick of their weekend B-Team. My main weekday guy is awesome. He s been my delivery guy since I moved to this house in 2015. He s a woodworker and those times I m outside or in the shop with the door open, he hangs around for a few and talks. I ve brought him into the house to show him some of my work, like doors, cabinetry and stuff. Great guy.
> 
> The Saturday B-Team left a $200 package of drawer slides out at the entry to the driveway just off the road. There s a 200 yard driveway up to the house, which is not even visible from the street. Thank goodness my wife returned home in time to snag it before it was stolen. I complained to UPS, but they didn t seem to care. Had a similar experience with FEDEX where they left a valuable package leaning against the wall down on the road.
> 
> At least USPS either puts it in the mailbox if it fits, or brings it up to the house.
> 
> I have some Amazon stories as well. Those failures have been beneficial though, because on multiple occasions, they ve refunded or replaced the order and a week or two later someone in the neighborhood shows up with my package that was delivered to their house.
> 
> - Rich


i used to have a guy like that but now there under pressure to get more done and will get in trouble for lingering.now it's drop and run to the next.hell they wont even take a second to ring the door bell.


----------



## pottz

> Shipping beer through the mail is illegal, after all.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I hadn t thought about it, but that s true. I ll be keeping an eye out for the FBI raid on Kenny.
> 
> - Rich


im sure they could tell it had beer in it,but i dont think they really cared.


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like I got lucky on my shipement as I just wrapped the beer in bubble wrap and set it on tip of the rest of the packing material


----------



## HokieKen

They don't really care Pottz. I always make it clear in the OP for these swaps that folks need to figure out the logistics before they sign up. It is technically illegal to ship alcohol across state lines without proper licenses. Because then somebody might miss out on some taxes. But, that's aimed at businesses and large shipments. I asked my mailman and our UPS guy here at work before the first beer swap about it and they both basically said "just don't tell us and we won't care."


----------



## pottz

kenny wheres my hard earned "R". ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

There it is Pottz!

Reveals will go off tomorrow as scheduled  Nathan will probably be late to the party but somebody has to be the grand finale! And for once, Nathan won't be cheating and posting ahead of schedule


----------



## splintergroup

> When I was brewing beer, I had leaks from a batch of cheap caps. Not every one, but more than a third ended up leaking a little. Not a big deal if the beer was kept upright and refrigerated, but set it on its side and let it get warm, and it would leak some liquid. And if it was overcarbonated (which happened to me a few times), you *hoped* the cap would leak, because the alternative was glass grenades. One of those can ruin your whole day.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


One of the greatest fears when starting to home brew, waking up in the middle of the night to the gunfire of all your "children" popping their caps or worse, exploding, due to over carbonization.

Almost as bad is popping the cap, then the 2-3 second delay before the contents turns to foam and spews out all over the kitchen 8^@

Potttzy, you are a wine guy. I know there are those wine o' the month clubs where they mail you a bottle, what does 100+ temps do to the wine?

As to shipping beer (or anything temp sensitive) you can get those foam shipping coolers and use the spray foam technique to pack the bottles in. The foam really helps even out any temp extremes.


----------



## pottz

true splint im a lot more of a wino for sure.i belong to a few wine clubs and when temps hit record highs as we just had they will delay shipping.heat and wine are not good friends.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Potttzy, you are a wine guy. I know there are those wine o' the month clubs where they mail you a bottle, what does 100+ temps do to the wine?


I'm not Pottz, but I do mail order wine. They do 2-day shipping in the summer, and since UPS stopped (more than a decade ago) loading the delivery trucks the night before, then parking them outside, loaded, everything spends the nights in a climate-controlled warehouse.


----------



## Lazyman

UPS, says my package is being processed at their regional distribution center (as of 6:18 am CDT) and is so far predicting delivery today and with a second is predicted to be delivered on Friday. Seems like today's delivery should already say out of delivery but I've had deliveries from them when the status was still processing before.

Rich, best to avoid FedEx for your situation. Someone told me that they are not allowed to drive their trucks into a situation where they may have to back up to get out so they will never drive down a driveway where they cannot predict whether that is possible. I think that they would double park on a freeway before they would put the truck into reverse.


----------



## RyanGi

> There it is Pottz!
> 
> Reveals will go off tomorrow as scheduled  Nathan will probably be late to the party but somebody has to be the grand finale! And for once, Nathan won t be cheating and posting ahead of schedule
> 
> - HokieKen


We're flying out of Iceland tomorrow morning (Icelandic time) which is late night PDT. I'll probably post my reveal then, otherwise it'll be late evening CDT when we get to Chicago to lay over.


----------



## RichT

> Rich, best to avoid FedEx for your situation. Someone told me that they are not allowed to drive their trucks into a situation where they may have to back up to get out so they will never drive down a driveway where they cannot predict whether that is possible. I think that they would double park on a freeway before they would put the truck into reverse.
> 
> - Lazyman


I hadn't heard that, but it makes sense. I don't have much choice in the matter, but when I see that they are the shipper, I keep a close eye out.


----------



## pottz

i just try to have everything sent to my work.too many porch pirates.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Rich, best to avoid FedEx for your situation. Someone told me that they are not allowed to drive their trucks into a situation where they may have to back up to get out so they will never drive down a driveway where they cannot predict whether that is possible. I think that they would double park on a freeway before they would put the truck into reverse.


UPS has the same rule as of last year for newbies. Not sure if it's six months or a year, but while you're a probationary driver, if the truck goes into reverse, you're done driving, at least according to my neighborhood UPS driver.

My FedEx driver reverses a lot, but he's been at it for a while and is super productive, and I think he's daring them to fire him so he can slack for a while.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i think it all depends on the driver if he / she is having a bad day your box is going to have a bad day our driver is a woman who is very nice she places packages on our outside covered porch bench and also leaves the mail there and sometimes brings the paper with her, so she gets a nice little gift at Christmas :<)))))


----------



## therealSteveN

> Potttzy, you are a wine guy. I know there are those wine o the month clubs where they mail you a bottle, what does 100+ temps do to the wine?
> 
> - splintergroup


My wine, and heat story is from a trip out to Cali years ago, where we went to both the Napa, and Sonoma valleys hitting every vineyard, and winery that we found open. It was a great trip, and along the way we spent something like $2,000.00, 1985 dollars. When we were done, we then paid a buttload of cash to have a specialty shipping company in Napa send our haul back home to Ohio, where it was delivered about a week after our return. We were so excited to get started enjoying our wine, we had a red that first night for dinner. 36 bottles of wine, and champagne had all turned to vinegar, likely from being in the trunk of our rental car in almost 100 degree temps with the sun streaming down acting like a heat magnifier.

We hadn't given that a thought, and after having read countless stories of how to do this fabulous wine tour, not an author had suggested it as a possibility. Talk about ending poorly.


----------



## pottz

damn that story breaks my heart. a friend of my dads once gave me several bottles of silver oak cab because he had quit drinking.sadly one by one they all went down the drain having gone bad.i asked him later where he had stored it.he just kept it in a closet for several years.expensive lessons learned.


----------



## RyanGi

That Silver Oak Cab is a wonderful wine Pottz. We're about 40 min outside of Napa. We used to be regulars in the area since the late 90s, but the prices for tastings got so stupid we hardly go anymore. We do have one or two long standing wine clubs there that I just won't get rid of, but we mostly go to some of the local foothill area wineries these days if we go. They're at about 70%…about three out of every 10 you try aren't worth the glass they're bottled in, but they do make some really outstanding stuff…and it's like Napa was in the 90s…if you go on a weekday, it's either the winemaker, his wife or their daughter/son in the tasting room. You get the run of the place and lots of barrel tasting if you're nice!


----------



## pottz

> That Silver Oak Cab is a wonderful wine Pottz. We're about 40 min outside of Napa. We used to be regulars in the area since the late 90s, but the prices for tastings got so stupid we hardly go anymore. We do have one or two long standing wine clubs there that I just won't get rid of, but we mostly go to some of the local foothill area wineries these days if we go. They're at about 70%…about three out of every 10 you try aren't worth the glass they're bottled in, but they do make some really outstanding stuff…and it's like Napa was in the 90s…if you go on a weekday, it's either the winemaker, his wife or their daughter/son in the tasting room. You get the run of the place and lots of barrel tasting if you're nice!
> 
> - RyanGi


yeah i havn't been to napa since the late 90's.the last time i was in sonoma they still had free tastings.i think that ended the next year. we go to the temecula valley,only an hour and half away from us.some good and some not so good wines.gets insane on the weekends though !


----------



## therealSteveN

Last trip I was in Cali (Summer of 2015) we stayed at her Sisters place in Petaluma. All of the adults from the Family went on a 2 day wine tour through Sonoma valley. Each day Larry, our driver showed up in his mini bus, with all the appointments, and drove us on our pre-selected route to see the winery's we had picked to visit. In 2 days we hit 14 winerys, drank some wine, walked around on tours, and had as much fun together as we always do. A totally sober drive through all the windy back roads, and nobody was close to being exposed to any danger. Twisting an ankle would have been a possibility, but none did.

My favorite from that was Chateau St. Jean It was and is still the only winery where we have been in the book of the month club deal. I stick primarily to reds, and they have some reds that have beaten most everything I have tried. The second best experience started out as a huge letdown. We went to Kendall Jackson, which was not there at the time. Not sure if it was under construction?? Whatever but the place was closed. However they had a tasting room in the center of Fulton Cali, tree lined, but definitely was in town. All of us are thinking WTF kind Winery is this. Larry just said Chiil, you will be amazed. They were empty, yet had 4, count em 4, Sommelier's on duty, average age was likely 75, and these old boys put on a Q&A, show and tell, that was fantastic, only awesome wines, and we got us a wine buzz going on. It was the second best experience past Chat St Jean.

Hitting those 2 places made it worth the time spent, but in between we had some Hoooooey wines, and BS service. I have to say we didn't pay any fees except at Coppola and that was a stop I could have missed. They were quite taken with themselves, and had an abundant supply of Hooooooey wine, and out BSed the BSiest of them.

I'm not sure of the name of his outfit, but Larry was a keeper, and I highly recommend that way of cruising the back roads. It left you totally able to soak up the scenery, and no chance of DUI, or a wreck. Even had a potty room in the back. PERFECT!!!!

Since then though Cali has grown stranger by the minute, and it won't see me again. We do get fairly regular boxes from Chat St Jean, and the secret I think is heavy foam boxes, that allow the goodness to be protected from the heat, and jostling. We have never suffered a casualty.

Hopefully Nathan can confirm this, on the second BEER box I sent him it's in a foam cooler, that is packed into another box, and well padded for shock. I'm hoping even the shipping Gorillas can't hurt it. We'll know more Friday.


----------



## RyanGi

Chateau St Jean is a nice place. My aunt used to pour there for a while…good Cab Franc I I remember right. Sonoma does have some wonderful wineries. They all charge now, but it's not as pretentious as Napa, IMO. One of my buddies from college was the wine maker at ParaDux for a while, I like their stuff as well. Lots of good stuff to spend money on in those valleys!! Like I said, we're spoiled in that regard. In regards to living in Cali, well, the weather is awful nice. We'll be leaving as soon as I retire…. I'll miss the weather and topography… and nothing else…


----------



## pottz

whenever someone is going through napa and dont have much time i always say if you only have time for one go to niebaum coppola.the reason being you'll get the history of napa valley in one stop. they were just finishing up construction when we were there. plus besides the napa history francis ford coppola has a bunch of his movie memorabilia also. he saved that winery and put millions into bringing it back to life.they have cellars with thousands of bottles going back to beginning of the winery in the late 1800's.


----------



## therealSteveN

Larry, even if I did end up back there, after my experience at Coppola in Sonoma valley I'd wouldn't go near anything with the name on it. It really was a trashy experience. I felt the need to wash, not just my hands either.

Bummer if they are ALL charging to buy, or even try, their products. Last we went, we did reservations, and did have 18 of us, so maybe that offset the cover charge?


----------



## RyanGi

The worst part about Napa now, unfortunately, isn't really the tasting fee. It used to be they would waive the tasting fee if you bought a bottle…then it was two bottles…now some of them don't waive it at all. And they keep raising the tasting fees. Some are $100 per person, without a waiver no matter what you buy. Many years ago, we spoke with one of the tasting room managers we recognized from many visits. They weren't thrilled with it, but they said, essentially, they were leaving tens of thousands of dollars on the table by waiving tasting fees for a single bottle. I didn't believe them, but some of those tasting rooms are seeing 2500-3000 people a day, especially in the summer. Doing the math on that, adding another $10 or $20 to a tasting fee (and not waiving that) is a ton of money. Now, the smaller ones aren't seeing that volume, but they can get the same rate because, well, it's Napa. And its a destination location.

When we have friends in from out of the area (or the state..or the country) and they say they want to go to Napa, we always ask "Do you want to go to Napa because you want to have 'been to Napa'? Or do you just wanna try good wines from the region?" Some want the first, most want the second…we oblige either way, and having wine club usually means free tasting, so we can make it work…but what a pain. So sad. Just another part of this state that's running downhill as fast as they can…


----------



## therealSteveN

I've got 3 boxes out for delivery total, but they just gave me one tracking number for the last 2 boxes, even though they are going to different destinations. I think 2 are on a truck and should deliver by 7PM tonight. One is Nathans original box, and the other I think is Kenny's charity box. It's mostly full of glitter and small sized bras. Just sounded right at the time. :-?

Nathan has a box 2, but on that tracking number it says today, but they told me Friday, however it says Texas, it's mixed with Kenny's delivery.

Anyone that says shipping is easy, is lying to you. Anyhow some packages hopefully will be on porches tonight.


----------



## Lazyman

I have notifications turned on so the UPS app on my iPad let me know about both inbound shipments including the one that is out for delivery today. If it arrives today, I will you know. I might even be my usual rebel self and kick of the reveal a few hours early.


----------



## pottz

> Larry, even if I did end up back there, after my experience at Coppola in Sonoma valley I d wouldn t go near anything with the name on it. It really was a trashy experience. I felt the need to wash, not just my hands either.
> 
> Bummer if they are ALL charging to buy, or even try, their products. Last we went, we did reservations, and did have 18 of us, so maybe that offset the cover charge?
> 
> - therealSteveN


all wineries these days charge a tasting fee,or they would go broke.if you had a large group of 18 thats arranged ahead of time.most wineries will comp the fee if you buy some wine.too many free loaders.the coppola im talking about is in napa.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I have notifications turned on so the UPS app on my iPad let me know about both inbound shipments including the one that is out for delivery today. If it arrives today, I will you know. I might even be my usual rebel self and kick of the reveal a few hours early.
> 
> - Lazyman


Looking forward to seeing it. All the excitement, and distraction and I've forgotten what I made ya. I think it was BEER I sent, but could have been root beer. I get so confused…..


----------



## pottz

> The worst part about Napa now, unfortunately, isn't really the tasting fee. It used to be they would waive the tasting fee if you bought a bottle…then it was two bottles…now some of them don't waive it at all. And they keep raising the tasting fees. Some are $100 per person, without a waiver no matter what you buy. Many years ago, we spoke with one of the tasting room managers we recognized from many visits. They weren't thrilled with it, but they said, essentially, they were leaving tens of thousands of dollars on the table by waiving tasting fees for a single bottle. I didn't believe them, but some of those tasting rooms are seeing 2500-3000 people a day, especially in the summer. Doing the math on that, adding another $10 or $20 to a tasting fee (and not waiving that) is a ton of money. Now, the smaller ones aren't seeing that volume, but they can get the same rate because, well, it's Napa. And its a destination location.
> 
> When we have friends in from out of the area (or the state..or the country) and they say they want to go to Napa, we always ask "Do you want to go to Napa because you want to have 'been to Napa'? Or do you just wanna try good wines from the region?" Some want the first, most want the second…we oblige either way, and having wine club usually means free tasting, so we can make it work…but what a pain. So sad. Just another part of this state that's running downhill as fast as they can…
> 
> - RyanGi


temecula and paso robles,santa ynez regions are charging about 15-25 these days and some will comp with a purchase.imagine if they offered free tastings with 2000 people a day.if it wasn't for tasting fees many of the small mom and pop wineries wouldn't make it.we were at a small winery,just the guy and his mom and he was paying most of his attention to a group that came in a limo ignoring us.when he comes over my wife says,your about to learn a lesson.he looks confused,what do mean.she says wait until they leave and see how much wine they buy.he walks away and pretty soon they get up and get back in there limo empty handed.he comes back and says,wow you were right.she said it wasn't hard to guess that bunch.then we bought a case of wine from him.he was very grateful and apologized for the poor judgement.


----------



## Lazyman

Almost as soon as I posted that last reply, my Ring doorbell let me know there was someone at the door and sure enough, the Eagle has landed. Give me an R.

Stains on the corner was not a good sign.









There was one casualty, mostly contained by the ziplock bag: 









The can had a huge dent and slash where the box was dented in on one corner. None of woodwork got wet which means that it must have been standing on one end when the bag leaked.

Since I won't drink this one I will post a picture of the damage to the can as a warm up to reveal:









A 19.5 oz imperial IPA that would have knocked me on my ass if I drank it all myself.


----------



## pottz

damn nathan that just put a cold chill down my spine !!!!!


----------



## Woodmaster1

4.5 hours to go can't wait. The anticipation of the reveal is agonizing should produce awesome projects and great beer.


----------



## duckmilk

Yay Nathan! Only 1 casualty ain't bad.


----------



## bndawgs

We still revealing tomorrow?


----------



## pottz

> We still revealing tomorrow?
> 
> - Steve


well i am ready or not !!!!


----------



## bndawgs

Ok, I should be able to get out during a break from work and post


----------



## pottz

yeah i wont post though until the afternoon.sometimes i actually work !!! cant wait to see all the candy !


----------



## EricFai

I'll be watching.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes, reveals begin in 2 hours and 8 minutes


----------



## pottz

> I ll be watching.
> 
> - Eric


i hope you got a ticket this is a major LJ'S event.sold out months ago.but hey ive got one seat in my luxory box id be willing to let you have buddy.waitress service too.and valet parking !!!! just a word of advice,dont get there too early the best stuff comes later in the day….(wink) ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Yes, reveals begin in 2 hours and 8 minutes
> 
> - HokieKen


it wont be me because im out tonight.see ya all tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Lazyman

That's funny. Kenny thinks I am going to wait 2 hours.


----------



## therealSteveN

> That s funny. Kenny thinks I am going to wait 2 hours.
> 
> - Lazyman


LMAO.

POOP about the busted can. Good to see the baggie did it's intended job, at least partially enough to keep from major mess. That was the Founders. Some of my favorite brews come from those guys. I had high hopes for it. BLECH.

When I start seeing activity, I'll go into the posting mode, right now going to bed, well at least for the first leg of the night.


----------



## therealSteveN

> A 19.5 oz imperial IPA that would have knocked me on my ass if I drank it all myself.
> - Lazyman


Why do ya think I bought the big cans for, ya wuss. )))


----------



## Lazyman

Well, I was last to receive so I might as well be first to post. As you already know, therealSteveN sent me my package. He sent 3 great things and definitely worth the wait. First was a box jointed tray with contoured handles that will come in handy for carrying things out to the grill. I suspect that my wife may confiscate this for displaying some of her collections which will mean it will wind up on prominent display in our living room. Second is a church key (opener) that he laminated with meranti (he thinks). The wood is beautiful and beautifully finished. This may wind up at the beer fridge out in the shop. It will definitely come in handy for those shop prayer meetings. The third item is my favorite. A mountable bottle opener with cap catcher. The catcher is box jointed walnut. Not sure what the back is made of but it has some nice figure to the wood that the picture does not do justice to. I've got a spot picked out on a post out on my covered patio for this. With any luck, it will loosen a few tops. 









Last but not least is the beer of course. They are still in the fridge cooling down so I have not sampled one yet. In case you cannot read the labels, they are (LtoR) Founders All Day IPA, 3Floyds Zombie Dust Undead Pale Ale, New Belgium Voodoo Ranger Imperial IPA, Bells Two Hearted Ale IPA and of course the slashed can (I said I wasn't going let myself cry :-( of Founders 4 Giants and the Haze of Destiny Imperial Hazy IPA. 









This was the first installment as there is another package due to be delivered on Friday. His guilty conscience for shipping late really paid off for me! These giant cans may hold me until the next wave arrives.

Thanks, George. A great assortment and I am looking forward to enjoying these beers.


----------



## therealSteveN

That crazy wood on the wall hanging opener is curly white oak. I got about 23 boards around 3' long x 6 to 9" wide of it for free out of the cut off bin at Frank Miller Lumber over in Union City. They had prepped a load going to Fender guitar earlier in the day, and it was specced at either 8 or 10' long I forget what Josh told me. Those were the ends they just lopped off. I've prepped several of them, and it isn't as consistent as what I have seen going out of there to Fender, this was varied piece to piece. It's working out like Forrest Gumps box o chawcklettes. You don't know what it's gonna be when you start face jointing, and prepping it.

I'm a firm believer in subliminal advertising. That take your top off could send a really fun message, especially if the beers get flowing. Nathan might not be lucky though, he could end up with a bunch of bare chested hairy guys with pot bellies running around. Not a pretty sight.

I hope you, or your wife get some use out of the items. I think the worst thing that can happen is to have cold beer, and no way to open it, so I doubled down on the opening options. Hard on the teeth gnawing them off. 

I was looking for a rebound item, as my main item went downhill with a broken drill press, and my bigger sander. Somehow I got onto finger joints, and it all went downhill from there, everything got box jointed. A long story there, and another post to tell it.

Beer coming Friday by the looks of the tracker, so if you run low, hopefully it will arrive in time. Enjoy.


----------



## therealSteveN

I got my swap item from MikeACG up in Michigan, Hey neighbor.

He sent me the coolest of beer carriers. I had him last year and sent him a carrier, which is quite lame in comparison. Mike used his CNC and a ton of ingenuity to come up with the masterpiece he sent me. Without further ado, let me just put on some pics.










The sides are made to look like bottles, compete with caps, he labeled them for detail, and I swear sometimes I look at it , and see sweat on the bottles.



















What kind of beer swap would it be without BEER.










I have 2 New Holland PORTER YUMMMM I drank one, and forgot the pic of it poured. I have another, will post later. and Cherry Wheat from KeweenaW brewing, not sure, but gonna give it a try, it sounds good.










Also got a pair of Ore Dock Porter, REALLLY YUM. took a pic of that, and a pair of Grand Rocks brewing Grand Rabbit, which is a cream ale. Visions of Little Kings, and Genesse, remembrances of a youth long ago. I used to consume me some cream ale's. I'm Waiting for a Pizza.










The Ore Dock Porter poured, kinda hidden by my wonderful Coozie. Thanks again Nathan. 










And coozie off so you can see that beautiful darkness.










That is my little box of happiness. Thanks Mike. 

Ohh, Mike had stored the box I sent him my swap items in last year. I got the box, and thought damn that thing looks familiar. LOL


----------



## RyanGi

My swap partner was JD77. He sent along a nice assortment of BBQ items and some great brews. There's a grill scraper (which is great because my brush is done!), the slightly dished flat plate is a spoon/tool rest, a really nicely finished bottle opener and a couple of small live edge bowls for mixing and muddling spices. Lastly, a cool assortment of coasters. And of course the beers…

It's a great grill package! I got it just a day or so before we left for our trip, so I've only had one or two of the beers, but they were solid contributions, and I'm looking forward to drinking the rest of them!

Thanks Joe!














































Thanks again Joe!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebs sent me a nice package.










There's a wooden tray for carrying things to the bbq, with a bunch of 3d-printed hangers that can hang from the edges of it, a wooden segmented cup with an epoxy finish that I need to take a better picture of once things are lighter, a bottle-stopper, and some beer.

There were nine beers, mostly from Manhattan Project Brewing in Dallas. I liked the variety, but there were two coffee beers and I don't drink coffee, so my sweetie got to drink those. She doesn't much like beer, but she enjoyed some of each of those. For the other beers, I liked the variety, and my overall impression was that the brewer at the Manhattan Project likes fruity beers. Almost every beer had a fruity note, either from actual fruit added, or from the variety of yeast used. They were all interesting.

That's it for now. I'll return later with better pictures of the cup and the bottle-stopper.

Thanks, Keebs!


----------



## EricFai

SteveN, that's a great package with the tray and the bottle openers. Well done.

Mike, very cool carrier, the bottles look realistic and the labels are fantastic. Well done

JD, a great grilling package and the coasters are wonderful, well done.

Keebler, a very cool tray, the supported cut out are a great idea, and the hangers are a neat touch. Well done.


----------



## Keebler1

Woodmaster1 sent me my package. It was a great package. He sent a chees cutter, a handmade box made to hold the beer made from walnut and hard maple and a 6 pack of 3 floyds beer. He put the 3 floyds logo on the lid to the box. I didnt fet a picture of the inside of the box but he lined the inside of the box with walnut.


----------



## EricFai

WoodMaster, a nice looking box, and the cheese slicer us a wonderful addition. Well done.


----------



## Lazyman

I love the grain in the cheese board.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Off to a solid start so far!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice stuff fellas! I love seeing these goodies 

Nathan, I hope you're okay? You waited until after midnight to post! You getting docile in your old age?

Great package from George  I love me some box joints. Most of the time, I prefer them over dovetails for appearance so I'll look forward to the back story on that one. And the opener is nice but unnecessary. Once the beer starts flowing my top comes off like-it-or-not.

Mike has to be one of the most creative guys I know! Every year is something that no one would have ever guessed and this year is no different. The bottle shaped end caps on that tote are *AWESOME*! And the "BeerBQ Swap" on the front and Lumberjocks on the handle is super cool! But then to paint the logo so nicely and put labels on the beer bottles is above and beyond. Pure art Mike and congratulations on owning it SteveN.

Nice package JD sent Ryan too. Lotta super useful patio weapons there ;-) Really like those live edge bowls! Almost look like stone. And the muddler too. Ryan can prepare some proper mint juleps for the derby next year now  And I don't know what wood you used on the spoon rest and the bottle opener but it's dang sexy!

Well done Keebler. That tray is unique and functional. I like it a lot! The built in cupholders are a great touch and the printed hangers for the sides are a great idea for tongs and other utensils. I'm gonna have to remember that one. Not just for grilling but I can think of several uses for that. It could double as a carving tray when you're done eating too Dave! I definitely want to see the cup in better detail too. And more detail on the beers por favor 

George gives Mike a run for the most creative package each year too  I always like the theme projects in this swap and Keebler got a good one  The box is beautiful and the scroll sawn embellishments make it very unique. Well done WM1! I really like that cheese cutter too. Is that Sycamore and Maple woods? Also where did you get the blackened hardware? I like it better than the chrome kits.

Excellent stuff from everyone so far!!!


----------



## pottz

wow some pretty cool stuff so far.love those wood beer bottles on the carrier,pretty cool.gonna be a fun day of reveals.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ok, here's the cup:










Including a little window of resin in the center of the bottom.










And the bottle stopper.










As for the beers, there were nine different flavors, and I didn't get great pictures of them individually, but I'll try to comment on them individually, left to right in the picture. Most were from Manhattan Project Beer Company

Black Matter was one of the coffee beers. My sweetie said that if she had to drink beer, this would be it, but she'd rather just have coffee.

Next was the Oktoberfest, which was one of the first beers I popped. Very fruity for a festbier, which surprised me.

Frigid Underworld was an imperial espresso brew, and my sweetie had it. It was stronger than the Black Matter, and she only finished half the can.

Wise Monkeys was a "Belgian Golden Strong" which was fruity, as you'd expect from a Belgian. And then they added some kind of fruit to it. Huh. Wasn't bad, but this was when I suspected the brewer has a predilection.

Fallout… I don't remember what flavor this was. Ahh, a Hefe-Weizen. Supposed to be a little fruity, and it was.

Leona Tropical. Ok. Fruit added.

Pu-239 - a coconut porter. Waiting for the current heat to pass so we have a cool evening for me to enjoy this one.

Necessary Evil: a Pilsner, but in "their" style, which meant it had fruity overtones. I understand brewers wanting to make things unique, but if I had this one first, it probably would've turned me off the brewery. A Pilsner should have a certain flavor, and fruit shouldn't be a big part of it. It doesn't say there was fruit added, so I suspect they used a weissbier yeast or something to get the estery character.

Half-life: a hazy ipa with fruit added. Peach, IIRC. Not bad, but I think I would've liked it better sans fruit.


----------



## pottz

thats a cool cuo dave.love the resin bottom..


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry bout the coffee beer Dave those were my favorites of the bunch. The woods in that cup are goncalo alves, walnut and rosewood. The rosewood is the top layer. I lost 2.5 layers in height due to a catch while hollowing


----------



## pottz

> Sorry bout the coffee beer Dave those were my favorites of the bunch. The woods in that cup are goncalo alves, walnut and rosewood. The rosewood is the top layer. I lost 2.5 layers in height due to a catch while hollowing
> 
> - Keebler1


i was just about to ask dave, who it was from !


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, my turn. This year Earl was the lucky sucker who got my name  And of course, the package was in true Earl fashion 

First up, the world's nicest napkin holder!


















We have a napkin holder that lives on the counter in the kitchen and it was passed down from my wife's grandmother so it's not being displaced but this beauty has taken up permanent residence on our dining room table  And fortunately it's not lonely because Earl also sent it some friends:









This shaker/grinder set is fabulous! No one would guess that Earl just got a lathe earlier this year! The finish is buttery smooth and there is zero tearout or gaps in the glue ups. I have a set of pump grinders that live in the kitchen so now there's a nice set for the dining room too! My wife is a very happy camper with this swap 

And for the pièce de résistance (it's hard to pick one but I did anyway) Earl sent what he called something like the "world's most intricate game of strategy." He suggested it may take me some time to figure out how to play it but after several hours on YouTube and a week or so of practice at the tutelage of my granddaughter, I think I'm beginning to get the hang of it. And it came housed in its own gorgeous box!









Sliding the top off revealed a bunch of pieces well-packed in a nearly zero-clearance enclosure 









Removing the pieces and locking them together in a different ways eventually revealed a really cool grid with game tiles 









Only after taking the picture did I realize that the Walnut spacers are the right size to fill the perimeter gaps. But even without them, it works perfectly well. The tiles are spectacularly done with Walnut borders, curly Maple centers and expertly inlaid Xs and Os of Walnut. And he didn't stop with making half Xs and half Os but each tile is double sided! Lots of work involved with this "simple" game and rest assured it's noticed and appreciated Earl!

As fantastic as all that stuff is, there was still more! Earl let me get into his shorts again 









Some really nice exotic turning blanks and some gorgeous pieces of Walnut 

And on top of all that, he sent some beer too!









And as a nod to a sign I carved him a couple of years ago, he sent me a cup to inspire another:









If you don't know what the Prancing Pony or the Green Dragon are, you should ;-)

Thanks for a spectacular package Earl! It made me happy and at the same time it made me feel horrible about the pithy offering that I shipped out. But then a couple of the beers enhanced the former and erased the latter.


----------



## pottz

nice score kenny.nice work earl !


----------



## Keebler1

Earl doesnt disappoint. Nice job Earl. What is the game?


----------



## HokieKen

See if you can figure it out from the pics Keebs. If you can't guess it in 24 hours, I'll tell you ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

so far im just loving everything i seen so far you guys really come through maybe next year i will have grown big enuff balls to do this swap i will if Jeff will LMAO :<)))))))

KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## Keebler1

It looks like some sort of tic tac toe game but i am sure it has some wierd rules to it. Thats why i asked. I dont assume everything is as it looks in stuff like that


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sorry bout the coffee beer Dave those were my favorites of the bunch. The woods in that cup are goncalo alves, walnut and rosewood. The rosewood is the top layer. I lost 2.5 layers in height due to a catch while hollowing


No worries, Keebs! Thanks again for the goodies, and I always figure in a beer swap, I'm lucky if I find one or two that I like. I'd drink half of the beers again, and my sweetie got to try two coffee beers.


----------



## HokieKen

> It looks like some sort of tic tac toe game but i am sure it has some wierd rules to it. Thats why i asked. I dont assume everything is as it looks in stuff like that
> 
> - Keebler1


LOL I can understand why. Earl and I are both smartasses. But it's just regular old tic tac toe ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> It looks like some sort of tic tac toe game but i am sure it has some wierd rules to it. Thats why i asked. I dont assume everything is as it looks in stuff like that
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> LOL I can understand why. Earl and I are both smartasses. But it's just regular old tic tac toe ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))))*


----------



## Lazyman

Double post.


----------



## Lazyman

I am just a little forgetful and slow, Kenny. Took me longer to compose than expected and then I forgot to the hit the post button after I did the preview. Besides, it was only 11:04 CDT.

As usual, Earl is the over achiever with some cool stuff. I've been meaning to make a napkin holder but now I would only be disappointed by my effort.

Great idea on the cup holders on the tray Keebler. The cup and bottle stopper a pretty cool too.

JD, I love the muddlers. I may have to make a few of those. The coasters are also exceptionally nice.

Mike, you always come up with the coolest ideas using the CNC. Are the beer labels painted or a decoupage?

George, I am glad that last year's glass sleeve is still in one piece. When making something so thin, you just never know how well it will hold up, especially when exposed to cold beer and condensation.


----------



## HokieKen

I should add the casualties to date…

Warrior Dog IPA from Crawford Brew Works. 









The taste didn't match the color at all. It was surprisingly crispy and smooth for such a dark colored beer. I enjoyed it very much 

Forever Summer APA from Confluence Brewing









It said it has hints of Jasmine and Honey. It did. And it was a little much for me. The Jasmine kind of overwhelmed and that's not a taste I'm particularly fond of anyway. I certainly didn't pour it out and I wouldn't turn down another one if someone offered it but it wasn't one I would seek out.

Tank Puncher IPA from ReUnion Brewery









Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I loved this one  It had a great flavor and aftertaste as well as a really nice smell. I thoroughly enjoyed this one from the first second I dipped my nose into the foamy head until I swallowed the last drop.

Believe it or not, that's all I've drank of the beers Earl sent. The rest await my judgement


----------



## Keebler1

Project posted, someone let me know if the hash tags are correct


----------



## jeffswildwood

> so far im just loving everything i seen so far you guys really come through maybe next year i will have grown big enuff balls to do this swap i will if Jeff will LMAO :<)))))))
> 
> KEEP THEM COMING
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


We may have to do that! That potential headline just keeps me scared off. "Retired Correctional Officer charged with mailing alcoholic beverages".  But after this year, if no one comes after Ken, I may be a little more at ease.

I really love reveal day, even if I'm not revealing! This is one fine collection of projects! Just beautiful everyone. Keebs, that mug just really catches my eye.


----------



## pottz

i wouldn't worry too much jeff hell my box was leaking beer and the postal guy said nothing.if they do just give em a beer ;-))


----------



## splintergroup

Don't worry, it's not the po-po that comes after you, it's the revenuers. Of course the revenuers (IRS) is too understaffed to send anyone after Kenny (unless they heard something was up and are gearing up for a raid….Nah, they wouldn't be doing that)


----------



## Keebler1

Dont know ive hesrd kenny makes moonshine and is holding out on us


----------



## EarlS

I'm just kind of lurking since we are in the midst of plant pre-shut down chaos. I'll get my swap loot posted this afternoon once I get home.


----------



## Keebler1

Yall shutting down to clean or upgrade Earl?


----------



## EarlS

Major upgrade of the plant control system so we are also doing maintenance and putting things in for the big expansion project next year.


----------



## JD77

I am the happy recipient of the first R from Dave but we kept it quiet since we didn't want to ruin the reveal day fun for everyone else. I am absolutely stunned with the gift. Dave did an amazing job on his gift and I love it.










Its beautifully made with a Sapele top and bottom with butternut sides. The butternut had bug tracks that he highlighted with a turquoise epoxy. A few other touches include the Yellowheart handle and granadillo hinges (pics don't do it justice).



















Upon opening I discovered that inside he had stashed…



















He had cleverly made cutouts in the packing material for a 6-pack and included a spot for a chill-pac as well.










Well done Dave. It beautifully made and a killer idea for the swap! Thanks!

JD


----------



## DavePolaschek

Note that it's a locking beercase too, JD. It wouldn't do to have someone steal your beers! I couldn't find a handcuff so you could chain it to your wrist though. Sorry, man.

Glad you like it!

Edit to add: note the bags holding the beers came from the dog-poop-bag dispenser I keep in the neighborhood. They're not pre-used, though.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice score JD. Always enjoy getting stuff from Dave he always makes a box for it.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave's set the new standard for beer shipping. Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## bndawgs

Received an awesome package from Nathan aka Layman. He sent me a pair of bear claws out of Pecan for shredding pork or picking up other meat off the grill. I had actually been thinking about making a pair after seeing a set from last year's swap. Finish is awesome and I like the worm tracks filled in. My wife thought someone drew all over them.


----------



## bndawgs

Won't let me edit on my phone.

Additional pictures of the claws and the beers.





































I've only had 2 beers so far, so I'll follow up once I've finished them all. 
Overall, a great package and I'm looking forward to the beers as well.


----------



## bndawgs

You guys can rotate the pictures if you want.


----------



## JD77

Thanks again Dave,
The beer was really good, too, but I didn't wait and now its been so long, I don't remember which was best!

I've added my project post, but it looks like Ryan took better pics than I did, anyway.


----------



## JD77

Ryan,
I didn't realize until I was posting my project that I didn't explain what the little bowl was for in my message, toothpicks. It may be too late to get it back from your wife if that's the one she took, sorry.

JD


----------



## DavePolaschek

And there it is, Beercase 2022.


----------



## pottz

wow it just keeps getting better and better.i think thats the first beercase ive seen.definitely for the beer drinker that has everything !


----------



## therealSteveN

> I love the grain in the cheese board.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yes indeed. I'm reminded of QS Sycamore, but it's darker than any I have seen before. George, what is that wood? I also like that box, and the art for 3 Floyds is off the hook.


----------



## therealSteveN

> so far im just loving everything i seen so far you guys really come through maybe next year i will have grown big enuff balls to do this swap i will if Jeff will LMAO :<)))))))
> 
> KEEP THEM COMING
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> We may have to do that! That potential headline just keeps me scared off. *"Retired Correctional Officer charged with mailing alcoholic beverages"*.  But after this year, if no one comes after Ken, I may be a little more at ease.
> 
> I really love reveal day, even if I m not revealing! This is one fine collection of projects! Just beautiful everyone. Keebs, that mug just really catches my eye.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Nah, when they send you to prison, you'll become a HERO. Your tag will be retired corrections officer becomes bootlegger. All the homies will think you da BOMB…...


----------



## HokieKen

I count 8 reveals posted with 5 left to go. Don't be stingy boys!


----------



## pottz

ill post later today when i get home.hey some of us still have to work for a living ;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

And only four tagged, now that I remembered to tag mine. Probably need a few more tagged, too.


----------



## pottz

got to get home for lunch so here is what i recieved from our host and beer meister kenny.


















sadly shipping was a bit of an issue with the post office unable to find it to the biggest problem the bottles over heating with our 100+ degree heat wave causing many of the bottles to lose some content.one was half empty !
also kenny made me a 3d printed bottle opener and a beer (bear/deer) but sadly he was also a victem losing his horns ! all the beers are in the fridge so ill report on each one as i try them but i know many have lost carbonation so wont be optimal judging.i know kenny feels bad and wants to send more and i told him not a problem buddy.this swap was a ton of fun and i had a great time and cant wait for next years swap.ill be back.


----------



## drsurfrat

Hi guys. Still fighting this stupid disease. At least I'm on an upswing,getting stronger


----------



## duckmilk

Electricity went out this morning so I did a bunch of running around and just got caught up.
The stuff revealed so far is all really stunning, great swap so far and really creative items. I agree 100% with all the comments given.

However, I got the coolest gift from RyanG. A beautiful poplar box with BEER & BBQ on it, the front knob for the lid is held down with a magnet.










Inside an assortment of goodies, a pair of salt and pepper grinders from sapele with ebony and holly accents, inset bluetooth speaker and a BBQ multitool.










Also a magnetic catch slide-out drawer with beer holders and a place to put your iphone for the tunes.










The set has a fork, spatula, knife with corkscrew and bottle opener, which all clicks together into a neat compact package for storage.










The fork and tongs also click together to make tongs.










I used it that night cooking some ribs.










Then were the beers.



















I've had the Honey Blonde Ale (a subtle honey taste) Crooked Table (citrusy but a little on the sour side) and the Rocket Surgery Helles Lager (my favorite of the three, smooth with the funniest label)



















With quesadillas.










The Annual Shotgun rum barrel aged lager may be next, or maybe the Breakfast in Hell stout w/ coffee and vanilla for brunch tomorrow. Hula Skirt at a later date.

Thanks a bunch Ryan for a wonderful gift that is also loved by my wife for listening to music when we are out BBQing.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm rooting for you Mike, get better soon!


----------



## RichT

> Inside an assortment of goodies, a *pair of salt and pepper grinders* from sapele with ebony and holly accents, inset bluetooth speaker and a BBQ multitool.
> 
> - duckmilk


I thought those were duck calls at first.


----------



## pottz

> Hi guys. Still fighting this stupid disease. At least I'm on an upswing,getting stronger
> 
> - drsurfrat


sounds great mike we sure miss you,the swap wasn't the same.keep that upward momentum !


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave, that beerbrief is off the hook. I mean the best for an office worker than wants to bring in a Liquid Lunch, and not telegraph his intent, well a beerbrief is the answer. Super cool make, and genius thinking there.

JD, what a nice mix of goodies for beer and BBQ, well done.. No actually Med Rare please. 

Nathan, I wants me some shredder claws, that is the absolute end for the Butt scratching you have to do at the end of the cook. Nice job.

This swap is ON. Great stuff getting passed around, and the beers look on point as well.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Hi guys. Still fighting this stupid disease. At least I'm on an upswing,getting stronger
> 
> - drsurfrat


Hopes you are getting better daily.


----------



## pottz

> Inside an assortment of goodies, a *pair of salt and pepper grinders* from sapele with ebony and holly accents, inset bluetooth speaker and a BBQ multitool.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I thought those were duck calls at first.
> 
> - Rich


lol-one thumb grinders,i made a bunch a couple years ago. you scored real nice on that duck,pretty cool storage box.


----------



## mikeacg

Wow! Looking good guys!
I've been off working on the new digs today. Took out a large window and framed the opening for a 4' garage door to be able to bring in larger equipment and wood to the CNC shop. More of that later…
BeerBQ Swap 2022! All the swaps I've been in there is always someone who goes overboard and makes the rest of us feel inadequate (Gr8Hunter was my first and Earl is always there with insane generosity! I mean, look at all of us with dice hammers!) I would like to add a name to that list as I was the lucky recipient of a Christmas-All-Year package from Pottz this time around. AMAZING!









Lets start with the main course and go from there. It takes a confident man to admit that he's not an expert on beers (BSL - Beer as a Second Language) and to call on a fellow LJer for help picking out Dark Beers for yours truly (Thank you Kenny for pointing him in the right direction). 8 dark beers and they were all great tasting!

























It gets better…
How about a spice rack that doubles as a beer tote? The fit and finish on this thing made me wonder where he bought it (just kidding Larry!) It is fantastic!








Spice List:
Carmelized Onion Burger
The Blend - Salt, Pepper & Garlic
Woodfired Garlic with hardwood smoked flavor
Hickory Molasses
Prime Steak with Black Garlic & Truffle
Buttery Poultry Blend

Then we go to the BeerBQ themed set of cooking utensils…









We're not done yet! Here are a few more extras…









The only fatality in the very well packed box was a special bottle of sauce from the chef at Pottz's favorite restaurant. Somehow it was smashed though he packed it well enough that it didn't affect anything else in the box but it tasted sooooo good on my fingers I wanted to use it anyway. Common sense won out and I will attempt to order some online as my dinner guests would probably never come back if they ended up with internal bleeding from small shards of glass in my entree…

















Great job Larry!

Mike


----------



## therealSteveN

> got to get home for lunch so here is what i recieved from our host and beer meister kenny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly shipping was a bit of an issue with the post office unable to find it to the biggest problem the bottles over heating with our 100+ degree heat wave causing many of the bottles to lose some content.one was half empty !
> also kenny made me a 3d printed bottle opener and a beer (bear/deer) but sadly he was also a victem losing his horns ! all the beers are in the fridge so ill report on each one as i try them but i know many have lost carbonation so wont be optimal judging.i know kenny feels bad and wants to send more and i told him not a problem buddy.this swap was a ton of fun and i had a great time and cant wait for next years swap.ill be back.
> 
> - pottz


So sad about the shipping, Nathan with his leaky brew, and the pristine box I sent looking like the shipping Gorillas won on a KO, sux it costs so much to get your package beat to hell and back.

Kenny a Beer, and a Beer opener, sounds like a theme to me, and sent with cans of beer. I'm guessing a *BE*ar and a De*ER* together make a BEER. Gotta love that. Can't see how the opener works, but the pic Pottz put up doesn't look like a classic church key. I love witty, it makes life more fun. Nice package.

Ryan, WOWSER that looks like it came from the pages of a Hermès catalog. How totally well put together is that set. Kool stuff buddy.

Now to see who else has posted, reveals aren't Christmas, but they give it a run for the Money.  Kenny is shouting BLASPHEMY about now. giggle….


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, I would like to taste some of those beers Mike, spice tote is a good idea too! I would run that sauce through a filter.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys have seriously over done this swap. This used to be beer and a little woodwork bonus. The quality of packages on this thread is insane!!

WELL DONE!!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Pottz smacks it over the wall, it's outa here. Nice job buddy. That lineup of brews has me licking my lips, wow, nice choices, and the items you made are all top shelf. Nice job Larry.

I feel uber lucky with your carrier Mike, but damn you done good.

Duck I have some of that Kinders spice, and it kicks major buttocks, plus that carrier, sweet.


----------



## HokieKen

Great packages fellas! I'll have more to say when I'm not on my phone…

Just got another addition to my beer fridge from Ohio.









Thanks SteveN!! Pickle beer might be good? But those two Saisons already have my mouth watering!


----------



## pottz

trsn the bottle opener works just like it stands,just hook it on the cap and pop it off.hey thanks for the comments.


----------



## mikeacg

> Pottz smacks it over the wall, it s outa here. Nice job buddy. That lineup of brews has me licking my lips, wow, nice choices, and the items you made are all top shelf. Nice job Larry.
> 
> I feel uber lucky with your carrier Mike, but damn you done good.
> 
> Duck I have some of that Kinders spice, and it kicks major buttocks, plus that carrier, sweet.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I added a list of the spices Pottz sent along…


----------



## therealSteveN

> Great packages fellas! I'll have more to say when I'm not on my phone…
> 
> Just got another addition to my beer fridge from Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SteveN!! Pickle beer might be good? But those two Saisons already have my mouth watering!
> 
> - HokieKen


Yay, never been so excited a package went through without breakage. Now if Nathans #2 makes it ok, I'll be over the Moon.

Yeppers I saw those Saison's and thought Kenny would like that. I bought a Pickle beer for myself to try too. It's either gonna really suck, or be good. LMAO…

Wickles makes one of my favorite condiments. So I know they can make good stuff, their pickles rock too, but that spicy red, whoa baby, it adds a few notches to any food. Major league butt kicking goodness. I made cheese steaks last night, and I put a smear of it on them, best steak sub I've ever had, and I have had them in Philly. Everywhere I travel, if they have a steak sub I'll try it, and mine rock, and rule.

Enjoy the beers Kenny, you earned them, NICE SWAP.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Nice stuff fellas! I love seeing these goodies
> 
> Nathan, I hope you re okay? You waited until after midnight to post! You getting docile in your old age?
> 
> Great package from George  I love me some box joints. Most of the time, I prefer them over dovetails for appearance so I ll look forward to the back story on that one. And the opener is nice but unnecessary. Once the beer starts flowing my top comes off like-it-or-not.
> 
> Mike has to be one of the most creative guys I know! Every year is something that no one would have ever guessed and this year is no different. The bottle shaped end caps on that tote are *AWESOME*! And the "BeerBQ Swap" on the front and Lumberjocks on the handle is super cool! But then to paint the logo so nicely and put labels on the beer bottles is above and beyond. Pure art Mike and congratulations on owning it SteveN.
> 
> Nice package JD sent Ryan too. Lotta super useful patio weapons there ;-) Really like those live edge bowls! Almost look like stone. And the muddler too. Ryan can prepare some proper mint juleps for the derby next year now  And I don t know what wood you used on the spoon rest and the bottle opener but it s dang sexy!
> 
> Well done Keebler. That tray is unique and functional. I like it a lot! The built in cupholders are a great touch and the printed hangers for the sides are a great idea for tongs and other utensils. I m gonna have to remember that one. Not just for grilling but I can think of several uses for that. It could double as a carving tray when you re done eating too Dave! I definitely want to see the cup in better detail too. And more detail on the beers por favor
> 
> George gives Mike a run for the most creative package each year too  I always like the theme projects in this swap and Keebler got a good one  The box is beautiful and the scroll sawn embellishments make it very unique. Well done WM1! I really like that cheese cutter too. Is that Sycamore and Maple woods? Also where did you get the blackened hardware? I like it better than the chrome kits.
> 
> Excellent stuff from everyone so far!!!
> 
> - HokieKen


The cheese slicer kit comes from cheeseslicing.com. I go in with a buddy and order 100 at a time. Yes that is ambrosia maple and quartersawn sycamore.


----------



## therealSteveN

George did you dye, or stain the Sycamore, or did it come brownish like that? I'm used to a creamy color. I like it brownish is why I'm asking, thinking like with curly Maple adding a little dye, and wiping it off to accentuate the softer more open areas, to enhance the figure.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I received a nice hull from Steve. A bottle cap plinko game, bottle opener and some beer that I'm waiting on my daughter and her husband to give me feedback on. There was one she said that wasn't something she liked.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> George did you dye, or stain the Sycamore, or did it come brownish like that? I m used to a creamy color. I like it brownish is why I m asking, thinking like with curly Maple adding a little dye, and wiping it off to accentuate the softer more open areas, to enhance the figure.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I came that dark. I get it from a friend but most of it had wind damage so there were a lot of splits.


----------



## therealSteveN

> And only four tagged, now that I remembered to tag mine. Probably need a few more tagged, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, what do you do to check that? I know last year I thought I was ok, and everyone kept yelling for me to tag mine??? So I kept looking at my post, and screaming YOU"RE IT, and touching my computer screen…... The only other thing I could think of was to spray paint my monitor, and that sounds expensive.

I admit to a certain amount of computer bewilderment, is that a bad thing?


----------



## pottz

> Wow! Looking good guys!
> I ve been off working on the new digs today. Took out a large window and framed the opening for a 4 garage door to be able to bring in larger equipment and wood to the CNC shop. More of that later…
> BeerBQ Swap 2022! All the swaps I ve been in there is always someone who goes overboard and makes the rest of us feel inadequate (Gr8Hunter was my first and Earl is always there with insane generosity! I mean, look at all of us with dice hammers!) I would like to add a name to that list as I was the lucky recipient of a Christmas-All-Year package from Pottz this time around. AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets start with the main course and go from there. It takes a confident man to admit that he s not an expert on beers (BSL - Beer as a Second Language) and to call on a fellow LJer for help picking out Dark Beers for yours truly (Thank you Kenny for pointing him in the right direction). 8 dark beers and they were all great tasting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets better…
> How about a spice rack that doubles as a beer tote? The fit and finish on this thing made me wonder where he bought it (just kidding Larry!) It is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spice List:
> Carmelized Onion Burger
> The Blend - Salt, Pepper & Garlic
> Woodfired Garlic with hardwood smoked flavor
> Hickory Molasses
> Prime Steak with Black Garlic & Truffle
> Buttery Poultry Blend
> 
> Then we go to the BeerBQ themed set of cooking utensils…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We re not done yet! Here are a few more extras…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fatality in the very well packed box was a special bottle of sauce from the chef at Pottz s favorite restaurant. Somehow it was smashed though he packed it well enough that it didn t affect anything else in the box but it tasted sooooo good on my fingers I wanted to use it anyway. Common sense won out and I will attempt to order some online as my dinner guests would probably never come back if they ended up with internal bleeding from small shards of glass in my entree…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Larry!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


glad you like it and hopefully can put it all to good use.i cant believe only the sauce bottle broke the way it was packed.glad i put everything in ziplocks.


----------



## therealSteveN

> George did you dye, or stain the Sycamore, or did it come brownish like that? I m used to a creamy color. I like it brownish is why I m asking, thinking like with curly Maple adding a little dye, and wiping it off to accentuate the softer more open areas, to enhance the figure.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> I came that dark. I get it from a friend but most of it had wind damage so there were a lot of splits.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


My experience with Sycamore is it all has a lot of splits, and it's hard to get big pieces of it real stable. It likes to twist, warp, cup and crawl along. But if you sit under one, they are in almost constant motion, bending and swaying with the wind. An old guy who was like wood himself said that is why it splits so much???? He said they never stop swaying. ))


----------



## duckmilk

Beer cap plinko has me giggling! Nice Steve!

"There was one she said that wasn't something she liked." Probably the Bud.


----------



## HokieKen

Figured I'd get this one over with. I don't like chocolate, mint or stouts. I think Earl sent me this one just so I'd have to drink it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> George did you dye, or stain the Sycamore, or did it come brownish like that? I m used to a creamy color. I like it brownish is why I m asking, thinking like with curly Maple adding a little dye, and wiping it off to accentuate the softer more open areas, to enhance the figure.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> I came that dark. I get it from a friend but most of it had wind damage so there were a lot of splits.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> My experience with Sycamore is it all has a lot of splits, and it s hard to get big pieces of it real stable. It likes to twist, warp, cup and crawl along. But if you sit under one, they are in almost constant motion, bending and swaying with the wind. An old guy who was like wood himself said that is why it splits so much???? He said they never stop swaying. ))
> 
> - therealSteveN


Steven my buddy has some quartersawn sycamore slabs I'm thinking of making a live edge dining table with it. It won't cost me anything until I sell the table then we split the money.


----------



## duckmilk

> Figured I'd get this one over with. I don't like chocolate, mint or stouts. I think Earl sent me this one just so I'd have to drink it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Hahaha! Nice one Earl.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, what do you do to check that? I know last year I thought I was ok, and everyone kept yelling for me to tag mine??? So I kept looking at my post, and screaming YOU"RE IT, and touching my computer screen…... The only other thing I could think of was to spray paint my monitor, and that sounds expensive.
> 
> I admit to a certain amount of computer bewilderment, is that a bad thing?


At the end of the first post, there's a link to beer swap 2022 which will search for all projects tagged with "beer swap 2022" only without the quotes. If your project shows up in that search, you've got it right.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Regarding darker sycamore, Curly Maple Wood has torriefied quartersawn sycamore (aka roasted) which is darker. I've gotten some really nice stuff from them that I'm just waiting on a project….


----------



## HokieKen

Blech! Need something to wash that taste out of my mouth…


----------



## Lazyman

Some great project and beers guys. We might need to put limits on the projects in the future so that I do not look so lame. I am only in for the beer after all.

Kenny, maybe next year, we can have a white elephant beer swap and send beers we got this year that sound bad to our own taste buds. Theme could be old nasty beer. I do not have any stickers in my first batch at least not by looking at the labels. My only problem is that for me to drink a 19 oz beer I will have to skip a meal which means I will be totally buzzed (Wuss!).

BTW, I sampled a local pickle flavored beer last year around the swap. Nope! That's just not right. Best Made does make a great spicy pickle though. They seem to only make them in small batches so they can be hard to find in the stores.


----------



## EarlS

heh heh heh - I got Kenny to drink a mint stout beer!!! I had one too, not my favorite either. Before I post my swap loot I gotta say EXCELLENT JOB EVERYONE. I would have been thrilled to get any of the swap items, let alone all of the interesting (and apparently tasty) beers. Looks like I better start researching for next year's swap.

Duck drew my name which seemed kind of karmic. After all, my wife and I were able to catch up with his wife (hi Claudia) and him in Iowa City earlier in June (?).

Here's the beer group picture (all IPA's from NM and TX):










My favorite one was the Grumpy Troll IPA from Little Toad Creek Brewery and Distillery. Tasted great and the label had a troll and a frog on a horse on it.










There was also a multi-purpose tool (a.k.a. backscratcher) in the first box. The second box arrived with a cowboy hash knife and some jalapeno cashews:




























Sadly, I only got to taste a couple of the cashews - they were really tasty - since the youngest daughter stole them from me. SWMBO has claimed the back scratcher which leaves me with a weapon of mass destruction - bwhahahaha - the cowboy hash knife.










The wood for the handle is mesquite and the rest of the handle was forged from a steel bar. The blade was resurrected from life as an old rusty saw plate that is sharper than the chisels in my shop by a long shot. Duck had the sheathe made from an old saddle maker (reminds me of an Ian Tyson song Jaquima to Freno) that was laser engraved. Duck include instructions on how to care for the knife and also a video by Kent Rollins "Knife sharpening tips and care and Has knife how-to".

I don't know if Duck knew I grew up in WY (which means I still have a bit of cowboy in me despite living in the land of corn) or not. Either way, the knife brings back a lot of memories from growing up.










Thanks Mike!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

I think Duck wins the award for the lowest wood to steel ratio. Very cool tool. Looks like he put that new belt grinder to to good use.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Regarding darker sycamore, Curly Maple Wood has torriefied quartersawn sycamore (aka roasted) which is darker. I've gotten some really nice stuff from them that I'm just waiting on a project….
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yeah, I have gotten a lot of wood from Kevin. He does have what you want, thing is, it costs some cash. I haven't tried any of the heated wood yet though.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Figured I'd get this one over with. I don't like chocolate, mint or stouts. I think Earl sent me this one just so I'd have to drink it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Hahaha! Nice one Earl.
> 
> - duckmilk


Kenny could have sent it to me, that sounds good. but yeah Earl hit him in his breadbasket…...* NOT* ))))


----------



## therealSteveN

> George did you dye, or stain the Sycamore, or did it come brownish like that? I m used to a creamy color. I like it brownish is why I m asking, thinking like with curly Maple adding a little dye, and wiping it off to accentuate the softer more open areas, to enhance the figure.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> I came that dark. I get it from a friend but most of it had wind damage so there were a lot of splits.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> My experience with Sycamore is it all has a lot of splits, and it s hard to get big pieces of it real stable. It likes to twist, warp, cup and crawl along. But if you sit under one, they are in almost constant motion, bending and swaying with the wind. An old guy who was like wood himself said that is why it splits so much???? He said they never stop swaying. ))
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Steven my buddy has some quartersawn sycamore slabs I'm thinking of making a live edge dining table with it. It won't cost me anything until I sell the table then we split the money.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


You should be ok George if it's kiln dried. Out of a klin, you can see if it's going to act up. or not.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you're happy Earl! Too bad about the cashews though, my wife loves them and we go through a couple bags a week.



> I think Duck wins the award for the lowest wood to steel ratio. Very cool tool. Looks like he put that new belt grinder to to good use.
> 
> - Lazyman


You should know Nathan. It actually took as long to make and finish the scales as to forge the metal part of the handle (in July) but I learned a lot in the process. I had another idea for a bonus, but this took too long to complete. Hammer skills are improving Kenny.

Late now so I'll post the project tomorrow after I feed horses (Claudia is off on a horse event, again).


----------



## therealSteveN

> Dave, what do you do to check that? I know last year I thought I was ok, and everyone kept yelling for me to tag mine??? So I kept looking at my post, and screaming YOU"RE IT, and touching my computer screen…... The only other thing I could think of was to spray paint my monitor, and that sounds expensive.
> 
> I admit to a certain amount of computer bewilderment, is that a bad thing?
> 
> At the end of the first post, there's a link to beer swap 2022 which will search for all projects tagged with "beer swap 2022" only without the quotes. If your project shows up in that search, you've got it right.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


OK I'm in there. I think what I did different this time was while I was posting I scrolled down, and there is a field marked as TAGS. I copied and pasted "Beer Swap 2022" into that field. When I just checked there were still only 4 threads/project posts in there.

There was Yours, Mine, JD's and Keebs. Anyone else who has started their post thread in projects needs to go back in, scroll to the bottom, and put in *Beer Swap 2022* in the box where it says TAGS.

Thanks Dave. Evidently I knew how to do it, just didn't have a clue how to check to see if I was ok.


----------



## duckmilk

SteveN, you used capital letters, should be *beer swap 2022*. The site is picky about those things. Glad yours showed up.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Some great project and beers guys. We might need to put limits on the projects in the future so that I do not look so lame. I am only in for the beer after all.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah, your work is soooooo lame. *NOT*

My most treasured beer drinking glass, and it's world class Koozie



















One of these guys or the other is my Wifes side table, and the other is on mine most all the time.










I say Man up and drink what you received, who wants STALE Beer?


----------



## EricFai

There are some wonderful projects that have been received. I'll have to comment on the rest later. Well done Guy's.


----------



## therealSteveN

> SteveN, you used capital letters, should be *beer swap 2022*. The site is picky about those things. You can add to or edit that.
> 
> - duckmilk


I am on that page Dave routed me too? Do ya think they will kick me off of it? I may just protest for all the peeps that like to type loudly. Stand up for the angry fingered Man. Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do Protest. I might make signs.  Let's see if it kicks me off, but I think for this it must be good either way. ))


----------



## therealSteveN

Duck I like that knife, and wish I had a few bags of those cashews, that sounds tasty. That back scratcher would have gotten swiped by me if I had seen it first. That bend looks perfect for hitting those hard to reach areas.

My BIL made me a knife when he was stationed in Ak. He called it a "ULU" knife, it's about as close to yours as possible. Eskimos use them to skin Whale blubber, sharper than most razor blades. I would dig it out, and take a pic, but I had a beer tonight, and if I drink a beer. I don't touch that knife, it's brings new meaning to scary sharp


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm really tired, and losing focus. I hope I didn't miss anyone. I'll recheck tomorrow, and get it fixed if I did.

Night all.


----------



## EarlS

Project posted and tagged "beer swap 2022".


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Thanks Dave. Evidently I knew how to do it, just didn't have a clue how to check to see if I was ok.


You're welcome!

As for capitals vs. not, I would just add another tag without caps. Won't hurt, as far as I know, to have both on there.

Sorry I haven't commented more on all the great projects today. Got a sign I'm working on for the house (will be revealed next week) as well as some stuff for other swaps, so I've been pretty busy. Just got back from the evening trip to the shop to mix up three different colors of milk paint for tomorrow's painting (letting it sit in the fridge overnight is supposed to make it a lot smoother to work with).

But I think we set a new collective high for cool stuff in a swap. Really hoping to see the rest of the projects posted soon.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Regarding darker sycamore, Curly Maple Wood has torriefied quartersawn sycamore (aka roasted) which is darker. I've gotten some really nice stuff from them that I'm just waiting on a project….
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Yeah, I have gotten a lot of wood from Kevin. He does have what you want, thing is, it costs some cash. I haven t tried any of the heated wood yet though.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Great thing about the quartersawn sycamore I have it was free. My friend said get it out of here.


----------



## Lazyman




----------



## pottz

i just hope more of you guys join the knife swap,gonna be epic ! ive got doug marcaida who's gonna test our knives. there all gonna "KEEL" !!!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck I like that knife, and wish I had a few bags of those cashews, that sounds tasty. That back scratcher would have gotten swiped by me if I had seen it first. That bend looks perfect for hitting those hard to reach areas.
> 
> My BIL made me a knife when he was stationed in Ak. He called it a "ULU" knife, it s about as close to yours as possible. Eskimos use them to skin Whale blubber, sharper than most razor blades. I would dig it out, and take a pic, but I had a beer tonight, and if I drink a beer. I don t touch that knife, it s brings new meaning to scary sharp
> 
> - therealSteveN


The cashews are in a local grocery here, they might be where you are too, yummy. I made a backscratcher for my MIL years ago and she commented that it was hard for her to use, so I started putting a bend in them. Knife is similar to a ulu, but it is a "cowboy" hash knife used by chuckwagon cooks. There was once a ranch called the Hashknife Ranch, their brand resembled one.


----------



## pottz

thats a bad ass knife duck.yeah when i saw it thought ulu.real nice addition with the hand made sheath.


----------



## Keebler1

Sweet projects everyone. Yet another project daily top 3 for me. Hope yall get the badge on yours as well seeing how great yalls projects look


----------



## pottz

> Sweet projects everyone. Yet another project daily top 3 for me. Hope yall get the badge on yours as well seeing how great yalls projects look
> 
> - Keebler1


keebs you know the top 3 is really meaningless ? as far as ive heard that will go away with the upgrade software.


----------



## bndawgs

> I received a nice hull from Steve. A bottle cap plinko game, bottle opener and some beer that I'm waiting on my daughter and her husband to give me feedback on. There was one she said that wasn't something she liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


George,
You saw the other end for the bottle opener right? I think I wrapped it up in the bubble wrap.


----------



## bndawgs




----------



## RyanGi

So many great projects being posted. You guys did a great job. I'm really enjoying the swap culture from the group too. I'm seriously concerned I'm gonna blow it, but I think I'm gonna join the knife swap, just because you guys are so much fun.

We just got back into town, so I'll try to post and tag my project tomorrow.

Awesome job guys!!


----------



## Keebler1

Way to rain on my parade Pottz lol


----------



## therealSteveN

Trying to look backward, huh, makes me dizzy. Need to go back to sleep me thinks, but wanted to shout out to Earl, and Steve on really fine swap items, and BEER, damn we are all getting beer, and that is the best part. So much fun, AND beer, how can this not be great.

Kenny, excellent swap. well done again. I want to see Christmas, and all the time between now, and "nextswap" so I have to wait almost a year. But as Arnold says "I'll be backkkkkkk"

Now let's start beer reporting, much more fun than beer shipping anyhow. )))))

Thanks too everyone that joined our beer trip, and partied along, it's been a lot of fun.


----------



## HokieKen

> got to get home for lunch so here is what i recieved from our host and beer meister kenny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly shipping was a bit of an issue with the post office unable to find it to the biggest problem the bottles over heating with our 100+ degree heat wave causing many of the bottles to lose some content.one was half empty !
> also kenny made me a 3d printed bottle opener and a beer (bear/deer) but sadly he was also a victem losing his horns ! all the beers are in the fridge so ill report on each one as i try them but i know many have lost carbonation so wont be optimal judging.i know kenny feels bad and wants to send more and i told him not a problem buddy.this swap was a ton of fun and i had a great time and cant wait for next years swap.ill be back.
> 
> - pottz


I thought the "Beer" idea was HILARIOUS! But apparently not. I had to explain it to my wife and then she still didn't think it was all that funny. My son chuckled as did my FIL but that was about it. My MIL still doesn't understand what kind of bear has antlers and why she's never seen one in a zoo or on TV…

Anyhow, my "plan A" was to carve one. Then I got Pottz and he wanted dark beers so I was going to use some ebony stain on it. I thought a "dark beer" was even more hilarious  But after three scrapped attempts and a sliced thumb, I ran out of time. So I moved on to plan B. I had the Niles bottle opener so I grabbed a piece of Desert Ironwood and tried to turn something that was unique as far as bottle openers but still ergonomic. That's what I came up with.

I felt bad for only having a bottle opener to offer Pottz. Especially since I had to shop for dark beers and I don't know jack crap about good dark beers… Then it dawned on me that I could 3D print a "beer" and paint it. So that's what I did. I did my best to package it so the antlers wouldn't break off. But you can see how well that went :-(

All in all, this was a subpar package to begin with IMO. Then the stinking PO made a total clusterfudge of it. Hopefully he'll still get at least a couple of good beers to try out of it. Shipment #2 will come later though pottz. I know you don't expect it but as generous as you are in these swaps (and to Lumberjocks in general!) you aren't getting out of a beer swap with only a bottle opener and a bunch of flat beers to show for it ;-)


----------



## pottz

thanks kenny your the best.you doing this swap is all i need.great job once again.my only regret is i didn't get in from the beginning.


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like Kenny will be sending Pottz his empties.


----------



## pottz

> Sounds like Kenny will be sending Pottz his empties.
> 
> - EarlS


ill appreciate whatever i get earl ;-))


----------



## pottz

has everyone posted what they got ? only 9 so far showing up under beer swap 2022.


----------



## HokieKen

I haven't posted a project yet. Not sure if I will since the only thing wood is the bottle opener.


----------



## duckmilk

I'll get to mine a little later, have some things to do first while it is still relatively cool outside.


----------



## therealSteveN

> *I thought the "Beer" idea was HILARIOUS! But apparently not.* I had to explain it to my wife and then she still didn t think it was all that funny. My son chuckled as did my FIL but that was about it. My MIL still doesn t understand what kind of bear has antlers and why she s never seen one in a zoo or on TV…
> 
> I felt bad for only having a bottle opener to offer Pottz. Especially since I had to shop for dark beers and I don t know jack crap about good dark beers… Then it dawned on me that I could 3D print a "beer" and paint it. So that s what I did. I did my best to package it so the antlers wouldn t break off. But you can see how well that went :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Evidently being incredibly handsome, WITTY, and talented is the cross you and I must BEAR Kenny. Life's a Beach, you just gotta figure out where the rip tides hide out.

I, MikeACG, and Duck would all be happy to lend critique about dark brews, but looking at the pile you send Pottz, he should be a happy camper with them. I know I would be.


----------



## RyanGi

I'm posting my project later today hopefully.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> I, MikeACG, and Duck would all be happy to lend critique about dark brews, but looking at the pile you send Pottz, he should be a happy camper with them. I know I would be.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I told somebody that Pottz's sixer was the most expensive sixer I've ever bought. I usually pay $10 at Kroger for a pick-your-own-six but when I need a broader selection I go to a local beer and wine shop. I walked in told the owner I needed a six pack of the best local dark beers and I didn't know anything about dark beer. So I let him pick them. Then we went to the register and he relieved me of $28! I'll stick with my IPAs!


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny you admitted to the guy you didn't know….... So he did the stick em up number on you. Probably not a smart move if he's looking for "new" customers, but if it wasn't the "owner", just some lacky working for him, he may have figured you should compensate him for his knowledge, and eggspertise. Owner may have gotten 10 bux, and Mr I'm so wonderful, may have pocketed 18.

Ok, done with that thought/possibility.

HOW are you people putting those cute little time stamp pic logos of your post on. I don't think I've seen those before.


----------



## therealSteveN

Keeping with the Q portion of the thread. my lovely Wife just got done finishing some of her delicious Nanner peppers, which we tend to use when we get out the Q fixins, great on sammich's, or as a side item. Crunchy, tasty, and hardly a BURN. Hungarians, Peppa Dew, and some Bell's.










My Jalapeno favorite comes tomorrow…...


----------



## therealSteveN

> So many great projects being posted. You guys did a great job. I'm really enjoying the swap culture from the group too. I'm seriously concerned I'm gonna blow it, but I think I'm gonna join the knife swap, just because you guys are so much fun.
> 
> We just got back into town, so I'll try to post and tag my project tomorrow.
> 
> Awesome job guys!!
> 
> - RyanGi


Glad you have found the true path to happiness. No I'm not gonna call you Grasshopper.  Never knowing if old David Carradine references are too old for you younger folks. ))) Glad to have you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> HOW are you people putting those cute little time stamp pic logos of your post on. I don't think I've seen those before.


Open your project, and search for "Embed this project"










Select the text inside the box there and copy it, then paste into a post. Note that I screen-shotted it on my phone, but it's easier to see and do on a "real computer."


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave, you da Man, thanks buddy.

All I ever use is a "real computer" I cannot fathom all the scrolling needed to use a phone, but it would severely lighten my going on's and on, and on. 

I'd be like a 2 letter poster, mostly I would say Si…. Everyone would assume I was a Spanish speaker, but it's shorter than Yes, which is like an all day sucker with my digits, like throwing a Cow at a keyboard, usually hit 7 or 8 letters at once.. UIGHUSDHIMSC like that. ))))


----------



## Lazyman

2022 Beer Swap part deux. theRealSteveN has set the new standard in beer shipping for the swap. He packed 10 beers inside this Styrofoam chest (yes, he sent me 10 more beers) and put that in a cardboard box. Other than just normal wear, the box was completely undamaged and the chest also had no dents or other damage. He crammed the beers in tight enough that they could not jostle around in route either. Probably just as important, the beers were actually cool to the touch upon unpacking, unlike the first shipment where the beers all felt to be at least 100°F after sitting in unconditioned trucks and warehouses for a week.









Glamor Shot:








Close Ups:

















Thanks, George. You really did not have to go so overboard.

I guess I had better get them cooled down so I can finally start sampling.


----------



## Keebler1

I know whose house I'm hanging out at tomorrow


----------



## Lazyman

Heck Keebler, you might as well. I might have to split the 19.5 oz beers in the first shipment. Not sure my stomach can hold 19 oz of anything…but I am willing to try if I must.


----------



## pottz

> Heck Keebler, you might as well. I might have to split the 19.5 oz beers in the first shipment. Not sure my stomach can hold 19 oz of anything…but I am willing to try if I must.
> 
> - Lazyman


now thats the swap spirit nathan.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Keeping with the Q portion of the thread. my lovely Wife just got done finishing some of her delicious Nanner peppers, which we tend to use when we get out the Q fixins, great on sammich s, or as a side item. Crunchy, tasty, and hardly a BURN. Hungarians, Peppa Dew, and some Bell s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Jalapeno favorite comes tomorrow…...
> 
> - therealSteveN


that picture make my mouth water when i look at it :<))))))


----------



## duckmilk

Nice haul! Whatcha doin tomorrow Nathan? ;-P

OK, my project is posted.


----------



## therealSteveN

I'll be very happy if all the beers are enjoyed. Wish I was closer. I'd drag over a few Darks, for Duck, and I, and You and Keebs could go IPA madness. Whatever happens have fun, but stay safe.

I was looking around for a box big enough, and saw that old drug delivery cooler, hmmmmmm. Glad that worked out.


----------



## EricFai

SteveN, those little drug coolers are great, the ice packs that come with them stay frozen for a few days. I have a few of them sitting around.


----------



## RyanGi

Project is posted


----------



## pottz

> Project is posted
> 
> 
> 
> - RyanGi


im on it !


----------



## pottz

beer/bq after party on pottz patio tonight,all swappers welcome. just bring your own beer ;-))


----------



## EarlS

Finally made it though all of the swap projects that are posted, and this long winded thread. Beer is all gone and it is WAY past my bed time.

Great swap, as always, even though there were a few issues with the beer. Thanks to everyone for participating and also lounging about here BS'ing about any and every thing. Kenny is getting this beer swap down to a sceince.

Guess I'll need to find some new beers tomorrow and start researching for next year.


----------



## HokieKen

It's still a little early for beer. But I got the BBQ awake and workin'


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you must have fallen and hit your head its never too early for beer


----------



## bndawgs

After breakfast was always my rule


----------



## therealSteveN

> It's still a little early for beer. But I got the BBQ awake and workin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, are those flatiron's? Looks like a party about to get started.  Wouldn't think they would need much time.


----------



## bndawgs

That looks like salmon to me


----------



## splintergroup

Smells fishy.


----------



## Lazyman

I was thinking salmon too. Must be a low rider smoke-low and slow.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, salmon on around 160F. 5 hours or so to fishy-yum-yum


----------



## HokieKen

NOW it's time for a beer.


----------



## EricFai

Must be getting ready for one of those college tailgate parties.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny you must have fallen and hit your head its never too early for beer
> 
> - Keebler1


had to be a hacker,definitely not kenny !


----------



## HokieKen

Nope Eric. I was going to go to tonight's game but it's rained all day and won't stop anytime soon. So I ain't battling the crowd to go have a soggy ass for 3 hours just to watch my boys (probably) loose. They're gonna have to gain some momentum to get me off the couch and in the stands in these conditions.

Rereading that paragraph makes me realize I'm either getting old or shifting priorities. 10 years ago I would have already been tailgating for the 8:00 game in the rain. Several beers in and half naked. I feel sad :-(

Not really ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

> Yep, salmon on around 160F. 5 hours or so to fishy-yum-yum
> 
> - HokieKen


Ahhhhh Salmon isn't in my diet plan, so I don't recognize it. Waste of grill space. )

If it was Meat, real BBQ I couldn't figure out what it was.


----------



## HokieKen

I had my Lunch beer. Now it's time for Second Lunch beer.









I sure am looking forward to my First Dinner beer!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Yep, salmon on around 160F. 5 hours or so to fishy-yum-yum
> 
> - HokieKen


Ahhhhh Salmon isn't in my diet plan, so I don't recognize it. Waste of grill space. )

If it was Meat, real BBQ I couldn't figure out what it was.



> NOW it's time for a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that looks promising. You better watch it, your going to develop a taste for real beer, A Red, and an Octofest. Not bad.


----------



## HokieKen

For the record, so far the mint chocolate one was the only stinker in Earl's package  And the Tank Puncher was a top-notch winner!


----------



## EarlS

Who said I was only sending good beers? Be glad I didn't include the cherry coffee stout. That would have given the mint stout a run for which one was worse. I was really disappointed that Green Tree didn't have any of their best beer bottled. Didn't think a crowler would make the trip safely so I drank it and thought of how much you probably would have liked it.


----------



## Keebler1

The cherry coffee stout sounds good


----------



## HokieKen

The Clonefestvwas a good beer for a meal. Went well with my sammich. Would be good with pizza or burgers too.

The River Bottom Red was okay. Probably better if you like Porters. It's not a Porter but it reminded me of one. Little heavy and a little strong for mid afternoon but not a bad beer at all. Would have been better as a before-bed beer though.


----------



## pottz

> Yep, salmon on around 160F. 5 hours or so to fishy-yum-yum
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Ahhhhh Salmon isn t in my diet plan, so I don t recognize it. Waste of grill space. )
> 
> If it was Meat, real BBQ I couldn t figure out what it was.
> 
> - therealSteveN


what ! you dont like salmon,oh man ill take your portion anytime.i like to cedar plank grill it.


----------



## Lazyman

Last year, the only stinker that Earl sent me was the Cherry Blonde something or other. It was the only one he sent that I couldn't finish. When a beer takes you back to a bad childhood memory of being forced to choke down cherry flavored cough medicine, it probably won't wind up on your favorites list. I am not complaining, mind you, since there were 11 that survived shipping (one appeared to have imploded in transit) and I did say to send me your favorites. The rest were all pretty good.

Today, I am a little annoyed because I still have not been able sample any of my swap beers yet. Yesterday, the GFCI that my beer fridge is plugged into in my shop got fried on Thursday by the foundation repair guys so the beer was not cold until bedtime last night. It took some time to replace the GFCI and by then, it took a while for that little mini fridge to that much liquid and aluminum mass back down to drinking temperature. And today, I cannot really drink any beer this afternoon because it is our anniversary and we are going out to (over) eat at our favorite nearby Mexican restaurant. I have to save room for that AND be able to drive there and back. I guess I should have started this morning-and skipped lunch. Oh well.


----------



## HokieKen

No salmon SteveN? Poor fella! I love it grilled or smoked (hot smoked not cold smoked so much). I smoke a batch and give my mom half of it. Then I'll eat it for dinner next week.

With some of momma's homemade cole slaw, an Iowa beer, and a few baby 'maters I just snatched off the vine


----------



## HokieKen

Oh I have been meaning to mention this for several days!! As y'all may remember, pizza is one of my favoriite things to make on my egg and I know some of you make grilled pizza too. Well there's a new show on Netflix called Chefs Table: Pizza. And the first episode in particular is a good watch if you're a pizza fan  All the episodes I watched were okay but the first one is my favorite.


----------



## splintergroup

+1

Favorite pizza is double pepperoni slathered with green chile, *YUM!*

Sorry, fish, pineapple, vegetables (GC excluded) are not allowed.


----------



## duckmilk

I like pizza if it has double or triple meat, not a veggie fan except for green chile, oh yea. One of my favorite breakfasts is left over pizza with green chile and a fried egg on top.


----------



## splintergroup

When I was in school, it was cold beer and hot pizza for dinner, warm beer and cold pizza for breakfast (If the cooler had warmed up)


----------



## HokieKen

Sausage and onions for me please. I like veggies on my pizza, onions, peppers of most any kind, and mushrooms particularly. Another one I really like but have never made is a buffalo chicken pie.


----------



## RyanGi

Just plain ol' pepperoni for me…layers of it!


----------



## Keebler1

Give me a supreme with everything on it except pineapple pineapple doesnt belong on pizza


----------



## pottz

> No salmon SteveN? Poor fella! I love it grilled or smoked (hot smoked not cold smoked so much). I smoke a batch and give my mom half of it. Then I'll eat it for dinner next week.
> 
> With some of momma's homemade cole slaw, an Iowa beer, and a few baby 'maters I just snatched off the vine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


kenny call me next time !


----------



## pottz

> +1
> 
> Favorite pizza is double pepperoni slathered with green chile, *YUM!*
> 
> Sorry, fish, pineapple, vegetables (GC excluded) are not allowed.
> 
> - splintergroup


+1


----------



## therealSteveN

> The cherry coffee stout sounds good
> 
> - Keebler1


I'd try it. But then I'd probably like the Chocko Mint.  Bold taste buds, as long as they aren't overrun by too many hops. Not sure why, but they don't do well for me.


----------



## Keebler1

The choco mint sounds decent as well


----------



## duckmilk

Anchovies are wonderful, but my wife doesn't like them so it's been a long time.


----------



## duckmilk

This will sound weird, but when I was in vet school, one of my classmates came up with a mustard based pizza sauce. She brought a jar of it over and my roommates and I tasted it right out of the jar, nooo. But we made a pizza and used it for the base sauce then baked the pizza, holy cow! Totally different flavor, and good. She was trying to market it to large companies. I don't think she ever succeeded in that. I would've given my endorsement. Wonder where she is now, I would like the recipe.


----------



## therealSteveN

Everyone, and I mean everyone I know, loves Salmon, and none can understand why I hate it. I thought just saying I was raised Catholic, and had a full time working Mom covered it, but most people didn't live that life. Friday was Fish day, evidently Dad loved Salmon, and Mom could easiest find it in a F*&%^() can. It has for all time ruined me for anything Salmon.

Went through a phase where EVERYONE tried to convert me, with how THEY liked their Salmon. I just hate Salmon too much evidently, cause it always tasted like Chit to me. I am NOT a "fishy" fish eater. I can eat my weight in Yellow Perch, and Walley, Crappies IOW good freshwater fish, and from the Ocean I love Cod, Talipia, Flounder, and all of the light non fishy fishes, but only fried, or grilled. You bake it in that watery gooey grave it becomes, you can keep it. Beyond that I can eat Crablegs, and Lobster, but long ago figured it was the butter that drew me in, so paying BIG $$$$$ ain't gonna happen. Now I haven't met a SHRIMP I didn't just love. Boiled for cocktail, cooked in any kind of food, yep even on Pizza. But baked just sux, it gets that watery oooze on it, ohhhh not me. I will not eat baked seafood at all, no matter the type. Weird eater, sure I wear the mantle.

I say all the time, for as fat as I am, I'm quite a picky eater, but if I like it, I like it a LOT.

Pizza, unless it has Sardines, Anchovies, or chunks of Maters on it, I'm in. I prefer thicker crusts, but will eat any of them. And Pizza is as good a reason to drink a beer as I can come up with.

We had Chix breasts with brown Sugar, and BACON on them, I grilled some Pineapple, we had baked beans, and COC. Awesome meal. She made some Chocolate chip cookies, and we ate them last. I had one of Mike's beers. One of the Grand Rabbits Cream Ale. It was more Genesee than Little Kings, but it was pretty darn good.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i bet that mix George posted goes very good on pizza :<))))))) YUMMEEEEEE


----------



## pottz

TRSN no need to defend we all have our likes and dislikes as far as food. as a west coast guy raised on fresh seafood i love most of it.the fish i dont like is tuna ! the thought of tuna salad makes me gag !!!! my fav is chilean seabass.or patagonian toothfish as is the proper name.yeah try putting that on the menu and selling it !!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

If your salmon is fishy, you are getting your salmon from the wrong place. Nothing better than the salmon one of the Grocery stores here flies in daily when they are running up in the NW or Alaska. I avoid farm raised salmon. Usually pretty tasteless and often fishy even when fresh. They feed them some sort colored food to make the flesh more orange. Otherwise they would be almost white, tan at best.

Duck, if you google mustard pizza sauce there are tons of recipes out there now. Looks like your friend was just ahead of her time.

One of my roommates in college (when he lived in the dorm before he was my roommate), always ordered his delivered pizza with anchovies. People would follow the delivery guy down the hall to mooch some pizza-until he opened it and everyone saw and smelled the anchovies. He said he never had to worry about moochers.

Anchovies on a pizza would probably be fairly low down my list of toppings. I had a Cesar salad one time that had real anchovies in it and it was fantastic.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha Nathan, good story. We were poor students and canned anchovies tasted pretty good to us 

I'll do that search for mustard sauce, thanks!


----------



## pottz

i agree nathan fresh salmon from alaska cant be beat,but for smoking it i do prefer the farm raiasd,i just think it tastes better ?


----------



## HokieKen

When we went to Alaska on our honeymoon, we went to a salmon bake one night. I've been a fan ever since. Nathan's right though. At least to me, salmon isn't "fishy" at all. But hey, everybody has their tastes!

I've been looking forward to popping this cap since I first laid eyes on it.









I got it out of the fridge a couple hours ago because Saisons are best served warmer than my fridge is set for. First drink was utter disappointment :-( It was TART. I continue to persevere but honestly wonder if this one hasn't aged out? We're approaching vinegar's neighborhood here. Thanks for the thought SteveN but I'm afraid this one may end up down the drain…


----------



## pottz

yeah when we went on an alaskan cruise one of the side trips was an alaskan salmon bake,ohh man it was so damn good,fresh caught salmon grilled on an open flame !!!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Bummer Kenny. I'll make sure to tell the beer dood at DLM, the hoity place we bought it. He didn't give the impression it should have been tart, bitter or sharp. Wonder if they had some "old" beer? I know how to act outraged, all those years working ER the layabouts gave me wonderful schooling. I'll walk out of there with a lot of freebs. 

I laughed out loud earlier. I had just bought the Rikon 50-161 VS. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's the upgraded model of yours with bigger motor, and variable speed. I had called a friend who had a small Rikon, as it turned out it was this unit, and he loves it for use probably a lot like I'll give it. He said he could overpower it, but he could also chill, and it did the work just fine. I'll find out, it's an Amazoo buy with free returns, so it'll go back if it's a dud. I was back in the shop rounding up all the knife stuff I could find, and I think I might jump in if Keebs lets me.


----------



## HokieKen

I actually read the bottle last night and that beer was supposed to be tart! Not like any Saison I've ever had. But I pushed through and by the end of the Hokies game, I got it drank ;-) With some pistachios and nursing it, it was tolerable. But only tolerable and I wouldn't recommend it unless someone just really likes really tart stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I actually read the bottle last night


Sounds to me like you needed a few more beers, if you could still read.


----------



## HokieKen

When it takes 90 minutes to slurp down something that sour, you can't get enough in ya!


----------



## Lazyman

On the Little Fish website it says: "A tribute to the *sour / bitter beers* of Belgium, brewing with whole-cone wet hops, and the terroir of Southeast Ohio"


----------



## HokieKen

I think the bottle said the same thing. It also said that it would improve if ages for several years in a cellar. IME aged beer is more sour. No thanks!


----------



## therealSteveN

Possibly the improvement was increased tartness. Evidently some like that. I have to say from your description after the first sip it would have gone down the drain. So you braved it out.

Sales guy raved about it, so maybe he's just a Tart, he was a little Sassy now that i think about it. )))


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah there are definitely those that like bitter and sour beers. I'm just not one of them. Not to confuse that kind of bitter with the bitter measured in IBUs because some of my favorite beers are bitter in that regard 

Earl, asked and answered:









I had four swap beers remaining and this one seemed like a good choice for a standalone lunch beverage. This was the one I expected to like the least other than the mint chocolate. I'm batting .500 on my predictions 

It's quite good actually. The pineapple is evident but also well done. It doesn't overwhelm and it's not overly sweet. One sip tastes like a beer and the next tastes like a soda. It's very bubbly which I like and has a very complex flavor profile that I'm enjoying. It's definitely a great summer beer. Not a good choice for a meal though, too rich and sweet. It's also really heavy. Like I may need a nap if I had more than one heavy.

And I just looked up what a Radler beer is. It all makes sense now! It's 2 parts of lager mixed with one part lemonade or soda. They did a good job with this one. I definitely like the pineapple flavor more than I would like a lemon flavor.

Hokies won last night, I had a productive day yesterday and I'm home alone today  I may just decide to empty the fridge of swap beers and work on a spoon I'm carving rather than cleaning the shop like I was planning. This weekend was an unexpected and most welcome break from kids and being overly-busy but it all goes back to normal tomorrow :-( The next weekend I'll be in town and won't have any company? Mid-November :-( I swear if I wasn't so lazy I may get a divorce and go full hermit. But I don't want to move…


----------



## mikeacg

Didn't mean to take so long but it has been crazy here…


----------



## therealSteveN

I've never had one of the Pineapple, but I do love pineapple. I have had many of Leinenkugels Summer Shandy, and dearly love those beer lemon concoctions. I think I prefer it on tap, and when I was drinking these I was doing the pouring, and the beers were free. (Helping at a music festival in Dayton. Wife and I poured beers for several hours a few different years.) We had 14 beers to choose from, including my dearly loved Black and Tan's, and I kept drinking the Shandy.

Leinenkugel's Master Brewer says this:

"Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy® is our take on a traditional German radler. Crisp, refreshing and brewed with natural lemonade flavor, it's perfect for the sun-splashed summer months."

Until today I had never heard the word Radler, but your description made me google up if SumShan was one, and it is.


----------



## HokieKen

I was really looking forward to this Saison too:









Took me 3 hours to get this far 









and the rest went down the drain :-( It was as sour as the other one. Maybe Saisons generally are and I've alwats just gottwn lucky with the ones I've had?

Thanks again for the generosity SteveN but that's strike 2. The Pickle Beer is my final hope!


----------



## EarlS

I was surprised by the pineapple as well. Fro t Street brewery has been around for 30 years iIIRC and they don't put out bad beer like so.e of the newer breweries such as mint stout. I think you will like the Goldilocks too.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny sure does complain a lot about free beer


----------



## Lazyman

Oh man. I'll bet the pickle beer is even more sour than the others. The one from the local brewery I had mostly went down the drain.


----------



## pottz

pickle beer,why does that sound like a bad idea ?


----------



## HokieKen

> I was surprised by the pineapple as well. Fro t Street brewery has been around for 30 years iIIRC and they don t put out bad beer like so.e of the newer breweries such as mint stout. I think you will like the Goldilocks too.
> 
> - EarlS


One way to find out!


----------



## duckmilk

I miss the cucumber saison as much as you do Kenny.

I've had the Goldilocks and it was good IIRC.


----------



## mikeacg

Bob the Brewer has a good story about the origin of Radler beer. Seems a little brewery on the route of a bicycle race thought they might run out of beer and 'invented' Radler beer (adding water to the soup) as a way to make sure they didn't run short. (might be true but don't tell anyone I said that!). I might have to send you two guys (Kenny and Duck) a bit of the latest batch of Cucumber Saison if there is any left…

Mike

Great job on running another successful swap Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep definitely a good golden ale Earl. A good general purpose beer. Just enough malt to hive a good taste and body. Easy drinker 

I'll save the Pickle Beer for another day. The Glodilocks has a noce aftertaste I don't wanna wreck.

Mike - I'd be happy to pay for some Cucumber Saison if you can get your hands on some!


----------



## therealSteveN

The closest local brewery isn't 10 miles from home, it's Warped Wing. Their home is in Dayton, but a couple of years ago they opened a brewhouse, tasting house, eatery, in Springboro, which is the town next door. IIRC last year, maybe Covid year they did a Cuke Saison, but not since. The blurb below talks about it, they only do it in the Spring, and there isn't a notation of what it will be. I'll report as I remember, but you have a link. If it's time to go check, it's OK to let me know. I can mail bomb you guys, for a sip.

Blurb

Website

Meanwhile I'll stay away from imported Saison's.


----------



## duckmilk

> Mike - I'd be happy to pay for some Cucumber Saison if you can get your hands on some!
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 Try one out first Mike and report back.


----------



## pottz

ok it's time to taste the goods.last year it was ipa's.this year it's all about the dark beers,which im not a big fan of but as an occasional beer drinker im trying to expand my tastes.this was a ale werks brewing company tavern brown ale.only 5.7 alchohol.has coffee and chocolate flavors.pretty smooth.not something id wanna drink on a hot summer day like now.the wife loved it and is finishing it up right now. more to come,im back to some wine now !!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of Warped Wing. I finally got to try one of my swap beers. 









This one started out a little sour but definitely grew on me so that might have just been my palate needed some cleansing. Either that or I was paranoid from Kenny's experience. I would definitely drink it again. This one gets a thumbs up.


----------



## therealSteveN

They get a lot of good reviews to that one. You know me, not my type of beer, but a lot of stores have big displays of it on endcaps, IOW prime selling locations.

We had some NY strip steaks tonight, baked Tater, COC, and I had A warped Wing 10 Ton Oatmeal Stout. I love that brew with some meat. You can chew both.


----------



## therealSteveN

Larry, that tavern Brown Ale sounds like one I would like. In the morning check to see if you don't have a *LOT* more hair on your chest, it's good for stuff like that. lol


----------



## pottz

i only drank a little of it the wife drank most so ill have to check with her on the hair growth-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

LOL, I think on Wimmins it just makes their bazzzzoms bigger, and more upright.


----------



## pottz

> LOL, I think on Wimmins it just makes their bazzzzoms bigger, and more upright.
> 
> - therealSteveN


she doesn't need bigger,but more upright would be nice. time takes it's toll.


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm not sure who "Cooper" is, but they call it Coopers Droop. A sad thing when the headlights are shining at your feet.


----------



## duckmilk

Got my MrCool AC unit delivered today…by FedUp of course. It was outside the gate ( +/- 400 yards away) beside the county road, laying on its side instead of upright. Trying to get it out of the box so I can plug it in and make sure everything works. The email delivery notice asked me to rate the delivery. Now they are asking why I only gave it one star. I'll finish that after I find out if it will run.
I hope MrCool asks me for feedback.


----------



## therealSteveN

I just despise Dead X, and any company that uses them to ship. Someone posted recently the drivers are not allowed to back up. Two different occasions while backing up on my tree lined driveway the driver, 2 different yahooooos, hit a tree, causing some damage.

3 times they have left bigger boxes leaning against my mailbox out at the road. It's 200+ feet out, not as far as yours, but a conservative count would say 7,000 cars and trucks zip by every day. Plus in our area if you have a LARGE item you no longer want, it's custom to drag it out to the road, within 30 minutes, and I don't care what it is, or how bad of shape it's in, it's gone. Total act of grace my boxes weren't gone before I noticed them.

It's funny UPS, and Prime take a pic of the delivery, Dead X does NOT, if they did it would likely constitute grounds for firing.

All I can do is advise companies that send stuff Dead X, I won't shop with them because of this, but most companies using their terrible service don't tell you, cheap, but also scared bastiages they are.


----------



## Lazyman

> LOL, I think on Wimmins it just makes their bazzzzoms bigger, and more upright.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> she doesn t need bigger,but more upright would be nice. time takes it s toll.
> 
> - pottz


Furniture disease? You know, when your chest meets your drawers?


----------



## pottz

> LOL, I think on Wimmins it just makes their bazzzzoms bigger, and more upright.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> she doesn t need bigger,but more upright would be nice. time takes it s toll.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Furniture disease? You know, when your chest meets your drawers?
> 
> - Lazyman


LMAO !


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks Duck. Hope it's undamaged!

My grocery store run after work made me happy. A new variety pack with 4 really excellent beers on sale for $18. Woo Hoo!


----------



## duckmilk

Just ran it for a while, working fine. They did take a picture of it sitting outside the gate blocking the entry, heavy bastage, had my wife help me.


----------



## HokieKen

Seemed fitting Duck ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Just ran it for a while, working fine. They did take a picture of it sitting outside the gate blocking the entry, heavy bastage, had my wife help me.
> 
> - duckmilk


ya gotta love it !!! my wife uses instacart for groceries.sometimes they ring the bell,sometimes not.the last time they didn't and they stacked all the bags right in front of the screen door. genius !!!!


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, well that genius probably figured you had a back door.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, well that genius probably figured you had a back door.
> 
> - Eric


yeah i guess.his lesson,no tip !!!!


----------



## EricFai

I just go to the store, put my eyes on what I'm getting.


----------



## pottz

> I just go to the store, put my eyes on what I m getting.
> 
> - Eric


i agree but the wife got addicted to it during the pandemic.she's a junkie now-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

> I just go to the store, put my eyes on what I m getting.
> 
> - Eric


And leave the shop? Pffft. I don't even like going to the front porch to get it.



> Pottz, well that genius probably figured you had a back door.
> 
> - Eric


Their other job is as a porch pirate. They figured they would be back to get it before you needed to open the door.


----------



## duckmilk

> Seemed fitting Duck ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope, I carried the heavy end. All boxed back up and ready for next summer.


----------



## EricFai

Yep, that genius had to feed the family.


----------



## pottz

oh i hate going to the grocery store,but i love going to sams club,thats where a man shops,warehouse style !


----------



## EricFai

In and put of the store as fast as possible.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I just go to the store, put my eyes on what I m getting.
> 
> - Eric


Yeah, I always think when I am shopping that those, "we pick it for you folks" are getting all that half rotten garbage those of us shopping in the store, push to the side. I would be scared to do that. Heck the stuff they call fresh goes belly up in 3 days as is, they pick it, I'm sure they don't look through the pile, I've seen them, grabbing whatever is on top, and festering…. Ahhhhh, no thanks.

Plus I do my best meal planning walking the aisles, Ohhhhh looky there, I bet that would make a good…... Doubles back to the Mexican aisle to grab some Tortillas..  Stuff like that.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck it is still 2 or 3 months from not needing a/c where you live


----------



## EricFai

Or you get something else, that someone else had ordered. That happens to the DIL frequently.


----------



## duckmilk

I know Keebs but the old one is still cooling some, just not very well. It's keeping the shop relatively comfortable.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I just go to the store, put my eyes on what I m getting.
> 
> - Eric


Me too. Too many instances of nasty produce picked by those who were incentivized to ship the old stuff vs. putting it in the garbage where it belongs. The scamdemic got many people away from doing many things themselves (shopping) and in many ways forced them to learn to do more things for themselves (cooking).


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, How long is the warranty on the new AC? You might want to run it now to make sure that you do not need a warranty replacement or if nothing else to see if it has any problems caused by the mistreatment by FredEx. It might take a few days of running for any problems to show up.


----------



## pottz

> I just go to the store, put my eyes on what I m getting.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Me too. Too many instances of nasty produce picked by those who were incentivized to ship the old stuff vs. putting it in the garbage where it belongs. The scamdemic got many people away from doing many things themselves (shopping) and in many ways forced them to learn to do more things for themselves (cooking).
> 
> - bigblockyeti


my wife hasn't had too much issue with that,if stuff looks inferior they will text her pic's for her to decide yah or nah.they want a good tip so it would hurt them more to send crappy produce.


----------



## duckmilk

I ran it yesterday Nathan, for about 10 minutes. I'll have to look up the warranty period, the manual is in the taped-up box.

Just checked, it has a one year warranty, might have to check on getting another year extension.


----------



## pottz

swap is starting to lose steam.so im gonna post another beer swap critique.









ok we got a parkway brewing co. majestic mullet krispy kolsch.5.65 ALC. 28 IBU'S for those that care or understand.kenny does ! it's low,good for me. i kinda like this one,didn't even share it with the wife.she likes em dark,like her men ! more to come,stand by tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

That's one of my favorite beers pottz. And everyone who's gotten abeer package from me has gotten one. Glad you liked it


----------



## pottz

> That's one of my favorite beers pottz. And everyone who's gotten abeer package from me has gotten one. Glad you liked it
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah not bad kid !


----------



## duckmilk

I've had that one a couple of times, liked it.


----------



## pottz

hey stay with me boys im not done with business here. so ok, beer #3 a blue mtn barrell house imperial stout.dark hollow bourban barrell aged. 10% alc. when they say dark,they mean dark!!!.i literally i held the glass up to the sun and could not see any light. very chocolaty and rich. definitely not my kind of beer. but once again the wife loved it and is finishing it-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Good to know pottz. I wouldn't like that one either. My wife wouldn't take it off my hands for me though.

So would you say the Kolsch was a good indicator of the types of beers you'd prefer?


----------



## pottz

> Good to know pottz. I wouldn't like that one either. My wife wouldn't take it off my hands for me though.
> 
> So would you say the Kolsch was a good indicator of the types of beers you'd prefer?
> 
> - HokieKen


yes !!!!


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm. I have tried exactly one Kolsch in my beer drinking life. It was so bad I have been afraid to try another to see if it was just that beer or the entire style I didn't like.


----------



## RyanGi

There are many many things that California does absolutely horribly, but the craft beer thing is one area we do really really well. I'd trade it away for a little political sanity and lower gas prices, but you gotta take what's there. Kolsch is a great style, but it's got to be done carefully or it gets just weird. My buddy who runs a brewery here in town helped me make one of his recipes and it was one of my more favorites to homebrew. Gotta keep just the right temp or the whole thing goes pear-shaped.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Hmm. I have tried exactly one Kolsch in my beer drinking life. It was so bad I have been afraid to try another to see if it was just that beer or the entire style I didn t like.
> 
> - Lazyman


I have had 3 really sucky Kolsch, and 1 absolutely awesome one. I think it's about a spiffy name, and wanting to have a Kolsch in the lineup, but not wanting to absolutely understand what it is you are wanting to create. Beer may be the one thing with the word "like" added to beer descriptions, and Kolsch like beer is evidently the biggest of the like category.

If any of the Cinci, or local breweries have a Kolsch, it's not one that rings any bells. I found out about it when we visited Milwaukee Wi. a few years ago, to visit our Niece, and all of us took over Lake Geneva, rented a HUGE house, and went beer tasting every day for 10 days. The absolute best Kolsch, and actually the only one I liked was found here. Sadly the one I liked was a short run seasonal, and not something that could be counted on as always being available. So I'm not on the active lookout for a Kolsch, but will sip a sample if offered, cause that one at Lakefront was incredible.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hmm. I have tried exactly one Kolsch in my beer drinking life. It was so bad I have been afraid to try another to see if it was just that beer or the entire style I didn t like.
> 
> - Lazyman


Pretty sure you've had a Majestic Mullet Nathan.


----------



## Lazyman

More than one and it was great too. I didn't realize it is a Kolsch. I guess I didn't see past the mullet on the label. I retract my previous statement.

I have only tried 2 (that I now remember). One was great and the other sucked.


----------



## HokieKen

Kolsches are another type of beer that isn't common around here. That could be because technically a Kolsch has to be brewed within 50 miles of Cologne). I did a little research a while back on Kolsches and the American versions of them. And basically they're fermented like an ale with top-fermenting yeasts but are brewed at lower temperatures like a lager. Typically lagers are bottom-fermenting yeasts at low temperatures and ales are top-fermenting yeasts at warmer temperatures. And don't ask me what the difference between top and bottom fermenting yeasts is because I don't have any idea. I'm not that geeky ;-)

So basically you get a hint of the hoppiness of an ale but with the crisp and light feel of a lager. But as with most beer styles, it's open to interpretation. Using aggressive hoppes could make it more like an IPA and more muted hoppes could make it more like a pilsner.

If you like Kolsches but don't have much luck finding them, I'd recommend Amber Ales (New Belgium Fat Tire Amber Ale is good and widely distributed), English Pale Ales, and American Pale Ales. In that order. Amber ales are ales but have a very malt-forward taste like a lager. There is a hint of hopiness but very understated. Golden/Blonde Ales are more of a middle ground where the maltiness is still dominant but the hoppes are more noticable. American Pale Ales are hoppe forward but with a noticable malt flavor too. I'm a fan of all three styles but then I'm a fan of most translucent beers ;-)

The Goldilocks Golden Ale that Earl sent me was a good example of that style.









I have 7+ hours left at work. I have to quit thinking about beer so much!

I have an exciting evening planned. Going to mow some grass then give my last remaining swap beer a try. Let's see how a Pickle Beer fits into the spectrum!


----------



## Lazyman

I sort of found my way to IPA after first finding that I like amber ales and pale ales. Fat Tire is one that I used to drink pretty often before I found the IPAs but now I can hardly drink it. I don't know if they have changed or if the IPAs have just permanently modified my palate or brain.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats funny Nathan fat tire is what i drank when i went to the bar


----------



## HokieKen

There are three different Fat Tires Nathan. There's the Amber Ale, the Belgian White and a Belgian Style Ale. I don't think I've had the Belgian Ale but I've had both the Amber Ale and the Belgian White and they're very different. I like both personally but if you don't like wheat beers and picked up a Belgian White thinking it was an Amber Ale, you'd be very disappointed.


----------



## therealSteveN

> If you like Kolsches but don t have much luck finding them, I d recommend Amber Ales (New Belgium Fat Tire Amber Ale is good and widely distributed),
> 
> - HokieKen


Fat tire's Amber ale is one of my fav's. Now that you have connected those dots, the Kolsch I did like has/had a very similar experience. I can remember sipping the Kolsch, and actually saying gee this tastes like a Fat tire, but didn't know what I just read, very interesting. Kenny you have said several times you aren't a beer geek, but you sure know beer geek stuff. )))










I also didn't know it was New Belgium, always thought the brewery was Fat Tire. All I am certain about is they are very good beers.


----------



## duckmilk

I can hardly wait to hear the account of Kenny getting "pickled" this afternoon ;-P

I drank a lot of wheat beer in Germany, the chaff would settle to the bottom of the glass so when there was just a little left, we would swirl it around and finish it.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I sort of found my way to IPA after first finding that I like amber ales and pale ales. Fat Tire is one that I used to drink pretty often before I found the IPAs but now I can hardly drink it. I don t know if they have changed or if the IPAs have just permanently modified my palate or brain.
> 
> - Lazyman


Having trouble seeing the parallel between the two types. On my taste buds:

Amber Ale, especially a Fat tire = AWESOME )))))))

Any IPA = Ran off Luthers boot after taking a trip to ********************tsville, and sour city. Where I immediately want to blow chunks :-((((((((((

I think another possibility is, you got hit on the head really hard, and ever since your taster buds are all messed up. ))))

Another Cinci brewery Madtree has a nice Amber ale.

Another that is classified as an Irish red, but on my tongue tastes very similar is Killians Red, which like Fat tire is available everywhere.


----------



## Lazyman

Pretty sure I've only had the Fat Tire Amber Ale. I tend to seer away from Belgian whites and I find Belgium style ales (and IPAs) too sweet.

I think that the reason I like IPAs is the bitterness from the hops. Even I think that some of them are pretty bad (usually for reasons other than the hops) but when you find a good one its pure joy. ;-) A good IPA to try if you have never had one is Lagunitas IPA, not too bitter but hits the spot hop-wise. It was one of my first IPAs to try and it was sort of a eureka moment. I've never really tallied them up, but I think that most of my favorites tend to be West Coast IPAs. Some of my all time favorites IPAs are Rye IPAs. The Deep Ellum DRIPA is pretty good but my favorite is Le Cumbre Ryote IPA. Unfortunately, it appears that they have discontinued it. Sierra Nevada makes a good RIPA too but it must be a limited run that doesn't get very far east or they too have discontinued it.

This is making me crave a good beer. If I didn't have 3 more chairs to lay down the first coats or lacquer, I would go crack open one my swap beers. I guess it will have to wait.


----------



## Keebler1

Drink while you finish Nathan whats the worst that can happen you have to apply another coat to cover the first


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with Nathan, there are a lot more bad and mediocre IPAs out there than there are really good ones. I have a feeling you may have just tried some of the former SteveN and assumed they were representative of the whole genre. IPAs have an exceptionally broad scope in terms of flavor, color and body. I find it hard to believe that there's not at least a few IPAs out there that you would like. But I'm kinda biased ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> I can hardly wait to hear the account of Kenny getting "pickled" this afternoon ;-P
> ..
> - duckmilk


Me too Duck! I have a bunch of IPAs in the fridge to wash the taste away if it's bad


----------



## Lazyman

> I can hardly wait to hear the account of Kenny getting "pickled" this afternoon ;-P
> ..
> - duckmilk
> 
> Me too Duck! I have a bunch of IPAs in the fridge to wash the taste away *WHEN *it s bad
> 
> - HokieKen


Fixed that for you.


----------



## splintergroup

I can relate Nathan.

West coast IPAs like Stone Brewing are what I generally look for. Wife likes the Fat Tire, kinda "meh" to me but in my mind a pale ale is something like Sierra Nevada PA, has to have the hoppiness. 
I started off a lager junkie, still enjoy one now and then, Pilsner Urquel being a fave, even managed to brew my own clone of this. Agree with the sentiment that ones expectations get conditioned with the hops from drinking IPAs, kinda like the heat from Chile peppers.


----------



## bndawgs

I started drifting towards IPAs looking for the higher alcohol content.


----------



## HokieKen

I definitely prefer hoppy beers most of the time. But sometimes I like a good lager or wheat beer. I'd say 75% of the beer I drink is IPAs though.

Splinter mentioned beer and chile peppers and reminded me… Ballast Pointe opened a brewery locally a few years ago. Well my wife went with some friends before I had a chance to go and said her friends were tasting all the IPAs and that there was a Jalepeno IPA on tap. I was excited and we planned to go for dinner later in the week. I spent the next two days thinking about that beer. So when we got there, I got a flight and enjoyed every one of them. EXCEPT the jalepeno IPA. It was so bad I couldn't even finish it. Interestingly though, when it came time to leave, a growler full of their California Kolsch was what went home with me


----------



## splintergroup

There is an Arizona beer (Cave Creek?) that has green Chile as an adjunct. Being a GC fanatic, I had to try it but it was just one of those combos that really should never have been created. Now I'm all for drinking beer with a GC meal, but blended together it's just gross.

There is a trend to try and come up with the "next great thing" in adjuncts. Most are total failures. South of here in Las Cruces there is a pecan beer. It's drinkable, but another mistake in my world beer vision 8^P


----------



## bndawgs

Local place up here had brewed a jalapeño ipa. I had gotten a growler of it and It kind of grew on me at the end.


----------



## Lazyman

Not a fan of most wheat beers for some reason. I do like a lager from time to time-sort of my light beer when I am hot and thirsty. Sierra Nevada pale ales were one the stepping stones to IPAs and I will still buy a 6 pack every now and then. It is a good alternative for friends who don't like IPAs that I can still enjoy if they do not drink them all.

I've got one more chair to spray the first coat of lacquer on but I just glued the arms (dining chair with arms) back on today and I do not want to trap any of the moisture under the lacquer. That means it beer:30 so I am taking a Double Break, literally: Heart State Double Break Double IPA










This is a good hoppy beer but not too bitter. The juicy and tropical note on the can had me worried but the flavors appear to be from the hops not tropical juices added to the beer. Starts a little sour but not in a bad way. A winner for sure.


----------



## pottz

too many weird concoctions these days. i sent mike some that i questioned too.like peanut butter stout ? kenny said he liked stuff like that so not sure how he liked em ?


----------



## HokieKen

Well, this is not great. 









But, it's not horrible either. It's definitely a sour ale but it's not as sour as the two Saisons SteveN sent. It's an interesting flavor profile. At first taste, it slaps you in the face with pickle juice. But, if you let it linger, it fades a bit and brings an undertone of cucumber.

Don't get me wrong, this is will be my one and only pickle beer. At least of this particular one. But I may be able to choke it down before the night's over. Maybe…


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. I was mistaken. Couldn't do it. 3/4 of that one watered the grass.


----------



## pottz

ok kids beer #4 another alewerks brewing protocol porter.5.6% alc.as you can see this one was the biggest loser in the heat wave,only a half bottle left and very flat and dead,so i wont even try to crtique it.









ok beer #5 a parkway brewing co. beer. ravens roost baltic porter.7.1% alc. a very dark beer with choc. coffee and toffee. not bad but way too much too drink a whole bottle of.at least for me.once again the wife saw me drinking it and saked,whats that ? i said your beer tonight.she happily took it away-lol. well at least the wife is loving this years swap beers.


----------



## pottz

besides kenny and myself im not seeing a lot of reviews on their swap beers.were they all that bad ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

They've been gone for a few weeks.


----------



## duckmilk

> I ve got one more chair to spray the first coat of lacquer on but I just glued the arms (dining chair with arms) back on today and I do not want to trap any of the moisture under the lacquer. That means it beer:30 so I am taking a Double Break, literally:
> 
> - Lazyman


 Good planning Nathan!



> Nope. I was mistaken. Couldn't do it. 3/4 of that one watered the grass.
> 
> - HokieKen


Well you tried. I got one from the brewer that made the cucumber one that Kenny and I like. It was a peanut blueberry one that I shared with my bourbon/vodka distiller friend. It was interesting but not something I would buy.

I've done 3 reports on my beers from Earl so far. I'll do another tonight to satisfy Pottzy's curosity.

We took the dogs down to a part of the lake this evening, a part we haven't been to before. Lots of trees, brush and catclaws and coming out I found a tick on my hand. Guess my wife and I will be checking each other for ticks tonight.


----------



## pottz

> They've been gone for a few weeks.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


where are your reviews dave ? hey i pay big bucks for kennys beer swap,i want the disneyland experience !!!!


----------



## Lazyman

I guess mine didn't count. I am 2 down (both good) and 13 beers to go, IIRC.


----------



## DavePolaschek

All in one post up there ^ Pottz.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Pretty sure I ve only had the Fat Tire Amber Ale. I tend to seer away from Belgian whites and I find Belgium style ales (and IPAs) too sweet.
> 
> I think that the reason I like IPAs is the bitterness from the hops. Even I think that some of them are pretty bad (usually for reasons other than the hops) but when you find a good one its pure joy. ;-) A good IPA to try if you have never had one is Lagunitas IPA, not too bitter but hits the spot hop-wise. It was one of my first IPAs to try and it was sort of a eureka moment. I ve never really tallied them up, but I think that most of my favorites tend to be West Coast IPAs. Some of my all time favorites IPAs are Rye IPAs. The Deep Ellum DRIPA is pretty good but my favorite is Le Cumbre Ryote IPA. Unfortunately, it appears that they have discontinued it. Sierra Nevada makes a good RIPA too but it must be a limited run that doesn t get very far east or they too have discontinued it.
> 
> This is making me crave a good beer. If I didn t have 3 more chairs to lay down the first coats or lacquer, I would go crack open one my swap beers. I guess it will have to wait.
> 
> - Lazyman


Sadly for me it was while visiting Her Sister, and our BIL in Petaluma, very near the home of Lagunitas. Don, a real beer lover took us to Lagunitas, where I had IPA fresh from the tap. HATED IT!!!! Those that have done that, tell me there is no hope for me to develop a taste for that brewed swill. Fortunately Lagunitas had other beers that aren't IPA and I was happy. At that time IPA was about 2 weeks old to them, and Don had tried it, and loves it EWWWwwww. So it was kind of near the beginning of when breweries went crazy with IPA leaning offerings.

Which dismays me every time I go beer shopping because I often read articles with statistics just like this So 25% of all beer drinkers have all of these brewery's making 50% + of the beer anymore as swill. I keep waiting for all the IPA lovers to get their sense of taste back, but now that Covid hit I fear beer is almost finished. Instead of taste returning for many it's just gone.  It really reminds me of a certain political party that throws out BS statistics of much smaller groups, and then say everyone is in favor.

Let's for once let our Democracy, be that, and put it all on the ballot, Get it over once and for all. When do we vote??? ;-))))))


----------



## therealSteveN

> Nope. I was mistaken. Couldn't do it. 3/4 of that one watered the grass.
> 
> - HokieKen


Bummer, I went 0 for 3 on that outing. I have one of the Pickles, it will be interesting once I garner the courage to pop the top, how it goes. I want to do it while my Wife is around. Twofold, if I require medical assistance she can call 911, and if I don't like it, she might. 

The last alcoholic beverage I poured out, I did it on a small bush in the heart of Summer heat. Next day that bush was shriveled and dead, never recovered. Prior to it looked like a regular bush. It was a split of MD20 20, which we had been joking about trying. I was working the drive through then, and brought one home. Really bad choice, it almost put both of us off wine.

That Pickle beer looks like it would be tasty



> I guess mine didn t count. I am 2 down (both good) and 13 beers to go, IIRC.
> 
> - Lazyman


Well, good to hear I bought a few that were ok. Was thinking of buying myself beer, and staying home. :-(


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Which dismays me every time I go beer shopping because I often read articles with statistics just like this So 25% of all beer drinkers have all of these brewery s making 50% + of the beer anymore as swill. I keep waiting for all the IPA lovers to get their sense of taste back, but now that Covid hit I fear beer is almost finished. Instead of taste returning for many it s just gone.  It really reminds me of a certain political party that throws out BS statistics of much smaller groups, and then say everyone is in favor.
> 
> Let s for once let our Democracy, be that, and put it all on the ballot, Get it over once and for all. When do we vote??? ;-))))))
> 
> - therealSteveN


It's on the swing back - at least on this side of the pond.

Just had a week off and managed to get a bitter in every craft pub I went in, so it looks like craft ale is becoming less trendy and the new breweries are starting to cater for the beer drinkers.
Maybe they are just harder to make and it took em 5 years to work it out


----------



## HokieKen

Believe it or not, I'd like to see less IPAs and more variety from breweries. But in the case of small breweries, it's a matter of resources I imagine. They don't have the ability to experiment with 10 different recipes to find one they think may sell. So they have to use most of their equipment to brew what will sell and can explore new brews with whatever's left over.

One of my favorite local places to go have a couple beers is Parkway Brewing (they make the Majestic Mullet). And they do good at having a little something for every taste year round and a nice selection of rotating seasonals. One evening the head brewmaster was behind the bar and I was chatting with him about the hand carved tap handles:









and then I asked him what their most popular beer was. He said that the Get Bent Mountain IPAs keep him in business. He said he could close the pour house and brew only that one and sell it strictly through distributors and probably make more money than he does now. But he said the pourhouse had been his dream since he started brewing beer a couple of decades ago and that brewing is what he loves to do so he had no desire to quit experimenting.

But long story short, he said both at the pourhouse and through distributors, he sells 3 of the IPA for every one of anything else. So if we do put it on the ballot SteveN, it may not end up the way you think it will ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

And I don't think we want a bunch of breweries taking the liberty of making crap like Pickle Beer anyway ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

+1, Kenny. We do not need any more freak show beers than we already have.


----------



## Lazyman

It wasn't until last year when I sent a bunch of stouts and other dark beers to therealSteveN that I tried some of those so I could sample what I was sending. I would classify most (but not all) of them that I tried as dessert beers. I actually enjoyed most of them…eventually. It seems like they all took me about half way through before I started to appreciate the heaviness and sometimes sweetness. I think because I was expecting them to taste like beer. Most of them tasted like they would be good poured over ice cream oo as a beer float. I certainly would not want to drink any of them with a meal or even before it as I grill a steak.


----------



## pottz

i agree nathan those dark porters are just not something i wanna drink on a hot summer day.my wife so far has loved em all.she drinks about 3/4 of the ones ive tried so far.


----------



## HokieKen

Agree on dark beers. I genuinely just don't enjoy most of them but there have been a few that I haven't disliked. I like the Raven's Roost Baltic Porter that I sent pottz. I also like Black Butte Porter from Deschutes. But like Nathan, when I have one, it's usually in winter and I don't have it with a meal. And I prefer them served pretty warm and nurse them so long they're room temperature by the time I'm finished


----------



## Lazyman

> ...
> And I prefer them served pretty warm and nurse them so long they re room temperature by the time I m finished
> 
> - HokieKen


It hadn't occurred to me until you said that but that may be why it took about half way through before I started to appreciate them. I keep my beer fridge pretty cold and they probably need some time to warm up first.


----------



## pottz

thats true if there too cold the flavors dont come out well.just like a red wine,if it's cold you'll never get the true flavor.room temp at at around 70 is perfect.


----------



## HokieKen

If your beer fridge is only for beer, I'd set it around 42F. Low 40s is the coldest any beer needs to be. For dark beers, I think the ideal temperature is around 55. But of course any beer will warm up as you drink it unless you have a bong. I generally let my IPAs sit out of the fridge for 10 minutes before I open them. Dark beers more like 45 minutes.

In a perfect world, I'd have a beer fridge for each type ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

It's a mini-fridge and has mostly beer but also an occasional soft drink in it too. I do store my hide and fish glue in there to lengthen their shelf life. I actually like my beer a little on the colder side so I keep it colder than most beer nerds recommend. The bottom shelf is around 40° and the middle and top shelf tend to be a little colder. There are a couple of slots on the door that usually wind up being mid-forties. Of course the temperature fluctuates depending upon the time of year and the temperature in the shop and I usually have to adjust the temperature up in the winter or it can get cold enough for the lower alcohol beers to freeze, which really pisses me off. Hopefully that will less of an issue with the mini-split keeping the temperature a little more even.


----------



## mikeacg

> One evening the head brewmaster was behind the bar and I was chatting with him about the hand carved tap handles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


If I could get the contract for carving all those tap handles, I'd probably try to like IPA beers! Ha ha ha!
I still keep trying different styles every chance I get but I have my tried-and-trues for weekends…
I apologize for not doing a specific critique of each beer Pottz sent me because they were all good! (And I wasn't willing to share any of them with Bob the Brewer for one of our official tasting sessions like previous years). I even liked the Peanut Butter one which is unusual as I have had some really bad ones in the past. Relax Pottz! You done good son!

Mike


----------



## pottz

when i bought those i thought,oh god will he wanna drink these things.i just trusted what kenny told me.i guess he steered me right !


----------



## duckmilk

Last night I posted about the beers I got from Earl, OOPS. I received the beers from Ryan, my apologies.
Anyway, last night I had another one called Annual Shotgun, rum barrel aged lager w/ grilled pineapple, coconut and lime.










I don't like coconut and wasn't expecting much, but surprise, it was good. First sip reminded me of a cuba libre. I couldn't taste the coconut or pineapple but could faintly smell the pineapple. There were subtle rum and lime flavors, pleasant without being overwhelming. Poured in the glass it produced very little head which quickly dissipated. My wife liked it also and had several sips of it.


----------



## therealSteveN

> And I don t think we want a bunch of breweries taking the liberty of making crap like Pickle Beer anyway ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, what if they made a new improved, better tasting pickle beer. I know you'll want one. ;-)

I hope there is a swing back to sanity among brewers. I see a lot more often the total number of IPA drinkers is 25 or lower %, and these are articles by BEER kind of sources, Nah in an election it would be gone, or you would have to drive to an IPA state to get it. Meanwhile us regular beer states will be smiling, not having to read each can completely in case they try to hide that it's swill in a can.

I love BEER, the only stopper is IPA. I am newer to the Dark lovelies that I drink, long before I was drinking Ale, lager, blonde and brown ales, wheat, pilsner, and of course my newly found Stouts, and Porters. The idea of Saison doesn't make me wanna try Veggie beer, but I would try it. Seriously ALL of the IPA's I've tried bring on the gonna puke feeling, and there is no way on earth I'd ever elect to just blow guts. Along my path of certainty of IPA dislike I imagine I sipped at least 2 dozen, and all of it was really like raw sewage to me, badddddddd stuff.

I'm not sure what classification Sierra Nevada is, but I don't like any of the beers they make that I have tried, so as a brand I have totally given up on them. Peg's oldest Sisters Hubby loves that crap. Ewwww, not good. As a brand, that is the only one marked as a NO thanks. If you go visit them, all they have is SN, he comes to your house absolutely NO beer is safe from him, like a bottomless pit. We bought a little fridge, and hide it in the basement so when they come over some beer remains, cause he can empty a fridge, given an hour or so. If you look up bottomless pit in the dictionary, you'll see a pic of Dale. LOL ))))


----------



## therealSteveN

Duck, I kinda like the Whiskey barrel aged brews, most of them on our side of the big muddy are in Bourbon barrels though, and are more straight beer in a barrel, don't think I have tried a fruit added on yet.

Other night at Dinner at an Asian place no less. I had a Strawberry infused beer in the form of a Shandy. It was awesome, but it was also a one, and thats good enough, but I too am that way with my Stouts and Porters too. Only thing dark that I can drink a few of is a good Black and Tan, especially off a tap, where the puller knows what they are doing. There is an art to pulling a good B&T.


----------



## Lazyman

George, I think you *are* in an IPA state. So far you are batting 1000. Today's beer:30 winner: Land Grant Greens Keeper Session IPA. Fantastic hoppy flavor and the bitterness I really like. I tend to enjoy higher ABV beers but this session IPA is a pretty dang good at 4.9%. I might be able to drink 2 beers tonight-what can I say, I am a lightweight.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeah there is a lot of IPA, but there are a ton of minibreweries. I think someone hit on the deal. They can attract numbers making that stuff, even though they know they aren't gonna flip the Keystone crowd. $10.99 and up for a 4 to 6 pack is way above what a lot of beer drinkers are willing to pay, so Kenny never does win the election. I like microbrew, some make some great stuff. I just wish they didn't think their futures were tied to this swill.

Swill to me, great brews to you. Probably what all this individual stuff is all about. As long as the majors keep making real beer I can drink something, but don't you know I bend those brew masters ears when I get a chance.


----------



## splintergroup

George, I bet you detest BACON as well! 8^)

My theory on the IPA abundance is back a decade or more there was a severe shortage of hops. Basically the price sky-rocketed. Normal economics says that the growers took advantage of the market and expanded production for some albeit short lived profits before the hops market collapsed.

What to do with all that extra hops?
Make IPAs!

YUM!

Fun fact:

Downside is that "scientists" have found a tendency of hops consumption to increase the size of man-boobs, aka chest-nuts, manmalmaries.


----------



## HokieKen

I just got to our cabin in TN for the weekend. Found a Kolsch on the way in.









It's pretty darn good!


----------



## pottz

cabin huh ! maybe you could have an LJ'S gettaway weekend at your "cabin" kenny. you know,just the guys and a truck load of beer ? and maybe some bbq too boot,huh ? now hey dont get me wrong,im way too far away to do it,im just thinkin about you guys close enough,ok ? yeah im a giver …......;-))


----------



## HokieKen

Not "our" cabin, the cabin we rented ;-). But if we wanna get a group together. I love coming down here!!

That Kolsch was darned good. This IPA is mediocre though.


----------



## pottz

oh hell kenny i had visions of a huge grand mountain cabin with several bedrooms and this giant 14' high stone fireplace with a bear skin rug and a naked lady lying in front….................oh sorry had a flash back for a second,never mind !!!! cheers !


----------



## HokieKen

There's no naked lady but there's usually me in nothing but a cape. And from the neck down, I sorta resemble a bearskin rug…


----------



## pottz

> There's no naked lady but there's usually me in nothing but a cape. And from the neck down, I sorta resemble a bearskin rug…
> 
> - HokieKen


ok guys i was having sort of nightmare apparently so,never mind …......


----------



## therealSteveN

VRBO, and the like have got vacay homes from 3 bedroom 2 bath upwards through 25 bedrooms, and each with a full bath, and compared to hotels, are just plain cheap to rent for a few nights to a week. Our family group gets together every 2 years now, and we all stay under the same roof, it's a riot. Now a house full of guys, getting their snoot on, may be a different dynamic though. Back in the old Woodnet days I was a driving force to a few get togethers. They were a lot of fun, but I have had birthdays since, and am not sure if I have the wheels to push one of them. Ours were mainly Ohio, In, Ky, kinda deals, but on a few we ended up with travelers. We always had a good time.

Bruce, yeah right I absolutely hate Bacon. I only eat it on days ending in Y.


----------



## pottz

ok so george is a go for a get together !!! next?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if we would rent that 25 bedroom cabin we would need 25 naked ladys then :<)))))))


----------



## Lazyman

So no wives then.


----------



## therealSteveN

> So no wives then.
> 
> - Lazyman


Sure bring her along, but watch out for Tony, I hear he's building a Harem.


----------



## duckmilk

Tried another of Ryan's beers last night. Good flavor but a little too bitter for my taste, small amount of foam.


----------



## RyanGi

Yeah, that Mosaic is a bit bitter Duck. I agree.


----------



## Lazyman

That sounds yummy to me, Duck. I am guessing that is made with Mosaic hops which is usually pretty good in my book.


----------



## Lazyman

Today's beer:30 swap brew is another Warp Wing beer- Radio Vision Hazy IPA










A little more sour than hoppy bitter but still good enough to drink.


----------



## duckmilk

I still have the last one from Ryan, Breakfast in Hell, a stout with coffee and vanilla. Sounds to me like it should be a breakfast item. If it doesn't go well, I'll follow it with a mimosa ;-P


----------



## pottz

ok here we go with beer #6 this one was a surprise ! a hardywood bourban barrel GBS. it's a gingerbread stout ! yes and im drinking it at the end of summer. it's an imperial milk stout brewed with vanilla bean,cinnamon,ginger and widflower honey aged in bourban barrels. and yes it tastes like a ginger bread cookies ! now believe it or not i kinda like it,just not on a summer day.the wife loved it and wants to get some for after dinner this winter.so kenny, i may be asking you to ship some to me ?


----------



## CommonJoe

Just give me a Dos Equis, or if I'm feeling really wild, some Mickey's Big Mouths. lol


----------



## pottz

> Just give me a Dos Equis, or if I m feeling really wild, some Mickey s Big Mouths. lol
> 
> - CommonJoe


*SECURITY !!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

dont worry guys he a friend,well sorta ;-))

welcome joe what brings you to the dark side ? hey the cool thing with kennys beer swap, is we have AA meetings !


----------



## CommonJoe

> dont worry guys he a friend,well sorta ;-))
> 
> welcome joe what brings you to the dark side ? hey the cool thing with kennys beer swap, is we have AA meetings !
> 
> - pottz


In between UFC fights, and waiting for Nascar to start. (Bristol Baby) Not much of a beer drinker though.


----------



## EricFai

The "Mickey's bring back some memories, either a couple of the 40 Oz, or a few 6 packs. They went down good.


----------



## HokieKen

I drove through Bristol yesterday and have to go back through tomorrow going home. So hopefully I'll miss the race traffic!

Pottz, I'm glad you liked that one! That's one the store owner picked out and I couldn't have tomd you tge first thing about it. Hardywood puts out some top shelf brews though so I'm not surprised it's good. If it's not seasonal and I can still get my hands on it, I'll be happy to send some to the other coast ;-)


----------



## EricFai

I took a road trip a few months back, and on the return trip had to drive past Talladega, the timing was right and missed the bulk of traffic. Lucked out on that one.

Growing up in Michigan, only about 15 miles from MIS, race weekends were a bear to get around. Remember a return trip from a North Carolina Beach trip. Ran into the traffic, forgot about it being a race weekend. But glad I knew the back roads, took the first left on a gravel road and made it home in no time flat.


----------



## Lazyman

"...*took the first left on a gravel road* and made it home in no time flat"

Words to live by.


----------



## EricFai

Love the country. Still living in the country, only a southern state now with warmer winters. And find some I threshing back roads in these mountains.


----------



## pottz

> I drove through Bristol yesterday and have to go back through tomorrow going home. So hopefully I'll miss the race traffic!
> 
> Pottz, I'm glad you liked that one! That's one the store owner picked out and I couldn't have tomd you tge first thing about it. Hardywood puts out some top shelf brews though so I'm not surprised it's good. If it's not seasonal and I can still get my hands on it, I'll be happy to send some to the other coast ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


well being a ginger bread stout id say it's gonna be in demand soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Hippies and Cowboys is pretty good. Right up your alley Nathan.


----------



## pottz

> Hippies and Cowboys is pretty good. Right up your alley Nathan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


hmmm in my experience most cowboys would kick the ******************** outta the hippies !


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's a homage to Cody Jinks pottz ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I think it's a homage to Cody Jinks pottz ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


dont know him kenny ?


----------



## Lazyman

Is it just me or does it look like Kenny was the model for that picture on that can.


----------



## pottz

> Is it just me or does it look like Kenny was the model for that picture on that can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


uh…...yeah …...of course kenny ?


----------



## HokieKen

Dang that's one good looking fella!

From the same brewery reaponsible for that nasty pickle beer is this pretty tasty IPA. Mosaic hoppes just for you Nathan ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - HokieKen
> 
> hmmm in my experience most cowboys would kick the ******************** outta the hippies !
> 
> - pottz


like on Yellowstone :<))))))


----------



## pottz

i dont like hippies !!!!!! bunch of worthless crybabies !!!!


----------



## Lazyman

> Dang that's one good looking fella!
> 
> From the same brewery reaponsible for that nasty pickle beer is this pretty tasty IPA. Mosaic *hoppes *just for you Nathan ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I hope it wasn't flavored with Hoppe's


----------



## EricFai

Watch it Pottz, we followed them.


----------



## pottz

> Watch it Pottz, we followed them.
> 
> - Eric


yeah and we figured it out !


----------



## therealSteveN

> The "Mickey s bring back some memories, either a couple of the 40 Oz, or a few 6 packs. They went down good.
> 
> - Eric


I always thought the first one tasted like Donkey P. After that your taste buds were pretty ripped, so they got better, by the 6th one you didn't care. There was a theory back when (this was when there was ONLY 3.2% and 6% beer, and most fell sadly short of that mark) Today with super high alcohol concentrations, who knows, but Mickeys were what you drank if you wanted to get a load on. The theory was due to their big open mouths, you gulped in more air, and therefore got more ripped.

No clue if that is true, I just remember you had to literally choke down that first one, not a sipping beer by any means.

I Googled for a pic, and they seem to have changed the bottle, the pic below is what I remember, God awful stuff. Mickeys Big Mouths.










Ginger bread stout, sounds promising.


----------



## therealSteveN

I had my last untried beer Mike had sent me. I still have a re[peat of the others, but they were all good, so I will take care of them as I go. All this talk about Bourbon barrel beer and such, and I have some in the fridge. I want to go there first. 










After my recent success with the Strawberry infused Shandy I was hopeful I was getting to like Fruit. I've had Wheat beers I liked, and some I didn't. Not sure if for me it was more Wheat, or Fruit, but I wonder if the Pickle might not be better. My Wife tried it, and thought it was "refreshingly different," and she drank it up. I could barely get down a sip.

I was gonna do the Pickle, then it dawned on me I left it warm, in case Kenny raved about it, was gonna send him another. Guess this is my "pumpkin" beer for 2022. She had bought 6 of those damn things, we had a few left for something like 6 years. Nobody would take them, and we really tried. I now know you can just pitch the entire thing in the trash, no need to open it, and it mystically disappears. ))))


----------



## pottz

man i got one swap beer left and that ends this years swap for me…...very sad !


----------



## Woodmaster1

I haven't got a report back from my daughter and her husband yet. I haven't been a beer drinker for at least twenty years. But I love the beer swap because it gives me a chance to create a themed project.


----------



## Lazyman

I would send those pickle beers to people you hate. I know that is not me because you sent me 15 GOOD beers.


----------



## mikeacg

> After my recent success with the Strawberry infused Shandy I was hopeful I was getting to like Fruit. I ve had Wheat beers I liked, and some I didn t. Not sure if for me it was more Wheat, or Fruit, but I wonder if the Pickle might not be better. My Wife tried it, and thought it was "refreshingly different," and she drank it up. I could barely get down a sip.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I promised to make it up to you George and I will be making a trip to the Soo very soon. Hang in there buddy!

Not much time for drinking these days! I'm trying to get moved up to my store before winter and the apartment is coming along nicely. I finished the shower yesterday so now I have a working bathroom on the first floor. Moved a refrigerator up there last week and the new gas range will be delivered on Monday or Tuesday.








Put a 4' garage door in the front of the store to make it easier to bring equipment and wood inside. And I can park my golf cart inside this winter!

Mike


----------



## bndawgs

Man I want a golf cart so bad. But they're so expensive, it's crazy. Even used ones are going for a lot.

I finished all my swap beers and will post about them once I get some free time. Baseball all weekend


----------



## splintergroup

> I hope it wasn t flavored with Hoppe s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


If I wore cologne, it would be Hoppe's #9

Fond flashback of Dad's Korea foot locker where he kept his shotgun shells and cleaning kit. The aroma of the #9, just wanted to crawl in and live there.


----------



## mikeacg

> Man I want a golf cart so bad. But they re so expensive, it s crazy. Even used ones are going for a lot.
> 
> I finished all my swap beers and will post about them once I get some free time. Baseball all weekend
> 
> - Steve


Steve,

You just need to keep your eyes open! I put the amount I was willing to spend in my right hand pocket and went to look at it. Good shape but more than I was willing to part with. I told the guy I had $1500 cash in my pocket and that was my best and final offer. Take it or leave it! I drove it home and walked back to get my car (2 whole blocks). I'm carving a foam body for it (a hearse of course! I'm thinking '58 Caddy…) and will use if for parades or running to the grocery and hardware stores (Just spitting distance down the road from my store with ORV trails to keep me off the highway). When I get too old to drive a car, I'll use it to get around (no license required).

Mike


----------



## therealSteveN

Being on a state highway they wouldn't be too practical here, Marked 55 most vehicles fly by at 60 to 70. I'd be a wet spot in the road, but if I lived where it's 25 I'd have one for putting around in.

Bruce, a pic just for you, it's a how much I hate Bacon and fried eggs with some toast to soak up the runny yolk pic. Only eat this crap on days ending in Y…. ;-)))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i know i was not in this swap but had to share my first dark beer with this group :<)))))










not bad


----------



## therealSteveN

Guiness Stout is the beginning for a lot of dark beer drinkers, and the universal base for a Black and Tan. If a place only has one dark, usually it will be Guiness. Much better off a tap, than canned or bottled. The puller should use a metallic ball filled with holes and pour over it, it aerates the brew, and does something with Nitrogen. Makes for a better head. So much so if you drink a can of Guinesss they put in a little white plastic ball, they call it the "widget" does the same for canned, as the metallic does for Draft/Draught Guiness.

Good stuff, if you like it maybe look for a Bourbon Barrel brew, they are pretty hardy.


----------



## Klynn

Damn! Missed the deadline to sign up!

My loss…. Unless you have an odd number right now and need one more guy…

I've already put it into my calendar for next August to sign up for 7th annual beer swap


----------



## Lazyman

The signup for the beer swap is usually in July so change your reminder to the end of June or so.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Jeff and I will be watching so we can join on 7th one :<)))))))


----------



## pottz

well here i am on my last swap beer #7 which means this beer/bq swap for me has come to an end. this is a lexington brewing co. kentucky pumpkin barrel ale.10% alc. this is one that lost a little volumn from the heat so i really cant judge it fairly.kinda flat.didn't get much pumpkin flovor although the wife did.aged in oak bourban barrels. as it stands we both gave a thumbs done.

so once again id like to thank kenny for putting on a great swap,lots of good banter and some amazing swap projects.cant wait for next year !!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Same here. Kenny another grand slam, sorry those last brews fell flat. I too am looking forward to next years swap, too much fun to miss. Thanks everyone for making this such a fun ride, you guys know who you are.

Mike, you did fine, just because I'm a send-aholic doesn't mean you need to be. Grab a few beers and enjoy them, send me a PM of how much fun they were. Like last year I'll look for new posts, until it's sign up for next years.

Wind to your back, Sun to your face, and NO flat beers, ever.


----------



## pottz

george the beer was only a minor part of a great time.hell my wife is sad all the beers are gone,she loved em -lol.


----------



## CommonJoe

> hell my wife is sad all the beers are gone,she said I looked so much better after drinking them -lol.
> 
> - pottz


I fixed it for you….


----------



## pottz

> hell my wife is sad all the beers are gone,she said I looked so much better after drinking them -lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I fixed it for you….
> 
> - CommonJoe


you friggin crack me up joe !!!!! just for that im not gonna flag you ! ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

I think I still have about a dozen swap beers to go.


----------



## pottz

> I think I still have about a dozen swap beers to go.
> 
> - Lazyman


so you dont drink anymore ?


----------



## Lazyman

I got mine a little later than the others (except for you) and George sent me to a care package a few days later with even more beer. I rarely have more than one a day and not everyday either. It could take me a couple of weeks or longer to finish them all.


----------



## pottz

> I got mine a little later than the others (except for you) and George sent me to a care package a few days later with even more beer. I rarely have more than one a day and not everyday either. It could take me a couple of weeks or longer to finish them all.
> 
> - Lazyman


hey do it as you like buddy,i aint goin anyware ! just pour me one while i wait though lol !


----------



## Keebler1

Guess i gotta empty my fridge of beer next weekend so i can refill it with nathans swap beers


----------



## pottz

> Guess i gotta empty my fridge of beer next weekend so i can refill it with nathans swap beers
> 
> - Keebler1


bragger ….....oh hell i would too !


----------



## therealSteveN

Keebler1 said:


> Guess i gotta empty my fridge of beer next weekend so i can refill it with nathans swap beers


 They are Nathans beers now. If he doesn't mind, neither do I.  

This new format has weird smileys, I can barely see...


----------



## pottz

therealSteveN said:


> They are Nathans beers now. If he doesn't mind, neither do I.
> 
> This new format has weird smileys, I can barely see...


and we have a like tab too ?


----------



## MikeB_UK

pottz said:


> and we have a like tab too ?


But no dislike, I thought that one always tended to keep flame wars down a bit.

Strikethrough though, helpful when talking to idiots wonderful people. ?


----------



## Lazyman

Next Swap Beer (from last night). Another winner -- good hoppy bitterness. I do love the west cost IPAs.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler1 said:


> Guess i gotta empty my fridge of beer next weekend so i can refill it with nathans swap beers


The security system is up and running.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, still figuring out where things are, gonna be a readjustment period for a while.


----------



## Lazyman

It looks a little different but once I get used to where things are, I think it will be just fine. Definitely a step towards more modern interface.


----------



## HokieKen

Not sure about navigation yet and I don't think I like the "showcase" as much as the old "projects" but it's all worth it for the higher-rez pictures. I can see bubbles in Nathan's beer!


----------



## pottz

yeah resolution is great !


----------



## therealSteveN

Lazyman said:


> The security system is up and running.


Keebs looks like you are SOL on the restocking your fridge thing. Nathan has the guards out, and armed. 

I think navigation sux right now, probably will be painful a while, but I do like the choices of smileys and Chit you can just drop in anywhere. 

Infantile to be sure, but talk about dropping a load of it on someone's shoes...

I imagine there will be some interesting combinations.


----------



## Cricket

Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?

Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc., regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads?









Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...




www.lumberjocks.com





The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *regular updates**,* which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything.

We absolutely *want to hear all of the feedback, both good and bad.*

We are just asking that it be posted to the community feedback thread.


----------



## Lazyman

99° and Beer:30 here. Summer's never going to end. 
Dang George, you are batting 1000 -- another winner. This one has fantastic hoppy bitterness.


----------



## HokieKen

Lazyman said:


> ...
> Dang George, you are batting 1000 -- ...


He send you a Pickle Beer? That'll drop that batting average


----------



## Lazyman

He told me he sent you beer only to prank you. 😁


----------



## HokieKen

I think everyone should "prank" me in the same fashion


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm ignoring Kenny, he gives a guy plenty of motivation to send him more free beer that comes and knocks on his door... 

Nathan, I was just staying within the thought to send local only brews, which for the most part I did. You know I'm NOT into IPA anything, so if they are winners probably suggests that if a person didn't like their local IPA's then move to SW Ohio, and at least your beer life would improve. For the beers I do like, there are many to pick from here. I think it's a mix of the water, and some good brewers. 

Sports teams are a completely different thing. Actually I think the teams are great, they just need a universal swap out of coaches. Luke Fickell at UC is about the only one I would keep, now he needs some better talent, but he's drawing some in. 

Bungles, OSU, lose all of the losers that call themselves coaches there. Especially at OSU the loser-est of them all is that Knowels guy, they can send him back to Oklahoma. OSU used to have a defense, now the Sissies on D, don't even know how to tackle. Ok football rant off, but it's been painful... So bad it makes the beer taste funny. 

I don't want 100 degrees, but we went from 70's, 80's, to 50's, and 60's the other day, I would like to see a year round 75, with no more than 2 rainy days a week, and never any snow/ice, heck I'd move there.  If global warming is a thing, then pretty soon it may be that way, then all I'd need would be a beach.  Ohhh wait, then all the peeps that moved to Cali would be heading back, nope don't want that. Fences, yeah build a WALL!!!! LOL.


----------



## therealSteveN

Couple of great football games on so far today, they are making some beer disappear. Not sure how that happens.

That Clemson, Wake Forest game was much fun to watch.


----------



## HokieKen

I got my fill of football last night😡. Been in the yard building a treehouse all day so I haven’t watched any today…


----------



## pottz

not a football fan and way too busy to sit and watch tv all day.i watch the super bowl and thats about it 😎


----------



## therealSteveN

HokieKen said:


> I got my fill of football last night😡. Been in the yard building a treehouse all day so I haven’t watched any today…


*Virginia Tech*
NCAA Football • 2-2, ACC
ScoresSchedule

West Virginia
33 — 10
Sep 22 • Final


Dem Hokies are having a hard time of it this year.


----------



## HokieKen

QB is too inconsistent. He looked like ass in the first game, looked like a veteran in the next two and was back to ass last night. Throw about 150 yds worth of penalties on top of that and stuff goes to crap. To WV’s credit, they played 60 minutes of solid ball in as hostile an environment as you’ll find in CFB wnd that QB will be a Heisman contender before he retires if he has a decent supporting cast. I’m still cautiously optimistic about the season though. I’m feeling pretty good about the new coach and haven’t written the QB off yet.

pottz, I hear ya. Several years ago I decided college football was it. I swore off NBA, college basketball and all pro sports. I’ve been going to Hokie FB games since I was 12 though and I won’t be giving that up anytime soon😉


----------



## therealSteveN

I love the sports, it's the officials I hate. I want ROBO-ref. A computer that is backed up by as many more cameras as it takes to see it all, and have some geek that is already rich as Midas program them before the season starts to a set of parameters that NEVER changes, and is especially immune to I really like that team, or I hate this team, or they paid me a buttload of cash. Whatever corruption that the current "human" refs all seem to be afflicted with. I also wish instead of the crap things the Congress and Senate feel they "need" to investigate, that they would swap to referees, and the hidden funds they have to have from taking graft for all the BAD calls they make on a regular basis. 

MLB can kiss my A$$, that is from the baseball strike, and still they haven't seen a penny from me since. Basketball NBA, Meh, what is it exactly???? I like College hoops, but Football in all it's flavors I dearly love, until the referees chime in with their graft calls, which is about all of them.


----------



## therealSteveN

Pickles, who amongst you love Pickles? I think Kenny is a hat8r, anyone else. Every time I go to Jungle Jims I buy 3 of their MONSTER GARLIC DILLS. Love em. I think they are like 69 cents each, but if you buy 3, it's $1.09, so it's a no brainer to buy 3. I like the taste of a "deli" Kosher Dill.


----------



## RyanGi

Love pickles! My wife makes great garlic dills. We grow pickling cucumbers each summer for her to pickle. And usually we do some peppers and maybe a couple other veggies. But I love me some pickles!


----------



## pottz

i dont hate sports just the price you gotta pay to go to any pro team here in L.A. to go to a rams game with parking your looking at 4-5 hundred bucks for a decent seat for two people.oh hell nooooo!!!!! and now to watch a team you gotta pay extra for a premium event on cable. well as long as people will pay they will charge and collect your hard earned money. not mine though !


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, I love pickles. And most anything pickled. Pickled eggs? Yes please! One of my favorite veggies is pickled beets. One of
My favorite snacks is pickled okra.

it just doesn’t translate to beer ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Mater crop is getting pitiful🙁. Reds are all gone.


----------



## RyanGi

I pulled the lat of our summer plants out of the ground last week Ken. Got one last big harvest of various peppers. A gallon ziplock bag busting at the seams. I took them to work and made a big bowl of salsa that we ate on for two days. It was a nice way to wrap up the season.

Unfortunately, being gone on vacation, I kind of missed the prime planting window for the winter veggies. That’s ok though, my veggie boxes probably need some time off. I need to rejuvenate the soil before the spring veggies go in.


----------



## therealSteveN

HokieKen said:


> Actually, I love pickles. And most anything pickled. Pickled eggs? Yes please! One of my favorite veggies is pickled beets. One of
> My favorite snacks is pickled okra.
> 
> it just doesn’t translate to beer ;-)


I had my "real" camera out in the shop last night at dinnertime. So I was left with my POS cell phoney. I took pics of the opened, and poured Wickles beer, and have tried since to send it to my email. Phone refuses to play, and I absolutely REFUSE to turn all the crap switches on. The other night Ohhh DARK thirty and an Amber alert in Cleveland goes off, woke both of us up. Hell by the time my feet hit the ground I was armed, and ready. ALL of the switches on the cell phoney got flipped off. F#^%$#@ phoney!!!!! Grrrrrrrr.

Anyhow I drank the pickly brew with some awesome chili I had made, and I quite liked it. Now if it's between buying 6 more, or getting 3 pickles at JJ's I'm gonna be gnoshing a pickle.  I love the pickle, I can't say I care that much for the brine they are packed in, and the beer was closer to that, than a pickle. But for about 1/2 of it I was enjoying it, then it got to be I was just gonna finish it. Yeah I'm a bonehead...


----------



## therealSteveN

Is it just me? A known delinquent, or is everyione getting a time out, lemme see what you are posting time out after you hit the "post reply" button?


----------



## HokieKen

I agree SteveN. That beer was more like drinking the brine than eating a pickle. If they had turned the flavor back a little, I could actually see it being good company with a bowl of chilli. Coincidentally, my wife has a pot of chilli waiting for me after I shower😁


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> Mater crop is getting pitiful🙁. Reds are all gone.
> View attachment 3853788


yeah that is a sad sight bud. 😞


----------



## pottz

therealSteveN said:


> I had my "real" camera out in the shop last night at dinnertime. So I was left with my POS cell phoney. I took pics of the opened, and poured Wickles beer, and have tried since to send it to my email. Phone refuses to play, and I absolutely REFUSE to turn all the crap switches on. The other night Ohhh DARK thirty and an Amber alert in Cleveland goes off, woke both of us up. Hell by the time my feet hit the ground I was armed, and ready. ALL of the switches on the cell phoney got flipped off. F#^%$#@ phoney!!!!! Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Anyhow I drank the pickly brew with some awesome chili I had made, and I quite liked it. Now if it's between buying 6 more, or getting 3 pickles at JJ's I'm gonna be gnoshing a pickle.  I love the pickle, I can't say I care that much for the brine they are packed in, and the beer was closer to that, than a pickle. But for about 1/2 of it I was enjoying it, then it got to be I was just gonna finish it. Yeah I'm a bonehead...


what kind of time out ? hell ive already been scolded by cricket and given advise by john smith and it hasn't even bee a week yet on our new forum.im in trouble guys.too many cops on patrol now.be careful guys !


----------



## pottz

ill have a real nice surprise post tomorrow night kids,stay tuned !!!! 😎


----------



## EricFai

pottz said:


> ill have a real nice surprise post tomorrow night kids,stay tuned !!!! 😎


Why wait to post??


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Why wait to post??


because,ok ! i cant say yet ! lets just say it's very frickin cool 😎 almost as cool as the pottz!!!!!😆


----------



## EricFai

Ok Bud, just though I would ask. Keep all of in suspense.


----------



## duckmilk

I haven't had any big tomatos yet this year. It is supposed to finally turn cooler tomorrow and next week so I might go do a "major" prune on them tomorrow and see if they finally think they are dying and produce something.


----------



## pottz

pottz said:


> because,ok ! i cant say yet ! lets just say it's very frickin cool 😎 almost as cool as the pottz!!!!!😆


just be patient and wait for the reveal !!!! 😎


----------



## RyanGi

Wow! It’s a reveal?!? So exciting…


----------



## pottz

RyanGi said:


> Wow! It’s a reveal?!? So exciting…





RyanGi said:


> Wow! It’s a reveal?!? So exciting…





RyanGi said:


> Wow! It’s a reveal?!? So exciting…


it's gonna be EPIC!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanGi

EPIC!??! Holy crap…I’ll make popcorn…


----------



## pottz

RyanGi said:


> EPIC!??! Holy crap…I’ll make popcorn…


hell im gonna sell tickets ! how many you want ? it's gonna be the climax of the beer/bq swap 2022 !!!!!🥳


----------



## RyanGi

Now I feel like it’s just going to be a pile of empty cans or something…


----------



## pottz

RyanGi said:


> Now I feel like it’s just going to be a pile of empty cans or something…





RyanGi said:


> Now I feel like it’s just going to be a pile of empty cans or something…





RyanGi said:


> Now I feel like it’s just going to be a pile of empty cans or something…


tickets are going fast,your gonna be sorry ! hey if it makes a difference, kenny is involved !


----------



## RyanGi

Intriguing.…I‘ll get back to making popcorn then…


----------



## pottz

RyanGi said:


> Intriguing.…I‘ll get back to making popcorn then…


i thought so ! bigger than dancing with the stars.......oh yeah ! that big !!!!!


----------



## RyanGi

🌟✨💃🕺✨⭐


----------



## therealSteveN

Now I won't be able to sleep, thanks Pottz.....


----------



## therealSteveN

Ohhhh I got it, they are gonna make Pottzie a Mod.


----------



## HokieKen

Pottz a mod? Woo hoo! Anything goes!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

No shirt..... I cannot actually imagine Cricket going there though, but he draws a crowd like no other.'

Ohhhhh Ok thats it. He's gonna be the door greeter, kinda like at Wally World, greeting all the noobs as they make their way to us.















   😈🤡🐓🐓🐓🦃🦃🦃

I even threw in some Chickens....


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> Pottz a mod? Woo hoo! Anything goes!!!
> 
> View attachment 3853942


no i dont think ill be a mod. anytime soon boys,hell ive already been reprimanded by both admins.startin out good 😁


----------



## therealSteveN

Forum door greeter then?????


----------



## RyanGi

Forum armadillo wrangler?


----------



## EarlS

Oh dear - pottz has a cape??? If Kenny is involved I always cover one eye so I don't totally ruin my vision. Some things you can't unsee.


----------



## pottz

ok here is the BIG REVEAL #2 i talked about guys.well as you know my swap package from our host kenny had some issues,lost by the post office and a little bit of a leak.kenny felt very bad about it and insisted he wanted to make it right even though i insisted it was not needed.the swap for me was way more than enough.but being the great guy he is,im serious,he sent me six more beers and made me a cool little knife like the one he did for duck.all beer arrived on time and in perfect condition.so i wanna sincerely thank him for going way out of his way to do this.keeny, your the best my friend.👏👏👏👏


----------



## EricFai

Pretty Cool Pottz, see you have friends.


----------



## RyanGi

Very cool Pottz! And very thoughtful Kenny.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny is a good Host, and he ran a good swap, even though I did not take part physically.


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm. That's weird. For some reason, until tonight, I wasn't getting any notifications that there were new posts on the thread for the last 2 days.


----------



## pottz

EricFai said:


> Pretty Cool Pottz, see you have friends.


hardly,ive paid a lot to keep just talking to me 😆


----------



## therealSteveN

[email protected]@L deal Pottzie. I am looking at the Yee Haw, wondering how that one is going to be. Good job Kenny, you are a kick butt swap wrangler.

Larry watch ya don't cut yer throat playing with that knife


----------



## HokieKen

Glad you like it pottz! I can vouch for all of those beers except the Pumpkin one. I pure don’t like pumpkin anything but it’s a very popular fall brew around here so I figured there’s a good chance you’ll like it😁

BTW the scales on the knife were courtesy of Dave P. I think they are stabilized and dyed spalted Elm.













therealSteveN said:


> [email protected]@L deal Pottzie. I am looking at the Yee Haw, wondering how that one is going to be…


I discovered that one a couple weekends ago in Pigeon Forge. I remembered how much pottz had liked the Majestic Mullet Kolsch and I thought the Yee Haw was a great Kolsch too. So I stopped on the way out of town to pick another one up for him😎


----------



## DavePolaschek

HokieKen said:


> BTW the scales on the knife were courtesy of Dave P. I think they are stabilized and dyed spalted Elm.


Either elm or birch for sure. I think most of the black dye went on birch, and the spalted elm got blue or red (or both), but some might have snuck into the black dye, too. Been over three years, so I’m not sure any more.


----------



## HokieKen

Whatever it was, it made some fine looking scales IMO.

And here it is, I knew I took a pic


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> Glad you like it pottz! I can vouch for all of those beers except the Pumpkin one. I pure don’t like pumpkin anything but it’s a very popular fall brew around here so I figured there’s a good chance you’ll like it😁
> 
> BTW the scales on the knife were courtesy of Dave P. I think they are stabilized and dyed spalted Elm.
> 
> View attachment 3854025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered that one a couple weekends ago in Pigeon Forge. I remembered how much pottz had liked the Majestic Mullet Kolsch and I thought the Yee Haw was a great Kolsch too. So I stopped on the way out of town to pick another one up for him😎


looking forward to trying em all kenny. man two swaps for the price of one,cant beat that. he handle wood does say dave p.i have a little stash of some of his myself.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay I finally posted a project for this swap...









Projects - Beer (BQ) Swap Project 2022


For this year's Beer Swap, I thought I had a great project idea and plenty of time to execute it. I was going to make a "beer". What kind of beer you ask? This kind: I had this brilliant (dripping with sarcasm) idea to carve a "beer" for my...




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## therealSteveN

It's been a while since I have bought more of a beer, we just finished, but this Schlafly Octoberfest has been a winner. If you can get your hands on it, I readily suggest you score some. This pic makes it appear to be darker than it is, true color is a dark blonde, to very light red, but the hue of the blue on the label is spot on..


----------



## duckmilk

I was just talking to Nathan today about the fact that I never received an email that you posted this project Kenny. I found it before by monitoring this thread, but used to get emails when any buddies posted new projects. Just something more to figure out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

duckmilk said:


> I was just talking to Nathan today about the fact that I never received an email that you posted this project Kenny. I found it before by monitoring this thread, but used to get emails when any buddies posted new projects. Just something more to figure out.


i had to shut off the email notifications entirely, so I’m not surprised when I miss stuff now.


----------



## therealSteveN

The default for "ALERTS" here, after the change is an alarmingly long list, and looks like you may cede all rights to privacy if you keep them all lit up. I went through and stopped them all. So maybe it makes me more lost, but I don't have an email account overrun with messages I couldn't possibly sort a day at a time. Social disease, errrr media at it's finest. I don't plan to look over the site each day, for what is new. It's hard enough to locate the posts you want to check on. Nothing stays where it's supposed to be for long now. I guess this change has helped Cricket, and cell phoney users, it sure hasn't done a thing for me. Looking at posts, I'm certain I am not alone in that. 

So many fine things we used to have are now just gone. I guess I don't mind that, but no forewarning that we will no longer have your saved "favorites", BLOGS, and so many other POOOFED items. I could have done what Nathan did and copied lists of URLs to all of the pages I THOUGHT would just migrate over. So far I've not seen a FIX, that actually did anything except add more injury to the broke parts. Very frustrated.


----------



## pottz

in spite of what their "trying" to fix i dont think it's ever gonna be close to what it was again


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah I don't get e-mail alerts for when one of my "buddies" posts a new blog/project/thread. That and new PMs were the only things I had e-mail alerts turned on for on the old site. And I still get e-mails when somebody PMs me. I have a feeling I'll miss a lot of threads that y'all post though because I don't check the new forum threads often. I do check projects and blogs a couple of times a week though so hopefully I won't miss any of those. At least I will check blogs when it gets straightened out to a point where it makes sense to me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think I’ve decided to give it until I receive something for the knife swap, but I have a feeling I’m gonna miss you guys.


----------



## duckmilk

Nah, we'll find a work around until they get the site figured out to make it easier for us to find the things we like.

Just spent an hour and a half reading the feedback and playing around finding things. It'll take a while to adjust to where things are and learn the new language.


----------



## RyanGi

It’s always a bummer when you find stuff that works well, and then it changes. I’ve been so happy with the stuff you guys have taught me and the topics presented here that I’m going to slog through this change. I’ll admit some of the changes aren’t intuitive, and I hope I’ll get used to them, because you guys and LJs have become an important learning place for me. So thank you!


----------



## Lazyman

I think that part of the problem is that they are trying really hard to get some of the unique features of the old site on their generic forum software and it is a little complex to do that. They also botched a couple of converstions, namely the multi-chapter series blogs and the project favorites. They also do not have a notification feature on projects that tells you when a buddy (now a followed member) posts a new project.


----------



## pottz

HEY STOP IT !!!!!! no ones going anywhere ok !!!!!! yes it's a pita from what we had but we still have the most important thing.................the friendships we have and share here everyday.and for that reason alone ill stick with whatever i gotta do to do what i want to do here !!!! now get a beer or whiskey or a tall glass of everclear and chill out boys.it's gonna work.dave we need you here,you give us way too much to go away man.lets just give it some more time and see what cricket can fix or not fix.i dont come here for the forum,i come here because of all the great people that inspire me and share our lives with.now dont piss me off ok !!!!!!!😣😁


----------



## Lazyman

Don't worry. I will continue to be a PITA and advocate for getting things fixed...until I am not.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> Don't worry. I will continue to be a PITA and advocate for getting things fixed...until I am not.


just remember nathan im the head PITA here,just ask cricket-lol. 😁 😆


----------



## therealSteveN

Pottz has spoken, we better straighten up guys. 

I like the people here, well most of them. But I liked most of the people from the old site I frequented, and new blood came in, and changed everything, and it went downhill for me enough to say adios, and I didn't die, so I'm siting on the fence, but the wind seems to be blowing really foul from the social disease, errr media end of this site, and I think Cricket is mostly happy. So I'm not sure how it will end up. Supposed to be a fun place, but when it's hard to enjoy, it knocks a lot of the fun out of it. 

Searching for what used to just be there isn't fun for me. All I do is search, getting tired. This post should be somewhere solid, not just floating around with the does anyone know how to flush a toilet stuff. A post count this high should have an anchor, yet it's a different spot every time I go looking for it. I call that broke. I PM, errrr Conversated to Kenny earlier, and I had to go looking for where it slunk off to. Used to be there was an easy indicator, gone. It's hard for me to believe something with as many good things as the old boat had, was/is so deeply flawed that it couldn't be fixed? I'm thinking someone didn't want to, instead wanted a new car. Someone got what they wanted.


----------



## pottz

therealSteveN said:


> Pottz has spoken, we better straighten up guys.
> 
> I like the people here, well most of them. But I liked most of the people from the old site I frequented, and new blood came in, and changed everything, and it went downhill for me enough to say adios, and I didn't die, so I'm siting on the fence, but the wind seems to be blowing really foul from the social disease, errr media end of this site, and I think Cricket is mostly happy. So I'm not sure how it will end up. Supposed to be a fun place, but when it's hard to enjoy, it knocks a lot of the fun out of it.
> 
> Searching for what used to just be there isn't fun for me. All I do is search, getting tired. This post should be somewhere solid, not just floating around with the does anyone know how to flush a toilet stuff. A post count this high should have an anchor, yet it's a different spot every time I go looking for it. I call that broke. I PM, errrr Conversated to Kenny earlier, and I had to go looking for where it slunk off to. Used to be there was an easy indicator, gone. It's hard for me to believe something with as many good things as the old boat had, was/is so deeply flawed that it couldn't be fixed? I'm thinking someone didn't want to, instead wanted a new car. Someone got what they wanted.


george to find your private conversations just click on (conversations) ive got several going right now with no problem finding em.dont give up man.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Lazyman said:


> I think that part of the problem is that they are trying really hard to get some of the unique features of the old site on their generic forum software and it is a little complex to do that. They also botched a couple of converstions, namely the multi-chapter series blogs and the project favorites. They also do not have a notification feature on projects that tells you when a buddy (now a followed member) posts a new project.


Yeah. Having spent decades in software development, I think any one of those problems should have been enough to halt the deployment of the new system until someone figured out a fix. How mad I am about it depends on whether I think they actually did any testing first or not.


----------



## Lazyman

pottz said:


> george to find your private conversations just click on (conversations) ive got several going right now with no problem finding em.dont give up man.


Likewise, a dot should appear on your avatar in the upper right corner when you have alerts or a conversation (PM) message is sent and updated. Just click your avatar and it will show you how many conversations you have waiting. The conversations are one of the things that are much much better than the old private messages. They are threaded so you can have a back and forth conversation with someone and you can send pictures and even embed videos in them. Another great feature is that you can have multiple people in them so it sort of becomes like a private by invitation only forum which is kind of cool if you want to talk about annoying people like Pottz without him reporting you.


----------



## therealSteveN

I've got a dot. I've checked all of the recent, well I guess the most recent are on top, but with this crap software I suppose I shouldn't assume? So when does the "dot" go away? I think it reset every PM I ever got, and it wants me to read them all. I'm thinking I should have deleted them as I went?

More frustrated now than I was before.

I had a meeting with my surgeon for the back. After redoing MRI and X ray stuff he is certain my spine isn't going to reabsorb the one huge herniation, it sticks out almost an inch, and has just about closed off my flow of spinal fluid. Anyhow he is up for fixing the 2 stenosed areas further down, and he has to insert rods to stabilize the area around the herniated demon, but he's good to do it all in one go. Surgery is November 7th at 6AM. He feels I should be fine to eat Turkey by Thanksgiving without being a mess, and I should be ok if we travel at Christmas again this year. So for that YAY!!!!!

Dave, how are you healing up? Soon you should be getting back to regular living, is the pain gone, better?


----------



## Lazyman

therealSteveN said:


> I've got a dot. I've checked all of the recent, well I guess the most recent are on top, but with this crap software I suppose I shouldn't assume? So when does the "dot" go away? I think it reset every PM I ever got, and it wants me to read them all. I'm thinking I should have deleted them as I went?
> 
> More frustrated now than I was before.


Oh yeah. I forgot that they marked all of your old PMs as unread. Another conversion mistake but minor in the scheme of things. You will need to go into conversations and mark them all as read. After you do ,the red dot will indicate when you have new messages. The link below will take you to a post explaining how I did it. If you have a bunch of them it may take a few minutes but not that big of a deal.









Conversations won't mark as read


I show 589 conversations marked as unread (after the conversion). The process of marking them all read appears not to work. Process: show list of conversations. check one box to select. Then a popup comes offering to select all and choose what to do with selection. Choosing select all and...




www.lumberjocks.com





Once you do this, the alert red dot on your avatar will let you know when there is activity on followed posts and conversations to review.


----------



## DavePolaschek

therealSteveN said:


> Dave, how are you healing up? Soon you should be getting back to regular living, is the pain gone, better?


Pain is gone, but the arthritis in my left hip got a ton worse with five weeks of no walkies. I got cleared by the doc, but told “don’t do anything stupid,” which is asking an awful lot.



Lazyman said:


> Once you do this, the alert red dot on your avatar will let you know when there is activity on followed posts and conversations to review.


Or you’ll get a permanent dot because the system confused itself.


----------



## HokieKen

I’m in SanAntonio for the weekend. I have puffy tacos on the “must have” list. Any beer recommendations from you semi-locals? I dunno how much there will be time for but I’ll make darn sure to make it to at least one brewery.


----------



## Lazyman

The only SA area beer I can think of off the top of my head is Real Ale Brewing out of Blanco, TX but that might be a little too far out unless you are staying way up on the northside of town. They used to have a Rye IPA that was pretty good but not one of the best RIPAs I have tried. I see my buddy who still lives down there has any AS brew pub recommendations.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> Likewise, a dot should appear on your avatar in the upper right corner when you have alerts or a conversation (PM) message is sent and updated. Just click your avatar and it will show you how many conversations you have waiting. The conversations are one of the things that are much much better than the old private messages. They are threaded so you can have a back and forth conversation with someone and you can send pictures and even embed videos in them. Another great feature is that you can have multiple people in them so it sort of becomes like a private by invitation only forum which is kind of cool if you want to talk about annoying people like Pottz without him reporting you.


 you can talk about me im good,i dont cry and report people like many on this forum.i cant even count how many used to have me blocked before.hell some i never even talked to..cant wait for their response when i pop on their threads now.😈


----------



## pottz

DavePolaschek said:


> Pain is gone, but the arthritis in my left hip got a ton worse with five weeks of no walkies. I got cleared by the doc, but told “don’t do anything stupid,” which is asking an awful lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you’ll get a permanent dot because the system confused itself.


mine has never gone off.i guess i could mark all as read as nathan said but ive got about 8k 🥺


----------



## HokieKen

Lazyman said:


> The only SA area beer I can think of off the top of my head is Real Ale Brewing out of Blanco, TX but that might be a little too far out unless you are staying way up on the northside of town. They used to have a Rye IPA that was pretty good but not one of the best RIPAs I have tried. I see my buddy who still lives down there has any AS brew pub recommendations.


I imagine I’ll end up just taking whatever’s convenient since I’m the only one who really cares about sampling the local brews. We’re doing the Alamo and Riverwalk tomorrow so I’ll probably end up trying something that’s on the Riverwalk. We’re going to Henry’s for puffy tacos which is supposed to be one of the best spots for them. Hopefully there will be some local stuff on tap there to accompany the food 😁


----------



## therealSteveN

DavePolaschek said:


> Pain is gone, but the arthritis in my left hip got a ton worse with five weeks of no walkies. I got cleared by the doc, but told “don’t do anything stupid,” which is asking an awful lot.
> 
> Just a case of different paths taken by different Docs post surgery. Mine just told me I would be on a lift, bend, reach, limitation for 4 to 6 weeks following. No heavy travel x a month, but he said first day after, "I want you up and walking as much as you can stand of it". Hills, flat, or sideways, he didn't care, just try to remain upright and keep with the bend, reach, and lift stuff, so no weight walking, or skiing action, but fast or slow waking upright he wanted me on it. Said it would keep me from stiffening up. Sounds like he was right.
> 
> Not that I would suggest not doing what your Doc said, just struck me as weird when you said no walking. I agree with the stupid part. He said trying to test it by lifting a little was a bad idea, kinda like he knew what I was probably gonna try.
> 
> The guy who did my first one wouldn't let me do anything for 8 weeks, it was like torture. On my first follow up, he wanted to know where my driver was. I, uhhhhh, ummmmm, she's out waiting in the car reading, she hates Doctors offices.. I had of course driven myself, it was 5 weeks after surgery by the time they had an open appointment, and I was ready for regular duty. He kept me off work for 6 months, I had open heart surgery and was back in 8 weeks. This guy says he wants me back out there as fast as I can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you’ll get a permanent dot because the system confused itself.


----------



## therealSteveN

pottz said:


> mine has never gone off.i guess i could mark all as read as nathan said but ive got about 8k 🥺


So you ARE reporting all of us. 

Mine was the color that my icon background is, kinda brownish. I hit for it to mark all as read, it fluttered it's eyes for a few seconds, and still has a brown dot. I'm not near as popular as the squealer Pottz. Somebody send me a PM errrrrr Conversation so I can see if mine is broken?

I supposedly turned off EVERY alert you could turn off, and I still am getting alerts. Weird, you would think if ALL are turned off, it meant ALL. This crap is so Social disease oriented it decides for you how it wants you to think. Sounds political doesn't it.


----------



## pottz

therealSteveN said:


> So you ARE reporting all of us.
> 
> Mine was the color that my icon background is, kinda brownish. I hit for it to mark all as read, it fluttered it's eyes for a few seconds, and still has a brown dot. I'm not near as popular as the squealer Pottz. Somebody send me a PM errrrrr Conversation so I can see if mine is broken?
> 
> I supposedly turned off EVERY alert you could turn off, and I still am getting alerts. Weird, you would think if ALL are turned off, it meant ALL. This crap is so Social disease oriented it decides for you how it wants you to think. Sounds political doesn't it.


easy george,just put tape over the dot like you do on your cars warning light 😁


----------



## DavePolaschek

The five weeks of no walking was before the surgery. I couldn’t walk more than about half a block before the pain would have me hugging my knees.


----------



## pottz

just tried one of kennys part two beers.a yee haw kolsh.4.7% alc.not bad,real smooth easy drinking.kenny your 1 for 1 so far !


----------



## HokieKen

Puffy tacos are a winner 😋


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> Puffy tacos are a winner 😋
> 
> View attachment 3854567


damn........im on the way bud 😁


----------



## HokieKen

First TX beer is solid too!


----------



## RyanGi

Just a couple shots from the Mare Island Brewing Co. We were at a 50th birthday party there tonight for a friend of my wife. Neat place with really cool history! Beers were solid as well.


----------



## therealSteveN

DavePolaschek said:


> The five weeks of no walking was before the surgery. I couldn’t walk more than about half a block before the pain would have me hugging my knees.


Gotcha. In the past walking seemed to soothe mine. This time around it's touch and go, one day it's ok, next I'm like you were. This entire second adventure is quite a bit different, than the first. He says it's because the first time the upper disc wasn't blown out nearly as much as now. I've been awake tonight off an on most of the night with pain, another fine no sleep night. Then if I sit down during the day I wake up in the chair feeling like a pretzel.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny that plate looks like some fart filled fun to me.

Ryan looks like a huge place. I like they have boats available if the beer vats break, and the place floods. You could float around and dip your next brew. 

I had a beer last night. It was one I picked up buying the beers I sent Kenny, and Nathan for round 2. It's a realllllllly deep dark and THICK brew. It just about plopped into the glass. My Wife took a taste, and curled up her nose at it. It was as strong as I've ever had a beer be, ABV was like 11%, and it gave you a little punch like hard liquor does. But I polished it off. About half in the bag when I got it done though.

Streetside brewery Wolf in sheep's clothes. A Cinci brewery. 



















YOWSZA BABY!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Pottz, I thought you’d enjoy that Yee Haw since you liked the Majestic Mullet I picked up a local TX Kolsch yesterday that I’ll sample tonight. I had a DIPA last night that was excellent. Utah Get Me Two is for you if you stumble across it Nathan.

Puffy tacos were a hit so thanks to those that recommended seeking them out. My BIL has lived here over a year and hadn’t had any yet. He was glad I put them on his radar. The restaurant was a really cool joint too with excellent staff. So if any of you go to San Antonio, look for the sign!









Beer store , Henry’s and Alamo Harley were yesterday’s adventures.








I found a ‘22 Road Glide with flat black paint on it at the Harley joint. If I weren’t so far from home I’d have been seriously tempted to try to talk my wife into buying it.


----------



## splintergroup

I recall brewing a Russian Imperial Stout a number of years ago. Basically same recipe as a stout with the ingredient amounts doubled

Fun fact: 
Brewing yeast teens to commit hari kari at about 10% Alc. Basically dies in it's own waste. When you see a beer at about 10%, you know that you are consuming the lost souls of yeast

Imperials are a meal all on their own!


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm. I cannot believe that I have never heard of Henry's Puffy tacos, especially since they say they have been around since 1978. The claim on their website to have started the SA puffy taco craze is dubious at best since I had them at La Palmita Mexican Restaurant well before 1978. La Palmita is no longer around because the 3rd generation of the family didn't want to run a restaurant so we now go to Los Barrios when we are in town. They can claim to have made the SA puffy taco world famous because of a Beat Bobby Flay Throw down. I may have to try Henry's the next time we are down there but they will have to pass the salsa test which not every Mexican restaurant can pass.  

I don't think I have tried the Utah, Get Me Two before but I will look for it the next time I am down south.


----------



## therealSteveN

splintergroup said:


> Imperials are a meal all on their own!


I drank, chewed my way through that one last night. I do usually bring along a spork just in case.


----------



## therealSteveN

splintergroup said:


> Imperials are a meal all on their own!


I drank, chewed my way through that one last night. I do usually bring along a spork just in case.


----------



## Lazyman

Oh look. The double post is back.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> Oh look. The double post is back.


well ya you gotta keep all the most important stuff. one thing though,i havn't seen any sideways pic's yet ?


----------



## Lazyman

The only sideways picture I have see was where they had both the embedded images and the thumbnails at the bottom. The embedded picture was right side up but the thumbnail for the same picture was sideways.


----------



## EarlS

My kind of beer. Singlespeed brewery is located in Waterloo.
















Tastes pretty decent too. 32 IBU


----------



## HokieKen

Small burrito for dinner on the Riverwalk today.


----------



## duckmilk

Small means it includes a midnight snack. Looks delish.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, that looks good, you just need a Margretta to go with it.


----------



## splintergroup

EricFai said:


> Kenny, that looks good, you just need a Margretta to go with it.


...and a doggie box.


----------



## RyanGi

Everything’s bigger in Texas…


----------



## HokieKen

It’s not often I can’t clean my plate but I had to leave a big chunk of that one behind. It was pretty good but I really loved the Riverwalk atmosphere. I could have spent the rest of the night sitting there if my wife didn’t want to spend time with her family 🙄


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> Small burrito for dinner on the Riverwalk today.
> View attachment 3854701


wow !!! what kind,i gotta know,just for reference thats all !


----------



## HokieKen

It was ground beef, refried beans and rice with cheese and enchilada sauce on top. Like I said, it was good. But the puffy tacos last night were the shining star of this trip IMO. I’m gonna have to learn to make those when I get home.


----------



## HokieKen

EricFai said:


> Kenny, that looks good, you just need a Margretta to go with it.


The Riverwalk was definitely a great place for margaritas and mixed drinks. I was disappointed in the beer offerings though. Nothing local or unique. Just the usual big name stuff and the usual stuff from south of the border.


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> The Riverwalk was definitely a great place for margaritas and mixed drinks. I was disappointed in the beer offerings though. Nothing local or unique. Just the usual big name stuff and the usual stuff from south of the border.


hey it's a tourist trap kenny,thats what you get.


----------



## HokieKen

I still thoroughly enjoyed it pottz😀 I’m thoroughly enjoying this too!









It’s awfully hoppy for a Kolsch but it’s quite yummy 😋


----------



## Lazyman

That's ****************************** food, Kenny. Although, that one sort of looks like it may have a road killed opossum in it. At least they cut the tail off first or maybe they just put it through a meat grinder and that is why it looked like ground meat inside. 

I should have warned you. For some reason Mexican restaurants rarely have good beer. I think that they must think everyone wants a couple of Xs or a crown beer with their mexican food.


----------



## Lazyman

HokieKen said:


> It was ground beef, refried beans and rice with cheese and enchilada sauce on top. Like I said, it was good. But the puffy tacos last night were the shining star of this trip IMO. I’m gonna have to learn to make those when I get home.


Better get yourself some masa harina while you are there just in case you cannot find it in VA.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> Better get yourself some masa harina while you are there just in case you cannot find it in VA.


yeah the ground beef killed it for me.thats what you get in south dakota


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah tonight’s dinner was definitely ****************************** fare. Though to be honest, I generally prefer Tex-Mex to authentic Mexican. Henry’s had a good mix of both on the menu.


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> Yeah tonight’s dinner was definitely ****************************** fare. Though to be honest, I generally prefer Tex-Mex to authentic Mexican. Henry’s had a good mix of both on the menu.


i gotta rethink the friend thing after that statement buddy 😩


----------



## RyanGi

Ha! I knew you were going to come back with that Pottz!! 😂


----------



## pottz

RyanGi said:


> Ha! I knew you were going to come back with that Pottz!! 😂


hey ive lived in socal my whole life,good mexican food is our life ! my son moved to the autin tx area about 3 years ago.when he comes here he gorges on mexican food.he says it sucks there.he says the tex mex is garbage.


----------



## Lazyman

Tell him if wants Cali-Mex there is a Taco Bell on every other corner.


----------



## HokieKen

I stopped at a little roadside stand outside of San Diego once and got some lunch from a fat Mexican gal that spoke no english. It was the first chile rellano I’d ever had and to this day, I’ve never found its equal. And fish tacos in Ensenada are a meal I’ll never forget. So maybe you’ll let me back in your good graces pottz?


----------



## RyanGi

Hahahaha!


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> Tell him if wants Cali-Mex there is a Taco Bell on every other corner.


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> I stopped at a little roadside stand outside of San Diego once and got some lunch from a fat Mexican gal that spoke no english. It was the first chile rellano I’d ever had and to this day, I’ve never found its equal. And fish tacos in Ensenada are a meal I’ll never forget. So maybe you’ll let me back in your good graces pottz?


oh hell kenny you were never out bud.i remember some one here here said fish tacos,thats crap ! wtf ? anyone thats had a good fish taco would never say that !!!!! and a good spicey grilled shrimp taco,oh man ! one of the best things about living in socal,the best mex and seafood anywhere !!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Lazyman said:


> Oh look. The double post is back.


Yeah, when I was pretty sure I had something to do with it I would erase one, and put "Double tap" into the text spot to explain what I thought happened. On the one above that is all website. I clicked it once, and it posted twice.


----------



## therealSteveN

pottz said:


> hey ive lived in socal my whole life,good mexican food is our life ! my son moved to the autin tx area about 3 years ago.when he comes here he gorges on mexican food.he says it sucks there.he says the tex mex is garbage.


The only nod I will ever give to Cali, from back when I still would enter that no fly zone, we used to be in the Bay area for family, and in Oakland there are 2 side by side grocery stores and both have a restaurant in back, and in either you could get the best Mexican I ever tasted. For them it was just simple food, not high end tourist crap.

The only places that were even close is when we would go to Mazatlán, or Cabo, and we would usually never eat the local haunts, but instead walked in a block or so to the places the homies would eat. Simple, cheap, and awesome there too. Not to mention about 100% friendlier staff, and patrons. Cabo has a seafood place Mariscos La Palmita, and it was the best seafood, fish place I have ever eaten at, by a large margin. It was almost 5 blocks off the beaten path, but every cabbie, and hotel desk would suggest them instead of the tourista places with $15 well drinks, and topless cruise boat patrons.

Once in Cabo, we deviated from this pattern, and wanted a really good steak dinner. Everyone said go to the Ruth's Chris steakhouse Absolutely the worst steak dinner of either of our lives. Made the local Sizzler look like a prime steakhouse. Terrible.


----------



## pottz

ok had another of kennys part 2 beers.it's a fighting hokies lager.5% alc. real smooth mellow easy drinking beer.it all supports virginia tech as there official beer. so kenny 2 for 2 😁


----------



## pottz

kenny i just saw today that i didn't have you as a buddy. also saw another that i swore was.maybe it didn't transfer on the migration.theve been finding some members that got listed as banned and had to be restored. oh well your back where you belong my friend. 😎


----------



## MikeB_UK

Turns out Penn State ship to this side of the pond.

There was a lot of talk about mandrels and bushings and other incomprehensible words in the instructions.
So I went with a 4 in 1 rasp and just freehanded it..

I'm going to have to start using a soft focus filter for the pics - this new site really shows up the flaws


----------



## RyanGi

Nice work Mike! I know UK English and American English are different languages, but on this side the word you used that started with a F would be translated as ‘character’. See, LJs not only provides woodworking information but international linguistics as well!


----------



## therealSteveN

Those are great Mike. The knurling sets them worlds apart from most. Nice work. Just quit using a microscope to take pics with.


----------



## splintergroup

therealSteveN said:


> Those are great Mike. The knurling sets them worlds apart from most. Nice work. Just quit using a microscope to take pics with.


Vaseline on the lens helps too!

I'm seeing a lot of photos that look like people are leaning heavy on the sharpen filters before posting, Wayyyy to "edgy".


----------



## therealSteveN

Bruce your pics are as warm, and inviting as most I see. IOW you do good pic. Heck I'm usually reaching for my wallet when I see your work. It's only when I realize, yep it's still empty, that I need to come back to Earth.


----------



## MikeB_UK

RyanGi said:


> Nice work Mike! I know UK English and American English are different languages, but on this side the word you used that started with a F would be translated as ‘character’. See, LJs not only provides woodworking information but international linguistics as well!


Cheers Ryan, Who knew you lot had _character _brass, I'd have buffed the scratches out if I'd have seen it before posting 



therealSteveN said:


> Those are great Mike. The knurling sets them worlds apart from most. Nice work. Just quit using a microscope to take pics with.


I can't take credit for the knurling - all the brass came from a kit, I just chucked some wood on.
Turns out my phone seems to have something called _macro mode_ which does high detail close-ups, never noticed before.



splintergroup said:


> Vaseline on the lens helps too!
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of photos that look like people are leaning heavy on the sharpen filters before posting, Wayyyy to "edgy".


I wonder if the site is doing something on upload to make the image sharper to account for our dodgy photo skills.

Anyway SWMBO has already swiped the chunky one, so I've got a coconut bottle opener left, lucky I made 2.


----------



## splintergroup

therealSteveN said:


> Bruce your pics are as warm, and inviting as most I see. IOW you do good pic. Heck I'm usually reaching for my wallet when I see your work. It's only when I realize, yep it's still empty, that I need to come back to Earth.


Appreciate the complements George!
95% of it is lighting. I have a small photo booth that helps diffuse the light for anything that will fit. All the in-shop photos 
need real help


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i am seriously thinking on starting pen turning only thing is i am very confused i was looking at penn state there starter kit is 400.00 is that a good start or what am looking for GR8 ADVICE thanks so much for your help 😁


----------



## pottz

GR8HUNTER said:


> i am seriously thinking on starting pen turning only thing is i am very confused i was looking at penn state there starter kit is 400.00 is that a good start or what am looking for GR8 ADVICE thanks so much for your help 😁


i just responded on the patio asking what youve already got. i may have some extra stuff i could donate to get you going.sometimes those kits have things you may never use,or lesser quality.


----------



## HokieKen

Tony, you don’t need to spend anywhere near $400 to get started. I don’t know what you do/don’t already have but I have a mandrel I can send you and maybe some other odds and ends.


----------



## HokieKen

I’m in South Carolina for work today and for once didn’t have to go to dinner with any colleagues. So I’m flying solo with the company credit card for dinner 😎 I think I’ve settled on Holliday Brewing. They have a really good looking lineup of hoppy beers.









Holliday Brewing | Spartanburg, SC


Holliday Brewing has more than 30 exceptionally balanced recipes in a variety of styles (IPA, IPL, Pilsner, Seasonal, Red/Blonde/Amber Ales, Marzen, Stout, Porter, etc.), but our wheelhouse is West Coast-style and Tropical IPAs.



hollidaybrewing.com





I think I’ll go have a flight, pick a crowler and grab a pizza and come sit on my ass and carve on a spoon, drink beer and stuff my face with no woman or kids to listen to😁


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HokieKen said:


> Tony, you don’t need to spend anywhere near $400 to get started. I don’t know what you do/don’t already have but I have a mandrel I can send you and maybe some other odds and ends.


that would be good 😁


----------



## RyanGi

Sounds awesome Ken!


----------



## HokieKen

Tony, I’ll get it out to you later this week.

I must be ahead of the crowd. Place is all mine😎


----------



## GR8HUNTER

after you finish that flight you will forget to send me mandrel LOL 🤣 🤣


----------



## Lazyman

Holiday brewing's menu shows a bunch of IPAs on tap. Looks promising


----------



## Lazyman

I think I will join you
Cheers!


----------



## HokieKen

You better speed up Nathan if you’re joining me. There’s me and two gals in this place and I’m tipping well enough to get unlimited samples😎 I’ve tried everything on the board except stouts and porters. 








The Hannah Orange Blossom and High Tide IPA were both excellent. I’m taking a crowler of the Orange Blossom back to the room with me with a pizza from a local joint that’s right next door 😁


----------



## HokieKen

Just walked to the bathroom and realized if I stay any longer I’m gonna have to Uber to the hotel. I should have Ubered here…


----------



## duckmilk

Have one of the gals drive you back.


----------



## EricFai

MikeB_UK said:


> Turns out Penn State ship to this side of the pond.
> 
> There was a lot of talk about mandrels and bushings and other incomprehensible words in the instructions.
> So I went with a 4 in 1 rasp and just freehanded it..
> 
> I'm going to have to start using a soft focus filter for the pics - this new site really shows up the flaws
> View attachment 3855104



Nicely Done Mike.


----------



## pottz

HokieKen said:


> Just walked to the bathroom and realized if I stay any longer I’m gonna have to Uber to the hotel. I should have Ubered here…


amateur !!!!! i thought you were a pro,i looked up to you.well that poster of you in the bedroom is coming down !!!!!i dont care if swmbo likes it or not !🤣


----------



## pottz

duckmilk said:


> Have one of the gals drive you back.


have both ! it's business.......right ?😁


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I dropped you an email.


----------



## therealSteveN

After his sampling much of that wall-o-taps he may have slept in today....


----------



## pottz

i dont know if anyone is still here,looks like all the furniture has been moved to the knife swap.couldn't even find a bottle opener ! anyway i was just enjoying one of the part 2 beers from kenny.a vienna lager from devils backbone brewing.5.2% alc. very mild. won 2 world beer cup awards.so ill give kenny 3 for 3 so far.


----------



## Cricket

HokieKen said:


> You better speed up Nathan if you’re joining me. There’s me and two gals in this place and I’m tipping well enough to get unlimited samples😎 I’ve tried everything on the board except stouts and porters.
> View attachment 3855182
> 
> The Hannah Orange Blossom and High Tide IPA were both excellent. I’m taking a crowler of the Orange Blossom back to the room with me with a pizza from a local joint that’s right next door 😁


I'm gonna need that, please. LOLOL


----------



## pottz

Cricket said:


> I'm gonna need that, please. LOLOL


cricket is that why you felt like you were run over by a truck this morning ?😄 but if i were you dealing with all this crap,id need a few crowlers.when youve answered the same question for the 10th time you wanna scream im sure.😂


----------



## duckmilk

I'm still checking in pottz but I think this thread is losing steam.

@Cricket

I have a bunch of leftover duplicate beers from the swap hoard I could send you. Some are IPAs I picked up in NM for this swap. One you may like in the morning is called Breakfast in Hell, a stout with coffee & vanilla that I haven't had yet. Might come in handy for the morning start to the feedback thread.


----------



## RyanGi

So does that mean we need to move ALL the snarky stuff to the knife swap thread then…?


----------



## pottz

RyanGi said:


> So does that mean we need to move ALL the snarky stuff to the knife swap thread then…?


hell ive already packed that stuff and stored it at the new thread a long time ago bud
😂


----------



## Lazyman

😴


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Lazyman said:


> 😴


GOOD NIGHT Nathan and beer thread sleep well both


----------



## HokieKen

If it were up to me the beer swap thread would run all year😜 I always enjoy hearing about good beer!




pottz said:


> i dont know if anyone is still here,looks like all the furniture has been moved to the knife swap.couldn't even find a bottle opener ! anyway i was just enjoying one of the part 2 beers from kenny.a vienna lager from devils backbone brewing.5.2% alc. very mild. won 2 world beer cup awards.so ill give kenny 3 for 3 so far.


I’m at my sister’s house this weekend and Devil’s Backbone Octoberfest was what they hadnin the fridge. It’s pretty good too. Devil’s Backbone doesn’t really make any bad beers that I’ve had.

Cricket, please feel welcome to join us next year for the swap!


----------



## pottz

hey i dont know if your still here kenny,the doors were locked but some security guard let me in for one last time. i just wanna say thank you one more time for going above and beyond doing what you did man.much appreciated my friend.beers were all very good,thank you.already looking forward to next year  😎


----------



## Lazyman

I guess technically the swap is still going on for me since I still have a few beers left that I have not tried. What can I say. I am a light weight.


----------



## pottz

Lazyman said:


> I guess technically the swap is still going on for me since I still have a few beers left that I have not tried. What can I say. I am a light weight.


hey ill admit i still have a couple


----------



## HokieKen

By all means y'all keep postin' about your swap beers! I need to live vicariously  I was at a wedding on Saturday night in Charleston, SC and it was a posh affair with an open bar. I spent the whole ceremony dreaming of what kinds of local craft brews would be awaiting me! I made a bee-line for the bar immediately after the couple walked down the aisle. "What beers do you have?" I asked the bartender. "Michelob, Miller Light, Bud Light, and Yuengling." Ugh. I drove 7 hours to Charleston for that?! Fortunately I do actually like Yuengling pretty well and the food was excellent. And it was outdoors at an old plantation and the weather was perfect. So I spent the next 4 hours using my wife as a social shield while I watched college football scores on my phone, drank Yuengling and stuffed myself with some truly excellent shrimp and grits


----------



## Lazyman

The words excellent and grits in a sentence is an oxymoron. Grits are simply a medium for other flavors. I find it better just to eat those flavorings with a spoon and leave the grits in the box.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HokieKen said:


> By all means y'all keep postin' about your swap beers! I need to live vicariously  I was at a wedding on Saturday night in Charleston, SC and it was a posh affair with an open bar. I spent the whole ceremony dreaming of what kinds of local craft brews would be awaiting me! I made a bee-line for the bar immediately after the couple walked down the aisle. "What beers do you have?" I asked the bartender. "Michelob, Miller Light, Bud Light, and Yuengling." Ugh. I drove 7 hours to Charleston for that?! Fortunately I do actually like Yuengling pretty well and the food was excellent. And it was outdoors at an old plantation and the weather was perfect. So I spent the next 4 hours using my wife as a social shield while I watched college football scores on my phone, drank Yuengling and stuffed myself with some truly excellent shrimp and grits


sounds like a win win to me


----------



## HokieKen

I agree and disagree Nathan. Grits are not something I eat alone but they are a good compliment yo some foods. Especially shrimp. The texture is necessary for some dishes😁


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. I think that the texture is mostly what I do not like about grits. They are aptly named. For that matter, I do not like any gruel-like foods. I agree you can dress them up (hide the flavor) with lots of flavors like garlic and cheese but they are still grits when it is all said and done. I am surprised that you tolerate the worst kind of corn byproduct.


----------



## splintergroup

HokieKen said:


> "What beers do you have?" I asked the bartender. "Michelob, Miller Light, Bud Light, and Yuengling."



So the answer was "We don't have any beer"


----------



## HokieKen

I’m on an island in the Honduras today. Found some local refreshment. Not great but drinkable😎


----------



## HokieKen

Ditto with this one.


----------



## HokieKen

Had some seafood ceviche for lunch. The shrimp and conch was good but the lime juice it’s cured in got overwhelming.


----------



## Lazyman

Takes _guts _to try ceviche in a 3rd world country. Hopefully not literally. 

Spanish label beer cans! It's like they speak a whole other language or something.


----------



## RyanGi

¡Muy autentico!


----------



## HokieKen

I’ll be coming home with no beer but with a top shelf bottle of sipping tequila. I’ve never cared for it but this is small batch artisan stuff aged for 6 years and it’s smooth and tasty 😋


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HokieKen said:


> I’ll be coming home with no beer but with a top shelf bottle of sipping tequila. I’ve never cared for it but this is small batch artisan stuff aged for 6 years and it’s smooth and tasty 😋


there are many different Tequilas from Mexico and different agave plants


----------

